# Birchbox: The June Box discussion



## nelliebelle1197 (May 28, 2012)

Okay. It's time. Posters in the May thread are uncovering spoilers using the old faithful feedback method!


----------



## tameloy (May 28, 2012)

So far I've discovered that I have the feedback option for:

Benetint
Zoya Gems &amp; Jewels Collection
So Hooked on Carmella
Blow Out Hairspray
BADgal Lash
*edited to add another that I found!*


----------



## celiajuno (May 28, 2012)

I have the feedback option for

Stila One Step Prime Color in Pop of Pink
Deborah Lippmann Stripper to Go
Pangea Organics Facial Scrub (which I received in October)
Naturopathica Pear Fig Polishing Enzyme Peel


----------



## iugirl13 (May 28, 2012)

So far it looks like I am receiving:
 

Blow Out Hairspray
Tatcha Aburatorigami Blotting Papers
Zoya Gems and Jewels Collection
Dr. Dennis Gross Alpha Beta Glow Pad


----------



## Tia Marie (May 28, 2012)

What I have found out I am getting:

Stila One Step Prime

Zoya Gems and Jewels Collection Benefit So Hooked on Carmella Fragrance Benefit BadGal Lash


----------



## Meggpi (May 28, 2012)

Aren't these all old products? Like,

 the Zoya is from last Christmas, the Stila is discontinued and on Haute Look for dirt cheap, etc.


----------



## iugirl13 (May 28, 2012)

If all this stuff is old then maybe Birchbox is broken? HAHA


----------



## Meggpi (May 28, 2012)

I'm pretty easy going because I just like having stuff to play with (got pissy over brush cleanser, because cleaning is NOT playing), but I'll actually be mad if I were to get holiday leftovers in June, when it's heat waving outside.


----------



## Kristinexoxox (May 28, 2012)

My feedback has given me 3 makeup items. Too good to be true? 

Zoya Gems Collection

Benetint Badgal Lash


----------



## yanelib27 (May 28, 2012)

I just posted this on the old thread. Those are items BB sent a long time ago, I highly doubt thats what you are getting. Especially since the items that will be sent out in June boxes, arent even uploaded on the site yet..I say give it a week and a half or so and check again when the new items are up.


----------



## iugirl13 (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm pretty easy going because I just like having stuff to play with (got pissy over brush cleanser, because cleaning is NOT playing), but I'll actually be mad if I were to get holiday leftovers in June, when it's heat waving outside.


 you would think they would have items more geared towards summer


----------



## meaganola (May 28, 2012)

I see feedback buttons for:

Dr. Dennis Gross Alpha Beta Glow Pad

Benefit BADgal Lash Mascara

Kiehl's Ultra Facial Cream

Tatcha Aburatoiami Blotting Papers

Benefit So Hooked on Carmella Fragrance


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 28, 2012)

so far i have feedback buttons for 

Stila One Step Prime Color

Benefit BADgal Lash Mascara   which is funny because i just got diorshow last month?


----------



## tameloy (May 28, 2012)

I guess we'll find out soon enough if BB is playing with our heads or not! lol


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 28, 2012)

am i the only one hoping that these are made a lifestyle extra?

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-oversized-barrettes
they're so cute! and would be really useful for summertime beach trips


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 28, 2012)

I really do not like the Spoiler Alert thing on these forums. I come here to see what other Birchbox subscribers are getting and what they have to say about it. Having to click on the spoiler links is very annoying. My phone takes me to anothet page, I read it, I use the back button, I wait for the forum page to load again, next post, repeat process. Just posy everything in the thread!


----------



## jkwynn (May 28, 2012)

I just found 5 things in one of my accounts that showed the button for feedback, then accidentally closed down all my tabs...when I opened them back up, all the products that DID show the feedback option, didn't show it anymore.

Weird.


----------



## zorabell (May 28, 2012)

So far I only have these coming up and hopefully I do get them

Naturopathica Pear Fig Polishing Enzyme Peel
Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint


----------



## tameloy (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just found 5 things in one of my accounts that showed the button for feedback, then accidentally closed down all my tabs...when I opened them back up, all the products that DID show the feedback option, didn't show it anymore.
> 
> Weird.


 Mine are gone now too


----------



## Emr410 (May 28, 2012)

How on earth do you post that warning spoiler thing?  I am new and have no clue how to do it.


----------



## Kristinexoxox (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Emr410* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How on earth do you post that warning spoiler thing?  I am new and have no clue how to do it.


 

It's the little black chat bubble looking thing, 2nd to the right of the smiley face when you go to type a reply.


----------



## tulippop (May 28, 2012)

I just did this for my box!  Thanks for the tip!  This is what I've found so far..

Benefit BADgal Lash Mascara Benefit Benetint Zoya Gems &amp; Jewels Collection Blow Out Hairspray Benefit So Hooked on Carmella Fragrance
If this is true, this is awesome!!!  I'm going to check my mother's box now!!!!


----------



## koolcryyss (May 28, 2012)

Where do you find the feedback button?


----------



## meaganola (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If all this stuff is old then maybe Birchbox is broken? HAHA


 I'm thinking this is the case because I'm searching for things I *know* are there (mainly because I just saw it on a category page five minutes ago and just don't feel like digging through the category when I can just run a search), and the search engine claims it's not finding it.


----------



## crazymomma10 (May 28, 2012)

Well if these are truly what we are getting I will be thrilled compared to my May BB. It was a big let down after all the hype. I just searched what you ladies said you were getting and here is what it says for me
 

So Hooked
BADgirl Lash
Stila Pop Of Pink
Pangea Facial Scrub
Blotting Papers
Dr. Dennis Glow Pad
If the case is I am getting 6 items (like I did my first box in April) and this is what it is I would say it makes up for May but I'll look again later in the week to double check of course.


----------



## tigrlilyem (May 28, 2012)

I'm not so sure about this feedback method, I've got feedback for 3 different nail polishes along with some things posted by others. And it's more than 5 items. Maybe it's better to wait until the June Box is on the shop page. I've only been a birchbox member for 3 months, so any zoya would be new for me if they are repeating items from previous boxes.

Update:

When I actually click the leave feedback button, some feedback pages are blank and some come up. I'm guessing the blank ones will not be in my box. Bummer cause those would have been some great brands/products to try.

Zoya gems and jewels

Tatcha blotting papers

Naturopathica pear fig polishing enzyme peel (blank feedback)

Kiehlâ€™s ultra facial cream (blank feedback)

Deborah lippmann donâ€™t tell mama (blank feedback)

Deborah lippmann naked (blank feedback)


----------



## Pellen (May 28, 2012)

Nope, no update for me yet. All the products I am seeing in the spoilers aren't even in my shop at all...


----------



## akicowi (May 29, 2012)

I so far can leave feedback on:

Kiehls cream  Zoya Gems Collection Tatcha Aburatorigami Blotting Papers


----------



## tulippop (May 29, 2012)

This is my mother's box so far.  This doesn't seem very believable to me.  There's just too much good stuff here!!!

Benefit BADgal Lash Mascara Benefit So Hooked on Carmella Fragrance Zoya Gems &amp; Jewels Collection rms beautyâ„¢ Living Luminizer rms beautyâ„¢ Lip2Cheek stila one step prime color in pop of pink
I'm thinking either they're leading us on a little merry chase because they know the members here check feedback links OR they're trying to outdo themselves because it's Glossybox's first box next month.  (well it's being delivered now and I'm not getting mine until June 6-7 but they call it May's box)


----------



## Denise Moya (May 29, 2012)

I have no feedback buttons at all.


----------



## tigrlilyem (May 29, 2012)

When you are looking at the feedback, has anyone actually pressed the feedback button to make sure it comes up?

I tried this, some products come up with the feedback to fill out, some have a blank feedback page (probably not gonna get it?).

I'm gonna wait for the shop to update the June page and go from there. No expectations to be let down.


----------



## tigrlilyem (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine are gone now too





> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just found 5 things in one of my accounts that showed the button for feedback, then accidentally closed down all my tabs...when I opened them back up, all the products that DID show the feedback option, didn't show it anymore.
> 
> Weird.


 Sometimes when I close out of Birchbox it makes me sign back in when I open it back up in a new page. Make sure you are signed in.


----------



## jkwynn (May 29, 2012)

Well after logging out of the other account and into the main account, I see these things that have feedback buttons:

Benefit So Hooked on Carmella

Deborah Lippman, My Old Flame polish

Borghese Fango Brillante 

Benefit BADgal Lash Mascara

rms beauty Living Luminizer

myfaceworks "I need to heal" sheet masks

naturopathica pear fig polishing enzyme peel

THAT'S A LOT OF STUFF! I went back and everything still showed the feedback...so I dunno..I clicked every single product to find all of these.
Soooo, I logged into the second account again and clicked on the things I could remember from the first attempt (mostly stuff already listed by other ppl) and the buttons were back! Since the first box showed more than usual, I checked to see if any of those products were in this box, too, and found a few duplicates:

Benefit So Hooked on Carmella (in both boxes)

rms beauty Living Luminizer (in both boxes)

Benefit BADgal Lash Mascara (in both boxes)

Zoya Gems and Jewels

rms beautyâ„¢ Lip2Cheek 

Stila One Step Prime Color in Pop of Pink

Field Notes Mixed 3-pack

Now, I haven't clicked every single product for this account, but if anybody posts any new products not already listed, I'll be checking back just in case lol.
*edited to add one product to the second list


----------



## jkwynn (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tigrlilyem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes when I close out of Birchbox it makes me sign back in when I open it back up in a new page. Make sure you are signed in.


 Yeah, it showed my name in the corner but I bet that is exactly what happened...


----------



## jkwynn (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tigrlilyem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When you are looking at the feedback, has anyone actually pressed the feedback button to make sure it comes up?
> 
> ...


 I just did this and the only one to show feedback:

zoya gems and jewels - which is showing on my 2nd account, but a product I received in my main account back in November  - ETA: it's the only product from either list I've received before.


----------



## wadedl (May 29, 2012)

I don't think it is accurate because I doubt they will be sending us 3 different nail polishes. I would be excited to get 2 Deborah Lippman and a Zoya nail polish in my Birchbox if they would like to send them though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TinaMarina (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my mother's box so far.  This doesn't seem very believable to me.  There's just too much good stuff here!!!


 I'm wondering the same thing. One of my accounts has a very similar box...if the feedback links are true!

Here's what I'm seeing for feedback

stila one step prime color in pop of pink

rms beuaty living luminizer Benefit ooh la lift Benefit BadGal lash Benefit Hooked on Carmella fragrance Blow Out hairspray
Maybe some of the samples are really small because 6 samples seems too good to be true!


----------



## tulippop (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tigrlilyem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When you are looking at the feedback, has anyone actually pressed the feedback button to make sure it comes up?
> 
> ...


 They all came up for me except for the lifestyle item.  Nevermind, they _did _come up for me and now most of them are blank.


----------



## tigrlilyem (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think it is accurate because I doubt they will be sending us 3 different nail polishes. I would be excited to get 2 Deborah Lippman and a Zoya nail polish in my Birchbox if they would like to send them though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Heck, if my whole box was just a deborah lippmann polish it would be a good month.

So far, no one has posted any perfume samples, so this method CAN'T be true!!!


----------



## Pellen (May 29, 2012)

Ok I updated, and holy cow! I hope this is correct!

Field Notes Memo Book -Meh
myfaceworks 'i need to heal Sheet Masks -  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Erno Laszlo Blue Firmarine Treatment Bar -  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Benefit badgal lash Mascara -  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
rms beauty Living Luminizer -  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Stila one step prime color in pop of pink -  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Oribe Shampoo for Beautiful Color -Meh
Benefit So Hooked on Carmella Fragrance -  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hated the vanilla fragrance from last month, not to thrilled for more vanilla, its really not for me...


----------



## Tia Marie (May 29, 2012)

I have the same feedbacks! I really hope this is what will be in the box!



> This is my mother's box so far. Â This doesn't seem very believable to me. Â There's just too much good stuff here!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I'm thinking either they're leading us on a little merry chase because they know the members here check feedback links OR they're trying to outdo themselves because it's Glossybox's first box next month. Â (well it's being delivered now and I'm not getting mine until June 6-7 but they call it May's box)


----------



## Emr410 (May 29, 2012)

So far mine has feedback for:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Stila one step prime color Benefit bad gal Benefit Carmella Blow out hairspray Rms beauty living luminizer Benefit ooh la lift Field Notes

*edited to add 2 more


----------



## viccckyhoang (May 29, 2012)

i doubt that we'll be getting ALL of these items... come on, we paid 10 bucks for birchbox &gt;.&gt;


----------



## tigrlilyem (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i doubt that we'll be getting ALL of these items... come on, we paid 10 bucks for birchbox &gt;.&gt;


I'm with you vicky!


----------



## tulippop (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tigrlilyem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Heck, if my whole box was just a deborah lippmann polish it would be a good month.
> ...


 The So Hooked on Carmella is a fragrance and there is a feedback link for it for both my mother's and my account.  It does seem too good to be true but one can hope.


----------



## zadidoll (May 29, 2012)

The Feedback trick might not be 100% accurate. I know with the hubby's box it said he was getting one item in his June box before it was finalized and that item was not in his June box. So while the trick is nice it's not always accurate. Here's what I'm supposedly getting.


Deborah Lippmann Stripper To Go
Pangea Organics Facial Scrub
Naturopathica Pear Fig Polishing Enzyme Peel
Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint
Deborah Lippmann Naked Nail Lacquer
Oribe Shampoo for Beautiful Color
Erno Laszlo Blue Firmarine Treatment Bar
BTW - two of the seven are repeat items, a third is something I got in another box so only four items will be new to me. I'm actually ticked about one particular item, those who remember my rant on it when I first got it will know exactly what item I'm speaking of.

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint -- HATED it. Gave it negative feedback and thanks to getting it again I'll be out 20 points because you can't leave feedback on items you already had in the past.


----------



## Marshie (May 29, 2012)

I only found 2 feedbacks on my main account.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Stila One Step Prime Color in Pop of Pink
Benefit BADgal Lash Mascara
And on my second account I found a few more.

Stila One Step Prime Color in Pop of Pink
Benefit BADgal Lash Mascara
Benefit So Hooked on Carmella
Deborah Lippmann Don't Tell Mama
I really doubt these will be coming but hey, I'll gladly pretend for now. OMG!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## o0jeany0o (May 29, 2012)

I could only find 3 items for my main account:


Blow Out Hairspray
Stila One Step Prime Color
Badgal Lash
My second account has a ton of stuff:


Tatcha blotting papers
Naturopathica peel
Carmella Benefit fragrance
Glow Pad
BadGal lash
Jouer Illuminating Moisturizer
Stila One Step Prime Color


----------



## Valeriexo (May 29, 2012)

how do you find the feedback button??


----------



## iPretty949 (May 29, 2012)

This thread is so cute that I see a lot of

Warning: Spoiler! Click to show



You girls are genius!!


----------



## tameloy (May 29, 2012)

The feedback button was spot on last month, but I wonder if we checked it too soon. Not sure it is 100%...but it definitely would be nice! Time will tell...


----------



## sleepykat (May 29, 2012)

It seems like it wouldn't be accurate, since some show 7 items and some show 3 products from one brand.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 29, 2012)

And some people don't want to know, so it is a courtesy. I personally don't think we should change that.



> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really do not like the Spoiler Alert thing on these forums. I come here to see what other Birchbox subscribers are getting and what they have to say about it. Having to click on the spoiler links is very annoying. My phone takes me to anothet page, I read it, I use the back button, I wait for the forum page to load again, next post, repeat process. Just posy everything in the thread!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 29, 2012)

I am doubting it now, too, especially since some of the items are from old boxes. I can't even _find_ some of the items. That website is all sorts of weird and wonky and I am not sure why.


----------



## NutMeg19 (May 29, 2012)

> It seems like it wouldn't be accurate, since some show 7 items and some show 3 products from one brand.


 Haha... I am thinking the same thing. I think it would be foolish to trust feedback system as of right now. I think it's a bit early for it to be accurate, and sometimes it's not accurate anyways. Unfortunately some may do that and get let down when they don't get 7-8 items in their box, or 3 Benefit items. And it would appear that the majority of us are getting BADgal Lash, haha!!


----------



## lorizav (May 29, 2012)

IÂ´m only showing one thing for one box and 2 for the other so far.  Not bad stuff though if we get it.


----------



## Marshmelly (May 29, 2012)

Here's what I'll be getting according to the Feedback method...


Benefit So Hooked on Carmella Fragrance

Benefit BADgal Lash Mascara

stila one step prime color in pop of pink

rms beautyâ„¢ Living Luminizer

rms beautyâ„¢ Lip2Cheek

Zoya Gems &amp; Jewels Collection (I already get the Zoya Gems and Jewels in December I think...and its a Christmas collection so I can't imagine them sending that out?)

Field Notes Mixed 3-Pack

If this is what I'm getting, I'll be happy...but who knows at this point!


----------



## NutMeg19 (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Feedback trick might not be 100% accurate. I know with the hubby's box it said he was getting one item in his June box before it was finalized and that item was not in his June box. So while the trick is nice it's not always accurate. Here's what I'm supposedly getting.
> 
> ...


----------



## motherofall6 (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *akicowi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I so far can leave feedback on:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jazbot (May 29, 2012)

Did you guys click New Products in the Shop tab to view these items?

I still see last months items.


----------



## ladygrey (May 29, 2012)

I'm guessing this method isn't correct. It's probably too soon to tell, and all of these items have been around the birchbox shop for a pretty long time.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm guessing this method isn't correct. It's probably too soon to tell, and all of these items have been around the birchbox shop for a pretty long time.


 Thats what I said yesterday, people will believe whatever they want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thats what I said yesterday, people will believe whatever they want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
Yup, I am agreeing with you both. I haven't even checked my account because I think birchbox is either fixing/testing something on their website or someone put in some seriously borked html. Especially because the gems and jewels collection is several seasons old and zoya has only ever sent out their newest collection.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 29, 2012)

yeah it doesn't really seem likely that people would actually get deborah lippmann polish. that and i would expect there to at least be some new products being sent out according to this method.


----------



## vogliadivintage (May 29, 2012)

they have been in the shop for a while, but most of them have never been sent out as samples.  maybe they're compensating for the fact they're giving us products in their store by giving us more of them than usual?

who knows!

i would really like these boxes though...


rms Living Luminizer
Field Notes
Benefit So Hooked on Carmella
Benefit BADgal Lash mascara
Benefit Ooh La Lift
Stila One Step Prime Color in pop of pink
Blow Out Hairspray


Oribe Shampoo for beautiful color (I've never colored my hair...)
Borghese Fango Active Mud
Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint
Erno Laszlo Blue Firmarine Treatment bar
Deborah Lippmann Naked Nail Polish
Naturopathica Pear Fig Polishing Enzyme Peel


----------



## NutMeg19 (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm guessing this method isn't correct. It's probably too soon to tell, and all of these items have been around the birchbox shop for a pretty long time.





> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I am agreeing with you both. I haven't even checked my account because I think birchbox is either fixing/testing something on their website or someone put in some seriously borked html. Especially because the gems and jewels collection is several seasons old and zoya has only ever sent out their newest collection.


 Yep...I thought everything was old as well.  I don't think the feedback method is accurate right now at all.  I also think they are trying to seriously make it more and more difficult, if not impossible, for sneak peeks to happen via the feedback button, the 404ing pages, or whatever else we can find!


----------



## tameloy (May 29, 2012)

Well at least I can say that I enjoyed my wild goose chase. It kept me highly entertained last night while my husband watched bball with his friends until midnight. lol. Maybe we kept the BB crew entertained as well


----------



## dryadsbubble (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...I thought everything was old as well.  I don't think the feedback method is accurate right now at all.  I also think they are trying to seriously make it more and more difficult, if not impossible, for sneak peeks to happen via the feedback button, the 404ing pages, or whatever else we can find!


 The May birchbox was my first box, so I was hoping that since I haven't received any of the items previously, the Give Feedback option would be a legitimate spoiler. But after reading this thread about the many items for feedback AND last month's thread when ladies figured out the Give Feedback spoiler... I wouldn't be surprised if they're teasing us. I'm sure they're aware of and check this thread!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BrittneyMarie (May 29, 2012)

You've all lost your minds. Just saying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesssch86 (May 29, 2012)

I have a TON of stuff with a feedback button, but only 2 that actually pull up a survey and not just a blank pop-up window:

Dr. Dennis Gross Alpha Beta Glow Pad (Feedback button works)

Tatcha Blotting Papers (Feedback button works)

And the rest have a blank screen:

Field Notes Mixed 3-pack

rms beauty Living Luminizer

Benefit Carmella fragrance (I have gotten Birchbox for 3 months now, and have had a fragrance in every single one, so I really hope I DO NOT get another fragrance sample!)

Stila one step prime color

Benefit Badgal lash

Kiehl's Ultra facial cream (Actually wanted this one, darn!)

deborah lippmann Don't Tell Mama &amp; Naked Nail laquers
The only products I checked are the ones other people had listed, so I could have more floating out there, I guess. Even though these are all old products, like others have said, I haven't received any of them, to date.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm guessing this method isn't correct. It's probably too soon to tell, and all of these items have been around the birchbox shop for a pretty long time.





> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thats what I said yesterday, people will believe whatever they want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I am agreeing with you both. I haven't even checked my account because I think birchbox is either fixing/testing something on their website or someone put in some seriously borked html. Especially because the gems and jewels collection is several seasons old and zoya has only ever sent out their newest collection.





> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You've all lost your minds. Just saying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 

LOL...the feedback method may be interesting, but if these are older items in the shop or have been previously sent, I think the people are going to be upset to be receiving these again.. I think the little hunt may be entertaining, but not at all accurate to what we're going to get. BB hasn't updated for new products yet. We still see May's products under the new tab. Wait and see.. with it being summer time, I doubt they're going to send us holiday items.. think beach and bronzer people! I'm thinking some beach theme, maybe a saltwater hair spray?


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (May 29, 2012)

Posting for later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My friend whom I referred received her first box last month byw (the GG box), but I still haven't gotten my points. I asked about it a few weeks ago, and the CS rep (I forgot who it was) told me the points will be credited to my account about a week after my friend gets the box, and she said she can indeed see that I referred someone recently.

Boo. Looks like I'll have to email again..


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 29, 2012)

Wow, its June already?


----------



## amberlamps (May 29, 2012)

Has anyone tried the Kiehl's Superbly Efficient Anti-Perspirant &amp; Deodorant Cream?


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Posting for later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 i've referred two people who got their first boxes this month (may) and haven't gotten any points yet. i wasn't sure how long it usually takes. looks like i might have to email them &gt;_&gt;


----------



## amberlamps (May 29, 2012)

I referred one person a while ago, the points post to your account at the end of the month that your referral went through.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 29, 2012)

So the points should post by the beginning of June? Lol, I referred myself and got a second box! I still want those points and especially since we can't transfer between accounts!


----------



## Jazbot (May 29, 2012)

I cant wait for this Box! I love Birchbox!


----------



## blondie415 (May 29, 2012)

i unsubscribed last month this theyshould compensate for the last 2 crappy months


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I cant wait for this Box! I love Birchbox!


 Me, too! Plus, I feel like I'm one of the only people who's liked all their boxes so far lol.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Jazbot (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me, too! Plus, I feel like I'm one of the only people who's liked all their boxes so far lol.


 Right me too!

I have had no complaints and honestly discovered some great products I would have never bought on my own.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Right me too!
> 
> I have had no complaints and honestly discovered some great products I would have never bought on my own.


 
Yes, exactly! I've really liked everything in my box..only problem, is I've found some things on the trade threads I liked even more lol!!


----------



## BrittneyMarie (May 29, 2012)

I've liked all of my boxes, except for my first, but it wasn't really even that bad, I just needed to ignore everyone else's awesome boxes, lol


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You're not the only one


 
Yay....It's pretty cool that we get to try out so many different products, even if it is chocolate lol..Comes in handy for the PMS moments.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've liked all of my boxes, except for my first, but it wasn't really even that bad, I just needed to ignore everyone else's awesome boxes, lol


 I know, I think more people would be happy if they didn't see others' boxes...then we start to feel like we're being cheated or something. Even my intro box was cool..I like perfume samples and all that jazz. I'm likely not going to drop $90 on any ol' perfume just because I like the smell...has to be a love! But I will gladly take samples and wear them. I have my faves and like to dabble with everything else. It's the introduction to new products that I really enjoy. Some of the items I've really fallen in love with are things I've seen, but didn't really think twice about or felt were too expensive to buy and try without a guarentee.


----------



## zadidoll (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Valeriexo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how do you find the feedback button??


 I could have sworn I put together a "tutorial" on how to do so here on the forums but looks like I didn't. I DID do one for my blog (see my signature for the link).


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (May 29, 2012)

It's that box envy that gets me every time too!  My first box had some dud items in it--anyone remember the eyeliner stickers (BLECH).  But since then, it's been pretty great and it's introduced me to items I'd never think to buy.  I'm not that big on getting makeup in my samples (I know--everyone can throw tomatoes at me.  It's just that I'm picky about colors, etc), but I scored on the GG boxes with 2 Stila sparkle liners.  Never would have bought them and now I use them every day. 



> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've liked all of my boxes, except for my first, but it wasn't really even that bad, I just needed to ignore everyone else's awesome boxes, lol


----------



## JessicaMarie (May 29, 2012)

I've been subscribed for three months now and I too have been happy with all of my boxes. Last month, the one thing I was really upset with receiving turned out to be a product I cannot live without. I have actually already purchased and received in the mail today my full size version. (Kiehl's Abyssine Cream +) I'm so excited for June's box, cannot wait to try out more new products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GinaM (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ummm...yeah I actually hope this is incorrect.  I got the damn Jouer LMT in March...AND in January.  I would NOT like to see a 3rd one of these.  I would seriously question my BB loyatly if that happens.  I've been with them _almost_ from the beginning!  I am banking on the innacuracy of the feedback system for right now.  It is showing 7-8 products for some people, so I think things are off right now.  *crossingfingers*


  Yeah, we have only been getting 4-5 products per month, a few more on really good months.  I highly doubt they are giving out 7-8 samples in one box, although, with two straight months of issues you never know.


----------



## tawnyanshawn (May 29, 2012)

So if I use the feedback method.  I will be getting nothing in my box.  I get no feedback, or when I do see one and click on it it is blank.  HEHEHEHE. All i keep doing is laughing about it. 

There has been times I have not liked my box, and not because it was valued less then everyone else.  In most cases it is because I can not use any of the products in the box.  I have combo oily skin.  I normally get stuff for dry to extra dry skin.  I have gotten hair oil, and I have really oily hair and scalp.  Then every so often I get items that i love. 

I do love getting new items, if I can not use the items, I love that I can trade them.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tawnyanshawn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So if I use the feedback method.  I will be getting nothing in my box.  I get no feedback, or when I do see one and click on it it is blank.  HEHEHEHE. All i keep doing is laughing about it.
> 
> ...


 
Yes, trading is awesome..lol..because I have liked everything I've gotten, but maybe won't always use the products. So I check the trade thread and am like...hmmm..SWAP! lol...it's a bit of a problem, but I love it.


----------



## zadidoll (May 29, 2012)

I emailed Paulina about it and she has no idea what I'm talking about. I'll either talk to her on the phone or hopefully the screenshots I just sent her help. Looks like the Feedback method this month is broken.

For those curious, I listed what's showing up in my account and here are the screenshots for it. Click to enlarge.


----------



## karenX (May 29, 2012)

only thing I've found so far is 

Benefit BADgal Lash Mascara
I checked a lot of the common items in this thread(though not all items yet), and this is all I've come up with so far.

pretty sure we're jumping the gun here, btw. the pages will probably update with new products.


----------



## urbandecaylover (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So far I've discovered that I have the feedback option for:
> 
> ...


  I just checked mine and it says that I am getting the same things as you have in your list. I am pretty excited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (May 29, 2012)

It's a glitch. They're still working on finalizing the items in the June box and the products we're seeing are old. Paulina just called me and said that the tech team is working on the problem now.


----------



## kristen87 (May 29, 2012)

I have the same exact things showing up for feedback, as well!!!

I am so excited! My only worry is that the Luminizer and Lip2Cheek will be one time use samples...the Luminizer looks amazing!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

This is my mother's box so far.  This doesn't seem very believable to me.  There's just too much good stuff here!!!



Benefit BADgal Lash Mascara Benefit So Hooked on Carmella Fragrance Zoya Gems &amp; Jewels Collection rms beautyâ„¢ Living Luminizer rms beautyâ„¢ Lip2Cheek stila one step prime color in pop of pink
I'm thinking either they're leading us on a little merry chase because they know the members here check feedback links OR they're trying to outdo themselves because it's Glossybox's first box next month.  (well it's being delivered now and I'm not getting mine until June 6-7 but they call it May's box)


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's a glitch. They're still working on finalizing the items in the June box and the products we're seeing are old. Paulina just called me and said that the tech team is working on the problem now.


 That's good..soon the merry little hunt will come to an end lol.


----------



## natalievi (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's a glitch. They're still working on finalizing the items in the June box and the products we're seeing are old. Paulina just called me and said that the tech team is working on the problem now.


 
Whew! I was starting to get really jealous. I JUST opened my May box yesterday, which was my first box ever. I am so tardy to the party.


----------



## tulippop (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Posting for later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


I was told we get them at the end of their first month so May 31st/June 1st.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (May 29, 2012)

Good catch ladies too bad it was just a glitch.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 29, 2012)

Yeah, there's no point trying the feedback method when they haven't even added the new products to the store yet...


----------



## randerso (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's a glitch. They're still working on finalizing the items in the June box and the products we're seeing are old. Paulina just called me and said that the tech team is working on the problem now.


 Aww, too bad, it was gonna be the most amazing box ever. Seven products in my birchbox, three of which are benefit ... in my dreams.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Maxi (May 29, 2012)

Glad to know it's a glitch, so my hopes did not get too high!


----------



## Missyrocks (May 29, 2012)

Great post!  I have no feedback on anything other than last month's box.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  In my dreams, Benefit would be great!


----------



## Sophielove83 (May 29, 2012)

Base on my feedback, this is what I'm expected to receive in my June Birchbox:

Stila One Step Prime Color in Pop of Pink

Erno Laszlo Blue Firmarine Treatment  Bar Benefit BADgirl Lash Mascara Oribe Beautiful Color Shampoo Benefit So Hooked on Carmella Field Notes Mixed 3 pack
If this turns out accurate, I think I will be pretty content with all the products except for the color shampoo since I haven't dyed my hair in years. I would rather get a sample of Oribe Shampoo for Moisture and Control.


----------



## zadidoll (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Sophielove83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Base on my feedback, this is what I'm expected to receive in my June Birchbox:
> 
> ...


 It's not accurate. It's a glitch that Birchbox tech team is working to correct. The new items for June isn't even on the website yet.


----------



## Kittygirl4 (May 29, 2012)

Now that they are aware of our feedback cheating........I wonder if they will keep the feedback buttons hidden from us in the future???? 




  I like cheating!  haha!  I feel like I'm getting away with something really bad (but good)!!!


----------



## reepy (May 29, 2012)

I have a couple of general BB questions as I've only recently become a member.  When you buy a full-priced item, do they send samples of stuff with that order, like a Sephora or someplace would?  And do they have sales often? 

I'm trying to decide where to buy some stuff from.  I know dermstore and places like that offer 20% off pretty often, but they don't sell some of the stuff I'm looking for.  I saw BB is offering 15% off summer essentials now, but of course I don't want any of that.


----------



## amberlamps (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a couple of general BB questions as I've only recently become a member.  When you buy a full-priced item, do they send samples of stuff with that order, like a Sephora or someplace would?  And do they have sales often?
> 
> I'm trying to decide where to buy some stuff from.  I know dermstore and places like that offer 20% off pretty often, but they don't sell some of the stuff I'm looking for.  I saw BB is offering 15% off summer essentials now, but of course I don't want any of that.


I've only ordered anything once. No samples received.

BB sends out 20% off codes for your 3-month, 6-month-, 9-month, and 12-month anniversaries, I think.


----------



## sillylilly05 (May 29, 2012)

I have 1 feedback button and it is for an the jouer tint which i got in my february box..


----------



## ddave (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've only ordered anything once. No samples received.
> ...


 How do you receive the codes? Through email? I got my first box in March and haven't gotten an email with a discount code yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'd looove to buy a benefit benetint if I get my discount!


----------



## shandimessmer (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a couple of general BB questions as I've only recently become a member.  When you buy a full-priced item, do they send samples of stuff with that order, like a Sephora or someplace would?  And do they have sales often?
> 
> I'm trying to decide where to buy some stuff from.  I know dermstore and places like that offer 20% off pretty often, but they don't sell some of the stuff I'm looking for.  I saw BB is offering 15% off summer essentials now, but of course I don't want any of that.


 I bought a full-size item once using my points, and I didn't see any options for samples + nothing else was included. I ordered the Eyeko Fat Eye Pencil + it arrived in a plain padded envelope with literally nothing but the product in it's box.


----------



## meaganola (May 30, 2012)

I've placed a few full-sized orders, including one item that specifically stated would come with additional samples.  No additional samples at all, not even with the one that would supposedly ship with them.  There was a sample closet thing earlier this year where you got to pick out samples if you spent a certain amount of money, but that was something that was only sent out and specifically available to certain people (so even if you got your hands on the code, unless your account was flagged as one that they had sent it to, you were out of luck), and I'm not sure we ever determined any details about how they picked out those people.

As for discount codes, I got some of the quarterly discount codes when I was signed up as a monthly subscriber.  My Birchbox anniversary is in May, so I theoretically should have seen a code in April, based on when I received my 6-month and 9-month codes.  But then I changed to annual in February, and I haven't seen an anniversary code since -- not even this month, which would be the third month of my annual subscription.  I've been wondering whether they're even sending them out nowadays.


----------



## strawberrybrite (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dryadsbubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The May birchbox was my first box, so I was hoping that since I haven't received any of the items previously, the Give Feedback option would be a legitimate spoiler. But after reading this thread about the many items for feedback AND last month's thread when ladies figured out the Give Feedback spoiler... I wouldn't be surprised if they're teasing us. I'm sure they're aware of and check this thread!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm so sure Birchbox has nothing better to do than to purposely mess with feedback buttons just to screw with people,lol, and they wouldn't put eight samples in one box I'm quite sure.


----------



## missionista (May 30, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## CaliMel (May 30, 2012)

I cancelled my second sub box. *sadface*

But i really really really need to cut back on frivolous stuff, as hard as it is, and I still have my main sub, so I really should not be complaining! It just is so fun to get two different boxes in the mail!

I am super excited to see this months boxes though. This sub is my favorite one so far besides Julep.


----------



## Alma59 (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I cancelled my second sub box. *sadface*
> 
> ...


 Do you loose points if you cancel the sub? I want to cancel my 2nd sub this month but dont want to loose the points.


----------



## nikita8501 (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Alma59* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you loose points if you cancel the sub? I want to cancel my 2nd sub this month but dont want to loose the points.


 Unfortunately yes....



 it sucks since I opened a second account on the basis that you could transfer points, but apparently they have changed their policy or something this month....


----------



## Marshmelly (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittygirl4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Now that they are aware of our feedback cheating........I wonder if they will keep the feedback buttons hidden from us in the future????
> 
> ...


I know, right?? That's the first thing I thought of! I really hope they keep the feedback buttons un-hidden!


----------



## yanelib27 (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've placed a few full-sized orders, including one item that specifically stated would come with additional samples.  No additional samples at all, not even with the one that would supposedly ship with them.  There was a sample closet thing earlier this year where you got to pick out samples if you spent a certain amount of money, but that was something that was only sent out and specifically available to certain people (so even if you got your hands on the code, unless your account was flagged as one that they had sent it to, you were out of luck), and I'm not sure we ever determined any details about how they picked out those people.
> 
> As for discount codes, I got some of the quarterly discount codes when I was signed up as a monthly subscriber.  My Birchbox anniversary is in May, so I theoretically should have seen a code in April, based on when I received my 6-month and 9-month codes.  But then I changed to annual in February, and I haven't seen an anniversary code since -- not even this month, which would be the third month of my annual subscription.  I've been wondering whether they're even sending them out nowadays.


 Yes they are. I received one on my new account - a welcome code for 20% and I received one on my second account for my 3 month anniversary this month. And in June I will get one on my third account, and I already know what I will be purchasing with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## reepy (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes they are. I received one on my new account - a welcome code for 20% and I received one on my second account for my 3 month anniversary this month. And in June I will get one on my third account, and I already know what I will be purchasing with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hmmm, I didn't receive a welcome one!  (Last month was my first month.)  I'm going to email them and see if I can get one.  That would be fantastic!


----------



## Hilde (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Alma59* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you loose points if you cancel the sub? I want to cancel my 2nd sub this month but dont want to loose the points.





> Originally Posted by *nikita8501* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Unfortunately yes....
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hilde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you lose the points in your account, because I just canceled one sub after making a purchase and still have 21 points left in my bank. As far as I understand you don't have to actually have a BB subscription to be able to buy stuff on their website. Please correct me if I'm wrong  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


 You are correct, you don't lose the points in the sense that they disappear, I think by "lose" most people mean they can't combine them with their other accounts to be used, and therefore since 75 points or whatever is useless, they "lose" them.


----------



## CaliMel (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Alma59* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you loose points if you cancel the sub? I want to cancel my 2nd sub this month but dont want to loose the points.


No, when I cancelled it had a message saying that the points and ability to earn them would remain on the account. I only have 150 points on that one, but they're still usable and there.

So that's nice!


----------



## quene8106 (May 30, 2012)

So far I'm getting:

tatcha blotting paper
kiehl's ultra facial cream
naturpathica enzyme peel

...all skin care. meh -___-

look at this link: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/june-box 
some of the items for feedback are up there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit: I wonder if this page is from June 2011.  I wasn't a member back then but has anyone on this board been a member since June 2011?


----------



## tameloy (May 30, 2012)

I looked under the "new items" tab on BB and it had these 2 items that I had not noticed before:

Stila Lip Glaze and Eyeko Skinny Liquid Liner 
Thoughts?


----------



## Playedinloops (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So far I'm getting:
> 
> ...


----------



## quene8106 (May 30, 2012)

Thanks.  I figured.  Darn, lol
 

LOL at Mac and Cheese.  I put "woof" in there and it works.  You're right, haha


----------



## Playedinloops (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks.  I figured.  Darn, lol
> 
> LOL at Mac and Cheese.  I put "woof" in there and it works.  You're right, haha


 I'm pretty sure we've just thought of a new way for them to hide the box URLs from us lol. They need code names to use as URLS.


----------



## quene8106 (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm pretty sure we've just thought of a new way for them to hide the box URLs from us lol. They need code names to use as URLS.


Oh ok.  It seems like Makeup Talk users have everything about the birchbox website down to a science lol


----------



## zadidoll (May 30, 2012)

The June pages will be up within a few days I think. I'm seeing 26 404 pages.


----------



## jse050575 (May 30, 2012)

Yes! I love it and think it is an amazing product. Have purchased many times!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So far I've discovered that I have the feedback option for:
> 
> ...


 *according to feedback, i am getting the exact same items.. if this is really true, this will be my FAVE box EVER!!!!  i LOVE benefit!  (fingers crossed!!!!)



*


----------



## lilyelement (May 30, 2012)

I hope Benefit products are in this month's box. I've liked the few things that I have tried from Benefit but want to try more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kloudes (May 30, 2012)

I'm new to Birchbox... Just got my invite and signed up today.  It says that my box will be shipping soon... will I be getting the May box first or starting with the June box?

So so excited to finally subscribe!


----------



## internetchick (May 30, 2012)

My feedback options are all from last month.


----------



## Scawolita (May 30, 2012)

Awe BB's site says page you are looking for cannot be found.. booooooo!n lol

Thanks for always stalking the site for us Zadi!!


----------



## Jazbot (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awe BB's site says page you are looking for cannot be found.. booooooo!n lol
> 
> Thanks for always stalking the site for us Zadi!!


 Yea it's like that at first.  She always posts the links early for us...we can literally track them daily now!! Woohoo Thanks Zadidoll!


----------



## Scawolita (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yea it's like that at first.  She always posts the links early for us...we can literally track them daily now!! Woohoo Thanks Zadidoll!


 That's awesome!


----------



## nikita8501 (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hilde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you lose the points in your account, because I just canceled one sub after making a purchase and still have 21 points left in my bank. As far as I understand you don't have to actually have a BB subscription to be able to buy stuff on their website. Please correct me if I'm wrong  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.





> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You are correct, you don't lose the points in the sense that they disappear, I think by "lose" most people mean they can't combine them with their other accounts to be used, and therefore since 75 points or whatever is useless, they "lose" them.


 Oh I am so sorry!!! I don't know why I said that. I misread it, I thought the question was about transferring points for some reason 




. I must have been really sleepy at that time...I stand corrected. You don't lose points, I just canceled two of my additional accounts....


----------



## Emr410 (May 30, 2012)

> Yes they are. I received one on my new account - a welcome code for 20% and I received one on my second account for my 3 month anniversary this month. And in June I will get one on my third account, and I already know what I will be purchasing with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Is everyone suppose to get a 20% welcome code? I signed up in May and got my first box recently. How soon after signing up was that code sent?


----------



## Janamaste (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I looked under the "new items" tab on BB and it had these 2 items that I had not noticed before:
> 
> ...


 
Neither of those products is June New.


----------



## karenX (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kloudes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm new to Birchbox... Just got my invite and signed up today.  It says that my box will be shipping soon... will I be getting the May box first or starting with the June box?
> 
> So so excited to finally subscribe!


 You'll be getting the May box, but they'll bill you again on the 1st for the June box,


----------



## kloudes (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You'll be getting the May box, but they'll bill you again on the 1st for the June box,


 Awesome! That's great... I'm so excited to join, I'm happy to be getting 2 so close together


----------



## JessP (May 30, 2012)

This will be my fourth Birchbox - can't wait to see what's inside! I live in California so it's kind of fun to see what people are receiving before I get mine, although sometimes it also really tests my patience!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## erikalisa55 (May 30, 2012)

I have feedback buttons for the following.

Kiehl's Ultra Facial Cream

[SIZE=11pt]Tatcha Aburatorigami Blotting Papers[/SIZE]
[SIZE=11pt]Naturopathica Pear Fig Polishing Enzyme Peel[/SIZE]
[SIZE=11pt]Deborah Lippmann Don't Tell Mama Nail Lacquer[/SIZE]
[SIZE=11pt]Deborah Lippmann Naked Nail Lacquer [/SIZE]

This month will be my one year anniversary with BB so I'm hoping it'll be an (extra) good one. Does BB do anything special for benchmark dates, i.e. One, Two, Three year anniversary's?


----------



## teepee23 (May 30, 2012)

I live in California too, but I have no patience whatsoever.  I'm here stalking the forums and checking for the feedback buttons in Birchbox.


----------



## teepee23 (May 30, 2012)

That would be an awesome box! 

I believe they do.  I got a 20% off code at my 9-month anniversary (not even a year!).


----------



## JessP (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *teepee23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I live in California too, but I have no patience whatsoever.  I'm here stalking the forums and checking for the feedback buttons in Birchbox.


 Ha, me too! And twitter, I check that religiously once I start seeing box pics!


----------



## jumpnshout5 (May 30, 2012)

I did the "give feedback" cheat last night and got the following:

BadGal lash

Zoya gems &amp; jewels Stila primer So Hooked On Carmella rms lip to cheek rms luminizer field notes 3 pack
I just checked now and I only have feedback for these 2:

rms luminizer

field notes 3 pack
I know these feedbacks are supposed to be a glitch, but shouldn't all the feedback be gone then, not just the good stuff?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MyriadVoices (May 30, 2012)

spoilers!!! I want them!!! (why do I torture myself?)


----------



## lovepink (May 30, 2012)

June is my 6th month with Birchbox! Hoping I get my 20% off code and a good amount of items in my box, I'm ready to shop!


----------



## ddave (May 31, 2012)

Is the 20% off code for purchases $50+? I just got an email saying that I could get 20% off if I spent $50 but I'm not sure if everyone got the email. Thanks!


----------



## lovepink (May 31, 2012)

the one I got for my 3 month anniversary had no minimum purchase. I know from time to time they send out emails with specials but maybe they have put a minimum purchase on the anniversary ones. If I get mine this month I will let you know!



> Is the 20% off code for purchases $50+? I just got an email saying that I could get 20% off if I spent $50 but I'm not sure if everyone got the email. Thanks!


----------



## nikita8501 (May 31, 2012)

I am not sure if everyone is getting a code. But, I got a 20% off 35$ code from BB today which is good until the 3rd of June. I don't plan on using it, so if anyone wants it instead, please PM me! I don't want it to go waste if I can help it!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nikita8501* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am not sure if everyone is getting a code. But, I got a 20% off 35$ code from BB today which is good until the 3rd of June. I don't plan on using it, so if anyone wants it instead, please PM me! I don't want it to go waste if I can help it!
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (May 31, 2012)

It's not. My daughters got it but I didn't yet used it.


----------



## ddave (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> the one I got for my 3 month anniversary had no minimum purchase. I know from time to time they send out emails with specials but maybe they have put a minimum purchase on the anniversary ones. If I get mine this month I will let you know!


 Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jazbot (May 31, 2012)

Does anyone know what the Theme is this month?


----------



## Denise Moya (May 31, 2012)

> Does anyone know what the Theme is this month?


 "Girls Night Out"


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 31, 2012)

I got an email with a coupon, but minimum purchase is $50.. won't be using it, so pm me and it's all yours to anyone who wants it Gone!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Denise Moya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> "Girls Night Out"


 Where'd you read that? I believe June's MyGlam is "out all night".


----------



## Denise Moya (May 31, 2012)

> Does anyone know what the Theme is this month?





> "Girls Night Out"


 This is the email I received: The theme is Out All Night, and our bag will be filled with amazing beauty products to ensure you have the best night ever (with your girls, or with someone special).


----------



## Playedinloops (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Denise Moya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is the email I received:
> 
> The theme is Out All Night, and our bag will be filled with amazing beauty products to ensure you have the best night ever (with your girls, or with someone special).


 Yeah, that's myglam, not bb.


----------



## Marshie (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Denise Moya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is the email I received:
> 
> The theme is Out All Night, and our bag will be filled with amazing beauty products to ensure you have the best night ever (with your girls, or with someone special).


 


> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, that's myglam, not bb.


Yeah that is def MyGlam.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 31, 2012)

I'm still holding out for a beachy surf n turf theme... lol want some saltwater spray and tanner/bronzer


----------



## Marshie (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm still holding out for a beachy surf n turf theme... lol want some saltwater spray and tanner/bronzer


Ooooh I would love that theme. I def would love some saltwater spray! I love beachy waves.


----------



## Jazbot (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Marshie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ooooh I would love that theme. I def would love some saltwater spray! I love beachy waves.


 Yes or Sunscreen! Sunscreen is kinda pricey. lol


----------



## Denise Moya (May 31, 2012)

> Yeah that is def MyGlam.


 sorry! Wrong thread! My long nails and lil phone must not be getting along today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marshie (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes or Sunscreen! Sunscreen is kinda pricey. lol


Yes girl! I bought a California Baby sunscreen stick &amp; fell in love because its tiny enough to carry in my bag but I would love to sample a sunscreen. Maybe a moisturizer with SPF. :3


----------



## Marshie (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Denise Moya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> sorry! Wrong thread! My long nails and lil phone must not be getting along today


Awww no probs. But you are right about the MyGlam theme.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 31, 2012)

Of course, sunscreen is a must!!!lol, add that on to the list..I'd love an SPF stick..way nice and easy to pack around!


----------



## Jazbot (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Marshie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes girl! I bought a California Baby sunscreen stick &amp; fell in love because its tiny enough to carry in my bag but I would love to sample a sunscreen. Maybe a moisturizer with SPF. :3


 Yup I went to the jouer Website and requested samples of the tinted moisturizer with SPF...hehehe...I been using that until I'm forced to buy a full size. haha


----------



## iugirl13 (May 31, 2012)

One of the new items that definitely wasn't in new items for last month is a Kiehl's sunscreen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dena Fletcher (May 31, 2012)

not sure if anyone noticed this before or if its just a coincidence....  but i notice that alot of the  time when sephora &amp; ulta have samples they are promoting, we often get them too.. if that is the case..  and i HOPE it is.. on the cover of my new ulta catalog are samples of bad gal lash and cha cha tint..  fingers crossed theres a correlation!!!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *according to feedback, i am getting the exact same items.. if this is really true, this will be my FAVE box EVER!!!!  i LOVE benefit!  (fingers crossed!!!!)
> 
> ...


 
all my feedbacks are gone from yesterday..  oh well it was fun while it lasted.....


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> not sure if anyone noticed this before or if its just a coincidence....  but i notice that alot of the  time when sephora &amp; ulta have samples they are promoting, we often get them too.. if that is the case..  and i HOPE it is.. on the cover of my new ulta catalog are samples of bad gal lash and cha cha tint..  fingers crossed theres a correlation!!!


 
My closest Sephora is in the JC Penney and they are some overly stingy people when it comes to samples lol..never ever ever! see them do samples. Probably why I always order online lol!


----------



## GinaM (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> not sure if anyone noticed this before or if its just a coincidence....  but i notice that alot of the  time when sephora &amp; ulta have samples they are promoting, we often get them too.. if that is the case..  and i HOPE it is.. on the cover of my new ulta catalog are samples of bad gal lash and cha cha tint..  fingers crossed theres a correlation!!!


  OMG!  Yes, I was actually going to mention that a day or two ago bc I got my Ulta catalog in the mail!


----------



## MKCurio (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> not sure if anyone noticed this before or if its just a coincidence....  but i notice that alot of the  time when sephora &amp; ulta have samples they are promoting, we often get them too.. if that is the case..  and i HOPE it is.. on the cover of my new ulta catalog are samples of bad gal lash and cha cha tint..  fingers crossed theres a correlation!!!


 I'm guessing there is going to be a Benefit theme this month as well.  They are doing that event in Chicago with Benefit so fingers crossed.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (May 31, 2012)

oh man, I &lt;3 benefit. I'd be a happy girl for sure.


----------



## tameloy (May 31, 2012)

I hope they aren't putting those giant barrettes in our boxes.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I hope they aren't putting those giant barrettes in our boxes.


 i kind of like them. but only for a fun way to put my hair in a messy up do for the pool/beach. (even though my hair isn't long enough for that yet, oh well...)


----------



## Marshie (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I hope they aren't putting those giant barrettes in our boxes.


I kind of like them &amp; kind of hope they would. I live in the desert so I live in ponytails and buns so I need to accessorize my head.




I really liked those hair bands they put in not to long ago but mine fell apart the next day LOL.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG!  Yes, I was actually going to mention that a day or two ago bc I got my Ulta catalog in the mail!


 i soooooooooooooooooo hope so!!!  i think it weird that i had bad gal and benetint on my feedback them they disappeared..  ughhhh..  i hope they go back on once they receive my payment!!  maybe they set up what you will get, then once they get your $$$$$, it clears!!  of course i am making this all up in my head..  i am thinking that they have to do some prep work cuz if not that would be ALOT of work to do,  figuring out who gets what in those few days from payment clearing til ship time........


----------



## Pellen (May 31, 2012)

Come on birchbox! I want to know whats possibly coming next month. Don cha know next month is tomorrow!


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I hope they aren't putting those giant barrettes in our boxes.


 Lol..they are a little goofy looking to me, but to each their own. They remind me of those overly large crazy sunglasses people wear as gags.


----------



## onthecontrary (May 31, 2012)

:sigh: I cancelled my second account last night. I wish I could transfer the points to my main account. I'm really hoping this month is good, BB has been hanging on by a thread with me for a few months!


----------



## akicowi (May 31, 2012)

I cancelled my other one as well. I agree. I thought the gossip girl one would be better.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 31, 2012)

I've kept both of mine...think I'll hang onto them and accumulate points for a while and cancel one/gift one around the holidays lol


----------



## MKCurio (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I hope they aren't putting those giant barrettes in our boxes.


 me too.  If they even fit in the box..those things are huge.


----------



## Max88 (May 31, 2012)

I hope I get a good one this time around. My last few have been disappointing.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 31, 2012)

the barettes are kind of cool and i'd love to try a new way to clip up my hair (super thick,source of hatred in summer),  preferably if it were added as a lifestyle item.


----------



## meaganola (May 31, 2012)

If I had long hair, I would have snapped up those barrettes immediately!  My hair is *way* too short for them, though.  I guess it's basically a long pixie cut.  Too short to pull up, but long enough to use headbands, bobby pins, and clips to keep it off my forehead (I *hate* having my hair touch my forehead, but I never seem to be able to get it cut frequently enough to keep it in a *real* pixie cut, hence the long pixie).  I really wish they would get more things for people with short hair.


----------



## ladygrey (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the barettes are kind of cool and i'd love to try a new way to clip up my hair (super thick,source of hatred in summer),  preferably if it were added as a lifestyle item.


 Same here! Normal sized barrettes just do not cut it for my hair. I would really like to see these in the June box.


----------



## tulippop (Jun 1, 2012)

Nevermind!!!


----------



## MsKimiKiwi (Jun 1, 2012)

I resubbed in March and got the April box which was okay, then May was mehhh. So I'm hoping that the June box makes up for it! I would love to get some benefit items this time around  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really wish they would start putting out sneak peaks towards the end of the previous month, or at least by the first!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MrsStiffKill (Jun 1, 2012)

No clue what I'm getting.... The spoiler method did not work for me. There were no leave feedback buttons yet.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MrsStiffKill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> No clue what I'm getting.... The spoiler method did not work for me. There were no leave feedback buttons yet.


 No one has a clue what they're getting. The new products aren't even in the store yet. It was a glitch.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 1, 2012)

I think this is going to be my last month of Birchbox, so I hope it's good! I'm ready for some hints.


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I hope they aren't putting those giant barrettes in our boxes.


 I want the Giant Barrett...lol I keep looking at them.


----------



## Pellen (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want the Giant Barrett...lol I keep looking at them.


I keep looking at it and trying to figure out how I would use it... I have super thick fine medium length hair, I have to have something with some hold or I have flyaways all over the place...


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I hope they aren't putting those giant barrettes in our boxes.


me either... i'm all about funky, but those are definitely NOT my style.


----------



## tameloy (Jun 1, 2012)

Well at least it looks like I'll have no problem trading it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 1, 2012)

They're not putting the barrettes in our boxes. They've been selling those for the last three months now.


----------



## Pellen (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They're not putting the barrettes in our boxes. They've been selling those for the last three months now.


Thank goodness!!! I can breath a sigh of relief!


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 1, 2012)

I wish I could go back in time to 1992 because I would have done terrible things to get my hands on one of those barrettes.


----------



## amberlamps (Jun 1, 2012)

A couple days ago there were only 42 items in the "new" section. Now there are 43, but I can't figure out which one is new.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 1, 2012)

It would be the Kiehl's Activated Sun Protector.


----------



## Pellen (Jun 1, 2012)

OOOOOOO!!! The website just popped an error and said that they are down for maintenance!!! I wonder if the new products will suddenly be there when they come back online!


----------



## mega789 (Jun 1, 2012)

Looks like the site is up!


----------



## Lychae (Jun 1, 2012)

No new items yet


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 1, 2012)

Glad to see I'm not the only one obsessively checking their site, hahaha! Good to know! At least last month they said it was Gossip girl and gave us hints, but I can see how that backfired for them after people were complain on their FB about how they didn't get any of the mentioned products and were upset, so it's understandable that they don't want to leak anything this month. Understandable but FRUSTRATING! Also- since last month was my first, I noticed I got my box pretty early in the month but some people were saying that was unusual. When do they normally ship?


----------



## Lychae (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Glad to see I'm not the only one obsessively checking their site, hahaha! Good to know! At least last month they said it was Gossip girl and gave us hints, but I can see how that backfired for them after people were complain on their FB about how they didn't get any of the mentioned products and were upset, so it's understandable that they don't want to leak anything this month. Understandable but FRUSTRATING! Also- since last month was my first, I noticed I got my box pretty early in the month but some people were saying that was unusual. When do they normally ship?


By the 10th or on the 10th. It takes me about a week to get my box in New Mexico SOMETIMES the entire 10 days. It only shipped early last month because they wanted people to have it by the premire but I hope we start getting our notifications in the next few days..since they get shipped in waves in random box numbers you never know what boxes you're getting until the boxes go live on the 10th.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> me either... i'm all about funky, but those are definitely NOT my style.


  word. they look stupid to me. so glad they're not gonna be in the box this month


----------



## Emr410 (Jun 1, 2012)

I am getting antsy! Can't wait for a clue about the June box!


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jun 1, 2012)

I think the glitch was happening b/c they are going to make feedback available for everyone to read. I hope they don't get rid of the feedback points system....I don't think they will but you never know they have been making a LOT of changes lately. Also, I bought those barrettes a couple of weeks ago (with my points and a 20% coupon for my 6 month anniversary!) I have super long hair and they look awesome. I love them.....go big or go home! LoL


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 1, 2012)

Last month was unusual with the shipping; they tried to ship out so everyone could have a box by the GG finale. My box usually doesn't get to me til the end of the month, always after the 20th. I guess it depends on which wave you're box is in and where in the country you're located.



> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Glad to see I'm not the only one obsessively checking their site, hahaha! Good to know! At least last month they said it was Gossip girl and gave us hints, but I can see how that backfired for them after people were complain on their FB about how they didn't get any of the mentioned products and were upset, so it's understandable that they don't want to leak anything this month. Understandable but FRUSTRATING! Also- since last month was my first, I noticed I got my box pretty early in the month but some people were saying that was unusual. When do they normally ship?


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think the glitch was happening b/c they are going to make feedback available for everyone to read. I hope they don't get rid of the feedback points system....I don't think they will but you never know they have been making a LOT of changes lately. Also, I bought those barrettes a couple of weeks ago (with my points and a 20% coupon for my 6 month anniversary!) I have super long hair and they look awesome. I love them.....go big or go home! LoL


You should share a pic of how you wear them!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You should share a pic of how you wear them!


 I think BB had a blog post about how people wear the clips and stuff..they are ginormous looking in the photo I saw.


----------



## karenX (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They're not putting the barrettes in our boxes. They've been selling those for the last three months now.


 Thank goodness. Those things are hideous, and looked good on NONE of the staffers in the pics they posted.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank goodness. Those things are hideous, and looked good on NONE of the staffers in the pics they posted.


 LOL...


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilith McKee (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh no new items yet...  getting the twitchy need to buy something fingers, hope I get a 3 month discount code this month 






I guess I will sooth my need to buy something feeling by trying out this True&amp;Co bra site, I really like the idea of trying on a bunch of different bras to see which one fits best.  Seriously I hate bra shopping, I always seem to be a different size depending on the bra... anyhoo back on topic.  OMG am so impatient I want my Birchboxes


----------



## TallCoolTexan (Jun 1, 2012)

My CC just got charged today. How about everyone else?
They should be shipping soon, I think. LOVE BB!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Lilly


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 1, 2012)

That's funny...I just read a write up on Gizmodo about this company the other day...looks interesting. 



> Originally Posted by *Lilith McKee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh no new items yet...  getting the twitchy need to buy something fingers, hope I get a 3 month discount code this month
> 
> ...


----------



## TallCoolTexan (Jun 1, 2012)

I LOVE the large barettes. My hair is super thick, straight and long. When I am at my pool, I am constantly fiddling with clips and bands to try to keep my hair up.

I think one or even 2 would be great for pool time activities.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I would also like to see more sampling boxes putting really great sunscreen products in the boxes. Sephora had a sampler but it sold out before I found out about it. Second year in a row this has happened. So the market for specialty facial area sunscreen products is definitely strong .


----------



## amberlamps (Jun 1, 2012)

I don't remember which thread it was in, but I got my Jouer samples yesterday. They sent me 2 packets of Pearl luminizing moisture tint &amp; 2 Opal and a lip enhancer (feels kind of like what a face primer would feel like on the lips) and a lipgloss in peony. It looks like barbie pink in the tube, but just gives a tiny hint of color on. Kind of thick, but not goopy. The tubes the lip products are in are too cute. I wonder if the lip enhancer will be a top competitor with the fresh sugar lip treatment (brown tube). One perk of it is that if it melts, it'd be self contained.


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 1, 2012)

> My CC just got charged today. How about everyone else? They should be shipping soon, I think. LOVE BB!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Lilly





> My CC just got charged today. How about everyone else? They should be shipping soon, I think. LOVE BB!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Lilly


 Mine got charged today also  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## astokes (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Denise Moya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *TallCoolTexan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My CC just got charged today. How about everyone else?
> ...


----------



## astokes (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't remember which thread it was in, but I got my Jouer samples yesterday. They sent me 2 packets of Pearl luminizing moisture tint &amp; 2 Opal and a lip enhancer (feels kind of like what a face primer would feel like on the lips) and a lipgloss in peony. It looks like barbie pink in the tube, but just gives a tiny hint of color on. Kind of thick, but not goopy. The tubes the lip products are in are too cute. I wonder if the lip enhancer will be a top competitor with the fresh sugar lip treatment (brown tube). One perk of it is that if it melts, it'd be self contained.


 Awesome! I love the tiny lip glosses. They sent me Wind and Mimosa. I use the lip enhancer every day. (Bought a full-size with BB points) I gave my mom a packet of the Luminizing Moisture Tint that was too dark for me and she loved it so much she bought a full-size!

Love Jouer customer service.


----------



## arendish (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't remember which thread it was in, but I got my Jouer samples yesterday. They sent me 2 packets of Pearl luminizing moisture tint &amp; 2 Opal and a lip enhancer (feels kind of like what a face primer would feel like on the lips) and a lipgloss in peony. It looks like barbie pink in the tube, but just gives a tiny hint of color on. Kind of thick, but not goopy. The tubes the lip products are in are too cute. I wonder if the lip enhancer will be a top competitor with the fresh sugar lip treatment (brown tube). One perk of it is that if it melts, it'd be self contained.


I wanted to love the Jouer tinted moisturizer but it just made me way too shiny.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 1, 2012)

I got charged on both of my boxes, I was contemplating nixing one, so much for that! They beat me!


----------



## dryadsbubble (Jun 1, 2012)

I just peeked at the site and there are two new products listed. 

Kiehl's Activated Sun Protector

blowPro beach blow texturizing mist
I am guessing that from these two products, the June Birchbox theme will be

Sun and Surf/Beach related!


----------



## tulippop (Jun 1, 2012)

Not sure where to ask this but has anyone bought the Here Comes the Bride set?  Do the Automatic Apparelâ€™s roll-up ballet flats stretch to fit?  I'm a size 8.5 and am unsure which size I should go with.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 1, 2012)

Go with a large. I had a pair similar from Dr. Sholls (sp) and found that a medium which is suppose to fit a size 8 was way too small for my feet.


----------



## erikalisa55 (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dryadsbubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just peeked at the site and there are two new products listed.
> 
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 1, 2012)

Ooo..that's something along the line of what I was hoping/predicting. I would happily take both items lol.



> Originally Posted by *dryadsbubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just peeked at the site and there are two new products listed.
> 
> ...


----------



## murflegirl (Jun 1, 2012)

Okay, hate to be the negative Nancy here, and perhaps I'm in the minority, but those huge barrettes are the UGLIEST hair things I think I've ever seen! I just can't see someone actually wearing that in their hair! 

Okay, negative rant over  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goldenmeans (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh, those barrette things are perfectly hideous.
 

I'm trying to go spoiler free this month. We'll see how well that'll work out.


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 1, 2012)

Okay, I just found that BB blog post with the giant barrettes. I liked the idea of something that could actually contain my hair until I actually saw them. 

Bahahahahahaha....SO ugly! Holy moly. I bet you could sell those things as scrap metal.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 1, 2012)

Lol.. I posted above about the blog post..they are goofy looking..Like supersized goofy



> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, I just found that BB blog post with the giant barrettes. I liked the idea of something that could actually contain my hair until I actually saw them.
> 
> Bahahahahahaha....SO ugly! Holy moly. I bet you could sell those things as scrap metal.


----------



## shandimessmer (Jun 1, 2012)

I don't have a feedback button for the barettes, so maybe I won't get them?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LAtPoly (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> As for discount codes, I got some of the quarterly discount codes when I was signed up as a monthly subscriber.  My Birchbox anniversary is in May, so I theoretically should have seen a code in April, based on when I received my 6-month and 9-month codes.  But then I changed to annual in February, and I haven't seen an anniversary code since -- not even this month, which would be the third month of my annual subscription.  I've been wondering whether they're even sending them out nowadays.


 Oh noes!  I might have screwed myself over by accident then... I just changed my account to an annual - figured I loved Birchbox so much it'd be worth getting a full 110 points instead of 10 for my monthly payments.  Next month would be my 6th month and I was looking forward to that 20% coupon because I have a bunch of points ready to go...

Thank goodness I got a 20% off coupon recently I took advantage of, but I had another smaller order I was going to do this month.  Dang, dang, dang... I'll cross my fingers.  Maybe I'll get lucky.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, I just found that BB blog post with the giant barrettes. I liked the idea of something that could actually contain my hair until I actually saw them.
> 
> Bahahahahahaha....SO ugly! Holy moly. I bet you could sell those things as scrap metal.


 

LOL, awful! I wonder if the hair could be woven in and out through the center hole?  That might look cute.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 1, 2012)

I just saw them on their website. OMG that is hideous. I would never wear them.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 1, 2012)

Not even my sister would wear these and she has questionable style when it comes to stuff like this


----------



## miss6aby (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 BWAHHAHAHAAH! this reminds me of the safety pins that the employees from In-N-Out have.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 1, 2012)

Lol... Ouch...but those are ugly, no matter how you style it!



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marshie (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT IN THE?!? I honestly didnt think they were this big! I didn't even bother to read how big they were or check to see how they looked on. DNW!


----------



## randerso (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 It looks like miniature size person wearing a normal size clip. Like I'm watching Thumbellina.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  GREENBAY PACKERS FAN!!!!!!


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 1, 2012)

lol, I think they are cute! Remind me of the banana clips from the 90s lol.


----------



## Pellen (Jun 1, 2012)

Ok, interesting tidbit, I went to log in to my account (the log in page is my bookmarked page) and i put my mouse over the shop button and all of the shop options were doubled and at the bottom there was a June Box section... Like a dummy I didn't click on it right then, but instead went to log in. It was gone totally when I got logged in and the options in the shop menu were not doubled anymore... Me thinks BB is having website issues and that is why there isn't at least a June box section at this point.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Jun 1, 2012)

See how the ribbon is woven through the barrette?  I wonder if long hair could be weaved through a few times in the huge honking barrette and then streamed out at the end?  Then the metal wouldn't be so ominous.  hmmmmm.....


----------



## kcrowebird (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pellen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, interesting tidbit, I went to log in to my account (the log in page is my bookmarked page) and i put my mouse over the shop button and all of the shop options were doubled and at the bottom there was a June Box section... Like a dummy I didn't click on it right then, but instead went to log in. It was gone totally when I got logged in and the options in the shop menu were not doubled anymore... Me thinks BB is having website issues and that is why there isn't at least a June box section at this point.


I just saw this too! It says "June's Box" for a quick second and then it disappears! CANT. CLICK. FAST. ENOUGH!!!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 1, 2012)

i think that the giant clips are cute.... hahaha


----------



## tulippop (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Go with a large. I had a pair similar from Dr. Sholls (sp) and found that a medium which is suppose to fit a size 8 was way too small for my feet.


kk, thanks!  I finally have enough points for something and that set really looks good to me (even though I'm not a bride lol).


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 1, 2012)

So, my fingers were fast enough to click the "June's Box"...it opened up the BB Men June products!


----------



## erikalisa55 (Jun 1, 2012)

So I wasn't able to click on it, but it definitely says June Box I was able to screen shot it.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 1, 2012)

If the June page was really up this is the link it would be at:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/june2012-box

BTW - I realized why you saw June. That's the Men's stuff. Great Outdoors, Traveling Man, Gym Bag Heroes, Upgrade Essentials, June Box... all of that should be on the men's page. For whatever reason you page is fubbed up.


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 1, 2012)

> So I wasn't able to click on it, but it definitely says June Box I was able to screen shot it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






> So I wasn't able to click on it, but it definitely says June Box I was able to screen shot it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



How do I post a picture? I have the screenshots of what opened up when I clicked on it but like I said it is the men's products. You can just tell by you picture that it is under the men's category  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LAtPoly (Jun 2, 2012)

If you Google Birchbox June you get a link to this:

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/june-box?limit=all

!!?!?!!

I wasn't a subscriber last June...could this be new shizz!?!


----------



## karenX (Jun 2, 2012)

those are all from last June. Sorry!

I received the Blush n Brighten(full size!), the serum, the nail stripper, and the toner that month.

that hair serum is awesome, btw. one of my favourites.


----------



## reepy (Jun 2, 2012)

May was my first box, so I don't have any idea how BB works or if this makes sense....but since they just did a blog post on NY stores and have this link, would these be the June products?  http://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/empire-state-of-mind?limit=all   It includes the Kiehl's Sunscreen which is new apparently, from what I read here.

I'm guessing not b/c of the Kate Spade/Teen Vogue mention, but I thought I'd ask!


----------



## karenX (Jun 2, 2012)

No idea. I'd say there might be a good shot at the sunscreen being one.

There are some repeats in there, but I know they do occasionally do the repeats for people who haven't gotten the item before. If they did the blush n brighten again, I'm sure there would be a lot of happy people. I sold mine on ebay when I received it(sparkly blush isn't my thing). lol

I certainly wouldn't mind getting the sunscreen. I don't think that every product for this month would be in there. Maybe one or two, though!


----------



## MsKimiKiwi (Jun 2, 2012)

I haven't been able to find any feedback buttons :/


----------



## miss6aby (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dryadsbubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just peeked at the site and there are two new products listed.
> 
> ...


----------



## kcrowebird (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Denise Moya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So, my fingers were fast enough to click the "June's Box"...it opened up the BB Men June products!


HAHA Awesome Denise. Thanks for clearing that up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We are all so hilarious when it comes to spoilers!!


----------



## amberlamps (Jun 2, 2012)

There are 2 new products in the shop:

Kiehl's Activated Sun Protector





blowPro beach blow texturizing mist




I don't have a feedback option for either.


----------



## NutMeg19 (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh my...those barrettes are hilarious.  I can't look at them without completely cracking up.  They look totally fake...like somethng you'd wear as a gag.  SO funny looking!


----------



## Linz31 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hello ladies! New poster here, but longtime lurker 

Last month was my first BB, and I LOVED it! Mostly loved the Kerastase products since I am a hair junkie.

I tried the spoiler method for the June box, and had feedback options for the Benefit Mascara and Hooked on Carmella fragrance, but now those options are gone.  Hmm! Can't wait though!


----------



## KristantheGreat (Jun 2, 2012)

They debited the $10 June 1st in the morning ! Lol wasted no time collecting for the June box. Hope it's a good one, I've subscribed since March and all of them have been eh for me (missed out on the TV option). I just hope for no more nail polish or skin care. Makeup would be amazing. I cancelled my second box and if BB doesn't step it up I may cancel altogether once glossybox accepts more subscriptions.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 2, 2012)

There was a $22 makeup product last month.



> Originally Posted by *KristantheGreat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They debited the $10 June 1st in the morning ! Lol wasted no time collecting for the June box. Hope it's a good one, I've subscribed since March and all of them have been eh for me (missed out on the TV option). I just hope for no more nail polish or skin care. Makeup would be amazing. I cancelled my second box and if BB doesn't step it up I may cancel altogether once glossybox accepts more subscriptions.


----------



## TallCoolTexan (Jun 2, 2012)

I think I said I could use these for keeping my hair up when in my pool... now that I see the photos, please forget I ever said that. Hideous!!



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## marybbryant (Jun 2, 2012)

Birchbox does  include a lot of skin care items every month, although in the 6 months I have been a subscriber I have received a quite a few full sized makeup products as well as sample sizes, and some hair care, and nail polish.  Before I subscribed to Birchbox, I watched a some of the videos on YouTube so I could get an idea of what types of products would be included.  Also, they charge on the 1st of every month, as stated on their webite.


----------



## jkwynn (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KristantheGreat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just hope for no more nail polish or skin care. Makeup would be amazing.


 I'm usually up for swapping makeup for skin care items, so keep me in mind, lol. 

I'm becoming a skin care junkie.


----------



## KristantheGreat (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There was a $22 makeup product last month.


This is true, swapped it because my lips need no more plumping and I have a plethora of lip balms haha.


----------



## KristantheGreat (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm usually up for swapping makeup for skin care items, so keep me in mind, lol.
> ...


Okay

I just don't like using any more skin care products because I suddenly broke out after my 20 years of clear skin and I'm only using the creams my dermatologist prescribed.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KristantheGreat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They debited the $10 June 1st in the morning ! Lol wasted no time collecting for the June box. Hope it's a good one, I've subscribed since March and all of them have been eh for me (missed out on the TV option). I just hope for no more nail polish or skin care. Makeup would be amazing. I cancelled my second box and if BB doesn't step it up I may cancel altogether once glossybox accepts more subscriptions.


 they always charge the first of june, it's right on their website.

most boxes i've seen only have around one true makeup product a month. makeup samples are hard to come by, even glossybox only had one true makeup sample that wasn't nail polish, skin care, or other beauty products this month. it's just the nature of subscription sample services, unfortunately. the pay off with birchbox though is the point system, i think.


----------



## JessP (Jun 2, 2012)

Has anyone changed their age on their Birchbox profile to change the types of samples you get? I'm wondering if it makes a huge difference?


----------



## NutMeg19 (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TallCoolTexan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I said I could use these for keeping my hair up when in my pool... now that I see the photos, please forget I ever said that. Hideous!!


 Hahahahahahahaaaaa....I just looked at the pictures again.  SOOOOOOOO funny looking.  I can't get over how "clownish" they look.  Like big clown shoes, they can also wear big clown barrettes!!  (Sorry to everyone who likes those things, HA!)


----------



## erinkins (Jun 2, 2012)

edited because spoiler won't work. ):


----------



## HopieBopie (Jun 2, 2012)

that sounds like my DREAM BOX!! But i'm still not sure about the whole feedback thing


----------



## HopieBopie (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There are 2 new products in the shop:
> 
> ...


 I've heard the 2nd item is really good, like better than the bumble and bumble equivilent (thanks to missglamorazzi!)


----------



## marybbryant (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone changed their age on their Birchbox profile to change the types of samples you get? I'm wondering if it makes a huge difference?


 I'm 50, and so far almost all the products I have received seem to be geared to my age group.  I didnt receive any Willa products when they were including those, and never rec'd any products for acne or oily skin.  I have gotten an Algenist product in both of my Birchboxes, and the Keratase for "mature" hair and other products more suitable to my age. 

I saw Katia on one of the morning news programs a while back, and she did state that they do look at demographics.


----------



## marybbryant (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HopieBopie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've heard the 2nd item is really good, like better than the bumble and bumble equivilent (thanks to missglamorazzi!)


 It looks like we might be getting beachy summer type products.  Not my favorite type of products, but I'll try whatever they send me.  I have been pleasantly surprised by quite a few of the products I have gotten in the past.  Things I never in a million years would have tried if I were to choose them for myself are now my favorite products.


----------



## Missyrocks (Jun 2, 2012)

> They debited the $10 June 1st in the morning ! Lol wasted no time collecting for the June box. Hope it's a good one, I've subscribed since March and all of them have been eh for me (missed out on the TV option). I just hope for no more nail polish or skin care. Makeup would be amazing. I cancelled my second box and if BB doesn't step it up I may cancel altogether once glossybox accepts more subscriptions.


 I agree. Hoping it's makeup and also think the BB boxes are just ok.I only have 2 months so far into my sub. I did purchase a shu uemura hair oil because of the sample I received. Hope we do get something from Benefit.


----------



## marybbryant (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hahahahahahahaaaaa....I just looked at the pictures again.  SOOOOOOOO funny looking.  I can't get over how "clownish" they look.  Like big clown shoes, they can also wear big clown barrettes!!  (Sorry to everyone who likes those things, HA!)


 Your clown shoe analogy is pretty funny! 

I have seen quite few women in Boston wearing them or similar to them lately.  I kinda like them, but dont think I could wear anything that big and bold.


----------



## KristantheGreat (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my...those barrettes are hilarious.  I can't look at them without completely cracking up.  They look totally fake...like somethng you'd wear as a gag.  SO funny looking!


Exactly, I'd be mad if I got one. But maybe they're too big to fit in a birchbox ? Hopefully


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awesome! I love the tiny lip glosses. They sent me Wind and Mimosa. I use the lip enhancer every day. (Bought a full-size with BB points) I gave my mom a packet of the Luminizing Moisture Tint that was too dark for me and she loved it so much she bought a full-size!
> 
> Love Jouer customer service.


 how did you get these samples???


----------



## o0jeany0o (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HopieBopie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've heard the 2nd item is really good, like better than the bumble and bumble equivilent (thanks to missglamorazzi!)


 I love her videos, I miss her BB unboxing videos.


----------



## astokes (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## SeptEllis (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> We've emailed Jouer customer service and requested samples. : )


How long did it take for your samples to arrive? I wrote them last week and they responded on May 18 that they would send them out. Curious if this has gotten lost or just takes time.


----------



## becarr50 (Jun 3, 2012)

Yep I got Jouer samples that way too. Its better to email through the customer service email that they give on the website rather than using the website form. That's the only way that I got a response. Sadly, the LMT in Opal is still too dark for me. It's like instant tan. Too bad, because I would have purchased it otherwise. I'm wondering if the Perfector is the same way (too dark), because I've heard great things about it.


----------



## becarr50 (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SeptEllis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> How long did it take for your samples to arrive? I wrote them last week and they responded on May 18 that they would send them out. Curious if this has gotten lost or just takes time.


 When all was said and done, it took mine about 2 weeks to get them. But we communicated back and forth on a Friday, so she didn't send them out until the following week. It arrived a week after it shipped.


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone changed their age on their Birchbox profile to change the types of samples you get? I'm wondering if it makes a huge difference?


 When I had my second account, I basically made that profile for teenage me. I answered for myself but like, 10 years younger. lol.

It actually did make a difference. I ended up with two completely different boxes.


----------



## Jenna1006 (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TallCoolTexan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I said I could use these for keeping my hair up when in my pool... now that I see the photos, please forget I ever said that. Hideous!!


 I did not realize they were that big. These are hilarious.


----------



## Jenna1006 (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> We've emailed Jouer customer service and requested samples. : )


 Their customer service is awesome. Sadly my samples were lost or stolen ( I think my neighbor got them and kept them



) When I emailed their CSR again they were great and are resending them on Monday.


----------



## HopieBopie (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *o0jeany0o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love her videos, I miss her BB unboxing videos.


 Same! i tweeted her asking why she stopped and she never replied  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TallCoolTexan (Jun 3, 2012)

This is JMO, but I think those who are " wishing" for boxes FULL of makeup color products need to stop wishing. Not going to happen!!!

There are several reasons: 1) Makeup costs more than things like blotter papers and almost all cleansers.. 2) Subscribers are diverse in likes, coloring, etc. 3) Cosmetic companies choose what they want to push to comsumers. It's not $10 eye shadow, it's the more expensive skin care. That's why Birchbox has an online shop!!

The cost factor is the main one to prevent subscription beauty boxes from going to all color makeup products.. Also, a person can go to Sephora or any cosmetic counter and get a free makeup  application, and most cosmetic companies have GWP events where you get a ton of mini sized generic- colored eye shadow pans and lip products, and usually a mini mascara.* But,  cosmetic companies don't give away much of their best skin care in travel sizes.*

*This is where the subscription boxes pick up.*

I think a person on a budget, especially, has the opportunity with subscription boxes to get SOME new color makeup every month, but will  mostly get skin care. You can go to the mall cosmetic counters and spend a little money and get your color products in a GWP event.. There's  always something going on with Lancome and Clinique in one store or another.  The companies don't need to push trial sizes of eye shadows in the subscription boxes, they need to sell their expensive skin care. Always remember-- the cleansers you receive in a box are the cheapest part of  skin care lines.

Once a person understands this principle, then they understand how subscription boxes are curated. There will be 2-3 times as much skin care as color products in a curated box. The BeautyFix.com box, where you pick your products, may offer more color products..


----------



## TallCoolTexan (Jun 3, 2012)

*WHY won't Birchbox let me buy a second subscription??*

I don't see any disclaimer about " one to a customer" anywhere.

Thanks,

Lilly


----------



## TallCoolTexan (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm 50, and so far almost all the products I have received seem to be geared to my age group.  I didnt receive any Willa products when they were including those, and never rec'd any products for acne or oily skin.  I have gotten an Algenist product in both of my Birchboxes, and the Keratase for "mature" hair and other products more suitable to my age.
> 
> I saw Katia on one of the morning news programs a while back, and she did state that they do look at demographics.


 ITA with this, Mary. Also in your age group and I have gotten the same items you mention getting. Personally, I'm thrilled when I don't get acne products,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

I do intend to get a second and possibly a third BB with different beauty profiles to see what they send though. They are not allowing new subscriptions or something right now.

Lilly


----------



## dryadsbubble (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jenna1006* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Their customer service is awesome. Sadly my samples were lost or stolen ( I think my neighbor got them and kept them
> 
> ...


 My samples from Jouer never arrived as well! I emailed Customer Service again to ask if they had shipped them (they had, 2-3 weeks prior, so they should have arrived), and they are re-sending as well!


----------



## Brittney3850 (Jun 3, 2012)

So I am kinda new to this whole Birchbox thing.  I just got my first one last month and I really don't know how the feedback option for finding what you are getting works.  Can someone enlighten me?  Thank you!


----------



## goldenmeans (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TallCoolTexan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *WHY won't Birchbox let me buy a second subscription??*
> 
> ...


You have to use different email addresses.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 3, 2012)

thanks for the second thread with just the links zadi! i was about to dig through this one to find what page you originally put the links on to see if anything had been uploaded yet :]


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 3, 2012)

You're welcome. There's been some discussion among the mods about how long these threads can become so I decided to move my own post out so it's easier to find. Once I have the info the other thread will be updated and possible open for people to discuss their actual boxes. Personally I hope everyone will start to create their own threads to discuss their own boxes so that everyone has a fair shot at being "heard". (Make sense?)


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 3, 2012)

I like the idea of people making their own threads for their own boxes. Sometimes it seems like people's posts get lost in the shuffle, especially with spoiler tags.


----------



## Jenna1006 (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks Zadi I like being able to chk ur box links easily without going through all these posts


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jun 3, 2012)

is feedback method working yet???


----------



## StellaSunshine (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So when I get my June shipping confirmation and the weight shows greater than 5 pounds, can I safely assume one of these is in my box?!?


----------



## Fluttershy (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't know if anyone is tired of getting self tanners, tanning towelettes, etc...and sunscreen in their beauty boxes?  I'm really starting to stockpile sunscreen...which is a huge dislike!! Ugh...I don't go out in the sun like AT ALL...I'm mostly not even awake during the day because my circadian rhythm is opposite of what it is suppose to be!  I prefer a paler look because I like to dress mildly gothic so I'm not interested in any type of tanning products whatsoever!!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 3, 2012)

Lol I'm for SPF and tanners... Love it, especially since I work nights and feel like I never get to play in the sun. I like the bronzed goddess look! Not year round, but in summer it's fun. Otherwise, I'm a fair skinned rosy girl, which is always good, too.



> Originally Posted by *Fluttershy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know if anyone is tired of getting self tanners, tanning towelettes, etc...and sunscreen in their beauty boxes?  I'm really starting to stockpile sunscreen...which is a huge dislike!! Ugh...I don't go out in the sun like AT ALL...I'm mostly not even awake during the day because my circadian rhythm is opposite of what it is suppose to be!  I prefer a paler look because I like to dress mildly gothic so I'm not interested in any type of tanning products whatsoever!!


----------



## heather4602 (Jun 3, 2012)

> Lol I'm for SPF and tanners... Love it, especially since I work nights and feel like I never get to play in the sun. I like the bronzed goddess look! Not year round, but in summer it's fun. Otherwise, I'm a fair skinned rosy girl, which is always good, too.


_ I LOVE tanners and sunscreen too! That just show how something I would love to have is something someone else would hate to get! That's why I love the trading tread!_


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 3, 2012)

Then there would literally be a hundred threads each month. I think that could totally kill the sense of community and excitement that is found here. I would not enjoy that at all.  Some people would never check other threads; people would get confused and lost; the board would be a mess. I think everyone making her own thread is not the best idea.

I do think having the links to the previews in its own thread is great. Can that be pinned to the top?



> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like the idea of people making their own threads for their own boxes. Sometimes it seems like people's posts get lost in the shuffle, especially with spoiler tags.


----------



## samplegal (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Then there would literally be a hundred threads each month. I think that could totally kill the sense of community and excitement that is found here. I would not enjoy that at all.  Some people would never check other threads; people would get confused and lost; the board would be a mess. I think everyone making her own thread is not the best idea.
> 
> I do think having the links to the previews in its own thread is great. Can that be pinned to the top?


 I totally agree. It would get in the way of conversation.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I do think having the links to the previews in its own thread is great. Can that be pinned to the top?


 Nope. Unfortunately there's no way to pin topics at the top.


----------



## americanclassic (Jun 4, 2012)

do you work at night? the circadian rhythm is by definition cued by light--stick a person in uniform lighting for days and their sleep schedule gets totally out of whack; but working a night shift would definitely alter your sleeping habits.

I actually wish I got sunscreen--I haven't gotten any (yet), but it'd be nice to have some travel-sized ones for my purse. definitely agree about the self-tanner, though thankfully I haven't received any. what I am tired of are anti-acne stuff and hair oils. birchbox is better than other sub companies in terms of sample appropriateness, but I have like 4 different vials of hair oil from various sub companies--I wish they'd think outside the box with hair products. I haven't subbed to birchbox in a while, so I'm excited to see what different companies they're partnering with.



> Originally Posted by *Fluttershy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know if anyone is tired of getting self tanners, tanning towelettes, etc...and sunscreen in their beauty boxes?  I'm really starting to stockpile sunscreen...which is a huge dislike!! Ugh...I don't go out in the sun like AT ALL...I'm mostly not even awake during the day because my circadian rhythm is opposite of what it is suppose to be!  I prefer a paler look because I like to dress mildly gothic so I'm not interested in any type of tanning products whatsoever!!


----------



## NutMeg19 (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Then there would literally be a hundred threads each month. I think that could totally kill the sense of community and excitement that is found here. I would not enjoy that at all.  Some people would never check other threads; people would get confused and lost; the board would be a mess. I think everyone making her own thread is not the best idea.
> 
> I do think having the links to the previews in its own thread is great. Can that be pinned to the top?


 I agree.  I know that the threads sometimes get very long, but I know that for myself I would rather see a longer thread than 300 seperate ones.  I doubt I would even look at any of them.  And then what's the point, you know?  I don't think that is a great idea at all.


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree.  I know that the threads sometimes get very long, but I know that for myself I would rather see a longer thread than 300 seperate ones.  I doubt I would even look at any of them.  And then what's the point, you know?  I don't think that is a great idea at all.


 Yea I agree...what I did before with Zadidoll's Sneak Peaks was memorize the page it was on..it's easier to click a page then read a million different threads.


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm stoked to get sunscreen type things, and I'm no sun worshiper.  Most of us can't sleep all day, and daily SPF is probably the best way to keep your skin young, more so than 90 dollar anti-aging creams.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 4, 2012)

Same here..am not going look at a million different threads.. Sometimes the conversations can get lost on these larger threads, but I do like the speculation and jumping between topics lol. I like to read what others think of their boxes and samples received and don't want to jump through 20+ threads every month for that...rather remember pages lol.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yea I agree...what I did before with Zadidoll's Sneak Peaks was memorize the page it was on..it's easier to click a page then read a million different threads.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 4, 2012)

I'll start to keep the sneak peeks in it's own thread from here on out and the discussions in another thread so it's easier to find.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 4, 2012)

have we had to wait this long to find images of the box variations for the month? it seems like it's taking forever! or maybe that's because we got our boxes so early last month..


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks for the seperate thread on the spoilers...that's alot of variations on the box..is that normal to have that many? I wonder how many items will be most commonly found in the boxes...wish BB would hurry and release..I'm getting antsy trying to figure it out lol! 








> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll start to keep the sneak peeks in it's own thread from here on out and the discussions in another thread so it's easier to find.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> have we had to wait this long to find images of the box variations for the month? it seems like it's taking forever! or maybe that's because we got our boxes so early last month..


 The discussion began early due to a glitch on the Birchbox site leading many to speculate the items they were getting was accurate. It turned out to be a glitch. That's why it seems like it's taking forever, this is actually more normal.



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the seperate thread on the spoilers...that's alot of variations on the box..is that normal to have that many? I wonder how many items will be most commonly found in the boxes...wish BB would hurry and release..I'm getting antsy trying to figure it out lol!


 Is it that normal to have that many? Yes, and more. There have been months where the box variations have been over 30 box combinations but on average it's more around 20.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 4, 2012)

30 box variations??? Oh my..it's only my 3rd month with BB..LOL, I can see why people get so upset with the different valuations between boxes now. I have been lucky enough to enjoy all my boxes and got a second account due to the GG boxes last month.



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The discussion began early due to a glitch on the Birchbox site leading many to speculate the items they were getting was accurate. It turned out to be a glitch. That's why it seems like it's taking forever, this is actually more normal.
> ...


----------



## Missyrocks (Jun 4, 2012)

Think the idea of separate threads is not good. Too convoluted. Also, the thread that says June spoilers that lists all the boxes cannot be opened.  The links don't open.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missyrocks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Think the idea of separate threads is not good. Too convoluted. Also, the thread that says June spoilers that lists all the boxes cannot be opened.  The links don't open.


 They aren't up yet, those are birchboxes place holders, where they will have images of the boxes when they are ready.


----------



## TXSlainte (Jun 4, 2012)

I've decided to adopt a new Birchbox attitude. I was all set to cancel in March after the Teen Vogue fiasco, and then got the exact boxes I really wanted in April and May. Although I know my luck can't hold out forever, I've decided to just take each box as it comes, and to try and keep my box envy in check. Although I've had my share of yucky boxes (March!), I've also discovered some great products - Jouer Luminizing Tint, Origins Checks and Balances, Orofluido, and the *amazing* One Love Organics Skin Savior.  I think I'm in the minority about the make up products - I'm perfectly happy with getting them every couple of months, because the ones I've gotten have been pretty great. 

And really, it's only $10 a month, of which I get an average of $5 back in bonus points. So I guess as long as Birchbox keeps the point system intact, I'll be sticking around. With my fingers crossed.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jun 4, 2012)

Brilliant--thanks for taking care of us, Zadidoll!



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll start to keep the sneak peeks in it's own thread from here on out and the discussions in another thread so it's easier to find.


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They aren't up yet, those are birchboxes place holders, where they will have images of the boxes when they are ready.


 Yup, just keep checking, they should be up any day now.


----------



## theredwonder (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've decided to adopt a new Birchbox attitude. I was all set to cancel in March after the Teen Vogue fiasco, and then got the exact boxes I really wanted in April and May. Although I know my luck can't hold out forever, I've decided to just take each box as it comes, and to try and keep my box envy in check. Although I've had my share of yucky boxes (March!), I've also discovered some great products - Jouer Luminizing Tint, Origins Checks and Balances, Orofluido, and the *amazing* One Love Organics Skin Savior.  I think I'm in the minority about the make up products - I'm perfectly happy with getting them every couple of months, because the ones I've gotten have been pretty great.
> 
> And really, it's only $10 a month, of which I get an average of $5 back in bonus points. So I guess as long as Birchbox keeps the point system intact, I'll be sticking around. With my fingers crossed.


 This.

Sure, sometimes my boxes are bad, but I have also gotten some of the high value boxes. For basically $5 a box, I couldn't ask for more.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 4, 2012)

Once more info becomes available I'll be updating that list. Right now the pages are 404ing which means those pages are missing. If the page doesn't 404 and instead redirects it tends to mean they haven't begun to update their site. 404 pages normally aren't pages you want to see but in Birchbox's case it is since it acts like a placeholder which is how I can determine approximately how many boxes there will be (and sometimes there are more but the pages won't 404 at the time I'm page hunting).

The images are still not up, least not as of early this morning. Since it's the 4th the images should be up any day now and from there I can determine products being sent OR if the pages stop 404ing I can add products listed from Birchbox. It's basically a waiting game right now when it comes to the June sneak peek. It's coming but it's not here yet.


----------



## jaimelesmots (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm actually really hoping for some summery stuff myself. I would love some of that texturizing mist. I however hope I don't get another lipbalm. I really enjoy the Tarte, LipFusion and Pangea products I got, but that's 3 in a row... not to mention I got the Sephora birthday gift. enough for me.

That being said I've really enjoyed my Birchboxes so far! I'm super antsy to see what they have in store for us this month. Should be any day now!


----------



## sweetlilthing (Jun 4, 2012)

What's the feedback method? Sorry, I'm a newbie to the forum!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 4, 2012)

Im not hoping for anything in particular.. BB sends me lots of great products and anything that I dont like I can just trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Jun 4, 2012)

Wish they would update the new products so we can speculate!


----------



## StellaSunshine (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetlilthing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What's the feedback method? Sorry, I'm a newbie to the forum!


 If you are a Birchbox subscriber you can go to the Birchbox website and log in.  Under "new products"  you might see a "give feedback" box next to certain items.  These marked items are the ones likely to appear in your upcoming box, giving you a cheater sneak at what you will soon receive.


----------



## suenotto (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetlilthing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What's the feedback method? Sorry, I'm a newbie to the forum!


Can someone answer this? I don't know either


----------



## ddave (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *suenotto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Can someone answer this? I don't know either


 It's where you log in to your account and look at the new items on the page. If you've got a certain product in your box then there's a give feedback button on the page for the product.


----------



## peebeenjay (Jun 5, 2012)

as last month being my first box and getting the full sized stila eyeliner, i hope i am equally as happy this month! i feel like that may be asking too much but we will see!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jun 5, 2012)

So I was poking around on the site, and I'm starting to see some new products under the categories but not under New Products.  I'm sure I'm wrong on some, but some definitely don't look familiar. 

Fragrance: I think the Benefit items are new Body: Is the Mama Mio new?  I hadn't noticed it before Skin: Dr. Dennis items, Naturopathica Peel, Tay creams, Xen Tan items. Is the June Jacobs and Sircuit Cosmeceuticals new? Makeup: Is the Colorescience face primer new? Hair: Carol's Daughter and Pureology


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I was poking around on the site, and I'm starting to see some new products under the categories but not under New Products.  I'm sure I'm wrong on some, but some definitely don't look familiar.
> 
> ...


----------



## tameloy (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm ready for some spoilers. I'm getting antsy! Oh how I wish the feedback method was working...


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 5, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TXSlainte (Jun 5, 2012)

> Â
> Â Is the $5 in bonus points from purchases?


 It's from leaving feedback on products in my boxes.


----------



## Ultracitrus (Jun 5, 2012)

Sorry, these things aren't new. Some of them just haven't been sampled for a long time or possibly not sampled at allâ€”sometimes they sell products without sampling them.



> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I was poking around on the site, and I'm starting to see some new products under the categories but not under New Products.  I'm sure I'm wrong on some, but some definitely don't look familiar.
> 
> ...


----------



## natalievi (Jun 5, 2012)

Like some of y'all, last month was my first month!

Do they usually send out an email when the theme (or contents) are announced? I'm dying to find out what it is this month. They already took out the $10 already, you'd think they'd be quicker to tell us!


----------



## vfox (Jun 5, 2012)

Could these be items in the June box?? If so, I'm not very enthusiastic about it....

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/june-box?p=1


----------



## natalievi (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vfox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Could these be items in the June box?? If so, I'm not very enthusiastic about it....
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/june-box?p=1


 I thought so, too! But after some more poking around I think it might be from last year. The URL format has changed, too.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ultracitrus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry, these things aren't new. Some of them just haven't been sampled for a long time or possibly not sampled at allâ€”sometimes they sell products without sampling them.


 oh poop.  so much for my sleuthing skills.


----------



## vfox (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *natalievi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I thought so, too! But after some more poking around I think it might be from last year. The URL format has changed, too.


 

Good to know! Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 5, 2012)

We usually find out the theme when we actually get the box.. in the little card thats in there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But we are usually able to at least view the June products by now. They are definitely doing all they can to keep us in suspense this month.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 5, 2012)

In the past they start shipping on the 5th of the month, so watch your email. They have anytime from the 5th to the 10th to ship out your box! Let the stalking begin!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vfox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Could these be items in the June box?? If so, I'm not very enthusiastic about it....
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/june-box?p=1


 As you know now it's last years products. The June products will be up at https://www.birchbox.com/shop/june2012-box


----------



## Pattycakes (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm *super duper* hoping for benefit products.  I just recently tried a benetint sample and fell in love with it!!!


----------



## peebeenjay (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm dying to try the Porefessional from Benefit, but from what I've seen they just recently did that in a box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amberlamps (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peebeenjay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm dying to try the Porefessional from Benefit, but from what I've seen they just recently did that in a box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You're in luck. ULTA has a GWP with 3 Benefit items (porefessional, badgal lash &amp; chacha tint) if you spend $25 on Benefit stuff.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, I just found that BB blog post with the giant barrettes. I liked the idea of something that could actually contain my hair until I actually saw them.
> 
> Bahahahahahaha....SO ugly! Holy moly. I bet you could sell those things as scrap metal.


For me, it's not so much that they're ugly--even if I got it in my box and want to try it, I have a bob where my hair is longest in the front and comes about 4 inches abover collarbone...this thing won't fit on my hair/wouldn't be able to use it cause my hair's too short.  Come on, birchbox!  Only people who can really even try this are ppl with longer hair.


----------



## Sophielove83 (Jun 5, 2012)

Last week I was able to figure out what I might be receiving in the June box. However, the feedback option disappeared today when I tried to look up the products again. I wonder if they're temporarily taking it down? Maybe because we're being too snoopy!? 




  I can't wait to get my box!


----------



## ddave (Jun 5, 2012)

This isn't directly relating to the June boxes but I emailed CS about not receiving a 3 month discount as I thought that it was standard to get a discount at 3,6 and 9 months. The CS rep (Whitney) told me that giving those coupons each 3 months isn't standard practice sooo if any forum lurkers or other new BB subscribers were planning/ saving for those discounts take this into account. I was disappointed to get the news but now I think I'm just going to save up my points for a big purchase!


----------



## ddave (Jun 5, 2012)

She also said that BB can't control or verify what's said on the forums but I cannot even think of a reason for anyone to lie/misrepresent information about a discount code


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 5, 2012)

lol at their response they are so weird! I have gotten one every 3 months for all of my accounts (I have had 3)


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 5, 2012)

Not standard??? Well...I think a lot of people like BB so much because of the point/coupon discounts! That's why people stay and don't go elsewhere...I've got two accounts, which means I'll have to stockpile points and make my smaller purchases elsewhere, like Sephora!



> Originally Posted by *ddave* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This isn't directly relating to the June boxes but I emailed CS about not receiving a 3 month discount as I thought that it was standard to get a discount at 3,6 and 9 months. The CS rep (Whitney) told me that giving those coupons each 3 months isn't standard practice sooo if any forum lurkers or other new BB subscribers were planning/ saving for those discounts take this into account. I was disappointed to get the news but now I think I'm just going to save up my points for a big purchase!


----------



## jbird1175 (Jun 5, 2012)

I am wondering if we will see some Benefit product in our boxes this month as we just had a BB/Benefit event here in Chicago last night. Unfortunately I was not able to attend. I can't attend tonight's event either with Kerastase. I'm not as sad about that b/c I'd rather have gone to the Benefit event. *sad face*


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ddave* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This isn't directly relating to the June boxes but I emailed CS about not receiving a 3 month discount as I thought that it was standard to get a discount at 3,6 and 9 months. The CS rep (Whitney) told me that giving those coupons each 3 months isn't standard practice sooo if any forum lurkers or other new BB subscribers were planning/ saving for those discounts take this into account. I was disappointed to get the news but now I think I'm just going to save up my points for a big purchase!


 wow what liars! here is mine from my three month back in april:





(note: also got the same thing for my first month as a welcome gift or whatever, have the email for that too)


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 5, 2012)

One can hope, especially if they just did an event with Benefit..also, they're hosting another event with Kerastese? We got that last month...so fingers crossed people!



> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am wondering if we will see some Benefit product in our boxes this month as we just had a BB/Benefit event here in Chicago last night. Unfortunately I was not able to attend. I can't attend tonight's event either with Kerastase. I'm not as sad about that b/c I'd rather have gone to the Benefit event. *sad face*


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 5, 2012)

So this means they have changed the transfer points option and the anniversary options without informing customers? Zadi, can you check this with your favorite CSR?


----------



## americanclassic (Jun 5, 2012)

is that a new feature? I subbed from september to december but never received any promotions or discounts



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol at their response they are so weird! I have gotten one every 3 months for all of my accounts (I have had 3)


----------



## calexxia (Jun 5, 2012)

I never got a three-month discount; but I'm not likely to buy from BB except when I have points stocked up anyway, so....


----------



## tameloy (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am wondering if we will see some Benefit product in our boxes this month as we just had a BB/Benefit event here in Chicago last night. Unfortunately I was not able to attend. I can't attend tonight's event either with Kerastase. I'm not as sad about that b/c I'd rather have gone to the Benefit event. *sad face*


 So maybe the feedback option mishap wasn't totally off...? So many people were able to leave feedback for Benefit products. Hmmm. I have been wondering the same thing with all the posts about Benefit. I know there's no way to know but it would be cool to get Benefit in our boxes. Here's hoping...but as always I'll try not to get my hopes up! It's fun playing the guessing game.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 5, 2012)

Email sent.

Each of my daughters and myself have accounts with Birchbox and each of my girls have received a three month anniversary code from Birchbox. It seems odd that all of a sudden someone from Birchbox is saying it's not standard or common when I know it was in the past.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 5, 2012)

MUT Detective/Liason! Thanks!! LOL...nice to have someone who knows someone in the know haha.



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Email sent.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> is that a new feature? I subbed from september to december but never received any promotions or discounts
> 
> ...


----------



## Linnake (Jun 5, 2012)

I got 3-6-9 month codes and so did both my co-workers that get boxes but we all signed up at the same time? Not sure if that matters.  I haven't hit my year yet, so we'll see if I get it or not!


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 5, 2012)

That seems weird that they would say "it's not standard practice when I received one last month for 3 month and one for starting out with another account. Since then I have cancelled my 2nd account and I'm thinking I will cancel after July if I can get a Glossybox this month.


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't know about you guys, but I'm getting a little fed up with all of these different and inconsistent answers that are coming from Birchbox.


----------



## ddave (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks for the responses  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The CSR didn't explicitly say that it wasn't standard practice but that's what I took from her response since she didn't confirm at all the claim about the 3,6, and 9 month codes. The code I received in my email wasn't a 3 month related code--my friend who has been subscribed two months received the same code in her email. 

Hello!

 
I've been subscribed to Birchbox for three months now, having received my first box in March, and I absolutely love my boxes/this service! I'm a member of the Birchbox makeuptalk.com forum and I learned that usually subscribers receive 20% off coupons after their 3rd, 6th, and 9th months with Birchbox. May was my 3rd month but I have not received any discount codes in my email ( I checked my spam folder for the email as well). Today I received a 20% off of a $50 purchase but I've been told that other members did not have a minimum purchase for their 3,6 and 9 month discounts. Any help would be appreciated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Thank You!
 
*Thanks for writing in and I apologize for the delayed response. I'm sorry for the confusion. Promotional codes vary each month, we cannot control what is said on makeuptalk.com and some information may be inaccurate. Please be in touch if you have any other questions or concerns! *   *xo, 
Whitney *


----------



## GinaM (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow what liars! here is mine from my three month back in april:
> 
> ...


 So if it is not "standard practice" are these emails only sent to people who haven't or don't regularly purchase from BB as an incentive to?


----------



## GinaM (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ddave* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the responses  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## Janamaste (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peebeenjay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm dying to try the Porefessional from Benefit, but from what I've seen they just recently did that in a box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It was incredible.

I recently cashed in my points to get the full-size.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 5, 2012)

I think the lesson here is, again, dont' say you heard it on makeuptalk. That is the FASTEST way to get a NO from a CSR, and I can see why they'd be annoyed by it.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 5, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ddave* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


*Thanks for writing in and I apologize for the delayed response. I'm sorry for the confusion. Promotional codes vary each month, we cannot control what is said on makeuptalk.com and some information may be inaccurate. Please be in touch if you have any other questions or concerns! *   *xo, 
Whitney *

Whitney is right that promotional codes DO vary each month HOWEVER anniversary codes are not part of the monthly promotional codes since the anniversary codes are tied to the person's account. These codes are tied to the account and are not active if you're not close to your anniversary dates.

Three months anniversary code:

*20% off your next full-size product order $25+*
*  Use code '**3months20*http://birchbox.us1.list-manage.com...9cd7388fed&amp;id=0f469b971f&amp;e=2a24513504http://birchbox.us1.list-manage.com...9cd7388fed&amp;id=0f469b971f&amp;e=2a24513504*' â€“ available for 1 week only**

Six months anniversary code:

*20% off your next full-size product order $25+*
*  Use code '**6months20**' â€“ available for 1 week only**

Nine months anniversary code:

*20% off your next full-size product order $25+*
*  Use code '**9months20**' â€“ available for 1 week only**

Upgrade account from monthly to yearly for extra points.

Thank you for being such a loyal Birchbox customer. To get the most out of your monthly deliveries, why not upgrade to an annual subscription? You'll score one free box per year and 110 Birchbox Points just for signing up. And if you *upgrade before May 31st*, weâ€™ll gift you *100 BONUS Birchbox Points**. To complete your upgrade, just enter code â€˜upgrade100annualâ€™ at checkout. Happy sampling!


----------



## Scawolita (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the lesson here is, again, dont' say you heard it on makeuptalk. That is the FASTEST way to get a NO from a CSR, and I can see why they'd be annoyed by it.


 ^THIS!!!!!!

Why in the world would you think that saying this would help you prove your case in the first place. Don't you watch Judge Judy? LOL it's hear say people and it only annoys who you're dealing with and gives them ammo to dismiss what you're saying.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 5, 2012)

So is it worth my time to save and purchase a yearly subscription? Or should I stay month to month?


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 5, 2012)

Paulina has replied to me. I absolutely â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥ her. Send me your email to forward it off to her (PM me or email me at [email protected]) and she'll look into it. As for the rest here's what she said.



> Thanks for being in touch regarding this! Do you have this specific MUT member's email address for Birchbox.com? I can check to see if she received the promotion code to her email and what the problem might be.
> 
> Also regarding Birchbox Points - with our recent site updates and the new launch of BB Man, rewards points are now account specific. We updated the FAQ this May to reflect the new policy. Please see: http://www.birchbox.com/about/faq under "Birchbox Points". The third question under that category addresses the subject. Tell the girls we're sorry for the sudden change!!
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So is it worth my time to save and purchase a yearly subscription? Or should I stay month to month?


 The yearly price is basically like getting one month free. If you pay for the entire year you get 100 BB points but if you stick it out a whole year you get a promo code to upgrade your account and you get 200 points (basically, essentially earning that free month you paid for).


----------



## lady41 (Jun 5, 2012)

I have been with BB a yr this month and I have never received one of these codes! btw I have also only made 2 orders with BB in that ya one was very small and the other was just last month to get the free GG BB.


----------



## ddave (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm not sure why you shouldn't say that you read something on makeuptalk. Only two of my friends have Birchbox subscriptions and neither of them have been subscribed for three months yet. I thought referencing makeuptalk would imply that I wasn't just referring to just one person but multiple people who have gotten this code. When I posted about the code other posters were nice enough to say that they received the codes and some posted screen shots so there's no saying that there's inaccurate information. If the coupons are sent according to how much the person has previously purchased or if the subscriber has a year long subscription or whatever then she should have just come out and said that those quarterly codes are only sent to certain people and that sending out those codes isn't a typical thing to do instead of just saying that promotional codes vary each month.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 5, 2012)

Okay...this is going to be my third month, so I'll wait the other nine months and upgrade next year..Still have my second account and I'll just go month to month on that one.. Thanks for all the info zadidoll!!!



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The yearly price is basically like getting one month free. If you pay for the entire year you get 100 BB points but if you stick it out a whole year you get a promo code to upgrade your account and you get 200 points (basically, essentially earning that free month you paid for).


----------



## ddave (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Paulina has replied to me. I absolutely â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥ her. Send me your email to forward it off to her (PM me or email me at [email protected]) and she'll look into it. As for the rest here's what she said.


 Wow! Thanks so much! That was really nice of you to inquire, I appreciate it!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 5, 2012)

Check your spam box. My last promo code (my anniversary code) went into my spam box so I missed out on the 100 extra BB points (as if I need anymore since I'm now nearing 15,000 1,500 points).


----------



## dryadsbubble (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Check your spam box. My last promo code (my anniversary code) went into my spam box so I missed out on the 100 extra BB points (as if I need anymore since I'm now nearing 15,000 points).


  15,000 points?! How did you manage that??


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dryadsbubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ddave* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure why you shouldn't say that you read something on makeuptalk. Only two of my friends have Birchbox subscriptions and neither of them have been subscribed for three months yet. I thought referencing makeuptalk would imply that I wasn't just referring to just one person but multiple people who have gotten this code. When I posted about the code other posters were nice enough to say that they received the codes and some posted screen shots so there's no saying that there's inaccurate information. If the coupons are sent according to how much the person has previously purchased or if the subscriber has a year long subscription or whatever then she should have just come out and said that those quarterly codes are only sent to certain people and that sending out those codes isn't a typical thing to do instead of just saying that promotional codes vary each month.


 It's just annoying as a CSR. And she is right, they have no control over what is said here. While obviously, we all have gotten our codes, if someone came to me and said the read on the internet that they should have received something my first response in my head would be lol who believes everything they read on the internet?


----------



## MandyWiltse (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oops. Typo. It should be 1,500 pts ($150). I'm actually at 1,310 pts. It's through referrals on my blog when I talk about Birchbox (I don't use my referral link here on MUT since it's against the ToS) as well as reviewing the products I get in my monthly boxes. I've been sitting on my points since December 2011.


Wow and I thought my 1270 points were a lot! I'm waiting until this next Birchbox to hit 1300 before I decide what I'm going to use them on, if anything. Can we use points to purchase additional subscriptions?


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's just annoying as a CSR. And she is right, they have no control over what is said here. While obviously, we all have gotten our codes, if someone came to me and said the read on the internet that they should have received something my first response in my head would be lol who believes everything they read on the internet?


 That's true. Granted many places tend to have misinformation or information that shouldn't be shared with the general public.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MandyWiltse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow and I thought my 1270 points were a lot! I'm waiting until this next Birchbox to hit 1300 before I decide what I'm going to use them on, if anything. Can we use points to purchase additional subscriptions?


 LOL In all, over the last 12 months I've earned probably close to 3,000 ($300) in Birchbox points. As you can see the points are what kept me going with them because the potential to earn hundreds of dollars in free products is there. So even if the samples are horrible a person can still earn 10 points per review. I encourage everyone to REVIEW, REVIEW, REVIEW their products because 100 pts = $10 and you can save and stack those points for bigger savings. The ONLY draw back to the points is that I want to use mine BUT there's nothing I want. I wish Birchbox had more foundation choices and more products like Ulta or Sephora to choose from but it's fine, I have time before my points expire.

Nope. Points are strictly redeemable only on products not subscriptions.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 5, 2012)

if the anniversary codes are predetermined by account factors, i'm a person who doesn't purchase often from BB (have only made one purchase so far, with my points and anniversary code) and i have a month to month account.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh my word...that's a lot of points!!!! I'd be excited if I can get up to 400 and not spend them lol..will try and wait, maybe splurge around Christmas..


----------



## sinatraskitten (Jun 5, 2012)

Share the wealth Zadidoll  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 5, 2012)

Sprinkle points like a fairy godmother? hahaha



> Originally Posted by *sinatraskitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Share the wealth Zadidoll  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 5, 2012)

I've started a new thread on the discussion of Anniversary codes.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126205/anniversary-codes/0_100


----------



## JessP (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks to marybbryant, CaliMel, and TallCoolTexan for your feedback regarding age demographics on your Birchbox profiles. I ended up changing my age to 25 from 28, so we'll see what happens. Thought it might be fun to try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LAtPoly (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So is it worth my time to save and purchase a yearly subscription? Or should I stay month to month?


 I just upgraded to an annual.  But...I'm not so sure it was wise now!  

I did it to get 110 points.  I figured if I'm paying $10 a month, I may as well get the points for it.  BUT...now I'm not sure if I'll get the 3/6/9/etc promos.  This would have been my 6th month and I was all ready to shop!  

And it looks like you can get an extra 100 points if you wait (see Zadi's post)...

So if I could do it again, I'd stay monthly until later.  But too late now.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 5, 2012)

You only get the extra 100 pts on your anniversary upgrade which essentially makes it like you got one month free to start with.


----------



## tigrlilyem (Jun 5, 2012)

When you go to the new products list the balm staniac is now showing up!


----------



## dryadsbubble (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tigrlilyem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When you go to the new products list the balm staniac is now showing up!


 I just saw this as well!!


----------



## dryadsbubble (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oops. Typo. It should be 1,500 pts ($150). I'm actually at 1,310 pts. It's through referrals on my blog when I talk about Birchbox (I don't use my referral link here on MUT since it's against the ToS) as well as reviewing the products I get in my monthly boxes. I've been sitting on my points since December 2011.


 1500 is still a lot of points as well!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kellyquackquack (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi! New here, after searching "June Birchbox 2012" on google I found this wonderful site.

So excited to find out whats in my June BB!


----------



## karenX (Jun 5, 2012)

More new items re-added into the list of new products:

kiehls activated sun protector

stainiac blowpro beach   also, were the alima pure lipbalms in there before?


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> More new items re-added into the list of new products:
> 
> ...


----------



## peebeenjay (Jun 5, 2012)

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/the-balm-stainiac
there's a link to the stainiac, above.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks! Another lip and cheek stain? they just sent one out, I got 2 and traded them both. Hmm well maybe this one will be better?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## randerso (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! Another lip and cheek stain? they just sent one out, I got 2 and traded them both. Hmm well maybe this one will be better?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I have stainiac in Homecoming Queen and Beauty Queen. As far as lip/cheek stains go, they are awesome! They are like benefit's benetint, posietint, and cha cha but cheaper and better ratings.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I would love to get Prom Queen and complete my collection.


----------



## Lychae (Jun 5, 2012)

How unusual that the NEW items have not been loaded onto the site yet. Has anyone gotten their shipping notice? Usually there are a FEW people on this forum who has gotten one.


----------



## JessicaMarie (Jun 5, 2012)

Am I the only one that's sort of happy there are no spoilers yet? I really want to keep my box a complete surprise this month, but I know I have no will power. However, this makes it a lot easier.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *randerso* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## lady41 (Jun 5, 2012)

yes lol, since ALL my bills are due this time of month it gives me something to look forward to besides bill time!


----------



## heather4602 (Jun 5, 2012)

> nothing yet.. ppl are pretty good about posting as soon as they get their emails.. making the rest of us jealous and start wondering about ours! I love this time of the month, its so fun!Â


 I love this time of the month too. I love/hate the suspense! I also did not get 3 month anniversary code. I emailed them and have not got a response. Seems like there once great customer service is fading!


----------



## berrycute95 (Jun 5, 2012)

There customer service is fading! I emailed them over a week ago about getting a restock on a makeup item, but no reply.


----------



## jkwynn (Jun 5, 2012)

I just cilcked on "May's box" and it says "no products matching the selection"...so maybe they're getting ready to post JUNE'S!


----------



## eparks53 (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *berrycute95* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There customer service is fading! I emailed them over a week ago about getting a restock on a makeup item, but no reply.


 I don't really have experience with them (2nd month) but I'm very disappointed in them.  I received a broken eyeliner in my box and have e-mailed them 4 times over 2 weeks and heard nothing.  The case was missing part of the screw on portion so it will not close and was leaking.  First month befine and now this.  I'm not impressed, wish I wasn't annual or it would be gone!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 5, 2012)

Odd it NEVER should be blank even if the new month comes up. Here's April 2012's shop: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/april2012-box


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only one that's sort of happy there are no spoilers yet? I really want to keep my box a complete surprise this month, but I know I have no will power. However, this makes it a lot easier.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Girl. Me too. I stalk this thread like a fiend, but I secretly hope no information will come up. Something might be wrong with both of us.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## missionista (Jun 5, 2012)

SO, I think I may have found some stuff...I was poking around the BB shop, and none of these were in the New category, they were all buried in Hair or Body or wherever...I don't recognize these brands/products from before.

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/bath-body/sunday-riley-juno-body-transformative-body-lipid-serum

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/bath-body/comodynes-self-tanning-intensive

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/bath-body/comodynes-self-tanning

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/hair/blow-faux-dry-shampoo

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/hair/blow-up-daily-volumizing-shampoo

[SIZE=12pt]http://www.birchbox.com/shop/hair/number4-lumiere-d-hiver-reconstructing-masque[/SIZE]


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 5, 2012)

I had a monthly sub and received the March box (opted for not getting TV) as my first box, then upgraded to an annual immediately. So, May was my third box, and I did receive a 20% code in my email inbox. Weird that they would be inconsistent in giving those away...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't remember these being in the shop, either! Good detective skills lol...maybe a preview of what we might receive? Ooo!!



> Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> SO, I think I may have found some stuff...I was poking around the BB shop, and none of these were in the New category, they were all buried in Hair or Body or wherever...I don't recognize these brands/products from before.
> 
> ...


----------



## miss6aby (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *berrycute95* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There customer service is fading! I emailed them over a week ago about getting a restock on a makeup item, but no reply.


 Same here. I emailed about when I would get the dr. jart replacements that they promised and its been 2 weeks. weird..


----------



## o0jeany0o (Jun 5, 2012)

Birchbox put this up on their Tumblr:

June Birchboxes: Can You Guess What Our Theme Is?




June Birchboxes will be zipping out of our warehouse very very soon. No product spoilers here, but we are giving you a hint as to this monthâ€™s theme. Can you guess what it is?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 5, 2012)

Summer weekend getaway!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 6, 2012)

Was Miracle Skin Transformerâ„¢ Treat &amp; Conceal Eye &amp; Face on Birchbox last month? I know another Miracle Skin Transformerâ„¢ product was but I don't remember if the Treat &amp; Conceal was or not.


----------



## astokes (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Was Miracle Skin Transformerâ„¢ Treat &amp; Conceal Eye &amp; Face on Birchbox last month? I know another Miracle Skin Transformerâ„¢ product was but I don't remember if the Treat &amp; Conceal was or not.


I got Treat &amp; Conceal a couple months ago.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Was Miracle Skin Transformerâ„¢ Treat &amp; Conceal Eye &amp; Face on Birchbox last month? I know another Miracle Skin Transformerâ„¢ product was but I don't remember if the Treat &amp; Conceal was or not.


 The one I received last month in my box was Miracle Skin Transformerâ„¢ Body SPF 20 in 'Glow'.


----------



## jkwynn (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got Treat &amp; Conceal a couple months ago.


 Me too. January 2012 box.


----------



## Lychae (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *o0jeany0o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox put this up on their Tumblr:
> 
> ...


 
They've been talking A LOT about beach getaways and the "must haves" for it.

I am assuming beach/lake/tanning season?

I am sure we will all or most of us will get a sunscreen. I have "fair" listed in my profile but yet to get supergoop! or colorscience sunscreen in mine so far.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 6, 2012)

Please no self-tanner. Please no self-tanner. LOL


----------



## dreile (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi,

This is going to be my first box and it has not shipped but it says *BBW-Monthly*.  Does anyone know if this mean I am getting the Welcome box or the June box?  If it is the Welcome box what can I expect?

Thanks in advance!

Donna


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 6, 2012)

It means you have a *B*irch*b*ox *W*oman (BBW) Monthly subscription. The Birchbox Man is BBM.


----------



## peebeenjay (Jun 6, 2012)

it should just be the monthly box. my first box was last month and it was one of the gossip girl combinations. the "bbw" stands for birchbox woman because they have the birchbox man too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 

whoops, zadidoll got to it a few seconds before me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Jun 6, 2012)

Sunblock please, no self tanner! I have a season pass to the water-park since the kids are on vacation and my husband works from home.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 6, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## missionista (Jun 6, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## calexxia (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nope. Points are strictly redeemable only on products not subscriptions.


 Is that another new change? I was able (a couple months ago) to purchase a gift subscription just using points.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 6, 2012)

Possibly. But once you checkout normally in the payment section it has the check box to use the points, if you have the subscription box in the cart you won't be able to use your BB points. I planned on using my own points to pay for all if not part of the annual subscription last month.


----------



## karenX (Jun 6, 2012)

I've received the last product you posted in a box before(last year).

Also, received the face version of the 1st product you posted. Not sure if that's a new product or not, though.

And I echo some of the above sentiments: PLEASE NO SELF-TANNER!



> Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> SO, I think I may have found some stuff...I was poking around the BB shop, and none of these were in the New category, they were all buried in Hair or Body or wherever...I don't recognize these brands/products from before.
> 
> ...


----------



## onematchfire (Jun 6, 2012)

I have used points on gift subscriptions, but I think maybe I had something else in my cart at the same time.


----------



## pinktergal (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Please no self-tanner. Please no self-tanner. LOL


 
*Amen. *


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 6, 2012)

They said on twitter that they would be posting the sneak peek June video soon!


----------



## GinaM (Jun 6, 2012)

Am I the only one who would LOVE self tanner?!!!  I used the Miracle Skin Transformer that I got last month on my legs and it was awesome the only problem is that the color rubs off on everything!  It says you can use it on your body but why make a product to use on the body that the color rubs off on clothes, upholstery and sheets?  I would buy that stuff in bulk if the color stayed.


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only one who would LOVE self tanner?!!!  I used the Miracle Skin Transformer that I got last month on my legs and it was awesome the only problem is that the color rubs off on everything!  It says you can use it on your body but why make a product to use on the body that the color rubs off on clothes, upholstery and sheets?  I would buy that stuff in bulk if the color stayed.


 Yes, I myself fell in love with the Miracle Skin Transformer of course I would use it with short skirts and dresses after I showered and ready to leave somewhere. 

I will be buying a full size of this one soon.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> nothing yet.. ppl are pretty good about posting as soon as they get their emails.. making the rest of us jealous and start wondering about ours! I love this time of the month, its so fun!
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sunblock please, no self tanner! I have a season pass to the water-park since the kids are on vacation and my husband works from home.


 lol I would actually rather have self tanner than sun block


----------



## Steffi (Jun 6, 2012)

I echo the "no self tanner" comments.  I'm super fair skinned with a ton of freckles.  I do NOT tan.  I will, however, turn a lovely shade of red in about five to ten minutes in the sun without a high enough grade sunblock.


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 6, 2012)

This months theme is jetset and they are sampling over 40 products! I just watched the June video!


----------



## dryadsbubble (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This months theme is jetset and they are sampling over 40 products! I just watched the June video!


 Sneak peek video here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vr70zEifoeE&amp;list=UUOGnPKiyrSrHrPp31pZ16XA&amp;index=0&amp;feature=plcp

Also, what did you ladies think about 

the fact they're sampling a men's cologne. I'm a single lady and neither my dad/brother wears cologne... I bought Birchbox for samples for ME, not for a man!


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 6, 2012)

> Sneak peek video here:


I agree!


----------



## amberlamps (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This months theme is jetset and they are sampling over 40 products! I just watched the June video!


 I just watched it too. I had a lengthy post ready to go, but since I watched that my opinion has changed. I don't think there's one thing I'm not interested in.. other than the

men's cologne


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree!


 Hmmm, I'm trying to search it on my phone since I'm blocked from Youtube on my work PC.

What't the name of the video? FOUND it!


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 6, 2012)

> I just watched it too. I had a lengthy post ready to go, but since I watched that my opinion has changed. I don't think there's one thing I'm not interested in.. other than the
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I wish they'd update the shop already! I really want to know what I'm getting.


----------



## karenX (Jun 6, 2012)

OOOH! I love Rosewater! I hope I get that!

Wouldn't mind getting the Stainiac. I do like stains.

Wouldn't mind getting the Juliette Has A Gun perfume. 

I hope I do not get those self tanner towels. lol

And if I get a men's cologne in my box, I will be angry. 
over 40 products does explain why it's taking them so long to update, I guess.


----------



## ddave (Jun 6, 2012)

I totally agree with those who wouldn't like a men's cologne in their box...I just really don't even know why they thought that it would be appropriate for a woman's Birchbox! Also, it's so easy to get cologne samples that even if a man wanted to get a sample he could just stop by a department store. The other items look great though!

Hopefully since I said that my skin tone is medium I won't get the self tanner. And hopefully since I said that I'm a FEMALE I won't get the men's cologne lol


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks like an ok month.. not interested in the men cologne but I would try the other stuff


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just watched it too. I had a lengthy post ready to go, but since I watched that my opinion has changed. I don't think there's one thing I'm not interested in.. other than the
> 
> ...


----------



## dryadsbubble (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Agreed! Why would they do that?
> 
> otherwise I'm really excited, especially since it's such a broad theme and they are sampling so many products. who knows what we'll get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I wouldn't mind so much if I had a guy in my life who would use it. But I'm a single gal, enjoying the single life, and literally have no one to give a men's cologne sample to. 

I think the principle bothers me more than anything.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dryadsbubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Sneak peek video here:
> ...


----------



## Lychae (Jun 6, 2012)

Even though I have a man in my life I would NOT want mens colonge in my box! He gets plenty of things and it's MY BOX. (Yes, I am greedy!)

I am extremely pale..like, 01 in covergirl, and then the first color in MAC with a pink undertone. I would love to try the self tanner but as long as they give us ENOUGH to do our whole body. Like, backs, legs, chest, arms..every part!

I am just hoping for this time around I can get a makeup sample or two.


----------



## Pellen (Jun 6, 2012)

I really hope that the boxes that contain the men's cologne they treat it like a lifestyle extra. If I wanted men's products I would subscribe to BBM.... Maybe my husband will like it, but he doesn't wear much cologne, he is a diesel mechanic, his cologne is eau de diesel and oil. When he does wear any its Tim McGraw or Tim McGraw Silver, but that is only on special occasions. Other than that the box peaks look really good. What do ya'll think about the:

Zipper Baggies


----------



## Lychae (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pellen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really hope that the boxes that contain the men's cologne they treat it like a lifestyle extra. If I wanted men's products I would subscribe to BBM.... Maybe my husband will like it, but he doesn't wear much cologne, he is a diesel mechanic, his cologne is eau de diesel and oil. When he does wear any its Tim McGraw or Tim McGraw Silver, but that is only on special occasions. Other than that the box peaks look really good. What do ya'll think about the:
> 
> ...


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 6, 2012)

Did anyone else think from the video (and past BBM posts) that we might be getting

socks as a "lifestyle extra"?
I'm not sure how I feel about that. :/


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dryadsbubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind so much if I had a guy in my life who would use it. But I'm a single gal, enjoying the single life, and literally have no one to give a men's cologne sample to.
> ...


 That is true..they should have an option in the profile like Taxes "Married, Single, Taken" haha

My guy has BBM already to and I can't give my dad a tiny sample he would be like um okay...lol I made a sample basket for Mother's day last month..but that is not my thoughts for Fathers Day this month.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 6, 2012)

I definitely don't want men's cologne in my box! I mean, sometimes I like to wear my husband's shirts because they're comfy and they smell like him




... but he wears a particular cologne. Please Please please don't let me get that in my box!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 6, 2012)

They were saying that is was fairly unisex... I had a female friend in college who used to wear a men's cologne because she liked the spicier fragrances, and most women's fragrances (at the time) were floral it seemed. Even with the spicy fragrances that were out, she preferred this men's cologne. I'm hoping it will be more unisex along the lines of the good old CKone from the 90's.

The product website says about the fragrance that it is:

"fresh and woody scent infused with a little swagger and a lot of soul."


----------



## peebeenjay (Jun 6, 2012)

i would be excited to try a few of those things, mainly :

facial mist
zip and seal bags
stila bronze
 
only in a perfect bag would i get the 3 items i was coveting most in that video.

NO SELF TANNER!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Jun 6, 2012)

um... why the heck would they do that? so weird.


----------



## amberlamps (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else think from the video (and past BBM posts) that we might be getting
> 
> ...


I'd like that.


----------



## zorabell (Jun 6, 2012)

I am actually excited about this months theme. I am moving to Germany soon so I have started going through my samples and makeup to find the best ones to take in my carry on until all of my stuff is shipped from the states. Also the men's cologne woud be horrible to for me, my husband wouldn't use it and it would probably end up in the trash.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 6, 2012)

About the

tili bags...
Don't they have to be clear to meet regulation? Are they clear on the other side?


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 6, 2012)

I REALLY hope I don't get the Comodynes Self-Tanning Towelettes since I have a few of those from other beauty box companies and I DON'T use self-tanner. It's the one thing I harp about over and over when I get that type of junk. On top of it the value of one towelette is 99 cents. It's junk to me.


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'd like that.


 Me too!


----------



## Lychae (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> About the
> 
> ...


 No, I've been through TSA over 5 times within the past year. They do NOT have to be clear..just 3oz bottles of liquid or powder sealed.


----------



## heather4602 (Jun 6, 2012)

> Am I the only one who would LOVE self tanner?!!!Â  I used the Miracle Skin Transformer that I got last month on my legs and it was awesome the only problem is that the color rubs off on everything!Â  It says you can use it on your body but why make a product to use on the body that the color rubs off on clothes, upholstery and sheets?Â  I would buy that stuff in bulk if the color stayed.


 I love love love self tanner!


----------



## TXSlainte (Jun 6, 2012)

Just watched the video. Not thrilling, not horrible. Well, except for the John Varvatos sample, which has me perplexed.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> About the
> 
> ...


 Yes.

http://www.tsa.gov/311/index.shtm *3-1-1 for carry-ons* = 3.4 ounce (100ml) bottle or less (by volume) ; 1 quart-sized, *clear*, plastic, zip-top bag; 1 bag per passenger placed in screening bin. One-quart bag per person limits the total liquid volume each traveler can bring. 3.4 ounce (100ml) container size is a security measure.


----------



## natalievi (Jun 6, 2012)

Maybe if you change your skin tone to Tan they won't send you any self-tanning lotion!


----------



## GiggleBlush (Jun 6, 2012)

I agree! I love getting socks, haha. My friends and I used to always tack silly socks on to gifts.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 6, 2012)

i will seriously email and complain if i get men's cologne &gt;_&gt; my boyfriend and dad hate stuff like that so it is literally useless


----------



## dryadsbubble (Jun 6, 2012)

Just received my shipping notification email!! Wow! 

(My May box was my first box and in one of the last waves of boxes to go out, so I'm surprised to get the notice so early!)


----------



## calexxia (Jun 6, 2012)

Eh, I'm not too fussed about if I get that men's cologne, since it's fairly unisex. Self-tanner/bronzer, otoh, will drive me bats.


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 6, 2012)

Just got a shipping notice.

Here's to hoping for no men's cologne or self tanning wipes!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 6, 2012)

Over 40 items in the boxes this month including:


Tili bags (as a lifestyle extra) - $9.49 for 12 bags. Approximate value per bag: $0.79
Melvita Rose Floral Water - sample size
Masque*ology Brightening Mask &amp; Pore Minimizing Mask - sample size
theBalm Stainiac in Beauty Queen - sample size
Stila One Step Bronze - sample size
Comodynes Self-Tanning Towelettes - $17.99 for 8 packs. Approximate value per pack: $2.25
Juliette Has a Gun Not A Perfume - vial size (approximately 0.05 oz). Approximate US retail: $86 50 ml / 1.7 fl oz. Approximate sample value: $2.54
John Varvatos John Varvatos Star USA - vial size (this 0.05 oz sample was also in the June Birchbox Men). $55 50 ml / 1.7 fl oz. Approximate sample value: $1.63


----------



## dryadsbubble (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dryadsbubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just received my shipping notification email!! Wow!
> 
> (My May box was my first box and in one of the last waves of boxes to go out, so I'm surprised to get the notice so early!)


 For those of you who are curious, the weight was 0.4350

Also, the tracking info. tells me that it actually shipped out yesterday and they estimate delivery on Monday June 11. But I'm in MA and as of this morning, the box was in CT, so my guess would be it'll be here by Friday.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 6, 2012)

i just watched the video. ugh i better not getting anything dealing with tanning or bronzer...i'm black &amp; I emphasized this in my profile. i don't need to tan (LOL). well i'm half native american &amp; I'm a NC40 at MAC but still. 

i have a tanning wipe thingie from beauty box 5 that i have yet to use. also, a lady at MAC kept trying to convince me to buy the hey sailor bronzer. bronzer just isn't my thing.  

I'm looking forward to the lifestyle extra that they posted and i hope that i don't get perfume nor men's cologne either, since any perfume or cologne that they give me automatically go in the garbage &amp; get a really nasty review in my birchbox feedback. the last time i sent out a perfume via trade the usps questioned me to the third degree and made me mail it in a special envelope. i won't be trading perfume again.


----------



## annacristina (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah the men's cologne is a total bummer! Nothing I'm terribly excited for yet... can't wait to check out what else is gonna be in June's box.


----------



## amberlamps (Jun 6, 2012)

I got my shipping number too!  No info on it yet though. This is really early for me.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 6, 2012)

I got my shipping notice, too. However, after seeing some of the things included, this is the least excited I've ever been for a BB. Sad.


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my shipping notice, too. However, after seeing some of the things included, this is the least excited I've ever been for a BB. Sad.


 Same here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MsChrissyG (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh No!  The Birchbox website is temporarily down for maintenance.  I am still checking products to see if they have the feedback.  Just hoping......


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 6, 2012)

I got one of two shipping notices! My weight is .5640 What're the weights others are getting?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 6, 2012)

I wouldn't mind the rose water...I'd normally be pumped for Staniac, but I already have the full size of it! I hate hate hate self tanner and bronzer and wish there was a way to opt out of things like that. They should just send me some leopard socks, lol.


----------



## heather4602 (Jun 6, 2012)

One of my boxes has shipped! So excited! Weighs .437


----------



## Steffi (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I REALLY hope I don't get the Comodynes Self-Tanning Towelettes since I have a few of those from other beauty box companies and I DON'T use self-tanner. It's the one thing I harp about over and over when I get that type of junk. On top of it the value of one towelette is 99 cents. It's junk to me.


 Same here.  I really, really, REALLY don't want self tanners.


----------



## Steffi (Jun 6, 2012)

Meh.  From the looks of the video, this box will be rather lackluster(to me anyway). I'm not really interested in anything they showed.

Hopefully they have some awesome items they DIDN'T show.


----------



## amberlamps (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't mind self-tanners. I'm trying to become less glow-in-the-dark anyway (not trying too hard as I can easily tan, it's too hot to sit out in the sun though). I used the Tan Towel that came in Sephora's Sun Safety Kit and liked it, although it didn't last as long as I wanted and didn't really do anything for my chest, which seems to be the palest part of me.


----------



## arendish (Jun 6, 2012)

I haven't gotten a shipping notice for two months now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Last month the shipping info turned up on my BB account page the day I got it. I also have always gotten it on exactly the 10th of the month. I love tracking shipping, though, so it's so disappointing. I've checked my spam filter and everything.

Also, BB is down for maintenance. June box items coming up?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm all for self tanners!! Lol...For some reason, I just can't get my legs to do anything other than look fluorescent! I don't use tanning beds, as skin cancer is a major marker in my family history..so bronzers and fake tanners are the way to go for me! I'd love to get some in either of my boxes.


----------



## dryadsbubble (Jun 6, 2012)

Just wondering, but is this product new?

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/nails/lafresh-nail-polish-remover-wipes
The description mentions how it's "travel-friendly"?


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 6, 2012)

Nope. The LA Fresh nail wipes are not new.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 6, 2012)

I think I've seen that in the shop already, but if the theme is Jet Setting...who knows. Maybe this month we will get a few deluxe samples, which are more travel friendly and items that do double duty like the  

Stainiac!


> Originally Posted by *dryadsbubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just wondering, but is this product new?
> 
> ...


----------



## peebeenjay (Jun 6, 2012)

one of my boxes has shipped!

projected date is june 11th with a weight of 0.4320

i hope i get my 2nd box confirmation soon and that they are radically different with the 40 products being sampled!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 6, 2012)

My husband got the

John Varvatos Star U.S.A.

in his box so I wonder if I couldn't get it since its essentially on the same account and you don't get repeats.

I would LOVE the Juliette Has A Gun Perfume. I love perfume samples and I love the name!! I wouldn't mind about 90% of the items they posted in the video but that one I REALLY want!!


----------



## Steffi (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm curious as to how big that sample will really be.  It looked TINY in the video.



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I've seen that in the shop already, but if the theme is Jet Setting...who knows. Maybe this month we will get a few deluxe samples, which are more travel friendly and items that do double duty like the
> 
> ...


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm curious as to how big that sample will really be.  It looked TINY in the video.


It did look small, but it's definitely the kind of product you don't need a lot of for each use.


----------



## Jenna1006 (Jun 6, 2012)

I just received my shipping notice for one of my BB which is a lot earlier than I usually get it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm curious as to how big that sample will really be.  It looked TINY in the video.





> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It did look small, but it's definitely the kind of product you don't need a lot of for each use.


 I agree, something like that, a little would go a long way. Plus, you could layer for more pigment...excited for that one!


----------



## omgitsliz (Jun 6, 2012)

anyone notice that the tool tip for the link "May's Box" says "june's box? lol


----------



## karenX (Jun 6, 2012)

Did some searches on the site for some of the video products. They haven't been added yet.

I'm also now getting a "down for maintenance" message.


----------



## karenX (Jun 6, 2012)

Btw, for those of you upset about the socks - I'm 100% sure that no one is actually getting socks. I think she was just saying it's nice to have a good pair for travelling. lol


----------



## pinktergal (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is true..they should have an option in the profile like Taxes "Married, Single, Taken" haha
> 
> My guy has BBM already to and I can't give my dad a tiny sample he would be like um okay...lol I made a sample basket for Mother's day last month..but that is not my thoughts for Fathers Day this month.


 *I'm married, but I still wouldn't want a man's product in MY BB, even if my husband wore cologne. Which he doesn't.  If I got that in my June BB, I guess I'd give it to my close by son in law.  *

*I think BB will get a lot of flack over this, and they should!*


----------



## Missyrocks (Jun 6, 2012)

Curious.  Tried feedback, but didn't come up with anything.  But there are some nice products in the shop...

I'd be thrilled if Dr. Gross wipes, Korres body butter, Kerastase, Shu Uemura were in boxes.  Otherwise, I don't want sunscreen or stuff for beach since I don't go to the beach in 100 degree Florida! lol. 
Do you think those are in boxes or just in the shop?


----------



## JessP (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm actually super-excited for these two products and I hope I'm lucky enough to get both!

- Melvita Rosewater spray

- Cute socks - think of them as a fun accessory!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brandyboop (Jun 6, 2012)

I just got my shipping confirmation.  I don't have a weight, though.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Btw, for those of you upset about the socks - I'm 100% sure that no one is actually getting socks. I think she was just saying it's nice to have a good pair for travelling. lol


 Maybe you're right. I still think it could be a possibility; I'm just not sure how I feel about it. I like socks, but I haven't decided whether I'd be happy about them in my box. Honestly, I'm always happy with my box, even when I got neon nail polish (and I'm anti-neon), so I'd probably love them, but it's not the most exciting idea to me.

ETA: I'm in agreement with many of you about self-tanner. I'd rather receive socks than self-tanner in any form. The leopard print was cute. Make them fuzzy socks or slipper socks with a grippy bottom, and I'm thrilled.


----------



## karenX (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Maybe you're right. I still think it could be a possibility; I'm just not sure how I feel about it. I like socks, but I haven't decided whether I'd be happy about them in my box. Honestly, I'm always happy with my box, even when I got neon nail polish (and I'm anti-neon), so I'd probably love them, but it's not the most exciting idea to me.


 Yeah, I honestly wouldn't mind. I don't think they're an item, though. She placed them behind her, rather than on the table - and didn't name a brand.

Hell, I'd rather have socks than men's cologne!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 6, 2012)

Those items are just in the shop...I think most of those have gone out in previous boxes...like last month with the last two products.



> Originally Posted by *Missyrocks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Curious.  Tried feedback, but didn't come up with anything.  But there are some nice products in the shop...
> 
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 6, 2012)

Yep, the socks got tossed behind lol..but they specified the baggies. I'd rather have the socks or cologne than baggies..I have enough tupperware/plasticware and don't need more lol.



> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I honestly wouldn't mind. I don't think they're an item, though. She placed them behind her, rather than on the table - and didn't name a brand.
> 
> Hell, I'd rather have socks than men's cologne!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## angiepang1e (Jun 6, 2012)

I saw a post on facebook from BB about Lindsay Lohan playing Liz Taylor and I was curious to see the picture.  When I clicked on the link, there was a *spoiler alert*!, sneak peek.

http://blog.birchbox.com/?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=statusupdate&amp;utm_campaign=June_060612_LiLo&gt;

Or.. it's in the blog of BB!

Just thought I'd share ;]


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't think the socks are an item, since she didn't mention a brand or anything about them, but I wish they were - I love crazy socks. lol. Why the heck do they think I want plastic baggies...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 6, 2012)

Agreed!



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think the socks are an item, since she didn't mention a brand or anything about them, but I wish they were - I love crazy socks. lol. Why the heck do they think I want plastic baggies...


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *angiepang1e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw a post on facebook from BB about Lindsay Lohan playing Liz Taylor and I was curious to see the picture.  When I clicked on the link, there was a *spoiler alert*!, sneak peek.
> 
> ...


 It's also in the video. The video shows the sample size being sent out. What's posted in the blog is the full size (0.3 oz). No idea what the sample size is.


----------



## karenX (Jun 6, 2012)

As far as extras go, I'm not sure I'm capable of being disappointed anymore.

After receiving those stupid lash cards last year, I don't think my expectations could get any lower!

Square of cardboard! Awesome!


----------



## peebeenjay (Jun 6, 2012)

i think they look more like a sturdier vinyl type bag from the video. if they're plastic like ziploc then i don't want them but if they are travel size vinyl re-usable bags for travel then i am all for it. i try not to waste plastic bags for "green" reasons and anything that can be easily re-used i am into!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Steffi (Jun 6, 2012)

..or those stupid coasters they sent out.  I didn't get the lash cards, but I got those bleeping coasters.



> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As far as extras go, I'm not sure I'm capable of being disappointed anymore.
> 
> ...


----------



## CourtneyB (Jun 6, 2012)

The extras never bother me because...they're extras. They're never really beauty items, so I don't expect them to be. I'd love to get some crazy socks, just because I always need new socks. Baggies aren't the most glam item, but I can always use more.


----------



## karenX (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ..or those stupid coasters they sent out.  I didn't get the lash cards, but I got those bleeping coasters.


 LOL! I was pretty mad about those, too. They beat the lash card, though. 

The ugly coasters are currently out on our screened patio, keeping beer rings from forming on our nice cedar table.


----------



## ddave (Jun 6, 2012)

I got an email saying my box has shipped! The package weighs .4800 lbs


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 6, 2012)

LOL. I've liked most of the extras - I don't mind the food ones, even if they aren't exciting. I didn't mind the lash card because I ended up using it a lot. I liked the magnet, the note cards, I wasn't excited about the coasters but I found them useful for my bedroom. I even enjoyed the laundry detergent. I'm truly easy to please when it comes to that stuff.

But I don't even BUY plastic baggies, as I find them wasteful and unnecessary. Sigh.

BUT, if they are more like vinyl as someone suggested, then I will make use of them to keep my sample packets contained.


----------



## mishtastic (Jun 6, 2012)

Ugh... please no men's samples for me. However, I would love to get socks, even though I don't think those are being given away this month. I just want my box already!



> Originally Posted by *dryadsbubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Sneak peek video here:
> ...


----------



## sillylilly05 (Jun 6, 2012)

This has nothing to do with anything..but I order the 3 shady lady palettes when they had the 3 for 39.95..and they accidently sent me 6! So i contacted them and they are gonna have me send them back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i thought i would do the right thing but was hoping i could keep them lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## karenX (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL. I've liked most of the extras - I don't mind the food ones, even if they aren't exciting. I didn't mind the lash card because I ended up using it a lot. I liked the magnet, the note cards, I wasn't excited about the coasters but I found them useful for my bedroom. I even enjoyed the laundry detergent. I'm truly easy to please when it comes to that stuff.
> 
> But I don't even BUY plastic baggies, as I find them wasteful and unnecessary. Sigh.


 I *love* the food extras, and would have loved the laundry detergent. I think those are great extras. I also love the Twistbands.

Paper products can suck it, though. For serious.


----------



## StillPooh (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only one who would LOVE self tanner?!!!  I used the Miracle Skin Transformer that I got last month on my legs and *it was awesome the only problem is that the color rubs off on everything*!  It says you can use it on your body but why make a product to use on the body that the color rubs off on clothes, upholstery and sheets?  I would buy that stuff in bulk if the color stayed.


 That's kind of like saying the Titanic inaugural was an awesome cruise, except for that pesky iceberg! 




Self tanner that comes off all over everything is a pretty epic fail in my book.


----------



## amberlamps (Jun 6, 2012)

I hope they give out those twistband headbands again, and give me one.


----------



## Ineri218 (Jun 6, 2012)

I hope so. I am dark skin. I really don't need a tan LOL.


----------



## GinaM (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's kind of like saying the Titanic inaugural was an awesome cruise, except for that pesky iceberg!
> 
> ...


 That's the thing, it's not a self-tanner.  It's essentially a tinted body moisturizer.  It's basically like putting foundation all over your body.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jun 6, 2012)

I really hope I do not get a men's sample fragrance. I am not a huge fan of when they send me women's fragrance samples b/c I am so fussy about what I wear! I would LOVE to get the Staniac though and would not mind some self tanner...


----------



## mishtastic (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm a tan Asian and I got a spray on tan once (because it was free). My roommate said I looked like an oompa loompa. Never again.



> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope so. I am dark skin. I really don't need a tan LOL.


----------



## kloudes (Jun 6, 2012)

Hmm, I think that including a cologne in the women's box is not really fair.  We only get a few items, if I wanted men's items I'd subscribe to the men's box.  My guess is that this is not going to go over well, I'm surprised they decided to do it.


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 6, 2012)

UGH and the Spoiler links are not up yet! I am dying to see the different variation of the boxes!


----------



## onthecontrary (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sillylilly05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This has nothing to do with anything..but I order the 3 shady lady palettes when they had the 3 for 39.95..and they accidently sent me 6! So i contacted them and they are gonna have me send them back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i thought i would do the right thing but was hoping i could keep them lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You shouldn't have to send them back, there is some law about shipping errors (I saw it on this forum a few weeks ago, maybe somebody remembers what it is?) that the consumer has no responsibility to correct shipping errors made by a company.


----------



## karenX (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onthecontrary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You shouldn't have to send them back, there is some law about shipping errors (I saw it on this forum a few weeks ago, maybe somebody remembers what it is?) that the consumer has no responsibility to correct shipping errors made by a company.


 I concur. With health/beauty items, they can't resell them anyway. They'll either get thrown out or given to an employee.


----------



## ddave (Jun 6, 2012)

I just watched the June spoilers video and even though I'm tan to begin with I wouldn't mind getting those self tanner towelettes since apparently they adjust to your skin tone..sounds cool..useless for me but cool anyways lol


----------



## Lychae (Jun 6, 2012)

Honestly, the only thing that I am worried about is NOT being able to review the lifestyle extras like what happened last month with the freaking note cards.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onthecontrary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sillylilly05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 6, 2012)

> Hmm, I think that including a cologne in the women's box is not really fair. Â We only get a few items, if I wanted men's items I'd subscribe to the men's box. Â My guess is that this is not going to go over well, I'm surprised they decided to do it.





> Hmm, I think that including a cologne in the women's box is not really fair. Â We only get a few items, if I wanted men's items I'd subscribe to the men's box. Â My guess is that this is not going to go over well, I'm surprised they decided to do it.


 My feelling is that Birchbox received more of the cologne samppes than they would need for the men's boxes.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kloudes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm, I think that including a cologne in the women's box is not really fair.  We only get a few items, if I wanted men's items I'd subscribe to the men's box.  My guess is that this is not going to go over well, I'm surprised they decided to do it.


I thought they did say the men's cologne was an "extra" though... so those who hate perfume samples may possibly get two? Maybe I'm wrong (I'm too lazy to go back and listen again).


----------



## snllama (Jun 6, 2012)

> Honestly, the only thing that I am worried about is NOT being able to review the lifestyle extras like what happened last month with the freaking note cards.


 That really irked me. Especially since we were able to buy them. And I really liked the cards. It would have been nice to have a place to say it.


----------



## kellyquackquack (Jun 6, 2012)

Ugh, worried I won't be enjoying my box too much this month!

I already have Benetint and Posietint, so I wouldn't really need the lip/cheek stain.

The lifestyle extra is okay, maybe I'll give the bag to my mom.

And I don't know how my casper white skin would deal with self tanners, yikes!

Not even going to mention the mens cologne...

I guess we'll just have to see if BB delivers, 40 products so there's a good chance it won't be most of that stuff!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 6, 2012)

does anyone know if the stila one step bronze in the video is the same thing as this

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/stila-one-step-prime-color-in-pop-of-pink
because i had that show up in my "feedback" last week before they got rid of the feedback glitch.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kellyquackquack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh, worried I won't be enjoying my box too much this month!
> 
> ...


 That has happened to me more than once, where I dont get any of the items they featured in that month's video. So dont lose hope  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> does anyone know if the stila one step bronze in the video is the same thing as this
> 
> ...


 not the same thing


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Lychae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Honestly, the only thing that I am worried about is NOT being able to review the lifestyle extras like what happened last month with the freaking note cards.
> ...


----------



## Stdanzy (Jun 6, 2012)

> does anyone know if the stila one step bronze in the video is the same thing as this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



because i had that show up in my "feedback" last week before they got rid of the feedback glitch. They are not the same, the one step bronze is three different bronzers suspended in clear base. I have it and like it alot.


----------



## Squidling (Jun 6, 2012)

I love the miracle skin transformer! I mix a dab in with my regular foundation and it really makes your skin look dewy and fabulous. I'm hoping they offer a descent tinted moisturizer w/ SPF or maybe some water-proof make-up, something fun at least. I have an unshakable bad feeling about this box, though.


----------



## dragonfly57 (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Maybe you're right. I still think it could be a possibility; I'm just not sure how I feel about it. I like socks, but I haven't decided whether I'd be happy about them in my box. Honestly, I'm always happy with my box, even when I got neon nail polish (and I'm anti-neon), so I'd probably love them, but it's not the most exciting idea to me.
> ...


I would be really happy if I got the self tanner, I've been with Birchbox for 2 months I got the welcome box and then Box 11 (I was pretty upset), so this will be kind of a deciding month for me.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dragonfly57* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I would be really happy if I got the self tanner, I've been with Birchbox for 2 months I got the welcome box and then Box 11 (I was pretty upset), so this will be kind of a deciding month for me.


  I'm in the same boat as you! Expired Befine moisturizer in the welcome box (I got 100 points for that mistake so that wasn't too bad), then an empty Dr. Jart tube in the GG box (not to mention the hairtie that is basically a pink piece of elastic tied in a knot). I saw the spoiler thread for the July box but I don't know... I'm just getting more and more disappointed and am almost at the point of cashing in my points and being done with it. I agree though, this will be the deciding month for me.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 6, 2012)

I think that is supposed to be more of an illuminator..like the benefit high beam



> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> does anyone know if the stila one step bronze in the video is the same thing as this
> 
> ...


----------



## Lychae (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol I ended up with 4 of those things and I dnt know what to do with them. Maybe save them for the holidays? use them as bday cards?


 oh god, I was so pissed. My fiance was like, why did they even send them? Why are you paying for a piece of thin note card with nothing inside of it? I pay 10 a month for you to get this and they send that?

(I am a stay at home mom so it's something special just for me that he buys me!)


----------



## Lychae (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you! Expired Befine moisturizer in the welcome box (I got 100 points for that mistake so that wasn't too bad), then an empty Dr. Jart tube in the GG box (not to mention the hairtie that is basically a pink piece of elastic tied in a knot). I saw the spoiler thread for the July box but I don't know... I'm just getting more and more disappointed and am almost at the point of cashing in my points and being done with it. I agree though, this will be the deciding month for me.


 I was shipped two tubes of dr. jart to replace one tube. The hair band? Useless. I have super thick long hair past the middle of my back..even with a ponytail and the headband wouldn't even control my hair. I was so disappointed. But, I am not going to cancel because I LOVE the whole theme of the boxes but lacking in makeup samples. So, hopefully this month definitely shows me how awesome they are.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lychae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> do you get Glossybox? Seems like ALmost everyone was happy with this months box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just an idea if you decide BB doesnt work for you.. and I think the last box was worth like 48.00


  I get Glossybox and just signed up for Sample Society. Glossybox is my holy grail sub, LOL! The sizes in SS look bigger but just not sure at the moment. I'll stick it out a bit longer with BB... I am happy with most of the products I've gotten and I don't want to let a couple of things here and there ruin the experience for me, LOL!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 6, 2012)

Sample Society will provide better sizes, but not more makeup.. Seems like they are trying to introduce makeup items, but mostly great sizes on hair and skin care.



> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I get Glossybox and just signed up for Sample Society. Glossybox is my holy grail sub, LOL! The sizes in SS look bigger but just not sure at the moment. I'll stick it out a bit longer with BB... I am happy with most of the products I've gotten and I don't want to let a couple of things here and there ruin the experience for me, LOL!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sample Society will provide better sizes, but not more makeup.. Seems like they are trying to introduce makeup items, but mostly great sizes on hair and skin care.
> 
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 6, 2012)

I love all my subs, except for Julep lol. Birchbox is great(has been my experience) and I've enjoyed all my boxes so far. I feel like I can't get too upset because I'm shelling out $10, which is fairly cheap to me. I spend waaay more money in Sephora buying trial size items/packs. I've got two accounts and received different boxes with great items in them last month. If the items won't be used by me, they can be gifted, traded, or sold. Plus a point system? Makes me want to shell out my money, because I feel like I can get some kind of discount, especially if I combine with the promo codes. We need to remember, it's not that we *can't* use the items, it's that we *won't/don't want to*, in regards to skin chemistry, personal preference or whatever!


----------



## peebeenjay (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> do you get Glossybox? Seems like ALmost everyone was happy with this months box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just an idea if you decide BB doesnt work for you.. and I think the last box was worth like 48.00


 
I have been signed up with Glossybox for the last 2 months! I STILL have not been able to get one! Both months look so great!


----------



## lady41 (Jun 6, 2012)

Yay! Just got my shipping notice!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 6, 2012)

Is there a weight listed yet? Lol..I'm still waiting for my second notice, but am ready to start comparing and see where everyone's at and where the box twins are!



> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay! Just got my shipping notice!


----------



## lady41 (Jun 6, 2012)

No it says no info is available for that number yet! Boo


----------



## peebeenjay (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there a weight listed yet? Lol..I'm still waiting for my second notice, but am ready to start comparing and see where everyone's at and where the box twins are!


Ditto! This is my first month doing two boxes and I am crossing my fingers that when I get my second shipping notice that the boxes are not the same weight!


----------



## Lilith McKee (Jun 6, 2012)

Received a shipping notice for box #1!  

Shipping weight = 0.4320

I am actually excited for all the items shown in the video, (squee!)

So far I am really digging my Birchboxes, there is a fun factor that I just didn't get with Sample Society.


----------



## mega789 (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Email sent.
> 
> Each of my daughters and myself have accounts with Birchbox and each of my girls have received a three month anniversary code from Birchbox. It seems odd that all of a sudden someone from Birchbox is saying it's not standard or common when I know it was in the past.


 
Interesting! I have gotten only one 20% off and it wasn't a 3 month thing from Birchbox. I called because I was at 4 months and still did not receive one and they basically said that I should get one soon, but not that it was every 3 months or anything like that. Yet I see people here posting an email for 20% off their 3 month anniversary.

Unfortunately with the internet age, these companies need to be more consistent in what they do because people will talk and will provide proof.


----------



## Lychae (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> do you get Glossybox? Seems like ALmost everyone was happy with this months box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just an idea if you decide BB doesnt work for you.. and I think the last box was worth like 48.00


I will see where BB goes from here and see if they change since Glossybox is finally out. They definitely have competition now.


----------



## Janamaste (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lychae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I will see where BB goes from here and see if they change since Glossybox is finally out. They definitely have competition now.


 BB is $10 and Glossybox is $25. That's not really too much competition.


----------



## Marshie (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Janamaste* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> BB is $10 and Glossybox is $25. That's not really too much competition.


I disagree. *shrug*


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Marshie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I disagree. *shrug*


 Glossybox is $21.


----------



## mega789 (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sillylilly05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This has nothing to do with anything..but I order the 3 shady lady palettes when they had the 3 for 39.95..and they accidently sent me 6! So i contacted them and they are gonna have me send them back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i thought i would do the right thing but was hoping i could keep them lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 

Wow that's surprising. You did do the right thing and due to their error I'm surprised they didn't let you keep them, geesh!


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Janamaste* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> BB is $10 and Glossybox is $25. That's not really too much competition.


 I agree. $10/month (that, when you factor the point system in is more like $4/month) isn't too much for me to gamble on random products, but $21 is enough to make me hesitant.


----------



## Marshie (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Glossybox is $21.


Yep. That extra $11 doesn't matter to me as long as I enjoy what I am getting in the box. I personally looooved how my GB looked &amp; contained. IMO, well worth the $21 I paid. I have been lucky to have gotten really good BB every month, despite getting expired moisturizers &amp; empty balm bottles. In the end, its up to the person that is getting the boxes to decide if its worth it.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 6, 2012)

Agreed.. funny, we seem to circulate the same conversation about box satisfaction/envy/valuation every month. I think for the subbers who are constantly on the fence, cancel and try a new sub. If you don't like, you can always return. It's a matter of personal satisfaction. While I love the spoilers and all, for some it becomes a real issue because they develop box envy. There are alot of subs available and if you're not satisfied with one of them, switch and try something else. I'm satisfied by my combo of subs and they, in totality, meet my wants every month.



> Originally Posted by *Marshie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep. That extra $11 doesn't matter to me as long as I enjoy what I am getting in the box. I personally looooved how my GB looked &amp; contained. IMO, well worth the $21 I paid. I have been lucky to have gotten really good BB every month, despite getting expired moisturizers &amp; empty balm bottles. In the end, its up to the person that is getting the boxes to decide if its worth it.


----------



## Lychae (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Janamaste* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> BB is $10 and Glossybox is $25. That's not really too much competition.


Most people who have gotten Glossybox says that the packaging is VERY nice compared to BB. I mean, think about it..probably most of what you pay for is the boxes and shipping costs not entirely the contents.


----------



## peebeenjay (Jun 6, 2012)

looks like i am a box twin with you, lilith mckee! my first box is also 0.4320!


----------



## StellaSunshine (Jun 6, 2012)

Yay for everyone who received shippping confirmations!  I'm still waiting for mine.   I hope I get the self-tanner.  I love using them since I'm so pale  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jun 6, 2012)

I've got a box coming with a weight of 0.4320, so I think a lot of us have been sent the same box.  Mine is due on Monday.

I'm not sure if I'm really happy with any of the special items this month...  Maybe with all the different items they're planning on putting in there I'll be able to find something that I love out of the two boxes I've signed up for like I have just about every other month so far!

I'm very very happy about the theme being jet setting, however.  I'm on a plane a lot it seems, so all these little samples will come in handy!


----------



## amandah (Jun 6, 2012)

Question: i see the BB charge on my credit card, but when i log in it only shows Mays box under order history. When will junes box show up? I havent gotten a shipping confirmation or any thing yet, so maybe when they ship?


----------



## TXSlainte (Jun 6, 2012)

My box hasn't shipped, and I'm taking this as a good sign! My last 2 shipped late, and I loved them both.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 6, 2012)

I think that every month is officially up on the 10th..that's when your box shows up on your profile.



> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question: i see the BB charge on my credit card, but when i log in it only shows Mays box under order history. When will junes box show up? I havent gotten a shipping confirmation or any thing yet, so maybe when they ship?


----------



## pinktergal (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *No good deed goes unpunished.*


----------



## Souly (Jun 6, 2012)

Me too. Mine shipped early last month &amp; I wasn't happy. So I'm hoping this is a good sign.



> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box hasn't shipped, and I'm taking this as a good sign! My last 2 shipped late, and I loved them both.


----------



## erikalisa55 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hello Ladies! I'm trying to find where the thread with the links to the boxes is that Zadidoll always posts but can't find it. Help, Please and Thank you?


----------



## nikita8501 (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *erikalisa55* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello Ladies! I'm trying to find where the thread with the links to the boxes is that Zadidoll always posts but can't find it. Help, Please and Thank you?


 I don't think there are any so far. There is a post where she let us know that there are 26 box variations this month...but not the contents of the boxes yet...


----------



## Jackieblue (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi there!

This is only my second month getting Birchbox. I guess I was lucky last month because I really liked what I got.

My shipping weight is 0.5690 I love the sneaks and I find it just as fun when I know what I am getting.

I am hoping for a lip stain! I definitely do NOT want the tanner, so if I get that I will be happy to trade someone for something else.


----------



## MelissaFTW (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *erikalisa55* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello Ladies! I'm trying to find where the thread with the links to the boxes is that Zadidoll always posts but can't find it. Help, Please and Thank you?


You can search "(SPOILER) Birchbox: The June boxes" and it should be the first thread in the list of results. Or you can go back to the Birchbox Subscribers Group Overview and it's in the list of threads.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Question: i see the BB charge on my credit card, but when i log in it only shows Mays box under order history. When will junes box show up? I havent gotten a shipping confirmation or any thing yet, so maybe when they ship?


 On or after the 10th.


----------



## erikalisa55 (Jun 6, 2012)

Got it, Thank you Melissa!








> Originally Posted by *MelissaFTW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can search "(SPOILER) Birchbox: The June boxes" and it should be the first thread in the list of results. Or you can go back to the Birchbox Subscribers Group Overview and it's in the list of threads.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 6, 2012)

I was just thinking the SAME thing and then bing, I have an email.. Hopefully it's not a bad thing, for either of us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Your June Birchbox has shipped. We've given in to our wanderlust fantasies and put together a collection of samples for all your summer adventures. Whether you're road tripping or beach bumming, we'll help you travel in style.


 I don't think anyone has posted that yet?? No weight yet.



> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too. Mine shipped early last month &amp; I wasn't happy. So I'm hoping this is a good sign.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That really irked me. Especially since we were able to buy them. And I really liked the cards. It would have been nice to have a place to say it.


ditto. and we've been able to give feedback for other "lifestyle" items... :/


----------



## emielli (Jun 6, 2012)

I just got the notification e-mail that my June Birchbox has shipped. The website hadn't updated with the weight or anything, but I should be getting my box either Saturday (perhaps... last time it arrived in 3 days) or more than likely, on Monday!


----------



## angiepang1e (Jun 6, 2012)

Shipment confirmation already? I haven't received mine yet =(


----------



## karenX (Jun 6, 2012)

Just now got a shipment notice! YAY! 

No weight yet, btw.


----------



## jkwynn (Jun 6, 2012)

Well, I'm not usually one to get box envy, b/c I have almost none of anything (just recently started with the makeup/beauty stuff) but I AM one of those ppl who just wanna see some SPOILERS!  I get so excited to see all the different possibilities.

And you just _know _they had someone from the head office sign up for MUT after all the emails over the past few months - and they are probably stalking this very thread, teasing us with no spoilers until the very last minute this month - laughing at us for thinking we had it all figured out - dangling one or two products at a time in front of us like a little bone...lol.  

**waving to the BB spy**

(I don't care. I'm still gonna check the box links every other hour or so, lol.)


----------



## kristen87 (Jun 6, 2012)

Yay! Just got an e-mail that it shipped! Can't wait!

Shipping weight is: 0.5680


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 6, 2012)

Yikes. Me too. Mine is .4820. I have NEVER had a notice this early.



> Originally Posted by *kristen87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay! Just got an e-mail that it shipped! Can't wait!
> 
> Shipping weight is: 0.5680


----------



## Country Chic (Jun 6, 2012)

Just rec'd a shipping notice for my 1st BB of 2, weight is .4830 with an eta of Monday 6/11

I can't wait to see what all of the boxes contain!  I love the variety &amp; all of the spoilers/comments add to the fun!  There is always something that I want more than other items, but sometimes it what you want the least that ends up to be the greatest - which is why I love the sample boxes.  It gets me to try things I wouldn't normally go out &amp; purchase.  I had the expired Befine samples, but also had the Amika hair mask (which I love &amp; purchased).  I also had the Dr Jart (mine was not empty, but a small sample), but I also rec'd the Algenist eye balm which I love (just not enough to pay $65).  Hope that everyone finds something great in their box!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I'm not usually one to get box envy, b/c I have almost none of anything (just recently started with the makeup/beauty stuff) but I AM one of those ppl who just wanna see some SPOILERS!  I get so excited to see all the different possibilities.
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly! (Hi, BB spy!)

I love the spoilers, but I'm happy not to have them at the same time... I love looking through everything AND I love being surprised... equally, maybe! But so far, I'm always happy with my box. This will be month 4 for me.

Hey, just curious, those who are signed up for multiple boxes, have you ever received two identical boxes? I am sticking with my one box, but I just wondered.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## erikalisa55 (Jun 6, 2012)

Seriously, if they haven't done that already, they should. Talk about free market research, in fact maybe I should move to NY and fill that very position.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Lord knows I refresh the spoiler page more than I care to count. Heck the only reason I signed up for MUT was to finally be able to post after stalking the pages for 6 months, I stayed for the trading and amazing people that share my same passion for makeup. 







> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I'm not usually one to get box envy, b/c I have almost none of anything (just recently started with the makeup/beauty stuff) but I AM one of those ppl who just wanna see some SPOILERS!  I get so excited to see all the different possibilities.
> 
> ...


----------



## lovepink (Jun 6, 2012)

Got my shipping notice around 9am today.  box weight is 0.565.  This is the 2nd month I have gotten my notice early.  I have been subscribed since January and usually get my notices on the 10th, 11th once the 12th.  I live on the west coast so I usually have mine by the 17th of the month.  I think with GG BB I got it on the 14th


----------



## jkwynn (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey, just curious, those who are signed up for multiple boxes, have you ever received two identical boxes? I am sticking with my one box, but I just wondered.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I have 2 boxes, and they are so far, totally different. Yay!  In fact, one month, I got a day cream in one and a night cream in the other, lol. Perfect!

I have seen ppl post that they got identical boxes, though.


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 6, 2012)

Got my email at about 7:40 pm EST and I am so excited. Haven't checked tracking yet BUT it never wants to work for me.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jun 6, 2012)

Just got 2 shipping notices--0.4810 for both.  Guess I got 2 of the same box.  Fingers crossed that they're good ones!!  Or my bestie is going to be getting a nice gift from me.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 6, 2012)

wooh got my shipping confirmation just now! i never get it this early. no weight yet though.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 6, 2012)

birchbox commented on their post on facebook after a lot of people complained about the mens cologne:

"Just to clarify, the John Varvatos cologne sample is an extra this month and meant to give you a taste of our Birchbox Man subscription. It's in addition to your 4-5 beauty samplesâ€”not in place of them! Give it to a lucky guy friend or family memberâ€”or try wearing it yourself "

if i can review it, with my man's input, then maybe it can make up for getting gipped with only 4 reviewable products last month (though i feel like it would still suck to get 4 items + the cologne).


----------



## meaganola (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have 2 boxes, and they are so far, totally different. Yay!  In fact, one month, I got a day cream in one and a night cream in the other, lol. Perfect!
> ...


 I got duplicate boxes last month, and I had specifically tried to make the profiles different enough to get different boxes.  No such luck.  On the up side, at least one of the duplicate items was the Algenist face cream.  I think one of them was worth both boxes put together.  I left the profiles the same this month because I figured they would have more variations, which would increase my chances of not getting the same things again.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Jun 6, 2012)

My shipping notice just came through!  0.570.  Hopefully it's not the barrette



 I sure didn't see any of the BB team wearing them in the video and I'm pretty sure I would have noticed, Lol!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 6, 2012)

I can't remember for the life of me (and I don't want to go searching), but is the "lifestyle extra" always the same (with minor variation) in everyone's box? My first box's lifestyle extra was the TeaFortÃ© teas (yay!), and I can't remember what the April one was... but last month was the notecards, of course. If they are all the same, then we will all be getting that John Varvatos men's cologne sample, I would assume.


----------



## crazymomma10 (Jun 6, 2012)

I know in April's box I got the Hollywood Fashion Tape and last month it was the notecard with everyone else.
I think in April it varied from Tea to Laundry Deterg.


----------



## onematchfire (Jun 6, 2012)

My shipping notice arrived as well. Weight is 0.4825, and it's supposed to arrive 6/11. I suspect it will be earlier, since it's already in Ohio, but we'll see.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *crazymomma10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know in April's box I got the Hollywood Fashion Tape and last month it was the notecard with everyone else.
> 
> I think in April it varied from Tea to Laundry Deterg.


Oh, yeah, the laundry detergent, that's right. So I guess it can be different for everyone. Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My shipping notice just came through!  0.570.  Hopefully it's not the barrette
> 
> ...


 lol @ that face &gt;&gt;&gt;



!

That freakin' barrette looks as big as my forearm! Since it's a Jet Set theme... that barrette can double as a rudder or a floatation device!


----------



## kewhicker (Jun 6, 2012)

Just got my shipping confirmation too-- according to USPS the weight is .5710. I don't have anything I wouldn't want (I think hubby would try the cologne out), I am just hoping to not get the bottom of the barrel box again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have been a member since March, and haven't been blown away with my own box yet. I have box envy for many others though! After getting the Glossybox USA box this month, it will take alot to please me as much, even if GB is $21! I liked everything I got in the GB, absolutely worth double to me if I keep getting BB duds. 

Time will tell! I can't wait to get the BB this month!! (I would even play with the weird hair clip!)


----------



## marybbryant (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ditto. and we've been able to give feedback for other "lifestyle" items... :/


 Its always nice to get that 10 points for the lifestyle items!

I dont remeber where I heard this but I heard that the reason we couldnt give feedback for the cards was because they are not a branded product - that Birchbox had them printed themselves, and that Birchbox shares our feedback on all the products we sample with the companies that supply the samples and they give the points as incentive to leave feedback.  Whatever the reason, I still think they should have been consistent and given us the points for feedback!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *crazymomma10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know in April's box I got the Hollywood Fashion Tape and last month it was the notecard with everyone else.
> 
> I think in April it varied from Tea to Laundry Deterg.


 actually i think they gave out the tea in march (in the boxes that weren't teen vogue) and the detergent in april, but i might be wrong. i just don't remember anyone getting tea in april.

this leads me to believe everyone except the welcome boxes gets the same lifestyle extra, but like i said i might be wrong!


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 6, 2012)

Wait I think I read somewhere on here that the July box will be associated with Allure?


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wait I think I read somewhere on here that the July box will be associated with Allure?


 It'll be Glamour Magazine


----------



## crazymomma10 (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol @ that face &gt;&gt;&gt;
> 
> ...


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Its always nice to get that 10 points for the lifestyle items!
> 
> I dont remeber where I heard this but I heard that the reason we couldnt give feedback for the cards was because they are not a branded product - that Birchbox had them printed themselves, and that Birchbox shares our feedback on all the products we sample with the companies that supply the samples and they give the points as incentive to leave feedback.  Whatever the reason, I still think they should have been consistent and given us the points for feedback!


Hm, now that would make sense. Thanks for that information. Now I don't feel so pissy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 6, 2012)

Maybe my lifestyle extra for April was the Yes! to Blueberries facial wipes. Was that an "extra"? If so, that was mine. I consider that a beauty product, so I hadn't associated it as an extra.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe my lifestyle extra for April was the Yes! to Blueberries facial wipes. Was that an "extra"? If so, that was mine. I consider that a beauty product, so I hadn't associated it as an extra.


 i feel like not everyone always gets the life style extra, i've been subscribed for 4 months and i didn't get the detergent or tea. (unless there's other lifestyle extras??)


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i feel like not everyone always gets the life style extra, i've been subscribed for 4 months and i didn't get the detergent or tea. (unless there's other lifestyle extras??)


I think you're right. Thanks everyone for the feedback!


----------



## girlwithclass (Jun 6, 2012)

Not sure if this has already been asked.. :/

I unfortunately unsubbed thinking there would not be room in the budget this month for a BB - long story short, there is! But now I'm worried I missed my opportunity to snag an awesome box this month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I signed into my account and added the monthly sub to my cart, it shows a shipping date of "June 17th, 2012"  - does this mean I can still get my June box!?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think you're right. Thanks everyone for the feedback!


 actually, idk if this makes a difference, but it looks like the face wipes were listed as a "beauty extra"


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *girlwithclass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not sure if this has already been asked.. :/
> 
> ...


I think so! I mean, July's box won't ship until July something, so it must be!


----------



## heather4602 (Jun 6, 2012)

> My thoughts exactly! (Hi, BB spy!) I love the spoilers, but I'm happy not to have them at the same time... I love looking through everything AND I love being surprised... equally, maybe! But so far, I'm always happy with my box. This will be month 4 for me. Hey, just curious, those who are signed up for multiple boxes, have you ever received two identical boxes? I am sticking with my one box, but I just wondered.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yep I have! Even though I have to completely different profiles, age, skin color, hair, beauty item. That's why I'm confident the profile doesn't matter!


----------



## StillPooh (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol @ that face &gt;&gt;&gt;
> 
> ...


 If they *do* send out those barrettes, the fact that I just cut all my hair off pretty much guarantees they'll send me one!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If they *do* send out those barrettes, the fact that I just cut all my hair off pretty much guarantees they'll send me one!


Haha I know that feeling... I'm sticking with the theory that they are too big to fit in our boxes. (fingers crossed)


----------



## zorabell (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> actually i think they gave out the tea in march (in the boxes that weren't teen vogue) and the detergent in april, but i might be wrong. i just don't remember anyone getting tea in april.
> 
> this leads me to believe everyone except the welcome boxes gets the same lifestyle extra, but like i said i might be wrong!


I got a welcome box in May and it contained the tea forte as the lifestyle extra.


----------



## OiiO (Jun 6, 2012)

I will be getting my first box this month, super excited about it!


----------



## pinktergal (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay for everyone who received shippping confirmations!  I'm still waiting for mine.   I hope I get the self-tanner.  I love using them since I'm so pale  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 *I'm really pale, too. My legs are so white they almost glow in the dark. When I've tried self-tanners ( and I've tried drug store brands to high end) I just end up looking dirty. I'm jealous that they work for you.  When I do need some color, I use the kind that wash off.  I have one **for the body **by L'Oreal that's okay.  For my face I just use some powder bronzer in a light shade. *


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> birchbox commented on their post on facebook after a lot of people complained about the mens cologne:
> 
> ...


 I call bull, more like 'we had more of these to give out than Birchbox Man subscribers to give them to.'


----------



## pinktergal (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wait I think I read somewhere on here that the July box will be associated with Allure?


 *Allure is aligned with Sample Society, so I can't see them ever working with BB as long as SS is in business.*


----------



## sihaya (Jun 6, 2012)

i think the july box is with glamour...


----------



## lovepink (Jun 6, 2012)

Yes it is with Glamour.  There is already a thread up about it:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126200/spoilers-july-birchbox-partners-with-glamour-magazine



> Originally Posted by *sihaya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i think the july box is with glamour...


----------



## OiiO (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sihaya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i think the july box is with glamour...


 Yep, I'm pretty sure it is, here's the quote from their website:_ "Beauty junkies, this one's for you. To celebrate our Five Senses of Summer giveaway, Glamour has partnered with Birchbox, a subscription service that delivers a package of surprise luxe beauty samples to your door each month. (Our July boxes will feature favorites from Stila, Oscar de la Renta, Boscia, and more)"_


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sihaya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i think the july box is with glamour...


 Yes. The July boxes are a collaboration with Glamour magazine.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JessP (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes it is with Glamour.  There is already a thread up about it:
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126200/spoilers-july-birchbox-partners-with-glamour-magazine


 If you head over to the above thread regarding the July boxes, check out the cool Glamour/Birchbox boxes - they look so fun and fresh! (Yes, I get excited about packaging / presentation lol).


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 7, 2012)

got my shipping notice too! Last month there was a 'wave' of boxes already in people's hands and a ton of you tube videos up before I got mine. My shipping info isn't available yet (or my box weight) so we'll see!


----------



## peebeenjay (Jun 7, 2012)

i am pretty nervous that my first box weighs the least out of all the boxes i've seen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i hope that's not a bad thing. if it is, hopefully my second box that i haven't got a confirmation for yet will be better!


----------



## Fluttershy (Jun 7, 2012)

I just got my shipping notice for 1/2 of my birchboxes...I hope to all that is good and right in this world that I do *not* receive any perfume samples, especially not that varvatos men's cologne!  If I do get the Varvatos, I will be sending them a rude e-mail (so you want to send me a sample I can't use unless I'm a man or I want to smell like a man?)  So they are basically just giving us a sample to give away to someone else (and it's one of the main samples, not an extra).  That just doesn't sit well with me at freaking all.  / end rant.  My shipping info isn't available yet so I cannot see the box weight.


----------



## peebeenjay (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fluttershy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my shipping notice for 1/2 of my birchboxes...I hope to all that is good and right in this world that I do *not* receive any perfume samples, especially not that varvatos men's cologne!  If I do get the Varvatos, I will be sending them a rude e-mail (so you want to send me a sample I can't use unless I'm a man or I want to smell like a man?)  So they are basically just giving us a sample to give away to someone else (and it's one of the main samples, not an extra).  That just doesn't sit well with me at freaking all.  / end rant.  My shipping info isn't available yet so I cannot see the box weight.


they posted on their facebook i believe someone said that it was an "extra" not a main sample, but still. i feel your pain. the least i can hope for if i get one is that it actually smells good and my guy can wear it.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 7, 2012)

Two of my favorite perfumes (both from Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab) were actually based on men and are officially considered unisex perfumes:  Dorian, named after Dorian Gray and inspired by the perfume designer's then-boyfriend (now-husband), and Jareth, named after the main bad guy in _Labyrinth_ (it's officially licensed through Henson Studios or whoever owns those rights, so it's not going to get a C&amp;D any time soon!), and back when I could still wear alcohol-based perfume, I wore Bulgari Black.  I'm willing to try a scent intended for men -- but, argh, again with the alcohol-based perfume!  

Wait.  My point.  I wouldn't be too hasty to write it off just because it's a men's fragrance.  I *would* be willing to write it off because it has a particular note I can't handle.  Thanks to BPAL, I know evergreens -- like spruce -- translate to spiky pain.  Actually, this one looks like something Beth might whip up for Yules with the ginger, spruce, and vetiver, although she would probably throw in some snow to really cement it as a wintery scent.  And lots of women would wear it, too.  I just have issues with specific aspects of this scent, so I'll have to stick to smelling like David Bowie in spandex pants or one of the most famous hedonists in literature.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peebeenjay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> they posted on their facebook i believe someone said that it was an "extra" not a main sample, but still. i feel your pain. the least i can hope for if i get one is that it actually smells good and my guy can wear it.


 I know... I really try not to complain too much, because I know it's a mixed bag and not everyone is going to like everything, etc.,... but my husband doesn't wear cologne, my father-in-law is allergic to cologne/perfume, and the only other men I know either don't wear any (two close guy friend), or I would feel completely weird giving them a cologne sample (pretty much every other guy I know). However, I am trying to think of it as any other sample perfume. I enjoy getting sample perfumes, even though I only actually like about 1 out of every 5, and I would probably buy 1 out of every 25. So maybe this cologne will smell girly (layer it with something light and floral/fruity?) enough on me, or I will simply write it off as another perfume sample I didn't particularly enjoy. I don't really give away my perfume samples, either, so it's the same result for me. Sometimes the way you think about it can change (or at least moderate) your level of displeasure.


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Jun 7, 2012)

I can't believe BB would think any woman would be pleased to receive a men's cologne sample in their box.  Geeez.....they took the time to start up a BB for men.......why not put the cologne in those boxes?  Yes I am greedy and would like my BB to contain samples for ME!  Even if they consider it an extra, I'd rather have tea or something that I can use myself.  It's bad enough getting perfume samples for women because I have to give them away due to the horrible headaches that they cause.  End of rant.  Sorry.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Two of my favorite perfumes (both from Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab) were actually based on men and are officially considered unisex perfumes:  Dorian, named after Dorian Gray and inspired by the perfume designer's then-boyfriend (now-husband), and Jareth, named after the main bad guy in _Labyrinth_ (it's officially licensed through Henson Studios or whoever owns those rights, so it's not going to get a C&amp;D any time soon!), and back when I could still wear alcohol-based perfume, I wore Bulgari Black.  I'm willing to try a scent intended for men -- but, argh, again with the alcohol-based perfume!
> 
> Wait.  My point.  I wouldn't be too hasty to write it off just because it's a men's fragrance.  I *would* be willing to write it off because it has a particular note I can't handle.  Thanks to BPAL, I know evergreens -- like spruce -- translate to spiky pain.  Actually, this one looks like something Beth might whip up for Yules with the ginger, spruce, and vetiver, although she would probably throw in some snow to really cement it as a wintery scent.  And lots of women would wear it, too.  I just have issues with specific aspects of this scent, so I'll have to stick to smelling like David Bowie in spandex pants or one of the most famous hedonists in literature.


 Thanks for pointing me in the direction of this company! How did you find out about them? They have a whole series based on different Neil Gaiman novels... I'm hooked! These would make great gifts with all the thoughtful and creative "stories" behind everything! Yay!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> birchbox commented on their post on facebook after a lot of people complained about the mens cologne:
> 
> ...


 Oh, I love this.  I was so worried we'd be getting the cologne as 1 of the samples they expect us to use.  I can't say how happy I am that it's an extra.  I hope we can review it, though.  I did buy Orange Sanguine perfume by Atelier after it was in the April Birchboxes.  I love it, but after I've had it on for about an hour it smells like the green Axe shower gel.  I like it a lot.  My co-workers seem to think it's a little weird. 

Thank you for posting what you found on Facebook.


----------



## snllama (Jun 7, 2012)

Why don't any of my Birchbox tracking codes ever work anymore??

A day after I got the email notification, still the no info available message.

wah!


----------



## Lilith McKee (Jun 7, 2012)

I am probably weird but I would actually love to get a sample of men's perfume... anything that makes my husband stink good makes me happy


----------



## Lilith McKee (Jun 7, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## karenX (Jun 7, 2012)

My Package FINALLY updated with a weight: *0.5660*

*with a delivery date of Tuesday (6/12)*


----------



## karenX (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my shipping notice around 9am today.  box weight is 0.565.  This is the 2nd month I have gotten my notice early.  I have been subscribed since January and usually get my notices on the 10th, 11th once the 12th.  I live on the west coast so I usually have mine by the 17th of the month.  I think with GG BB I got it on the 14th


 hmmm.. possible box twin?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *peebeenjay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why don't any of my Birchbox tracking codes ever work anymore??
> 
> ...


 That's been happening with mine for months. So annoying!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *crazymomma10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peebeenjay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i am pretty nervous that my first box weighs the least out of all the boxes i've seen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i hope that's not a bad thing. if it is, hopefully my second box that i haven't got a confirmation for yet will be better!


 The weight difference between boxes is literally so small it is pretty much undetectable when you hold them in your hands. Seriously. Means nothing. I had a super light box last month and I had a full sized stila liner...


----------



## EllynoUta (Jun 7, 2012)

mine seems to be quite light.....could be good...could be bad &gt;_&lt;;;

Weight (lbs.):
0.4530

delivery by tuesday.


----------



## JessicaMarie (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I know there was a month that the lifestyle extra was tea, and I know this because I got the other lifestyle extra and wished it had been tea! I do think it was April or March...and there have been a couple of other times that there have been more than one lifestyle extra.


 In April's box, I got Le Palais des ThÃ©s tea as a lifestyle extra. Maybe they gave out a different brand in months prior?


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Jun 7, 2012)

I got shipping on my second account this morning, the weight is .6020! 

I was not overly excited about anything in the spoiler, though that wouldn't be the first month the spoiler was just blah to me. With that in mind, I have only had one box that was really bad (stick on liners anyone?) and even then I still used several of the items in the box! I am pretty easy to please though


----------



## mega789 (Jun 7, 2012)

Boohoo kept my 2nd account and now I have 2 shipping notices with the same weight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

0.6060 Ibs

I wish BB would see it's the same address/name and send unique boxes. Would be nice wouldn't it?


----------



## dragonfly57 (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *EllynoUta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mine seems to be quite light.....could be good...could be bad &gt;_&lt;;;
> 
> ...


Mines just about as light as yours, 0.4560 with the same delivery date. I find that there delivery projection dates are never accurate.  I'll probably have mine by Saturday. This might be the first box I get without knowing whats in it before hand.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks for pointing me in the direction of this company! How did you find out about them? They have a whole series based on different Neil Gaiman novels... I'm hooked! These would make great gifts with all the thoughtful and creative "stories" behind everything! Yay!


 A friend told me about them five or six years ago.  The best part about the Gaiman stuff aside from the scents themselves:  Those are actually fund-raising scents for the Comic Book Legal Defense Fund.  There are also a few that are fundraisers for the Hero Initiative, which works to help provide healthcare for comic book artists since they rarely have health insurance.  There are frequent random fundraising collections, like the one based on Klimt paintings and that sent the proceeds to RAINN.  Personally, I finally took the plunge when I discovered their _Alice in Wonderland_ collection, but now they also have an RPG line, a steampunk line, and much more.  Oh, and they just launched a _Fraggle Rock_ collection, too.

(If you want some help going through their catalogue, just let me know! I'm an old hand over there, and I might even be able to put together a starter kit, depending on what you're interested in.)


----------



## jlvb (Jun 7, 2012)

No shipping notices yet for either of my boxes.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Emr410 (Jun 7, 2012)

I haven't got my shipping notice yet and never received a shipping norice last month. I hope this isn't a pattern. They sure dont have a problem finding my inbox when they want to send an email trying to get me to buy someing.


----------



## cskeiser (Jun 7, 2012)

No shipping notice for me yet either...but being in Ohio, I usually receive mine later than many others.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 7, 2012)

My shipping info updated this morning! box weight is 0.4785 and it's scheduled to get here Tuesday! Can't wait! (I think last time they told me Tuesday and it arrived Friday- but that was my first delievery so maybe they padded the numbers a bit?


----------



## MsKimiKiwi (Jun 7, 2012)

> No shipping notices yet for either of my boxes.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 No shipping here either


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Jun 7, 2012)

The weight of my box is .4560. I'm nervous. I bet I got that stupid men's cologne.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MsKimiKiwi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No shipping here either


 none here either and i'm just across the river from their freakin warehouse


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 7, 2012)

WOOOOHOOOO new items under shopping is up to 5 pages! the mens cologne is on the first page and i do NOT have a feedback button for it! lol


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 7, 2012)

I just had a thought. If you get the men's cologne... and actually like the smell, maybe you can sew together a little sachet or make a homemade air freshener for the car and dot that on it. Just an idea since I know car air fresheners come in men's cologne fragrances such as Drakkar Noir and Cool Water. If I get it and think it smells pretty good (but not something I'd wear since I'm too girly, lol!), then I may just use it for my car.


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 7, 2012)

My box weighs .4470. The estimated delivery date is the 12th but I think it will be here Saturday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 7, 2012)

They must be updating the shop right now because it just went from 5 pages back to 4 but they have a lot of new stuff! I don't have feedback for anyhting right now... oh crap i wasn't logged in. i might have the mens colonge after all!

update:

so they must be adding stuff because the shop is all screwy. all the items from the spoiler are in the shop now. I don't have feedback for any of them. some of the pages in the shop have repeat items listed. and when you are on page 1 2 or 3 it says there are 5 total pages, but once you get to page 4 the link for page 5 dissapears. 

hurray for stalking their site, lol!


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just had a thought. If you get the men's cologne... and actually like the smell, maybe you can sew together a little sachet or make a homemade air freshener for the car and dot that on it. Just an idea since I know car air fresheners come in men's cologne fragrances such as Drakkar Noir and Cool Water. If I get it and think it smells pretty good (but not something I'd wear since I'm too girly, lol!), then I may just use it for my car.


 ooh smart idea. if i get this cologne that is what i'll use it for


----------



## GinaM (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep, I'm pretty sure it is, here's the quote from their website:_ "Beauty junkies, this one's for you. To celebrate our Five Senses of Summer giveaway, Glamour has partnered with Birchbox, a subscription service that delivers a package of surprise luxe beauty samples to your door each month. (Our July boxes will feature favorites from Stila, Oscar de la Renta, Boscia, and more)"_


  Funny....Stila, Oscar and Boscia have been in the most recent SS boxes....


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jun 7, 2012)

Allure and Glamour are sister magazines at Conde Nast so they may have similar relationships with the cosmetic companies.  



> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Funny....Stila, Oscar and Boscia have been in the most recent SS boxes....


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Jun 7, 2012)

This will only be my second month with birchbox... Have they given out the Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliners before? I see them in the "New" section. I'd love to try it in the olive color!


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FooFooShnickens* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This will only be my second month with birchbox... Have they given out the Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliners before? I see them in the "New" section. I'd love to try it in the olive color!


 They had the eyeko fat eye sticks or w/e last month. They probably just have the skinny liquid liners up because they featured the brand last month.


----------



## GinaM (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Allure and Glamour are sister magazines at Conde Nast so they may have similar relationships with the cosmetic companies.


  I just wonder if we are going to get repeat items.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just wonder if we are going to get repeat items.


 I wouldn't mind another Boscia cleanser, but I hope not.  I love trying out new stuff.


----------



## dryadsbubble (Jun 7, 2012)

So, I've noticed that although we can't see some of the new items under the "New Products" link, if you search for the items, the product page will appear. 

The stila bronzer and Melvita water, for instance, both show up this way. (No Feedback on anything; I bet they disabled that feature until the 10th or later to try to reduce spoilers)


----------



## GinaM (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wouldn't mind another Boscia cleanser, but I hope not.  I love trying out new stuff.


  The Boscia cleanser made my face very angry.  Passed it on after one use.  If we do get an Oscar perfume, I hope it's not the one from April's box.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm about to clear out most of my points to get my dad a quirky stake for father's day. Gosh I'm a good daughter, lol.


----------



## mishtastic (Jun 7, 2012)

Ugh my shipping hasn't updated yet. This is the first time it hasn't happened automatically. I hope this means I'll get a complete surprise in my mail on Saturday, but who knows... at least give me the weight so I can guess what's in there!

And I wouldn't mind getting the men's perfume if it's a 6th item. More points for me!


----------



## bumbleme07 (Jun 7, 2012)

box weight of .6030 eta 6/12 ... soo excited


----------



## Pellen (Jun 7, 2012)

No shipping notice for me, gr... I want to know!!!


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 7, 2012)

Birchbox looks like a bunch of garbage this month! It just doesnt seem worth $10 to me. This wiil be my 3rd, &amp; last month


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 7, 2012)

tracking finally updated. weight of .5950 and expected delivery date of the 12th (though i usually get it a few days before).


----------



## peebeenjay (Jun 7, 2012)

6 pages of stuff now and everything is coming up for me just fine! no feedback buttons yet though, but everything from the video is now up on their shop. hopefully one of my boxes gets here soon. it was here earlier than the ups date by like 4 days last month.


----------



## GinaM (Jun 7, 2012)

So, I am a little late to the party but just watched the video for the June box and I LOVE. IT. ALL. I acutally love the tili bags but I have a seven year old and can use that for a variety of kiddo things. Sadly, I just cancelled SS. I thought after last month I would be a lifer if they started offering points but after this month's box I just can't justify the $15. The lip plumper was really the only thing I was excited about but the color doesn't look like one I would use. And while I appreciate the sizes of the samples, the box really seems geared to what I would call the "older ladies that shop at Neiman's" crowd...minus the acne products. I like that BB offers more "trendy" brands but that is JMO.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pellen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No shipping notice for me, gr... I want to know!!!


  same here... getting antsy!! lol!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 7, 2012)

None of the new items have ships free so maybe that's why the feedback isn't posted yet.


----------



## amberlamps (Jun 7, 2012)

My shipping info updated.

Weight (lbs.): 
0.4450
Projected Delivery Date:
Jun 12 2012

No feedback options for me.


----------



## TXSlainte (Jun 7, 2012)

Shipping notification received. The weight is .5690. What I really really want is the Stila Bronze and the cute baggies. I'd be happy if my box contained just those 2 items!

*edited because I cannot spell.


----------



## arendish (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm getting pretty frustrated. This is the second month in a row that I've gotten zero shipping notification. My account still says my box from two months ago is processing! I emailed CS and no word back yet (of course). This will most likely be my last month with BB. I've gotten crappy boxes both months so far, and since I've picked up Glossybox I don't really need BB.



> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> same here... getting antsy!! lol!


----------



## amberlamps (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting pretty frustrated. This is the second month in a row that I've gotten zero shipping notification. My account still says my box from two months ago is processing! I emailed CS and no word back yet (of course). This will most likely be my last month with BB. I've gotten crappy boxes both months so far, and since I've picked up Glossybox I don't really need BB.
> 
> ...


----------



## TXSlainte (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting pretty frustrated. This is the second month in a row that I've gotten zero shipping notification. My account still says my box from two months ago is processing! I emailed CS and no word back yet (of course). This will most likely be my last month with BB. I've gotten crappy boxes both months so far, and since I've picked up Glossybox I don't really need BB.


 I believe the account will always say processing on the first month's box, as long as you subscribe. Also, it's really early for shipping notifications...I rarely get my notification before the 10th.


----------



## arendish (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I believe the account will always say processing on the first month's box, as long as you subscribe. Also, it's really early for shipping notifications...I rarely get my notification before the 10th.


I just always get my box on the 10th. Or at least I have for every box so far, so it's no help if it's already here.


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just always get my box on the 10th. Or at least I have for every box so far, so it's no help if it's already here.


 Remember boxes goes out in waves

There are a lot of boxes this month.  Pleas be patient.


----------



## annacristina (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why don't any of my Birchbox tracking codes ever work anymore??
> 
> ...


This always happens to me as well! So frustrating!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 7, 2012)

i emailed birchbox about a week ago asking why my points haven't been updated and they still haven't replied...augh.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jlvb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No shipping notices yet for either of my boxes.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Waaaahhhh! Me neither!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I order my mom's box for her and hers has shipped.


----------



## Sophielove83 (Jun 7, 2012)

A week ago when I tested out the feedback option, I was thrilled with all the amazing products I might be receiving in June box. Then I finally saw the June sneak peak video and I'm slightly disappointed because they were completely different products. I guess you can't trust what you'll be getting base on the feedback option until they start shipping them out.


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Sophielove83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A week ago when I tested out the feedback option, I was thrilled with all the amazing products I might be receiving in June box. Then I finally saw the June sneak peak video and I'm slightly disappointed because they were completely different products. I guess you can't trust what you'll be getting base on the feedback option until they start shipping them out.


 Yea if you read a couple pages back there is a BB "Spy"

And they disabled any spoilers from us all!


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 7, 2012)

Just checked out the new products in the shop and no feedback buttons for me either.  Cant wait untill the rest of the products are up and the feedback buttons are working!! I am so curious!!! Anyhow, THREE more days untill we all will all know what were getting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

xX


----------



## ashereebee (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi all!  Been lurking for a while and thought I would join.  Been with Birchbox for about 10-11 months and discovered MakeupTalk while googling for some info.  Anywho....can't wait to see what I might get this month.  FWIW I haven't gotten a shipping confirmation since December so I never know when it may show up.


----------



## Country Chic (Jun 7, 2012)

Just looked at the BB website

11 new items (out of possible 40 for this month)

John Vurvatos Star USA
Stila One Step Bronze
Juliette Has a Gun
Melvita Floral Water
Tili Bags
Deborah Lippmann (on the beach nail polish)
Masqueology Masks
Kiehl's Activated Sun Protector
BlowPro Beach Blow Texturizing Mist
Comodynes Self-Tanning
The Balm - Stainiac


----------



## HeatherFeather (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi.  I'm new here.  I just wanted to say I just received my June Birchbox.  I'm a little bit on the fence about this box.  Especially since one of my samples is only half full


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 7, 2012)

What wars in it! Can't tease people! Welcome aboard and put it in a spoiler, please!



> Originally Posted by *HeatherFeather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi.  I'm new here.  I just wanted to say I just received my June Birchbox.  I'm a little bit on the fence about this box.  Especially since one of my samples is only half full


----------



## amberlamps (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HeatherFeather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi.  I'm new here.  I just wanted to say I just received my June Birchbox.  I'm a little bit on the fence about this box.  Especially since one of my samples is only half full


What'd you get?


----------



## HeatherFeather (Jun 7, 2012)

Here is the sample that is half full..

Apothederm Stretch Mark Cream


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 7, 2012)

heyyyyy, i have a question about nail polishes
 

i see a new deborah lippman polish in there! I LOVE HER&gt; arg. anyway - have they ever sent out any of her polishes in boxes before? or just color club and essie ?  please tell me they have, i would die &lt;3


http://www.birchbox.com/shop/new/deborah-lippmann-on-the-beach


----------



## Pellen (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HeatherFeather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi.  I'm new here.  I just wanted to say I just received my June Birchbox.  I'm a little bit on the fence about this box.  Especially since one of my samples is only half full


Are you sure it is a June box? If it is a Gossip Girl theme then it was May. We are just beginning to receive shipping notices for June.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 7, 2012)

Wonder if they sent you a welcome box; what else did they send? You should email and let BB know your sample was partially filled.



> Originally Posted by *HeatherFeather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is the sample that is half full..
> 
> Apothederm Stretch Mark Cream


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you do get it and like the scent of it, but not for your own wear, if it has a sprayer, you could always use it as a room spray  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


good idea!


----------



## Kristinexoxox (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i emailed birchbox about a week ago asking why my points haven't been updated and they still haven't replied...augh.


 

One of the reasons I was excited to sub to BB was because of all the positive comments about their customer service, but every time I have an issue (3 so far), it takes 2+ weeks for them to contact/fix the situation. Oh well, I still enjoy my boxes and the price/points factor, but if it comes down to me having to cancel any sub, I see them being the first to go for this reason.


----------



## HeatherFeather (Jun 7, 2012)

My box weighed .484.  This is what I got.

Apothederm Stretch Mark Cream

CleanWell Hand Sanitizing Wipes Scalisi Skincare Anti-Aging Moisturizer SPF 30 theBalm Stainiac in Beauty Queen Lifestyle extras- Band-Aid by Cynthia Rowley (full size box) John Varvatos Star USA


----------



## calexxia (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *annacristina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This always happens to me as well! So frustrating!


 ditto


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A friend told me about them five or six years ago.  The best part about the Gaiman stuff aside from the scents themselves:  Those are actually fund-raising scents for the Comic Book Legal Defense Fund.  There are also a few that are fundraisers for the Hero Initiative, which works to help provide healthcare for comic book artists since they rarely have health insurance.  There are frequent random fundraising collections, like the one based on Klimt paintings and that sent the proceeds to RAINN.  Personally, I finally took the plunge when I discovered their _Alice in Wonderland_ collection, but now they also have an RPG line, a steampunk line, and much more.  Oh, and they just launched a _Fraggle Rock_ collection, too.
> 
> (If you want some help going through their catalogue, just let me know! I'm an old hand over there, and I might even be able to put together a starter kit, depending on what you're interested in.)


You are awesome! I have some friends who recently opened a comic/games shop (it is awesome, and I'm not even into comics!), and this would be something I'm sure they would like, too! I'm loving some of the descriptions. I love Klimt, and one of my best friends is obsessed with steampunk! Whee! Treasure trove! Thank you!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 7, 2012)

Do you know what your box number was? Oooh..we might be able to start matching up boxes!



> Originally Posted by *HeatherFeather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box weighed .484.  This is what I got.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sweetdream415 (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HeatherFeather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is the sample that is half full..
> 
> ...


----------



## Sweetdream415 (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HeatherFeather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box weighed .484.  This is what I got.
> 
> ...


----------



## tameloy (Jun 7, 2012)

My shipping info finally updated. The weight is .6030. Do I have any box twins yet?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you know what your box number was? Oooh..we might be able to start matching up boxes!


 well the box links still haven't been updated so i don't think there is anything to compare to.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Sweetdream415* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am also new here. This is my second box and I got the same product, also half full.  I wasn't thrilled with my other products either, but since BB is still new to me, it is still pretty exciting.




maybe it is like the dr jart ones and a small sample in a way too big container. check the net weight to find out !


----------



## jkwynn (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Sweetdream415* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am also new here. This is my second box and I got the same product, also half full.  I wasn't thrilled with my other products either, but since BB is still new to me, it is still pretty exciting.


 Was the rest of your box the same as HeatherFeather's?


----------



## astokes (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Sweetdream415* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Kristinexoxox (Jun 7, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## HeatherFeather (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm not quite sure how to figure out which box number I got.  And I have already sent an email to BB about the half full sample.  I guess It is kind of good that someone else got a half full sample too.  I'm sure that means more people got a sample like that.  Hopefully they send out replacements?  Despite the bad sample, I did get 6 items which is pretty nice.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that is just how the apothederm samples are, by weight, not amount. I received one from sirclesamples and it wasn't full.


----------



## HeatherFeather (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh okay.  I was kind of hoping it was an error, since I have plenty of stretch marks, and could sure use a full container of the cream


----------



## amberlamps (Jun 7, 2012)

Those of you who got your boxes already, what were the weights?


----------



## Sweetdream415 (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Was the rest of your box the same as HeatherFeather's?


 Yup, exactly the same.  Welcome Box equivalent, maybe?


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just had a thought. If you get the men's cologne... and actually like the smell, maybe you can sew together a little sachet or make a homemade air freshener for the car and dot that on it. Just an idea since I know car air fresheners come in men's cologne fragrances such as Drakkar Noir and Cool Water. If I get it and think it smells pretty good (but not something I'd wear since I'm too girly, lol!), then I may just use it for my car.


I could SO hijack my husband's car for this purpose. I like the Bath and Body Works car fresheners for my own car, but his could use some help. He probably won't even notice, but I will! Great idea!!


----------



## GinaM (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HeatherFeather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box weighed .484.  This is what I got.
> 
> ...


----------



## amandak88 (Jun 7, 2012)

I keep seeing posts about welcome boxes. I got my first Birchbox last month and it was the Gossip Girl box. Is there a welcome box that new subscribers are supposed to receive?


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 7, 2012)

The last two months I have gotten my shipping notice the same day that I receive the package. Kind of weird, but I kind of like it, because then I'm actually surprised to find it in my mailbox. I get so excited wondering what will be inside! What a nerd I am!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristinexoxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe! Mine is 0.6020


 That's what one of mine is too! Box Twins!


----------



## amberlamps (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amandak88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I keep seeing posts about welcome boxes. I got my first Birchbox last month and it was the Gossip Girl box. Is there a welcome box that new subscribers are supposed to receive?


IIRC, the welcome boxes are for gift subscriptions. I never got a welcome box, my first was a regular box.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amandak88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I keep seeing posts about welcome boxes. I got my first Birchbox last month and it was the Gossip Girl box. Is there a welcome box that new subscribers are supposed to receive?


I think sometimes there is a designated box for first-time birchbox subscribers. I got the email saying I would receive a "welcome" box filled with our favorites or something along those lines... but it ended up being a regular box like everyone else's. I don't think they are consistent, but it seems the welcome box often has items from previous boxes.


----------



## serioussparkles (Jun 7, 2012)

My box weight is .4700... hmm... I just hope I don't get a barrette  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## astokes (Jun 7, 2012)

For the ladies who have their boxes...

Which Cynthia Rowley band-aids are they?

These?                                                            Or these?


----------



## HeatherFeather (Jun 7, 2012)

I just put a little dab of the cologne on my wrist, and it smells pretty nice.  I think it can be unisex if applied lightly.  This will definitely smell nice on the hubby!


----------



## amandak88 (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think sometimes there is a designated box for first-time birchbox subscribers. I got the email saying I would receive a "welcome" box filled with our favorites or something along those lines... but it ended up being a regular box like everyone else's. I don't think they are consistent, but it seems the welcome box often has items from previous boxes.


 


> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> IIRC, the welcome boxes are for gift subscriptions. I never got a welcome box, my first was a regular box.


 
Okay! I was just a little confused because I had never heard anything about the welcome box before this thread! Thank you ladies for answering my question!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sweetdream415 (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For the ladies who have their boxes...
> 
> ...


----------



## peebeenjay (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Country Chic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just looked at the BB website
> 
> ...


----------



## HeatherFeather (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For the ladies who have their boxes...
> 
> ...


----------



## kcrowebird (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think sometimes there is a designated box for first-time birchbox subscribers. I got the email saying I would receive a "welcome" box filled with our favorites or something along those lines... but it ended up being a regular box like everyone else's. I don't think they are consistent, but it seems the welcome box often has items from previous boxes.


  I got my mother a 3 month sub for mothers day and this is what she got:

beautyblender cleanser

twist hair tie

stripper to go nail polish remover

perfume (cant remember which one)

sugar lip treatment (the clear one)

I thought it was an ok box... but she doesnt have a beauty blender and her hair is in a bob so she can't use the twist tie. Also... she listed her age as 54. So strange.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HeatherFeather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just put a little dab of the cologne on my wrist, and it smells pretty nice.  I think it can be unisex if applied lightly.  This will definitely smell nice on the hubby!




i love a unisex scent -- and honestly the guy could use some cologne. i am sick sick sick of Axe body spray. i like the smell of his deodorant more than the *@$*%@# axe. haha.


----------



## peebeenjay (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For the ladies who have their boxes...
> 
> ...


----------



## Lisa N (Jun 7, 2012)

I think that if you don't have a profile filled out when the box ships you get a welcome box.  My first box was TV, but a couple friends who signed up in April got a welcome box.  May first timers all got GG.  I have a couple more friends for June so I'm waiting to find out if they're getting a welcome box or a regular one.

ETA:  I read an article this morning that said BB has over 100,000 subscribers, and just 50 employees.  That's a good explanation as to why it's taking longer to get a reply.  However, whenever I've contacted them on Twitter I've gotten in response within hours.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amandak88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I keep seeing posts about welcome boxes. I got my first Birchbox last month and it was the Gossip Girl box. Is there a welcome box that new subscribers are supposed to receive?


  I got a Welcome box instead of the April box but everybody got the GG Box whether it was your first box or not. I figured it was because it was sponsored or something.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kcrowebird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my mother a 3 month sub for mothers day and this is what she got:
> 
> ...


 A lot of those are repeat items, so it was probably a "welcome" box... I read somewhere before that if you hadn't filled out your beauty profile, you were sent a generic welcome box like this one. Maybe it's true? That would make sense.

ETA: just saw a post before mine saying the same thing. Oopsies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mishtastic (Jun 7, 2012)

That actually sounds like a good box. I'm so clumsy that I could definitely use the first of the two lifestyle extras you mentioned.




> Originally Posted by *HeatherFeather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box weighed .484.  This is what I got.
> 
> ...


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a Welcome box instead of the April box but everybody got the GG Box whether it was your first box or not. I figured it was because it was sponsored or something.




i got a welcome box in april too and i was bummmmed cos there were products i really wanted. maybe april was there "bothering to follow our own rules" month.  i don't think 'welcome box' does much good since they seemed to put random stuff in it anyway .  i did love my little nailpolish though!


----------



## kcrowebird (Jun 7, 2012)

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/band-aid-cynthia-rowley
 Those are the ones in the shop!


----------



## kcrowebird (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> A lot of those are repeat items, so it was probably a "welcome" box... I read somewhere before that if you hadn't filled out your beauty profile, you were sent a generic welcome box like this one. Maybe it's true? That would make sense.
> ...


  Could be. But as soon as she redeemed it, she filled out her profile. It doesn't matter... she was thrilled to get it in the mail regardless, I just thought it was a little strange  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amberlamps (Jun 7, 2012)

I wonder why they don't carry the clear Fresh Sugar lip treatment in the store if they've sent it out before. That stuff is like crack.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kcrowebird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/band-aid-cynthia-rowley
> Those are the ones in the shop!


 i love the black box ones (yay chic bandaids!)  but with my little girl still new to running around on her own two feet , i am pretty sure the cute beachy ones will come in handy   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kcrowebird (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder why they don't carry the clear Fresh Sugar lip treatment in the store if they've sent it out before. That stuff is like crack.


  I wondered the same thing. I was suprised to see it in her box. Maybe leftovers?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kcrowebird (Jun 7, 2012)

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/new/deborah-lippmann-on-the-beach
 Oh how I wish they would just toss this into to a couple boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Jun 7, 2012)

Uh oh.. the impatience is starting to set in now that people are receiving their boxes lol. I haven't even received my shipping notice yet (I usually get the email on/around the 10th) - I wish they could send west coast boxes out faster! Train some carrier pigeons or something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amberlamps (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Uh oh.. the impatience is starting to set in now that people are receiving their boxes lol. I haven't even received my shipping notice yet (I usually get the email on/around the 10th) - I wish they could send west coast boxes out faster! Train some carrier pigeons or something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 They send the boxes out by numbers, not location. I'm in AZ and I received my shipping notification.


----------



## bumbleme07 (Jun 7, 2012)

for those that got their boxes, do you see feedback buttons on the items you received? Or are they not up yet


----------



## jbird1175 (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My shipping info updated.
> 
> ...


 This what my box is also. I'm a little disappointed/worried b/c I see everyone else's box weights are more. Wah! I want the stainiac, the bandaids and those ziplock bags!


----------



## amberlamps (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This what my box is also. I'm a little disappointed/worried b/c I see everyone else's box weights are more. Wah! I want the stainiac, the bandaids and those ziplock bags!


A box of bandaids is really light.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Same with ziplock bags.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Uh oh.. the impatience is starting to set in now that people are receiving their boxes lol. I haven't even received my shipping notice yet (I usually get the email on/around the 10th) - I wish they could send west coast boxes out faster! Train some carrier pigeons or something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


  I'm in the same boat... haven't gotten my shipping notice yet either. I know they ship out in waves but I think their "waves" should start with the people who are the farthest away. Just seems to make more sense because it will take them longer to get their box than someone right down the street from them, lol! At the same time though, I love when people get their boxes early so I can see what they got and get even more antsy and excited for mine to come, LOL!


----------



## JessP (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They send the boxes out by numbers, not location. I'm in AZ and I received my shipping notification.


 Ohhh, thanks for letting me know that!


----------



## kristen87 (Jun 7, 2012)

For those of you who have already received their boxes, is there a feedback option to review for points under your account? I still don't see feedback available on any items. I also wasn't credited 10 points after it shipped.

Points are my favorite aspect of Birchbox...I will be extremely disappointed if they stop their incentive system!


----------



## arendish (Jun 7, 2012)

People are already getting them? Oh no, now I have to rush to my mailbox as soon as I get off work!


----------



## JessP (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They send the boxes out by numbers, not location. I'm in AZ and I received my shipping notification.


 Ohhh, thanks for letting me know! I remember reading on their website that if you live on the west coast it could a full 10 days to receive your box, so I just assumed shipping time was the reason why I got my boxes after a lot of people!


----------



## amberlamps (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kristen87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you who have already received their boxes, is there a feedback option to review for points under your account? I still don't see feedback available on any items. I also wasn't credited 10 points after it shipped.
> 
> Points are my favorite aspect of Birchbox...I will be extremely disappointed if they stop their incentive system!


If you're monthly, you only get 10 points for your first box.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kristen87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you who have already received their boxes, is there a feedback option to review for points under your account? I still don't see feedback available on any items. I also wasn't credited 10 points after it shipped.
> 
> Points are my favorite aspect of Birchbox...I will be extremely disappointed if they stop their incentive system!




the 10 points on purchase is just for your first month, isn't it ?  the rest of the points come from reviewing the products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BarbieZ (Jun 7, 2012)

I got my shipping notice late last night and was surprised that I already had weights and it had shipped on the 5th!  Last month it took 4 or 5 days for the box to even ship after I got my confirmation for both of my subs and another couple days for it to update.  Here's what I've got:

Weight (lbs.): 
0.4763
Projected Delivery Date:
Jun 11 2012

But, I think I should get it tomorrow, since it arrived at the big post office a couple of towns over this morning. 

Haven't gotten a shipping notice for my 2nd sub, though (which I had just gotten for the Gossip Girl box and meant to cancel, but I'll hold on to it if there's going to be good boxes next month!).  Hopefully that means totally different boxes, since I got the same exact box twice last month.


----------



## kristen87 (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you're monthly, you only get 10 points for your first box.


 Ahhhh ok...I thought it was odd since I was billed and they did not show! Thanks for clearing that up! &lt;3


----------



## JessP (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in the same boat... haven't gotten my shipping notice yet either. I know they ship out in waves but I think their "waves" should start with the people who are the farthest away. Just seems to make more sense because it will take them longer to get their box than someone right down the street from them, lol! At the same time though, I love when people get their boxes early so I can see what they got and get even more antsy and excited for mine to come, LOL!


 Ha I totally agree (on both counts!). I am so not good at trying to keep each Birchbox a surprise - definitely like checking to see what people have gotten until I receive mine!


----------



## HeatherFeather (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bumbleme07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> for those that got their boxes, do you see feedback buttons on the items you received? Or are they not up yet


 I checked a few of my items, and there were no feedback options.


----------



## Janamaste (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kcrowebird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my mother a 3 month sub for mothers day and this is what she got:
> 
> ...


 Welcome boxes are usually pretty generic(ie. non-age specific).

Tell her she can use the BB cleanser to clean her makeup brushes.


----------



## JessicaMarie (Jun 7, 2012)

My mom just got her box without getting a shipping notification first. 

She got....

The men's cologne (which will end up going to my dad) A cute tili bag in a pink and turquoise leopard print pattern Beauty Blender Cleanser (she doesn't have a bb or any makeup brushes, so that will probably go to me) theBalm Staniac in Beauty Queen Comodynes Self Tanning Towlettes in the Intensive Formula (2 packets) Number 4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect   Ok, so it's worth about $16.37, not bad
Overall, she wasn't thrilled as the majority of the products were busts to her. As always with Birchbox though, this could be someone else's dream box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jun 7, 2012)

My 2 boxes are out for delivery and both weigh .4810.  I think we might have the same box.   I think the stuff in your box is pretty cool so I'd be happy to get them (at least until what I see everyone else gets and then have BB envy LOL).  And btwn the 2 boxes, i'll have one full sample of the first item (ha ha!).

Quote:

Originally Posted by *HeatherFeather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My box weighed .484.  This is what I got.

Apothederm Stretch Mark Cream

CleanWell Hand Sanitizing Wipes Scalisi Skincare Anti-Aging Moisturizer SPF 30 theBalm Stainiac in Beauty Queen Lifestyle extras- Band-Aid by Cynthia Rowley (full size box) John Varvatos Star USA


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They send the boxes out by numbers, not location. I'm in AZ and I received my shipping notification.


I live with my mom and hers shipped and mine didn't, so apparently the batches they send boxes out in aren't just based on location.  WTF.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I want my damn box!


----------



## TallCoolTexan (Jun 7, 2012)

I don't have the current box yet.. Slow shipping to Texas!!

As for socks, I bet it's that crazy company which sells mismatched socks. They sell on QVC a lot.

Also, the company is  advertising like mad everywhere. Makes me want to hurl to think about wearing clown looking mismatched socks. Ranks right up there with the clown toe sock fad.  Probably cute on a toddler, but that's where they should stay, LOLOL..


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I live with my mom and hers shipped and mine didn't, so apparently the batches they send boxes out in aren't just based on location.  WTF.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I want my damn box!


 They aren't based on location at all, they go out by box number, which is (supposedly) based on your beauty profile.


----------



## ddave (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My 2 boxes are out for delivery and both weigh .4810.  I think we might have the same box.   I think the stuff in your box is pretty cool so I'd be happy to get them (at least until what I see everyone else gets and then have BB envy LOL).  And btwn the 2 boxes, i'll have one full sample of the first item (ha ha!).


 My box weighs .4800 so I'm guessing we've got the same box. I got my shipping email yesterday. I'd be thrilled if I got the stuff in the box you're referring to...especially about the lipstain! It would be like 10 x better than my GG box last month. Definitely hoping for this box!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 7, 2012)

I havent gotten a shipment confirmation on either of my accounts. Booo


----------



## JennyDBV (Jun 7, 2012)

Here is my first box for June  .4770 shipping weight


----------



## JessicaMarie (Jun 7, 2012)

Does anyone know the sample size of beauty blender cleanser? I looked on the info card as well as on the bottle and nothing. I like to calculate my mom and I's box values.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They aren't based on location at all, they go out by box number, which is (supposedly) based on your beauty profile.


I get that, but some months I get mine first and vise versa.  Weird that it changes month to month when our beauty profiles haven't.


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 7, 2012)

​


> Originally Posted by *kcrowebird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://www.birchbox.com/shop/new/deborah-lippmann-on-the-beach
> Oh how I wish they would just toss this into to a couple boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
Oh. My. Gosh., If I received this in my box I think I would FLIP!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So pretty for summer!​  ​ xX​


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know the sample size of beauty blender cleanser? I looked on the info card as well as on the bottle and nothing. I like to calculate my mom and I's box values.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I received it last month and estimated it at 0.5 oz.   It's annoying that it's not labeled, right?


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ​
> Oh. My. Gosh., If I received this in my box I think I would FLIP!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So pretty for summer!​  ​ xX​


 I think I'm just gonna cave and buy it.  It is SOOO pretty.


----------



## JessicaMarie (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received it last month and estimated it at 0.5 oz.   It's annoying that it's not labeled, right?


 Soooo annoying haha


----------



## JennyDBV (Jun 7, 2012)

Second box June Birchbox : weight .4780 





First box : 

Apothederm Stretch Mark Cream Cleanwell Individual Sanitizing wipwa - 2 single use packets Scalisi Skincare anti- aging moisturizer theBalm Stainiac in Beauty Queen    Lifestyle extra: Cyntia Rowley Band aids  John Varvatos cologne sample  
Second box: Ada Cosmetics Bronzer in Peach Borghese cleansing bar for face and body Bvlgari Omnia perfume sample theBalm Stainiac in Beauty Queen     Liefestyle Extra Cynthia Rowley Band aids


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I get that, but some months I get mine first and vise versa.  Weird that it changes month to month when our beauty profiles haven't.


 The boxes match up with different profiles every month, so if you got box 2 one month, and someone else got box 2, the next month you might get box 8 and they'll get box 6, there really doesn't seem to be a rhyme or reason to it. 

And some months box 1 ships last and box 17 ships first.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ​
> Oh. My. Gosh., If I received this in my box I think I would FLIP!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So pretty for summer!​  ​ xX​




it is GORGEOUS ! look look





BUTTT if we don't get them, i have a pretty good dupe in my collection. it's by finger paints (spring collection 2012) and it is around 5 bucks as opposed to DL's 18-20 bucks. just in case you really wanted it !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 7, 2012)

hm so far it looks like everyone is getting the thebalm stain thing. i hope it isn''t for first-rush boxes only, (since that has not been me the last 2 months) i will cry !

**white used to block spoiler. highlight to read


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JennyDBV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Second box June Birchbox : weight .4780
> 
> ...


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The boxes match up with different profiles every month, so if you got box 2 one month, and someone else got box 2, the next month you might get box 8 and they'll get box 6, there really doesn't seem to be a rhyme or reason to it.
> 
> And some months box 1 ships last and box 17 ships first.


lol, yes it doesn't seem to have a system to it.  I get what you're saying.  Strange.  I guess I thought there was a little more of a strategy to it.  Thx.  But I still hope I get mine before the 12th cause every month the latest I've got it was the 14th (and that was my first month which I didn't sign up for until a week before boxes shipped)


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> lol, yes it doesn't seem to have a system to it.  I get what you're saying.  Strange.  I guess I thought there was a little more of a strategy to it.  Thx.  But I still hope I get mine before the 12th cause every month the latest I've got it was the 14th (and that was my first month which I didn't sign up for until a week before boxes shipped)


 Yeah, imo it's a mess, lol. I guess it keeps us guessing, but I like certainty.


----------



## JennyDBV (Jun 7, 2012)

I posted a pic of my 2 boxes. Is anyone having trouble seeing the pics?


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I get that, but some months I get mine first and vise versa.  Weird that it changes month to month when our beauty profiles haven't.


 Well, the box numbers change each month so you never know what box your beauty profile's set of products will be in, if that makes sense  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

xX

***EDIT: (Oops, I didnt realize this was answered as I was typing my response! These BB threads sure do move quickly!!)


----------



## StillPooh (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> IIRC, the welcome boxes are for gift subscriptions. I never got a welcome box, my first was a regular box.





> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think sometimes there is a designated box for first-time birchbox subscribers. I got the email saying I would receive a "welcome" box filled with our favorites or something along those lines... but it ended up being a regular box like everyone else's. I don't think they are consistent, but it seems the welcome box often has items from previous boxes.





> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think that if you don't have a profile filled out when the box ships you get a welcome box.  My first box was TV, but a couple friends who signed up in April got a welcome box.





> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a Welcome box instead of the April box but everybody got the GG Box whether it was your first box or not. I figured it was because it was sponsored or something.


 I signed up and immediately filled out a profile. My first box came in April and was a 'welcome' box. 

This will be my third month and deciding box. May was okay, but not all that. If this one doesn't thrill me, I'm gonna spend my points and cancel my account.


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it is GORGEOUS ! look look
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the dupe suggestion! However, I dont currently own any of the DL ones so I may just have to give in and splurge on this AHHHMAZZING COLOR!

xX


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JennyDBV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I posted a pic of my 2 boxes. Is anyone having trouble seeing the pics?


 The list is visible but No, the picture is not showing up.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 7, 2012)

Ok, my b*%#%^ing is over--just got my shipping notice. Lol.  I'm like a kid at Christmas--so impatient.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks for the dupe suggestion! However, I dont currently own any of the DL ones so I may just have to give in and splurge on this AHHHMAZZING COLOR!
> ...




i can't blame you - her formula is fabulous, not to even mention the colors being amazing!  i have to say though, the formula on the dupe is soooo good. i was actually shocked when i first tried it !


----------



## Samantha Calkin (Jun 7, 2012)

I was searching instagram and I found this picture! I died when I saw the.....







.....BANDAGES! haha sorry


----------



## Souly (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JennyDBV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I posted a pic of my 2 boxes. Is anyone having trouble seeing the pics?


 I can't see them


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, the box numbers change each month so you never know what box your beauty profile's set of products will be in, if that makes sense  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


No worries  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Souly (Jun 7, 2012)

I got my shipping notice. No weight yet. I actually really like those

bandaids!
Super cute!


----------



## MerMaeg (Jun 7, 2012)

My box shipped yesterday and weighs 0.4570

I'm so excited to get the box, my products usually show up on the webpage a few days before I actually get it.

My first box was the Teen Vogue box and I LOVED it.

I wasn't so thrilled with April's box and didn't really like the Gossip Girl box, but the Dr Jart BB cream is my new favorite product!


----------



## tameloy (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Samantha Calkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was searching instagram and I found this picture! I died when I saw the.....
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 7, 2012)

Band-aids? REALLY?! Oh I'd be pissed if that were my box. Not that's it's a bad item it's just NOT what I would expect much less a sample of men's cologne.


----------



## mishtastic (Jun 7, 2012)

OMG I want this box sooo badly. Those are so cute and I really want the makeup product.



> Originally Posted by *Samantha Calkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was searching instagram and I found this picture! I died when I saw the.....
> 
> ...


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 7, 2012)

SO jealous of that box already, because I'm definitely not lucky enough to get it. lol.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh and no shipping notice for me yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> SO jealous of that box already, because I'm definitely not lucky enough to get it. lol.


 Says the girl who received TWO revolutions beauty balms.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Band-aids? REALLY?! Oh I'd be pissed if that were my box. Not that's it's a bad item it's just NOT what I would expect much less a sample of men's cologne.


 i was kind of thinking that too. but i think between bandaids and those baggies i'd probably get more use out of bandaids.

this month seems kind of like a dud, not awful, just not special. any big ticket makeup items we know of yet?

maybe the stila bronzer if it's fullsize?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Says the girl who received TWO revolutions beauty balms.


 That's why I'm not lucky enough, that month stole all of my Birchbox luck. 






I cancelled my extra BB, so I only have one chance at greatness now.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i was kind of thinking that too. but i think between bandaids and those baggies i'd probably get more use out of bandaids.
> 
> ...


----------



## GinaM (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Band-aids? REALLY?! Oh I'd be pissed if that were my box. Not that's it's a bad item it's just NOT what I would expect much less a sample of men's cologne.


  I think the band-aids are super cute and it's the ONE thing for sure in that box I know I would use! LOL!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 7, 2012)

OMG I see they're real by benefit on the new products page. Don't remember seeing that before!!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 7, 2012)

Crap... I just got my tracking # which means I'm getting a crappy box. Least that's how it seems. HOPEFULLY I'm NOT getting the self-tanner or men's cologne since I have those items already but knowing my luck I will.


----------



## JennyDBV (Jun 7, 2012)

I tried posting the photos of my two boxes again. I hope this works!


----------



## AuntOly1 (Jun 7, 2012)

Maybe it is because the Stila is just a packette. Seems more likely than it being full size


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's why I'm not lucky enough, that month stole all of my Birchbox luck.
> ...


 lol, well good luck! I don't think I'll feel "lucky" with any of the items this month, lol. At least I don't have box envy!


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Crap... I just got my tracking # which means I'm getting a crappy box. Least that's how it seems. HOPEFULLY I'm NOT getting the self-tanner or men's cologne since I have those items already but knowing my luck I will.


why would that mean you're getting a crappy box?  Hope not, cause I just got mine too lol.  Is there a full list of items yet?


----------



## Country Chic (Jun 7, 2012)

Was this item in the BB shop before?  Or is it new?

Benefit they're real mascara
because I would like a sample of this


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 7, 2012)

Ohh, it works now. Thanks !



> Originally Posted by *JennyDBV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AuntOly1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Maybe it is because the Stila is just a packette. Seems more likely than it being full size



Hm it looks about right.  the product is only 1 fluid ounce full size.  they sent out full size liquid liners last month so hopefully this time too!


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 7, 2012)

I pray pleaaaaase no BandAids for me!!!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Usually the lower box #s go out first (among the first two days of shipping). The later the items ship the higher chance it'll be a higher box #. Usually the lower box #s have been (historically) boxes I never cared for. Doing the lists for the last year I've noticed a trend on box contents and when boxes ship at certain times it'll be certain boxes. Make sense? It makes total sense in my head but not sure if I'm sharing it right.


 i think you're right. april mine shipped out kind of late and i got a full size of alima lip bam and a really big sample of willa face wash. last month mine shipped out later also and i got diorshow. because of this i was also kind of sad when i got my tracking yesterday too! my weight is .5950 though, so who knows really.


----------



## amberlamps (Jun 7, 2012)

I hope I get bandaids. They're really cute, especially the blue box. But my box is so far the lightest, I think, at 0.4450 lbs.


----------



## tameloy (Jun 7, 2012)

I love the band aids!


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JennyDBV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is my first box for June  .4770 shipping weight
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 7, 2012)

Got one shipping notice so far, no weight yet. Here's to getting 2 diff boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amberlamps (Jun 7, 2012)

I noticed a new item in the Lifestyle section:

Modcloth headband!!


----------



## pinktergal (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> lol, yes it doesn't seem to have a system to it.  I get what you're saying.  Strange.  I guess I thought there was a little more of a strategy to it.  Thx.  But I still hope I get mine before the 12th cause every month the latest I've got it was the 14th (and that was my first month which I didn't sign up for until a week before boxes shipped)


 
*There is a system. They ship the boxes by numbers in waves. So for example, boxes # 4 and 16 might have shipped yesterday, and boxes 9 and 20 might ship today, etc. As to WHY certain people get certain boxes seems to be a mystery. But the shipping is by box number, and they're not necessarily (and very rarely are) in numerical order. So box 22 could go out before box 1 some months. And locations have nothing too do with when your box ships. *


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Usually the lower box #s go out first (among the first two days of shipping). The later the items ship the higher chance it'll be a higher box #. Usually the lower box #s have been (historically) boxes I never cared for. Doing the lists for the last year I've noticed a trend on box contents and when boxes ship at certain times it'll be certain boxes. Make sense? It makes total sense in my head but not sure if I'm sharing it right.


Lol, no I get what you're saying.  My mom and I both got the last GG BB and they shipped the same day, and we had COMPLETELY different boxes...Loved what I got, but as far as being "worth the money", hers was definitely worth more--she got the one with dior stuff and I got box 9 I think (color club coral color and ojon).


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ohh, it works now. Thanks !


 I love the second box!!


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I noticed a new item in the Lifestyle section:
> 
> ...


----------



## BarbieZ (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JennyDBV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is my first box for June  .4770 shipping weight
> 
> ...


----------



## peebeenjay (Jun 7, 2012)

I own that mascara. It is really really nice and makes your lashes long I will tell you that. I think bad gal makes them thicker looking but they're real makes them totally va-va voom and i can wear just that mascara and look fab during the day!



> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG I see they're real by benefit on the new products page. Don't remember seeing that before!!


 I really hope I don't get that Bvulgari perfume. I got that last month in my GG box.

aaand...

I'm really hoping the Stila bronze is a full size, and that I get it! I'm not sure how they could get the liquids separated like that in a foil packet or mini tube, so hopefully yay!


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peebeenjay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I own that mascara. It is really really nice and makes your lashes long I will tell you that. I think bad gal makes them thicker looking but they're real makes them totally va-va voom and i can wear just that mascara and look fab during the day!
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I noticed a new item in the Lifestyle section:
> 
> ...


----------



## peebeenjay (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I noticed a new item in the Lifestyle section:
> 
> ...


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peebeenjay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I own that mascara. It is really really nice and makes your lashes long I will tell you that. I think bad gal makes them thicker looking but they're real makes them totally va-va voom and i can wear just that mascara and look fab during the day!
> 
> ...


----------



## tameloy (Jun 7, 2012)

This month's box is really starting to excite me...


----------



## koolcryyss (Jun 7, 2012)

I haven't got my tracking info yet! I'm hoping for the balm stainiac and the band aids... while the full sized stila may be nice, i dont use foundation or bronzer really :/


----------



## crazymomma10 (Jun 7, 2012)

Still no tracking number here. But I cannot help but be excited after my horrible GG box last month I am really looking forward to this month.
I am getting anxious at the same time though I want to know what I am getting haha. So now I wait and jump every time my phone bings with a new email.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 7, 2012)

THAT is adorable! yes please!!


Quote: Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I noticed a new item in the Lifestyle section:

Modcloth headband!!


----------



## Janamaste (Jun 7, 2012)

Mine shipped! 

Hoping for the 

Stila Bronzer
but I'm concerned that there seem to be zero hair products this month. Am I missing something. Hair is my splurge and I never get hair products.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 7, 2012)

Good to see lots of ppl want the bronzer so if I get that I will be able to trade it


----------



## amberlamps (Jun 7, 2012)

There are 7 new hair products:

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/hair/number-4-super-comp-prep-protect
http://www.birchbox.com/shop/hair/blow-pro-beach-blow
http://www.birchbox.com/shop/hair/hair-rules-volumizing-shampoo
http://www.birchbox.com/shop/hair/kelly-van-gogh-wonderlust
http://www.birchbox.com/shop/hair/kelly-van-gogh-shampoo
http://www.birchbox.com/shop/hair/kelly-van-gogh-conditioner
http://www.birchbox.com/shop/hair/hair-rules-quench-conditioner


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 7, 2012)

The official box photos are still not up on Birchbox. I see place holders at certain intervals but no actual June boxes. I've gone up to 1100.jpg and so far nada.


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Band-aids? REALLY?! Oh I'd be pissed if that were my box. Not that's it's a bad item it's just NOT what I would expect much less a sample of men's cologne.


I feel like the cologne is so much worse...at least the bandaids are a lifestyle extra everyone can use, unlike some of their previous lifestyle extras, which depend a lot on personal preference. And it's a full-sized product, which I'd rather have than a tea bag or two. The cologne, however: I am married and my husband would never wear it. Ever. He likes to smell like the soap he uses and that's about it.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 7, 2012)

Very true it's just not what I expect for a TRAVEL item since the theme is Jet Set. Ahh well, IF I get it WILL use the items 'cause my daughters are ALWAYS bugging me, "mom do we have Band-Aids?"


----------



## lady41 (Jun 7, 2012)

I lovvvvvve love love that stila bronzer! Got my delivery notice yesterday but my info hasn't updated so still no box weight im so excited! And very impatient!


----------



## jbird1175 (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I feel like the cologne is so much worse...at least the bandaids are a lifestyle extra everyone can use, unlike some of their previous lifestyle extras, which depend a lot on personal preference. And it's a full-sized product, which I'd rather have than a tea bag or two. The cologne, however: I am married and my husband would never wear it. Ever. He likes to smell like the soap he uses and that's about it.


Agreed, I also feel like the cologne is worse than the bandaids. I really hope I do not get that men's cologne!


----------



## Marshie (Jun 7, 2012)

Still no tracking info.




But I am kinda excited to see what two boxes I get.


----------



## dryadsbubble (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i think you're right. april mine shipped out kind of late and i got a full size of alima lip bam and a really big sample of willa face wash. last month mine shipped out later also and i got diorshow. because of this i was also kind of sad when i got my tracking yesterday too! my weight is .5950 though, so who knows really.


 I've only received 1 box so far (May's box), but I received mine late in the shipments and had the box with the Kerastase Shampoo/Conditioner/Hair oil, Stila liner, color club, and Dr. Jart bb cream. 

Also... USPS says that my box was out for delivery this morning!! Perhaps it's waiting for me at home!?


----------



## GinaM (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I LOVE STUFF LIKE THIS!!


  So cute!!!! I would definitely wear that!


----------



## peebeenjay (Jun 7, 2012)

ok i've compiled my ideal box now from the options for far. haha

stila one step bronze
mod cloth headband
cynthia rowley band-aids
stainiac lip and cheek
deborah lipmann on the beach polish
melvita facial mist

 
in a perfect world! hopefully both of my boxes will contain at least half of those!

IF only....


----------



## dryadsbubble (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope I get bandaids. They're really cute, especially the blue box. But my box is so far the lightest, I think, at 0.4450 lbs.


 Mine's 0.4350, sooo box twins? Or mine is just even lighter than yours!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Jun 7, 2012)

The lack of box pics is killing me, just killing me.


----------



## peebeenjay (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope I get bandaids. They're really cute, especially the blue box. But my box is so far the lightest, I think, at 0.4450 lbs.


 my first one is 0.4320

i think that's the lightest i've seen


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 7, 2012)

THIS!! Everyone is so excited for the band-aids and I am like





I don't remember the last time I wore a band-aid so it would be a fail for me. I will get them though, I am sure lol

I have been fairly happy with my boxes lately. They haven't been AMAZING (with the exception of the TV box) so I am ready for a wow!



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Band-aids? REALLY?! Oh I'd be pissed if that were my box. Not that's it's a bad item it's just NOT what I would expect much less a sample of men's cologne.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FooFooShnickens* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The lack of box pics is killing me, just killing me.


 Ahhhhhh!  I know it.  Pure agony.


----------



## MrsG (Jun 7, 2012)

I got my box already.


----------



## Blair Vorbeck (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MrsG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box already.


 What did you get??


----------



## MrsG (Jun 7, 2012)

I got a stretch mark cream.

stainiac is 1.2ml.

scalisi anti-aging moisturizer 5g

men perfume

and bandaid which is super cute

and 2 hand wipes I forgot put into the picture.


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MrsG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box already.


 Spill it! What was your box weight?


----------



## MrsG (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Blair Vorbeck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What did you get??


 posted.


----------



## Souly (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I noticed a new item in the Lifestyle section:
> 
> ...


----------



## sinatraskitten (Jun 7, 2012)

Waaa I want the staniac...  looks like they are in the first round of boxes and I haven't received my shipping notice yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Linnake (Jun 7, 2012)

Got my shipping confirm and so did my 2 co-workers... no weight yet.


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Jun 7, 2012)

Those of you getting stretch mark cream... does your profile state you have children?? Just wonder how they are deciding who to give that to.


----------



## JadedBeauty (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MrsG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dryadsbubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've only received 1 box so far (May's box), but I received mine late in the shipments and had the box with the Kerastase Shampoo/Conditioner/Hair oil, Stila liner, color club, and Dr. Jart bb cream.
> 
> Also... USPS says that my box was out for delivery this morning!! Perhaps it's waiting for me at home!?


My May box went out quite late and I got the lowest-value one (the one with the color club, Kiehl's, the perfume sample, and the ojon, but no stila)--it was an okay box because I like the Kiehl's and Ojon, but people complained about the low value a lot IIRC.


----------



## Lilith McKee (Jun 7, 2012)

I got my birchbox #1 today!  I am such a happy!!!

My birchbox!





Box Goodies:

*Comodynes Self Tanning Intensive:*  Squee!  I love self tanner I can't wait to try it!!!

*Eyeko Fate Eye Stick:*  OMG this looks full size and it looks black in the stick but on skin it is a pretty green/teal shade, definitely a color I do not have and will work with my skin tone.

*Likewise Facial Moisturizer + Sun Protectant SPF 50 Normal to Oily:*  I am an avid user of sunscreen (hence why I am also happy to get self tanner lol) it says it helps mattify which is awesome, totally trying this out tomorrow!

*The Balm Stainiac in Beauty Queen: * I love stains of all kinds and I have never tried this one out!  The perfect size to keep in my bag too!

Lifestyle extras:

*Tili Bag*: a cute little ziplock type bag, definitely an extra I will use.

*John Varvatos Star USA*: omg I can't wait till hubby gets home so I could test this on him, smells lovely in the bottle

As you can tell I love this box bunches!  I think box #2 will be coming tomorrow, can't wait!


----------



## JadedBeauty (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lilith McKee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my birchbox #1 today!  I am such a happy!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## sinatraskitten (Jun 7, 2012)

and going off of your profile pic, you could rock that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lilith McKee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my birchbox #1 today!  I am such a happy!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## heather4602 (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lilith McKee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my birchbox #1 today!  I am such a happy!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## dryadsbubble (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The official box photos are still not up on Birchbox. I see place holders at certain intervals but no actual June boxes. I've gone up to 1100.jpg and so far nada.


 What is the "1100.jpg" thing you're talking about?


----------



## tevans (Jun 7, 2012)

> I got my birchbox #1 today! Â I am such a happy!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



What a great box ! Can't wait for mine ! Got confirmation today !


----------



## peebeenjay (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sinatraskitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Waaa I want the staniac...  looks like they are in the first round of boxes and I haven't received my shipping notice yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i will trade a stainiac for a headband haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> if i get that anyways!


----------



## MrsG (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JadedBeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What was the weight on this box if you don't mind me asking?


 around 0.48.


----------



## sinatraskitten (Jun 7, 2012)

peebeenjay - You got a deal!


----------



## peebeenjay (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lilith McKee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my birchbox #1 today!  I am such a happy!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## MrsG (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FooFooShnickens* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those of you getting stretch mark cream... does your profile state you have children?? Just wonder how they are deciding who to give that to.


 No, I didn't have any child. But I'm trying right now, so exciting to have a cream in my box.


----------



## dragonfly57 (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lilith McKee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my birchbox #1 today!  I am such a happy!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Jun 7, 2012)

I _really_ don't want any stretch mark cream.


----------



## Lilith McKee (Jun 7, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## peebeenjay (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FooFooShnickens* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I _really_ don't want any stretch mark cream.


this is a totally stupid question but is stretch mark cream ok for cellulite too?

no stretch marks but a bit of cellulite around my bum and I would be ok with the cream if it worked for that too.


----------



## Lilith McKee (Jun 7, 2012)

I hope you get it too!  I just put on the Eyeko stick and with a little help from a Sigma smudgy brush it is a gorgeous liner for a smokey look! I don't always wear shadow but I never leave the house without my eyeliner lol.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FooFooShnickens* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I _really_ don't want any stretch mark cream.




i will gladly take anyone's stretch mark cream. my daughter destroyed my abdomen in the last 2 weeks of pregnancy just zoooooommmm and i am a mess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> boo


----------



## peebeenjay (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lilith McKee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yep the weight was 0.4320    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


where are you located if you don't mind me asking? i'm on the west coast and mine shipping on 6-5

just trying to gauge when it MIGHT be here.

STILL waiting for a confirmation for my 2nd box.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I noticed a new item in the Lifestyle section:
> 
> ...


----------



## Anneke V (Jun 7, 2012)

I got my box today! Shipping estimate was for it to arrive June 11 - so it was a nice suprise.

I'm going to go ahead and say what I got because 1) I can't figure out how to post a spoiler and 2) most of this stuff was covered in their video:

1. beautyblender, brush cleanser.

2. Comodynes self-tanning towels (2)

3. Number 4 Super comb and prep (1.45 fl oz - nice size bottle)

4. Staniac

lifestyle: tili bag (seriously - this is a zip lock bag w/ a design printed on it. Would anyone pay $9 for a box of 10 of these?????) I'll use the bag for one of my kid's lunches... Hard to get excited about a ziplock baggie.

The men's cologne - I'll find someone to give it to.

I am actually really happy w/ my box. I know that a lot of prior posters didn't want self-tanner - but I wanted it because I've been using Jergen's tanner occasionally and it stinks so bad I can hardly stand myself. I love hair stuff, so the spray is good. The stainiac is fun, and the brush cleaner is fine (I'll use it - I wash my brushes every time I use them). April was my first box and it was great, May was pretty stinky for me, and I like this month's box. So far so good.

Looking forward to hearing what others got.


----------



## JadedBeauty (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Anneke V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today! Shipping estimate was for it to arrive June 11 - so it was a nice suprise.
> 
> ...


 How much did your box weigh?


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Jun 7, 2012)

I am pregnant with #2 right now so I would totally love the stretch mark cream! My daughter gave me a few light marks on my lower tummy. but they are pretty much invisible now... I have a feeling I won't be so lucky the second time around though.

I actually think I have stretch marks as one of my skin concerns on one of my profiles, so maybe I will get it?


----------



## Lilith McKee (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I noticed a new item in the Lifestyle section:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 7, 2012)

I haven't received my shipping confirmation as of yet..I hope for the Stila and Sun screen!


----------



## Lilith McKee (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peebeenjay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> where are you located if you don't mind me asking? i'm on the west coast and mine shipping on 6-5
> ...


 I am on the east coast, in Connecticut so the boxes don't have to travel too far to get to me.


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG thank you for this--I am 34w and have been thinking, "wheeee no stretch marks!" It's so much better to know this now than to all of a sudden get them in a few weeks as a bad surprise.


----------



## dryadsbubble (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lilith McKee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yep the weight was 0.4320    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Really?! Mine's 0.4350, which is SUPER close to yours!! I'm hoping!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (And, I guess I'll get over the cologne since it's an extra-extra)


----------



## lillybunny (Jun 7, 2012)

I have yet to receive a shipping confirmation. Should I be worried? I'd email them, but I already went through that a couple months ago, and they take forever to respond. -.-


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OMG thank you for this--I am 34w and have been thinking, "wheeee no stretch marks!" It's so much better to know this now than to all of a sudden get them in a few weeks as a bad surprise.



i was feeling great and only had a couple of tiny marks but i was overdue and she was a big girl haha. just keep on it with the palmer's cocoa butter ! i slacked off thinking i was safe, oops


----------



## erinkins (Jun 7, 2012)

I WANT THIS! Soooo bad!



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I noticed a new item in the Lifestyle section:
> 
> Modcloth headband!!


----------



## crazymomma10 (Jun 7, 2012)

Nope Don't worry until after the 10th. They have 29 different boxes come out and they only ship like 2-3 boxes a day it seems. I still haven't received mine as of right now and it's 3:22pm MST.


Edit: In response to the shipping question about being worried  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GinaM (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MrsG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StillPooh (Jun 7, 2012)

I never get a shipping notice before the 10th, but my box usually comes just a day or 2 later. 

I just with my web account would update to June so I could cheat and peek!


----------



## lillybunny (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *crazymomma10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nope Don't worry until after the 10th. They have 29 different boxes come out and they only ship like 2-3 boxes a day it seems. I still haven't received mine as of right now and it's 3:22pm MST.
> 
> Edit: In response to the shipping question about being worried  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Okay well I guess I will wait then. Maybe that just eliminates the type of box I may get!


----------



## GinaM (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lilith McKee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my birchbox #1 today!  I am such a happy!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## lillybunny (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AuntOly1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Maybe it is because the Stila is just a packette. Seems more likely than it being full size


Oh that would be evil! We'd get our hopes up for fullsize and it would be a packet!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's what happened to me too! Not a single mark until 37 weeks, then all of the sudden I woke up one morning and BAM there they were! Luckily I delivered a few days later, so they didn't get much worse, but holy cow it sucks! I thought I was in the clear because I hadn't gotten any and I was already so far along... NOPE! Nature's mean little trick!

I am only 2 months right now, but I am completely expecting to get more ths time around, so pass the stretch mark cream! I have heard really good things about that cream too!


----------



## lillybunny (Jun 7, 2012)

The men's cologne looks like a leftover. Seriously, that is awful. My account says *women'*s subscription for a reason, and I would have nobody to give it to.


----------



## crazymomma10 (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's what happened to me too! Not a single mark until 37 weeks, then all of the sudden I woke up one morning and BAM there they were! Luckily I delivered a few days later, so they didn't get much worse, but holy cow it sucks! I thought I was in the clear because I hadn't gotten any and I was already so far along... NOPE! Nature's mean little trick!
> 
> I am only 2 months right now, but I am completely expecting to get more ths time around, so pass the stretch mark cream! I have heard really good things about that cream too!


 

I am not lucky at all. I have stretch marks all over my belly, looks like a tiger scratched me from about an inch above my belly button all the way down. I also have them on my hips and chest  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . But it's genetics and I would do it again for my son! Anyways I kinda hope I get it maybe it will tone down some of these stretch marks.


----------



## koolcryyss (Jun 7, 2012)

I REALLY don't want any stretch cream.... what is a 16 year old going to do with stretch cream lol


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *crazymomma10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have a feeling I won't be lucky this time. I don't know why, I just have a bad feeling. I guess at least if I expect it I won't be so disappointed when I get them. Don't worry mamma! Those are our mommy badges




 .... that said, I would like to make my badges a little less noticeable lol.

On another note, I am wondering if they are going to be sending the sunless tanner to everyone who is listed as fair, because they said in the spoiler video that they worked well for fair skinned ladies...

I will be putting them up for trade though. I just end up looking funny when I put sunless tanner on.


----------



## peebeenjay (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I will be putting them up for trade though. I just end up looking funny when I put sunless tanner on.


 seriously. I'm half irish. I don't tan, I *BURN*.

I actually can not ever remember me being tan.

I will be putting the wipes up for trade to if I get them which it seems like now.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Jun 7, 2012)

My box came and I got: 

Beauty Blender Cleanser

Self Tanning wipes (2)

Number 4 Super Comb Prep and Protect(leave in treatment for hair)

theBalm Stainic in Beauty Queen(red stain for cheeks and lips, similar to Benetint by Benefit)
Tili Bag(basically a pretty printed ziplock bag to put all your travel items in)

John Varvatos Star USA cologne(it's to promote BB man)


----------



## zorabell (Jun 7, 2012)

I wonder why they are still sending out the

beauty blender cleanser?


----------



## StillPooh (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I REALLY don't want any stretch cream.... what is a 16 year old going to do with stretch cream lol


 Hopefully nothing!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peebeenjay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> seriously. I'm half irish. I don't tan, I *BURN*.
> 
> ...


 I am full German, and I am WHITE. I don't have strong pink or yellow undertone in my skin, it's just... very white. Everytime I have tried to use sunless tanner it looks orange or like I am dirty, even if I exfoliate really well before hand.

Not to mention... I already have all of my foundations/powder/concealer matched perfectly to my skin and I don't really use bronzer, so I don't want to have to find new make up to match the color the tanner would make me. If I used bronzer I *might* be able to get away with it, but I don't.

Too much up keep anyway...  Someone will love it and gladly trade though! That's why I love the trade board!


----------



## Lindzluv (Jun 7, 2012)

Just got my shipping notices at 3 this afternoon. No weight listed yet! Anyone else get a notice today?


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Jun 7, 2012)

YAYYYY my box came today for my second account. No notice for my second account just yet I haven't checked this thread in a while, but i think i got the same box as everyone else so far but I LOVE it. if you include the $25.00 off coupon and the men's item (I won't describe here since this isn't in a spoiler box yet) then  it's technically 7 items, 6 of which should be able to be reviewed! nice comeback, BB, and i haven't even received my other box yet!

Here's my box:

Theme: Jet Set (They all may be Jet Set, though).











In case you can't read the card:

1) Apothederm Stretch Mark Cream - SOOOOOOOO happy to get this. I've been lusting after it but can't seem to justify $89.95 just yet. I did trade someone here for it when BB sampled it a few months ago, however, it was a partially filled bottle, much like the Dr. Jart, so i didn't get many uses, but this one is completely filled!!! .7 oz/20 G. There's a lot to use! THRILLED

2) CleanWell Hand Sanitizing Wipes (2) - Not really a beauty product, but i will most definitely carry them in my purse or use them at work after using the phones or copier. Cool idea.

3) Scalist Skincare Anti-Aging Moisturizer Broad Spectrum SPF 30 -  I'm only 20, but love SPF Moisturizers and i always uses anti-aging products as a preventative measure. Will definitely use this. .2 oz/5g

4) theBalm cosmetics Stainiac in Beauty Queen - small sample (1.2 ML/0.04 FL oz) BUT this will still last me months. I am really into the idea of stains ever since the Revolution Beauty Balm came in my sis's box and she gave to me (not necessarily a stain, but similar idea). I'm happy to get this product, especially having oily skin, this is way less scary the the Revolutions creamy consistency.

5) (Life Style Extra) BAND-AID Cynthia Rowley Dress Up Band-Aids - they may just be band aids, but hey, this is full size! ($15.00 for 20) I love 'fancy' or decorative band aids, so i will use these. I was sooo ecstatic when someone at my work (law firm) bought disney princess band aids  as a joke hahaha. yes i'm stuck in my childhood.

6) (Birchbox Man Extra) John Varvatos Star USA - Yes this is a leftover from the June men boxes, but they are including it in this box as a small Father's day gift. I'm HAPPY to receive it as my boyfriend got it in his June box and he loves the scent. WIN!

7) (if you count this as a product/extra): a $25.00 off a first purchase with Artspace, a website who sells art from around the world. Definitely a cool idea but i really don't have the money or want to spend on art right now.

The inside of the shipping box had cute little pictures of what are supposed to be post cards stampings. Even the Product card was made to resemble a post card. Extra cute.
Considering i just found out I have to spend around a thousand dollars of my September Key West vacation money to fix things on my beloved Volkswagen bug, this really cheered me up today. I love everything i got and can't wait to see my other subs box. Birchbox has really redeemed themselves in my eyes in leui of all of the recent issues each month. I am veeeery satisfied.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marybbryant (Jun 7, 2012)

I got my shipping email today, but it hasnt updated, so no weight yet.

This is my 6th month with Birchbox, and the first time I have gotten a shipping notice before the 10th.  I always get great boxes with the "most wanted" product of that month, so my luck has probably run out.  I wont complain though.  I love getting any type of skin care, hair care, grooming and makeup, so I'm always pleased no matter whats in the box.  I did recieve one box (February) that I wasnt too happy with initially, but after I tried the products, I fell in love with all of them, and bought the full sizes of all of them.  It turned out to be one of my favorite boxes!  The only thing i have seen this month that I really dont care to recieve is the band aids.


----------



## marybbryant (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YAYYYY my box came today for my second account. No notice for my second account just yet I haven't checked this thread in a while, but i think i got the same box as everyone else so far but I LOVE it. if you include the $25.00 off coupon and the men's item (I won't describe here since this isn't in a spoiler box yet) then  it's technically 7 items, 6 of which should be able to be reviewed! nice comeback, BB, and i haven't even received my other box yet!
> 
> ...


 Sorry to hear about your car problems.  I know how that is!

That looks like a really good box!  I didnt realize the band aids were the lifestyle extra.  The Staniac looks like a great product, but I loved the Revolution blush.  I have really dry skin though.


----------



## Steffi (Jun 7, 2012)

If anyone doesn't want their bandaids I'd gladly take them.  LOL.  They'd get a LOT of use in my household.


----------



## mishtastic (Jun 7, 2012)

My box weight is .4470 so I'm hoping I get the box that Lilith McKee got since hers was .438 or something ... even though I'm already tan I could use the other items in the box.

It says it's supposed to be here Monday, but with any luck I'll get it tomorrow or Saturday! My whole day at work was wasted looking at this thread. Seriously ladies, please keep posting your pictures. It's so exciting to see what everyone got!


----------



## emc818 (Jun 7, 2012)

What was the weight of your box?


----------



## LahDiDah (Jun 7, 2012)

This month will be my first BB. I hope I don't get a welcome box because they don't sound so appealing. I really want that stain &amp; eyeko pencil.


----------



## Britvb12 (Jun 7, 2012)

I got this box as well and the weight was 0.5650

Beauty Blender Cleanser

Self Tanning wipes (2)

Number 4 Super Comb Prep and Protect(leave in treatment for hair)

theBalm Stainic in Beauty Queen(red stain for cheeks and lips, similar to Benetint by Benefit)

Tili Bag(basically a pretty printed ziplock bag to put all your travel items in)

John Varvatos Star USA cologne(it's to promote BB man)


----------



## JadedBeauty (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Britvb12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got this box as well and the weight was 0.5650
> 
> ...


----------



## mega789 (Jun 7, 2012)

What are the weights of these boxes?



> Originally Posted by *JennyDBV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 7, 2012)

My shipping wt is .564 could be what I'm getting! Yay!



> Originally Posted by *Britvb12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got this box as well and the weight was 0.5650
> 
> ...


----------



## randerso (Jun 7, 2012)

Can you guys post your weight along with the box pics? I have zero patience and want to figure out what I am getting, hehe. My weight is 0.4610, does anyone else have that?


----------



## kcrowebird (Jun 7, 2012)

Mine is .458?? Haven't seen that yet.


----------



## karenX (Jun 7, 2012)

ooh! I wonder if I got this too then! My weight was .5660

I would be super excited to get items #1,3, and 4 that you named.

Not so much for item #2 and 6, but I'd be so happy with the others that it would make up for it. 



> Originally Posted by *Britvb12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got this box as well and the weight was 0.5650
> 
> ...


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jun 7, 2012)

This is the earliest I've ever gotten my boxes.  I got 2 of the 2nd box that JennyDBV received.  Weight was 0.4810.  I'm excited to try all the products! And I like the lifestyle item though i'm not sure I need quite that many!  

I'm planning to cancel my 2nd acct once I've used up the points (will do so this month) bc I have SS and GB too.



> Originally Posted by *JennyDBV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jbro2006 (Jun 7, 2012)

The weight of my box is 6.0 - does anyone else have that weight?


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jbro2006* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The weight of my box is 6.0 - does anyone else have that weight?


 six pounds? whoa LOL. or did you mean 0.6?


----------



## mega789 (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh yay! looks like I am getting 2 different boxes after all. I thought they were going to be the same based on the weight but I looked at the wrong tracking. 
One box is .5700 and should arrive tomorrow and the other box should arrive later and weighs 0.6060. hmmmm


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 7, 2012)

6.0? 6.0?! Six pounds?! Holy... I think that's the HEAVIEST box I've EVER seen from Birchbox.


----------



## zorabell (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kcrowebird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is .458?? Haven't seen that yet.


Mine is the same weight so it looks like we are getting the same box, hopefully it is an awesome box. So far my box hasn't left the east coast yet has yours?


----------



## Meghan Leigh (Jun 7, 2012)

My 1st box weight is .432 so I'm excited for the tili bag. But the cologne? I'm single and my dad lives in Florida. I hope I get the headband in my other box! Or the band aids!


----------



## StellaSunshine (Jun 7, 2012)

> The weight of my box is 6.0 - does anyone else have that weight?Â


 OMG you are getting the barrettes! Lol, lol!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lorizav (Jun 7, 2012)

Mine have shipped with weights of .5700 and .5710  probably the same boxes.  DoesnÂ´t matter, I havenÂ´t seen anything I really want yet.  I have nofeedback buttons, do you think they are on to our trick

Also a while back someone posted a pic of the aqua blue polish.  I have one that is VERY close Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear in Blue me away.  I would be willing to swap it if anyone is interested.  I have used it a few times, probably 75% full, I won't be picky

Thanks


----------



## glamigirl (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG you are getting the barrettes! Lol, lol!


 lmao!!


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 7, 2012)

no self tanner please.


----------



## Steffi (Jun 7, 2012)

On another note:

 I doubt they'd put a lippmann polish in the boxes, though I WISH they would.  ESPECIALLY that blue they just put on the new items list. OMG.  Birchbox, if I got a box with just that polish and nothing else I'd be estatic.

Me? A polish junkie? Not at all..*whistles*


----------



## CourtneyB (Jun 7, 2012)

I think I'm the only person to get a .42 something or another. My main is .4350, and I'm pleased with that box. I have no idea what the second one is, though, based on that weight. Hopefully not the same thing! =)


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 7, 2012)

You must sub to Julep then? lol



> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On another note:
> 
> ...


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Jun 7, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## zorabell (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jumpnshout5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is .457 and it says "Package transferred to dest MI facility" in Edgewood, NY. Scheduled delivery date June 12 in No. Dak.


Mine says that too and my box is scheduled for delivery on the 12th in Texas


----------



## erikalisa55 (Jun 7, 2012)

The weight of my BB is .4454 and is scheduled to be delivered on June 12th. I receive the email from BB yesterday. Any of the boxes matching that weight? (I'm too lazy to dig through the thread right now, please don't judge me. Lol


----------



## Coocabarra (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine is the same weight so it looks like we are getting the same box, hopefully it is an awesome box. So far my box hasn't left the east coast yet has yours?


 Looks like we are box triplets! My weight is .458 with projected delivery date of 6/12 to the West Coast! Hopefully it's a good box!


----------



## lorizav (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JadedBeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess this my box, it shipped yesterday with a weight of .5700


 If I get 2 of these boxes (which is what it looks like), the entire thing will go up for swap


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mishtastic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box weight is .4470 so I'm hoping I get the box that Lilith McKee got since hers was .438 or something ... even though I'm already tan I could use the other items in the box.
> 
> It says it's supposed to be here Monday, but with any luck I'll get it tomorrow or Saturday! My whole day at work was wasted looking at this thread. Seriously ladies, please keep posting your pictures. It's so exciting to see what everyone got!


 We are box twins! I'm hoping I get the same box also.


----------



## Auntboo (Jun 7, 2012)

> OMG you are getting the barrettes! Lol, lol!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 OMG, too funny!!!!!!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jun 7, 2012)

i got my tracking # yesterday but it still says tracking info is not available yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i was hoping the box would get here by saturday.. boooo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Jun 7, 2012)

This is my box weight too!  If that is the one I am getting I'm excited about the 4th item the others meh.  Will cross my fingers I get the CR BA!  How sad I would be excited for those if not my My Glam has shipped so......



> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ooh! I wonder if I got this too then! My weight was .5660
> 
> ...


----------



## Steffi (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You must sub to Julep then? lol


 Actually, you'll probably be surprised, but no.  Julep as a company made me kind of leery with their issues(big ones) in the beginning, plus I've heard it's really hard to cancel.  Plus most of their colors are meh, and I'm not keen on the bottle shape/how much you get.  I wish there was other nail polish subs out there though, I'd likely sign up in a heartbeat.lol.  Not like I -need- more (I'm at over 500 bottles and about ten more coming. Yeah.)...but..pretty colors!


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 7, 2012)

Mine shipped yesterday with a weight of .5050, for anyone who its keeping track of that


----------



## snllama (Jun 7, 2012)

oooh I saw those bandaids at CVS and wanted to buy them just because I loved the prints. I hope I get them!

And my box has still not updated its shipping!!! I'm so sick of this game. I bet it didn't ship yet like the last two months.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 7, 2012)

Although those band aids are hella cute, I cant remember the last time I needed to use one so I really hope I dont get them. I dont really see the point of them being in a box with a jet setter theme.. am I missing something?


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YAYYYY my box came today for my second account. No notice for my second account just yet I haven't checked this thread in a while, but i think i got the same box as everyone else so far but I LOVE it. if you include the $25.00 off coupon and the men's item (I won't describe here since this isn't in a spoiler box yet) then  it's technically 7 items, 6 of which should be able to be reviewed! nice comeback, BB, and i haven't even received my other box yet!
> 
> ...


oops, i forgot to post my weight! .4730... also... I was just grocery shopping at Walmart and ALL of the special edition BAND AIDS (Kermit the frog, Disney, etc.) 20 counts were $2.97. I know Walmart is cheap, but really? $15.00 for bandages sponsored by a model? how ridiculous.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 7, 2012)

Well, my glam bag shipped, I'm still waiting on my BB shipping email.


----------



## zombielovrr (Jun 7, 2012)

Mine hasn't shipped either. =/ And I got no "give feedback" options on anything.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Although those band aids are hella cute, I cant remember the last time I needed to use one so I really hope I dont get them. I dont really see the point of them being in a box with a jet setter theme.. am I missing something?


 I always always pack Band-Aids (my Hello Kitty ones) with me in my carry on when I travel. Heck, I even carry some with me at all times in my purse, just in case I stub my toe or something, which I've been known to do. lol. I really hope I get them, but, since I haven't even got my shipping info yet, I doubt I am.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry to hear about your car problems.  I know how that is!
> 
> That looks like a really good box!  I didnt realize the band aids were the lifestyle extra.  The Staniac looks like a great product, but I loved the Revolution blush.  I have really dry skin though.


 
Thanks for the sympathy. luckily i can still drive it, but it needs the whole sha-bang in terms of Timing Belt and Water pump (Turbo Engine) which means big $$$$ but i need it since i'm @ 80,000 or else it could end up costing a whole lot more...then i have issues i have been ignoring with a coolant temp sensor that tells me my coolant is too hot/too cold when it;s fine, AND a oil pressure light that flashes and beeps when i stop my car  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...yeah Turbo bugs are great, but all Turbo models around 2001-2006 are known to have these issues due to a crappy temp sensor.  i'm very lucky that my bosses husband works on VW's/Audi's and is helping me big time, but it will still cost a lot given the VW dealership wants to charge me $3000.00.

back to the box...yes it is awesome and i am thrilled... i do wish i would have received the tanning wipes instead of the hand sanitizer wipes, but maybe someone will want to trade OR i will get those in my 2nd box. we'll see!


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG you are getting the barrettes! Lol, lol!


 HHHAHAAHAHAHHAHAHAHA you are hilarious.


----------



## dragonfly57 (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Actually, you'll probably be surprised, but no.  Julep as a company made me kind of leery with their issues(big ones) in the beginning, plus I've heard it's really hard to cancel.  Plus most of their colors are meh, and I'm not keen on the bottle shape/how much you get.  I wish there was other nail polish subs out there though, I'd likely sign up in a heartbeat.lol.  Not like I -need- more (I'm at over 500 bottles and about ten more coming. Yeah.)...but..pretty colors!


 I cancelled my Julep account about a month ago.  I was so surprised how easy it was.  I called said I wanted to cancel, was asked why and then the CS rep said okay, you are all cancelled.


----------



## sparkin (Jun 7, 2012)

I've never done Birchbox before, and I'm super excited for my first box! I'm a little bummed about the Band-Aids, I am allergic to adhesive. I wish there was some kind of allergy section in the profile otherwise I'm going to end up with a pile of unusable fashion tape and stick-on eyeliners  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## astokes (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sparkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've never done Birchbox before, and I'm super excited for my first box! I'm a little bummed about the Band-Aids, I am allergic to adhesive. I wish there was some kind of allergy section in the profile otherwise I'm going to end up with a pile of unusable fashion tape and stick-on eyeliners  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 At least anything with adhesive would usually be an "extra." Heck, even I still have those stick-on eyeliners at the verrrry bottom of my train case. ; )


----------



## Foureaves (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Emr410* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I haven't got my shipping notice yet and never received a shipping norice last month. I hope this isn't a pattern.
> 
> They sure dont have a problem finding my inbox when they want to send an email trying to get me to buy someing.


 Okaaayy?!?!?  That's exactly what I was going to post.  Except I did get mine for last month, but it was my first one.  I get propaganda email every other day though, no issues with those lol.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Usually the lower box #s go out first (among the first two days of shipping). The later the items ship the higher chance it'll be a higher box #. Usually the lower box #s have been (historically) boxes I never cared for. Doing the lists for the last year I've noticed a trend on box contents and when boxes ship at certain times it'll be certain boxes. Make sense? It makes total sense in my head but not sure if I'm sharing it right.


 I hope this is true, because I've not gotten the notification on my other box yet. Maybe I'll have a good chance of getting a good box this month...or at least a different box unlike last month when I got identical boxes.


----------



## jbro2006 (Jun 7, 2012)

haha - yeah - sorry - I posted that then left for dinner - just got back.  I




totally meant .600


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jbro2006* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha - yeah - sorry - I posted that then left for dinner - just got back.  I
> 
> ...


 we might be getting the same box! my weight was .5950


----------



## jbro2006 (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweet.  I would go crazy for a Eyeko eyeliner.  I wanted a stila one so bad and didn't get lucky.


----------



## jbro2006 (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> six pounds? whoa LOL. or did you mean 0.6?


 Yep - Sorry - I'm cracking up - I meant 0.6


----------



## jbro2006 (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 6.0? 6.0?! Six pounds?! Holy... I think that's the HEAVIEST box I've EVER seen from Birchbox.


 
bahahaha!  Can you imagine what could possibly in a 6 lb box?! .600


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Although those band aids are hella cute, I cant remember the last time I needed to use one so I really hope I dont get them. I dont really see the point of them being in a box with a jet setter theme.. am I missing something


 I always pack Band-Aids because 1. I have a tendency to run into things  2. I always end up in inappropriate shoes and need emergency blister covers. 3. Broken nails/badly chipped polish


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm hoping that all new products get put up tomorrow with feedback buttons!



I'm not good with surprises and I really want to know what I am getting.


----------



## onthecontrary (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> oops, i forgot to post my weight! .4730... also... I was just grocery shopping at Walmart and ALL of the special edition BAND AIDS (Kermit the frog, Disney, etc.) 20 counts were $2.97. I know Walmart is cheap, but really? $15.00 for bandages sponsored by a model? how ridiculous.


 I saw the Cynthia Rowley bandaids at CVS about a month ago for ~$5.00. Idk what BB is thinking charging $15 for them.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I always pack Band-Aids because 1. I have a tendency to run into things  2. I always end up in inappropriate shoes and need emergency blister covers. 3. Broken nails/badly chipped polish


 I keep them everywhere.  Wallet, Filofax, car, desk, backpack, suitcase -- you name it, Bandaids live there.  Add me to the list of people hoping they get some -- and to the list of people who will be adding them to my swap wishlist.  I cannot comprehend people who say they have no use for them!  Well, unless there's an allergy involved.  *That* is all too familiar to me.  

(And the zippered bags?  I'm hoping for those, too.  I have many, many ideas about how to use them.  But my Ambien just kicked in -- yay!  -- so I'll just go to bed now and ponder the potential there.)


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I always pack Band-Aids because 1. I have a tendency to run into things  2. I always end up in inappropriate shoes and need emergency blister covers. 3. Broken nails/badly chipped polish


 
#2 is me always. haha. i stand/walk like a dumbass apparently. blisters ahoy!


----------



## marybbryant (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope this is true, because I've not gotten the notification on my other box yet. Maybe I'll have a good chance of getting a good box this month...or at least a different box unlike last month when I got identical boxes.


 It does seem like thats the way it works.  I have always been one of the last to get a shipping confirmation, and I always great boxes.  My luck may have run out though, as I received my shipping notice this afternoon.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 WAHHH My dad warned me when I got my new '09 Bug as a graduation present that eventually we would be paying a lot in maintenance! Its nearly at the end of its 36k warranty and is running fine, but I have these horrible visions of the miles hitting 36001 and the car just falls apart.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emc818 (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I'm the only person to get a .42 something or another. My main is .4350, and I'm pleased with that box. I have no idea what the second one is, though, based on that weight. Hopefully not the same thing! =)


 @thewendyybird...what did you get??


----------



## Shutterbug68 (Jun 7, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## jbro2006 (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG you are getting the barrettes! Lol, lol!


 haha - I would laugh SO hard!


----------



## wadedl (Jun 8, 2012)

I am pretty sure I saw the bandaids at Target for the same price as the rest of the Bandaids a few months ago.


----------



## dryadsbubble (Jun 8, 2012)

My Birchbox came today! It was waiting at home when I arrived!
 
The weight of my box was 0.4320 and it was one of the previous boxes received by an earlier commenter.
 

 
with the Staniac, Eyeko, self-tanner, etc


----------



## peebeenjay (Jun 8, 2012)

well now i'm convinced with the other 0.4320 weight boxes having exactally the same items that i will be getting my first box with the

eyeko stick
i'm super excited being with birchbox for only 2 months and getting full size products both months! i don't have a lucky bone in my body!


----------



## dryadsbubble (Jun 8, 2012)

Me too!! June was my second month and I received the Stila liner in May and the Eyeko this month. Who knew?!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 8, 2012)

This is a question for the people who have already got their boxes and they have the men's cologne and/or the other extra ...

Can you give feedback for the extras?  I really want to be able to review all the products in my box this month.  I felt kinda gypped with the notecard last month.

Last month the notecards kinda ticked me off since they were charging for pack of them, but we could not review them.  Does anyone else feel that Birchbox knew people would not like 1 little notecard as a lifestyle extra and would give negative feedback if they could, so they decided to not offer us that option?

Tammy


----------



## peebeenjay (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is a question for the people who have already got their boxes and they have the men's cologne and/or the other extra ...
> 
> ...


 i don't think the feedback options are up for anyone yet if they got their boxes or not. i would assume by the 10th?


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 8, 2012)

Re: Feedback on extras or lifestyle goodies.

The answer is not always. Sometimes you can and sometimes you can't, it boils down to whether or not Birchbox is allowing it for that product.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Although those band aids are hella cute, I cant remember the last time I needed to use one so I really hope I dont get them. I dont really see the point of them being in a box with a jet setter theme.. am I missing something?


 They might help if someone were to go on vacation and walk around a lot and they forgot to break in their new travel shoes before they left home.  I get a blister every time I get new shoes.  I carry band aids all the time.


----------



## Kbxrbabe (Jun 8, 2012)

0.4700 Ship Weight

6/11 Delivery Date

Wah wah wah wah

Is Birchbox punishing us all with not feedback options early or post links? Or do you think the sponsored companies didn't like them doing it? I wonder.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jun 8, 2012)

I hope I get the same box with the eyeko fat eye stick. I got one last month, in box #7, but I wasnt too crazy about the satin taupe color I got.


----------



## Lilith McKee (Jun 8, 2012)

I really love my Eyeko Eye Stick but wow did it migrate all over my face last night, it was fine for a few hours but by hour four it started to smudge all over (I have oily skin so that never helps).  I didn't use a shadow primer so I will give that a go today to see if that helps (it should at least). 

   
But man I am really loving Birchbox, I would have never purchased a blue liner (last months Stila) or anything Teal.  Bluey colors really make my eyes pop it seems with my brown eyes, olive skin, and red hair.  Teal is my new favorite color lol.


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, my glam bag shipped, I'm still waiting on my BB shipping email.


 Same here...I'm hoping for Stila!


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shutterbug68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the same weight. Haven't been thrilled with the products I've seen so far. I'm paler than pale and I don't use any sort of self-tanning or bronzing products so those are pointless.
> 
> ...


 Living in NYC and riding the subway

Mind you BUMS live on those trains..well..Hand Sanitizer is a must!  I wouldn't mind at all.


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 8, 2012)

WOOOOWW, the spoiler links are still not up!

Oh Woe is me!


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Living in NYC and riding the subway
> 
> Mind you BUMS live on those trains..well..Hand Sanitizer is a must!  I wouldn't mind at all.


 lol, I agree!! If you take public transport, especially in a big city, wipes and sanitizer are the only thing that get me through. I mean...everyone has seen the picture of the lady with the pole people hold on to while standing between her butt cheeks by now, haven't they?? yuck.


----------



## Janamaste (Jun 8, 2012)

My tracking finally updated!

Weight (lbs.):
0.4999
Projected Delivery Date:
Jun 13 2012

I usually get my box 1 day earlier than projected though, so my countdown to Tuesday begins!


----------



## JessicaMarie (Jun 8, 2012)

No shipping email yet, but I'm surprisingly patient this month. My little box of goodies will be here soon enough.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mariahk83 (Jun 8, 2012)

My box weighs .598, I hope i'm not getting the same box with the BB Cleanser (hidden in white text) bc I got that LAST MONTH!


----------



## Angelalh (Jun 8, 2012)

totally jealous, all you people are getting your boxes and i havent even had a shipping notice yet :*(


----------



## Marshmelly (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Britvb12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got this box as well and the weight was 0.5650
> 
> ...


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> totally jealous, all you people are getting your boxes and i havent even had a shipping notice yet :*(


 I haven't either!

I got Myglam tho that is really odd. lol


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WOOOOWW, the spoiler links are still not up!
> 
> Oh Woe is me!


 IKR! So annoying... My box hasnt even shipped yet either.


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol, I agree!! If you take public transport, especially in a big city, wipes and sanitizer are the only thing that get me through. I mean...everyone has seen the picture of the lady with the pole people hold on to while standing between her butt cheeks by now, haven't they?? yuck.


 Haha yea that was so disgusting :-/


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't either!
> 
> I got Myglam tho that is really odd. lol


 Myglam is on their A game this month!!!


----------



## Jackieblue (Jun 8, 2012)

So my post office has "received the information" about my box. Last month it was later so I could just go on the BB site to see what I was getting. Because my box weight is so similar to some, I am guessing I am not getting the one I'd prefer, but at least I should get one of the items I wanted most. I am a pale BB cream user, so if I do get anything tanning (which looks probable) I may have to make my first ever trade. Part of the fun, I guess.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> totally jealous, all you people are getting your boxes and i havent even had a shipping notice yet :*(


 Me neither! Hoping they save the best for last hehe.


----------



## dragonfly57 (Jun 8, 2012)

Mine is out for delivery, you think my boss will let me go home early on account of Birchbox.  The suspense is killlllling me.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 8, 2012)

Lol, now that's funny! Good luck with that...



> Originally Posted by *dragonfly57* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is out for delivery, you think my boss will let me go home early on account of Birchbox.  The suspense is killlllling me.


----------



## Pellen (Jun 8, 2012)

No shipping notice yet for me... Boo... Waiting Sucks!


----------



## Squidling (Jun 8, 2012)

I used to just have my GlamBag and my Birchbox sent straight to work so I wouldn't be fidgety all day waiting!


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Jun 8, 2012)

My shipping weight is .456.... I haven't seen anyone else with that weight I don't think? Would love something good this month!!


----------



## Emr410 (Jun 8, 2012)

My shipping notice came yesterday and it just updated with a weight of .474. Anyone else get the same thing?


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used to just have my GlamBag and my Birchbox sent straight to work so I wouldn't be fidgety all day waiting!


 Yup I have all my Subs come to my job!


----------



## ddave (Jun 8, 2012)

Mine was .4800 but I got my shipping notice on the 5th. I think I saw a few other people with similar weights a few pages back.


----------



## tameloy (Jun 8, 2012)

Mine is .6030...I think I've only seen one other person with that weight.


----------



## kcrowebird (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FooFooShnickens* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My shipping weight is .456.... I haven't seen anyone else with that weight I don't think? Would love something good this month!!


  mine is .458


----------



## Marshmelly (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is a question for the people who have already got their boxes and they have the men's cologne and/or the other extra ...
> 
> ...


I could be wrong, but I've always assumed that they only offered the feedback option on extras that were made by outside companies as opposed to extras that actually had to do with BB or were only sent out by BB. So the notecard as well as some other extras they've sent out (the magnet, the friendship bracelet, etc) wouldn't apply. Maybe someone could verify that, though, because I'm not completely sure, but it would make sense to me. I'm pretty sure that the cologne would have a feedback option available as it isn't a BB only product. I've always had feedback options on my extras as long as they weren't Birchbox brand related.


----------



## Samantha Calkin (Jun 8, 2012)

my product is .6050..... hmmm I just really want the bandaids so I can cut myself when shaving and look stylish lmao!


----------



## goldenmeans (Jun 8, 2012)

Got my shipping notification on my first box, with a weight of 0.5030. It's expected to be delivered by Wednesday, but it's at the sort facility in NJ and I usually get packeges the day after it arrives there. Still no notification on my second account.

I really hope I don't get anything tanning related, as I am white as a sheet and any attept at sunless tanning makes me look like the Annoying Orange.


----------



## dryadsbubble (Jun 8, 2012)

I received my box yesterday but the Give Feedback links aren't active. I'm hoping they go active before the 10th; I have 170 points currently and would love to hit over 200 to order the Dr. Jart+ BB cream. I LOVED that from my box last month (granted, I had to cut open the tube to get to it but I loved the ease and versatility!), but I'd love to use more points to order it and would also love to place the order while the Dr. Jart+ is still shipping free. 

I'm new to Birchbox (May was my first box), so I'm not exactly sure about timing and things for Feedback or when last month's items stop shipping for free. For the seasoned Birchbox veterans, do you know about this?


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kbxrbabe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 0.4700 Ship Weight
> 
> ...


 Same exact weight on mine, and it shipped yesterday, I should receive it June 12th


----------



## Lychae (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dryadsbubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my box yesterday but the Give Feedback links aren't active. I'm hoping they go active before the 10th; I have 170 points currently and would love to hit over 200 to order the Dr. Jart+ BB cream. I LOVED that from my box last month (granted, I had to cut open the tube to get to it but I loved the ease and versatility!), but I'd love to use more points to order it and would also love to place the order while the Dr. Jart+ is still shipping free.
> 
> I'm new to Birchbox (May was my first box), so I'm not exactly sure about timing and things for Feedback or when last month's items stop shipping for free. For the seasoned Birchbox veterans, do you know about this?


The 10th is when you can no longer get things from you May box shipped for free. Usually when people start getting their boxes they can leave their feedback but if you can't do it yet..maybe because it's the overload of products this month being shipped out.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lilith McKee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my birchbox #1 today!  I am such a happy!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 8, 2012)

Guys I am scared that the Stila sample will be this!!


----------



## bluemustang (Jun 8, 2012)

> Guys I am scared that the Stila sample will be this!! :fuercht:


 As soon as I saw the Stila was an option, that is what I was thinking it would be. I have a kazillion of the one-step packets..


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As soon as I saw the Stila was an option, that is what I was thinking it would be. I have a kazillion of the one-step packets..


 We shall ultimately see

Stila is an option for next month as well....


----------



## jessskad (Jun 8, 2012)

Not sure why this keeps submitting


----------



## jessskad (Jun 8, 2012)

I got my email on the 7th and my EDD is the 11th...It arrived at the larger post office a couple cities away this morning...would be nice if it got here tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I know that is wishful thinking on my part.  

My box weight is 0.4820..anyone else have that weight?

This is my 2nd box and I was not 100% impressed with my 1st one so I am hoping this one is better.


----------



## jessskad (Jun 8, 2012)

I got my email on the 7th and my EDD is the 11th...It arrived at the larger post office a couple cities away this morning...would be nice if it got here tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I know that is wishful thinking on my part.  

My box weight is 0.4820..anyone else have that weight?

This is my 2nd box and I was not 100% impressed with my 1st one so I am hoping this one is better.


----------



## TeeWhy4 (Jun 8, 2012)

I got my shipping notification yesterday, the weights were updated today! UNFREAKINGBELIEVABLE! Anyone else have a box weighing 0.4710??


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 8, 2012)

Am I the only one who feels like if they don't at least update the new products today we won't know anything until Monday?


----------



## zombielovrr (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm getting kinda pissy that I haven't gotten ANYTHING about my Birchbox yet. Last month it shipped like the 15th. Granted I live in NJ (which it seems like most of these are coming from) but I didn't like my box last month. I did get the Stila liner but it wasn't my color at all so I gave it to my mom. I hope they step-up their game soon cuz I don't wanna be stuck with a bad box =/


----------



## angiepang1e (Jun 8, 2012)

I still haven't received a shipping notice yet, should I be alarmed? AND I'm still waiting for my Dr Jart's BB Cream from my first box last month.  This may be a sad, one sided relationship BB.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 8, 2012)

How is it that people further West are getting estimated delivery dates of 6/11, and here I am in New York State and mine is 6/13? Weird...!


----------



## TXSlainte (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How is it that people further West are getting estimated delivery dates of 6/11, and here I am in New York State and mine is 6/13? Weird...!


 Because their boxes were shipped earlier?


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *angiepang1e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still haven't received a shipping notice yet, should I be alarmed? AND I'm still waiting for my Dr Jart's BB Cream from my first box last month.  This may be a sad, one sided relationship BB.


 No. They aim to have them all out by the 10th usually, but i've gotten mine as late as the 11th.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *angiepang1e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still haven't received a shipping notice yet, should I be alarmed? AND I'm still waiting for my Dr Jart's BB Cream from my first box last month.  This may be a sad, one sided relationship BB.


 They have until the 10th to ship them all out.. so no you shouldnt be worried


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How is it that people further West are getting estimated delivery dates of 6/11, and here I am in New York State and mine is 6/13? Weird...!


 Because they shipped out before yours did...


----------



## Emr410 (Jun 8, 2012)

> I got my shipping notification yesterday, the weights were updated today! UNFREAKINGBELIEVABLE! Anyone else have a box weighing 0.4710??


 Mine shipped yesterday with a .474 weight. Might be the same one!


----------



## angiepang1e (Jun 8, 2012)

Good to know, thanks ladies.  I will just live vicariously through all of your BBs until I get a stupid shipping notice!


----------



## Jenna1006 (Jun 8, 2012)

I just received my box . Weight was .5660. It was not due until the 12th. The box pics have already been posted a few pages back. There is hope to get them earlier than scheduled. I was surprised to see it in my mailbox.


----------



## onthecontrary (Jun 8, 2012)

ugh, I got my shipping notice on Wednesday morning but tracking still hasn't updated! I want to know where it is!


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 8, 2012)

I finally got the email that my box shipped. Don't have the weight yet but at least it's on the move finally, LOL! YAY!


----------



## crazymomma10 (Jun 8, 2012)

Still no shipping notice here (as of 10:00am MST)  but I got my MyGlam one overnight. Kinda getting excited about BB hoping we get more of an idea soon!!


----------



## natalievi (Jun 8, 2012)

If the 10th lands on a Sunday, does that mean they'll all ship out TODAY?!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *natalievi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If the 10th lands on a Sunday, does that mean they'll all ship out TODAY?!


 i remember a few months ago i got a shipping confirmation on a sunday night, but i feel like they had to of prepared it for mail a day or two before.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *angiepang1e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still haven't received a shipping notice yet, should I be alarmed? AND I'm still waiting for my Dr Jart's BB Cream from my first box last month.  This may be a sad, one sided relationship BB.


 well i had the same issue with the whole bb cream thing and they never sent me a tracking number. plus, the samples were only half full


----------



## Lychae (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *natalievi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If the 10th lands on a Sunday, does that mean they'll all ship out TODAY?!


I have also gotten a shipping notice on Sunday before. If it does ship out a Sunday it won't be updated till Monday or Tuesday then it arrives the next day from my experiences.


----------



## Captureit02 (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *natalievi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If the 10th lands on a Sunday, does that mean they'll all ship out TODAY?!


 
I just got an email that my box was shipped today.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *natalievi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If the 10th lands on a Sunday, does that mean they'll all ship out TODAY?!


 No


----------



## missionista (Jun 8, 2012)

Got my shipping notice just now!  No tracking info/weight yet...Getting very excited!


----------



## lyssielou (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *angiepang1e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still haven't received a shipping notice yet, should I be alarmed? AND I'm still waiting for my Dr Jart's BB Cream from my first box last month.  This may be a sad, one sided relationship BB.


 I'm in the exact same situation as you! I contacted BB after I received my May box, and they said they would sent a replacement. Last week I contacted them again since I still hadn't gotten my replacement but they haven't responded yet. BB used to have such amazing customer service and it seemed like they were always willing to do whatever it took to make us happy, but not anymore.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Still waiting for my shipping notice and I'm very hopeful that I will love my box this month to make up for my empty BB cream and expired moisturizer from the last 2 boxes!


----------



## angiepang1e (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> well i had the same issue with the whole bb cream thing and they never sent me a tracking number. plus, the samples were only half full


Oh, but you eventually received it? It's been a little less than 2 weeks since they claimed they'd send me a new one. I'm beginning to lose interest especially now that you mentioned it was only half full.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jun 8, 2012)

My package is already at one of the local post offices (shipped on the 6th). I bet I will have it tomorrow, Monday at the latest. I usually don't like surprises when it comes to my BB but the anticipation is killing me! KILLING.ME.


----------



## Samantha Calkin (Jun 8, 2012)

yayyyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## Janamaste (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *natalievi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If the 10th lands on a Sunday, does that mean they'll all ship out TODAY?!


 From personal experience, I bet a lot of people will receive shipping notices on Monday.


----------



## Linnake (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mine shipped yesterday with a weight of .5050, for anyone who its keeping track
> 
> of that


 Mine weighs .5040! Est. delivery is 6/13


----------



## Samantha Calkin (Jun 8, 2012)

So first let me say I was PRAYING I was going to get the bandages  (highlight) and of course I didn't get them but other things made up for it IMO.. (I never usually get what I hope for with BB) 





Tilly bag:

(how did they know I JUST redid my room "damask"?!?!)

Por minimizing:

this looks very interesting.... 

Birchbox man:

at first I found this to be very obnoxious that they did this, I don't have my dad and my boyfriend doesn't wear cologne or whatever this is. but then I realized "Sam shut up" and I think its just an extra. 

Stila one step bronzer

I LOVE everything and anything bronzer and this makes up for no bandages!

Tanning packets:

Ditto to what I said above.

Lip Stain:

I never ever ever buy lipstick or lipgloss or anything for that matter that GOES on my lips so it's always nice to recieve these and it's a pretty red.
Overall, I must say I am very happy with BB this month. It just makes it that much more frustrating because I was going to either cancel BB or Myglam because I just started glossybox! UGH FRUSTRATING  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

oh BTW my weight was: .6050

EDIT: I JUST DIED finding out the stila product is $36!!!! and I got a full size product too!


----------



## jbird1175 (Jun 8, 2012)

LOLLL! This picture captures how I feel when I get my BB every month! Ha!



> Originally Posted by *Samantha Calkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zorabell (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Samantha Calkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So first let me say I was PRAYING I was going to get the bandages  (highlight) and of course I didn't get them but other things made up for it IMO.. (I never usually get what I hope for with BB)
> 
> ...


 I hope I get this exact box!


----------



## crazymomma10 (Jun 8, 2012)

holy greatness.
I hope my box looks similar to that and YAY for

FULL SIZE STILA !!!!
Now.... if my shipping notice would get here already...


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Samantha Calkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So first let me say I was PRAYING I was going to get the bandages  (highlight) and of course I didn't get them but other things made up for it IMO.. (I never usually get what I hope for with BB)
> 
> ...


Ahhh this is my dream box!  unless they throw that stila bronzer and the pore mask in with the benefit they're real, somehow. that would be heaven  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   awesome box !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i just got my Zoya order of Zuza in the mail! but no BB and no shipping notice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> at least i can have pretty nails today !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Samantha Calkin (Jun 8, 2012)

so I just did the calculations and EVERYTHING not including the tili bag and the birchbox man item was about $65!!! Best BB ever!

Stila - 36$

Masqueology - $24 for 3 (I got one so 8$)

Stainiac - $17 for a .3 oz (AND I GOT A .4 oz!) 

Bronzing Packets - $15 for 8 packs so roughly $3.76 for two packets)


----------



## Emr410 (Jun 8, 2012)

> So first let me say I was PRAYING I was going to get the bandages Â (highlight)Â and of course I didn't get them but other things made up for it IMO.. (I never usually get what I hope for with BB)Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler! photos and stuff :P /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler! photos and stuff :P /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Overall, I must say I am very happy with BB this month. It just makes it that much more frustrating because I was going to either cancel BB or Myglam because I just started glossybox! UGH FRUSTRATING  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  oh BTW my weight was: .6050 EDIT: I JUST DIED finding out the stila product is $36!!!! and I got a full size product too!Â  WOW! I would love this box!


----------



## zombielovrr (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Samantha Calkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so I just did the calculations and EVERYTHING not including the tili bag and the birchbox man item was about $65!!! Best BB ever!
> 
> ...


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Actually, you'll probably be surprised, but no.  Julep as a company made me kind of leery with their issues(big ones) in the beginning, plus I've heard it's really hard to cancel.  Plus most of their colors are meh, and I'm not keen on the bottle shape/how much you get.  I wish there was other nail polish subs out there though, I'd likely sign up in a heartbeat.lol.  Not like I -need- more (I'm at over 500 bottles and about ten more coming. Yeah.)...but..pretty colors!


 You have to call them to cancel and then they ask why you cancelled and stuff.

I did it just for the first box because it was a penny. The color is gorgeous but it chips easily. I also got a hand scrub which I haven't used yet, but could come in handy.

But they do a program where for every like 2 people who sign up with your link[i don't think they have to get monthly boxes, just make an account], you get a free box. So if you have a blog or a youtube channel where you could easily get people to sign up it's worth it.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Samantha Calkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So first let me say I was PRAYING I was going to get the bandages  (highlight) and of course I didn't get them but other things made up for it IMO.. (I never usually get what I hope for with BB)
> 
> ...


 ahhhhh my weight is .5950 so i'm hoping i am getting this box!


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow! I was wondering about the Stila product. That is such an amazing box Samantha! My fingers are crossed that I'll get a box equally amazing! Mine just shipped out today so I'm dying here! LOL!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 8, 2012)

After seeing things people are getting, I wouldn't mind getting (highlight) the masque and the bandages.  I really hope I don't get the bronzer (love stila, hate bronzer or self tanning wipes. I also hope I don't get the staniac because I already have and love the full size and it lasts forever.


----------



## Scawolita (Jun 8, 2012)

Hoping for weight to be .6050!! That box is awesome &lt;3


----------



## Nicole Sesko (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *angiepang1e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still haven't received a shipping notice yet, should I be alarmed? AND I'm still waiting for my Dr Jart's BB Cream from my first box last month.  This may be a sad, one sided relationship BB.


 I havent gotten mine either.  Whats going on whats Dr. Jart's BB Cream, im new and mine was hard to get out but i just figured that was how it was going to be.  I also ended up ordering the stuff because i loved what little stuff i did get in a sample.


----------



## Nicole Sesko (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *angiepang1e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still haven't received a shipping notice yet, should I be alarmed? AND I'm still waiting for my Dr Jart's BB Cream from my first box last month.  This may be a sad, one sided relationship BB.


 I havent gotten mine either.  Whats going on whats Dr. Jart's BB Cream, im new and mine was hard to get out but i just figured that was how it was going to be.  I also ended up ordering the stuff because i loved what little stuff i did get in a sample.


----------



## Souly (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same exact weight on mine, and it shipped yesterday, I should receive it June 12th


 I have the same weight too. You usually get really good boxes so I'm hopeful


----------



## JessP (Jun 8, 2012)

Alright, who's still in the "No-shipping-notification-yet Club" with me? Trying to remember that patience is a virtue lol.


----------



## crazymomma10 (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Alright, who's still in the "No-shipping-notification-yet Club" with me? Trying to remember that patience is a virtue lol.


Me. Hoping to get it today, if not I'll deal with it and know what I am getting before I get it because I probably wont get the shipping notification until Monday if not today.


----------



## jkwynn (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Alright, who's still in the "No-shipping-notification-yet Club" with me? Trying to remember that patience is a virtue lol.


 One of my accounts have a shipping notice (just got it about an hour ago) and the other one has nothing yet.


----------



## mishtastic (Jun 8, 2012)

Between the stilla, eyeko and bandages it seems that everyone is getting one full sized product this month! (Even though the last one I mentioned probably shouldn't really count) Now I really want my box!!!


----------



## TallCoolTexan (Jun 8, 2012)

Yay!! Got my BB today! IF YOU DON"T WANT TO KNOW, THEN DON'T READ FURTHER.
&gt;
&gt;
&gt;
&gt;
&gt;
&gt;
&gt;
&gt;
 

I got

1) Card for $25 off from Artspace.com-- will probably use

2) Lifestyle gift of Cynthia Rowley Band- Aids-- will probably not use. Largest item in my box by far

3) Ada Cosmetics Bronzer in Peach Bronzer-- I like it

4) Borghese Creme Saponetta Cleansing Bar-- ho hum

5) Sample vial of Bulgari Omnia Crystalline Eau de Toliette Spray-- tiny free sized tester

6) theBalm- Stainiac in Beauty Queen-- very tiny

Kind of indifferent.. Maybe adding the second box sub with a different beauty profile will jazz things up some.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *crazymomma10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me. Hoping to get it today, if not I'll deal with it and know what I am getting before I get it because I probably wont get the shipping notification until Monday if not today.


 I'm in the same club and I'm in NEW YORK..

lol about to hop on the train 4 stops from their office.

Beast. lol


----------



## wadedl (Jun 8, 2012)

No shipping notice yet, my boxes always seem to ship at the very end. Then they take forever to get to SoCal.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Samantha Calkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So first let me say I was PRAYING I was going to get the bandages  (highlight) and of course I didn't get them but other things made up for it IMO.. (I never usually get what I hope for with BB)
> 
> ...


 Ahhhhh! y box weighs .6020!

I bet this is the box I am getting!! I will be thrilled if it is. I said I didn't want self tanner, but if they included a bronzer in with it then I will totally give it a shot! I would love everything in this box! Mine should be here within a day or two


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 8, 2012)

> Yay!! Got my BB today! IF YOU DON"T WANT TO KNOW, THEN DON'T READ FURTHER. &gt; &gt; &gt; &gt; &gt; &gt; &gt; &gt; Â  I got 1) Card for $25 off from Artspace.com-- will probably use 2) Lifestyle gift of Cynthia Rowley Band- Aids-- will probably not use. Largest item in my box by far 3) Ada Cosmetics Bronzer in Peach Bronzer-- I like it 4) Borghese Creme Saponetta Cleansing Bar-- ho hum 5) Sample vial of Bulgari Omnia Crystalline Eau de Toliette Spray-- tiny free sized tester 6) theBalm- Stainiac in Beauty Queen-- very tiny Kind of indifferent.. Maybe adding the second box sub with a different beauty profile will jazz things up some.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 What was your shipping weight?


----------



## JessP (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> No shipping notice yet, my boxes always seem to ship at the very end. Then they take forever to get to SoCal.


 I hear ya! That's where I live, too!


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TallCoolTexan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay!! Got my BB today! IF YOU DON"T WANT TO KNOW, THEN DON'T READ FURTHER.
> 
> ...


Are they doing Gift Cards now like MyGlam? uurrggghhhh.


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As soon as I saw the Stila was an option, that is what I was thinking it would be. I have a kazillion of the one-step packets..


I think the Stila is full size. Saw someone with the FULL SIZE one step bronzer. Check out last pages of the thread.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 8, 2012)

My shipping weight is .5060. Has anyone got this yet? I've been looking but don't see anyone.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 8, 2012)

Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Alright, who's still in the "No-shipping-notification-yet Club" with me? Trying to remember that patience is a virtue lol.


not  a peep for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heycutiiie0x (Jun 8, 2012)

Still no notice!


----------



## o0jeany0o (Jun 8, 2012)

I got my shipping notice for my main account two days ago and for my second account I have not received a shipping email.

Makes me hopeful I won't get two of the same boxes, yay!


----------



## erikalisa55 (Jun 8, 2012)

Major box envy right now! My box weighed in at .4something so I DOUBT I'll be receiving this box, but I'm hopeful that someone will want to trade away their Stila One Step Bronze(highlight) for something else. A girl can dream, lol. *fingers crossed* Enjoy your new goodies. Well Done BirchBox!







> Originally Posted by *Samantha Calkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So first let me say I was PRAYING I was going to get the bandages  (highlight) and of course I didn't get them but other things made up for it IMO.. (I never usually get what I hope for with BB)
> 
> ...


----------



## MerMaeg (Jun 8, 2012)

I love this thread. I obsess over my Birchbox all month and I don't know anyone else who subscribes so no one understands!

This is serious stuff.


----------



## heycutiiie0x (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MerMaeg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love this thread. I obsess over my Birchbox all month and I don't know anyone else who subscribes so no one understands!
> 
> This is serious stuff.


 Haha same here!!!


----------



## ddave (Jun 8, 2012)

Just got my box even though the delivery date was supposed to be the 11th! My box weighed .480 lbs and I think it's one of the lower valued boxes but I know I'll use everything in it! 

Apothoderm Stretch Mark Cream Clean Well Hand Sanitizing Wipes (not crazy about these) Scalasi Anti-Aging Moisturizer SPF 30 Stainiac in Beauty Queen ( this was the one product that I REALLY wanted) Extras: Cynthia Rowley Band-Aids that men's cologne  
ETA: My profile says that I'd splurge on a skincare item and I would be interested in products for stretch marks. I also said that I'm interested in classic and low maintenance make up items so I'd say that my box matched my profile pretty well this month. Also, I said I'm south east Asian and my skin color is light....but I think just putting that I'm SE Asian disqualified me for any tanning/bronzing products lol


----------



## CarmenVF (Jun 8, 2012)

> yayyyyyyyyyyy.


 Congrats on getting some great items. . I'd be super excited if that were my box. Crossing fingers that I get a shipping notification soon.


----------



## Sophielove83 (Jun 8, 2012)

It would make my day if I got the Eyeko Fat Eye since I'm running low on black eyeliner! 

There's a unboxing for a 0.4870 box on youtube if anyone hasn't seen it. I want those Bandaid! So cute! 



* *


----------



## randerso (Jun 8, 2012)

Ugh, I didn't think I would say this, but I am getting close to cancelling my BB. March was great, but my boxes have been going progressively downhill ever since. April was a lip balm, bunch of little packets, and a firming cream (I am 26!). May was a mini shampoo, a gold nail polish, an eye cream (I AM 26!) and a mostly empty bottle of Dr. Jart. I didn't get the revolution beauty balm, the stila liner, the mascara, the eyeko stick, NOTHING fun in the last few months.

I am overdue for some nice cosmetics! I reeeeally want a bronzer, self tanner, or the eyeko stick. But my box weight is 0.4610 so I think a full size stila bronzer is very doubtful. Le sigh. At least they seem to be putting the stainiac in every box, I already own it but I wouldn't mind getting more, I can add pigments and food coloring to play with the shade.

TL;DR: If I get a box full of anti-aging skincare packets and handwipes I am going to the anti-BB camp!

/rant


----------



## CourtneyB (Jun 8, 2012)

Hey girls! So, I got two of the same (awesome) box! I could trade the items individually, but I was wondering if anyone would be willing to try and swap boxes, or even my whole box for a full-sized item.

The box contains...

Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive (2 sheets)
Eyeko Fat Eye Stick (FULL SIZE!!)
Likewise Facial Moisturizer (5 mL)
theBalm Stainiac in Beauty Queen (1.2 mL)

tili Bag

John Varvatos Star USA - Though if you don't want it, I'd give it to my brother.
Please PM me if you're interested! I don't mind a few repeats in another box, I just want SOME different things. =)


----------



## randerso (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey girls! So, I got two of the same (awesome) box! I could trade the items individually, but I was wondering if anyone would be willing to try and swap boxes, or even my whole box for a full-sized item.
> 
> ...


 What was the weight of your box?


----------



## TXSlainte (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *natalievi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If the 10th lands on a Sunday, does that mean they'll all ship out TODAY?!


 Nope. The website no longer says boxes are shipped "by the 10th" anymore. It has been changed to state "around the 10th."


----------



## arendish (Jun 8, 2012)

Wait, wait, wait. Someone got a gift card for $25 off from Artspace.com? That's BS. It essentially FORCES you to spend money somewhere else, and items are probably over $25.

As long as I don't get that, I'll be happy, I think. It looks like everyone is getting some kind of makeup item. Not super excited about self-tanning wipes because my skin doesn't like those, but I'll deal with that if I get them.


----------



## koolcryyss (Jun 8, 2012)

If i get the stila bronzer i would definitely trade for the eyeko stick and the stainiac!


----------



## ddave (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wait, wait, wait. Someone got a gift card for $25 off from Artspace.com? That's BS. It essentially FORCES you to spend money somewhere else, and items are probably over $25.
> 
> As long as I don't get that, I'll be happy, I think. It looks like everyone is getting some kind of makeup item. Not super excited about self-tanning wipes because my skin doesn't like those, but I'll deal with that if I get them.


 I just realized that I got that in my box too. Maybe everyone gets one of those? It wasn't on my description card from BB and maybe they're trying to get people to know that the site exists. I looked at the site a little though and you're right the stuff is mostly/all over $25.


----------



## randerso (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wait, wait, wait. Someone got a gift card for $25 off from Artspace.com? That's BS. It essentially FORCES you to spend money somewhere else, and items are probably over $25.
> 
> As long as I don't get that, I'll be happy, I think. It looks like everyone is getting some kind of makeup item. Not super excited about self-tanning wipes because my skin doesn't like those, but I'll deal with that if I get them.


 They did that for modcloth in March as well. It was actually just a coupon code. It doesn't bother me to receive those in my box but it should not considered a "box item."


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 8, 2012)

Also, I don't see what a GC to artspace has to do with beauty or jetsetting!


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 8, 2012)

As long as it's not considered one of the items that'd be fine, but if it's in place of an item that kinda sucks


----------



## CourtneyB (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *randerso* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What was the weight of your box?


.320 and .260 respectively. No idea why there was such a big difference.

Also, I didn't get the coupon, so I wouldn't worry. Maybe it's for people who didn't get the men's product?


----------



## sillylilly05 (Jun 8, 2012)

LOL i totally bought the stila bronzer like 3 days ago..it is AMAZING! i wonder if sephora would take the one back from birchbox(if i get it!) since i have a receipt?


----------



## lauravee (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi, 

I'm new here but have been a Birchbox subscriber for about 4 months now. Love lurking around and seeing what other people got! Anyway got my box today, contents as follows! 

BeautyBlender BenderCleanser- small bottle of makeup and brush cleaner. 

  Self Tanning Wipes - not a huge fan of these, would love to trade for some a Tili bag!   Coola Cucumber Matte Mineral Face SPF 30 - I'm always searching for the perfect sunscreen for my face, so appreciate this. It's tiny though!    Joer Luminizing Moisture Tint - Super teeny tiny! But something I'm interested in trying.    theBalm Staniac in Beauty Queen - also tiny but it seems a little goes a long way.    Lifestyle Extra:  Modcloth Wire Headband  Cute but not really my thing. Would love to trade for makeup or Tili bags! Also got a $10 off $75 mod cloth coupon.   Man Extra:  Cologne- bah. Seems like this is an *extra* extra though and does not replace anything in this box, so I'm ok with it.


----------



## lauravee (Jun 8, 2012)

dupe post! sorry my computer went nuts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbro2006 (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sillylilly05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL i totally bought the stila bronzer like 3 days ago..it is AMAZING! i wonder if sephora would take the one back from birchbox(if i get it!) since i have a receipt?


 I hope the bronzer is in my box since it weighs .600!


----------



## lauravee (Jun 8, 2012)

dupe post! sorry my computer went nuts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauravee (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi, 

I'm new here but have been a Birchbox subscriber for about 4 months now. Love lurking around and seeing what other people got! Anyway got my box today, contents as follows! 

BeautyBlender BenderCleanser- small bottle of makeup and brush cleaner. 

 
Self Tanning Wipes - not a huge fan of these, would love to trade for some a Tili bag!
 
Coola Cucumber Matte Mineral Face SPF 30 - I'm always searching for the perfect sunscreen for my face, so appreciate this. It's tiny though! 
 
Joer Luminizing Moisture Tint - Super teeny tiny! But something I'm interested in trying. 
 
theBalm Staniac in Beauty Queen - also tiny but it seems a little goes a long way. 
 
Lifestyle Extra: 
Modcloth Wire Headband 
Cute but not really my thing. Would love to trade for makeup or Tili bags! Also got a $10 off $75 mod cloth coupon.
 
Man Extra: 
Cologne- bah. Seems like this is an *extra* extra though and does not replace anything in this box, so I'm ok with it.


----------



## jbro2006 (Jun 8, 2012)

Does anyone have a feedback option yet?  I'm finding it really hard to figure out whats in my box!


----------



## lauravee (Jun 8, 2012)

dupe post! sorry my computer went nuts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashley Curley (Jun 8, 2012)

Just got my box. Weight is .5680. Personally, I think this is the worst box I ever got. I really wanted the Stlla One Step!

-Beauty Blender Cleanser...somewhat useless right now because I have a full bottle of brush cleaner.

-Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive Towels (2)...I have used these before and I felt they made me streaky.

-Number 4 Super Comb Prep and Protect...I am interested to try this. Says it detangles, defrizzes, and has UV filters.

-The Balm Stainiac in Beauty Queen...Personally I don't like stains. This one applies lighter than it looks, so others may like it. Has an odd texture.

-Tili Bag...meh. Would rather have the Band-aids.

-John Varvatos Star USA...my husband doesn't wear cologne. I'm sure I can pass it on to someone who might like it.

Hopefully, next month will be better.


----------



## ShesaRenegade (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jbro2006* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I hope the bronzer is in my box since it weighs .600!


My box weighed .5960 and had the bronzer in it.  I just tried it for the first time on the back of my hand and it's lovely.


----------



## erinkins (Jun 8, 2012)

Double post.


----------



## peebeenjay (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sillylilly05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL i totally bought the stila bronzer like 3 days ago..it is AMAZING! i wonder if sephora would take the one back from birchbox(if i get it!) since i have a receipt?


they will not accept it back, unless you have the original box from the one you bought at sephora maybe? the box with the stila bronze will most likely have a black line through the bar code indicating that it was a gratis item so they couldn't re-sell it. my stila liner had a line through the box as well. So if you have the box from the Sephora purchase, I don't see why not.


----------



## erinkins (Jun 8, 2012)

You might want to send another email or call. I had to email them again after 2 weeks of nothing and the first rep didn't even set up my order for a replacement. They are sending me a replacement and credited me 50 points. 



> Originally Posted by *angiepang1e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still haven't received a shipping notice yet, should I be alarmed? AND I'm still waiting for my Dr Jart's BB Cream from my first box last month.  This may be a sad, one sided relationship BB.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jun 8, 2012)

....and if they don't take it back, I'd give you my entire box for it. xD


----------



## ShesaRenegade (Jun 8, 2012)

Double post...sorry


----------



## TallCoolTexan (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What was your shipping weight?


 There's an additional sticker covering the original UPS sticker, but the box says 0 lbs,* 7 oz*.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ShesaRenegade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The bronzer was in my box that weighed .5950.


 my box weight is .5950, what all did you get aside from bronzer?


----------



## Janamaste (Jun 8, 2012)

I really don't want to get the

BB cleanser or the Jouer Tint. 
I've had both in the past, so hopefully the system catches it.

Fingers crossed for

Stila!!!!


----------



## erinkins (Jun 8, 2012)

I REALLY hope I get that headband.


----------



## TallCoolTexan (Jun 8, 2012)

After reading the lists, I realize now that my box totally SUCKS!!!!!


----------



## ShesaRenegade (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my box weight is .5950, what all did you get aside from bronzer?


The box contained the following:

2 Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive towelettes

Masqueology Pore Minimizing Mask

Stila One Step Bronze

theBalm Stainiac lip and cheek stain in Beauty Queen

Tili bag

John Varvatos Star USA cologn
Enjoy!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ShesaRenegade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The box contained the following:
> ...


 yay! this is what i'm hoping for, fingers crossed! thanks a lot :]


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 8, 2012)

I dont think I have seen any with my box weight .47, which is ok cuz I havent really seen any I want yet


----------



## lady41 (Jun 8, 2012)

I love my bb but I really think they should even out the value of the boxes a bit better seems like everymonth there are 1 or 2 boxes with an item that is full sized and on the costly side (excluding last month when alot of people got the stila liner) and the rest of the boxes are just smaller sample.s and soso in cost


----------



## karenX (Jun 8, 2012)

oooh! what an awesome box!



> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oooh! what an awesome box!
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


 How much did your box weigh?


----------



## HopieBopie (Jun 8, 2012)

me too! i might just buy it with bb points if i don't get it!


----------



## Lilith McKee (Jun 8, 2012)

Okay box #2 came and OMG I nearly hit the floor I LOVE everything!!!





  *Comodynes Self Tanning stuff- *OMG YAY I have more of these!  I just hope I don't turn orange lol   *Masqueology Pore Minimizing Mask*- oooo I love masks, will definitely used   *The Balm Stainiac in Beauty Queen*- YAY I haz another, this stain looks awesome on me so glad I have a second.   *Stila One Step Bronze!!!*- Full Size!!!  I can't wait to try!  Nice Birchbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)   Extras:   *Tili Bags* - for my cheerios *Varvatos men's cologne *- hubs liked this so glad I have a second


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jun 8, 2012)

the mini jouer sample lasted me about a week actually!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'm thinking of splurging on it after this months reviews for points. i finally got to try out the two dr jart bb creams and they're way too dark for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> bummer!


----------



## tameloy (Jun 8, 2012)

> Okay box #2 came and OMG I nearly hit the floor I LOVE everything!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



What was your box weight?


----------



## Lisa N (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm trying really hard to be patient, but it makes it so hard that the site isn't updated!  I haven't gotten a shipping notice yet, so seeing all of yours is making me crazy lol!


----------



## Lilith McKee (Jun 8, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## tevans (Jun 8, 2012)

Anyone with a weight of .572 ? And if so what's in it ? Thx !


----------



## ddave (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


 Your box is AMAZING! Do you mind saying what your BB profile says? Like what your splurge item is and stuff like that? I keep getting okay boxes but I'd LOOOVE a box like this!


----------



## lady41 (Jun 8, 2012)

Does anyone know if that headband is for sale on the bb site? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## mlsephora (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi ladies.

I have never joined until now, but have stalked this thread every month for the last 4 + months...So finally I have to post.


----------



## jkwynn (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone know if that headband is for sale on the bb site? I can't seem to find it.


 http://www.birchbox.com/shop/modcloth-headband


----------



## Pancua (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone know if that headband is for sale on the bb site? I can't seem to find it.


 This is totally offtopic but I had to come in to say when I first saw this I read it is as "Does anyone know if that husband is for sale on the bb site? I can't seem to find it."

I was really confused!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ddave (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone know if that headband is for sale on the bb site? I can't seem to find it.


 http://www.birchbox.com/shop/lifestyle/modcloth-headband

*Sorry, I didn't see that someone already answered!


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi! I just signed up for this website, although i did stalk it last month for the may box. This is my second box and i am worried, it hasnt shipped yet, not even an email about it. Should i be worried? It charged my credit card


----------



## mlsephora (Jun 8, 2012)

Does anyone else have a box weight of 0.4620?

And do you think they will send out samples of the Benefit mascara that is new in the shop?!!! That would be AWESOME!!!!


----------



## misstephanie (Jun 8, 2012)

I am so jealous of all these boxes. I hope my light box turns out to be awesome too. *crosses fingers*


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 8, 2012)

Yay! I'm so excited to see the headband in one of the boxes, I thought it was super cute 


 Im hoping for either that or the stila bronzer..... well so far.....because they did say​ there were over *40* 



 *different products* in this month's boxes,​  which scares me a little since I *still *havent received a shipping notification yet!​ Does this mean theres going to be *completely* different products in the next wave of boxes?​ Ahhhh The Suspense....Is....Killing Me!!!!!!​  ​ xX​


----------



## dreile (Jun 8, 2012)

No shipping notification for me either!!  ;(


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jun 8, 2012)

ahhhhh, i'd love one of those adorable headbands!


----------



## crazymomma10 (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautybabe090* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi! I just signed up for this website, although i did stalk it last month for the may box. This is my second box and i am worried, it hasnt shipped yet, not even an email about it. Should i be worried? It charged my credit card


 Nope. I haven't received a shipping notice yet either. They are shipping out 26 different boxes this month with over 40 different items. I really wouldn't worry until next Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you! I was starting to get worried


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 8, 2012)

I am also worried since Ive had such *great luck *with all of my boxes lately​ (tarte lipsurgence, revolution beauty balm, stila liner, miss dior)..​  that this month's box will just be so-so.​ I will be *ecstatic* if this box blows me away and contains a full size product *again*!​ In fact, if this box is *amazing,* I think I might just sign up for a *second sub *so I can get two boxes a month.​ Especially since I've discovered *the world of trading



*​ Which always gives me *hope* if/when I receive something I may not *absolutely* love.​  ​ xX​


----------



## Lindzluv (Jun 8, 2012)

Just updated my weight and its 0.5029, anyone else have this weight or get a box close to this weight?!?


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 8, 2012)

Dang! I hope I my tracking info updates soon so I can find out the weight of my box. I'm so jealous of the boxes that everyone is getting!! I'm seriously considering ditching Sample Society to get a second BB instead. I'm waiting for my first SS box to get here (which should be at my house today)... but like it was previously stated somewhere back in this thread, the "FUN FACTOR" just isn't with SS the way it is with BB and Glossybox. Yup... I think I've made my mind up, LOL!


----------



## crazymomma10 (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am also worried since Ive had such *great luck *with all of my boxes lately​ (tarte lipsurgence, revolution beauty balm, stila liner, miss dior)..​  that this month's box will just be so-so.​ I will be *ecstatic* if this box blows me away and contains a full size product *again*!​ In fact, if this box is *amazing,* I think I might just sign up for a *second sub *so I can get two boxes a month.​ Especially since I've discovered *the world of trading
> 
> ...


I am excited because I got the GG box last month that had the hairband, blender cleanser, gold nail polish and a perfume sample. It was horrible. So I am hoping for a decent box this time around and have yet to get a shipment notification, so hopefully it'll be a good box.


----------



## randerso (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mlsephora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone else have a box weight of 0.4620?
> 
> And do you think they will send out samples of the Benefit mascara that is new in the shop?!!! That would be AWESOME!!!!


 I have 0.4610, we might have the same box. I've been scouring this thread and so far no one has posted a box with a 0.46xx weight yet ...


----------



## mlsephora (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *randerso* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have 0.4610, we might have the same box. I've been scouring this thread and so far no one has posted a box with a 0.46xx weight yet ...


 
It supposed to be here Tuesday...so LONG...lol


----------



## beautyandbrains (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tevans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone with a weight of .572 ? And if so what's in it ?
> 
> Thx !


 I have this exact same weight and my box arrived today! Here's what I got

Beauty Blender Cleanser - I may be the only person who was excited to see this in my box. I don't have a beauty blender, but my brushes were WAY overdue for a cleaning. I immediately went to my bathroom and used it. It is fantastic - works so much better than stuff I've used in the past. The only off-putting thing is I'm not crazy about the smell, but it works so well that I just might forgive the smell. 

  the Balm Staniac - I was worried about this because I absolutely HATE benetint, it always left my lips super dry, but this is more gel like and goes on quite sheer.    Number 4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect - really excited to try this the next time I wash my hair!!    Comodynes Self Tanning Packets - I now have three of these since I got one in my Beauty Box 5 as well. These make me nervous because I have super fair Irish skin. We'll see if I get brave enough to try them.   Lifestyle Extras - a Tili bag (meh, I'll use it, but I wouldn't pay full price for a box of them) and the John Varvatos cologne - smells super manly, makes me wish I had a significant other that I could make wear it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />     Overall, I'm a pretty happy camper. I try not to get box envy because really, I'm paying $10 a month to get little surprises in the mail. Sometimes there are awesome surprises and sometimes just OK surprises, but that's the $10 a month gamble I'm willing to take.


----------



## dragonfly57 (Jun 8, 2012)

I got my box and I am very happy!  My box weighed .4560

Comodynes - self tanning (2 packs)

Eyeko - Fat eye stick in black Liewise - face moisturizer Stainiac - in beauty queen the tili bags and the cologne


----------



## jbro2006 (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ShesaRenegade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My box weighed .5960 and had the bronzer in it.  I just tried it for the first time on the back of my hand and it's lovely.


 Ohhhh - I am SO hoping I get it - so that's a good sign!


----------



## Scawolita (Jun 8, 2012)

Only thing I absolutely DON'T WANT is

self tanning towelettes.... self tanning anything for that matter.
Everything else looks GREAT!


----------



## mishtastic (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm a huge Modcloth fan so I'm sad I won't getting that because my box is too light. That is soooo cute!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi, 

I'm new here but have been a Birchbox subscriber for about 4 months now. Love lurking around and seeing what other people got! Anyway got my box today, contents as follows! 

BeautyBlender BenderCleanser- small bottle of makeup and brush cleaner. 

 
Self Tanning Wipes - not a huge fan of these, would love to trade for some a Tili bag!
 
Coola Cucumber Matte Mineral Face SPF 30 - I'm always searching for the perfect sunscreen for my face, so appreciate this. It's tiny though! 
 
Joer Luminizing Moisture Tint - Super teeny tiny! But something I'm interested in trying. 
 
theBalm Staniac in Beauty Queen - also tiny but it seems a little goes a long way. 
 
Lifestyle Extra: 
Modcloth Wire Headband 
Cute but not really my thing. Would love to trade for makeup or Tili bags! Also got a $10 off $75 mod cloth coupon.
 
Man Extra: 
Cologne- bah. Seems like this is an *extra* extra though and does not replace anything in this box, so I'm ok with it.


----------



## jessskad (Jun 8, 2012)

My box came today and was scheduled for Monday so at least my wait is over...and while it is not the box I had wished for...it does have some stuff I am curious to try.  Did y'all know that stretch mark cream, regular price, is like $185...I definitely won't repurchase that, even if it works...too much for my pocketbook!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 8, 2012)

Still no shipping email for me. My glam bag, however, will be here tomorrow. Come onnnnnnnnn BB.


----------



## koolcryyss (Jun 8, 2012)

Hope I get the benefit mascara- I already have it and love it so it would be awesome to get a travel sized!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 8, 2012)

Lalalalala. Just putting this here in case anyone else has this?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Weight (lbs.): 
0.4760
Projected Delivery Date:
Jun 13 2012


----------



## Country Chic (Jun 8, 2012)

Okay, between loads of laundry...  I have compiled a list of weights that have been posted

In addition to this box below:



> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


----------



## lauravee (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ddave* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Your box is AMAZING! Do you mind saying what your BB profile says? Like what your splurge item is and stuff like that? I keep getting okay boxes but I'd LOOOVE a box like this!


 Sure! Here are all my answers from top to bottom: 

Style or Beauty Blogs

Semi Proficient. I can Handle the Basics

Nail Polish

I'm looking to experiment and change my beauty routine

Styles: Adventurous, Classic, Low-maintenance 

Hair: Normal Thick 

Brown

Caucasion  

Tan/Olive

Combination 

Skin concerns: Acne, Aging, Sensitive, Sun-protection 

Special Interests: Interested in anything natural and organic

Hope this helps !


----------



## lauravee (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How much did your box weigh?


 No idea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> for some reason I haven't been getting Birchbox shipment notifications (not even in my junk folder). I tried searching my tracking number from the box, but there was no weight listed there. Anyone know how I can figure this out?


----------



## tameloy (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Country Chic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, between loads of laundry...  I have compiled a list of weights that have been posted
> 
> In addition to this box below:


 Awesome! Thanks for doing that!


----------



## Steffi (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm in the no-shipping-notice-yet club.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have to admit, the actual boxes make me a bit more excited than the blah video did.


----------



## lauravee (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mishtastic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 The headband is actually super light - I just put it on my postal scale and its .5 ounces. I weighed my box in at 4.5 ounces without the outer cardboard - hope this helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinktergal (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautybabe090* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi! I just signed up for this website, although i did stalk it last month for the may box. This is my second box and i am worried, it hasnt shipped yet, not even an email about it. Should i be worried? It charged my credit card


 *I have 2 boxes and haven't gotten a ship notice yet on either one. I don't use a spam filter, so I don't miss any emails.*


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I have 2 boxes and haven't gotten a ship notice yet on either one. I don't use a spam filter, so I don't miss any emails.*


Same my shipping notice still hasn't come thru either


----------



## lauravee (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I have 2 boxes and haven't gotten a ship notice yet on either one. I don't use a spam filter, so I don't miss any emails.*


 I have not gotten shipment notifications for the past 2 months, my box just magically pops up in the mail. So weird !


----------



## tevans (Jun 8, 2012)

> I have this exact same weight and my box arrived today! Here's what I got
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Thanks so much ! Can't wait to see my box !


----------



## onthecontrary (Jun 8, 2012)

My tracking finally updated! my box is .6100 and should be here Monday, though I usually get my box before the expected delivery date.

Based on what other people have gotten in boxes with similar weights, I think I might be getting the bronzer (especially since my splurge item is foundation). I'm not sure if I will keep it or trade it if I get it since I'm super pale (NC15 in the summer!), even light bronzers make me look orange!


----------



## Marshmelly (Jun 8, 2012)

Here's my box! A couple people have posted the same content already but here's a picture in case anyone is interested. The weight was .57





Beauty Blender Cleanser (I literally just bought Beauty Blender cleanser 2 days ago! But this will be a good travel size or backup)

theBalm Stainiac

Number 4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect

Comodynes Self Tanning Towelettes (I was SO hoping to not get these...they'll be up for trade)

Tili Bag (not sure what to use this for...its not see-through so I don't see how it'll be useful for airport security like it says?)

John Varvatos USA cologne (gave to the bf)


----------



## TeeWhy4 (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lalalalala. Just putting this here in case anyone else has this?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 My weight is really close to yours, 0.4710. Same estimated delivery date. I'm hoping it's not gonna be one of the less-awesome boxes... but I haven't seen a box with a weight close to ours opened yet.


----------



## TXSlainte (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Marshmelly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's my box! A couple people have posted the same content already but here's a picture in case anyone is interested. The weight was .57


 What's the actual size of the 3rd product in your list? I think this is the box I'm getting, judging by weight, and I'm super excited about that product!


----------



## marybbryant (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I have 2 boxes and haven't gotten a ship notice yet on either one. I don't use a spam filter, so I don't miss any emails.*


 I'm always the last to get a shipping notice every month, but I always get the really good boxes with whatever that months most coveted product is, so hopefully it will be worth the wait!


----------



## becarr50 (Jun 8, 2012)

I just have to accept the fact that I'm not going to know exactly what's in my Birchbox until I open it. It's way too difficult to predict this month. That's kind of disappointing actually. I love knowing what I'm going to get beforehand...

Anyway, I'm hoping to get at least one of my two boxes tomorrow. I have shipping weights of 0.4850 and 0.5050. I know several others have these weights, so if I get them soon enough, I'll post pictures.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *becarr50* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just have to accept the fact that I'm not going to know exactly what's in my Birchbox until I open it.* It's way too difficult to predict this month.* That's kind of disappointing actually. I love knowing what I'm going to get beforehand...
> 
> Anyway, I'm hoping to get at least one of my two boxes tomorrow. I have shipping weights of 0.4850 and 0.5050. I know several others have these weights, so if I get them soon enough, I'll post pictures.


 Yes it has been. They STILL haven't updated their site either as I've gone up to image 10100.jpg looking for this month's official photos.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 8, 2012)

No shipment notification on my second account yet. Not worried about it though, I am just glad I am getting 2 different boxes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 8, 2012)

THINK HAPPY THOUGHTS! For the both of us LOL

I seem to be getting the not so awesome boxes lately, but that's ok! That means I will get whatever is super awesome coming soon!



> Originally Posted by *TeeWhy4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My weight is really close to yours, 0.4710. Same estimated delivery date. I'm hoping it's not gonna be one of the less-awesome boxes... but I haven't seen a box with a weight close to ours opened yet.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Marshmelly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's my box! A couple people have posted the same content already but here's a picture in case anyone is interested. The weight was .57
> 
> ...


----------



## kristen87 (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Marshmelly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's my box! A couple people have posted the same content already but here's a picture in case anyone is interested. The weight was .57
> 
> ...


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dragonfly57* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box and I am very happy!  My box weighed .4560
> 
> ...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 8, 2012)

This is the same one I got. I am trying to not reactivate my second account so I can hope to get the full size stila... And I wouldn't even want a liquid bronzer. The only one I use is Smashbox Halo Glow. BUT I JUST WANT THAT FULLSIZE!



> Originally Posted by *ddave* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my box even though the delivery date was supposed to be the 11th! My box weighed .480 lbs and I think it's one of the lower valued boxes but I know I'll use everything in it!
> 
> ...


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Country Chic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, between loads of laundry...  I have compiled a list of weights that have been posted
> 
> In addition to this box below:


 Great work! Thank you!


----------



## StillPooh (Jun 8, 2012)

I didn't receive a shipment notification, and my online account has not updated from May. Nontheless, my box arrived today. Label says it weighs 0.7 and card calls this box 'Jet Set'. 

Clark's Botanicals Ultra Rich Lip Tint in Because I Love You (full size/$19)
 
KELLY VAN GOGHÂ® WONDERLUSTÂ® Hair Colour Protecting &amp; Illuminating Tonic 1 oz (full size is $30, but I don't know the ounces)

 
LA FRESHÂ® Eco Beauty Acetone-Free Nail Polish Remover (2 pads; a box of 18 is $9.99)

theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac in Beauty Queen (sample is 0.04 oz; full size is 0.3 for $17)

 
Lifestyle extra:tili Bags Small Collection 1 in Orange Lime (1 qt bag; 12 retail for $8.49)


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 8, 2012)

Has anyone with a .4470 weight gotten their box yet? I'm dying to know what is inside mine!


----------



## Emr410 (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> THINK HAPPY THOUGHTS! For the both of us LOL
> 
> I seem to be getting the not so awesome boxes lately, but that's ok! That means I will get whatever is super awesome coming soon!


 I am counting on your positive vibes!  My box is .474 so I would imagine it might be the same one.


----------



## Squidling (Jun 8, 2012)

So, has anyone still not gotten a shipping notice? I haven't!


----------



## TallCoolTexan (Jun 8, 2012)

OK. Just figured out where everyone is getting the BB exact weight. On our shipping notices from BB,

My fairly LAME box weighed 0.4770 according to BB.

Probably the box of Band-Aids!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TallCoolTexan (Jun 8, 2012)

BTW, I've already been charged for the next BB. Anyone else?

Lilly


----------



## Marshmelly (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What's the actual size of the 3rd product in your list? I think this is the box I'm getting, judging by weight, and I'm super excited about that product!


 Me too I can't wait to try it! Its 1.45 fl oz


----------



## Steffi (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, has anyone still not gotten a shipping notice? I haven't!


 Me!  Still waiting.  Maybe they saved the best for last? Hoping!


----------



## jkwynn (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TallCoolTexan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OK. Just figured out where everyone is getting the BB exact weight. On our shipping notices from BB,
> 
> My fairly LAME box weighed 0.4770 according to BB.


 Do you mean in the actual email, the UPS site, or the USPS site? My tracking isn't updating (ever) on either website, and I don't see it on the email...


----------



## zorabell (Jun 8, 2012)

My box should be here tomorrow! I'll post pictures as soon as I get it!


----------



## lovepink (Jun 8, 2012)

My box made it to the West Coast!  Woot 3 days that is quick!  It is just up the road in Fontana so I expect it will be in Sandy Eggo tomorrow!  I can't wait!  My box weight is .5650 (which I think someone posted the contents many pages back)


----------



## karenX (Jun 8, 2012)

looks like mine should get here tomorrow too.

hopefully!


----------



## lovepink (Jun 8, 2012)

Yay box twin!



> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> looks like mine should get here tomorrow too.
> 
> hopefully!


----------



## karenX (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box made it to the West Coast!  Woot 3 days that is quick!  It is just up the road in Fontana so I expect it will be in Sandy Eggo tomorrow!  I can't wait!  My box weight is .5650 (which I think someone posted the contents many pages back)


 mine is .5660. very close!


----------



## karenX (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay box twin!


  lol sure seems that way


----------



## koolcryyss (Jun 8, 2012)

It seems like everyone on the west coast is getting their boxes earlier.... how many of you on the east coast have recieved your boxes so far?


----------



## karenX (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm east coast (nc), and mine should be tomorrow. maybe monday at the very latest. it's in town, in the hands of USPS.


----------



## crazymomma10 (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It seems like everyone on the west coast is getting their boxes earlier.... how many of you on the east coast have recieved your boxes so far?


 I am mountain west and have yet to receive a shipping notice (as of now which is 6:30pm Mountain)


----------



## StillPooh (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It seems like everyone on the west coast is getting their boxes earlier.... how many of you on the east coast have recieved your boxes so far?


----------



## Lychae (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *crazymomma10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am mountain west and have yet to receive a shipping notice (as of now which is 6:30pm Mountain)


Same.

I am hoping this box is going to be so awesome. I am really curious to see what I get. Hopefully spoilers will be up tomorrow?


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Jun 8, 2012)

> I have the same weight. Haven't been thrilled with the products I've seen so far. I'm paler than pale and I don't use any sort of self-tanning or bronzing products so those are pointless.Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I THINK 09's don't have these issues, but I could be wrong. Plus, its mostly the Turbo's that have the issues, though if your bug does, the issues can be costly to fix.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It seems like everyone on the west coast is getting their boxes earlier.... how many of you on the east coast have recieved your boxes so far?


 Not me.  I'm in freaking NYC and just across the river from their warehouse in NJ.  The only times that I get my boxes early is when the box is sponsored by someone (Gossip Girl, Teen Vogue, etc.) I don't know what's the deal. I just got my "My Shade of Brown" box &amp; they're based in Brooklyn and I got it in two days. I'll start a thread on that box soon.


----------



## marybbryant (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't receive a shipment notification, and my online account has not updated from May. Nontheless, my box arrived today. Label says it weighs 0.7 and card calls this box 'Jet Set'.
> 
> ...


----------



## motherofall6 (Jun 8, 2012)

http://pinterest.com/birchbox/jet-set/

Birchbox's pinterest has a section all on "jet set" which seems to be our box title this month, and pinned under that is all the products


----------



## marybbryant (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It seems like everyone on the west coast is getting their boxes earlier.... how many of you on the east coast have recieved your boxes so far?


 I'm in Boston, and I received the shipping email a few days ago, but it still hasnt updated.  This is the 1st time I have received a shipping notice before the 10th, and I usually receive my box after a lot of west coasters have gotten theirs.


----------



## TXSlainte (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Marshmelly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too I can't wait to try it! Its 1.45 fl oz


 That's a pretty decent size. Thanks for the info!


----------



## TXSlainte (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't receive a shipment notification, and my online account has not updated from May. Nontheless, my box arrived today. Label says it weighs 0.7 and card calls this box 'Jet Set'.


 That's a really nice box!


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Emr410* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am counting on your positive vibes!  My box is .474 so I would imagine it might be the same one.


 Mine is .4785 and delivers Tuesday. Hope it's a good one- but i really haven't seen much I wouldn't try out except the blender cleanser. I have like 1 blush brush and have used it like 5 times in the last 5 years, lol. Just getting into makeup and skin care and stuff and don't really have much. I'll be happy no matter what. That pore minimizer thing looks pretty interesting!


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hope I don't get something I got last month just cause I like trying new things and won't be able to review it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luckylilme (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Not me.  I'm in freaking NYC and just across the river from their warehouse in NJ.  The only times that I get my boxes early is when the box is sponsored by someone (Gossip Girl, Teen Vogue, etc.) I don't know what's the deal. I just got my "My Shade of Brown" box &amp; they're based in Brooklyn and I got it in two days. I'll start a thread on that box soon.


 I wish you would. I'm curious about that pillow box. They have a special going for $5 bucks but I'm scared to make the investment if it's not worth it. #alacheap lol


----------



## kellyquackquack (Jun 8, 2012)

Still waiting here on the east coast...


----------



## JessicaMarie (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kellyquackquack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still waiting here on the east coast...


 On the east coast as well, and no shipping email. However, my mother didn't get one either and she got her box yesterday. (We live in the same house haha.) Super anxious now that she's gotten hers. A liquid bronzer is quite intriguing, would be interesting to try. No matter what though, I tend to really love my box. Last month I thought for sure I wouldn't, but the one thing I was most disgruntled with turned out to be something I bought full size.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Birchbox is great for that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 8, 2012)

Yup.  That's my worry, too.  It would be such a relief to know Birchbox wouldn't do that, but I've seen what they've done before, so it would be no surprise to get those little packets.  I really hope they give us something good for June, though. 



> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Guys I am scared that the Stila sample will be this!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was excited for my box, but based on the weight its likely mine will suck so i kinda don't even want it. makes me so mad that they don't balance out the boxes so everyone gets their moneys worth. Why did I even sign up for this lame service? Did anyone get theirs today where their shipping info said they should expect it the 13th? Is it unlikely that one of the mentioned boxes could be mine if i haven't received ot yet, ie is is unlikely I'd have same box as someone who already got theirs? Arrgghh


 how do you really know it's going to be lame based on the weight?

i really don't care about my value of my birchbox (though it can be an awesome plus), i mean if it's worth more than ten dollars then it's already my money's worth, obviously we should be mad if it's worth less. but, last month for example, some people had high value boxes because they had big samples of anti-aging cream worth like $20 plus a full size stila.

i didn't feel cheated or like i didn't get my money's worth just because my box was "worth" less money wise compared to those, because i actually got products i was interested in and want to use. i wasn't interested in a $20 sample of anti-aging cream, even if that box was worth a ton because i had no use for it. and that's why birchbox can't simply just balance out the boxes so everyone gets their money's worth.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Janamaste* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really don't want to get the
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup.  That's my worry, too.  It would be such a relief to know Birchbox wouldn't do that, but I've seen what they've done before, so it would be no surprise to get those little packets.  I really hope they give us something good for June, though.


 if you look behind plenty spoilers it's already been shown that the stila bronzer (highlight w/ cursor) is full sized and not foil packet.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 8, 2012)

someone with the same weight box as mine got a product I got last month so I'm hoping I don't get it but it's the SAME EXACT WEIGHT!!  WTF  do they really send people something the got the month before??


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how do you really know it's going to be lame based on the weight?
> 
> ...


 I guess I just don't like getting hyped up for something amazing if I'm gonna get something sub par.  And about the weight, someone with the exact same box weight as me got a product I got in May so I'd be pretty pissed if I get that box.  Can people have different boxes with the same weight???


----------



## arendish (Jun 8, 2012)

The Pinterest link makes me more excited! That color of Deborah Lippmann is gorgeous, and I'd love some sunscreen. The fake eyelashes scare me, though. The Coola looks interesting! I kind of hope it comes later now because no one has gotten any of those items so far.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 8, 2012)

It's a large - decent size - someone has posted their box and they had the Stila One Step.



> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup.  That's my worry, too.  It would be such a relief to know Birchbox wouldn't do that, but I've seen what they've done before, so it would be no surprise to get those little packets.  I really hope they give us something good for June, though.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jess Bailey (Jun 8, 2012)

my original shipping notice said it wouldn't arrive until Monday, but the box arrived today! weight: 0.4810





i'm not over the moon about it, but it could have been worse for me.


----------



## kellyquackquack (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On the east coast as well, and no shipping email. However, my mother didn't get one either and she got her box yesterday. (We live in the same house haha.) Super anxious now that she's gotten hers. A liquid bronzer is quite intriguing, would be interesting to try. No matter what though, I tend to really love my box. Last month I thought for sure I wouldn't, but the one thing I was most disgruntled with turned out to be something I bought full size.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Birchbox is great for that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm so excited to see what's in mine! Nervous though, hope I get the stila bronzer!


----------



## stellar136 (Jun 8, 2012)

I GOT MY BOX!!!!!! YAYYYYYY

TAKE A LOOK  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am pretty happy with everything...


----------



## mishtastic (Jun 8, 2012)

I bought the big Jouer and it was my best makeup purchase to date. It's great sun protection and makes your face look really smooth!



> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the mini jouer sample lasted me about a week actually!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'm thinking of splurging on it after this months reviews for points. i finally got to try out the two dr jart bb creams and they're way too dark for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> bummer!


----------



## mishtastic (Jun 8, 2012)

It's heeere! Weight 0.4470






Ah keep forgetting to rotate it. Very pleased with my box. I tan easily so I don't really have use for a full bronzer, BUT the self-tanning wipes will be good just for my legs when I wear shorts. Well done Birchbox!!!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes, i recieved it but I never got the number. So, i had no idea that it was coming at all. If you are medium, it might work for you. if your lighter or darker, than the color may be too dark or light for you.


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mishtastic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's heeere! Weight 0.4470
> 
> ...


----------



## GariDong (Jun 8, 2012)

the stila one step bronze is full size!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jun 8, 2012)

has anyone gotten any benefit in their boxes??  i didnt have time to go back too far and read posts..  THANKS dolls!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 8, 2012)

For me, the value of Birchbox is that I get to see brands and products that are new to me.  Whether I like what they send or not, I go to the Birchbox website and see what other products they might have for that brand, and I go to the brand websites and see all the products they offer.  It's about learning about stuff I would never find out about otherwise.  I like the descriptions on of the products on the Birchbox website.  Sometimes they are better than the ones on the actual product website. 

I do not like that everyone seems to get stuff they would never use, but I signed up for Birchbox to be exposed to new things and I knew up front that not all the samples would be something I would like.  Don't get me wrong, I can complain with the best of them, but but it's gotten to the point where I just want to say &lt;&lt;Trade It If You Don't Like It&gt;&gt;.  I have resolved to complain less and start taking part in the Birchbox Trade Forum/Thread.

I really hate that I left the most negative feedback possible on the 2 perfume samples I've received, and both times, a day after I left the feedback, Birchbox sent me an e-mail titled something like "How to Choose an Age-Appropriate Scent" featuring only the perfume I had just left the feedback for.  There were not even any other perfumes mentioned.  Viva La Juicy in my April box and Arquiste L'Etrog in my May box.  Ick.  I'm not interested in "age-appropriate."  I changed my age from 33 to 25 on my Beauty Profile.  I am hoping that made a difference if they send me a perfume sample in my June box. 

I like getting samples and reviewing them.  And what I don't use or plan to trade, I give away.  What bugs me is the size of the samples sometimes (Dr. Jart BB Cream), the April BeFine moisturizer being expired, and the fact that they sent me ALL leftover samples from previous months in my April Welcome Box, except the expired BeFine, which was new that month, I think, but still expired. 

I agree about the value of the box.  I don't care how much it's worth as long as I can use the samples (or somebody else can) and they don't substitute a lifestyle extra for a real sample, like they seem to have done in the past.  Also, I have found value in the Birchbox point system and the fact that any product I see in someone else's Birchbox I can go to the website and other places online and find more information, and then buy a full size if I want to.  I bought the Orange Sanguine perfume by Atelier I saw in the April boxes.  I love it.  I got the 30ml size.

It's about the whole Birchbox experience.  My box might suck, but I get to review the products and get points anyway, and I get to find products I love because I get to see what everybody else is getting in their Birchbox, too.  I would not like a subscription service where nobody knows what anybody else got. 



> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how do you really know it's going to be lame based on the weight?
> 
> ...


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *luckylilme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I wish you would. I'm curious about that pillow box. They have a special going for $5 bucks but I'm scared to make the investment if it's not worth it. #alacheap lol


 they send decent products. they don't have various boxes like birchbox. it's like myglam for women of color (everyone gets just about the same thing). the only thing that annoys me about msb is that they put too many hair products in their boxes. i have been a member since april and i have yet to completely dislike a box.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For me, the value of Birchbox is that I get to see brands and products that are new to me.  Whether I like what they send or not, I go to the Birchbox website and see what other products they might have for that brand, and I go to the brand websites and see all the products they offer.  It's about learning about stuff I would never find out about otherwise.  I like the descriptions on of the products on the Birchbox website.  Sometimes they are better than the ones on the actual product website.
> 
> ...


 I definitely like the aspect of trying new things as well.  I'm just worried I will end up getting a product I got last month (based on the weight of mybox) espec since you can't review a product twice.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I definitely like the aspect of trying new things as well.  I'm just worried I will end up getting a product I got last month (based on the weight of mybox) espec since you can't review a product twice.


 i might be wrong, but i remember reading in a past thread that since you're not supposed to receive the same item twice, they'll compensate you with points if you email them, i might be wrong about that, but it's worth a shot if it does happen.


----------



## astokes (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i might be wrong, but i remember reading in a past thread that since you're not supposed to receive the same item twice, they'll compensate you with points if you email them, i might be wrong about that, but it's worth a shot if it does happen.


 Good to know, thx


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is what the Birchbox FAQ says about this: "We are also truly committed to never sending you the same sample twice! Please contact us if this happens."


 Ok cool.  Is it likely 2 completely different boxes can weight exactly the same??


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 8, 2012)

Weight is subjective to the products. This is why posting weights has no bearing because items with liquids are never exactly the same. If you go to the store and pull three identical bottles of say Dove shampoo in a clear bottle you may find one bottle filled all the way to the top, one filled near the top and one filled no where near the top.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Weight is subjective to the products. This is why posting weights has no bearing because items with liquids are never exactly the same. If you go to the store and pull three identical bottles of say Dove shampoo in a clear bottle you may find one bottle filled all the way to the top, one filled near the top and one filled no where near the top.


 Ok, thank you.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jun 8, 2012)

one thing i have to add...  some of the bb boxes i saw i was getting on my page, and thought i would hate, ended up being my faves..  they turned me on to some products i NEVER would have bought just to try..  i have joked a few times bb knows me better than i know myself, because some of the products i would deem uneccesary, ended up being faves...............


----------



## ddave (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok cool.  Is it likely 2 completely different boxes can weight exactly the same??


 My box weighed .480 exactly and a few other people had boxes that were like .470 and we had different boxes.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jess Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my original shipping notice said it wouldn't arrive until Monday, but the box arrived today! weight: 0.4810
> 
> ...


 that bulgari perfume is great!!!  i think its a good box!


----------



## Foureaves (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no shipping email for me. My glam bag, however, will be here tomorrow. Come onnnnnnnnn BB.


 Same scenario for me too. nothing from BB, MG is in my city right now, s/b delivered tomorrow.. can't wait!!


----------



## lauravee (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jess Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my original shipping notice said it wouldn't arrive until Monday, but the box arrived today! weight: 0.4810
> 
> ...


 Those bandaids are awesome !


----------



## crazymomma10 (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Foureaves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same scenario for me too. nothing from BB, MG is in my city right now, s/b delivered tomorrow.. can't wait!!


My MG should be here Monday. But still notta from BB.


----------



## Samantha Calkin (Jun 9, 2012)

Can I just say I absolutely LOVEEEEEEEE the.....

 lipstain and i HATE lipstick or anything that goes on your lips for that matter... It's kinda sticky at first but I just think it's such a gorgeous color. I got scared by the deep red but it fades into SUCH a pretty pink. I would definitely consider buying this outside of my BB sub.


----------



## zorabell (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jess Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my original shipping notice said it wouldn't arrive until Monday, but the box arrived today! weight: 0.4810
> 
> ...


 As much as I like that fragrance I got it twice last month, I am still surprised that they are sending out some of the same samples as last month


----------



## BarbieZ (Jun 9, 2012)

Got my box today!  It was the one with the

Staniac, stretch mark cream, face cream, hand wipes, men's cologne and band aids.
It weighed .4763, if anyone is wondering.

I'm happy with it!!  I'm sure I'll actually use all of it.  I'm also pretty excited that I haven't gotten a shipping notice for my 2nd sub yet, because I'm hoping to get something completely different!  Last month I got 2 identical boxes, down to the colors.  It was an awesome box (full-sized Stila, nail polish, Dr. Jart, Kerastase), but I didn't need it twice, especially two sparkly blue eyeliners and 2 bottles of sparkly gold nail polish - not like they're every day products (at least for me).

On a side note, I actually like not knowing what boxes there are out there.  I'm finding myself a lot more laid back and looking forward to my 2nd box than I was last month, where I poured over the GG options and dissected each one deciding which I'd want the most.  Not to say that I'll be able to keep myself away once they get posted



, I'm sure, but for right now I'm just looking forward to it and not worried that I'm going to get something I don't want.


----------



## onthecontrary (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As much as I like that fragrance I got it twice last month, I am still surprised that they are sending out some of the same samples as last month


 There are usually a few samples that roll over. They probably got a lot from the supplier and had enough to put them in a second set of boxes that would go to different people. The eyeko fatstick is a repeat from last month too. I kind of like that they do this, that way if you missed out on something you wanted to try you still have a chance of getting it the next month


----------



## JessP (Jun 9, 2012)

> I didn't receive a shipment notification, and my online account has not updated from May. Nontheless, my box arrived today. Label says it weighs 0.7 and card calls this box 'Jet Set'.Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Sweet! I hope I get the Clark's Botanicals lip tint. Still no shipping notice (or surprise box waiting for me lol). I like that we're starting to see more of the 40 products being sampled this month!


----------



## snllama (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that bulgari perfume is great!!!  i think its a good box!


 I love the Omnia Crystalline! It was my favorite from last month's box. I'm so tempted to buy it next time I save up enough BB points.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 9, 2012)

no shipping info yet but i want that nail polish by deborah lippman  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lols


----------



## Meghan Leigh (Jun 9, 2012)

I need to look into how to use the stain on my cheeks.  I am kinda excited but kinda not excited about the tanning wipes.  I don't know how I feel about the eye shadow pencil... not excited about the birchbox man lifeystle extra because im single and have NO one to give it to, haha.
My box weight was like .43 I believe.  I am excited about everything! I need to look into how to use some of it though.


----------



## AuntOly (Jun 9, 2012)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



my box had the beauty blender cleanser, the 2self tanner packets, the comb and protect leave in, the stainiac, a tili bag and the men's cologne. I am none too pleased. The total value of this box calculated at the highest retail value is $16.10. Probably the lowest I have recieved from birchbox, snd that number included $.95 for the Baggie and $1.30 for the men's cologne ( which is a throw away for me). Without these extras, the actual value of the bag is under $14. Not good Birchbox!!


----------



## JessP (Jun 9, 2012)

> no shipping info yet but i want that nail polish by deborah lippman  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lols


 I want the polish, too! We can hope!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Alright, who's still in the "No-shipping-notification-yet Club" with me? Trying to remember that patience is a virtue lol.


Me tooooooooo. But I always seem to get my shipping notice the same day it arrives in the mail. So... maybe it will come tomorrow (surprise)? I'm starting to get nervous with everyone getting amazing boxes -- what will be left for lil ol' me? I am pretty happy with everything I've seen so far, but of course I'd love to try some items more than others.


----------



## panzerruin (Jun 9, 2012)

I SO hope I get the stretch mark cream. I'm always looking for new ones to try, and mederma never works as well as they claim. Any ladies who get it and don't want it, feel free to PM me! Lol.
 

That Modcloth headband is adorable, too! If I don't get one in my box, I'm buying it, anyway.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want the polish, too! We can hope!


 what if we're  box twins and we both get it? ;D haha


----------



## JessP (Jun 9, 2012)

> what if we're Â box twins and we both get it? ;D haha


 Ahh that would be awesome! *fingers crossed!*


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 9, 2012)

They included Beauty Blenders like 4 months ago, and only NOW putting in a cleanser for them???


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They included Beauty Blenders like 4 months ago, and only NOW putting in a cleanser for them???


 Nope, they sent out the blender cleanser either last month or the one before, too.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 9, 2012)

I have never been unhappy with a Birchbox before, but if I get the one I think I'll be getting (my box weight is .5650) I will be sad. I hate and cannot use self tanner, I just bought a big bottle of cleanser for my brushes, I already have the Staniac, I'm single and don't have a man to give the cologne to, and I hate leave in hair products, they make me look and feel greasy. And I have zero interest in a plastic baggie. I try not to gripe because I have always found almost everything in my boxes useful or interesting, but this particular box is 100 percent things I can't use or already have. Ohhh well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## motherofall6 (Jun 9, 2012)

for the ones that have recieved their boxes.......can u leave any feedback yet on those products?? i have not recieved neither my box nor a shipping notice yet and have checked lots of the products out and cant leave any feedback yet on anything so no spoilers for me yet


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *motherofall6* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> for the ones that have recieved their boxes.......can u leave any feedback yet on those products?? i have not recieved neither my box nor a shipping notice yet and have checked lots of the products out and cant leave any feedback yet on anything so no spoilers for me yet


 From what I've seen, no one can. I'm willing to bet that they figured out our trick and now probably won't load the feedback buttons until they update the site tomorrow.


----------



## thetalambda2002 (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AuntOly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my box had the beauty blender cleanser, the 2self tanner packets, the comb and protect leave in, the stainiac, a tili bag and the men's cologne.
> 
> I am none too pleased. The total value of this box calculated at the highest retail value is $16.10. Probably the lowest I have recieved from birchbox, snd that number included $.95 for the Baggie and $1.30 for the men's cologne ( which is a throw away for me). Without these extras, the actual value of the bag is under $14. Not good Birchbox!!


 Yeah, I think this is the one I am going to get based on weight. I am about the most underwhelmed I have been in my 11 months with birchbox. There is nothing in there I want to try and the only good thing about the mens cologne is I get a dollar in points for rating it so the box was essentially $4. Again, why didn't they send out that TINY BB cleaner with the BB. I'd have liked them better together or at least send out a bigger cleaner. I am ready for another high dollar box, last month was underwhelming as well, but the rest of this year has been great!! I'm not a complainer, but now that I've seen the stila and the clarks both of which I've been dying to try nothing else will be as good. Why do I look at the spoilers ;-)


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BarbieZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today!  It was the one with the
> 
> ...


 Mine weighs .47 and I would put the whole thing up for trade if I get that one. Ugh All the ones close to .47 are this one so Im pretty sure this is what I am getting. But this is what the trade thread is for


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> that way if you missed out on something you wanted to try you still have a chance of getting it the next month


 That is exactly why they do it, and I think its a great idea too!


----------



## thetalambda2002 (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is exactly why they do it, and I think its a great idea too!


 Haha, I never get it second time around though. I've been wanting something for Clarks it seems since I started BB, and nothing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Think I'm going to switch my profile though. The splurging on haircare isn't working for me. I don't get the ones I want and I do get foil packages  that I can't get open  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 9, 2012)

Finally got my box weight 0.4680 anyone have The same?


----------



## kcrowebird (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Finally got my box weight 0.4680 anyone have The same?


mine and a couple of other girls are .458-- probably the same?


----------



## kcrowebird (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have never been unhappy with a Birchbox before, but if I get the one I think I'll be getting (my box weight is .5650) I will be sad. I hate and cannot use self tanner, I just bought a big bottle of cleanser for my brushes, I already have the Staniac, I'm single and don't have a man to give the cologne to, and I hate leave in hair products, they make me look and feel greasy. And I have zero interest in a plastic baggie. I try not to gripe because I have always found almost everything in my boxes useful or interesting, but this particular box is 100 percent things I can't use or already have. Ohhh well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i will take all the plastic baggies yall don't want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ladybritt (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kcrowebird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i will take all the plastic baggies yall don't want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Same here! I love stuff like that since I work away from home a lot. Those baggies are perfect for travel.


----------



## lauravee (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladybritt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here! I love stuff like that since I work away from home a lot. Those baggies are perfect for travel.


 I'm also on the Tili bandwagon! Will be trying to trade for them for sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Angelalh (Jun 9, 2012)

well if i get em ill be sure to trade, and and bronzer or self tanner products i get will be available to trade!!!!

i enjoy my paleness


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 9, 2012)

I finally got my box weight also. It's .4650. I can't necessarily go by the weight of boxes people already got because my box was sent out in a different wave by box # so I'm assuming it's not identical to any boxes that have already been received even if the weight is the same. Plus I'm wondering if there is still different products in the boxes that haven't been received by anyone yet




.

I would love to get the &gt;&gt; bronzer but I'll be happy if I get &gt;&gt; the eyeko, the staniac, the bandaids, or the headband.

(highlight spaces for spoilers)

Overall, I think I'll be happy with this box but only time will tell.


----------



## Jess Bailey (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that bulgari perfume is great!!!  i think its a good box!


 i think i have a little box envy because there are some other items i was really interested in trying. but yes, the bulgari smells nice and i'll get use out of everything included with the exception of the art thing.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 9, 2012)

hmmm. my shipping says it was processed by my local post office last night at 5pm. But 'my local post office' is a state away! is it too much to hope it came 3 hours to my actual post office overnight and my mail lady will be dropping it off in a few hours? probably... 





too excited. even though i got my ss box yesterday i'm dying to get bb!


----------



## daisy351 (Jun 9, 2012)

Mine is on the truck for delivery, yay! The weight is 0.5020


----------



## becarr50 (Jun 9, 2012)

Both my boxes came today! Hoorah! So here's a sneak peek, as I obviously haven't had a chance to try anything out yet. Like seriously, they just came 15 minutes ago. I'm letting you in on the scoop first





Box #1 (For me at least): Weight = 0.4850




Box #2: Weight = 0.5050

**Actually not sure if we've seen this exact one yet, but with the crazy amount of posts, I can't be sure.




I'm loving my first box, and I'm totally ok with the repeats in my second. I could have done without the Self-tanning clothsthough, but I'll deal. I'm super pale, and I still plan on trying them out.  Also, I can't wait to try the Eyeko Fat Eye Stick or the Stainiac. Plus the ModCloth headband looks super cute, but I'm not sure if I can pull it off. Anyone else that has had two boxes for a while notice that their second box typically has higher value AND more numerous products for the first few months? Just a coincidence, perhaps?  Plus, I'm actually excited about the men's cologne. I told my boyfriend about the possibility, and he got so cute and excited. Can't wait to pass it on to him...


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 9, 2012)

So from the looks of my box weight, im pretty sure i wont be getting the Stila One Step Bronze. Unless I can find someone willing to trade. If not I may just endup getting it with my points right before i *cancel* at the end of this month.​


----------



## becarr50 (Jun 9, 2012)

Guess you can't see it too well in the pictures, but in Box #1 the small white tube is Likewise Facial Moisturizer + Sun Protectant.  And in Box #2, the smaller white tube is Supergoop! SPF 30.

Both boxes also came with $25 off coupons to two separate companies. Not sure if I'll use those or not.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got my box weight also. It's .4650. I can't necessarily go by the weight of boxes people already got because my box was sent out in a different wave by box # so I'm assuming it's not identical to any boxes that have already been received even if the weight is the same. Plus I'm wondering if there is still different products in the boxes that haven't been received by anyone yet
> 
> ...


 I got a .4680 looks like we may have the same box. I * REALLY *want the bronzer also. The anticipation is killing me! lol


----------



## Squidling (Jun 9, 2012)

FINALLY got my shipping notice a minute ago with a weight of 0.5440. I don't think I've seen this weight posted yet.


----------



## tigrlilyem (Jun 9, 2012)

There are a lot of products that haven't shown up yet. The next wave of boxes should have different stuff in them. Like the rose water, juliet has a gun not a perfume, the blow pro beach pro mist, kiehl's sunscreen, benefit they're real, deborah lippmann polish. I hope these are all items in the next boxes. Please birchbox gods, let there be a DL Polish! 





Or at least a spoiler page tomorrow!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Jun 9, 2012)

I just got shipping on my second account, it hasn't updated with weight yet though.

My first box weighs .6020. Hopefully the second one is different....


----------



## becarr50 (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tigrlilyem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There are a lot of products that haven't shown up yet. The next wave of boxes should have different stuff in them. Like the rose water, juliet has a gun not a perfume, the blow pro beach pro mist, kiehl's sunscreen, benefit they're real, deborah lippmann polish. I hope these are all items in the next boxes. Please birchbox gods, let there be a DL Polish!
> 
> ...


 Thanks for reminding me of all the things I missed out on



Teasing teasing. But really, I wanted to try the rose water and juliet has a gun not a perfume. Maybe next month...


----------



## tigrlilyem (Jun 9, 2012)

For those of you who got the stila bronzer, how do you use it? Does it go all over your face and make it darker so you need a different foundation? Or do you just place it on your face where you would place powder bronzer?


----------



## Lychae (Jun 9, 2012)

woop! Got the shipping notification but it has yet to be updated by UPS. I see I probably won't get my box until not this coming week but probably the following.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 9, 2012)

I figured out how to trick the site into showing me products I MIGHT be getting without the actual feedback button listed on the page. I'm not going to say how because it's not accurate. I can leave feedback on:


Eyeko Fat Eye Stick OR Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner
Juliette Has a Gun Not a Perfume
Masqueology Pore Minimizing Mask OR Masqueology Brightening Mask
Melvita Floral Water
Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac
stila one step bronze
stila sparkle liquid eye liner
tili Bags


----------



## jkwynn (Jun 9, 2012)

Ooh, that's dirty. LOL



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I figured out how to trick the site into showing me products I MIGHT be getting without the actual feedback button listed on the page.* I'm not going to say how .*..


----------



## tigrlilyem (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *becarr50* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks for reminding me of all the things I missed out on
> ...





> Originally Posted by *tigrlilyem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There are a lot of products that haven't shown up yet. The next wave of boxes should have different stuff in them. Like the rose water, juliet has a gun not a perfume, the blow pro beach pro mist, kiehl's sunscreen, benefit they're real, deborah lippmann polish. I hope these are all items in the next boxes. Please birchbox gods, let there be a DL Polish!
> 
> ...


 

Na, you didn't miss out on anything, you've got some great stuff there. Keep an eye out on the trade thread for the rose water and perfume: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121990/birchbox-open-trade-thread/1200#post_1888128

I'm just hoping for the best since I've only got a tracking number right now.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I figured out how to trick the site into showing me products I MIGHT be getting without the actual feedback button listed on the page. I'm not going to say how because it's not accurate. I can leave feedback on:
> 
> ...


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 9, 2012)

JUST got my shipping notice and my weight is  .05410
haven't seen this yet but maybe i missed some posts. Anyone?


also, seeing people complaining about "low value" of their boxes.. well let's just say it looks bad on you. You pay 10 bucks a month for the thing. It almost always surpasses, and we get fun new things to try. --  what're ya b****ing about ?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> also, seeing people complaining about "low value" of their boxes.. well let's just say it looks bad on you. You pay 10 bucks a month for the thing. It almost always surpasses, and we get fun new things to try. --  what're ya b****ing about ?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I think the complaint is not so much about the products and their quality per se (although I perfectly understand the gripes about the Dr. Jart!) but the equity, so to speak. It frequently seems as if there is not a fair distribution of value.


----------



## onthecontrary (Jun 9, 2012)

it's here!!!

this box weighed . 6100





 

The Staniac is awesome. I was afraid I wouldn't like it because I hate benetint, but since it's a gel it's easier to apply. The Tili bag is cute, I will use it. I don't tan, so I'll trade the wipes. The mask looks really cool, I'm excited to try it! I'm not totally sure about the bronzer, I normally don't use bronzers, but I swatched it and it's very subtle, maybe I can use it to contour.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think the complaint is not so much about the products and their quality per se (although I perfectly understand the gripes about the Dr. Jart!) but the equity, so to speak. It frequently seems as if there is not a fair distribution of value.




naw i am talking about the actual price whining. don't say it isn't here, i see it tons  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  i see what you are saying about distribution but even then, one woman's junk is another woman's treasure ~  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  some of what people are saying are crap boxes, i would love !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 9, 2012)

awesome box !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    hm still haven't seen any around the .54 range but my delivery says the 14th on it so maybe it's a new wave ?



> Originally Posted by *onthecontrary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it's here!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## allthingsaimee (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> JUST got my shipping notice and my weight is  .05410
> 
> ...


 I have to agree with this.  Birchbox never said our boxes would equal a certain minimum value, so I don't get why people are mad when their products add up to $15.  Looking back on my 9 months, I have had the chance to try out some amazing products that I wouldn't have had the opportunity to do before this service.  I would never be able to afford any of this stuff without Birchbox.  I know a lot of people have better situations and can buy high-end cosmetics and beauty products all the time.  But for people like me, this is as good as it gets    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hmmm. my shipping says it was processed by my local post office last night at 5pm. But 'my local post office' is a state away! is it too much to hope it came 3 hours to my actual post office overnight and my mail lady will be dropping it off in a few hours? probably...
> 
> ...


 EEEEEEEEEE it wasn't too much to hope! It's HERE!!


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 9, 2012)

> I finally got my box weight also. It's .4650. I can't necessarily go by the weight of boxes people already got because my box was sent out in a different wave by box # so I'm assuming it's not identical to any boxes that have already been received even if the weight is the same. Plus I'm wondering if there is stillÂ different products in the boxes that haven't been received by anyone yet :nixweiss: . I would love to get the &gt;&gt; bronzer but I'll be happy if I get &gt;&gt;Â the eyeko, the staniac, the bandaids, or the headband. (highlight spaces for spoilers) Overall, I think I'll be happy with this box but only time will tell.





> Both my boxes came today! Hoorah! So here's a sneak peek, as I obviously haven't had a chance to try anything out yet. Like seriously, they just came 15 minutes ago. I'm letting you in on the scoop first :icon_lol: Box #1 (For me at least): Weight = 0.4850
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Box #2: Weight = 0.5050 **Actually not sure if we've seen this exact one yet, but with the crazy amount of posts, I can't be sure.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I'm loving my first box, and I'm totally ok with the repeats in my second. I could have done without the Self-tanning clothsthough, but I'll deal. I'm super pale, and I still plan on trying them out.Â  Also, I can't wait to try the Eyeko Fat Eye Stick or the Stainiac. Plus the ModCloth headband looks super cute, but I'm not sure if I can pull it off. Anyone else that has had two boxes for a while notice that their second box typically has higher value AND more numerous products for the first few months? Just a coincidence, perhaps?Â  Plus, I'm actually excited about the men's cologne. I told my boyfriend about the possibility, and he got so cute and excited. Can't wait to pass it on to him... My box weight is .5060! Your second box is the only one I've seen with that close of a weight so far.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 9, 2012)

wooooh my box is out for delivery!


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> FINALLY got my shipping notice a minute ago with a weight of 0.5440. I don't think I've seen this weight posted yet.


 I just got mine earlier! Mine shipped yesterday but i got the notice today. Mines .5460 maybe the same?


----------



## onthecontrary (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> awesome box !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    hm still haven't seen any around the .54 range but my delivery says the 14th on it so maybe it's a new wave ?


 My delivery date was supposed to be the 11th, but it sounds like you're in a different batch!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 9, 2012)

woooh mine is out for delivery today! (was supposed to be here on the 12th). i'll post pics asap!


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> awesome box !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    hm still haven't seen any around the .54 range but my delivery says the 14th on it so maybe it's a new wave ?


 Same thing with mine! Im at .5460 and delivery on the 14! Most likely the same box!


----------



## allthingsaimee (Jun 9, 2012)

my box weighs 0.4910 --- hoping i get some different products that haven't been in the boxes revealed so far.  i can't keep myself from peeking, but i wish i could be surprised    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## reepy (Jun 9, 2012)

I still didn't get a shipping notice and in my purchase history, it doesn't show anything for this month - just May, which was my first month.  Do you guys think that this is normal and that I will still be getting my June box?


----------



## Angelalh (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *allthingsaimee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to agree with this.  Birchbox never said our boxes would equal a certain minimum value, so I don't get why people are mad when their products add up to $15.  Looking back on my 9 months, I have had the chance to try out some amazing products that I wouldn't have had the opportunity to do before this service.  I would never be able to afford any of this stuff without Birchbox.  I know a lot of people have better situations and can buy high-end cosmetics and beauty products all the time.  But for people like me, this is as good as it gets    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


you said it well there i make under $10 an hour so for me to buy a single high end product is a BIG deal

ive only been a subbie for 5 months and so far theres 2 im going to get full size of i do get box envy i see what other people get like the full size stila last month, and i got a empty tube of beauty balm (which i did get my replacements for and i am going to buy full size) a nail polish that peeled off and stained my nails, a lip balm (not bad) a scrunchie, and a damn perfume that i am allergic to hahaaha


----------



## Angelalh (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still didn't get a shipping notice and in my purchase history, it doesn't show anything for this month - just May, which was my first month.  Do you guys think that this is normal and that I will still be getting my June box?


 the website usually updates on the 10th


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautybabe090* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same thing with mine! Im at .5460 and delivery on the 14! Most likely the same box!




box twins ! ahhhhhhhhhhhh i want itttttt heheh


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautybabe090* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got mine earlier! Mine shipped yesterday but i got the notice today. Mines .5460 maybe the same?




pics?

*edit for misreading. i thought you meant you got your box. oops i see it was the shipping notice now though.


----------



## reepy (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the website usually updates on the 10th


Thanks.  One more day!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> FINALLY got my shipping notice a minute ago with a weight of 0.5440. I don't think I've seen this weight posted yet.


 mine was .5480 and .5430. I hope they are something good because im getting two of them


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Agree!


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 9, 2012)

Yay I got my shipping notice too. The weight is .5490


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 9, 2012)

yay! i got a shipping notice this morning but it's not updated -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  I'm trying to figure out the feedback thingie that people were mentioning earlier. i clicked on everything and i didn't see the button come up


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 9, 2012)

WOHOO!!! Stila full sized bronzer: 36 bucks!

Coola cucumber mineral face sunblock- price for 50ml is $36, this is 5ml, so sample value is 3.60

stainiac- i think someone said it's like 2.50 

so over 40 bucks plus the baggie and the perfume (so hard to put a sample value on a perfume, but i really like this one, although a little goes a long way!
Here is my .4785 box! EEEE! haven't seen this one yet! 

Hope for all you girls with low box weights! (although i was really interested in the pore minimizing masque I am SUPER happy with this box! My second box and I've loved them both! Glad I bought a year right away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh yeah- my delivery date is TUESDAY! And I got it today!


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I Meant i got my notice that it shipped earlier! Im sorry for the confusion!!!! But i will post a picture when i get it


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jun 9, 2012)

Yay! We all seem to have the same box! All the recent weights seem to be around .54 

Im happy i hope its a good one


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jun 9, 2012)

All the recent weights seem to be around .54


----------



## Emr410 (Jun 9, 2012)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Here is my .4785 box! EEEE! haven't seen this one yet!Â  Hope for all you girls with low box weights! (although i was really interested in the pore minimizing masque I am SUPER happy with this box! My second box and I've loved them both! Glad I bought a year right away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh yeah- my delivery date is TUESDAY! And I got it today!Â  OOOOh!!! My weight was .474 and it shipped on Thursday!! When did yours ship?


----------



## kcrowebird (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Emr410* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OOOOh!!! My weight was .474 and it shipped on Thursday!! When did yours ship?


I'm getting excited now, too. Mine was .458 and I am supposed to get it today. Hopefully it has the stila!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautybabe090* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All the recent weights seem to be around .54


 0.5435 here too, got the notice today


----------



## lillybunny (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me tooooooooo. But I always seem to get my shipping notice the same day it arrives in the mail. So... maybe it will come tomorrow (surprise)? I'm starting to get nervous with everyone getting amazing boxes -- what will be left for lil ol' me? I am pretty happy with everything I've seen so far, but of course I'd love to try some items more than others.


I'm with you guys. I hope I get a good box, because the last few boxes I have gotten have left me very under-whelmed. By the way, do you think they will update the website at midnight?


----------



## belizsera (Jun 9, 2012)

Not 100% happy with my Birchbox this month. The box weight was .5665 included in my box were:

Comodynes self tanning towels (I will never use self-tanner)

Beauty Blender Cleanser (like! I wanted this last month)

N4 Super Bomb Prep and Protect (blah, I only use Pureology Products on my hair so this is a bust. I thought my son would like it since he is biracial and has the curly hair thing going for him but I was informed if it's not WEN Sweet Almond Mint Conditioner NO. )

Stainiac lip stain (yeah)

John Varvatos (I hate men's cologne. My son and my bf are soap deodorant guys and smell great naturally)

Tili baggie (hmmf)





So any wonderful ladies want some product? Head over to the swap board. I got stuff to give away.


----------



## mlsephora (Jun 9, 2012)

YAY my box came early too!!!!!
 

My box weight was 0.4620

and I got

*Comodynes* self tanning towelettes

*Eyeko *Fat Eye Stick

*Likewise* Facial Moisturizer

*the Balm Cosmetics *Staniac in Beauty Queen

*tilli* Bag

*John Varvatos Man *
Was hoping for some mascara...but oh well, this box is still pretty awesome!!


----------



## jbird1175 (Jun 9, 2012)

I got my box today! The box weight on my shipping email notification was .4450. 

Comodynes Self Tanning Wipes

Eyeko Fat Eye Stick in Old Gold (I'm a little unsure about this color for me) Likewise Facial Moisturizer &amp; Sun Protectant SPF 50 the Balm Stainiac in Beauty Queen   Lifestyle Extra tili Bag in a green argyle print   Birchbox Man Extra John Varvatos Star USA (will probably trade this)
Overall I am happy with my box. I wanted the fat stick, stainiac and a tili bag (among other things) and got them. I will add the men's cologne and maybe the moisturizer in my trade list. Still waiting on the shipping notification for my other box. Fingers crossed I get the Stila bronzer and band aids!


----------



## Jackieblue (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yay! i got a shipping notice this morning but it's not updated -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  I'm trying to figure out the feedback thingie that people were mentioning earlier. i clicked on everything and i didn't see the button come up


 I'm with you! Just not savvy enough to figure that out. I will have to wait until at least tomorrow, I guess.


----------



## Bambam (Jun 9, 2012)

Mine weighs .5660 and this must be the box I'm getting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> unfortunately this was my least favorite box of all the ones posted, I'm not complaining. Just a ill disappointed!


----------



## mlsephora (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh, also got $25 of first purchase on Artspace.com.

I am just going to cave and use my points on the Cynthia Rowley bandaids and the Benefit mascara.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh! Sorry guys I do not know how to do that spoiler thing...


----------



## lovepink (Jun 9, 2012)

Got my box.  It weighed .5650


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jun 9, 2012)

Stilla 

Eyeko  Or Lip/Cheek Tint (Forgot the brand)
I hope the .54 boxes have


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mlsephora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, also got $25 of first purchase on Artspace.com.
> 
> ...


 i made a little screenshot for people who don't know how to do the spoiler thing. in a hurry and in paint so sorry for crappy quality  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautybabe090* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Stilla
> 
> ...


 
i really want to try that (highlight) stila thing ! and also the last thing you mentioned.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Emr410* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OOOOh!!! My weight was .474 and it shipped on Thursday!! When did yours ship?


 got my notice at 10pm wednesday night.


----------



## onthecontrary (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mlsephora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, also got $25 of first purchase on Artspace.com.
> 
> ...


 Check CVS/Target/wherever you usually buy bandaids first, they probably have the bandaids for the same price as all of the other cartoony ones.


----------



## mlsephora (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i made a little screenshot for people who don't know how to do the spoiler thing. in a hurry and in paint so sorry for crappy quality  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thank you so much.  : )


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onthecontrary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Check CVS/Target/wherever you usually buy bandaids first, they probably have the bandaids for the same price as all of the other cartoony ones.


 
yup http://www.cvs.com/CVSApp/catalog/shop_product_detail.jsp?filterBy=&amp;skuId=856243&amp;productId=856243&amp;navAction=push&amp;navCount=3&amp;no_new_crumb=true


----------



## Jackieblue (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box.  It weighed .5650
> 
> ...


----------



## Wrigleymaggie (Jun 9, 2012)

The bandaids were 2.50 at my target when I was there yesterday.


----------



## Jackieblue (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wrigleymaggie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The bandaids were 2.50 at my target when I was there yesterday.


Thanks! I don't think they are in my box but they are so adorable and I am tired of Phineas &amp; Ferb and the other ones my kids seem to like. These are mine on my next trip to Target!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Did you get a stila liquid eye liner last month? Mine weighs around the same


----------



## goldenmeans (Jun 9, 2012)

Got my first box- the weight on it was .503 for those of you keeping track. Can't say I'm all that thrilled.

Self-Tanning Towelettes- Intensive? Nope, not gonna use. I am pale as a ghost, I don't do intensive tans. Or any tans at all, really.

Masqueology Brightening Mask- I'll give it a shot, but I always feel like one-time use products like this are such a waste.

Supergoop Suntan Lotion- I like the tiny little bottle, since I travel a lot for business and hate carrying too much crap. It feels like it's actually filled all the way, which is nice after the Dr. Jart debacle.

The Balm Stainiac in Beauty Queen- this was one of the items I wanted. I'll definitely be using it.

Modcloth headband- It's cute and I'll use it, but I think the example they give for how to tie it is silly. Looks better tied towards the back of your head. The top of the head is a little too "We Can Do It!" poster for me.
 
I wanted the Eyeko eyeliner and the bandaids.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kcrowebird (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> yup http://www.cvs.com/CVSApp/catalog/shop_product_detail.jsp?filterBy=&amp;skuId=856243&amp;productId=856243&amp;navAction=push&amp;navCount=3&amp;no_new_crumb=true


I can't believe birchbox is selling them for $14 for a pack of 2. They are $3.89 at CVS for a 20 pack.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kcrowebird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I can't believe birchbox is selling them for $14 for a pack of 2. They are $3.89 at CVS for a 20 pack.


yea someone just said the saw them at target for 2.50.  whats up, BB&gt;?  i know cynthia rowley was a big deal box recently before i joined but dang that's some major inflation.

** edit : ah well it is 2 packs (40 total bandaids) they are selling in the BB shop. but still guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Note*: *Each bundle includes one pack of Dress-Up Adhesive Bandages and one Beach Sport Kit. Choose either a yellow or blue Beach Sport Kit!*


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 9, 2012)

If anyone is looking to trade their Modcloth headbands please let me know. I have my trade list posted if you want to check out what I have 





https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126044/ambers-long-trade-list#post_1881523


----------



## heather4602 (Jun 9, 2012)

I got my first box today! It weighed .437. Here is what I got, didn't post a picture since I have seen it on here a couple of times!

Comodynes Tanning Wipes x2
Eyeko Fat Eye Stick (color is a pretty green/blue)
Likewise Facial Moisturizer
The Balm Stainiac
tili bag
John Varvatos
It was one I really wanted so I am really excited. My other box is .473 has anyone gotten that one! I look through I did not see that weight but I could have missed it!


----------



## lovepink (Jun 9, 2012)

I find it interesting that the inside of the outer birchbox (the one that surrounds the actual box) have images printed on them that look very similar to GB.


----------



## heather4602 (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine is .473, I hope it is this box!!


----------



## Kristinexoxox (Jun 9, 2012)

One of my boxes is .602 and the other is .608.. I received the shipping notification 2 days ago. Anyone already get their boxes with either of these weights? I was trying to keep up but it's hard to with 1300+ posts lol


----------



## lovepink (Jun 9, 2012)

Sorry about that.  I just cut and pasted the pic as opposed to attaching.  I think I fixed it!



> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For some reason this spoiler won't reveal to me. My box (which is not here yet) is about the same weight.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 9, 2012)

Sorry the pic did not work earlier I cut and pasted it as opposed to attaching it.  



> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box.  It weighed .5650


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 9, 2012)

Re: cost at CVS vs Birchbox.

While the base price at CVS is less expensive than Birchbox over all it maybe more expensive to order online. There are no local CVS stores for me - nearest one is in Nevada and in California both two states away from me.

Subtotal:        $7.78
Taxes:        $1.10
ExtraBucksÂ® Rewards:        
Shipping:        $5.49
Total:        $14.37

Subtotal    $14.00
Shipping &amp; Handling (Standard Shipping - Flat Rate)    $0.00
Grand Total $14

Basically for me - IF I were to order JUST Band-Aid it works out to order off Birchbox since it's less expensive.


----------



## TXSlainte (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I figured out how to trick the site into showing me products I MIGHT be getting without the actual feedback button listed on the page. I'm not going to say how because it's not accurate. I can leave feedback on:
> 
> ...


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I gave it a shot as well, and I can leave feedback on all of the products that I've seen in boxes so far, as well as on products in the May box that I did not get. If only!


 Ok, can someone pleeeease share the trick? Im dying to findout what im getting.​


----------



## dryadsbubble (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I gave it a shot as well, and I can leave feedback on all of the products that I've seen in boxes so far, as well as on products in the May box that I did not get. If only!


 What is the new way you ladies are finding to see the "Give Feedback" option? I'd love to get a few more points to be able to place an order while the May items are still shipping free!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 9, 2012)

The trick isn't accurate what so ever this month.


----------



## EllynoUta (Jun 9, 2012)

As long as I get that eyeko stick I'm happy! I wouldn't care if it was the only thing. Been wanting to try it. Whatever else received it a bonus for me! That headband also looks super cute!


----------



## dryadsbubble (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dryadsbubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What is the new way you ladies are finding to see the "Give Feedback" option? I'd love to get a few more points to be able to place an order while the May items are still shipping free!


 Errr, nevermind. I guess the Dr. Jart+ is sold out and I would have to just sign up on the waitlist. Le sigh.


----------



## jessskad (Jun 9, 2012)

You can get the Band-Aids at Amazon too and probably at many other online stores...possibly at other local stores as well.  No way I am paying 14 bucks for bandaids...but that might just be me.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 9, 2012)

The Cynthia Rowley bandaids are $2.54 at Target.


----------



## maggieme (Jun 9, 2012)

I tried the Masqueology Brightening Mask (highlight) and it was like draping my face in a wet squid.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dryadsbubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What is the new way you ladies are finding to see the "Give Feedback" option? I'd love to get a few more points to be able to place an order while the May items are still shipping free!


 The way I figured out is not at all accurate. It won't let you leave feedback yet, anyway.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 9, 2012)

here's my box! this might be my favorite box since the teen vogue box.


----------



## marybbryant (Jun 9, 2012)

I recieved my shipping email on June 7 for my first box, but according to my shipping info, it didnt actually ship until late yesterday and is still in NJ wont be delivered until the 14th.  My box weighs .4750.  My 2nd box still hasnt updated.

I have never been disappointed with Birchbox, but I love getting skincare and hair care items and perfume samples, so I think that practically guarentees I will be happy with any Birchbox.  It doesnt look like there is a lot of skin care this month, but I would love to try most of the items I have seen in everyone else's boxes.


----------



## marybbryant (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Everyone who has gotten that box seems to love it.  I have seen a videos on You tube with that box, and the people who have recieved it all say its the best one yet, or as good as the TV box.  Its the one box I'm hoping I dont get!


----------



## Kristinexoxox (Jun 9, 2012)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



here's my box! this might be my favorite box since the teen vogue box. How much did your box weigh? That's the box I'm hoping for so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PrettyInPowell (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   My dream box!!! I haven't gotten my shipping code yet though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristinexoxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How much did your box weigh? That's the box I'm hoping for so far


 it was .5950! i've also seen people with a weight around .60 who got it as well.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Everyone who has gotten that box seems to love it.  I have seen a videos on You tube with that box, and the people who have recieved it all say its the best one yet, or as good as the TV box.  Its the one box I'm hoping I dont get!


 i was a little apprehensive at first about it, because i'm pretty fair skinned and the bronzer looks REALLY dark at first, but when i rub it in really good it blends with my skin tone fairly well, and it has a pretty shimmer to it.

i don't know about the self tanning wipes, those are the only things i'm really afraid of. i might try them one day when i know i don't have to leave the house hahahh.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i was a little apprehensive at first about it, because i'm pretty fair skinned and the bronzer looks REALLY dark at first, but when i rub it in really good it blends with my skin tone fairly well, and it has a pretty shimmer to it.
> 
> i don't know about the self tanning wipes, those are the only things i'm really afraid of. i might try them one day when i know i don't have to leave the house hahahh.


How did you apply it? I'm trading someone for it, but I've never really used bronzer. I saw some people saying they put it all over their face under their foundation! Others use it normally. What did you do?


----------



## Kristinexoxox (Jun 9, 2012)

> it was .5950! i've also seen people with a weight around .60 who got it as well.


 I'm jealous lol. One of my boxes is .602. Maybe they just shoved more paper in mine hah


----------



## sofivv18 (Jun 9, 2012)

Everyone is getting  their june birchbox and i havent even gotten a confirmation email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and i see that some south cali girls have gotten them so hopefully i'll get mine today since i live in north cali!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> How did you apply it? I'm trading someone for it, but I've never really used bronzer. I saw some people saying they put it all over their face under their foundation! Others use it normally. What did you do?


 i tried it out on my hand since i have to go to work soon and i wasn't sure how it would look, all i did was squirt some out and rubbed it all over the back of my hand until it was evened out and it looked fine that way! but, i imagine it would be wearable with our without foundation.


----------



## sofivv18 (Jun 9, 2012)

i hope i get this box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Foureaves (Jun 9, 2012)

No shipping notice yet, Boo!!  WTH Birchbox?


----------



## marybbryant (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i was a little apprehensive at first about it, because i'm pretty fair skinned and the bronzer looks REALLY dark at first, but when i rub it in really good it blends with my skin tone fairly well, and it has a pretty shimmer to it.
> 
> i don't know about the self tanning wipes, those are the only things i'm really afraid of. i might try them one day when i know i don't have to leave the house hahahh.


 Thats good to know about the Stila - thanks!  I've never used a self tanner before, but If I get it, I might try it on my legs, but I'm a little afraid.  I'm old enough to remember when self-tanners first came out.  The first one was a product called "QT" that made the people who used it more orange than than tan.  I was a young teenager, but I still remember having bright orange knees and ankles!


----------



## calexxia (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thats good to know about the Stila - thanks!  I've never used a self tanner before, but If I get it, I might try it on my legs, but I'm a little afraid.  I'm old enough to remember when self-tanners first came out.  The first one was a product called "QT" that made the people who used it more orange than than tan.  I was a young teenager, but I still remember having bright orange knees and ankles!


 OOOH, I remember QT! That was what turned me off of tans in general!


----------



## erinkins (Jun 9, 2012)

Yeey! Received my shipping notice today. No weight yet though. ):


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 update: i just did the math and if i'm correct, it looks like this box is worth about $54!!


----------



## marybbryant (Jun 9, 2012)

There are a few Algenist products under the "new" catagory on the website that I dont think were in previous boxes.  I would LOVE to try another Algenist product.  Has anyone recieved one this month?


----------



## karenX (Jun 9, 2012)

Out for delivery! My mail lady always shows up late as hell, though.

It'll probably be another hour or two before it's in my hands.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 9, 2012)

No shipping notice yet, being patient as it's only the 9th. But hurry! lol.


----------



## crazymomma10 (Jun 9, 2012)

Still no shipping notice here either. I am kinda getting scared though. I had a really crappy box last month and am worried about getting another not great one. Last month's box I didn't use a single thing out of it.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh and if I get self-tanners they're def going up for trades. I have a permanent tan already lol.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you get a stila liquid eye liner last month? Mine weighs around the same


 No- last month I got the algensit moisturizer, keratasse shampoo, conditioner, and serum, Miracle Skin transformer (BODY), and color club nail polish in Coral.


----------



## reepy (Jun 9, 2012)

And just when I thought it wasn't happening ... the shipping notice with the weight of .4710 arrived.  Trying to dig through all these old posts to see what this might mean!


----------



## marybbryant (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OOOH, I remember QT! That was what turned me off of tans in general!


 Me too.  I still havnet been able to bring myself to try one since then, and I know they've improved a lot in recent years.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 9, 2012)

The feedback trick no longer works for me :/


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 9, 2012)

oh so jelly!!

I like my perfume and sunscreen, but i was really interested in that masque! let us know how it turns out!



> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## marybbryant (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh and if I get self-tanners they're def going up for trades. I have a permanent tan already lol.


 One of my girlfreinds also has a "permanent tan" also and she uses a self tanner year round to even out her skin tone.  She has the most beautiful skin I have ever seen.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh and if I get self-tanners they're def going up for trades. I have a permanent tan already lol.


 lmao. i have a "permanent" tan too.


----------



## onthecontrary (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristinexoxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm jealous lol. One of my boxes is .602. Maybe they just shoved more paper in mine hah


 mine was .6100 and I got that one, so you never know!


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The feedback trick no longer works for me :/


 Me niether &amp; its really bugging me! Being suprised &amp; disappointed is *never *fun. I swear ive been trying on the hour, every hour though lol ​


----------



## TXSlainte (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *crazymomma10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no shipping notice here either. I am kinda getting scared though. I had a really crappy box last month and am worried about getting another not great one. Last month's box I didn't use a single thing out of it.


 There is hope! I had a box like that in March, but then the April and May boxes were my best ever.


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm at .5500 -- excited to see what I get. 

BTW, the bronzer also works as a primer from what I've read, so you can use a thin layer of it on your skin under makeup. That's what I'll do if I get it.

And one suggestion to those who don't like the self-tanner...this may not apply to everyone, but if you are going to an event and are wearing a dress that has a different neckline than you usually wear, you can use self tanner to even out any uneven coloration you may have. I did this for my wedding because I ran a race the week before I got married and had a faint X in the middle of my back from being outside so much, even with sunscreen. The self tanner I used helped a lot and the X in the middle of my back disappeared. If you've ever seen wedding pictures where there's a bridesmaid with a pink chest and pale arms and shoulders wearing a strapless dress, you know the kind of situation I am talking about.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One of my girlfreinds also has a "permanent tan" also and she uses a self tanner year round to even out her skin tone.  She has the most beautiful skin I have ever seen.


My skin is pretty even but that's a nice idea for someone who needs it.


----------



## serioussparkles (Jun 9, 2012)

Not loving my box. Just arrived today, shipping weight was .4700
 




ETS: I did get shipping notice for my 2nd box, so hopefully it has something in it that I love.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> lmao. i have a "permanent" tan too.







I know where both our samples will be going.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *serioussparkles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not loving my box. Just arrived today, shipping weight was .4700
> 
> ...


 This does look somewhat boring. I hope I don't get that one either but at least you have the lip/cheek stain.


----------



## serioussparkles (Jun 9, 2012)

I hope you don't get it either.. Way boring! It's like they are either super fab or super drab. Unfortunately, I got the drab. I was hoping for bronzer, or headband, or something fun.


----------



## marybbryant (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *serioussparkles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope you don't get it either.. Way boring! It's like they are either super fab or super drab. Unfortunately, I got the drab. I was hoping for bronzer, or headband, or something fun.


 I wouldnt mind getting that box! That face cream is supposed to a good product, but its really expensive (110.00 on the BB website).  I have my fingers crossed that I get that this month! 

Its true what they say about one persons junk is anothers treasure!


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jun 9, 2012)

im really worried ill get the stretch mark cream... if i do i might email them, because in my profile it clearly states that i am not old enough that i should be having a baby! I made that mistake last month, i got anti aging cream! Lets hope it helps this month


----------



## heather4602 (Jun 9, 2012)

My shipping notice is .473. I've seen some amazing boxes and ones that I think are less amazing close to this weight! With my luck I know which I will be getting!


----------



## serioussparkles (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm sure there are lots of people who wouldn't mind it, but it doesn't exactly fit my profile... I put that I am more of a adventurous/trendy person who would splurge on makeup, and I did not select anti-aging as a skin concern.


----------



## TallCoolTexan (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you mean in the actual email, the UPS site, or the USPS site? My tracking isn't updating (ever) on either website, and I don't see it on the email...


 In the email from BB " Your Box Has Shippped!". That one.


----------



## lady41 (Jun 9, 2012)

totally off topic , but I just tried to get a second acct. how long do you have to wait normally?


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautybabe090* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> im really worried ill get the stretch mark cream... if i do i might email them, because in my profile it clearly states that i am not old enough that i should be having a baby! I made that mistake last month, i got anti aging cream! Lets hope it helps this month


But you can get stretchmarks from growing tall too fast, also weight gain/loss, so it's not just from pregnancy.  And a lot of young adults are having babies way too young so...lol. Both and anti-aging cream and stretch mark cream can be used as a preventative measure. I don't think complaining to BB will do you any good.


----------



## goldenmeans (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautybabe090* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> im really worried ill get the stretch mark cream... if i do i might email them, because in my profile it clearly states that i am not old enough that i should be having a baby! I made that mistake last month, i got anti aging cream! Lets hope it helps this month


 Or they might just think you're fat...





I just tried the Stainiac on my lips, and while I like the color (I got Beauty Queen), most of the color migrated around the edges of my mouth so I look like I'm just wearing lipliner. I guess you have to really layer it to get a consistent color.

I also got the shipping notice on my second account- a weight of 0.5440. My mom really wants the Stila bronzer, so I'm crossing my fingers that it's in there.


----------



## serioussparkles (Jun 9, 2012)

> totally off topic , but I just tried to get a second acct. how long do you have to wait normally?


 
I used a link from the May GG boxes so that I would get a box right away. I don't know if there is still a waitlist or not.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 9, 2012)

lol I received the email of my shipping notification just now. I didn't think I'd get that on a weekend, yay!


----------



## TallCoolTexan (Jun 9, 2012)

Congrats, Jess! We are BB May twins. That's my box exactly! I think it's lame.. have signed up for a second subscription-- different profile in some areas.



> Originally Posted by *Jess Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my original shipping notice said it wouldn't arrive until Monday, but the box arrived today! weight: 0.4810
> 
> ...


----------



## MakeupGalore (Jun 9, 2012)

> im really worried ill get the stretch mark cream... if i do i might email them, because in my profile it clearly states that i am not old enough that i should be having a baby! I made that mistake last month, i got anti aging cream! Lets hope it helps this month


 There are many ways people get stretch marks. Puberty causing your breasts or hips to grow rapidly (my BFF in junior high had this issue with her boobs), rapid weight gain or loss, etc. Pregnancy is NOT the only way to get stretch marks. And I don't think they're in the business of determining the correct age to have children. We won't always love what's in our box, and that's just the nature of these services. You win some, you lose some. Life goes on.


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 9, 2012)

Box Weight was .5060... My ModCloth was different then anyone else's that I have seen so far.





And excuse the date on the picture..lol


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Denise Moya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box Weight was .5060... My ModCloth was different then anyone else's that I have seen so far.
> 
> ...


 Nice, I think I like the red polka dot one instead, my fav color is blue though lol. I have the Supergoop! lip balm, I like it.


----------



## o0jeany0o (Jun 9, 2012)

> im really worried ill get the stretch mark cream... if i do i might email them, because in my profile it clearly states that i am not old enough that i should be having a baby! I made that mistake last month, i got anti aging cream! Lets hope it helps this month


 Have you heard about the show 16 &amp; Pregnant? LOL!


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Denise Moya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box Weight was .5060... My ModCloth was different then anyone else's that I have seen so far.
> 
> ...






 oh my that's pretty!!


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nice, I think I like the red polka dot one instead, my fav color is blue though lol. I have the Supergoop! lip balm, I like it.


 thanks. i kinda liked the polka dot one too but its nice to be different. im on the fence about putting it up for trade because im not much of a hair person.


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It might be going up for trade..lol


----------



## hrseangel (Jun 9, 2012)

I didn't get a confirmation email yet. Is this unusual?

Hope this box is a good one. Last month was kindof a bummer.

Just figures out I can use last month email with ups info to check. The dates are now June!

Says mine is 0.5450


----------



## astokes (Jun 9, 2012)

ModCloth has all the different patterns of the headbands online. (including the deer and red polka dot prints) Looks like there are 6 other prints. I guess we shall see if they are sending all the different ones.
Edited for spelling errors.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazymomma10 (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hrseangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't get a confirmation email yet. Is this unusual?
> 
> ...


Still don't have one yet either. From what I understand there are 29 different boxes with 40 different items to sample so I don't think all of them have shipped yet. But I have heard of people not getting notifications and randomly getting a box one day.


----------



## jbro2006 (Jun 9, 2012)

Seems like every box has had the lip/cheek stain in it - which is nice.  I would like to get something (make-up) that other people on here are getting.  I think everything looks good this month though.  I was going to stop coming on here because it was giving me box envy and bad attitude every time I saw the make-up other people were getting and month after month I don't have it in my box - but this thread is like CRACK - and I can't stay away!


----------



## phoebehearts (Jun 9, 2012)

The box from my monthly sub surprisingly came in today.    Weight was 0.5640





Eh, I finally got the beauty blender cleanser which I have been avoiding for the past couple of boxes, I also received 2 of tan towels which I will not use but I'll keep handy just in case, the men's Cologne sample (since my husband liked it in his June BB he gets an extra, the Stainiac in beauty queen which I am excited to try, the little cute but over priced plastic baggie, and lastly Number 4 hair leave in treatment. I am most interested in the treatment.
Overall I am happy with my box. I am hoping that my main yearly account contains those cute ban-aids! Strangely on my main account BB had sent me an email about buying the band-aids before boxes even shipped. Has anyone else gotten that email along with the band-aids in their box?


----------



## phoebehearts (Jun 9, 2012)

I received my monthly sub today:




It could be worse, I'm not complaining. Now I'm just waiting for my other box to arrive!


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *phoebehearts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The box from my monthly sub surprisingly came in today.    Weight was 0.5640
> 
> ...


 When did yours ship?


----------



## hrseangel (Jun 9, 2012)

Mine too (0.5450)

Delivery for the 14th


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jun 9, 2012)

Phoebehearts - When did yours ship?


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jun 9, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jun 9, 2012)

Hrseangel -

Weight: .5460 

Delivery Date: 6/14

Box Twins?!?!?!


----------



## luckylilme (Jun 9, 2012)

Still no shipping notice for me. I'm of the opinion that no news is good news. I know one thing. I better not get the tanning wipes. I would be angry baby about that. I could see my call to customer service. I'm sorry but how are you going to send a black person tanning wipes? It just sounds funny.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *luckylilme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm sorry but how are you going to send a black person tanning wipes? It just sounds funny.


 Word. That's one of my concerns. I got those damn wipes in my beauty box 5 box.  I should've changed my profile to tan so that I wouldn't get them.  I would love to know who is in charge of matching boxes to profiles.

I got the lip fusion balm last month in my gossip girl box and I'm like, umm I have full lips naturally. they don't need to be plumped any more. I don't want my lips hijacking my face.


----------



## Ineri218 (Jun 9, 2012)

Mines finally updated  0.5180 should be here on Monday.


----------



## zorabell (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> yea someone just said the saw them at target for 2.50.  whats up, BB&gt;?  i know cynthia rowley was a big deal box recently before i joined but dang that's some major inflation.
> ...


----------



## hrseangel (Jun 9, 2012)

YES!!!!






Hope its a good one.

The .56 box was my least favorite so as long as I dont get that one I will be happy.

An NO bb cleaner. Dont have one.



> Originally Posted by *Beautybabe090* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hrseangel -
> 
> ...


----------



## luckylilme (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Word. That's one of my concerns. I got those damn wipes in my beauty box 5 box.  I should've changed my profile to tan so that I wouldn't get them.  I would love to know who is in charge of matching boxes to profiles.
> ...


Okay! I know everything is not going to be perfect all the time but let's not be stupid. lol! I would have found that funny to get a lip pluming product. I think they should miss us with bronzer too. I think we already have that taken care of as well.


----------



## crazymomma10 (Jun 9, 2012)

Just got my shipping conf. it was sent the 6th and is already in Utah which means it will be here Monday .

Weight is .4710

a little nervous about it though I am really hoping for a decent box compared to last month.

I've seen the Stila in a box just over this weight and one with stretch mark cream in it just under this weight sooooo... here is hoping for the Stila although I wouldn't complain too much about the stretch mark cream as I look like a cat used me as a scratching post during pregnancy.


----------



## pinktergal (Jun 9, 2012)

*I got my ship notice for my 2nd box today. No weight though, and no delivery date. Still waiting for word on my first sub. *


----------



## SeptEllis (Jun 9, 2012)

Box #1 came today!.

I think others have gotten this box already or at least some of the contents. Overall happy as I will love some (Staniac and CleanWell), use some (bandaids... but maybe trade) or potentially give away or trade (Strechmark cream, anti-aging SPF, men's cologne to my dear husband). And if I find out the anti-aging SPF is oil-free, I may use it after all. And I swatched the Stainiac and it's a lovely shade of pink! I do think it's odd to give us women the men's cologne as a way to entice us to sign our men for Birchbox Man. Cologne samples are a dime a dozen; send something more unique. I already have my husband signed up and giving it one more month but have a feeling it will be cancelled if not more exciting.






John Varvatos USA (EDT) .04 oz [$1.30]
Apothederm Stretch Mark Cream .7 oz [$11.04]
theBalm Stainiac tint in Beauty Queen .04 oz [$2.26]
Band-Aid Cynthia Rowley bandages 20 ct [$7.00 - Birchbox price though i know lower in stores]
Scalisi Skincare Anti-Aging Moisturizer with SPF 30 .2 oz [$12.94]
Clean Well Sanitizing Wipes 2 ct [$.80]
Total Value approximately $35.34 - based upon prices of products in Birchbox store
Got my $10 worth....


----------



## onthecontrary (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm going to try to use the bronzer since the whole point of getting a BB is to try new things, though lately I find myself just trading them. Does anyone have any tips? I'm around NC15 (a touch lighter), so I don't want to look ridiculous. My daily look is cat eyes/bold lip/lots of highlighting. I was thinking of using a little bit just under my cheek bones?


----------



## phoebehearts (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautybabe090* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Phoebehearts - When did yours ship?


 

I received my email on 6/6 but according to the tracking it was sent out 6/5


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Jun 9, 2012)

Girls i have a whole box I'm willing to trade. I received the shipping notice and when I clicked it, it was delivered already. I got stung by a bee retrieving it so please help me out. The box includes a few items you girls were wanting.. see below. I am on my phone getting coffee so i will post to trade thread later


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I received the: 1. Juliette has a gun Not a perfume 2. Melvita Rose Floral Water 3. Stila stay all day 10-in-1 hd beauty balm 4. TheBalm cosmetics Stainiac in Beauty Queen 5. Modcloth Headband in red with white polka dots

I just won't use anything else but the #4, but i got that in my first June box, so I may as well trade it. of what has been shown so far, I know i want:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The stila bronzer and the tanning wipes

Let me know!!


----------



## BlackestVoid (Jun 9, 2012)

I just got my tracking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my weight is 0.4460 so far I haven't seen anyone else with this weight. If you have one close to mine, please tell me what you got. I would be very thankful, the waiting is driving me crazy xD


----------



## Kristinexoxox (Jun 9, 2012)

> mine was .6100 and I got that one, so you never know!


 Thanks for letting me know! I Really have my mind set on that box, I know I shouldn't do that but I can't help it.


----------



## serioussparkles (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Girls i have a whole box I'm willing to trade. I received the shipping notice and when I clicked it, it was delivered already. I got stung by a bee retrieving it so please help me out. The box includes a few items you girls were wanting.. see below. I am on my phone getting coffee so i will post to trade thread later
> 
> 
> ...


I really want the ModCloth Headband. Anything else that you're looking for (even from previous BB?)


----------



## tigrlilyem (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Girls i have a whole box I'm willing to trade. I received the shipping notice and when I clicked it, it was delivered already. I got stung by a bee retrieving it so please help me out. The box includes a few items you girls were wanting.. see below. I am on my phone getting coffee so i will post to trade thread later
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, that's some stuff that hasn't been posted yet. Do you mind telling us what the weight was and when it was scheduled for delivery?

I'm hoping mine is similar, it's 0.49 scheduled for Wednesday 6/13.


----------



## jem102 (Jun 9, 2012)

Just received my box.  Sorry if this is repeat.

Shipping weight - 0.573

Beautyblender - Blendercleanser (for cleaning makeup sponges and brushes)

Comodynes - self-tanning intensive towlettes

Number 4 - "Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect" (leave-in hair treatment)

theBalm - Stainiac in Beauty Queen

Tili - bag

John Varvatos - men's perfume sample.

Nothing I'm too excited about but, apart from the self-tan, they are all things that I will use.  So a good month for me, I guess!


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Jun 9, 2012)

> I really want the ModCloth Headband. Anything else that you're looking for (even from previous BB?)


 Hmm I am totally willing to consider anything. I really want sunless tan products as im trying to stay out of sun but love tans..I can't have enough Apothederm strech mark cream...umm tell me what you have, I am drawing blanks!!


----------



## Steffi (Jun 9, 2012)

Got shipping notice a couple hours ago! Of course the tracking info isn't available yet so don't know the weight, but it shipped!


----------



## astokes (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got shipping notice a couple hours ago! Of course the tracking info isn't available yet so don't know the weight, but it shipped!


I just got mine too, no info. either. Maybe we will have similar boxes? : )


----------



## elle elle (Jun 9, 2012)

This was my first birchbox! I got:

Masqueology Brightening Mask

Intensive Self Tanning Towlettes

Supergoop 30 SPF Face &amp; Body Lotion

Stainiac Lip Stain

and this awesome headband from Mod Cloth..

All in all? I really liked it actually.. Part of me wanted to get birchbox just to get random beauty stuff I'd never pick for myself, but that I could try out, and that's actually exactly what it turned out to be. I'll use all of it. The headband is a total bonus--it looks really cute on, and i LOVE the wire part because headbands always fall off of me.

It probably wasn't the BEST box, but I have to say, though the bandaids were cute, I would have been irritated if I'd gotten them.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *luckylilme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Okay! I know everything is not going to be perfect all the time but let's not be stupid. lol! I would have found that funny to get a lip pluming product. I think they should miss us with bronzer too. I think we already have that taken care of as well.


 Word. The balm was okay but I felt a little bit of swelling on my upper lip last night. i feel like that whatever i don't want, i get. it's like murphy's law and birchbox are bffs or something


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Jun 9, 2012)

> Hey, that's some stuff that hasn't been posted yet. Do you mind telling us what the weight was and when it was scheduled for delivery? I'm hoping mine is similar, it's 0.49 scheduled for Wednesday 6/13.


 Oops I forgot that in my haste to trade! Weight: .4578 Shipped 6/7/12 Expected delivery date 6/13/12 You could very well have this box, weights are similar!!


----------



## crazymomma10 (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oops I forgot that in my haste to trade!
> 
> ...


Oh this makes me very hopeful that I'll get something that hasn't been shown yet. Have to wait until Monday though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amandah (Jun 9, 2012)

Anybody with a box weight of .5160?


----------



## 14starma (Jun 9, 2012)

Was the

 Stila 10-in-1
a full size?


----------



## Stephaniedeex33 (Jun 9, 2012)

My box weighs .5440 and expected date is on the 12th so hopefully it gets here on monday!

From the looks of things, I'll be getting the BB cleanser again. Definitely putting both samples up for trade


----------



## Souly (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *crazymomma10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my shipping conf. it was sent the 6th and is already in Utah which means it will be here Monday .
> 
> ...


----------



## astokes (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stephaniedeex33* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box weighs .5440 and expected date is on the 12th so hopefully it gets here on monday!
> 
> From the looks of things, I'll be getting the BB cleanser again. Definitely putting both samples up for trade


Email Birchbox if you do get a duplicate sample (unless you have multiple subscriptions), they have a policy on not sending a sample twice according to their FAQ.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Jun 9, 2012)

> Was the
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



a full size? Nope, the size of the Dr. Jart, but filled. Ladies I will respond to your PMs soon, too hard on phone.


----------



## Kittables (Jun 9, 2012)

Yayyy! Got a shipping notice just a few hours ago. Mine is .5330 and should be here on the 14th (or before, I hope)!!


----------



## JessicaMarie (Jun 9, 2012)

As a reply to the stretch mark cream and what age it is appropriate for, I'm 19 and because of unhealthy weight gain, have horrible stretch marks. Obviously, I've lost the weight now, but those stubborn marks are here to stay. I figure I'll get that in my box, they had already sent me an email a few months back offering me a deal on it (or maybe it was another one). I got my shipping email when I was at work. Cannot wait!

Edit: So far, it seems like the cream is only being sent with anti-aging moisturizers and other products geared towards older women. Anyone get it in their box but have "younger" products? Couldn't figure out the right word lol


----------



## MandyWiltse (Jun 9, 2012)

I got home from a big bbq in NYC when I saw my Birchbox sitting at my doorstep! I thought it was weird because I didn't even get a shipping notice, but a few hours later I got a shipping notice. I wonder why there is such a delay from when the boxes ship and when we get the shipping notice!

Anyway, here is what I got in my box!





Modcloth headband- I was really excited to get this! I was hoping I would get one, and to my surprised it jumped out of my box as soon as I opened it!
Stila beauty balm- This looks like it could be good, I can't wait to try it!
Thebalm stainiac-I've heard good thing about Stainiac so I'm looking forward to trying this as well!
Melvita Rose Floral Water- I wasn't too fond of this at first, but its growing on me.
Juliette has a gun- I've gotten so many fragrances in my boxes that they're all starting to smell the same lol


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 9, 2012)

I caved and decided to reopen my second subscription. I have absolutely no willpower at all. I'm trying to justify it by saying 10 dollars isn't all that much AND I have a nice summer job so I will be making the big bucks until I return to class in the fall.


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MandyWiltse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got home from a big bbq in NYC when I saw my Birchbox sitting at my doorstep! I thought it was weird because I didn't even get a shipping notice, but a few hours later I got a shipping notice. I wonder why there is such a delay from when the boxes ship and when we get the shipping notice!
> 
> ...


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MandyWiltse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got home from a big bbq in NYC when I saw my Birchbox sitting at my doorstep! I thought it was weird because I didn't even get a shipping notice, but a few hours later I got a shipping notice. I wonder why there is such a delay from when the boxes ship and when we get the shipping notice!
> 
> ...


----------



## marybbryant (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MandyWiltse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got home from a big bbq in NYC when I saw my Birchbox sitting at my doorstep! I thought it was weird because I didn't even get a shipping notice, but a few hours later I got a shipping notice. I wonder why there is such a delay from when the boxes ship and when we get the shipping notice!
> 
> ...


----------



## farouknabela (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey girls! I have a weight of .5225 and my EDD is June 13th. Anxiously awaiting!


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Word. The balm was okay but I felt a little bit of swelling on my upper lip last night. i feel like that whatever i don't want, i get. it's like murphy's law and birchbox are bffs or something






bffs.


----------



## PatriciaAO (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oops I forgot that in my haste to trade!
> 
> ...


ooo.. This gives me hope that I will get this box. My weight is .458. I thought I already knew which one I was getting, but I would love to get that mod-cloth headband!  Still waiting for my box to make its way up to Washington!


----------



## MandyWiltse (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What was the weight of your box?
> 
> I think thats a good box.  I love the Modcloth headband, and the Melvita facial spray looks like a good product.  I use the Mario Badescu rosewater and herb facial spray and love it.


It weighed .4583


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 9, 2012)

Anxiously waiting for mine to update so I can at least see the weight.


----------



## Brittney3850 (Jun 9, 2012)

So I just got the shipping notification for my box... The weight for mine is 0.536, anyone else's box had the same weight? I'm super excited and just hoping I have a good box on the way.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Girls i have a whole box I'm willing to trade. I received the shipping notice and when I clicked it, it was delivered already. I got stung by a bee retrieving it so please help me out. The box includes a few items you girls were wanting.. see below. I am on my phone getting coffee so i will post to trade thread later
> 
> 
> ...


 
UPDATE:

Weight: .4578

Shipped 6/7/12

Expected delivery date 6/13/12

and here is a picture of the box, with the sizes of each:





1. *Juliette has a gun Not a perfume* (vial sized, like they normally send out.)

2. *Melvita Rose Floral Water* (Spray bottle, 0.95 fl oz./28 mL)

3. *Stila stay all day 10-in-1 hd beauty balm* (size of Dr. Jart sample, but fully filled, 0.17 fl oz./5 mL)

4. *TheBalm cosmetics Stainiac in Beauty Queen* (0.04 fl oz./ 1.2 mL) *I MAY keep this, but if someone really wants it and has a good trade, i would trade it since i got one in my other June box.*

5.  *Modcloth Headband in red with white polka dots* ("Full size" haha in red with white polka dots)

also, there is a $10.00 off a purchase of $75.00 at ModCloth.
So, as a reminder, this whole box is up for trade, the Stainiac is the only one i will be "picky" with.

Things I would trade for immediately:

Stila One Step Bronze; The Tanning Wipes; Kahina Giving Beauty Argan Oil (April's box), Shu Uemura Cleansing Oil Shampoo (May's box), Any mascara that is not drug-store brand; Apothederm Stretch Mark Cream; hmmm.. i am willing for more, i just really can't remember what else there is, just tell me what you have otherwise!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have a few PM's that i need to respond to now that i am on a computer, i will treat them in order that i received them. Thanks ladies!


----------



## lauravee (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maggieme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried the Masqueology Brightening Mask (highlight) and it was like draping my face in a wet squid.


 Ahaha that makes me feel better about not getting one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Jun 9, 2012)

errrrm, can someone link me to the Birchbox trade thread? Either i am looking right over it, or I just can't find it......


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 it's true. i think i have to play some reverse psychology on murphy's law so i can get the birchbox i want lol. i only had good boxes in march and april and i've been a member since january


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anxiously waiting for mine to update so I can at least see the weight.


 me too. i just want to know the weight. that's all


----------



## jkwynn (Jun 9, 2012)

I don't have a ship notice for my main acct, but someone else said they clicked on the tracking number from last month and it showed this month's dates/info.  Mine does too! I even see the weight of it - so maybe you could try that and have good luck?

My weight is the lowest I've seen so far, .4140 - so I'm _guessing _I didn't get an oversized clown hair barrette.


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 9, 2012)

Finally got my notice today! No update of course but Very excited it looks like birchbox stepped up their game After the gossip girl box.


----------



## sinatraskitten (Jun 9, 2012)

my weight is .5350. anybody have the same weight?


----------



## Foureaves (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't have a ship notice for my main acct, but someone else said they clicked on the tracking number from last month and it showed this month's dates/info.  Mine does too! I even see the weight of it - so maybe you could try that and have good luck?
> 
> My weight is the lowest I've seen so far, .4140 - so I'm _guessing _I didn't get an oversized clown hair barrette.


 Oh wowzers - thanks for posting that, I haven't received a shipment notification yet either, but went to find last month's email and sho nuff, it shows that it was processed on June 8th in Edgewood, NY.  My weight is also .4140, that's pretty light, I'm not sure what to think of that.


----------



## marybbryant (Jun 9, 2012)

I want my Birchbox! 

At least tomorrow is the 10th, and the feedback links should be working so that those of us who havent rec'd our boxes can see what we'll be getting. 

I'm really, really hoping for the Scalisi Anti-aging moisturizer or the Borghese soap.  I just love trying new skin care items!

The last time I wanted to try a product this badly, was the One Love Organics Beauty Balm, and I didnt get it.  I ended up purchasing it from the website, and had the reaction from hell.  It took 3 trips to the dermatologist and 2 weeks for the rash to abate.  Oh well.


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 9, 2012)

Will the feedback links be updated on a Sunday?


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> errrrm, can someone link me to the Birchbox trade thread? Either i am looking right over it, or I just can't find it......


https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121990/birchbox-open-trade-thread


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> it's true. i think i have to play some reverse psychology on murphy's law so i can get the birchbox i want lol. i only had good boxes in march and april and i've been a member since january


Lol I've done the same. I am pretty sure I won't be getting the box I want though.

Let me know what your box weighs when you find out. I keep refreshing my tracking page even though I think it takes at least 2 days lol.


----------



## Fluttershy (Jun 9, 2012)

Already received 1/2 of my bbs, and I was quite pleased with receiving 2 makeup products (unprecedented, right?) especially since one was the eyeko fat stick in gold!!  I also got the staniac, 2 comodynes self-tanning towelette, some SPF face moisturizer, and a tili bag.  The eyeko fat stick paid for my box and then some.
My second BB :

Weight (lbs.): 
0.5220
Projected Delivery Date:
Jun 14 2012
Has anyone received a box with this weight yet?  I am sooo hoping for the stila bronzer!


----------



## farouknabela (Jun 9, 2012)

@Fluttershy, I have .5225! My EDD is June 13th. I am so excited!


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jun 9, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Lol I've done the same. I am pretty sure I won't be getting the box I want though.
> ...


 will do. i've been stalking and refreshing my tracking page like crazy and no update. same for my curlbox as well.


----------



## Fluttershy (Jun 9, 2012)

Does anyone want to trade 3 comodynes tanning towelettes (I have an extra wipe from the BB5 box) for their stainaic, stila beauty balm, face spray, hair treatment, or band-aids?  I embrace my paleness because I like to dress slightly goth so..not interested in any type of tan.


----------



## sky595 (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Foureaves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh wowzers - thanks for posting that, I haven't received a shipment notification yet either, but went to find last month's email and sho nuff, it shows that it was processed on June 8th in Edgewood, NY.  My weight is also .4140, that's pretty light, I'm not sure what to think of that.


 I had the same exact issue. I checked my tracking from last month, and sure enough! It says it was processed on June 8, set to arrive June 14. My weight was similar to yours--- .4170.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 9, 2012)

I hate you all... least those of you who got your boxes already. LMAO I'm SO JEALOUS!!!!! I want my box! *whines &amp; pouts*

Ok, now that I had drama queen moment, lol, here's what our boxes weights are.

My box: Weight (lbs.): 0.5210 -- projected time: 6/13

Eldest daughter: Weight (lbs.): 0.5305 -- projected time: 6/14

Middle daughter: Weight (lbs.): 0.5430 -- projected time: 6/14

Youngest daughter: Weight (lbs.): 0.5430 -- projected time: 6/14

Looks like #2 &amp; 3 are getting the same boxes... AGAIN! They don't even have identical profiles!


----------



## snllama (Jun 9, 2012)

Mine shipped out yesterday it looks like (I got my shipping email 3 days before it shipped...)

My weight is 0.605


----------



## sinatraskitten (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautybabe090* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have 0.5460
> 
> Maybe twins?


BB twins yay!  My ESD is Thursday, I'm too excited!


----------



## serioussparkles (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fluttershy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone want to trade 3 comodynes tanning towelettes (I have an extra wipe from the BB5 box) for their stainaic, stila beauty balm, face spray, hair treatment, or band-aids?  I embrace my paleness because I like to dress slightly goth so..not interested in any type of tan.


Are they the natural ones or intensive? I would send ya my box of bandaids for the natural ones.


----------



## maggieme (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ahaha that makes me feel better about not getting one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Seriously, you aren't missing anything.  I gave it the good ol' college try and my face did look brighter...but that was probably because of the joy I felt having that icky texture off my face!  It's just _so_ wet and heavy.  Plus I looked like Hannibal Lecter for 20 minutes. #notpretty


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 9, 2012)

LOL...If I end up getting one, I'm going to be leary of trying it..that is going to be replaying in my head hahaha



> Originally Posted by *maggieme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seriously, you aren't missing anything.  I gave it the good ol' college try and my face did look brighter...but that was probably because of the joy I felt having that icky texture off my face!  It's just _so_ wet and heavy.  Plus I looked like Hannibal Lecter for 20 minutes. #notpretty


----------



## pinktergal (Jun 9, 2012)

*I clicked on my May ship email for my original BB account, and my June info showed up! 




  It looks like I'll get it Monday. Box weight is .4190. Any twinsies?*


----------



## Foureaves (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I clicked on my May ship email for my original BB account, and my June info showed up!
> 
> ...


Yep, you have at least a quadruplet so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Seems like those of us who recently clicked on their May shipment notification have the same weight, so weird that the info is in our old email...


----------



## MandyWiltse (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I clicked on my May ship email for my original BB account, and my June info showed up!
> 
> ...


I noticed that too! The tracking numbers for May &amp; June are the exact same. It would be awesome if they reused the same tracking # for everyone every month, then we could just open up the tracking page for the previous month and just keep refreshing until the new info comes up! I bet it would show up before we get any shipping notices! lol


----------



## marybbryant (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MandyWiltse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I noticed that too! The tracking numbers for May &amp; June are the exact same. It would be awesome if they reused the same tracking # for everyone every month, then we could just open up the tracking page for the previous month and just keep refreshing until the new info comes up! I bet it would show up before we get any shipping notices! lol


 That would be cool!  Its probably in preparation for when the boxes update tomorrow though.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121990/birchbox-open-trade-thread


 Thank you!


----------



## Nicole Sesko (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sinatraskitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my weight is .5350. anybody have the same weight?


 mine is the same weight!


----------



## kimberlicia (Jun 9, 2012)

This will be my second box.

Weight (lbs.): 
0.5230
Projected Delivery Date:
Jun 14 2012
 Last month I had the box with the Dior mascara and Keratase.


----------



## jbro2006 (Jun 9, 2012)

Has anyone with a weight of .600 gotten thier box yet?


----------



## koolcryyss (Jun 9, 2012)

my birchbox shipped today! If I get a really heavy weight... im going to be super dissapointed because that most likely means I got a barette  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 9, 2012)

My second box is .4875 but I still think they are 2 different boxes. My other one is .4700. And although I received one shipment confirmation on the 7th and the other one today, according to UPS they were both sent on the 7th. I am so excited! They both made it to my state today, so I am hoping I get them by Tuesday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 9, 2012)

Bahahha...no one else has gotten those fugly things...I think you might be safe!



> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my birchbox shipped today! If I get a really heavy weight... im going to be super dissapointed because that most likely means I got a barette  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 9, 2012)

> Still no shipping notice for me. I'm of the opinion that no news is good news. I know one thing. I better not get the tanning wipes. I would be angry baby about that. I could see my call to customer service. I'm sorry but how are you going to send a black person tanning wipes? It just sounds funny.





> my birchbox shipped today! If I get a really heavy weight... im going to be super dissapointed because that most likely means I got a barette  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Lol. You are safe. They're too big to fit in the boxes.


----------



## erikalisa55 (Jun 9, 2012)

For some reason my PM's to you don't seem to be getting delivered.... please PM me when you get a chance. Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My second box is .4875 but I still think they are 2 different boxes. My other one is .4700. And although I received one shipment confirmation on the 7th and the other one today, according to UPS they were both sent on the 7th. I am so excited! They both made it to my state today, so I am hoping I get them by Tuesday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jun 9, 2012)

> Bahahha...no one else has gotten those fugly things...I think you might be safe!


 FYI girls....I own those 'fugly' barrettes lol and they are NOT too big for the boxes!


----------



## PatriciaAO (Jun 9, 2012)

Checked the status of my tracking info on the usps site and all of the sudden i'm getting an error with my tracking number/info. Has anyone else experienced this in the last few hours? Hopefully just a glitch on their site.


----------



## zombielovrr (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PatriciaAO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Checked the status of my tracking info on the usps site and all of the sudden i'm getting an error with my tracking number/info. Has anyone else experienced this in the last few hours? Hopefully just a glitch on their site.


 I have.


----------



## murflegirl (Jun 9, 2012)

FINALLY got a shipment notification! Of course, no updates yet. This might be a good box for me I hope  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm enjoying what I'm seeing so far, especially things like Stainiac (have a full-size already and LOVE IT), the Stila bronzer (would love to have!), the headband (so cute), and some of the new fragrances.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Kind of rekindling my faith in birchbox after last month....


----------



## Jacinta (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PatriciaAO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Checked the status of my tracking info on the usps site and all of the sudden i'm getting an error with my tracking number/info. Has anyone else experienced this in the last few hours? Hopefully just a glitch on their site.


 I had the same problem.  I just copied the tracking number in the email and pulled up ups.com and entered the number and it worked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Hope this helps!


----------



## arendish (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PatriciaAO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Checked the status of my tracking info on the usps site and all of the sudden i'm getting an error with my tracking number/info. Has anyone else experienced this in the last few hours? Hopefully just a glitch on their site.


Ditto. I just got mine today and earlier I could see it, but it's not loading anymore.


----------



## jkwynn (Jun 9, 2012)

I can't connect to the UPS site right now...


----------



## zombielovrr (Jun 9, 2012)

Mine is 0.467. Seems light to me =/ I really wanted the Stila Brozer but i don't think that's gonna happen. Oh well.


----------



## Country Chic (Jun 10, 2012)

Just logged into the BB website &amp; the leave feedback method is working (for anyone, like me, who cannot wait for delivery)


----------



## zombielovrr (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Country Chic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just logged into the BB website &amp; the leave feedback method is working (for anyone, like me, who cannot wait for delivery)


 I only have the "give feedback" for 2 items so far =/


----------



## luckylilme (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't connect to the UPS site right now...


Me too! I'm trying yo see if the May and June are the same.


----------



## marybbryant (Jun 10, 2012)

The feedback links for the June products are starting to appear on the website now!


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Country Chic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just logged into the BB website &amp; the leave feedback method is working (for anyone, like me, who cannot wait for delivery)


Still doesn't work for me lol.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Jun 10, 2012)

> just my opinion but maybe these posts can be kept in the trade thread.. just because thats what its for...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 Yeah sorry, I couldn't for the life of me find the Trade Thread earlier when i posted it here, then after trading nearly the whole box, i wanted to update my post here so I didn't get PM's for things I've already traded.


----------



## jesssch86 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sinatraskitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my weight is .5350. anybody have the same weight?


 Yep, mine is pretty darn close at 0.539.


----------



## Country Chic (Jun 10, 2012)

Worked for my first acct (shipped on 6/5 with an eta of Mon), but does not work yet on my 2nd acct (shipped on 6/7 with an eta of Wed)


----------



## ashleyanner (Jun 10, 2012)

Yep, worked for me...looks like I'm getting 

stila one step bronzer

Masqueology Pore minimizing mask Comodynes Self-Tanning towelettes in intensive (not too happy about these...I always look orange with self tanners...but might as well give them a try) theBalm Stainiac John Varvatos cologne and a tili bag  
oh...and my box has a shipping weight of .6060 or something close...the UPS MI site isn't wanting to work now...


----------



## tameloy (Jun 10, 2012)

Looks like I'm getting the box I wanted!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Stila Bronzer Stainiac Tanning towelettes Mask Men's cologne Tili bag


----------



## koolcryyss (Jun 10, 2012)

YAYY  I have feedback for the stila bronzer!!!!


----------



## farouknabela (Jun 10, 2012)

It's working for me! Yay!


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 10, 2012)

NVM it works for me now. The only thing I see feedback option on is Melvita Floral Water. Let me go see who has had this box so far..


----------



## koolcryyss (Jun 10, 2012)

So far I have feedback on the bronzer, the tanning towlettes, and the stainiac


----------



## zombielovrr (Jun 10, 2012)

So far I am not liking what I'm getting =/

Eyeko Fat thing

Stainiac (i somewhat like)
Bleh I wanted to bronzer so bad.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 10, 2012)

Ugh I am getting the box I didnt want with the band aids and stretch mark cream WTF 

I will definitely try to trade that away !


----------



## Ineri218 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> NVM it works for me now. The only thing I see feedback option on is Melvita Floral Water. Let me go see who has had this box so far..


I was able to get feedback on the floral water, juliette perfume, staniac and the pore minimizing masque.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 10, 2012)

But I AM getting the box I was really wanting on my second account, with the mod cloth headband. Ok so since this one also have a Stainiac my entire first box is going up for trade. Headed there now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yey! So happy with my second box, and it seemed a lot of folks wanted the band aids and Stainiac so hopefully I can get a stila bronzer for that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## koolcryyss (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> But I AM getting the box I was really wanting on my second account, with the mod cloth headband. Ok so since this one also have a Stainiac my entire first box is going up for trade. Headed there now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yey! So happy with my second box, and it seemed a lot of folks wanted the band aids and Stainiac so hopefully I can get a stila bronzer for that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Aw I am so jealous I really wanted the mod cloth headband!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm only getting feedback on two items for one of my accounts :

Eyeko Fat stick and Stainiac...
and the second item everyone seems to be getting, which is nice.


----------



## koolcryyss (Jun 10, 2012)

I wonder if people are going to get the deborah lippman polish in their boxes! That would be awesome!


----------



## zombielovrr (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm only getting feedback on two items for one of my accounts :
> 
> ...


 Me too. I am not a fan of the first item because I don't really wear eyeliner. =/


----------



## Tia Marie (Jun 10, 2012)

I just got my shipping info. The box weighs .5530 to be delivered 6/14 Anyone else with the same box?


----------



## astokes (Jun 10, 2012)

So I can leave feedback for...

Melvita floral water (actually love facial mists, Caudalie makes a great one that I own)
Eyeko skinny liquid eyeliner (not feeling the colors the site shows, it's verrry hard to wear eyeliner with glasses)
Stainiac
CR Band-aids (useful)
John Varvatos cologne (depending on how it smells, not against men's colognes as i love YSL homme)
 
My mom's account shows..

Stila one-step bronze
Juliette has a gun
Tili bag
Stainiac

CleanWell sanitizing wipes
 
I foresee trading between us...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 10, 2012)

I didn't get feedback on the two big ticket items I was jonesing for, but was eyeballing the second item. I am just wondering what the shade is for the first item, because the blue/green-y one looks intriguing!



> Originally Posted by *zombielovrr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too. I am not a fan of the first item because I don't really wear eyeliner. =/


----------



## jesssch86 (Jun 10, 2012)

So I've stalked the Birchbox Pinterest "Jet Set" page and I have feedback options for the following:

Hair Rules Lift Volumizing Shampoo

Tili baggies

theBalm Stainiac

LA FRESH Eco-Beauty Oil-Free Face Cleanser
Should be one or two more things, probably just one, so we shall see! My box weight is 0.539.


----------



## zombielovrr (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't get feedback on the two big ticket items I was jonesing for, but was eyeballing the second item. I am just wondering what the shade is for the first item, because the blue/green-y one looks intriguing!


 Well if I get it I can always trade you for something. =]


----------



## meaganola (Jun 10, 2012)

Okay, I've found three things with feedback buttons on my main account, all of which are things I was hoping for.  I did *not* find a feedback button for one specific item everyone else seems to want but I do not.

Buttons for:


Melvita Floral Water (it's one of those things that always intrigue me but that I would never bother actually *buying*)
theBalm Stainiac (I hope it's Beauty Queen!  I need the coolest tones possible)
Band-Aids (yes, I want Band-Aids!)
   I stopped there because I found three items I want, assuming I get that shade on Stainiac.  I don't care that the value for this box might only be $7.  The value to me is much higher than the boxes with bronzer.  No button for the bronzer on this account!  I'm getting a bronzer on one of my other subs, though.  That will be going up for swap as soon as I get it in my hands.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 10, 2012)

sounds good!



> Originally Posted by *zombielovrr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well if I get it I can always trade you for something. =]


----------



## nikita8501 (Jun 10, 2012)

To those who were able to leave a feedback...where are you guys seeing the feedback??! I still see feedback only for my May products and the Stainiac. I guess I will just wait for the box...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 10, 2012)

That'd be great, although I did try checking and no feedback button on that for me...lol, beautiful shade!



> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if people are going to get the deborah lippman polish in their boxes! That would be awesome!


----------



## jesssch86 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nikita8501* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To those who were able to leave a feedback...where are you guys seeing the feedback??! I still see feedback only for my May products. Nothing for the June products...not even the Stainiac which is supposedly in almost all of the boxes...
> 
> ...


----------



## jesssch86 (Jun 10, 2012)

Double post, sorry!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 10, 2012)

I just clicked on products under the new products section, or specifically searched the site..Should be a feedback button on the right side, above the description of the item. Like I posted above, I only found feedback on two items under one of my subs..I already knew from previous posts and box unveilings what my first acct would bring.



> Originally Posted by *nikita8501* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To those who were able to leave a feedback...where are you guys seeing the feedback??! I still see feedback only for my May products. Nothing for the June products...not even the Stainiac which is supposedly in almost all of the boxes...


----------



## redandwhite (Jun 10, 2012)

Based on the feedback method, it looks like I'll be getting the box I was expecting based on box weight and what others have posted so far. UPS is showing my box weighs .573 lb, shipped on 6/6 and estimated delivery 6/12 -- although I'm really just hoping it will show up by the end of next week!

My box, with first impressions:

*Beauty Blender cleanser* -- I guess I'll use this to clean my brushes. I have a Beauty Blender (not through Birchbox), but I didn't like it. 

*Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive Towelettes* -- Blergh! I really would have LOVED the Stila bronzer but I'm not a big fan of self-tanning products. Maybe I'll try these out, but the fact that they're the "intense" shade worries me a little...

*Number 4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect leave-in* -- Initially I wasn't very excited about this, but the more I read about the product, the more I think I'll like it. Too bad the full size is pretty expensive (for me, for a hair product), but it looks like a relatively good sample size.

*theBalm Stainiac* -- I am most excited about this product. I hope it's a decent-sized sample.

*Tili bag *-- Could be worse, for an extra.

*John Varvatos men's cologne* -- Eh, I guess I can give it to my boyfriend, but I don't know that he'd use it. He's the kind of guy who doesn't have any sort of skincare regimen (sigh...), so I'm not sure he'll be interested. Then again, he did say he might be interested in Birchbox Man if it wasn't 20 bucks/month, so maybe there's hope for him yet!
Initially, I was really disappointed to have my suspicions confirmed that this will be my box, knowing what some of the other products this month are! I haven't had a box I REALLY loved since January, although last month's was pretty good. At least I'm excited about products 3 and 4 on the list above, and I'm glad it looks like I'll have six products to leave feedback on this month, since I only had four in May. Overall, though, I'm still feeling a little left out of some of the most exciting products (or full-size products) that tend to be offered.


----------



## TonyaK (Jun 10, 2012)

Just did the feedback method and it looks like I'm getting the box I thought I was getting based on weight (.605).



 So happy! I love this box!! Here's what I can leave feedback for:

Stila one step bronzer

Masqueology pore minimizing mask

Comodynes self tanning intensive

The Balm stainiac

Tili bags

John Varvatos Star U.S.A.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maggieme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried the Masqueology Brightening Mask (highlight) and it was like draping my face in a wet squid.


That certainly does not sound appealing at all. (Mental image yuck factor)


----------



## nikita8501 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just clicked on products under the new products section, or specifically searched the site..Should be a feedback button on the right side, above the description of the item. Like I posted above, I only found feedback on two items under one of my subs..I already knew from previous posts and box unveilings what my first acct would bring.


 Thanks! I just see feedback for the Stainiac, which I think is in almost all the boxes...guess I'll just have to wait until my box comes....


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 10, 2012)

June's shop is now live. The individual pages and images are still not up.


----------



## tigrlilyem (Jun 10, 2012)

For you ladies that were lucky enough to get the stila bronzer, how do you like it? I'm thinking of using my points to get it. I hope it doesn't darken your skin too much.


----------



## jkwynn (Jun 10, 2012)

Hmm - I've clicked everything in the June shop and I'm only finding three things plus the man-cologne.

ETA: Nevermind, this is just the new stuff for June, not everything that will go out in June. I'll click some of the stuff from previous boxes, that I didn't get and see if I can find the other thing(s) - surely there's at least ONE more thing, right? Since the man-cologne is supposed to be an 'extra-extra' ...

One of the things is something I haven't seen in any of the boxes so far, though:

  BORGHESE Botanico Eye Compresses


----------



## Jacinta (Jun 10, 2012)

My upcoming box is .48 and so far I am receiving feedback for

Stainiac

Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive Towelettes

Beauty Blender Cleanser

John Varvatos Star U.S.A.

I am praying I don't receive the same box I just did that had all of these items plus the Number 4 comb spray and tili bag.  If so, everything aside from the Stainiac will be up for trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## randerso (Jun 10, 2012)

My box weight is 0.4610 and per the feedback method, I am getting:

*Eyeko Fat Eye Stick* - Yay! I am excited to get this. I like the idea of these fat sticks but I have really small eyelids so it's doubtful I could use it as an eyeliner. Anyone who has this, do you have trouble making a fine line? I'm kinda hoping to get the gold one and use it as an eye shadow primer a la UD greed.

  *Comodyne's Self Tanning Intensive* - Unlike most, I am super stoked to get this. I love fake tanning but am still searching for my HG product, and I've been wanting to try towelettes.   *Likewise Facial Moisturizer w/SPF 50* - I am intrigued by this product, I'd like to have a higher SPF just for my face.   *the Balm Stainiac* - I already own this in Beauty Queen and Homecoming Queen. Beauty Queen bit too magenta for my taste so I'd like to doctor it up with some red food coloring, getting an extra version will give me a chance to play around with it.   *Tili bag* - Meh. I already have several clear makeup bags for travelling. Throwaway.   *John Varatos* - Throwaway. I'm a bit irritated they are putting these in the women's boxes, but at least I can give it to my boyfriend.   I am kinda bummed I didn't get the Stila bronzer, but to be honest I already have two bronzers that I really like (the Balm Betty Loumanizer and the Balm Bahama Mama), I doubt I would use the Stila one much ...


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 10, 2012)

Seems like I'm getting:

Stainia, Melvita Floral Water, Band-aid, John Varvatos Star U.S.A. and Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner (haven't seen anyone else w/ this one yet).


----------



## Ineri218 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seems like I'm getting:
> 
> ...


----------



## erinkins (Jun 10, 2012)

Ditto. I hope I get the turquoise color though because I won't use the olive color!



> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seems like I'm getting:
> 
> Stainia, Melvita Floral Water, Band-aid, and Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner (haven't seen anyone else w/ this one yet).


----------



## lizzie123 (Jun 10, 2012)

i just checked on what I'm getting:

stila one step bronze: i believe this is the full size so I'm super excited fro this.
Wonder struck Taylor Swift 3.4 oz-ughhh perfume sample
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac-I'm willing to try it
luner bar- ummm this is not a makeup sample i don't want food


----------



## Jacinta (Jun 10, 2012)

Ok, I think I know my entire box now.  Hopefully there will be an extra surprise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  My box is expected next week with a weight of .48

Stainiac

Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive Towelettes

Beauty Blender Cleanser

John Varvatos Star U.S.A.

COOLA Face SPF 30 Matte Finish Cucumber

Modcloth headband


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lizzie123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i just checked on what im getting and im not s thrilled:/
> 
> ...


The Taylor Swift Wonderstruck is from April's box (I have yet to use it)... don't think you're getting that. Lol, the Stila Bronzer is nice.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> so far i have the same except for the eyeliner.


 Yeah, I'm not excited about bandages though lol.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *erinkins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ditto. I hope I get the turquoise color though because I won't use the olive color!


I'd like the turquoise too! I don't think I would like olive on my waterline lol


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 10, 2012)

Let me head to bed, it's pretty ridiculous how many times I've refreshed my tracking page.


----------



## TeamB13 (Jun 10, 2012)

I have feedback links for the Stainiac, the floral water, the Eyeko skinny liquid liner, the bandaids and the John Varvatos cologne too. My first ever Birchbox and I'm super excited!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ineri218 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I'm not excited about bandages though lol.


Me either.


----------



## astokes (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TeamB13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have feedback links for exactly the same items as your box! I agree with the eyeliner colors... Out of the two I'm hoping for the turquoise though! This is my first ever Birchbox and I'm excited
> 
> 
> ...


Yay! Welcome to the Birchbox obsession!


----------



## TeamB13 (Jun 10, 2012)

Thank you!!!


----------



## jkwynn (Jun 10, 2012)

Ok, this is what I've found for both boxes.  Box 1 had a weight of .4140:

Scalisi Anti-Aging Moisturizer SPF 30

Cynthia Rowley Band-Aids

theBalm Staniac

John Varvatos Star USA man-cologne

Borghese Botanico Eye Compresses
In box 2, with a weight of .4640:

Borghese Bagno di Vita Body Soak

Luna Bar, lol

Eyeko Fat Eye Stick (which I got last month, in my main acct box)

theBalm Staniac

I'm hoping there's one more thing I'm missing in here...but maybe not.


----------



## TeamB13 (Jun 10, 2012)

Thank you!!!


----------



## jkwynn (Jun 10, 2012)

Now that I see the June shop, I'm kinda wishing I had those Beauty Winks, lol.


----------



## allthingsaimee (Jun 10, 2012)

Can anybody tell me how big the  Supergoop!  sample is?


----------



## PatriciaAO (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jacinta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had the same problem.  I just copied the tracking number in the email and pulled up ups.com and entered the number and it worked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Hope this helps!


That worked. Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 10, 2012)

STILL no shipping email for me.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 10, 2012)

The individual box images were JUST uploaded now.


----------



## Ineri218 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The individual box images were JUST uploaded now.


Where??


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 10, 2012)

Yep, looks like I am getting the one box I really didn't want. Yay trading!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The individual box images were JUST uploaded now.


!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> STILL no shipping email for me.


For me, either! At least it's nice to know I'm not the only one!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 10, 2012)

Yeah, I am getting Box 7...if anyone is interested in a full box trade, I'll probably be posting it on the trade forum once it arrives!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 10, 2012)

Looks like I'm getting box 7 and 11


----------



## Ineri218 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Where??


Found your spoiler. Thank You. Getting box 21.


----------



## jkwynn (Jun 10, 2012)

Editing to add stuff - Looks like I missed one product in each box...



> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, this is what I've found for both boxes.  Box 1 had a weight of .4140:
> 
> ...


----------



## calexxia (Jun 10, 2012)

Interesting that an item showing up in the box I'm getting doesn't show up at all on the site when you search by its brand name...weird


----------



## nikita8501 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The individual box images were JUST uploaded now.


 where are they uploaded??


----------



## jkwynn (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nikita8501* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> where are they uploaded??
> 
> ...


----------



## nikita8501 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nikita8501* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> where are they uploaded??
> 
> ...


----------



## allthingsaimee (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm getting box #15 which is this:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2012/june12box15

  

I'm content.  My 4 year old fashionista daughter will likely steal the headband before I can even try it out.  haha!   The Supergoop will definitely get used up since I'm an SPF junkie.  Self tanning wipes I'm nervous about, but might try it anyway.  The mask will be used day 1.  The Stainiac I'm unsure about, but will try anyway.   And that's it!   Yay!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 10, 2012)

Judging by the feedback method I'm getting box 5. Nice! It's one of my faves out of the bunch.

I get my cute Band-Aids and two makeup items. woohoo!


----------



## iashleycouture (Jun 10, 2012)

Based on the feedback method, it seems that Iâ€™m getting Box #4 this month. Super excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 10, 2012)

EEEK! Going by my feedback, I'm getting this box!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2012/june12box11

I'm excited about the ...

Eyeko and Staniac! And I've tried the YuBe cream before, I love the way it smells! Not so sure about the Lara bar but I'll take it, because I like everything else, and I will honestly use every single item! Yayyy!!!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The Taylor Swift Wonderstruck is from April's box (I have yet to use it)... don't think you're getting that. Lol, the Stila Bronzer is nice.


 You might still get it even if it was in April's box if you didn't get it in April's box.  They repeat samples a lot, and there are sometimes things that show up months after the first time they showed up, but they shouldn't show up for the same person.  Person A who received Sample 1 in March should not see that sample in June, but Person B might, and then Person C might see it in October.  

Anyway.  It looks like I might end up with at least one entire box going up for swap.  Bronzer and self-tanners are *not* for me.  I'm *far* too pasty-pale and cool-toned for them to make me look anything but artificially colored and dirty.  I could keep the Stainiac, but it looks like those are in all of my boxes, so I'm not worried about swapping one away.  I'll be waiting until they actually arrive, though, just in case I don't get whatever is supposed to be in there, or just in case the feedback method turned out to be inaccurate.

In unrelated news, when I go to the June shop page and do the View All thing, it shows 43 items -- but when I use the Page View option, it shows 66 items on five pages (I think it maxes out the number of pages show at five), but then when I go to the second, third, and fourth pages, they claim there are 43 items on four pages.  But then when I go back to the first page and click on the fifth page, it goes back to 66 items on six pages.  Very odd.  And annoying since I much prefer seeing everything on one page rather than five separate pages.

Oh!  I just found another item I have feedback on!  

In the Melvita Floral Water, Band-Aids, and Stainiac box, I'm also seeing a feedback button for Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 10, 2012)

The page on ALL 26 boxes and the contents of each box is now up! https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126156/spoiler-birchbox-the-june-boxes/0_100​


----------



## astokes (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iashleycouture* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Based on the feedback method, it seems that Iâ€™m getting Box #4 this month. Super excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Box twins!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 10, 2012)

Sweet I got box #2...pretty relieved to get a luna bar instead of the bag or the band-aids lol


----------



## astokes (Jun 10, 2012)

I love that I'm getting Yu-Be moisturizer. It's like they know that I'm part Japanese.


----------



## tigrlilyem (Jun 10, 2012)

Soooo jealous of all you ladies getting an eyeko skinny liner. Enjoy!


----------



## missionista (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks, Zadi!

Using the feedback method, I was only able to see Eyeko fat stick and Stainiac.  So it looks like I could get box 9, 11 or 20.  20 is my DREAM box.  9 looks pretty good too though.  11 is my least favorite of those three, but still not bad. Estimated delivery date of June 14...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 10, 2012)

For a couple of months, it seemed like they were trying to even out the value of the boxes..but looking at all the boxes from this month, it seems that they abandoned that effort. 

I don't generally care that much about the value, but it's odd when some boxes have a full sized makeup product that alone is triple the value of some of the other boxes. Maybe months that they intend to include a full sized product, they should make sure every box has a full sized product of at least somewhat similar value?


----------



## meaganola (Jun 10, 2012)

Uhoh.  Liquid eyeliner in my box.  This will be going up for swap as soon as I get it.  I cannot do liquid eyeliner.  The fine motor control?  I do not have.  But now, bedtime, so I can be awake tomorrow when I put together my wishlist!


----------



## panzerruin (Jun 10, 2012)

Got my BB AND my Glambag today! It felt like Christmas. Haha.

Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive -- Let me just say, I am pasty. I gave this to a friend.
Eyeko Fat Eye Stick (Old Gold) -- I freaking love it!
Likewise Facial Moisturizer -- Meh.
theBalm cosmetics Staniac (Beauty Queen) -- I love how light you can blend this, because, again, I'm pale.

Lifestyle Extras:
tili bag -- Once again, meh.
BB Man John Varvatos -- Thank you, BB, for reminding me that I have no boyfriend as of last month. Honestly, getting a men's cologne after the crap I've been through lately kinda stung. Silly, I know.
All in all, I'm pretty pleased with this month. I was disappointed I didn't get the stretch mark cream, but my friend who uses BB has promised me hers if she gets it. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jun 10, 2012)

From the feedback method, it looks like im getting 2 of the box# 2. Stainiac is great because I lost my benetint, so Iwont have to repurchase any stain for a while since im getting two . Luna bars? I wonder what flavor they will be... Two stila bronzers!!!! Not complaining at all! Tanning towlettes.... maybe for my legs?Idk, im already super tan... And a sample of wonderstruck, well the scent isnt too bad, but I already have a rollerball of it I got for free from sephora from the 15 days of thrills promo, spares?

Just curious about why they would include a bronzer plus tanning towelettes in the same box. Otherwise thrilled that im getting two bronzers! cant wait to do a youtube video reviewing it! Im happy i didnt get bandaids because i had purchased them at target a few months ago. they are adorable by the way! And they will be arriving on my birthday! thanks birchbox for such a great birthday present! lol


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 10, 2012)

Ok, revision to what we're getting.

My box: Weight (lbs.): 0.5210
June Box #3 


Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse Beauty Balm SPF 25+
Melvita Floral Water
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac
Joya Ã‚mes SÅ“urs Parfum - A Scent of Soulmates
KELLY VAN GOGHÂ® Colour Protecting Caviar Shampoo
KELLY VAN GOGHÂ® Colour Protecting Caviar Conditioner
BAND-AIDÂ® Brand Adhesive Bandages by Cynthia Rowley
 I'll take it. I know I'll enjoy the Stainiac, saw it at Ulta tonight. Perfume I'm picky about, I'm in love with my Burberry Body. Shampoo and conditioner, that's good... always looking for a new shampoo and conditioner. Band-Aids, I can use all the time with the kidlets who are always 'asking', "MOM!!! Do we have any bandages!?"

Yes! Just checked and saw I'm getting the Dr. Jart BB cream. Woot! I love me some Korean BB cream!

Eldest daughter: Weight (lbs.): 0.5305
June box #2

Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive
stila one step bronze
LUNA Bar
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac
Wonderstruck Taylor Swift
 I know she's love the Stila bronzer because she tried it on at Ulta and wanted it. She'll also like the Stainiac. I know she'll like the self-tanning wipe as I had it in another box from another company and gave it to her. Luna bar she'll love and she likes Wonderstruck (I got that before and gave it to her as well).

Middle daughter: Weight (lbs.): 0.5430
Youngest daughter: Weight (lbs.): 0.5430
June box #2

Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive*
stila one step bronze*
LUNA Bar
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac
Wonderstruck Taylor Swift
*Seriously?! LMAO!

LOL -- my younger two daughters don't tan let alone self-tan as for bronzer.... They have ivory skin and when they "tan" naturally they turn lobster red, peel and then are ivory again. Bronzer and self-tanner wipes... LMAO. Definitely not items they'll use. I'm just cracking up over the fact that these girls have ivory complexions and are getting bronzer and self-tanner. Also they don't have similar profiles yet this is the third time they're getting the exact same box. Well they can trade with me or their big sister who does use bronzer and self-tanner. Everything else they'll love.

Wait a minute... all three are getting the same box? Different weights but the same contents? Hmm... I'll have to double check their accounts, 'cause that shouldn't be right.

Well it's right... All three are getting the same box despite one of the boxes having a different weight. Odd. But it does prove to me that birchbox doesn't take the profiles into consideration at all. All three girls have completely different profiles.


----------



## o0jeany0o (Jun 10, 2012)

Looks like I'm getting Box #2 and Box #6 

Not very different from each other but I'm still happy with my boxes, although I'd trade either of my boxes for box #17.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *panzerruin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my BB AND my Glambag today! It felt like Christmas. Haha.
> 
> ...


 sounds like a good box! I got the eyeko stick last month and it was not bad, in satin taupe, but the only thing is that it smudges like crazy so be aware of that. maybe a primer underneath? the gold color sounds pretty! the taupe I got looked silver but the consistency is nice and buttery! enjoy it!


----------



## lechatonrose (Jun 10, 2012)

Is the jart bigger this month?


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm getting Box 2


Wonderstruck Taylor Swift
stila one step bronze
Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac
LUNA Bar
Except for the stainiac I don't want the rest. Maybe the Luna Bar if its not in peanut butter. I really wanted the Eyeko Fat Eye Stick or TERRY Light-Expert Perfecting Foundation Brush.

I should probably try to trade I know a lot wanted the One Step bronzer but I'm just not the bronze/ tan type.


----------



## astokes (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, revision to what we're getting.
> 
> ...


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm getting Box 2


Wonderstruck Taylor Swift
stila one step bronze
Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac
LUNA Bar
Except for the stainiac I don't want the rest. Maybe the Luna Bar if its not in peanut butter. I really wanted the Eyeko Fat Eye Stick or TERRY Light-Expert Perfecting Foundation Brush.

I should probably try to trade I know a lot wanted the One Step bronzer but I'm just not the bronze/ tan type.


----------



## PrettyInPowell (Jun 10, 2012)

Ugh... Im box number 11... Seriously pissed off at Birchbox now... I had two subscriptions last month and cancelled the new one even though I got a better box and switched my beauty profile to match that one! It makes no difference! I swear! I mean it counts a little bit but as far as quality I think it just depends on a group they essentially put you in.  None of the things in my box excite me and none our useful and I am traveling in 2-weeks and I could have really LOVED most of the other boxes -- instead I got stuck with mostly leftover products. I am re-opening my second account and closing this one because I swear I will get a better box with that one...


----------



## tigrlilyem (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, revision to what we're getting.
> 
> ...


----------



## lady41 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jess Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my original shipping notice said it wouldn't arrive until Monday, but the box arrived today! weight: 0.4810
> 
> ...


 

Based on the feedback method this is the box i am getting as well. My shipping weight is .4760. Totally underwhelmed (sigh) this is my one yr anniversary with bb and I was really hoping for one of the bigger ticket items STILA lol! I know they dont dp the yr anniversary boxes anymore but I was still hoping!


----------



## tigrlilyem (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For a couple of months, it seemed like they were trying to even out the value of the boxes..but looking at all the boxes from this month, it seems that they abandoned that effort.
> 
> I don't generally care that much about the value, but it's odd when some boxes have a full sized makeup product that alone is triple the value of some of the other boxes. Maybe months that they intend to include a full sized product, they should make sure every box has a full sized product of at least somewhat similar value?


Yes, it would be nice if everybox could have one full size item. I don't really care if they're equal value, but at least one full size for everyone would be nice.


----------



## jacrose (Jun 10, 2012)

Dang. Looks like I'm getting box #11. I'm glad to be getting the stain and the eyeko stick but disappointed in getting a freaking LUNA bar instead of that Stila bronzer. I can't even eat it (gluten intolerant  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)!


----------



## jesssch86 (Jun 10, 2012)

So, I am getting Box 12. They updated the final missing product I couldn't find, and turns out it's lashes, cool! My box weight is 0.539:


tili Bags Small Collection 1
Georgie Beauty Winks by Georgieâ„¢
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac
LA FRESHÂ® Eco-Beauty Oil-Free Face Cleanser
Hair Rules Lift Volumizing Shampoo

I'm trying out the philosophy clear days ahead system right now, so I won't try the face wash for awhile probably, but I this is my best box so far, I'm pretty excited!


----------



## lady41 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tigrlilyem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes, it would be nice if everybox could have one full size item. I don't really care if they're equal value, but at least one full size for everyone would be nice.


 
Totally agree! I love bb but I really dont get why the boxes seem so uneven in value. I know we all our 10 dollars worth. But some boxes are worth 54$ and others are at 15$!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm getting box #2!!! I'm pretty happy right now... even though I wanted that nail polish! Heheh it would've been nice, right?


----------



## nikita8501 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks, Zadi!
> 
> Using the feedback method, I was only able to see Eyeko fat stick and Stainiac.  So it looks like I could get box 9, 11 or 20.  20 is my DREAM box.  9 looks pretty good too though.  11 is my least favorite of those three, but still not bad. Estimated delivery date of June 14...


 Same here!! I could leave feedback for Eyeko fat stick and Stainiac and it could be any of the three boxes...I wouldn't mind any of those in fact! Will have to wait until the 14th...


----------



## KristantheGreat (Jun 10, 2012)

Getting box #5 !! Pretty excited, that was my ideal box because I would be mad I I got the self tanner pads because, clearly, I don't need a tan lol.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, revision to what we're getting.
> 
> ...


----------



## elviscupcake (Jun 10, 2012)

I am new here. I am getting box #2. Pretty happy!! Got the Stila liner last month this is my third month and I feel like my May and June boxes made up for my first box that arrived very late (I am West Coast though) and had the expired Befine.

I am wondering what I need to put in my customer profile to keep from getting fragrance. I have access to fragrance samples all the time and am restricted on the fragrance I can wear to work....and I have gotten one fragrance sample each month now. I am not so concerned about value being lower or higher.....I just don't want to get fragrance every single month. Maybe this is normal?? Does anyone rarely get fragrance and if so, what does your profile say please? I need to go back and see what I selected for this.


----------



## tulippop (Jun 10, 2012)

Woot!  I just checked boxes  (My sister doesn't want it anymore but I'm keeping her sub for now)

I'm getting Box 11





and Box 23





My mom is getting Box 1




I love that every box has a makeup item and a lot of them have a full sized makeup item too.  Also kind of surprised that they included (highlight) Dr. Jart+ BB creams in these boxes after the last fiasco but they seem to be a lot bigger than last month's


----------



## calexxia (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woot!  I just checked boxes  (My sister doesn't want it anymore but I'm keeping her sub for now)
> 
> ...


 Maybe that was something that they worked out with the company to point out that the fiasco turned a lot of folks off?


----------



## Jackieblue (Jun 10, 2012)

Someone asked about the Dr. Jart. 

I actually use the Dr. Jart Premium Beauty Balm and have that same sample from elsewhere. It's *much* bigger than the water-base sample. Plenty. If it's the same sample I have it's maybe $10 worth of product.


----------



## ashereebee (Jun 10, 2012)

To peek or not to peek.....hmmmm....


----------



## Steffi (Jun 10, 2012)

I checked this morning, I'll be getting box 4 as well. YAY!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MuNut72 (Jun 10, 2012)

Looks like I am getting box 22! Very pleased... I used Birchbox's Jet Set board on Pinterest to look up the June products to see which items I had feedback buttons for. Hope this helps for those still trying to figure out what they are getting.


----------



## reepy (Jun 10, 2012)

I feel like this may be obvious, but where can I find out what box I'm getting? My weight is .4710 but I don't see weights listed on the spoiler page.  Products on my account page yet and the only feedback button I seem to have is Stainiac.  How are you guys able to figure out what you're getting?


----------



## Lisa N (Jun 10, 2012)

I'll be getting box 26, and my niece is getting box 4.  While I'm happy that my box has 7 items in it (hoping I can leave feedback for all of them) I'm not too crazy about the packets of Oribe shampoo and conditioner.  The Dr. Jart is different from the one last month, it's the premium spf 45.  I'm just hoping it's full.


----------



## TXSlainte (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm getting box 7, which is the one I had assumed I'd get based on weight. Birchbox is finally starting to send me hair products on a pretty regular basis!


----------



## TXSlainte (Jun 10, 2012)

Also, I agree on the full size comments above. If one box has a full size product, every box should have a full size product. They don't all have to have the same product, and they don't have to be included every month, but to be fair they should be for everyone or no one.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Jun 10, 2012)

I'd be happy to trade for any unwanted Stila Bronzer!!!


----------



## koolcryyss (Jun 10, 2012)

I am getting box number 2! I am super excited for the stila bronzer, luna bar ( Ive always wanted to try one!), stainiac, and wonderstruck (i love trying out new fragrances), but the only thing  iam scared of is the intensive tanning towlette, I mean I will use self tanner, but the shade seems a little dark (Im an NC25)


----------



## becarr50 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's me, as well...pale skin and naturally red-blonde hair (when I don't dye it). Never had a tan in my life, I go from white to red to white again. Self tanners and bronzers are literally the stupidest thing they could send me, LOL.
> ...


 Haha I also have a porcelain complexion and got self-tanning wipes in both my boxes. It's like they think we're self-conscious about it and want to look tan like everyone else.  Even in the video it implied they would be sending the wipes to paler girls.  Newsflash to Birchbox: I'm not 15 anymore and I love my skin tone. Thanks, but no thanks.

I love the blacklist idea! But at the same time, I actually really like both my boxes and couldn't be more thrilled with several of my products. You can't win them all, and I like trying out new stuff. I would have never found Twirl if I had blacklisted perfume samples. Unfortunately that just means I get stuff I'm not interested in every once in a while...


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jun 10, 2012)

YAY! Box 2


----------



## arendish (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm getting Box 4 (I haven't seen anyone else with this!):

Melvita Floral Water
The Balm Stainiac
Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner
Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream
Bandaids
Birchbox Man Extra
 I don't use liquid eyeliner, so maybe someone will want to trade for the fat stick? The rest I'm pretty extremely happy with! Way to redeem yourself, BB.


----------



## HopieBopie (Jun 10, 2012)

urgh! i've checked out the shipping notice being the same each month, and my package's in my hometown, and my box isn't up online yet!! I know this is good (it may actually be a surprise this month!) but still..


----------



## zorabell (Jun 10, 2012)

I am getting box #9! I was hoping for this one and I can use almost all of the items.


----------



## reepy (Jun 10, 2012)

Okay, my stuff updated.  Based on the feedback method, the weight of .4710 will be

box 10: 


Clark's Botanicals Ultra Rich Lip Tint
LA FRESHÂ® Eco Beauty Acetone-Free Nail Polish Remover
tili Bags Small Collection 1
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac
KELLY VAN GOGHÂ® WONDERLUSTÂ® Hair Colour Protecting &amp; Illuminating Tonic


----------



## lorizav (Jun 10, 2012)

Oh Man, I am SUPER disappointed this month I am getting two boxes of the same thing #7

I didn't even get the darn bandaids which I could at least use.  Self tanner?  Really?  As soon as I get it it all goes up for swap so hit me up if you are interested.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 10, 2012)

I think most searched the new products section on BB to see if they had feedback buttons and used zadidoll's spoiler thread to figure out which box was coming. Try that and see.



> Originally Posted by *HopieBopie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> urgh! i've checked out the shipping notice being the same each month, and my package's in my hometown, and my box isn't up online yet!! I know this is good (it may actually be a surprise this month!) but still..


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 10, 2012)

I am getting boxes 8 and 13. Really happy with box 13 (7 items)!!

I will trade stuff from my box 8 for a Stila Bronzer. The only repeat is the Staniac, which is in every single box.


----------



## DVCTraveller (Jun 10, 2012)

Based on feedback options it looks like I am getting box 20. I am excited. I looks like an awesome box. I am so so so fair I just hope I can use the stuff they send me. I still don't have a shipping notice yet


----------



## Angelalh (Jun 10, 2012)

im getiing

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2012/june12box2
based on the feed back method and i do NOT WANT the

Stila One Step Bronzer

or Self Tanning wipes

Or Wonderstruck by taylor swift


will trade!!!


----------



## JessicaMarie (Jun 10, 2012)

I caved and I'm getting box 4. Actually quite happy with everything that I'm getting. I was so afraid I would get a box with those intensive tanning wipes. Can't wait!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 10, 2012)

My box sucks big time. I got box 4. At least I didn't get those damn wipes (dodged a bullet there lol)I figured it out via the feedback method and this is what I'm getting:

Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner

Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream

BAND-AIDÂ® Brand Adhesive Bandages by Cynthia Rowley Bundle

theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac

John Varvatos Star U.S.A. 1.7 oz
Melvita Floral Water


I am only looking forward to using the band-aids, water and stainiac. everything else can go to trade when I receive this box. the cologne is going in the garbage.  I gave them really harsh feedback on the cologne.  I bet you after they read my feedback, they won't pull that ish again lol


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jun 10, 2012)

Has anyone who actually recieved their box, checked the feedback method? And if so was it legit? I really hope in not getting excited over the wrong things!


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jun 10, 2012)

So far my first box is Box #1 not sure what my second box is yet but based on feedback method it has stila bronzer and tanning towelettes! I pretty psyched I'm getting two stilas but it seems unlikely I will need both. I hoping you ladies get some 'trash' that I see as a treasure for a trade for my extra stila bronzer!


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 10, 2012)

ugh my ideal boxes were 12 or 22.  I really wanted the hair rules (highlight) because i have kinky/curly hair.  i missed out on this when i had my curlbox.  if anyone doesn't want it let me know cuz i'd be willing to trade. i would be willing to trade my entire box 4 for an entire box 12 or 22


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 10, 2012)

I think what they need to realize is if they give a full size item like the Stila or the Eyeko, they should put FEWER items in those boxes and MORE smaller items in the boxes with smaller samples. For someone to get Eyeko and Stila and THREE more items is not really good planning on their part.



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For a couple of months, it seemed like they were trying to even out the value of the boxes..but looking at all the boxes from this month, it seems that they abandoned that effort.
> 
> I don't generally care that much about the value, but it's odd when some boxes have a full sized makeup product that alone is triple the value of some of the other boxes. Maybe months that they intend to include a full sized product, they should make sure every box has a full sized product of at least somewhat similar value?


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jesssch86* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I am getting Box 12. They updated the final missing product I couldn't find, and turns out it's lashes, cool! My box weight is 0.539:
> 
> ...


 i have box envy. i want your box lol


----------



## amandah (Jun 10, 2012)

Box #2 for me. I am pretty pale so the stila may go up for trade .......


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Jun 10, 2012)

According to the feedback method I am receiving 2 of the Stila bronzers and 2 of the Stainiacs.




 One of each will be up for trade. I am interested in either the liner or eye stick, the rose water, the tanning towelettes, the clarkes botanicals lip tint, and the dr. jarts BB cream.

I haven't received my boxes yet but will update my trade list when I do.

I would be willing to accept multiple items for the Stila, as long as the value totals close to $36... 

PM me if anyone wants to claim it early, otherwise I will just update when it gets here.





_*~ALREADY TRADED~*_


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautybabe090* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone who actually recieved their box, checked the feedback method? And if so was it legit? I really hope in not getting excited over the wrong things!


 yeah i gave them a really harsh review over the cologne and i got points for it lol


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 10, 2012)

Who's tossing their cologne? I'll take it! Can send a prepaid mailer or whatever. Pm me!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 10, 2012)

You know, after looking at Zadi's box post, I really want to reactivate account two. BAD ZADI! Putting all this temptation in front of me. There are some really good things in the boxes, not just the makeup stuff.


----------



## Angelalh (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ugh my ideal boxes were 12 or 22.  I really wanted the hair rules (highlight) because i have kinky/curly hair.  i missed out on this when i had my curlbox.  if anyone doesn't want it let me know cuz i'd be willing to trade. i would be willing to trade my entire box 4 for an entire box 12 or 22


omg i never hard of curlbox till i read this!!!!! is it geared toward ethnic hair or curly hair in general??


----------



## pinktergal (Jun 10, 2012)

*I'm getting the same box -AGAIN- on both my subs. My profiles are different, but I guess not different enough.*

*But it's box 20, which is a very cool box, imo.  *



 *BY TERRY Light-Expert Perfecting Foundation Brush* 
*tili Bags Small Collection 1*

*Eyeko Fat Eye Stick*

*BY TERRY CrÃ¨me de Rose Nutri-Lift Comfort Cream*

*Joya Ã‚mes SÅ“urs Parfum - A Scent of Soulmates*

*theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac*


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> omg i never hard of curlbox till i read this!!!!! is it geared toward ethnic hair or curly hair in general??


 I think that it's geared toward both, but mainly ethnic hair. Their boxes are $20 a month but you get 2-3 full sized hair samples.  Last month was awesome b/c I had 4 full size products (including a bath &amp; body product &amp; a hair diary).  My box was sooo heavy when I picked it up in the post office.  It's definitely worth every penny.  There's a thread on this website somewhere lol  It's really hard to get off of their waiting list b/c subscriptions sell out really quickly.


----------



## ILikeGiants (Jun 10, 2012)

I received two box 9s, which is a cool box, but I don't need two of them...

Check out my post on the trade thread if you're interested!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## galaxiigrl (Jun 10, 2012)

It looks like I'm getting box 20, too. The weight is .4210 lbs, expected delivery date 6/14.

I was excited for most of the items until I looked at the box picture, and saw that it looks like the

By TERRY Light-Expert Perfecting Foundation Brush sample is just a foil packet. It's too bad they couldn't have sent a mini version of the actual brush.
Otherwise, I'm pretty excited to try the other items, though depending on the ingredients, I might trade the

By TERRY Creme de Rose Nutri-Lift Comfort Cream.
And hey, 6 items definitely makes up for my paltry 4 items from last month!








> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I'm getting the same box -AGAIN- on both my subs. My profiles are different, but I guess not different enough.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 10, 2012)

According to feedback, I'm getting box 2. I am pretty ok with it. I won't use the bronzer, but it will make for a great trade. I already have the full size of wonderstruck, but since it fades fast I won't mind having one in my desk at work, I guess. I think luna bars are disgusting but I'd rather have that than men's cologne. My box should be here on Monday!

I'm not going to look at any of the other boxes, so I don't get box envy. I'm getting a full size stila product and the stainiac sample. That is good enough.


----------



## motherofall6 (Jun 10, 2012)

looks like my box will be arriving thursday weighing .5564

Box 24


Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint
Number 4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect
Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive
heBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac
LA FRESHÂ® Eco-Beauty Oil-Free Face Cleanser
BAND-AIDÂ® Brand Adhesive Bandages by Cynthia Rowley Bundle


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm getting box 11. It's not the greatest box but I must say I'm happy with it. I wanted the Stila Bronzer but beggars can't be choosers, LOL!. I'll definitely get use out of everything in my box.

Box 11


Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream
Eyeko Fat Eye Stick
BORGHESE Bagno di Vita Body Soak
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac
LUNA Bar
My box weight is .4650.


----------



## sinatraskitten (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jesssch86* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I am getting Box 12. They updated the final missing product I couldn't find, and turns out it's lashes, cool! My box weight is 0.539:
> 
> ...


I'm getting the same box.  don't know how I feel about it yet.  I did want the staniac, so I'm happy with that.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 10, 2012)

just gave enough feedback to get points so I can order the beauty blender cleanser for free.  i just can't picture myself buying $20 worth of cleanser for my brushes and blender thingie.  i still don't know why they won't put it in my damn box when i got the blender in february. i also want something from stila for once in my life. i see stila on here all the time and i have yet to get anything from them


----------



## hrseangel (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautybabe090* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YAY! Box 2


 OK....how do I figure this out?? But...box 2 would be ok.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sinatraskitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm getting the same box.  don't know how I feel about it yet.  I did want the staniac, so I'm happy with that.


 if you don't want your box, i am willing to trade your box with my box 4


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 10, 2012)

I am getting box 4 and 5. Both have things I have already gotten before (darn having 2 accounts) and both are pretty underwhelming with the exception of the eyeko liner. I really wanted the Juliette Has a Gun sample so if anyone gets it and doesn't want it, I will have these for trade:

-- John Varvatos Star U.S.A.
-- Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream
-- theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac
-- BAND-AIDÂ® Brand Adhesive Bandages by Cynthia Rowley Bundle
-- BVLGARI Omnia Crystalline Eau de Toilette Spray
-- BORGHESE Crema Saponetta Cleansing Bar for Face and Body
-- Ada Cosmetics Bronzer


----------



## Kristinexoxox (Jun 10, 2012)

Not complaining over here, cause this is my dream box this month, but I think I wished too hard because both boxes coming to my house are:


John Varvatos Star U.S.A.
tili Bags Small Collection 1
Masqueology Pore Minimizing Mask
stila one step bronze
Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac


----------



## Hilde (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm getting box 4. Hopefully I'll get it before Sunday since I'm going on vacation!


John Varvatos Star U.S.A.
Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream
Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac
BAND-AIDÂ® Brand Adhesive Bandages by Cynthia Rowley Bundle
Melvita Floral Water
The eyeliner comes in olive and turqoise, so I'll most likely put it up for trade. If anybody wants to trade against a fat stick let me know!


----------



## Janamaste (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm getting box 15.




Box 15


Modcloth Headband
Masqueology Brightening Mask
Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac
Supergoop SPF 30+ Everyday UV Lotion for Face and Body
 
I'm bummed. However, I'm not surprised. There were very few boxes that wouldn't have given me a repeat sample. (Less than 50% of the boxes.) 

Box 6 would have been my first pick. I really wanted Stila's Bronzer. 

I know some people are mega-makeup hounds, but I really want my hair care and I'm sick of getting hairbands/ties.

I'm giving BB one more month.


----------



## hrseangel (Jun 10, 2012)

Via feed back method and weight (0.5450) I am getting box 25

Melvita Floral Water

Wonderstruck

Tilli bag

stila one step bronze

stila one step bronze
Pretty HAPPY because NO LUNA BAR and no self tanner.

Would have likes one of the makeup eye products (addict!!) but happy with my product and I will use them all. Going on a LONG vacation in 30 days so will try some of the travel tips with these prodicuts.


----------



## zombielovrr (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm getting Box 11. I'm kinda eh. I love the Yu-be, didn't want the fat stick, wanted the rose water or the bronzer and I really wanted a tili bag. I'm also getting a Luna bar which I am not thrilled about at all.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 10, 2012)

even though i literally got the perfect box, i really do wish i was getting that modcloth headband hahahah.

oh well i might have to order one when i do a haul with my points!


----------



## Emr410 (Jun 10, 2012)

Looks like I am getting TWO box #8


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Masqueology Brightening Mask Ada Cosmetics Bronzer Likewise Facial Moisturizer + Sun Protectant SPF 50 Normal To Dry theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac BAND-AIDÂ® Brand Adhesive Bandages by Cynthia RowleyÂ 

Not really interested in any of it, as it really doesn't match my profile. I like the 4th item but already have a full size. Looks like its all going up for trade!


----------



## crazymomma10 (Jun 10, 2012)

I am getting Box #10


Clark's Botanicals Ultra Rich Lip Tint
LA FRESHÂ® Eco Beauty Acetone-Free Nail Polish Remover
tili Bags Small Collection 1
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac
KELLY VAN GOGHÂ® WONDERLUSTÂ® Hair Colour Protecting &amp; Illuminating Tonic

Not super thrilled but not super disappointed either I will probably put a couple of them up for trade. So far my three BB's have been "Okay" I may get a second subscription and change it up a bit.


----------



## Stdanzy (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm really excited about my boxes this month! On my first account I am getting box 11:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



1.)yube moisturizer 2.) eyeko fat eye stick 3.) borghese body soak 4.) the balm stainiac 5.) Luna bar- not too excited aout this, I only like the white chocolate macadamia flavor lol

And on my second account I am getting box 4:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



1.) yube moisturizer 2.) melvita floral water 3.) the balm stainiac 4.) John varvatos (giving this to the hubs) 5.) eyeko skinny eye stick 6.) Cynthia Rowley band aids, I'm on the fence about bandages, as I have at least 1000 of them in my house from having too much money left over on my prepaid healthcare card lol, but I guess I can keep them in my dance bag and use stylish bandaids for my blisters lol

I can't wait for them to get here!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 10, 2012)

For those who have received the Soulmates perfume, is it oil- or alcohol-based?  Every single time I leave feedback on perfumes, I complain that I can't use alcohol-based perfume and would love it if they did an oil-based perfume.  Naturally, I'm not getting this one, but I'm curious enough about it to want to put it on my wishlist (even though I have *way* too much perfume oil as it is), so I wanted to check on this before I did so.

For those who want to know whether there's a way to not get perfume, no, there's not.  In addition to my failed attempts at steering future selections by stating in my feedback that alcohol-based perfumes are useless to me, people have asked Birchbox directly if there's a way to not get perfume samples, and the answer has been no every single time.

And as for the men's cologne sample, they stated somewhere that this would be good for dads, so I'm thinking this is nothing more than a clumsy way to tie this in to Father's Day, so I would be surprised if they tried this again before next Father's Day, and I would not be surprised if next June's box had a men's sample of some sort.  

(And I'm happy to see the Dr. Jart+ again.  I was thinking about buying it, but I really wanted to try the SPF 45 version before I picked one or the other, so I'm going to try to swap for it since the SPF 45+ is in some boxes this time around.)


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 10, 2012)

I read this on a blog somewhere and it made me lmao:

 
"The day that I get a birchbox with no perfume samples, I will cry tears of joy".  
 
I noticed that boxes 8, 10, 11, 12, 15, 22, 24 don't have a perfume or cologne.
 
Maybe I should change my splurge to "perfume" and i won't get it.  I see other ppl listing other products as their splurge like haircare, foundation, etc. and they never get samples of those items.  It's time to play a little reverse psychology lol.
 
This #teamnoperfume thing is serious to me lol, especially since I suffer from eczema &amp; have allergic reactions to everything. I hate throwing it away 




 
Who is with me on #teamnoperfume? LOL


----------



## marybbryant (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm getting box #8.  Out of all of the boxes, this is the one I like the least.  I cant complain though, as I have always gotten great boxes in the past.  Last month I got the Diorshow mascara, and the Keratase products, the month before that it was the Revolution, and all the ones before that were great boxes.  I'll use the moisturiser with the SPF50, and the Stainiac, and keep an open mind about the bronzer and mask.   I cant remember the last night time I needed a bandaid, but good to have in the house I suppose.


----------



## goldenmeans (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm getting box 2 for my second account:


Wonderstruck Taylor Swift
stila one step bronze
Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac
LUNA bar

Sounds great! The only thing I won't use is the tanning towelettes (which I will now have four of).

I hope I get the Stainiac in a different color. I got Beauty Queen in my first box (number 15), but based on the posts here I think that's the only color they're sending out. Has anyone gotten a different color?


----------



## SassyMrsK (Jun 10, 2012)

How do y'all do the feedback method? I've been searching the forums but couldn't find an answer TIA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goldenmeans (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SassyMrsK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do y'all do the feedback method? I've been searching the forums but couldn't find an answer TIA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Sign into your account and click on the new products. If there's a give feedback button on the page you're getting it.


----------



## Kittables (Jun 10, 2012)

Okay, based on the spoilers, this is what I'll be getting: 

Box 12


tili Bags Small Collection 1
Georgie Beauty Winks by Georgieâ„¢
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac
LA FRESHÂ® Eco-Beauty Oil-Free Face Cleanser
Hair Rules Lift Volumizing Shampoo
 
                Not bad. I like # 3 and 5 a lot! #2 will definitely be going up for trade, though. I didn't even use the ones I got from myglam. #1's either going in the trash or will be used to collect poo from the litter box. Especially if it's green.


----------



## Ineri218 (Jun 10, 2012)

Not a happy camper here.

I got box #21.


Masqueology Pore Minimizing Mask
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac
Juliette Has a Gun Not a Perfume
BAND-AIDÂ® Brand Adhesive Bandages by Cynthia Rowley Bundle
Melvita Floral Water


----------



## zombielovrr (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittables* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, based on the spoilers, this is what I'll be getting:
> 
> ...


 I'll take your Tili bag!

If you don't want it.


----------



## zombielovrr (Jun 10, 2012)

I'll take anyone tili bags if they don't want them XD I'm going on a big trip and I need them for my family. XD and i'm not getting any in my box =/


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittables* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, based on the spoilers, this is what I'll be getting:
> 
> ...


 if you don't want your #1 I can take it off your hands.  I have box 4 and so far I am going to trade my cologne and eyeko eyeliner away.  Let me know if you want the yube moisturizing skin cream (highlight).  Lmao at what you want to use your 1st item for. Good idea! (edited)


----------



## amberlamps (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm getting

Box #9





I'm pretty happy. I believe I will use everything. I hope the eyeliner is in gold. I already have too many black eyeliners and a blue that is very similar to theirs. No golds yet though, but I do want one.
BUT My shipping info has not updated since the 6th on the ups site, and when I plug it into USPS there is no information.


----------



## ankh (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristinexoxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not complaining over here, cause this is my dream box this month, but I think I wished too hard because both boxes coming to my house are:
> 
> ...


----------



## koolcryyss (Jun 10, 2012)

I noticed that if you set up your age to be in a lower group, you will get more makeup-oriented products. I set mine to the youngest category and last month I got a nail polish and this month the stila, and I have never gotten an anti aging product from birchbox.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I noticed that if you set up your age to be in a lower group, you will get more makeup-oriented products. I set mine to the youngest category and last month I got a nail polish and this month the stila, and I have never gotten an anti aging product from birchbox.


 Good idea.  I'm almost 30 so I'll be 18 in birchbox world.  I enjoyed being 18 lol


----------



## LAtPoly (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Same.  I can't say I'm excited about box #8 but...I've gotten some great boxes this year (e.g. beauty blender in Feb, Revolution Beauty Balm, stila full-size eye-liner, a great Teen Vogue box, a Vichy bonus box, etc!).  Frankly, I was due for a dud - and at least this dud has cool band-aids and a stain I'll enjoy trying!

I'll try everything in my box anyways.  Because as I've learned...you can't judge a beauty product by its cover.  Sometimes the thing you least want turns out to be your "holy grail".  I'm hoping that Ada bronzer is awesome.  The mask kind of scares me...


----------



## Kristinexoxox (Jun 10, 2012)

> How is your profile set up? That's also my dream box, although not the one I'm actually going to get. Thanks!


 I'm trolling makeup talk at work right now so I don't have time to check but I'll PM you how it's set up later so you don't have to come searching for it lol


----------



## jkwynn (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittables* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, based on the spoilers, this is what I'll be getting:
> 
> ...


 What are you looking to trade for the #2? I've never tried anything like that, but lately I kind of want to, lol.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 10, 2012)

I don't think this is entirely true. I have mine marked at 16 (I am 28) and I rarely, if ever, get make up items
.



> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I noticed that if you set up your age to be in a lower group, you will get more makeup-oriented products. I set mine to the youngest category and last month I got a nail polish and this month the stila, and I have never gotten an anti aging product from birchbox.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jun 10, 2012)

Wonderstruck Taylor Swift
stila one step bronze
Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac
LUNA bar
Based on the feedback method that's what I'll be getting not exactly thrilled... I feel like anyone who got the 5th item on my list is getting gypped! I mean really come on those things are gross.


----------



## alice blue (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm getting box 12, according to the feedback. It weighs 0.5340. I like the items well enough, but I'm not the best eyelash applier. I'm very happy to get the stain &amp; shampoo. The baggie is ok, I'm sure it will come in handy, and it does look better than my usual Ziploc. The wipe, I was hoping it would be more than a single towelette, but I'll toss it in my purse for face emergencies. This is my first sub since October, and I am getting way too excited. 




 I don't get this excited about the samples from Sephora. I'm just glad I didn't get perfume.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah. i got one in my welcome box. it's basura smh (garbage)


----------



## marybbryant (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I noticed that if you set up your age to be in a lower group, you will get more makeup-oriented products. I set mine to the youngest category and last month I got a nail polish and this month the stila, and I have never gotten an anti aging product from birchbox.


 Your probably right. I have both my accounts set to the 50 age range, and I get anti-aging products for either skin or hair every month, which I love!  One of my accounts has moisturizer set for my splurge item and the other has the latest makeup color. 

I wasnt too thrilled with one of my boxes this month - Box #8 on Zadidoll's list of boxes.  But now after reading about the products, I'm a lot more happy with it.  One of the products is the Likewise moisturizer with SPF 50.  I dont really wear sunscreen as my regular foundation has SPF 15.  Its kind of funny because I tell my patients to make sure they wear sunscreen all day long - do as I say, not as I do!   I just never liked the texture of sunscreens on my face before, but I looked at the webiste for this product and it sounds good.  Maybe I'll change my evil ways!


----------



## lillybunny (Jun 10, 2012)

I feel dumb but... how are you guys able to see pictures of the boxes? and know what you get?


----------



## marybbryant (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah. i got one in my welcome box. it's basura smh (garbage)


 Did you get a Luna bar or a Lara bar?  Luna bars are pretty good.  I think its the Lara bars a lot of people dont like.  I love the lemon Luna bars, and the Oatmeal cookie is a good one, and the chocolate ones are good.   This is the 1st time I've seen BB give away Luna Bars, but they have given out a lot of Lara bars in the past.


----------



## pinktergal (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I noticed that if you set up your age to be in a lower group, you will get more makeup-oriented products. I set mine to the youngest category and last month I got a nail polish and this month the stila, and I have never gotten an anti aging product from birchbox.


 
*I don't know how seriously BB considers our profiles. Until this month, I seldom got much makeup. This month I'm getting 3 mu items: the eyeko fat stick, the stainiac, and foundation by Terry. Both my profiles are 50+ for age.  I'm happy about my June BBs (I'm getting 2 of the same), so no worries.  The Terry foundation is line-reducing, etc, so it's probably going to us "mature" gals.  *

*I think BB paid attention to our wishes for more color items.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## koolcryyss (Jun 10, 2012)

I feel like some months i REALLY want makeup, and other months like now I really want cleansers, moisturizers, BB creams, etc...


----------



## meaganola (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lillybunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel dumb but... how are you guys able to see pictures of the boxes? and know what you get?


 Go here.  Links to all of the boxes are there.  I figure out which box I'm getting by picking an item to see if there are feedback buttons after I log in to Birchbox.  No button = move on to the next box and see whether that one has anything with a feedback button.  Just don't bother checking to see if you're getting Stainiac.  Every box this month is getting it!


----------



## Stdanzy (Jun 10, 2012)

I think it's kind of lame that they are only offering free shipping for some of this month's products when you buy more than one item... :-(


----------



## marybbryant (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lillybunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel dumb but... how are you guys able to see pictures of the boxes? and know what you get?


 Click on the new products on the Birchbox website, and see which ones has the option to leave feedback.  The ones with the feedback option are the products you will recieve.  Zadidoll posted a seperate thread with all pics of all the boxes this month.  Its the June Birchbox thread that says "spoilers".


----------



## alice blue (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lillybunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel dumb but... how are you guys able to see pictures of the boxes? and know what you get?


 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2012/june12box12

I just change the last 2 numbers to see the different boxes.

The feedback option appears on certain products, which indicates you'll get to try those. It takes time to go through all the products, but if you can't stand the suspense...


----------



## amberlamps (Jun 10, 2012)

I'll have gotten 4/5 boxes with a makeup item (if you count nail polish) so far. I had my profile set at 25 since I just turned 26. I thought they'd automatically change it for you, but apparently not.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you get a Luna bar or a Lara bar?  Luna bars are pretty good.  I think its the Lara bars a lot of people dont like.  I love the lemon Luna bars, and the Oatmeal cookie is a good one, and the chocolate ones are good.   This is the 1st time I've seen BB give away Luna Bars, but they have given out a lot of Lara bars in the past.


 I got a larabar.  It was disgusting and it included nuts in it which i am allergic to. that went in the garbage (i started bb before i heard about this website). had i known about trading stuff from bb back then i wouldn't have thrown all of my crappy samples away.


----------



## alice blue (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zadidoll posted a seperate thread with all pics of all the boxes this month.


 Ah ha! Thanks for that! I hadn't noticed that thread, I was doing it the hard way!


----------



## amberlamps (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## emeline (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask but as I was looking at Zadi's June BB spoiler thread, I noticed there are no more bright pink "anniversary" boxes. From my understanding, when you hit your 1 year anniversary month, you'd get a "better" box that was bright pink rather than plain cardboard.. did this change? Am I crazy? lol 

I was really looking forward to that box and I hope that's still in effect!! Does anyone know what happened? :/


----------



## marybbryant (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same.  I can't say I'm excited about box #8 but...I've gotten some great boxes this year (e.g. beauty blender in Feb, Revolution Beauty Balm, stila full-size eye-liner, a great Teen Vogue box, a Vichy bonus box, etc!).  Frankly, I was due for a dud - and at least this dud has cool band-aids and a stain I'll enjoy trying!
> 
> I'll try everything in my box anyways.  Because as I've learned...you can't judge a beauty product by its cover.  Sometimes the thing you least want turns out to be your "holy grail".  I'm hoping that Ada bronzer is awesome.  The mask kind of scares me...


 I feel the same way.  Since I suscribed in January, all my boxes have pretty much been fantastic.  The only time I was disappointed was with my February box, but after trying the samples, I found out I love them.  I have purchased and then repurchased all the product from that box except one, so you never know.

I'm a little afraid of the mask too, especially since someone here compared it to putting a cold dead sqid on their face.  I think I might put mine in the microwave for a few seconds so its not cold.  Maybe the heat will helpt the good things in it penetrate the skin better?


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Just curious, how did you know it was disgusting if you didn't eat it? (And I'm hoping you didn't eat it since you're allergic!)


 i broke a piece off that didn't appear to have nuts in it and it was still gross. i didn't have a reaction to it so i guess that i'm not allergic to it. i can have peanuts, but pecans, almonds, etc. i'm allergic to. i had no idea what type of nuts they had in the bar but i let the curiosity get the best of me.


----------



## marybbryant (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emeline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask but as I was looking at Zadi's June BB spoiler thread, I noticed there are no more bright pink "anniversary" boxes. From my understanding, when you hit your 1 year anniversary month, you'd get a "better" box that was bright pink rather than plain cardboard.. did this change? Am I crazy? lol
> 
> I was really looking forward to that box and I hope that's still in effect!! Does anyone know what happened? :/


 I read somewhere that they were doing away with the aniversary boxes.  I think either last month of the month before was the last month for them.


----------



## astokes (Jun 10, 2012)

I actually like the Lara and Luna bars. (Only a few of the flavors though, as some are icky to me)


----------



## meaganola (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stdanzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it's kind of lame that they are only offering free shipping for some of this month's products when you buy more than one item... :-(


 It looks like this is the case with all items under $9.50.  The cheapest item with free shipping is $9.99, and then everything more expensive above that has straight-up free shipping, except for the hair ties (I'm looking at the $25-and-under page, not just the June box page).  I specifically checked this for cashing-in-points purposes.


----------



## Auntboo (Jun 10, 2012)

> Oh Man, I am SUPER disappointed this month I am getting two boxes of the same thing #7 I didn't even get the darn bandaids which I could at least use.Â  Self tanner?Â  Really?Â  As soon as I get it it all goes up for swap so hit me up if you are interested.


 Me too! Box 7 on both accounts (which have completely different profiles, btw). I was really hoping for the Melvita water and sort of looking forward to the stupid bandaids. How does birchbox know to send the tanners to the pale gals who don't want them?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 10, 2012)

They did away with them. I don't think that the contents were any better though, I think you just got a cuter pink box. Could be wrong though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh and it was only if you were an annual subscriber.



> Originally Posted by *emeline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask but as I was looking at Zadi's June BB spoiler thread, I noticed there are no more bright pink "anniversary" boxes. From my understanding, when you hit your 1 year anniversary month, you'd get a "better" box that was bright pink rather than plain cardboard.. did this change? Am I crazy? lol
> 
> I was really looking forward to that box and I hope that's still in effect!! Does anyone know what happened? :/


----------



## murflegirl (Jun 10, 2012)

Box 4 for me! So excited about the eyeko skinny eyeliner and the YuBe moisturizer and even the rose water. I've got a full-size Stainiac (and love it) so the mini will be going in my travel makeup bag. And fiance loves cologne so that men's sample will go to good use! 

Way to go, birchbox!


----------



## marybbryant (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got a larabar.  It was disgusting and it included nuts in it which i am allergic to. that went in the garbage (i started bb before i heard about this website). had i known about trading stuff from bb back then i wouldn't have thrown all of my crappy samples away.


 The Luna Bars are much better.  Some of them are almost like a not too sweet cookie.  I agree, the Larabars are pretty disgusting.


----------



## lillybunny (Jun 10, 2012)

I have been a member since October, and I seen to always get the sub-par boxes. The only box I liked was January's, because I got Stila. My sister has gotten excellent boxes though! She got Stila last month AND this month. Last month, I got the crappy one with a grey headband and the Dr. Jarts. This month I'm getting the box with men's cologne and skin cream. UGH.


----------



## Pellen (Jun 10, 2012)

I just got back from an Internet free camping trip, I was super happy to see my shipping notice in my inbox!! I am getting box 12, which is ok with me, I have been wanting to try falsies but I never wanted to buy them, getting them this way is super!


----------



## natalievi (Jun 10, 2012)

Looks like I'm getting box #19 (https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2012/june12box19) with a shipment notice weight of .4290! A bit disappointed, since my profile says tan and I'm getting the self-tanning wipes. Really?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is only my 2nd month. Third strike and you're out BB!


----------



## wadedl (Jun 10, 2012)

First box that I am not totally excited about. Teen Vogue with the Lipsurgence and the Microdermamitt in the next and Stila eyeliner last month. This month I am getting box #24. The items will be practical for my trip to Sedona and leave in conditioner for the water park. Useful just not exciting. Sunless tanner may help even out my gross peeling back from my first ever sunburn.


----------



## JessP (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *natalievi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Looks like I'm getting box #19 (https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2012/june12box19) with a shipment notice weight of .4290!
> 
> A bit disappointed, since my profile says tan and I'm getting the self-tanning wipes. Really?!
> ...


 Just received my shipping notice and my box weighs the same as yours - I checked Birchbox with the feedback method which confirmed I, too, will be getting Box 19. I'll probably be trading most of it. Kind of a ho-hum box for me.


----------



## maeiland (Jun 10, 2012)

This will be my 2nd BB and I couldn't be more excited. I'm getting box #2

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2012/june12box2


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lizzie123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i just checked on what I'm getting:
> 
> ...



same as me - that's box #2 according to Zadi's list . there's some self tanner in it too

i'm a bit bummed i didn't get any of the lifestyle extras that are new! the bandaids or the bags . the HEADBAND awww, or even the men's cologne. i can get a luna bar at the gas station  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the rest is nice though, except the perfume that is NOT new either.

excited for the stila bronzer and the stainiac !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## koolcryyss (Jun 10, 2012)

Hmm i wonder when the UPS site will be working again...


----------



## Meghan Coulter (Jun 10, 2012)

My first post, and I am a little grumpy. I think I  got box 21 (floral water, bandaids, stainiac, juliette, pore mask) with a ship weight of .5205.  And I think it's crap.  Why is mine only 5 items?  No Modcloth headband, Stila or Eyeko?  It seems like one of those things should have been in there. Why does it seem like the value is so spread out?  At least I didn't get a lara bar.  And the stainiac seems like it might be ok. 

This is only my second month of Birchbox and I got a the Dr. Jart almost empty bottle last month, and the fresh lip stuff which I already have a ton of from Sephora and hate.  

I stopped it this month before I even found out what the box was. I'll try sample society this month.  See if I like it any better.


----------



## tinycity (Jun 10, 2012)

from the feedback method &amp; zadidoll's list it looks like i'm getting box 8. pretty disappointed. most of it will be going up for trade ( so if anyone wants the bandaids..! )

Bummer because i was going to judge this month on whether i canceled my subscription..


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
We got the same box (found mine via feedback method. another meh!


----------



## Ineri218 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meghan Coulter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My first post, and I am a little grumpy. I think I  got box 21 (floral water, bandaids, stainiac, juliette, pore mask) with a ship weight of .5205.  And I think it's crap.  Why is mine only 5 items?  No Modcloth headband, Stila or Eyeko?  It seems like one of those things should have been in there. Why does it seem like the value is so spread out?  At least I didn't get a lara bar.  And the stainiac seems like it might be ok.
> 
> ...


This is the same one I am getting and YES its crappy. I just tried Sample society this month and loved it.


----------



## tigrlilyem (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is the same one I am getting and YES its crappy. I just tried Sample society this month and loved it.


 I feel like there were a lot of meh boxes,  mostly because there aren't any full size items in them. They really need to do a better job at spreading the wealth between boxes.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm i wonder when the UPS site will be working again...


  it does work?  i can track all of my packages right now


----------



## Ineri218 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tigrlilyem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I feel like there were a lot of meh boxes,  mostly because there aren't any full size items in them. They really need to do a better job at spreading the wealth between boxes.


Exactly. Some boxes had at least 2 of the higher products and then it seem like they just threw the lower junk in the rest.


----------



## beautyonarainyd (Jun 10, 2012)

According to the feedback method i'll be getting Stila's One Step Bronzer(Highlight) so I will be trading that.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 10, 2012)

so i am really curious about the Joya Ã‚mes perfume~
if anyone wants to trade that for the Wonderstruck or is just planning on tossing it ? let me know


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 10, 2012)

Uggghhh! I'm ONE product feedback away from 300 points...I want to use them on the nude tude palette and get it for $11. Guess I'll have to wait till next month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Jun 10, 2012)

Based on my feedback options, I'll be getting box #12!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2012/june12box12

  1.  tili Bags Small Collection 1 2. Georgie Beauty Winks by Georgieâ„¢ 3. theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac 4. LA FRESHÂ® Eco-Beauty Oil-Free Face Cleanser 5. Hair Rules Lift Volumizing Shampoo   Super excited about the falsies, I've actually been wanting to try those for a long time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
And I can actually use everything from the box!


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jun 10, 2012)

I hope my box is here tomorrow!(it left jersey city, which is a half an hour away from me!)


----------



## mjbono (Jun 10, 2012)

I have been consistently disappointed with my boxes and this month I'm unsubscribing. I don't even care about the partnership with Glamour next month. I just think my $10 could be better spent. I'm not bashing birchbox, because I do think they're a great company and the have great customer service, but I just always get the samples that I don't want/need.

Would anyone be interested in swapping items with me? Or if theres another thread for this kind of thing please redirect me? I still have all of my other samples I don't want from other boxes just sitting around.

EDIT: I no longer have these.

This months things that I don't want are:
Stila stay all day 10-in-1 HD beauty balm,
modcloth headband (i'll throw that in for free)
melvita floral water


----------



## Evalia32 (Jun 10, 2012)

This is my second month, and I will be getting Box 5.  I was actually hoping to get the band-aids, I get papercuts all of the time



  

Box 5
 


BVLGARI Omnia Crystalline Eau de Toilette Spray
BORGHESE Crema Saponetta Cleansing Bar for Face and Body
Ada Cosmetics Bronzer
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac
BAND-AIDÂ® Brand Adhesive Bandages by Cynthia Rowley Bundle


----------



## Evalia32 (Jun 10, 2012)

There is forum for swapping!





https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/22537/for-sale-items-buy-items-swap-items-buy-sell-trade


----------



## Greenie4life (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjbono* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have been consistently disappointed with my boxes and this month I'm unsubscribing. I don't even care about the partnership with Glamour next month. I just think my $10 could be better spent. I'm not bashing birchbox, because I do think they're a great company and the have great customer service, but I just always get the samples that I don't want/need.
> 
> ...


 I would LOVE everything you listed. You can PM me and we can swap.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 10, 2012)

There is also a trade thread specifically for swapping birchbox samples: 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121990/birchbox-open-trade-thread

Please use that rather than trying to trade here! Thanks!


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 10, 2012)

I've never gotten a Larabar from BB, but I buy them regularly for post run recovery snacks.  It's not a candy bar.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jun 10, 2012)

my box...  not sure how i feel about it.. i actually wanted the bandaids....

beautyblenderÂ® blendercleanser, Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive, John Varvatos Star, Number 4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect, theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac , and tili Bags Small Collection 1


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 10, 2012)

> I have been consistently disappointed with my boxes and this month I'm unsubscribing. I don't even care about the partnership with Glamour next month. I just think my $10 could be better spent. I'm not bashing birchbox, because I do think they're a great company and the have great customer service, but I just always get the samples that I don't want/need. Would anyone be interested in swapping items with me? Or if theres another thread for this kind of thing please redirect me? I still have all of my other samples I don't want from other boxes just sitting around. This months things that I don't want are: Stila stay all day 10-in-1 HD beauty balm, modcloth headband (i'll throw that in for free) melvita floral water Â


 Sent you a pm ^.^


----------



## glamigirl (Jun 10, 2012)

Sorry if this was asked already, but is the stainiac full sized?


----------



## pinktergal (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamigirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sorry if this was asked already, but is the stainiac full sized?


 *No.*


----------



## eluveitie (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seems like I'm getting:
> 
> ...


----------



## glamigirl (Jun 10, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eluveitie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, def getting Box # 4. I rarely use lip stains, just have one now so I'll give this a try. I'm just glad there are no tanners. Now the band-aids I don't need lol.


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 10, 2012)

Hey guys! So using the feedback method I found out I'm getting box #19 from zadis list!!! Also I just got my shipping notice this morning although before I got the email, i clicked on Mays tracking number and it showed junes box!!! Got the tip to do that earlier in the thread! My box weight is .4320 incase anyone is wondering...Do i have any box twins!? Im actually super excied! Also, I was ***really hoping*** someone could tell me if ALL of the modcloth headbands they sent out are the red and white polkadots...I sure hope so because I know I Will NOT wear a deer printed headband lmao!!!! Oh and did anyone reading this get the jouer luminizing moisture tint in a previous box? I know they have been sent out before and I was wondering what you thought about it....at this point Im least excited about that out of everything in my box...but who knows maybe its a great product...? Let me know!! xX Michelle


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hey guys! So using the feedback method I found out I'm getting box #19 from zadis list!!! Also I just got my shipping notice this morning although before I got the email, i clicked on Mays tracking number and it showed junes box!!! Got the tip to do that earlier in the thread! My box weight is .4320 incase anyone is wondering...Do i have any box twins!? Im actually super excied!
> 
> Also, I was ***really hoping*** someone could tell me if ALL of the modcloth headbands they sent out are the red and white polkadots...I sure hope so because I know I Will NOT wear a deer printed headband lmao!!!!
> ...


 They are sending out the deer print ones too.

I don't LOVE the moisture tint because it isn't as much coverage as I prefer, I would wear it on days when I was just kind of grubbing around.


----------



## StillPooh (Jun 10, 2012)

I got my shipping notice on Saturday. The day *after* my box had actually arrived!



I still have the May box showing on the website, and the only way I can give feedback on my new stuff is to track down each item individually.


----------



## mjbono (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks to the girls that sent me the swapping threads! &amp; to the girls that want to swap, I'm replying to your pm's now!
Sorry I kind of disappeared, I didn't think people would reply that fast so I went to work out lol


----------



## meaganola (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my shipping notice on Saturday. The day *after* my box had actually arrived!
> 
> ...


 If you can figure out which box you're getting (see Zadi's thread about June box spoilers), the box pages are up.  They're just not linked to accounts yet.


----------



## kloudes (Jun 10, 2012)

Sorry is this has already been answered, but how does everyone know what box they are getting?  I received my shipping notification yesterday (6/9) with a weight of .535 lb.

EDIT: NM, I just figured out it has something to do with feedback  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## serioussparkles (Jun 10, 2012)

Super excited for my second box... looks like I'm getting box 2 according to the feedback method.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  May trade the 2nd stain though.


----------



## StillPooh (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you can figure out which box you're getting (see Zadi's thread about June box spoilers), the box pages are up.  They're just not linked to accounts yet.


My box is #10. But the truly exciting thing was seeing box #26, which contains Dr Jarts Premium Beauty Balm. I've been saving my points to buy that, and now it will ship free!


----------



## kloudes (Jun 10, 2012)

Getting box 12 it seems... not overly psyched for my first box.


----------



## theperuviangirl (Jun 10, 2012)

Hello everyone! I've been reading threads on this site for a while and finally decided to sign up so I can post  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not sure how it all works yet but I'm learning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Got my Birchbox Friday (only my second one) and I am happy with what I got, Eyeko Fat Eye Stick with to me looks like a pretty bluish green but might be the Petrol Blue, tanning towelettes which I would probably not buy on my own but kinda curious to try, Likewise SPF50 moisturizer, the Tili bag (which was extra and cute), Staniac with is kinda weird but worth a try and the John Varvatos which smells pretty good, it was also an extra and I gave it to my bf  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## erinkins (Jun 10, 2012)

So every month I get the skincare geared boxes it seems. My splurge item is latest makeup color. Mayyybe, if I change my splurge item to skin care I would get the makeup geared boxes....


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 10, 2012)

Anyone know if the Melvita Floral Water &amp; Stainiac are full-sized?


----------



## lillybunny (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hey guys! So using the feedback method I found out I'm getting box #19 from zadis list!!! Also I just got my shipping notice this morning although before I got the email, i clicked on Mays tracking number and it showed junes box!!! Got the tip to do that earlier in the thread! My box weight is .4320 incase anyone is wondering...Do i have any box twins!? Im actually super excied!
> 
> Also, I was ***really hoping*** someone could tell me if ALL of the modcloth headbands they sent out are the red and white polkadots...I sure hope so because I know I Will NOT wear a deer printed headband lmao!!!!
> ...


Some people did get the deer print headband from what I have seen. I have tried samples of the Jouer LMT and  found it to be Ok. Not spectacular, although I find it does look nice under foundation and one packet usually has more than one use.


----------



## zombielovrr (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone know if the Melvita Floral Water &amp; Stainiac are full-sized?


 As far as I know its a deluxe sample.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zombielovrr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As far as I know its a deluxe sample.


Thank you!


----------



## pinktergal (Jun 10, 2012)

*I'm just as happy this month about what I'm NOT getting as for what I am getting. I didn't want the self tanners, the Stila bronzer, the headband, or the men's cologne. And I dodged all those bullets.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theperuviangirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello everyone! I've been reading threads on this site for a while and finally decided to sign up so I can post  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not sure how it all works yet but I'm learning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Got my Birchbox Friday (only my second one) and I am happy with what I got, Eyeko Fat Eye Stick with to me looks like a pretty bluish green but might be the Petrol Blue, tanning towelettes which I would probably not buy on my own but kinda curious to try, Likewise SPF50 moisturizer, the Tili bag (which was extra and cute), Staniac with is kinda weird but worth a try and the John Varvatos which smells pretty good, it was also an extra and I gave it to my bf  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Welcome to all the craziness here! Lol.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 10, 2012)

Yup both are deluxe sample size.





Full size left, sample size right.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *erinkins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So every month I get the skincare geared boxes it seems. My splurge item is latest makeup color. Mayyybe, if I change my splurge item to skin care I would get the makeup geared boxes....


 yeah. i'm changing my splurge item to perfume since i hate perfume lol


----------



## lillybunny (Jun 10, 2012)

I am getting box 4:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2012/june12box4

I am sad, I wanted a Tili bag soo bad!

I might wait until I get 200 points so I can purchase the Tili bags and hair ties. I don't know though.

I don't understand what this Floral water is all about. It seems really over rated. Same with the dumb skin cream. I have a sample of benetint already, so I'm not interested in the Staniac. Bandaids? I never use bandaids as is. Definitely a meh box for me.


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 10, 2012)

Are the feedback links up yet?

I always speak to soon

Feed Back is up!

Just saw that I am getting Stila One Step woohoo!

My guess is that I am getting:





Box 2


Wonderstruck Taylor Swift
stila one step bronze
Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac
LUNA Bar


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 10, 2012)

Why do you want the Tili bags? As cute as the prints are it's just a Zip-Loc quart size bag. I think Zip-loc also makes ones with prints but I'm not 100% sure. Any ways, these are not airport security approved which means if you try to use it in your carry on they'll probably toss it and put your stuff in a clear bag.


----------



## zorabell (Jun 10, 2012)

I know I already mentioned that I was getting box #9 and the fact that I wasn't getting the band-aids made me sad (they look awesome.) So I today on my weekly shopping trip they had a bin of band-aids near the checkout and on top of the pile were the Cynthia Rowley ones. I just had to have them and at $2.53 I got them much to my husband's dismay and eye rolling &gt;.&lt;


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks so much zadidoll. Lol @ how tiny the Floral Water looks next to the full-size.


----------



## kcrowebird (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why do you want the Tili bags? As cute as the prints are it's just a Zip-Loc quart size bag. I think Zip-loc also makes ones with prints but I'm not 100% sure. Any ways, these are not airport security approved which means if you try to use it in your carry on they'll probably toss it and put your stuff in a clear bag.


I thought they were similar to these: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/lifestyle/baggu-zipperbag

... now that I know they are plastic/not reusable I am not so interested.


----------



## lindsey5039 (Jun 10, 2012)

Hello all!  First time poster here, although I've been reading for a while.  I finally decided to sign up today and join the discussion!

I haven't received my Birchbox yet, but according to the feedback method looks like I'll be getting box 17.  Im excited about the Melvita water but feeling so-so about the rest of the box. That said, I'd be willing to trade the rest of my box or items from my box for the Stila one step bronzer or for a box containing the stila one step bronzer.

Also, does anyone know if theyre sending out different shades of the stainiac?


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 10, 2012)

BTW - since this is now on page 19 (for me as I view things at 100 posts per page) and has over 1825 posts.... A few things.

On my blog I have a list of all the products and in what box the items appear in. I've copied that list here to MUT as a point of reference.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126288/2012-birchbox-monthly-list/0_100

In the Birchbox: The June Boxes (aka the product lists) I also have a different layout of the June box items and what boxes those appear in. Similar to the 2012 list but it's for June only. You can view that here:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126156/spoiler-birchbox-the-june-boxes/0_100#post_1889108'&gt;https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126156/spoiler-birchbox-the-june-boxes/0_100#post_1889108

In that same thread and in the original 1st post is the box contents of each box plus official photos. You can view that here:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126156/spoiler-birchbox-the-june-boxes/0_100


----------



## berryblueyes (Jun 10, 2012)

Thrilled with my box...

Box 4


John Varvatos Star U.S.A.
Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream
Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac
BAND-AIDÂ® Brand Adhesive Bandages by Cynthia Rowley Bundle
Melvita Floral Water


----------



## berryblueyes (Jun 10, 2012)

oops hit submit twice


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know I already mentioned that I was getting box #9 and the fact that I wasn't getting the band-aids made me sad (they look awesome.) So I today on my weekly shopping trip they had a bin of band-aids near the checkout and on top of the pile were the Cynthia Rowley ones. I just had to have them and at $2.53 I got them much to my husband's dismay and eye rolling &gt;.&lt;


LOL @ your husband.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *berryblueyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thrilled with my box...
> 
> ...


I'm getting the same. I'm pretty happy with this box. Don't like Yu-Be anything. I did want a Modcloth Headband.


----------



## xlinds15x (Jun 10, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lillybunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am getting box 4:
> 
> ...


 i wanted the bandaids..  and NOT the tili bag.. hahahaaaa


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlinds15x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif*Box 13*
> 
> 
> *Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint*
> ...


 What's the profile settings on that account?


----------



## poopfruit (Jun 10, 2012)

Whoa wait so those little baggies are just sandwich bags? That really sucks. I was looking forward to getting a cute makeup bag for my purse or something.

Do they at least give you more than one? 

It looks like I'm also getting the self tanner packet which is wasted on me. And the male cologne (seriously what. You'd think they wouldn't put male things in our birchboxes when there is a separate guy-centric birchbox)

BUT the big eye pencil and the lip stain look like fun

I was secretly hoping for those eyelashes though ;_;


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hey guys! So using the feedback method I found out I'm getting box #19 from zadis list!!! Also I just got my shipping notice this morning although before I got the email, i clicked on Mays tracking number and it showed junes box!!! Got the tip to do that earlier in the thread! My box weight is .4320 incase anyone is wondering...Do i have any box twins!? Im actually super excied!
> 
> Also, I was ***really hoping*** someone could tell me if ALL of the modcloth headbands they sent out are the red and white polkadots...I sure hope so because I know I Will NOT wear a deer printed headband lmao!!!!
> ...


 I actually LOVE the Jouer tinted moisturizer. It's perfect for my skin. I have normal skin, leans on the dry side every once in awhile. I don't have blemishes or hyperpigmentation, so this is just enough coverage to even out my skin tone and I like that it's moisturizing and has spf. I bought the full size, though I had to buy it from Jouer because BB doesn't carry the opal shade.


----------



## celiajuno (Jun 10, 2012)

I wanted box 3 or 26 but I am getting box 1. I am hoping I will at least be able to trade the bronzer for some Melvita Floral Water, I wanted that so bad. Also, what is up with the ziplock bags? That is not something I want to see in my Birchbox. IMO, they are worse than the damn coasters.


----------



## peebeenjay (Jun 10, 2012)

i'll be getting

box 16 :


Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint
John Varvatos Star U.S.A.
BORGHESE Botanico Eye Compresses
Scalisi Skincare Anti-Aging Moisturizer Broad Spectrum SPF 30
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac
BAND-AIDÂ® Brand Adhesive Bandages by Cynthia Rowley Bundle
box 9 :


John Varvatos Star U.S.A.
tili Bags Small Collection 1
Eyeko Fat Eye Stick
Likewise Facial Moisturizer + Sun Protectant SPF 50 Normal To Oily
Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac
i'm ok with that, although i didn't get the floral water or headband like i wanted. at least i didn't get 2 boxes with tanning towelettes. i will NEVER use them. trade pile they go!


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 10, 2012)

Im a tad disappointed, thought I'd get my box yesterday but it looks like I should get it tomorrow. Its not late, its just based on the shipping date I usually get it around the 10th. I am able to view what I'm getting based on feedback. I really did want to try stila, but i like the box. Definitely getting the balm cheek n lip tint so that's cool. I heard next month they're featuring stops too so maybe they'll finally give me a stila product in July LOL.


----------



## becarr50 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually LOVE the Jouer tinted moisturizer. It's perfect for my skin. I have normal skin, leans on the dry side every once in awhile. I don't have blemishes or hyperpigmentation, so this is just enough coverage to even out my skin tone and I like that it's moisturizing and has spf. I bought the full size, though I had to buy it from Jouer because BB doesn't carry the opal shade.


 Glad the Opal shade worked for you. It was still too dark for me. Kinda of like an instant tan...haha.


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 10, 2012)

so after looking around on YouTube, this thread and google, I haven't seen anyone with box 19 which is the one I'm getting. I really just want to find out if im getting the polkadot or deer printed headband. All of the box pics in zadis list show the deer print but when I click on the box link the site shows a polkadot headband in the picture underneath. I know they sent out both so im wondering if theres a way to know which one im getting or if it will be a surprise.....hmmm


----------



## cclayson (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm happy I'm getting two boxes although I have a few repeats. If anyone wants to trade for the band-aids, Melvita rose water spray or stainiac, let me know!

 

  







Box 3


Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse Beauty Balm SPF 25+
Joya Ã‚mes SÅ“urs Parfum - A Scent of Soulmates
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac
BAND-AIDÂ® Brand Adhesive Bandages by Cynthia Rowley Bundle
KELLY VAN GOGHÂ® Colour Protecting Caviar Shampoo
KELLY VAN GOGHÂ® Colour Protecting Caviar Conditioner
Melvita Floral Water
 


Box 4


John Varvatos Star U.S.A.
Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream
Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac
BAND-AIDÂ® Brand Adhesive Bandages by Cynthia Rowley Bundle
Melvita Floral Water


----------



## xlinds15x (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What's the profile settings on that account?


 So its EVERYTHING opposite of my main account that still kind of applies to me. 

Why sign up: Looking to experiment &amp; change beauty routines

Splurge Product : Perfect Foundation

Beauty Styles : Classic &amp; Low- Maintenance

Hair: Fine &amp; Normal

Skin: Acne, Hyperpigmentation,Sensitive, Stretch marks, Sun

Special Interests: Natural and Organic

And I wrote that I heard about Birchbox through MakeupTalk.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cskeiser (Jun 10, 2012)

Yeah! I'm getting box #2 with the full-size Stila... FINALLY! I didn't receive any of the previous "awesome" items like the Glow Beauty Balm, the Stila eyeliner, the Dior mascara, etc... it's finally my turn for a great box!


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 10, 2012)

Extremely disappointing Birchbox for me this month. 

-beauty blender blendercleaser: meh.

-comodynes self-tanning intensive: I'm really pasty. And fake tanner looks horrible on me.

-Number 4 super comb prep and protect: Not particularly exciting, but will be used.

-theBalm stainiac in beauty queen: Looks like a pretty color! Only item I'm excited about.

-tili bag: cute and all, but in the end, it's a ziploc bag.

-John Varvatos star usa: the hubs already has a cologne, and is not interested in trying a new one, so I'm not sure what is gonna happen with this.
All in all, a really disappointing month. As soon as feedback is left, I'm cancelling. I think it's time for me and Birchbox to take a break from each other lol.


----------



## pinktergal (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> yeah. i'm changing my splurge item to perfume since i hate perfume lol


 *For 6 months I had my splurge set to eye cream, but never got one until I changed it to makeup. I got eye cream the first month my splurge was for makeup. 




*


----------



## Kittables (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zombielovrr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll take your Tili bag!
> 
> If you don't want it.


                 What've ya got for trade?  Btw, I like your name! What zombie books are you into? PM me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 



> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> if you don't want your #1 I can take it off your hands.  I have box 4 and so far I am going to trade my cologne and eyeko eyeliner away.  Let me know if you want the yube moisturizing skin cream (highlight).  Lmao at what you want to use your 1st item for. Good idea! (edited)


                I have no idea what color they're planning on sending me, but I just don't think I'd have any use for that kind of bag at the moment. I have enough bags as it is and they look a lot better. If was purple, then I would keep it. Otherwise I'll just trade it or give it to a friend or family. 

               I'm not very fond of yube moisturizer. I would, however, like something from this month's myglam bag. If you have a Philosophy Take a Breath sample, I would love that for trade. 



> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What are you looking to trade for the #2? I've never tried anything like that, but lately I kind of want to, lol.


                 Awesome! What do you have? Hmmm. I'd take the Living Proof sample from this month's myglam bag, if you've got it, for trade. Of course, I'm flexible. We can definitely talk. See above. If you are a part of myglam, I would also trade for the Philosophy sample.  /emoticons/[email protected]x.png 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## omgitsliz (Jun 10, 2012)

okay so using the feedback method I have determinded I am getting the headband! but..I searched for everything else in those boxes but nothing else shows up...bummer =/


----------



## meaganola (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *For 6 months I had my splurge set to eye cream, but never got one until I changed it to makeup. I got eye cream the first month my splurge was for makeup.
> ...


 I have this theory that they *do* consider the splurge item, but in the opposite way that you might expect.  They look at it as something they *know* you will spend money on, so why bother sending samples to try to convince you to buy something you're already going to buy?


----------



## kcrowebird (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittables* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What've ya got for trade?  Btw, I like your name! What zombie books are you into? PM me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 Check out the trade thread to communicate with people about trades on. Just search: BIRCHBOX OPEN TRADE THREAD.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *omgitsliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> okay so using the feedback method I have determinded I am getting the headband! but..I searched for everything else in those boxes but nothing else shows up...bummer =/


 Don't search!  Just look at the pages for the boxes with the headband (13, 15, 17, and 19, per Zadi's post here), and then see what items from those specific boxes you have feedback buttons on.  As soon as you find one item within a box without a button, you can scratch that box off the list and go to the next box.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 10, 2012)

i know i already asked but realized i wasn't clear on the whole name. so here is the link to the perfume i am dying to smell!

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/june2012-box/joya-ames-soeurs-parfum

i can trade wonderstruck perfume, or a few other things like maybe a 2ml sample of laura mercier primer or a 1ml of jouer's luminizing moisture tint. i also have an Origins skin tone correcting serum packet and a few Julep nail polishes. (or a bunch of other brands)

PM me if interested !   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks


**Edit...i should probably take my butt over to the trade thread


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *For 6 months I had my splurge set to eye cream, but never got one until I changed it to makeup. I got eye cream the first month my splurge was for makeup.
> ...


 ha! like i said last night murphy's law and birchbox have a secret pact going on or something lol


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 10, 2012)

Just read that the Stila Bronzer has very little to no illuminating effect but still glad to use it. Yay for trades!


----------



## Kittables (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kcrowebird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Check out the trade thread to communicate with people about trades on. Just search: BIRCHBOX OPEN TRADE THREAD.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


           Cool. Thanks! :-D


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittables* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Cool. Thanks! :-D


 Since I already have the tab opened here ya go lol

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121990/birchbox-open-trade-thread


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *becarr50* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Glad the Opal shade worked for you. It was still too dark for me. Kinda of like an instant tan...haha.


 That stinks! I did find it a touch too dark and a little on the yellow side, but once it's all blended in the color actually matched pretty well and with a light dusting of setting powder it looks perfect. I really wish more companies would start making shades on the extreme ends of the spectrum. Very dark shades and very light shade. There seems to be 500 shades somewhere in the middle, but if you are on either extreme the choices are very limited.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittables* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What've ya got for trade?  Btw, I like your name! What zombie books are you into? PM me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 Oh I'm not a member of myglam (I cancelled in April) but thanks anyway!


----------



## randerso (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have this theory that they *do* consider the splurge item, but in the opposite way that you might expect.  They look at it as something they *know* you will spend money on, so why bother sending samples to try to convince you to buy something you're already going to buy?


 My theory is that the profile has nothing to do with the items that you receive, but that it is part of the data they give to cosmetic companies about their products (e.i., 37% of users between 25-35 give the Dr. Jart++ a 4.5 rating).


----------



## phoebehearts (Jun 10, 2012)

I can't believe I'm considering buying those ban-aids from the shop





i won't be able to head to Target until later this week to see if they any left.

Why am I such a sucker for things like that?!


----------



## pinktergal (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have this theory that they *do* consider the splurge item, but in the opposite way that you might expect.  They look at it as something they *know* you will spend money on, so why bother sending samples to try to convince you to buy something you're already going to buy?


 *That makes the most sense of any theory I've heard yet. *

*Question: does anyone have perfume set as their splurge? And if so, do you get many perfume samples in your BBs?*


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 10, 2012)

Woo! I am getting box 2, which I'm happy about.

I have been wanting that bronzer since I learned it doubles as a primer, and I am so happy that we all get the lip stain. The other stuff doesn't really excite me, but I would have bought the bronzer on its own for $10 in a heartbeat, so whatever. And I can eat the snack bar.
Hope lots more people are happy with the surprises in store for them,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *That makes the most sense of any theory I've heard yet. *
> 
> *Question: does anyone have perfume set as their splurge? And if so, do you get many perfume samples in your BBs?*


 Yeah good question.  Hopefully someone will answer.  But for real, who is with me on #teamnoperfume lol


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 10, 2012)

Looks like im getting box 11. All I wanted was The Stila, but better luck next time I guess. If anyone is willing to trade for Eyeko fat stick plus more please pm me.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jun 10, 2012)

> *That makes the most sense of any theory I've heard yet.Â * *Question: does anyone have perfume set as their splurge? And if so, do you get many perfume samples in your BBs?*


 I have my profile set to perfume and I have gotten a perfume almost every month since I started BB back in December. None of which I have liked lol. They keep sending me florals and I keep telling them florals ain't my thing. I always end up giving them to a friend or coworker.


----------



## dreile (Jun 10, 2012)

This is my first Birchbox!  Yea!!  

I am getting box #3.  Anyone else getting that one?  Any thoughts on box 3 would be appreciated.  

Thanks.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 10, 2012)

i have no idea why everyone hates getting perfume. i would rather get a bigger ticket item than a small bottle of random perfume BUT i would rather have the small bottle than less items overall. maybe just cos i am on a very limited budget for beauty items , i like it all. i ran out of perfume ages ago and just use these samples i get to change it up - nothing i have fallen in love with yet or i would have bough a full size , but still, nothing i'd complain about.

perhaps if i got to places like sephora or ulta often i would change my mind but for now it is better than nothing, for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah good question.  Hopefully someone will answer.  But for real, who is with me on #teamnoperfume lol


I'm with you lol. I have so many perfume samples.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm with you lol. I have so many perfume samples.


 Yay! the only perfume I liked was the one from April's box.  It was some french fragrance that smelled like oranges but it had a hefty price tag


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Extremely disappointing Birchbox for me this month.
> 
> ...


 same one i got..  my beautyblender cracked after 5 uses when i got it..   could of used the cleanser then!  guess ill wash brushes with it....


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yay! the only perfume I liked was the one from April's box.  It was some french fragrance that smelled like oranges but it had a hefty price tag


Oranges, yum! The one I received from April's box was the Taylor Swift Wonderstruck one...I need to go smell it again. I like fruity perfumes.

Oh nvm, you're talking about March box, it was Annick Goutal Petite Cherie...I haven't used that one yet.


----------



## Plankton4ever (Jun 10, 2012)

I haven't received my june birchbox yet but I used the feedback method to see what should be arriving on tuesday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

BORGHESE Bagno di Vita Body Soak
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac
luna bar
Eyeko fat eye stick
Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oranges, yum! The one I received from April's box was the Taylor Swift Wonderstruck one...I need to go smell it again. I like fruity perfumes.
> ...


 nope. it was in my april box along with the befinegate stuff. i think it was called atlier (sp). i got kate spade twirl perfume in march


----------



## Hilde (Jun 10, 2012)

Same here! I loved the Bulgari sample I got last month, for example. I never finish full-size perfumes because I get bored with them very easily, so samples are the way to go for me! I do prefer it when they come in sprays though, the stopper bottles can get annoying.



> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i have no idea why everyone hates getting perfume. i would rather get a bigger ticket item than a small bottle of random perfume BUT i would rather have the small bottle than less items overall. maybe just cos i am on a very limited budget for beauty items , i like it all. i ran out of perfume ages ago and just use these samples i get to change it up - nothing i have fallen in love with yet or i would have bough a full size , but still, nothing i'd complain about.
> 
> perhaps if i got to places like sephora or ulta often i would change my mind but for now it is better than nothing, for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Jun 10, 2012)

It looks like I'm getting box #15


Modcloth Headband
Masqueology Brightening Mask
Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac
Supergoop SPF 30+ Everyday UV Lotion for Face and Body
I am actually happy for all the items I get and I'm definitely going to use them! I think it's great that they include a Stainiac  (highlight) in everyone's box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's funny how women with dark skin say they don't want a self tanner because they don't need it (which totally makes sense) but then women with fair skin don't want one either! I personally like self tanners because they make my impossible-to-tan face less pale without having to bake my skin through sunbathing or even worse tanning beds. I mean, don't get me wrong, I like my fairly light skin, but I also like to get a little tan in the summer, and I found out that self tanners add a little glow to my skin and even make any redness or occasional pimples less visible. So I'm happy to try the self-tanning wipes! I'm surprised at how many people are disappointed to get them!


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> nope. it was in my april box along with the befinegate stuff. i think it was called atlier (sp). i got kate spade twirl perfume in march


 Oh OK. I'll look in my perfume stash for it lol. Sounds good.


----------



## TXSlainte (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i have no idea why everyone hates getting perfume. i would rather get a bigger ticket item than a small bottle of random perfume BUT i would rather have the small bottle than less items overall. maybe just cos i am on a very limited budget for beauty items , i like it all. i ran out of perfume ages ago and just use these samples i get to change it up - nothing i have fallen in love with yet or i would have bough a full size , but still, nothing i'd complain about.
> 
> perhaps if i got to places like sephora or ulta often i would change my mind but for now it is better than nothing, for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I really don't like getting the perfume. I think perfume is such a personal thing - I either love a scent or I hate it. And I honestly really don't like most of them, and will never ever use them.  I don't mind them as an extra, but not as one of my 4 samples.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really don't like getting the perfume. I think perfume is such a personal thing - I either love a scent or I hate it. And I honestly really don't like most of them, and will never ever use them.  I don't mind them as an extra, but not as one of my 4 samples.


 ditto! 




 so i can assume that you're on #teamnoperfume lol

the closest that i get to a scent is by using a philosophy body wash


----------



## TXSlainte (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yay! the only perfume I liked was the one from April's box.  It was some french fragrance that smelled like oranges but it had a hefty price tag


 I have that one! Atelier Orange Sanguine. It's amazing - love it for summer. Of course, it's the ONE perfume I haven't gotten a sample of in my box.


----------



## TXSlainte (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ditto!
> ...


 LOL. I most definitely am on #teamnoperfume!


----------



## kueenie (Jun 10, 2012)

So it looks like I'll be getting box #4! I got my tracking number but it doesn't seem to be working. (Anyone know why) Maybe it will tomorrow morning!

I was hoping to swap the Yu-be moisturizer with somebody! PM if you want to swap!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> same one i got..  my beautyblender cracked after 5 uses when i got it..   could of used the cleanser then!  guess ill wash brushes with it....


 Mine did the same exact thing! Just ripped/split in several spots along the side. I never really saw these amazing airbrushed results like I saw with others. It made my makeup look fine, but nothing amazing or revolutionary. Just glad that I didn't shell out the money to try one full-price! I gave it to my cats to play with lol.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL. I most definitely am on #teamnoperfume!


 whoop whoop LOL. i'm such a dork sometimes haha


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine did the same exact thing! Just ripped/split in several spots along the side. I never really saw these amazing airbrushed results like I saw with others. It made my makeup look fine, but nothing amazing or revolutionary. Just glad that I didn't shell out the money to try one full-price! I gave it to my cats to play with lol.


 wow. i just used my blender today and it's still in good condition. i cashed in my points for the cleanser. LOL at turning it into a kitty toy. i'm imagining a cat playing with one right now haha


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 10, 2012)

Lol...that's hilarious.. Mine cracked as well..I am seeing dupes pop up now and have heard they're just the same as the more expensive ones...so I think I'll be buying a few of those!



> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine did the same exact thing! Just ripped/split in several spots along the side. I never really saw these amazing airbrushed results like I saw with others. It made my makeup look fine, but nothing amazing or revolutionary. Just glad that I didn't shell out the money to try one full-price! I gave it to my cats to play with lol.


----------



## missionista (Jun 10, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah good question.  Hopefully someone will answer.  But for real, who is with me on #teamnoperfume lol


I'm on #TeamNoPerfume with you!  It gives me horrible headaches so I always have to give it away (my mom and her friend love all the samples that I pass onto them).  And of course I'm getting a perfume sample in my box......I'll be getting box 26.  Not overly excited.....I think Glossybox has ruined the excitement of Birchbox for me.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes, my splurge is perfume.  I've gotten perfume every month except for this one--looks like I will be getting box 11 this month.  I haven't liked most of the perfumes they've sent me (i.e., Juicy couture, Harvey Prince Ageless), but I have really liked some of the other perfumes they've sent out (i.e. Atelier Orange Sanguine, Arquiste L'Etrog), which I've been able to trade for on the trading thread.  Everyone go to the trade thread, it is fabulous!  I've gone so far as to purchase the sampler box of Atelier from them.  I keep giving feedback saying NO FRUITY FLORALS, but they ignore that and send whatever.


 damn. it's like no matter what we do we get the perfume and can't escape it. it's like jury duty, everyone is bound to get it sometime lol


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm all for perfume...love to try new stuff and just because it smells good in  the bottle, you could still get a weird mix of chemistry with your body! So I'm on team  #moreperfumeplease lol


----------



## koolcryyss (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm all for perfume...love to try new stuff and just because it smells good in  the bottle, you could still get a weird mix of chemistry with your body! So I'm on team  #moreperfumeplease lol


 Me too, I love trying out new scents to find new ones that I love! I have discovered Coach Poppy, Givenchy Play, and Light Blue for women


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too, I love trying out new scents to find new ones that I love! I have discovered Coach Poppy, Givenchy Play, and Light Blue for women


 wow. i totally forgot that i had coach poppy somewhere. i got a rollerball during fashion's night out last year. love express broke me out though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittygirl4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm on #TeamNoPerfume with you!  It gives me horrible headaches so I always have to give it away (my mom and her friend love all the samples that I pass onto them).  And of course I'm getting a perfume sample in my box......I'll be getting box 26.  Not overly excited.....I think Glossybox has ruined the excitement of Birchbox for me.


 i'm trying to get a glossybox but i think that they have a waiting list or something.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm all for perfume...love to try new stuff and just because it smells good in  the bottle, you could still get a weird mix of chemistry with your body! So I'm on team  #moreperfumeplease lol


 yupyup. i hate a lot of perfumes i try but eventually i will find stuff i like this way. too optimistic?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bwgraham (Jun 10, 2012)

you could try...  i have perfume as my splurge item and i have gotten one in each of my boxes so far--which is great for me as I love perfumes~ so idk if it will work out for you or not....hope it does  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amandak88 (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *That makes the most sense of any theory I've heard yet. *
> 
> *Question: does anyone have perfume set as their splurge? And if so, do you get many perfume samples in your BBs?*


 I have perfume set as my splurge and I did get a perfume last month (that was my first birchbox), but this month I didn't (I have box 4)! I don't count the Birchbox Man sample cologne since it seems like almost everyone got that. I've thought about changing my splurge because I'm not that interested in perfume samples, but I might wait until next month and see if I get a perfume sample or not.


----------



## pinktergal (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol...that's hilarious.. Mine cracked as well..I am seeing dupes pop up now and have heard they're just the same as the more expensive ones...so I think I'll be buying a few of those!


 *I just got one from Avon for $5. I never had the Beauty Blender so I can't compare. It seems sturdy enough, and the results are okay but hardly miraculous, as ladygrey said.  I bought it out of curiosity more than anything else. I got so used to brushes that most of the time I forget about it. I'm glad I was able to try this because now I know not to spend $20 for the Beauty Blender.*


----------



## poopfruit (Jun 11, 2012)

> It looks like I'm getting box #15
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I am actually happy for all the items I get and I'm definitely going to use them! I think it's great that they include a StainiacÂ  (highlight) in everyone's box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's funny how women with dark skin say they don't want a self tanner because they don't need it (which totally makes sense) but then women with fair skin don't want one either! I personally like self tanners because they make my impossible-to-tan face less pale without having to bake my skin through sunbathing or even worse tanning beds. I mean, don't get me wrong, I like my fairly light skin, but I also like to get a little tan in the summer, and I found out that self tanners add a little glow to my skin and even make any redness or occasional pimples less visible. So I'm happy to try the self-tanning wipes! I'm surprised at how many people are disappointed to get them! I kind of just don't want to worry about my face color not matching the rest of my body, and I don't want to have to apply the stuff all down my chest and arms so it'll match. But I'm stupidly pale, so it's a lot more noticable on me I think? And it doesn't really look natural on me anyway.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 11, 2012)

I keep forgetting I have the Beauty Blender and the Sonia Kashuk sponge.  I need to start using them again.


----------



## Cylarne (Jun 11, 2012)

Box number two, yes!!!! I wish I was getting the band-aids instead of the bar as an extra, but oh well. Can't complain, I actually like the bars.

I LOVE getting perfume samples. You never know how something is going to actually smell until you wear it. I've had perfumes that I thought I would love, that when I wore them all day it turned into something not nice at all on me. I'm excited to try the Taylor Swift one since I haven't smelled it before. 

My splurge item is set to nail polish, and last month I got the Color Club nail polish in my box. It'll be interesting to see if they have a nail polish next month, and if I get it.


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Jun 11, 2012)

I was hoping for that Deborah Lippmann On The Beach Nail Lacquer!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I guess they didn't send it out at all.  It's such a pretty color......thinking about buying that one.


----------



## CRB882 (Jun 11, 2012)

I think I'm getting box #1. Not very excited about the bronzer or staniac, unfortunately. To the trade thread I go!

No shipping info yet, so my guess is I won't get it until late this week, which is becoming the norm for me (super late shipping notification/late delivery).


----------



## meaganola (Jun 11, 2012)

The weird thing about shipping is that even when we get the same boxes, I get mine at least several days and usually a week before my aunt.  She lives twenty minutes away, albeit in another state.  My stuff goes to a distribution hub in her state, though, so it's not like it goes to a different main hub that would cut down transit time.  And this held true with our Glossyboxes, too.


----------



## erinkins (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm really sad they didn't send out the blow pro mist. ): I was REALLY excited to try it.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I wish subs would have a blacklist option where people could blacklist one or two items they do not ever want. I know many on here would love to blacklist perfume samples. For me, it'd be tanners and bronzers!


 That's a really good idea. Maybe someone somewhere will see this and use it.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I'm getting the same box -AGAIN- on both my subs. My profiles are different, but I guess not different enough.*
> 
> ...


at least you might get different colors in your second and third items!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> wow. i just used my blender today and it's still in good condition. i cashed in my points for the cleanser. LOL at turning it into a kitty toy. i'm imagining a cat playing with one right now haha


 hopefully you wont have any issues since you have the  correct cleanser..  that may be key!!  i was using a mild liquid soap (all i had, better than nothing i thought) ...


----------



## ValentineLissar (Jun 11, 2012)

Hey did anyone get a box weight of .21 lbs?

It seems kind of light to me. 

Also, i know people are saying that the beauty blender is amazing, but do you guys think it's worth spending points to try it out?  I just recently got into using foundation and I don't know that applicator works  best.


----------



## elviscupcake (Jun 11, 2012)

The blender is for blending....but a foundation brush works best for application. You waste WAY less makeup that way.


----------



## ValentineLissar (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *elviscupcake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The blender is for blending....but a foundation brush works best for application. You waste WAY less makeup that way.


 But i've seen people use the BB as a way to apply foundation too.  I'm confused. Right now I'm using a blush brush and one of the myglam brushes too (don't laugh!) to apply my foundation but I'm not sure if I should invest in thicker foundation brush or a stippling brush or a beauty blender.

Oh and I found out that I'm getting box #7!  Even though I"m getting the men's fragrance which I think is a bit of a cop out, I'm pretty happy with it since I'll get the beautyblender cleanser and the cheek and lipstain. I just started using brushes and it's nice to have a proper cleanser to clean them instead of handsoap.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> But i've seen people use the BB as a way to apply foundation too.  I'm confused. Right now I'm using a blush brush and one of the myglam brushes too (don't laugh!) to apply my foundation but I'm not sure if I should invest in thicker foundation brush or a stippling brush or a beauty blender.
> 
> Oh and I found out that I'm getting box #7!  Even though I"m getting the men's fragrance which I think is a bit of a cop out, I'm pretty happy with it since I'll get the beautyblender cleanser and the cheek and lipstain. I just started using brushes and it's nice to have a proper cleanser to clean them instead of handsoap.


I feel completely confused about foundation application, too. I have tried brushes and I still think my wedge sponge does a better job. Maybe I'm just used to using the sponge, but I'm interested in trying other ways. I have an "airbrush" brush from Sephora that I sometimes use to apply foundation, and that has given me the best results so far. (I still like how convenient my sponge is, though...)


----------



## nikita8501 (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey did anyone get a box weight of .21 lbs?
> 
> ...


 I have the Beauty Blender (from a trade) and I bought MAC 187 brush. I find myself reaching for the Beauty Blender more often than the brush. I do agree with wasting less product with the brush. But, I kind of feel like the foundation is just sitting on top when applied with a brush. Maybe it is the 'making the sponge wet' step that makes a difference? Not sure, but I feel more comfortable using the sponge. I also have Sonia Kashuk blending sponge which I feel is quite comparable and cheaper. But it is a little stiffer than the Beauty Blender....just my two cents!


----------



## Meghan Leigh (Jun 11, 2012)

Looks like I'm getting box #2 for my second account, 

I'm extremely bummed about the Luna bar and the perfume because I already know that I dislike both.

I'm a little disappointed that I'm getting the tanning wipes and the staniac because I received both in my other box. However I already love the staniac (love blushes) so its nice to have more and I'm sure I'll like the tanning wipes.

I am SO excited for the full-size stila bronzer! I've never received a stila product from BB soooo I'm excited, plus I loveeee bronzer! 
On my annual account I already received box #9.

I am like I said a tad disappointed with getting two of the same items in both boxes, but it could be worse! 

I am not all that excited about the tili bag-- I just feel its wasteful.

I am not at all excited about the cologne because I'm single and my family lives far away.

I'm indifferent towards the moisturizer.

I wasn't excited about the eyeko stick, but now I love it! I got it in a very pretty gold color.
I think I was pretty lucky with my boxes this month.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 11, 2012)

I am amazed at everyone's boxes this month. Birchbox has really stepped it up. My first box was April, and May's box sucked. It looks like a lot more people are happy with their June Boxes. I want box 25 so bad, but looking at Zadi's list, I see exciting products in many of the boxes. Compared to what people have said about boxes on YouTube from the past 5 months, I think June 2012 might be the best Birchbox ever.


----------



## sleepykat (Jun 11, 2012)

It looks like I am getting box #15, if I read everything correctly. I am happy with it. I already have a trade set up for the only item I wouldn't use. I have no wish to look tan myself, but the bronzers and tanners sure do trade well, so I do not regret receiving them. I also do not get upset if I receive items I won't use. That's how mystery samples will work to an extent. Plus, trading on here is even more fun than my subs (I would like to try the Cynthia Rowley Band-Aids, by the way; my trade list link is in my signature below). I would probably switch to a different sub if I never received items I would try. I personally do like to receive perfume samples, but I think that most of the ladies who do not like them actually have a bad physical reaction and it's not a small number of people, so it would be wise for there to be an opt-out for perfumes.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey did anyone get a box weight of .21 lbs?
> 
> ...


I do like my Beauty Blender (when I actually remember to use it lol) but it's like a lot of other sponges, imo. My Sonia Kashuk sponge works just as well, there are many dupes out there now that are inexpensive, like the London Soho New York one that I see @ Walgreens all the time (I heard that the football shaped one is better than their previous oval shaped one). And it's only like 8 bucks so I'd opt for the Soho one if I didn't have any. They all work well once damp. Oh and I don't think it wastes product likes some ppl say; at least I haven't noticed much product is wasted. At times I find that using a sponge makes working with products a little more simpler than a brush; you can manipulate the concealer,  foundation or cream products better b/c of the moisture/water on the sponge.


----------



## koolcryyss (Jun 11, 2012)

It's funny how the value changes! Last month my box was worth $15, and this month it's worth $52!


----------



## lyssielou (Jun 11, 2012)

My mom, my sister, and I all received our shipping notifications on Saturday, but they shipped different days! My mom's shipped on Monday and she got it on Saturday, and my sister's shipped on Wednesday and should arrive today or tomorrow. Mine shipped on Saturday and the projected delivery date is this coming Saturday 6/16, but I usually get it a day or two early. My weight is .5320.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gifI also do not get upset if I receive items I won't use. That's how mystery samples will work to an extent.


agreed! I think many folks would be a lot happier if they remembered this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's funny how the value changes! Last month my box was worth $15, and this month it's worth $52!


 lol, I knew I'd get a bad box this month since I got two good ones last month...I was right. Box 7 can't be worth more than $10-$12!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gifI also do not get upset if I receive items I won't use. That's how mystery samples will work to an extent.
> agreed! I think many folks would be a lot happier if they remembered this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I generally don't, but I do hate when I get an entire box I won't use that is the complete opposite of my profile they had me fill out. This is the first BB I've been unhappy with in a year! I'm generally pretty easy to please.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


I can understand that frustration. I would be miffed if I got something for curly hair or dry skin since my profile says I have fine, straight hair and combination acne-prone skin! I really like how we all get different boxes, though, unlike many of the other subscription programs. It makes it more fun, in my opinion, even if some months I might feel like I didn't get the "best" box. I wonder how much happier some people would be if they couldn't compare what they got with what others got.


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 11, 2012)

I love box 2 but now that I see all the different boxes....was the Luna Bar necessary? I would prefer the Tili bag...I'm on the most strict diet ever.

I would never eat this....lol I wouldn't trade it either...

Although the different boxes are quite impressive I may want another subscription...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love box 2 but now that I see all the different boxes....was the Luna Bar necessary? I would prefer the Tili bag...I'm on the most strict diet ever.
> 
> I would never eat this....lol I wouldn't trade it either...


 I got a Luna bar in january and it was absolutely disgusting. So glad I didn't get it this month, even if it meant I got the stupid plastic bag, lol.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> nope. it was in my april box along with the befinegate stuff. i think it was called atlier (sp). i got kate spade twirl perfume in march


 Orange Sanguine by Atelier Colognes? One of my favorite scents! I don't mind getting perfume, I must be in a minority here. I discovered Miss Dior last month, and bought it two days after I got my box. That one has become my latest obsession!


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 11, 2012)

How does everyone find out which box they actually get sent? I was recommended to go to Birchbox and check for feedback buttons and after a lot of time and frustration not one button popped up for me.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hopefully getting my box today, though I was able to go on the website and see what I'm getting.  It's a good box, but my peeve (this is my peeve with BB every month, even the months that I get an incredibly awesome product) is that when people receive one or two less products in their box, they have less items to give feedback on and therefore less points to earn.  My mom got 7 items in her box (including men's cologne, which I believe if Im not mistaken, she can give feedback for and earn points for 2 more items than me.  This seems to happen to me every month, so while I LOVE many aspects of BB, this is not one of them.  I'd take getting a sample I end up not liking so I can earn points rather than have one or two less items than most boxes.  It seems like most boxes are getting at least 6 this month so I dunno why I got screwed again.  (Although I'm still looking forward to my box, last month sucked cause we weren't able to leave feedback on notecards so I only had 4 items to earn points on).  I'm not trying to complain, and sorry if you don't like reading this, but I can't imagine people as a whole wouldn't think everyone should have the same amount of items so everyone has the same chance to earn points.  It'd be one thing if it varied month to month, but I always seem to get a box with the minimal number of items while some boxes have 2 extra!


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *For 6 months I had my splurge set to eye cream, but never got one until I changed it to makeup. I got eye cream the first month my splurge was for makeup.
> ...


I'm beginning to think the beauty profiles aren't counting as much towards what we get as I once thought.  Lol.  I have on mine that I go for makeup splurges as well and I have gotten some months with makeup, but creams and things tend to be what end up most in my box (which I do like, but hey, when someone likes makeup items over skin care please send them the stila liner or bronzer...or something stila!!! lol  My mom has skincare as her splurge and she has gotten kick ass makeup since her first month!!)


----------



## pinktergal (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How does everyone find out which box they actually get sent? I was recommended to go to Birchbox and check for feedback buttons and after a lot of time and frustration not one button popped up for me.


 *You logged into your account, right? It won't work if you don't sign in.*


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love box 2 but now that I see all the different boxes....was the Luna Bar necessary? I would prefer the Tili bag...I'm on the most strict diet ever.
> 
> ...


  I'm getting a luna bar in my box also and I'm on a strict low carb diet so that won't do me any good either. Maybe my husband will eat it. If not, maybe my dogs, ha ha ha! I might try a nibble to see what it tastes like. I've heard the Lara bars are NASTY and the Luna bars are pretty tasty so we'll see. I've been debating on dropping Sample Society for another BB sub but eh... I really liked my June SS box. I think I may hold off a little more. I wasn't too thrilled with last months BB even though I got the Stila eyeliner (that was about the only good thing in the box other than the Bulgari Omnia Crystalline sample). Then this month I get another eyeliner! (at least it's a different brand and not a liquid). It's a step up but I'd like to get something other than eyeliner! LOL!


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh, I love that we get different boxes, far less boring that way.
> ...


I agree with you COMPLETELY!  It's not that they have to be identical in value but there's a HUGE difference between $60 and $10.  Though I am glad since they hyped up the balm stain it seems to be in almost all the boxes.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Jun 11, 2012)

I actually love getting perfume samples. I have discovered some scents that I never would have tried out on my own (Isn't that the whole point of Birchbox?? To try new things?). The Annick Goutal Petite Cherie and the Harvey Prince Yogini have been two of my favorites. I also like the Miss Dior that I got last month. My biggest problem now is that I love both the Petite Cherie and the Yogini enough that I want both of them!

I will gladly accept more perfume samples because going to the perfume counter and smelling a million different bottles is so overwhelming and exhausting to me. They all end up smelling the same after awhile. Having someone pick one out and send it to me is much easier, even if I ends up being something I don't particularly care for. There have been enough of them mixed in that I love that it is worth it.

On the other hand, if you have an allergy to perfumes I could see how that would be frustrating, because you really can't use them.


----------



## ashleywasadiver (Jun 11, 2012)

I really hope I don't get a box with the Modcloth headband, because before everyone starting getting their boxes, I bought two from Birchbox's website...

I'm really hoping I get a box with the band aids, on account of me being super clumsy. My box still hasn't changed on the website, though, so we'll see.


----------



## Becca8093 (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm pretty happy to be getting Box 20, although I got the By Terry cream in an SS box and traded it. It's too heavily scented for me. So if anyone wants it, I'm happy to trade. Outside of my welcome box several months ago, I have yet to be disappointed with BB.

From the box list it appears that they did away with the barrettes for June. Too much negative feedback regarding their utter ridiculousness?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Becca8093* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm pretty happy to be getting Box 20, although I got the By Terry cream in an SS box and traded it. It's too heavily scented for me. So if anyone wants it, I'm happy to trade. Outside of my welcome box several months ago, I have yet to be disappointed with BB.
> 
> From the box list it appears that they did away with the barrettes for June. Too much negative feedback regarding their utter ridiculousness?


 I actually don't think those barrettes were ever intended to be in the boxes, they were just in the shop...they never had the "ships free" note or anything like that. People here just like to get excited and make assumptions, lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## prettykittyjl (Jun 11, 2012)

I am getting box number two full size Stila bronzer!!!! 

staniac comodynes self tanner wonderstruck by taylor swift luna bar
I am pretty happy with my box except the fact that for the second month in a row both of my profiles are getting the same exact box. I was really hoping for different products to try. I am super excited about getting 2 full size stila bronzers. I like paying only $20 for over $60 worth of product that I know I was going to use.


----------



## ashleywasadiver (Jun 11, 2012)

I just used the feedback method, and it indicates that I'm getting box number 2.

I am really, really unhappy with that. 

HOW ARE YOU GONNA SEND A TAN GIRL BRONZER AND TANNER. Are you kidding me?! My profile even says I'm tan.

I hate Luna bars, so the only thing that makes this box worth anything to me is the Stainiac.


----------



## zorabell (Jun 11, 2012)

Ugh! I just checked my shipping and it says my box was delivered Saturday, but it wasn't in my mailbox or at my apt. office, same thing for my beauty army box too. I think it is time to call the post office and find my missing boxes.

*EDIT* They found my boxes and they are getting delivered today, the mail carrier updated the tracking before checking to if they would fit in my mailbox or if my apt. office was even open.


----------



## Jackieblue (Jun 11, 2012)

FYI: I bought the Band-Aids for $2.29 at Wegman's yesterday.


----------



## ashleyanner (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love getting perfume samples! I don't buy a lot of perfumes because I get tired of them quickly and I end up letting bottles sit for ages untouched, so the samples let me change things up with no waste. *And, when I do want to buy a new fragrance, it's awesome to get the samples in my BB because I live in a stupid town with no good beauty stores, so samples are hard to come by!*


 I completely agree!  The only way I can get a new perfume is by either driving two hours to a mall or online, which is a gamble!  So samples of perfume are alright with me in my BB...if I don't like them, my mom usually does and I can pass them on to her.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleywasadiver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just used the feedback method, and it indicates that I'm getting box number 2.
> 
> ...


 I don't think the self tanner is something they should send ANYONE unless they indicate interest in it! Girls who are already tan or who are black or anything other than Caucasian are going to get no use out of it. And, very pale girls like myself often have no interest in anything relating to tanning, and it could even be seen as insulting (oh, you're pale? LOL. Here you go, fix that.) Just not a good product for a service like this, in my opinion.


----------



## amberlamps (Jun 11, 2012)

My shipping info still hasn't been posted to the USPS site. The UPS site only says it was transferred to the destination MI site on the 6th. I hope I get it today, even though it's supposed to be here tomorrow.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 11, 2012)

Got my box today. I feel as blah about it as I expected to...but luckily there are a couple of people interested in trading already. I got box 7...picture in the spoiler.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Is it bad that my favorite item in the box is the men's cologne, and I am dreadfully single? Sigh.


----------



## ashleywasadiver (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't think the self tanner is something they should send ANYONE unless they indicate interest in it! Girls who are already tan or who are black or anything other than Caucasian are going to get no use out of it. And, very pale girls like myself often have no interest in anything relating to tanning, and it could even be seen as insulting (oh, you're pale? LOL. Here you go, fix that.) Just not a good product for a service like this, in my opinion.


 I completely agree. It's just a silly thing to send.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 11, 2012)

I think they should ask other questions in the beauty profile before sending out certain products. I mean, People who are on low carb diets or allergic to nuts can't have those lara bars and luna bars. People who are skinny don't really need stretch mark cream (unless specified like having had a child), people that are tan obviously don't need bronzers and tanners, etc... I like that there are different boxes but they need to be sending each box to the appropriate person so to speak. I'm personally happy with my box but I've gotten two eyeliners in a row and I can't eat the luna bar. Hopefully Birchbox will revamp the beauty profile section and also consider the black list idea that someone else came up with. I think it's a great idea to mark items you would want and items you wouldn't want and they can put you in a category by that.


----------



## Pellen (Jun 11, 2012)

Here's a fun question!!! Is there anyone else getting box 12????? I seem to be the only one unless I missed something. There are 2 items in there that no other box is getting. I am happy with the box, but I haven't seen anyone else say any thing about it.


----------



## mega789 (Jun 11, 2012)

What are you looking for?

I just want that N4 Super comb spray.



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today. I feel as blah about it as I expected to...but luckily there are a couple of people interested in trading already. I got box 7...picture in the spoiler.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Is it bad that my favorite item in the box is the men's cologne, and I am dreadfully single? Sigh.


----------



## mega789 (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> But i've seen people use the BB as a way to apply foundation too.  I'm confused. Right now I'm using a blush brush and one of the myglam brushes too (don't laugh!) to apply my foundation but I'm not sure if I should invest in thicker foundation brush or a stippling brush or a beauty blender.
> 
> Oh and I found out that I'm getting box #7!  Even though I"m getting the men's fragrance which I think is a bit of a cop out, I'm pretty happy with it since I'll get the beautyblender cleanser and the cheek and lipstain. I just started using brushes and it's nice to have a proper cleanser to clean them instead of handsoap.


 
I think that BB, thinks we will sample the men's cologne and fall in love and buy it from their shop for Father's day! Obviously the bottom line is more money.

I actually do not like perfumes or colognes due to having bad reactions, but I think the John Varvatos smells fab!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What are you looking for?
> 
> ...


----------



## Lychae (Jun 11, 2012)

Well, I am getting box number 4. I have to say I am super excited about everythng!

Melvita rose water, yu-be moisturizing, stainic, melvita and eyeko skinny eyeliner! And well, john varvatos and the bandaids. I hope everything is good when it arrives!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lychae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I am getting box number 4. I have to say I am super excited about everythng!
> 
> ...


----------



## mega789 (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I just got one from Avon for $5. I never had the Beauty Blender so I can't compare. It seems sturdy enough, and the results are okay but hardly miraculous, as ladygrey said.  I bought it out of curiosity more than anything else. I got so used to brushes that most of the time I forget about it. I'm glad I was able to try this because now I know not to spend $20 for the Beauty Blender.*


 
I actually love the beauty blender! I have tried some dupes including the Sonia Kushak Blending sponge and they pale in comparison. The beauty blender is much more soft and squishy. I actually had it lying around for a year before really using it. I didn't realize you put it under water before using. Once I realized that, it made the world of difference. It makes your foundation go on smooth and more moist &amp; dewy instead of flat looking. I use the stippling method. I'm not crazy about the BB method with rolling the sponge.

The only other application tool I use are my fingers and the only brush is Tarte's Airbrush Finish Bamboo foundation brush.


----------



## mega789 (Jun 11, 2012)

One more thing...How does everyone know what box number they are getting?

I got both of mine last week but still see May's box when I login.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 11, 2012)

LOLLL, I was just working on my blog post about my box, and I just cracked up at myself because I'm so annoyed with the tanning wipes that I've been sitting here with &gt;:| this face on, angry eyebrows and all, for the past ten minutes. Let it go, self...let it go.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One more thing...How does everyone know what box number they are getting?
> 
> I got both of mine last week but still see May's box when I login.


 The feedback method is working now, if you go to the new items in the shop.


----------



## ashereebee (Jun 11, 2012)

I am also getting box 12.   How do you feel about the eyelashes?  I have never used them before.  (that is the one thing on my body that I do like! lol)


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Jun 11, 2012)

I got box #7. I'm about to add N4 Supercomb spray, self tanning towels, and beauty blender cleanser to my trade list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mega789 (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The feedback method is working now, if you go to the new items in the shop.


 But did someone post the box numbers here? I can't keep up with all these posts lol


----------



## Wynter (Jun 11, 2012)

I got my box today.  It was .4830

I already own theBalm Stainiac, and the rest of the box, I'm just meh about.  Maybe next month's will be better. 

  Apothederm Stretch Mark Cream BAND-AID Brand Adhesive Bandages by Cynthia Rowley (I have kids so I have a million bandaids in the house already, lol) CleanWell Hand Sanitizing Wipes (these will be useful for said kids) John Varvatos Star U.S.A.  Scalisi Skincare Anti-Aging Moisturizer Broad Spectrum SPF 30 theBalm cosmetics Stainiac


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I completely agree!  The only way I can get a new perfume is by either driving two hours to a mall or online, which is a gamble!  So samples of perfume are alright with me in my BB...if I don't like them, my mom usually does and I can pass them on to her.




ditto. i need to get them in the mail or i don't get them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 11, 2012)

Zadidolls blog has the list with all the box numbers. =]

I'm getting Box 15


Modcloth Headband
Masqueology Brightening Mask
Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac
Supergoop SPF 30+ Everyday UV Lotion for Face and Body

Honestly my box is fine for me!
I don't mind that they send self tanner. If you don't like something, you can always trade it on the trading thread!

Personally I like self tanners and don't mind being sent one because I have a hard time picking them out in the store.

The thing I'm sort of meh about is the sunblock. But at least it's useful!


----------



## wagz379 (Jun 11, 2012)

Gah! I'm so sad! Looks like Birchbox didn't catch my address change before they shipped my box and I wont get it till the end of the week! (It was showing Out for Delivery today to my old address but now has to be sent down to Philly and back up to my new house address which is going to take at least 3 days...)  Oh well! Hopefully Birchbox site will update soon so I can see what I have to look forward to!

ETA: Looks like the page was updated and i'm getting box 14...


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 11, 2012)

so i totally caved and re-activated my 2nd account. the one i signed up for on my 2nd month cos of gossip girl boxes, and didn't regret it since i got two totally different boxes and they were awesome.  i just couldn't resist now that we are seeing all of this month's boxes - i love pretty much all of them, and might even double up my stila stash haha.  hoping for the face mist and the headband but really, anything is nice for me. i don't get out much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sofivv18 (Jun 11, 2012)

Found out whats in my june birchbox

 
John Varvatos Star U.S.A. 1.7 oz 
Buy
 
Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream 
Buy
 
Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner 
Buy
 
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac 
Buy
 
BAND-AIDÂ® Brand Adhesive Bandages by Cynthia Rowley Bundle 
Buy
 
Melvita Floral Water 



So HAPPY with it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box #7. I'm about to add N4 Supercomb spray, self tanning towels, and beauty blender cleanser to my trade list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



 i want that spray !  what are you looking for? still waiting on box 1 to get here (maybe today) and just ordered box 2 so not sure on that one yet. where is your trade list/wish list ?  maybe i should wait until i find out if i am getting one already... haha. but really, keep me in mind anyway. specially if you like nailpolish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sofivv18 (Jun 11, 2012)

Found out whats in my june birchbox and im sooo happy with it unlike last months!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 
John Varvatos Star U.S.A. 1.7 oz 
Buy
 
Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream 
Buy
 
Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner 
Buy
 
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac 
Buy
 
BAND-AIDÂ® Brand Adhesive Bandages by Cynthia Rowley Bundle 
Buy
 
Melvita Floral Water


----------



## Jackieblue (Jun 11, 2012)

Was planning on trading the Tili bag and my 6-year-old daughter declared it "SO pretty" and took it for herself. So do I rate it as me or as my 6-year-old?


----------



## MKCurio (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm on my last day of vacation and I think my BB might be there when I get home! I haven't been checking too much on this months box but looking over some of the new items in the store I'm not super jazzed. Its almost like they are running out of things to sample. The men's cologne as an extra is kind of messed up. It's just self promotion that could have been done differently.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One more thing...How does everyone know what box number they are getting?
> 
> I got both of mine last week but still see May's box when I login.


Boxes updated!  Or at least mine has.  I checked a few minutes ago.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm on my last day of vacation and I think my BB might be there when I get home!
> 
> I haven't been checking too much on this months box but looking over some of the new items in the store I'm not super jazzed. Its almost like they are running out of things to sample.
> ...


I still wish I got it so I'd have an extra item to review.


----------



## Scawolita (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Boxes updated!  Or at least mine has.  I checked a few minutes ago.


 thnx!


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *You logged into your account, right? It won't work if you don't sign in.*


 Yes, I did log in. Several times, in fact! But still I can bring up absolutely nothing, and I'm reading posts from people who say they're getting box 2 or box 17 or whatever. I can't figure out how they find out ARRRRGH!


----------



## amberlamps (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jun 11, 2012)

I got my box on Saturday!

I'm not disappointed.. but just rather "meh" about it.

I got this box:






Tan towels are useless for me, will be giving those away. The perfume.. nope. Husband doesn't wear any, and it's so not my thing. The hair mist is nice, I got No4 hair care samples before from them and liked them, but they're way, way, wayyyy expensive. BB cleanser.. meeehhhh. And I already have the f/s stain in the same color. Oh well! Not terrible, overall, but not my favorite either.


----------



## pinktergal (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I actually don't think those barrettes were ever intended to be in the boxes, they were just in the shop...they never had the "ships free" note or anything like that. People here just like to get excited and make assumptions, lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
*If jumping to conclusions was an actual exercise, no one on MUT would ever need to go to the gym.*


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jun 11, 2012)

NEWB QUESTION: How do you post the Spoiler link? I wanna post my box, but I don't wanna ruin it for anyone who wants to be surprised


----------



## amberlamps (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> NEWB QUESTION: How do you post the Spoiler link? I wanna post my box, but I don't wanna ruin it for anyone who wants to be surprised


It's the little black text bubble on the tool bar, all the way over to the right. Click on it and then a prompt will pop up and you can type into the spoiler.


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Orange Sanguine by Atelier Colognes? One of my favorite scents! I don't mind getting perfume, I must be in a minority here. I discovered Miss Dior last month, and bought it two days after I got my box. That one has become my latest obsession!


 We must have smiliar taste in scents!! I loved the orange sanguine as well and through trades, have stocked up 3 samples. And I am planning to purchse the Miss Dior ASAP!! I am obsessed with that scent also  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But yes, I do believe we are the minority here, but I think its fun to try new scents and birchbox is pretty good with choosing nice ones, at least IMO.


----------



## surelyslim (Jun 11, 2012)

I definitely agree with you there! I prefer not to tan (and don't spend very much time in the San Diego sun), and I've been consistently getting bronzers?! and self-tanning towelettes.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> *If jumping to conclusions was an actual exercise, no one on MUT would ever need to go to the gym.*


 LOL! It's so true.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's the little black text bubble on the tool bar, all the way over to the right. Click on it and then a prompt will pop up and you can type into the spoiler.


  I have a newb question too... how do you post a photo in the spoiler? Do you have to use photobucket or a host site like that to embed it or is there another way?


----------



## amberlamps (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's the little black text bubble on the tool bar, all the way over to the right. Click on it and then a prompt will pop up and you can type into the spoiler.


 Here's my June Box:


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a newb question too... how do you post a photo in the spoiler? Do you have to use photobucket or a host site like that to embed it or is there another way?


 You can upload to make up talk's servers, no need to host it!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 11, 2012)

This is my favorite box that Im getting. I may put the jouer tint up for trade if they send me glow, because I already know that one does not work for me. I also want to get rid of the mens cologne but wont trade it alone. Waste of money to do so.

This is my other one and I dont like it. I have a trade pending for the mask and likewise moisturizer/sunscreen/cream.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jun 11, 2012)

Those are the two I'm most excited about too!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> this is my box too. waiting impatiently for it to get here ! i can't wait to try the (highlight) stila ! and the stainiac   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the extras are kind of meh for this one but totally can't complain~


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 11, 2012)

sorry I didnt put the spoiler thing..!


----------



## chelseaS (Jun 11, 2012)

I am getting the tanning towels in my box and I noticed on the site there are two colors...One is like normal and the other is intensive. I'm getting the intensive and I do like self-tanning products but I'm pretty pale so I'm wondering if this will be too much. Has anyone gotten intensive and tried them yet?


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## mega789 (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *chelseaS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am getting the tanning towels in my box and I noticed on the site there are two colors...One is like normal and the other is intensive. I'm getting the intensive and I do like self-tanning products but I'm pretty pale so I'm wondering if this will be too much. Has anyone gotten intensive and tried them yet?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sparkle17 (Jun 11, 2012)

Newbe here!  This is my first month of subscribing, is the "welcome box" supposed to contain the current months items?  I cant find feedback for anything on the Birchbox website  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EllynoUta (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm getting:





and





really excited about my second box, as the eyeko stick was my #1 most wanted item.  

The tanning towels  &amp;bronzing items are a bit excessive for me, as I'm already living in CA and tan quite easily (plus, have an array of TOOFACED bronzers..). 

I already own a full sized 3.4 oz of Wonderstruck, so I guess I'll just give it to someone. And I'm sure my husband will eat up the LUNA bar lol

Overall, quite happy with everything. Especially my EYEKO stick.


----------



## marygoround (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi all!  This is my first post, though I've read through a lot of the thread.  My friend gave me a three-month gift subscription, ending this month.  Last month, I activated a second account because of the GG box hype, and was a little underwhelmed aside from a few of the products.  I'd gotten the Stila eyeliner in Curacao last month, but I never wear electric blue eyeliner at all.  My profiles are set for skincare on one and makeup on the other, but according to my account, I'm receiving the same exact boxes later this week.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I was hoping to try a variety of products - not that the box is that bad - but this is what I'll be receiving that this week:

http://cdn.makeuptalk.com/7/7a/7a420815_945.jpeg
Not really interested in the bars or tanners or perfume samples at all.  I guess I will be putting up those and the duplicates for trade.  I'm happy to get the stainiac and bronzer, but I wish I could have gotten an eyeliner or even the headband.


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 11, 2012)

*HAS ANYONE RECEIVED *​ *BOX #19 ?*​ *I STILL HAVENT SEEN ANYONE POST ABOUT IT!*​ Its the one with the Modcloth Headband, Juicy Couture perfume, theBalm stainiac, coola cucumber spf lotion, jouer luminizing moisture tint, and comodynes tanning towelettes. I am actually really excited about my box but crossing my fingers that I get the _polkadotted_ headband not the deer printed one, and thinking that I will probably trade the jouer!​


----------



## marygoround (Jun 11, 2012)

I believe the Welcome box does not include the current month's products.  I think it is a standard first box.  My friend gave me a gift subscription and that's what I ended up getting.


----------



## Sparkle17 (Jun 11, 2012)

Ahh, thanks.  I was looking forward to the items in this months box too, looks like everyone is getting really cool stuff.  Oh well, I hope next months is as good or better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Sparkle17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Newbe here!  This is my first month of subscribing, is the "welcome box" supposed to contain the current months items?  I cant find feedback for anything on the Birchbox website  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I dont think you are getting a welcome box per se.. did you already log into your account and click on the 'Box" tab?


----------



## MerMaeg (Jun 11, 2012)

Got the contents of my box on the site today and I'm sort of disappointed.

I really really wanted the Modcloth headband and Stila bronzer but I ended up with the eyeko stick and stainiac so I can't really complain


----------



## Sparkle17 (Jun 11, 2012)

Yes, when I click on the box tab it just says "your first box will ship soon!"  Then when I click on June box tab it shows all of the items that are in this months box.  I dont have any feedback options and my welcome email says that I will get a shipping notification on Wednesday.  I am praying for a June box !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you Amberlamps and Playedinloops! I think I got it, LOL!

This is the box I'm getting which is Box 11


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 11, 2012)

I think it's a bit of an unreasonable request that you can opt out of products.  In order to make a box that fits the specific needs of every person there would need to be hundreds of box variations.  So X-person like fragrance (but wait, they DO if it isn't fruity or floral or musky or white or green) AND doesn't like tanner and Y-person don't know how to put on liquid eyeliner AND is allergic to nuts, and Z person doesn't leave the house until it is dark and doesn't need spf etc, what do you expect from a sample service?  If makeup items are worth more, how can they fairly balance boxes if people are opting out of everything?  People are way too complex for this to be feasible.  They have services where you can pick what you want, and those have their own drawbacks so it is a trade off. 

I am getting a headband and have a hard time wearing them because the ledge of the back of my head isn't deep enough to hold them in place, surely there should be a check box for head shape.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jun 11, 2012)

Me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> At first, I wasn't too thrilled about my BB subscription. But the past two months have been awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can see why they're such a successful sampling program



> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Also my box!!! I'm also excited for the Stila and Stainiac.
> ...


----------



## sofivv18 (Jun 11, 2012)

I got this box


----------



## sofivv18 (Jun 11, 2012)

And I'm sooo happy with it unlike last months..i really wanted the staniac and im excited about the eyeliner!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Sparkle17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, when I click on the box tab it just says "your first box will ship soon!"  Then when I click on June box tab it shows all of the items that are in this months box.  I dont have any feedback options and my welcome email says that I will get a shipping notification on Wednesday.  I am praying for a June box !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh so you JUST signed up then. I think maybe you should give it until after it ships to check what you are getting? I do believe you will get a June box but you can always call and ask them


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it's a bit of an unreasonable request that you can opt out of products.  In order to make a box that fits the specific needs of every person there would need to be hundreds of box variations.  So X-person like fragrance (but wait, they DO if it isn't fruity or floral or musky or white or green) AND doesn't like tanner and Y-person don't know how to put on liquid eyeliner AND is allergic to nuts, and Z person doesn't leave the house until it is dark and doesn't need spf etc, what do you expect from a sample service?  If makeup items are worth more, how can they fairly balance boxes if people are opting out of everything?  People are way too complex for this to be feasible.  They have services where you can pick what you want, and those have their own drawbacks so it is a trade off.
> 
> I am getting a headband and have a hard time wearing them because the ledge of the back of my head isn't deep enough to hold them in place, surely there should be a check box for head shape.


 Iagree with this.


----------



## Sparkle17 (Jun 11, 2012)

Oh ok thanks for the advice!  I signed up like 2 weeks ago and wasnt sure what to expect when they say "welcome box"


----------



## Lotus Luxe (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm really sorry in advance if this was asked but the 68 pages are really overwhelming to search through. For anyone who got the Stila One-Step, the stania, and the tili bag..... would you mind please sharing with me what you filled out on your questionnaire thingy? I feel like I seriously always get the boxes that are worth the least so I want to change mine up and see if I get better things next time.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Sparkle17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh ok thanks for the advice!  I signed up like 2 weeks ago and wasnt sure what to expect when they say "welcome box"


 But to answer your question, the welcome box is usually a mix of that months products and old 'customer favorites' which to me, means left overs (lol) but they are usually good leftovers. I myself am getting something in a box that they have sent maybe the last 5 months or so, and its my 4th box on that account. So you just never really know what you will get. Except that if you already got it once, you shouldnt receive it again.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it's a bit of an unreasonable request that you can opt out of products.  In order to make a box that fits the specific needs of every person there would need to be hundreds of box variations.  So X-person like fragrance (but wait, they DO if it isn't fruity or floral or musky or white or green) AND doesn't like tanner and Y-person don't know how to put on liquid eyeliner AND is allergic to nuts, and Z person doesn't leave the house until it is dark and doesn't need spf etc, what do you expect from a sample service?  If makeup items are worth more, how can they fairly balance boxes if people are opting out of everything?  People are way too complex for this to be feasible.  They have services where you can pick what you want, and those have their own drawbacks so it is a trade off.
> 
> I am getting a headband and have a hard time wearing them because the ledge of the back of my head isn't deep enough to hold them in place, surely there should be a check box for head shape.


 I agree! A check box for head shape is a rly good idea and birchbox should for sure consider including it in the profile and seriously consider it every month.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lotus Luxe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really sorry in advance if this was asked but the 68 pages are really overwhelming to search through. For anyone who got the Stila One-Step, the stania, and the tili bag..... would you mind please sharing with me what you filled out on your questionnaire thingy? I feel like I seriously always get the boxes that are worth the least so I want to change mine up and see if I get better things next time.


 Staniac is in every box!! 

Oh wait, you meant all three of those together, right? 

(reading comprehension, not my strong suit).


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 11, 2012)

Box 7 it is! I don't have any real gripe with it, thought I don't exactly trust those self-tan wipes--last time I tried a similar product, I ended up very uneven and streaky. And for all I know I might like the Varvatos enough to use it myself; my Louie-Pie won't touch cologne and insists on unscented shower products. I have to be happy that at least he showers daily. I have no issue with wearing a man's scent if I like it. I have Varvatos Artisan and it's one of my favorite warmer-weather fragrances.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lotus Luxe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really sorry in advance if this was asked but the 68 pages are really overwhelming to search through. For anyone who got the Stila One-Step, the stania, and the tili bag..... would you mind please sharing with me what you filled out on your questionnaire thingy? I feel like I seriously always get the boxes that are worth the least so I want to change mine up and see if I get better things next time.


 Maybe leave it all blank and see what you get? lol na Im just having some fun.. I think it is the consensus on this forum that BB doesn't take the beauty profile into account.. but maybe change up your age and income level?


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it's a bit of an unreasonable request that you can opt out of products.  In order to make a box that fits the specific needs of every person there would need to be hundreds of box variations.  So X-person like fragrance (but wait, they DO if it isn't fruity or floral or musky or white or green) AND doesn't like tanner and Y-person don't know how to put on liquid eyeliner AND is allergic to nuts, and Z person doesn't leave the house until it is dark and doesn't need spf etc, what do you expect from a sample service?  If makeup items are worth more, how can they fairly balance boxes if people are opting out of everything?  People are way too complex for this to be feasible.  They have services where you can pick what you want, and those have their own drawbacks so it is a trade off.
> 
> I am getting a headband and have a hard time wearing them because the ledge of the back of my head isn't deep enough to hold them in place, surely there should be a check box for head shape.


  Don't get me wrong... I love Birchbox, I love the element of surprise (even if my box is sub-par compared to other boxes) and I use the products I get (unless it's an empty Dr. Jart Tube, LOL!). But I think if they are going to be sending food items, the do need an allergy part on the profile we fill out. But that's just me.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lotus Luxe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really sorry in advance if this was asked but the 68 pages are really overwhelming to search through. For anyone who got the Stila One-Step, the stania, and the tili bag..... would you mind please sharing with me what you filled out on your questionnaire thingy? I feel like I seriously always get the boxes that are worth the least so I want to change mine up and see if I get better things next time.


 Mine was almost a year and a half ago, but I think I put makeup for a splurge and that my style was more classic than trendy.

I did notice one thing last I checked though. On my very first profile questionnaire, I remember being asked if I would mind foil packets if a deluxe sample were not available. That question is no longer there.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't get me wrong... I love Birchbox, I love the element of surprise (even if my box is sub-par compared to other boxes) and I use the products I get (unless it's an empty Dr. Jart Tube, LOL!). But I think if they are going to be sending food items, the do need an allergy part on the profile we fill out. But that's just me.


 I'm going to agree wholeheartedly on this one. I've heard of people who have kids with nut allergies so severe that a classmate who had peanut butter for breakfast could send someone to the ER an hour and several miles on a school bus later. My husband has a coconut allergy and I'm always a bit nervous when I get something new, in case it could trigger him. For that matter, I think there should also be a perfume opt-out. (Not that I would use it--I love all the perfume I can get!) I don't think these two things would be too much to ask, considering that this is a health issue and not a beauty matter.


----------



## Pellen (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashereebee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am also getting box 12.   How do you feel about the eyelashes?  I have never used them before.  (that is the one thing on my body that I do like! lol)


 I am kinda excited about them, I have pretty awesome lashes but they aren't as thick as I would like, I have thought about buying them in the store but couldn't justify buying them, so sampling is good for me. I have never used them either though, hopefully application is easy???


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 11, 2012)

I just called them to ask about my shipping date cos i re-started my 2nd account today (couldn't resist) and she said i would be getting a june box, not a welcome box, (but possibly just for a re-start?) and that it would most likely be shipping on the 13th with the next wave.  so, not waiting til 15th like a new one but late cos i was slow to cave in to my obsession  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## margo0929 (Jun 11, 2012)

Anyone who got the tanning towelettes how many did you receive? My box had 2 but it was missing the tili bag which stincks because I was going to use it to pack for my trip Wednesday. I got box #6 fyi.


----------



## amberlamps (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *margo0929* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone who got the tanning towelettes how many did you receive? My box had 2 but it was missing the tili bag which stincks because I was going to
> 
> use it to pack for my trip Wednesday. I got box #6 fyi.


If your box is missing something that it should have, e-mail BB and they'll fix it.


----------



## onthecontrary (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lotus Luxe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really sorry in advance if this was asked but the 68 pages are really overwhelming to search through. For anyone who got the Stila One-Step, the stania, and the tili bag..... would you mind please sharing with me what you filled out on your questionnaire thingy? I feel like I seriously always get the boxes that are worth the least so I want to change mine up and see if I get better things next time.


 I got those 3 things together,  I have my splurge item set to foundation, fair skin, age: 23, income: 135K +

edit: these are the things I think they considered for theses items. I think they usually look at age/income and then depending on what the "big ticket" items are that month then they look at splurge, coloring, hair type, etc.


----------



## mega789 (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm going to agree wholeheartedly on this one. I've heard of people who have kids with nut allergies so severe that a classmate who had peanut butter for breakfast could send someone to the ER an hour and several miles on a school bus later. My husband has a coconut allergy and I'm always a bit nervous when I get something new, in case it could trigger him. For that matter, I think there should also be a perfume opt-out. (Not that I would use it--I love all the perfume I can get!) I don't think these two things would be too much to ask, considering that this is a health issue and not a beauty matter.


 Agreed 100%


----------



## Lotus Luxe (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks soooo muc!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I  remember someone else also saying that they had their splurge item as foundation and they got those 3, so I really think they do pay attention to what people put. I am going to try playing around with it to see how next month turns out. I've really never been unhappy with my box because it is only $10/month, but every month after coming on here and seeing that there are always these amazing boxes out there that are worth so much more kind of ticks me off a bit. I mean we are all paying the same price, I kind of wish there was more of a standardish box sent out where people don't get items that SO different.


----------



## lilyelement (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lotus Luxe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really sorry in advance if this was asked but the 68 pages are really overwhelming to search through. For anyone who got the Stila One-Step, the stania, and the tili bag..... would you mind please sharing with me what you filled out on your questionnaire thingy? I feel like I seriously always get the boxes that are worth the least so I want to change mine up and see if I get better things next time.


 Sent you a PM  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## pinktergal (Jun 11, 2012)

*I figured the value of Box 20 as:*

*creme de rose 13.86*   *eyeko 15.00*   *foundation 14.59  ( this seemed weird at fist, but this stuff is $108 per oz!)*   *joya fragrance 4.20*   *tili bag   .71*   *stainiac     2.27*     *total  50.63*


----------



## Wida (Jun 11, 2012)

For those that got the EYEKO fat stick, how is it's staying power?  I love, love, love fat eyeliners and I've had my eye on this one, but I don't want to buy it if it wears off or creases like so many creamy eyeliner/shadow sticks do (like NYX, even with a primer).  I seem to have rather oily lids and I don't want to waster my money or points on a product that doesn't work for me.  I'm sad that I didn't get it this month to try it myself!


----------



## GinaM (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *serioussparkles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope you don't get it either.. Way boring! It's like they are either super fab or super drab. Unfortunately, I got the drab. I was hoping for bronzer, or headband, or something fun.


  I got this box too.  Definitely NOT a fun box.  I was happy to get the band-aids though.  Not thrilled with the men's cologne sample or handi-wipes.


----------



## Lotus Luxe (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm going to agree wholeheartedly on this one. I've heard of people who have kids with nut allergies so severe that a classmate who had peanut butter for breakfast could send someone to the ER an hour and several miles on a school bus later. My husband has a coconut allergy and I'm always a bit nervous when I get something new, in case it could trigger him. For that matter, I think there should also be a perfume opt-out. (Not that I would use it--I love all the perfume I can get!) I don't think these two things would be too much to ask, considering that this is a health issue and not a beauty matter.


 I agree with you too! I got the luna bar and I have an allergy to it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe we should pitch this idea to them!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 11, 2012)

I love the men's cologne for Father's Day..I managed to get a sample in my BB and a few gracious ladies gave/swapped me theirs..So I think it's pretty cool, and it's an EXTRA people! It's not in place of a regular sample, but an add on. I think it'd be great if BB did extras around holidays and stuff...be interesting to see what they'd include!


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I figured the value of Box 20 as:*
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lotus Luxe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Lotus Luxe (Jun 11, 2012)

I had to send Birchbox an email because my eyeko stick was completely broken and while I was at it I decided to include my thoughts about the food/perfume allergies. I hope they take it into consideration, especially since I received a box with a broken item plus an item I'm allergic to leaving me only with my stainiac, yu-be moisturizing cream, and borghese body soaks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh wellllll


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 11, 2012)

I don't mind the cologne at all. My husband loves cologne as much as I love perfume so I will take it, my only gripe is that we/he already received it in his BB Man, so now we will have a double.

I am on the #teammoreperfume wagon. I have SOO many perfumes, I looooove perfumes so samples are awesome, always love them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the men's cologne for Father's Day..I managed to get a sample in my BB and a few gracious ladies gave/swapped me theirs..So I think it's pretty cool, and it's an EXTRA people! It's not in place of a regular sample, but an add on. I think it'd be great if BB did extras around holidays and stuff...be interesting to see what they'd include!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 11, 2012)

My June box, it's really nice, but I don't want to* tan or bronze at all....  * I'm Asain with many-many freckles (my 5-year old nephew in Taiwan counted my freckles spontaneous when i picked him up, like literally... pointing with his index finger and saying yi-ehr-san...), I've also got some fine lines.  The bronzer's metalic flecks sinks into the fine lines when smoothing, calling attention to the fine lines and together with the freckles, my face just looks way too BUSY...  I'm afraid to try the tanner, as the same thing might happen with the lotion sinking into the fine lines and I'll just look like a 16th century cracked oil painting...  
 
Not complaining, am appreciative of fine consideration on BB's part, I just think samples with sparkles, shimmer and metalic content should not be in the boxes of gals who are say 45+? 
 
Quote: Quote: Originally Posted by *Lotus Luxe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm really sorry in advance if this was asked but the 68 pages are really overwhelming to search through. For anyone who got the Stila One-Step, the stania, and the tili bag..... would you mind please sharing with me what you filled out on your questionnaire thingy? I feel like I seriously always get the boxes that are worth the least so I want to change mine up and see if I get better things next time. 
Mine was almost a year and a half ago, but I think I put makeup for a splurge and that my style was more classic than trendy.



Mine was trendy!  Look below for other details...  BTW, where are the details for each box number?  Thanks!!




 




spurge: foundation

style: trendy

skin: medium

age: 49

income: $135,000+

Would love to see other's post in similar format for quick glance comparison?  Sorry just the project management geek in me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...


----------



## LAtPoly (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> nope. it was in my april box along with the befinegate stuff. i think it was called atlier (sp). i got kate spade twirl perfume in march


 Mmmm... That was the Atelier Cologne's Orange Sanguine.  I loved it too.  They had a gift set on Birchbox's store for the smaller size bottle, a full-size soap, and some other small samples that I caved and bought.  It's wonderful.  http://www.birchbox.com/shop/fragrance/atelier-cologne-orange-sanguine-gift-set

I also got the Petit Cherie sample in another box and dug that scent.  But it's very different IMO.


----------



## ashereebee (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pellen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am kinda excited about them, I have pretty awesome lashes but they aren't as thick as I would like, I have thought about buying them in the store but couldn't justify buying them, so sampling is good for me. I have never used them either though, hopefully application is easy???


 I'll def. be giving them a try but that was my biggest fear-easy application.  A new adventure for both of us it sounds like!


----------



## pinktergal (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> is that foundation made of diamonds?


 *LOL  I think maybe plutonium. That's even more expensive than diamonds *


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 11, 2012)

Yay, more fume lovers lol... I just like to be able to get a sample and wear it on occasions or for no reason. I used to go perfume shopping with a friend and we'd try the same perfumes on and compare notes. After mixing with skins' chemistry, it was really interesting to smell afterward. The other thing is also that some perfumes don't have longevity and I'd rather not spend my $$ on something that won't last more than an hour or two..I'd rather buy the perfumed lotion lol!!



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't mind the cologne at all. My husband loves cologne as much as I love perfume so I will take it, my only gripe is that we/he already received it in his BB Man, so now we will have a double.
> 
> I am on the #teammoreperfume wagon. I have SOO many perfumes, I looooove perfumes so samples are awesome, always love them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 11, 2012)

Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Maybe leave it all blank and see what you get? lol na Im just having some fun.. I think it is the consensus on this forum that BB doesn't take the beauty profile into account.. but maybe change up your age and income level?
Ive seen a few people post theories that they DO take our beauty profiles into account just NOT in the personal ways we think they do.  I agree and think 95% of the information we give is for various marketing/research purposes. They send our information such as age and income to the companies that give away products through birchbox so that the answers to the feedback questions such as have you heard of this brand? and are you planning to purchase?, etc. will be of more value to them.  Also, they may use most of the other questions in the profile to generate statistics for birchbox marketing purposes as well or maybe to decide what types of tutorials and article to post. I DO think they do use the special concerns such as stretch marks, anti-aging, acne, etc. to decide who will get things such as the apothaderm cream and anti-wrinkle creams that not everyone could have a use for. I dont know for sure but I think this is the most realistic explanation as to why people don't always get their splurge items or things that seem to coincide perfectly with their interests all the time.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the men's cologne for Father's Day..I managed to get a sample in my BB and a few gracious ladies gave/swapped me theirs..So I think it's pretty cool, and it's an EXTRA people! It's not in place of a regular sample, but an add on. I think it'd be great if BB did extras around holidays and stuff...be interesting to see what they'd include!




wow that's cool. i wonder if anyone else doesn't want their men's cologne sample? i actually really wanted to smell it and gift it to the guy but i have box 2, no luck !


----------



## LAtPoly (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nikita8501* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the Beauty Blender (from a trade) and I bought MAC 187 brush. I find myself reaching for the Beauty Blender more often than the brush. I do agree with wasting less product with the brush. But, I kind of feel like the foundation is just sitting on top when applied with a brush. Maybe it is the 'making the sponge wet' step that makes a difference? Not sure, but I feel more comfortable using the sponge. I also have Sonia Kashuk blending sponge which I feel is quite comparable and cheaper. But it is a little stiffer than the Beauty Blender....just my two cents!
> 
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 11, 2012)

I just posted a general message, but you can always check the trade threads, because I see people posting it on there! Good luck.. I offered people prepaid mailers. I got a sample for my papa in my own box to add to his Father's day gifts and two to gift to my teen brothers with some Murad cleanser from SS and a few other odds and ends...just a little gift box for surviving Finals and another year of high school lol!



> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow that's cool. i wonder if anyone else doesn't want their men's cologne sample? i actually really wanted to smell it and gift it to the guy but i have box 2, no luck !


----------



## Sparkle17 (Jun 11, 2012)

My box is supposed to ship on the 13th too, I am guessing with the new wave.  Do you know what box you are getting via feedback method?


----------



## Lithiumx3 (Jun 11, 2012)

I got Box 23. Actually really happy this month. Except for the perfume. Don't like the smell at all, but the other stuff yay! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lithiumx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got Box 23. Actually really happy this month. Except for the perfume. Don't like the smell at all, but the other stuff yay! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Which perfume did you get?


----------



## LAtPoly (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think I must have a broken nose when it comes to the Orange Sanguine...I don't think it smells bad, but to me it smells exactly like bubble bath.


 Ha!  The heavy orange smell fades and then it does smell more like "clean" to me.  But I'm fine with orange ---&gt; clean.  So I can kind of understand the "bubble bath" thing you speak about.


----------



## Scawolita (Jun 11, 2012)

has anyone gotten the lip/cheek stain in anything other than beauty queen?


----------



## Sparkle17 (Jun 11, 2012)

Whoops! My last comment was supposed to be a reply to Naun-negotiable. Sorry, still new at this thread thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lithiumx3 (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Which perfume did you get?


 The Juicy Couture one. Blech &gt;&lt;  loll


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Sparkle17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box is supposed to ship on the 13th too, I am guessing with the new wave.  Do you know what box you are getting via feedback method?




Not yet - she said i would know which box it is when i got my shipping notice so i guess i have to wonder for a few days. ack i can't take the suspense


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 11, 2012)

I understand how light-skinned girls who don't tan much don't want the stila one step bronzer, but I'm light, with blond hair and blue eyes, and I want thebronzer because I do not tan the same all over. My decolletage especially.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Sparkle17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whoops! My last comment was supposed to be a reply to Naun-negotiable. Sorry, still new at this thread thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



no prob! i knew it was a reply cos nobody else was talking about the 13th yet that i saw


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I understand how light-skinned girls who don't tan much don't want the stila one step bronzer, but I'm light, with blond hair and blue eyes, and I want thebronzer because I do not tan the same all over. My decolletage especially.



i am really excited for it ! i tan easily BUT i always have high spf on my face and neck so t hose are pale in comparison to my arms/feet (farmer's tan) etc that i am not as religious about protecting (oops) - hoping it can even me out and lessen the amount of makeup i will actually end up with on my face over all. maybe just the bronzer and some powder?? i can hope  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*edited for terrible typos


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 11, 2012)

Lol..I love Juicy Coutoure..it's that flirty, fresh and fruity smell...bahaha I love to wear it in the summer..One of my go to fragrances..how funny



> Originally Posted by *Lithiumx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Juicy Couture one. Blech &gt;&lt;  loll


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just posted a general message, but you can always check the trade threads, because I see people posting it on there! Good luck.. I offered people prepaid mailers. I got a sample for my papa in my own box to add to his Father's day gifts and two to gift to my teen brothers with some Murad cleanser from SS and a few other odds and ends...just a little gift box for surviving Finals and another year of high school lol!




thanks for the advice !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 11, 2012)

I don't tan evenly either...I'm stuck with a farmer's tan as well and cannot seem to get my legs a beautiful bronze unless I lay under a bed...haven't bothered doing that in a few years and probably won't. I'm also tired of blinding people with my legs! So I like the idea of bronzers and stuff..plus, you can always use it to contour and add definition! Mine goes on the face and around the decolletage for some "extra" definition lol, which I definitely don't need, but do like!



> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I understand how light-skinned girls who don't tan much don't want the stila one step bronzer, but I'm light, with blond hair and blue eyes, and I want thebronzer because I do not tan the same all over. My decolletage especially.


----------



## Lithiumx3 (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol..I love Juicy Coutoure..it's that flirty, fresh and fruity smell...bahaha I love to wear it in the summer..One of my go to fragrances..how funny


 Haha that is funny. I don't know, just doesn't smell good to me at all. I'd be fine not getting perfume samples at all lol.


----------



## Lychae (Jun 11, 2012)

For girls who got box 4, what color eyeko did you get?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lithiumx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha that is funny. I don't know, just doesn't smell good to me at all. I'd be fine not getting perfume samples at all lol.


  That means you're on team #noperfumes lol...i'm all for them and if it doesn't work for me, I can always regift or make some sachets!


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 11, 2012)

But yea, I know what I'm getting but my Tracking number hasn't loaded. So just the waiting process...


----------



## Lychae (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> But yea, I know what I'm getting but my Tracking number hasn't loaded. So just the waiting process...


Same. But it's looking like a lot of people have got their box without being to track it. Maybe we will get ours tomorrow? =]


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lychae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same. But it's looking like a lot of people have got their box without being to track it. Maybe we will get ours tomorrow? =]


 Yes I hope so!

I did get the e-mail on Saturday and I'm located in NYC it never takes that long to get to me.

Let's hope for the best.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 11, 2012)

There's always at least a four day lag where my box never updates, then all of a sudden, it shows it''s been received by my local post office and out for delivery! It usually updates the day of or right before I get it!


----------



## Lychae (Jun 11, 2012)

I got mine Saturday and it still hasn't updated.


----------



## heather4602 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hey ya'll, I'm getting box 8 




Box 8


Masqueology Brightening Mask
Ada Cosmetics Bronzer
Likewise Facial Moisturizer + Sun Protectant SPF 50 Normal To Dry
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac
BAND-AIDÂ® Brand Adhesive Bandages by Cynthia Rowley Bundle
 
I would like to trade this box for another if someone gets a duplicate like me. It was suppose to be my moms but after seeing mine she does not want any of it! I would also trade the whole box for the Stila Bronzer (that everyone seems to want!) Just PM me or let me know!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I understand how light-skinned girls who don't tan much don't want the stila one step bronzer, but I'm light, with blond hair and blue eyes, and I want thebronzer because I do not tan the same all over. My decolletage especially.


 I wouldn't have been mad at the bronzer - I haven't yet found a bronzer that works on me (I've never had a tan in my life, I turn pink then go back to white), but if you try a bronzer on and don't like it, it's quick and easy to wash off. Self tanners, though, whooooole other story! (Not to mention the one time I tried one, I broke out in major hives. Ick.)


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jun 11, 2012)

Yay! Im so happy! its the one i wanted


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jun 11, 2012)

My box came
 

im having trouble uploading a picture, but its box 2!


----------



## xlinds15x (Jun 11, 2012)

Posting in this thread as well...

Will trade *Revolution Organics Freedom Glow Beauty Balm in BRONZED*_ _ for *STILA 1-STEP BRONZER*


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 11, 2012)

Omg so annoyed! I thought I'd get my box today at the latest cause my.mom got hers friday and mine shipped a day after hers shipped. This sucks!


----------



## phoebehearts (Jun 11, 2012)

Couple of things ladies-

Has anyone tried their Coola SPF sample yet? I'm intrigued by the matte finish cucumber for the face (which is already sold out) and the Plumeria body one as well. Staying power, effectiveness, scent etc... It seems like a cool product for the upcoming summer. I'm mostly looking for something for all over daily protection if any one has any recs.

My awesome husband browsed the ban-aid section at Walmart for me last night and picked me up a regular box that had 10 Cynthia Rowley samples in there to try. That shall hold me over, I guess. Lol.

Lastly I haven't seen anyone else post about this before but the twistbands that BB sends out also does a subscription service. They have a 3 mo/$30, 6 mo/$60, and 1 yr/$110 options. You get *6 random hair ties or bands* each month. I signed up for the 3 month only because BB sells them 6 ties/$10 anyways and I really wanted to try the headbands out before I commit $20 to a pack of 6. I do think the hairs ties are over priced period but I really enjoyed them and I figured this was one of the "cheapest" ways to stock pile a bunch. As soon as my first month's sub comes in the mail I'll be sure to post.
 

Now i'm off to my mailbox to see if my 2nd BB arrived yet!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *phoebehearts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Couple of things ladies-
> 
> ...


 That's cool...definitely update.. I really only want headbands, since I usually just do a black hair tie/clear and wrap my hair around.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Maybe leave it all blank and see what you get? lol na Im just having some fun.. I think it is the consensus on this forum that BB doesn't take the beauty profile into account.. but maybe change up your age and income level?
> ...


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *poopfruit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I kind of just don't want to worry about my face color not matching the rest of my body, and I don't want to have to apply the stuff all down my chest and arms so it'll match.
> 
> But I'm stupidly pale, so it's a lot more noticable on me I think? And it doesn't really look natural on me anyway.


Yeah, I know what you mean... Well, I have this weird thing that my body tans after a few hours in the sun, but my face stays pale no matter how many hours I would stay in the sun (and we all know that it's not healthy anyway). So, usually in the summer my body is a little tan and my face considerably whiter! So, every once in a while, I like to apply a decent layer of self tanner on my face and just a little bit (whatever is left on my fingers) on my neck and chest! That will do the trick for me and it almost gives the illusion that I'm wearing a semi-permanent makeup (ok tinted moisturizer



)!

But I always use the lighter self tanner for fair skin, I don't know how these intensive tanning wipes are going to look on me!


----------



## sofivv18 (Jun 11, 2012)

how do guys know what box you guys i always see you guys saying i got box 4 or 9 and i want to know which one mine is?


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 11, 2012)

omg I'm in love with the stainiac! I thought I'd hate it because I didn't like benetint or posietint, but its much better, imo.


----------



## Gretski7 (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm new to this group, but longtime lurker. I have 2 BB subs and for the second month I got the same box on both accounts! I can't complain because I got boxes with the Stila, but I really want to try the Eyeko fat stick. Anyone tried it yet? Do you like it? Can it be used as liner or mostly just shadow?


----------



## wishinstar777 (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm also new to the group and was a long time lurker!

I'm getting Box #15 and normally I hate self tanner stuff but I'm getting married this week so maybe I will try it. Has anyone tried the Comodynes Self-Tanning towelettes? Any tips or advice?


----------



## JessP (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *HAS ANYONE RECEIVED *​ *BOX #19 ?*​ *I STILL HAVENT SEEN ANYONE POST ABOUT IT!*​ Its the one with the Modcloth Headband, Juicy Couture perfume, theBalm stainiac, coola cucumber spf lotion, jouer luminizing moisture tint, and comodynes tanning towelettes. I am actually really excited about my box but crossing my fingers that I get the _polkadotted_ headband not the deer printed one, and thinking that I will probably trade the jouer!​


 I'm getting Box 19 - I think it will arrive tomorrow!


----------



## galaxiigrl (Jun 11, 2012)

I've never tried the self-tanning towelettes, but I do have advice: DO NOT try any new beauty treatments right before your wedding!!! If you don't like the results or have a bad reaction, you will be a very upset bride.

Also, congratulations on getting married.







> Originally Posted by *wishinstar777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm also new to the group and was a long time lurker!
> 
> I'm getting Box #15 and normally I hate self tanner stuff but I'm getting married this week so maybe I will try it. Has anyone tried the Comodynes Self-Tanning towelettes? Any tips or advice?


----------



## Lithiumx3 (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That means you're on team #noperfumes lol...i'm all for them and if it doesn't work for me, I can always regift or make some sachets!


 Haa yeah I guess I am. I don't know what to do with mine. I don't know anyone who'd want it. I liked the Wonderstruck one I got but that's because I already got the full size. The last one Arquiste or something wasn't that bad. I even changed my splurge item from perfume thinking I wouldn't get any, no luck loll.


----------



## JessP (Jun 11, 2012)

I'll be receiving Box 19 (as I mentioned above) and it looks like it will arrive tomorrow. Totally blah-feeling about this one.. That's two in a row now as I didn't receive any of the cool GG items like the Stila liner or Dior mascara.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2012/june12box19

According to the pic, I'm getting the deer print ModCloth headband (pending for trade). I am interested to trying the Coola cucumber moisturizer, though, so at least there's that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lithiumx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haa yeah I guess I am. I don't know what to do with mine. I don't know anyone who'd want it. I liked the Wonderstruck one I got but that's because I already got the full size. The last one Arquiste or something wasn't that bad. I even changed my splurge item from perfume thinking I wouldn't get any, no luck loll.


 Hang onto it and regift it or swap it on the trade thread!


----------



## Lithiumx3 (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hang onto it and regift it or swap it on the trade thread!


 True. Maybe I'll go figure out how to make a post! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 11, 2012)

> omg I'm in love with the stainiac! I thought I'd hate it because I didn't like benetint or posietint, but its much better, imo.Â


 Stainiac is a superior product, I've used it for years. Shameless testimonial time! In October 2006 a freak ice storm hit the Buffalo area. Hubby and I were among those who sustained considerable property damage, and digging out took days. That morning I actually didn't know how bad it was, I showered and got ready for work. Then we saw the driveway. We spent hours digging heavy, damp snow and clearing tree limbs. When I got in front of a mirror after all this, my cheek color had not budged. I sweated like a racehorse and my Stainiac stay put. Since then it has become one of my staples, especially in very hot and humid weather.


----------



## Squidling (Jun 11, 2012)

Finally got my June box:




 
I can't wait to try the bronzer, as I have actually never ever used a bronzer before. I have very light skin and have always been a bit wary of anything bronze. Has anyone tried it yet? I did try the lip and cheek stain and I love the slight hint of color it provides as well as the texture. It isn't runny or sticky or streaky, which is a huuuuge plus! The Luna bar is peanut butter, so that goes to the boyfriend and I don't think I can use the tanning wipes (too dark). The Taylor Swift doesn't work for me either. On the plus side, I know my coworkers will adore my castoff products and, if I can wax poetic for a bit, I think that's part of the fun of subscription boxes, getting to share things that may not work for you with friends and having them find products they can't live with out vicariously through you.


----------



## ellagold (Jun 11, 2012)

Any one want to swap box/box? I have box no. 5. Looking for anything w/ Stila 1-step bronze, or Stila 1-step bronze &amp; Tili bag.


----------



## natalievi (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll be receiving Box 19 (as I mentioned above) and it looks like it will arrive tomorrow. Totally blah-feeling about this one.. That's two in a row now as I didn't receive any of the cool GG items like the Stila liner or Dior mascara.
> 
> ...


 Yeah, box #19 is bleh. I'm on the same boat as you though, the cucumber moisturizer is probably the only thing I'm looking forward to trying!


----------



## jaimelesmots (Jun 11, 2012)

My tracking number said "out for delivery" today, but alas, no box *pouts*

Hopefully Mr. mailman will put it in my box tomorrow

I'm so impatient!!! I Want it now!! haha

I did figure out that I"m getting box 9 with they Eyeko Stick, Staniac &amp; SPF lotion all of which I"m excited for!

We'll see if the boyfriend will wear the cologne (but I really like the smell of his deodorant a lot!)

Also I'm not very excited for the self-tanning packets, but perhaps I will give them a try. I'm a blonde haired-blue eyed irish-german skinned girl and I really don't like the possibility of being orange like an oompa lompa... but like I said, I'd give it a try, some weekend when I won't see anyone to laugh at me if it goes wrong


----------



## Lithiumx3 (Jun 11, 2012)

Sorry off topic, but when making a new post for trading why does it say nail polish etc. under the Ship to: part? 

*Nevermind! Figured it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## natalievi (Jun 11, 2012)

Sorry y'all, I'm still getting used to using this forum! I posted this over at the trade thread but then realized people are trading here, too. So.. 

Quote: I'm receiving my box on Wednesday (or so the shipping says), and I already know I'm getting the* Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive*. I'm beyond tan and have no use for them.

This is only my 2nd box so I don't really care to trade for anything, I just don't want to waste it! If you have something you want to swap, that'd be cool (just no tanning products). Otherwise, first person to PM me their address will get it once I get my box!


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 11, 2012)

I got mine today! I can't figure out how to use the towelettes, and approach them with a measure of distrust. Are these for the face, for the body? And if you're fat, will two be enough? On the other hand, the hair stuff looks promising. I go to either the gym or the pool at least three days a week (trying not to need two towelettes!) and don't like to carry a lot of extraneous junk with me. Anything that can speed up my shower room time, and lighten my load, is welcome. One thing I have got to say for my monthly boxes, much of the time they do free up gym bag space. Especially at the pool, the lockers are about the size of pencil cases and I have actually had a bottle of shampoo make the difference between fitting my bag in the locker, and cussing in front of young children. At home I like to just use Clinique 3-Step for my skin care, so my box goodies are treats for my weekly "spa night," as well as duffel-stuffers.


----------



## Marshie (Jun 11, 2012)

Finally saw what I am getting on the site since my shipping never updated &amp; my boxes are not here. I cannot complain at all! I am getting 2 different boxes on my accounts, so that is a plus. Although I am a very brown Hispanic girl from AZ so I really have no need for the tanning towelettes LOL.






In my first box I am getting

Box 4
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2012/june12box4
 


John Varvatos Star U.S.A.
Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream
Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac
BAND-AIDÂ® Brand Adhesive Bandages by Cynthia Rowley Bundle
Melvita Floral Water
In my second box I am getting:

Box 19

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/june-2012/june12box19


Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint
Juicy Couture - Juicy Couture
Modcloth Headband
COOLA Face SPF 30 Matte Finish Cucumber
Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac


----------



## wishinstar777 (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *galaxiigrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've never tried the self-tanning towelettes, but I do have advice: DO NOT try any new beauty treatments right before your wedding!!! If you don't like the results or have a bad reaction, you will be a very upset bride.
> 
> Also, congratulations on getting married.


 

Thank you! And good advice! haha!


----------



## JessicaMarie (Jun 11, 2012)

Really hoping for the turquoise eyeko liquid liner. I really wanted the blue Stila liner last month, so I figure it will be close enough, lol. Please Birchbox gods, hear my prayers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emielli (Jun 11, 2012)

I got my box in today! Two days ahead of the estimated arrival date on the website. I absolutely adore this month's box - it rocks, especially compared to May's. I uploaded details and pictures on my blog at http://stylenerd.net/?p=623 -&gt; or you can click on the link in my signature to take you to my home page.

I think Birchbox really hit it out of the ballpark this time around!!!


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 11, 2012)

ugh birchbox sent my box to the wrong address. 



 i changed my address in may and birchbox confirmed my new address twice &amp; promised that I will get my box.  This is reminding me of February when they sent me the wrong box (my dream box was on the site but I got a completely different and sh**y box &amp; they refused to replace it). Also, my February box was a non-perfume box and I got a box with cologne in it too smh.  for the people that i am supposed to trade with, if you want to trade with someone else I completely understand.  I'll probably get my june box in July 





edit:  just got an email from them regarding something i ordered with my points. that looks like it's going to the right address. what's good BB


----------



## NaturalGeek (Jun 11, 2012)

I received Box 7 and am still waiting for what will probably be Box 26. 





1 small tili bag

2 Comodynes self-tanning towelettes

1 Number 4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect

1 beautyblender blendercleanser

1 theBalm Staniac in Beauty Queen

1 John Varvatos Star USA EdT

The values are in Zadidoll's June spoiler thread https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126156/spoiler-birchbox-the-june-boxes

It's alright. I love the Staniac.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

_(I did not put it in a Spoiler; I figured after the 10th it's fair game... )_


----------



## pinktergal (Jun 11, 2012)

*My reviews for Box 20:*

*Eyeko Petrol Blue*

*- Love the pretty tropical blue shade for summer.  However, I applied it over a gel based eye treatment (which was totally dry), and a primer and it faded, creased, and migrated.  My eyelids aren't oily.  I'll try it next sans primer and setting it with a sheer face powder and see what happens. I've had it on for a few hours and it's turned into a real mess.*

* By Terry Creme de Rose *

*- Light textured, nice scent (imo), with firming benefits.  Would consider buying if it wasn't so expensive.*

*By Terry Perfecting Foundation Apricot Light 2 *

*-  This shade looked very light when I squeezed it out, but it blended nicely into my light ( not ultra pale) skin. It's very luminous and flaw and line minimizing.  I had bought this a while back at Sephora  in a different shade and I forgot how much I liked it. When I get more points and a discount coupon, this is on my "buy" list. I'll probably get this shade because it's working for me.*

*Joya A Scent Of Soulmates*

*-  This is a roll-on. Nice orange musk scent, but it didn't last on me at all. Used the whole thing up in one application.*

*Stainiac Beauty Queen*

*- Love this. Long lasting on my cheeks, and natural looking. A pretty blue based pink shade.  Also used it on my lips with gloss over, but it didn't last through dinner. But since I mainly want it as a blush,  no problem.*

*Tili bag*

*Cute fuchsia/black/grey animal print.  Sturdier than a regular baggie. The equivalent of a quart size.*

*Since both my boxes are #20, I'm happy to be getting the extra Stainiac, and By Terry items.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

*-  *


----------



## JessP (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got mine today! I can't figure out how to use the towelettes, and approach them with a measure of distrust. Are these for the face, for the body? And if you're fat, will two be enough? On the other hand, the hair stuff looks promising. I go to either the gym or the pool at least three days a week (trying not to need two towelettes!) and don't like to carry a lot of extraneous junk with me. Anything that can speed up my shower room time, and lighten my load, is welcome.
> 
> One thing I have got to say for my monthly boxes, much of the time they do free up gym bag space. Especially at the pool, the lockers are about the size of pencil cases and I have actually had a bottle of shampoo make the difference between fitting my bag in the locker, and cussing in front of young children. At home I like to just use Clinique 3-Step for my skin care, so my box goodies are treats for my weekly "spa night," as well as duffel-stuffers.


 Lol I was cracking up reading this post! Love your writing style, too funny!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tigrlilyem (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *My reviews for Box 20:*
> 
> ...


----------



## allthingsaimee (Jun 11, 2012)

Just listed on the trade thread for the first time!  Eep!  Modcloth Deer Headband up for trade.  I love it but will probably never use it.

_update:  trade was made within minutes!   yay! _


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *My reviews for Box 20:*
> 
> ...


----------



## Nisha760 (Jun 11, 2012)

would love to trade this box

I think im getting box 21.

Box 21


Masqueology Pore Minimizing Mask
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac
Juliette Has a Gun Not a Perfume
BAND-AIDÂ® Brand Adhesive Bandages by Cynthia Rowley Bundle
Melvita Floral Water

Would love box 18, 22, or 10.

Or even indidvidual products like the nail polish remover wipe, 1 step bronzer, or Eyeko eyeliner.

Thanks


----------



## Roni917 (Jun 11, 2012)

Got box 16 am willing to trade anything, I wonder what I did to deserve this box, on the fence about canceling but I will wait. Hoping next month is better, please no more moisturizer! I got male perfume, will send it to the bf for fathers day lol


----------



## Smahama (Jun 11, 2012)

I got box 2 and WOW, am I happy! I opened up the Stila box and instantly thought... a full size?! What an amazing value. This is only my second Birchbox but I am sooo much happier than last month.


----------



## sillylilly05 (Jun 11, 2012)

Getting box 4! Very happy with it i loveeeee eyelinnnneeerrr! Glad i didn't get stila bronzer since i bought it last week! lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep, the categories don't need to be so specific, and mocking really wasn't necessary. But things like nut allergies and fragrance allergies and allergies to very strong chemicals are real, and it's not an unreasonable idea that out of 20-30 boxes, they can't have some that don't have these kinds of things in them.


 I'm not meaning to be mocking, I think it is just unrealistic (especially when people just want to opt out of specific products, not just allergens, which is kind of my point).  I am bad at moderating my tone in writing.  There are a LOT different of allergies/sensitivities, how can you satisfy them all every single month?   

Food allergies I'll give on, because to be quite honest, it is a throw away in a beauty box when generally they give the same samples out at the grocery store on the weekend.  Still, I'm diabetic and don't want to be sent candy, so I give it away and that's life.


----------



## pinktergal (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not meaning to be mocking, I think it is just unrealistic (especially when people just want to opt out of specific products, not just allergens, which is kind of my point).  I am bad at moderating my tone in writing.  There are a LOT different of allergies/sensitivities, how can you satisfy them all every single month?
> 
> Food allergies I'll give on, because to be quite honest, it is a throw away in a beauty box when generally they give the same samples out at the grocery store on the weekend.  Still, I'm diabetic and don't want to be sent candy, so I give it away and that's life.


 *I understand what you're saying. There are products I don't want either - self tanners, acne cream, hair oil, to name a few. But it's unrealistic to expect to opt out of categories.  *

*As to food allergies, these are usually just the little life style extra. If you're afraid of it, toss it out. *

*Perfume samples are the easiest to get for these beauty box sub companies. They're plentiful and cheap, so we're never getting rid of them. I don't want them either, but they're not going away.*

*There are a few subs where you can pick your samples, and for those with allergies or who don't want makeup, or anti-aging, or perfume, or moisturizer, etc., those subs are probably a better bet because you'll never receive an item you don't want.*

*But a $10 a month sub service just can't cater to so many demands. *


----------



## ashleywasadiver (Jun 11, 2012)

My basic feelings on it are that if I have to fill out a "beauty profile," then that should be taken into account.

Also, I think food allergies should definitely be taken into account, because although you can certainly throw the item out, you never know what state the packaging could be in.

That being said, I can understand not being able to fully cater to every single demand customers have, but with 20+ boxes, it should be a little easier than with a singular box.


----------



## HiImDaisy (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi everyone! I'm new here but I've been lurking for a few days. I just subscribed to Birchbox so this is my first box - it gave me my shipping notice on June 8th and said my estimated shipping date is the 16th, and my shipping weight is 0.5450. How does everyone know what box they're getting? I've been scrolling through 32 pages of this thread so far and I haven't seen this weight yet (I'll continue to read through all the pages though! I just wanted to see if anyone had a quicker response). I wouldn't mind the band aids or the headband actually but some of the boxes would disappoint me, especially since this is my 1st box. Do not care for the men's cologne! My boyfriend rarely uses cologne!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 11, 2012)

The Birchbox website says I'm getting that box as well.  According to Zadi's List, that is Box #2.  I am so excited, although I do not want the self-tanning packets.  Bronzer and self-tanner in the same box?  Why? Does anybody know what this month's food items taste like? 

I have never used a bronzer, either, but I have spots that don't tan as dark as most of my body, so I am very excited to give it a try.  Have I said "excited" enough times?  With Birchbox really stepping up their game for June, and the Bath and Body Works Semi-Annual Sale starting this week, I am almost too excited to sit still. 

I have tanned very dark in recent years, and my face, arms, neck, and upper chest get dark very quickly and stay dark, but parts of me that have not gotten really dark in past years, but which are now exposed to the sun, are not getting dark.  Think white decolletage and sandal lines on my feet and you get the picture.  My goal for Summer 2012 is to use SPF all over every single day and tan as little as possible, but it's not working.  The bronzer will come in very handy.

I love love love that everyone is getting the stainiac in their box.  At least that's how it looks so far.  Has Birchbox ever put 1 item in every box before?  I find this very exciting as well.



> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got my June box:
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HiImDaisy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hi everyone! I'm new here but I've been lurking for a few days. I just subscribed to Birchbox so this is my first box - it gave me my shipping notice on June 8th and said my estimated shipping date is the 16th, and my shipping weight is 0.5450. How does everyone know what box they're getting? I've been scrolling through 32 pages of this thread so far and I haven't seen this weight yet (I'll continue to read through all the pages though! I just wanted to see if anyone had a quicker response). I wouldn't mind the band aids or the headband actually but some of the boxes would disappoint me, especially since this is my 1st box. Do not care for the men's cologne! My boyfriend rarely uses cologne!


 Click this link for the list of box spoilers https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126156/spoiler-birchbox-the-june-boxes

Log into your Birchbox account, scroll down the spoiler list I posted above and search for the box items on the Birchbox website. Your items will have a 'give feedback' link under the item name on the website, these items will be in your box. Once you find an item with the feedback link, reference the spoiler list for those items, and try the other items that are in those boxes. You should be able to find the 5 or 6 items that are in your box, which tells you which box is yours. I hope this makes sense lol!


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 12, 2012)

Got box 9 today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am an extremely pale girl so I am a little weary of the self tanning towelettes that are apparently INTENSE but I will probably try them out. I am also excited to try out my eyeko fat eyestick in black


----------



## sillylilly05 (Jun 12, 2012)

and im glad i already bought the stila last week because i would have been super bummed if i didn't get it because i've been lemming it for awhile! I seem to NEVER get any of the "most wanted items" as in any of the full size.  If i hear talks of a full size item i might as well not even know about it because i for sure won't be getting it lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i still love birchbox anyways and am happy with my box for once! since my last 2 have been crap


----------



## luckylilme (Jun 12, 2012)

I got Box #16. I will probably use everything except the Stainiac but NOTHING about this box excites me. I already got about $10 bucks of excitement wondering about what I might get. I guess I broke even with the Birchbox slot machine this month. No loss no win just even.


----------



## peebeenjay (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got box 9 today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am an extremely pale girl so I am a little weary of the self tanning towelettes that are apparently INTENSE but I will probably try them out. I am also excited to try out my eyeko fat eyestick in black
> 
> ...


----------



## HiImDaisy (Jun 12, 2012)

> Click this link for the list of box spoilersÂ https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126156/spoiler-birchbox-the-june-boxes Log into your Birchbox account, scroll down the spoiler list I posted above and search for the box items on the Birchbox website. Your items will have a 'give feedback' link under the item name on the website, these items will be in your box. Once you find an item with the feedback link, reference the spoiler list for those items, and try the other items that are in those boxes. You should be able to find 5 the 5 or 6 items that are in your box, which tells you which box is yours. I hope this makes sense lol!


 Thank you so much!! Ehhh I got Box #2 which is kind of disappointing because I'm pale and there are TWO tanning things (bronzer and tanning wipes) But Luna bars are good and I'm excited about the staniac? I already have a billion perfumes so I'm not entirely excited about the Taylor Swift perfume but for $10 I'm not going to complain too much. I hope July brings me better luck!


----------



## elviscupcake (Jun 12, 2012)

I have box #2...but I am noticing it seems like a huge percentage of the people posting here also have that box...more than any other box. Anyone else notice this??


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Also my box!!! I'm also excited for the Stila and Stainiac.
> ...


  lol Im getting the same box and i also have the rollerball form of that fragrance!


----------



## HiImDaisy (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you, Scooby384!! Ahhh I got box #2 which is kind of disappointing because I'm pale and don't want bronzer/tanner. And I don't want perfume either because I already have 5 bottles of Burberry/VS/Dior/etc. and I can go buy a Luna bar for a dollar (although they are delicious). The only thing I'm even looking forward to is the lip/cheek stain. Blah. Wish I could trade. I'd take the darn headband over the bronzer. Wish I'd gotten the fat stick. This was my 1st one so I hope I have better luck in July!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *elviscupcake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have box #2...but I am noticing it seems like a huge percentage of the people posting here also have that box...more than any other box. Anyone else notice this??


 LOL This is why I hate it when my tracking # comes among the first waves because it's an indication of it being one of the lower # boxes. This month all three of my girls are getting box #2 and I'm getting box #3. The higher box # are the more rare boxes while the lower #s are more common.


----------



## Fluttershy (Jun 12, 2012)

When I first did my beauty profile, I listed my splurge item as perfume, because at the time, that is what I would spend most of my money on.  However, I did change it after the first month to splurge item being makeup because I had an account on perfumesforabuck.com and was getting like 7 perfume samples a month (ones that I could choose).  Well, I still continue to receive perfume in EVERY box even after I changed my splurge item which I find kind of odd.  I have a second BB account where my splurge item is makeup and I almost never get perfume on that account so I wonder if changing your settings even helps?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HiImDaisy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you so much!!
> 
> Ehhh I got Box #2 which is kind of disappointing because I'm pale and there are TWO tanning things (bronzer and tanning wipes) But Luna bars are good and I'm excited about the staniac? I already have a billion perfumes so I'm not entirely excited about the Taylor Swift perfume but for $10 I'm not going to complain too much. I hope July brings me better luck!


 I got box two as well, and I'm excited!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You can head here https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121990/birchbox-open-trade-thread to trade what you don't want for some things you wish you had gotten, I know the Bronzer is highly sought after!


----------



## Fluttershy (Jun 12, 2012)

Does anyone find the Stainiac to stain that well?  I'm super pale and very little color seems to show up on my lips or cheeks even after 2 layers.  It also seems to apply splotchy.  What a bummer because that was the product I've been wanting to try forever.  Any tips on how to get the color to actually "pop?"  Right now my $6 Maybelline bouncy blush in plum wine gives me the nicest reddish pinkish flush ever that doesn't fade so that is what I have to compare it to.


----------



## jesssch86 (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i have box envy. i want your box lol


 Aw,




. Sorry, girl! I have had box envy something major for the last few months, too! This is my 4th box and I finally actually like more than 1 thing in it! I did change my profile before this month's box was shipped, so that may have something to do with it! I changed my age to be a lot younger, because I was getting mostly just skincare stuff, and since I am trying out a whole skincare line right now, those are useless to me! So maybe change your's up for next month..? You are getting some good stuff, too, though! Stainiac, liquid liner, the floral spray is multi-use, from what the site says! Only thing I don't understand is the darn cologne...I know they are promoting the BB Man, but still!


----------



## goodgollymolly6 (Jun 12, 2012)

My eyeko fat stick is broken!!!! I am so so sad. I was jumping for joy when I found out I got this product. I really hope they will send me a replacement and not just give me the 100 points but for some reason I seriously doubt it....


----------



## jesssch86 (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just gave enough feedback to get points so I can order the beauty blender cleanser for free.  i just can't picture myself buying $20 worth of cleanser for my brushes and blender thingie.  i still don't know why they won't put it in my damn box when i got the blender in february. i also want something from stila for once in my life. i see stila on here all the time and i have yet to get anything from them


 I LOVE the cleanser. Have you tried it before? I felt so-so about it when I got it as a sample, but then I tried it and was sooo happy I had gotten it! I love the scent, too, but I love anything lavender! I am saving up my points to a free one, too!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Gretski7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm new to this group, but longtime lurker. I have 2 BB subs and for the second month I got the same box on both accounts! I can't complain because I got boxes with the Stila, but I really want to try the Eyeko fat stick. Anyone tried it yet? Do you like it? Can it be used as liner or mostly just shadow?


 its not too bad, but smudges easily. and not in a good way. if you touch your eyes, it will spread all over. but they are very creamy and the pigmentation is nice, i got it last month in satin taupe.


----------



## murflegirl (Jun 12, 2012)

Any eyeko skinny liners received yet? I'm getting one in my box and I'm wondering if we're getting the blue or green like on the website, or another color...


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HiImDaisy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hi everyone! I'm new here but I've been lurking for a few days. I just subscribed to Birchbox so this is my first box - it gave me my shipping notice on June 8th and said my estimated shipping date is the 16th, and my shipping weight is 0.5450. How does everyone know what box they're getting? I've been scrolling through 32 pages of this thread so far and I haven't seen this weight yet (I'll continue to read through all the pages though! I just wanted to see if anyone had a quicker response). I wouldn't mind the band aids or the headband actually but some of the boxes would disappoint me, especially since this is my 1st box. Do not care for the men's cologne! My boyfriend rarely uses cologne!


  you might be getting box #2, with a full sized stila bronzer, wonderstruck sample, luna bar, staniac and tanning wipes because my weight was was pretty close. but not certain. i would check birchbox.com by signing in and clicking the box option next to shop. Let me know what you get! im always curious to find out lol.


----------



## ksheve (Jun 12, 2012)

I've got box 4.  And I'm super excited!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jun 12, 2012)

for those who recieved luna bars in their boxes, was it only in peanut butter? I know its a weird question, but not looking forward to that flavor. especially because im getting 2 of box #2


----------



## strawberrybrite (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HiImDaisy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you so much!!
> 
> Ehhh I got Box #2 which is kind of disappointing because I'm pale and there are TWO tanning things (bronzer and tanning wipes) But Luna bars are good and I'm excited about the staniac? I already have a billion perfumes so I'm not entirely excited about the Taylor Swift perfume but for $10 I'm not going to complain too much. I hope July brings me better luck!


 Dude! Bronzer and tanning wipes are FOR pale people, wouldn't you love to look a little tanner?!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fluttershy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone find the Stainiac to stain that well?  I'm super pale and very little color seems to show up on my lips or cheeks even after 2 layers.  It also seems to apply splotchy.  What a bummer because that was the product I've been wanting to try forever.  Any tips on how to get the color to actually "pop?"  Right now my $6 Maybelline bouncy blush in plum wine gives me the nicest reddish pinkish flush ever that doesn't fade so that is what I have to compare it to.


 yeah i'm kind of pale too and it just doesn't show up well on me at all. i thought i was doing something wrong!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol Im getting the same box and i also have the rollerball form of that fragrance!


 the full size bottle is too much.. the rollerball = perfect amount!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha


----------



## HiImDaisy (Jun 12, 2012)

> Dude! Bronzer and tanning wipes are FOR pale people, wouldn't you love to look a little tanner?!Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Haha! Sure! As long as they don't make me look orange! I guess we'll see. I'm planning to trade the Stila bronzer since I don't ever use bronzer and I might either give the tanning towelettes to my sister or try them out if they're not too intense. I'm still bitter because I put my splurge as HAIR and I get PERFUME samples. I love perfume but I wanted at least a cute headband or conditioner or something! The Luna bars are delicious my favorite is chocolate raspberry but they're a dollar. I could go to the supermarket and drop 4 quarters and get one. I don't want to pay for a beauty box to get food lol! But it IS a good box; I just wish they'd actually followed my profile... For those of you who get 2 subs, how does that work? Did you use 2 different emails? Do you get 2 of the same boxes or are they different? I'm wondering if it's worth it


----------



## HiImDaisy (Jun 12, 2012)

> Â you might be getting box #2, with a full sized stila bronzer, wonderstruck sample, luna bar, staniac and tanning wipes because my weight was was pretty close. but not certain. i would check birchbox.com by signing in and clicking the box option next to shop. Let me know what you get! im always curious to find out lol.


 Yep, Im getting Box #2. Looks like we're box twins!


----------



## peebeenjay (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HiImDaisy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For those of you who get 2 subs, how does that work? Did you use 2 different emails? Do you get 2 of the same boxes or are they different? I'm wondering if it's worth it


 i use 2 different emails. same shipping address, same payment method. i got 2 different boxes this month and it's my first month doing 2 boxes. the beauty profiles on each subscription are different though to hopefully get 2 different boxes every time.


----------



## o0jeany0o (Jun 12, 2012)

I have 2 Birchbox subscriptions, two different emails, same address, two different ways of payment and I've gotten different boxes. This is my second month of having two boxes. I'm getting box #2 and #6. The boxes are similar but I'm getting 2 full size Stila Bronzers so I'm not complaining.

Last month, I had two completely different boxes with only one product overlap, the Dior perfume, which was great because then I got a lot more products to sample. 

When tracking emails come I always hope they don't come at the same time because that would mean I'm getting two different boxes. 
 

If my boxes were both the same for two months or so, I would cancel them because why would I want the same box twice?


----------



## calexxia (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *strawberrybrite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Dude! Bronzer and tanning wipes are FOR pale people, wouldn't you love to look a little tanner?!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I wouldn't! I LOVE being pale!


----------



## JessicaMarie (Jun 12, 2012)

Super excited! Estimated delivery date was Saturday, but if everything goes well, it seems it's on track to get here by tomorrow. Let's hope they keep this up for next month since I'm leaving for vacation on the 14th.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 12, 2012)

Just signed up for a second box.  Just gonna do this for 2 or 3 months for fun.  But if I signed up yesterday, does anyone know if I will get a June box (this month) or have to wait til July for it?


----------



## injectionenvy (Jun 12, 2012)

Has anybody tried the self tanning wipes yet? Reviews? They are coming in my box (which should hopefully be here today)  I'm actually looking forward to trying these. I am really pale and don't have time to go out in the sun, so I'm hoping these work well and don't turn me orange.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *injectionenvy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anybody tried the self tanning wipes yet? Reviews? They are coming in my box (which should hopefully be here today)  I'm actually looking forward to trying these. I am really pale and don't have time to go out in the sun, so I'm hoping these work well and don't turn me orange.


 I had received them in another beauty box (got them in this one too, blech), and they weren't terrible, but they didn't look natural that is for sure. I am super pale and I like it that way, so I'm not sure why I bothered trying them before, lol. I'll hand them off to my sister.


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 12, 2012)

Finally got Weight:

Weight (lbs.): 
0.5370

I should get it today tho!


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 12, 2012)

> my fat stick wasn't in a box. i got the dark teal-y color though. was the black the only one that came in a box? i don't rather care, I'd rather not waste packaging that i'm going to toss anyways but did anyone else get one out of the box?


 That's weird that yours didn't come in a box! I thought I saw others in a box.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *injectionenvy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anybody tried the self tanning wipes yet? Reviews? They are coming in my box (which should hopefully be here today)  I'm actually looking forward to trying these. I am really pale and don't have time to go out in the sun, so I'm hoping these work well and don't turn me orange.


My mom got them in her box (and is probably cashing in points to buy them) so she let me use one (since the box came with 2).  I used it last night.  I notice a natural tan look with no orange.  I am happy with it, but I wish the towel was a tad larger.  I felt it was a little hard to evenly distribute all over my body (and I'm tiny), but no streaks and no orange!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MakeupA (Jun 12, 2012)

I received 2 of the same boxes last month so I logged in and changed a few items on my profile and now I'm happy that I'm getting three different boxes this month! Some of the highlights for me are:

Account 1-Eyeko liquid eyeliner

Account 2-Minimizing pore mask and juliette has a gun perfume (just because the name intrigues me!)

Account 3-juicy couture (I loved the viva la juicy from my very 1st box) the headband (this should be perfect for when I workout), and the joeur tint.

I was going to mention the staniac but then I realized everyone is getting one this month in each box. Overall I'm pretty pleased and excited. I love bb


----------



## lauravee (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have this theory that they *do* consider the splurge item, but in the opposite way that you might expect.  They look at it as something they *know* you will spend money on, so why bother sending samples to try to convince you to buy something you're already going to buy?


 My splurge is set to nail polish and last month I got a Color Club polish (that i LOVE!) . I didn't get a mini Zoya in the box that others were getting them in though (April I think?) - so who knows!


----------



## Pattycakes (Jun 12, 2012)

Surely someone wants to give me their green deer headband....right?  Pretty please?  GOT ONE!  Thanks!! However, if someone still has a red polka-dot one, I might trade for it, too!

My full list is here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126217/bare-minerals-buxom-smashbox-and-birchbox-other-samples-more

From this box for trade is:


Comodynes Urban cosmetics Self Tanning Towlette (2) NEW! 
Eyeko Fat Eye Stick (full size) NEW! (Black) Pending for the headband  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Tili Bag - (Lime Green Leopard Print) NEW!


----------



## bloo (Jun 12, 2012)

Here's mine for this month. Some exciting things, but I know I won't be using the tanning wipes. Loved that I got a full sized item this month unlike last month.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleywasadiver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My basic feelings on it are that if I have to fill out a "beauty profile," then that should be taken into account.
> 
> ...


  Exactly! If there is a tiny hole or tear in the package and the allergens get air-born, it could cause severe reactions including anaphylactic shock and even death. I'm not allergic to peanuts but I am allergic to brazil nuts to the point where my throat closes shut. This is why peanut butter is banned in some schools... it's too much of a liability so kids can't even take peanut butter and jelly sandwiches unless they use Wow Butter which is made with Soybeans instead of peanuts and they either have to label their lunch box or fill out a form stating there's no peanuts. Out of 26 boxes this month... 2 boxes had these luna bars in them (in peanut butter cookie flavor and even the description describes it as "Peanut Butter Goodness, LOL!) and one person so far that I know of who's allergic got that box. Out of 24 other boxes, how hard would it have been to send one of those to an allergic person? My box has the Luna bar but no perfume samples... how hard would it be to send that box to a perfume-sensitive person? Out of 40 new products... plus older products in 26 different boxes, how hard is it to have 2 different boxes with no perfume, 2 different boxes with no food items, and 2 different boxes with neither food nor perfume (that leaves makeup, skin care, hair care, nail polish, accessories,etc...). That STILL leaves 20 box combinations for everyone else! And if there's fewer box combinations of that month... then make up 1 box of each instead of 2. Doesn't sound difficult to me.

  Enough of that rant, LOL! I'm still waiting for my box to get here... should get here today or tomorrow, YAY! I'm actually excited about the box I'm getting and can't wait to try the Eyeko fat stick and the staniac! Plus, even though I'm not going on a vacation, the bath soak will give me a "Calgon, Take me Away!" moment, LOL!


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 12, 2012)

Has BB ever given out lipsticks?


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wouldn't! I LOVE being pale!


 I second that!


----------



## Liber Vix (Jun 12, 2012)

Has pretty much everyone gotten their shipping notices yet? I haven't gotten mine plus my May box is still up on my profile and I'm not getting any hits with the feedback button on the new items. I always get a shipping notice by the 9th or 10th like clockwork so it's very odd I haven't gotten one yet. Have no idea what the issue could be.


----------



## peebeenjay (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just signed up for a second box.  Just gonna do this for 2 or 3 months for fun.  But if I signed up yesterday, does anyone know if I will get a June box (this month) or have to wait til July for it?


 i'm not sure how it works, i think they may open up spots while they are still in shipping cycles? my first month was last month and i think i signed up on the 10th and still got a box? i referred a friend and she signed up about a week or week and a half after that and didn't get an invite until june started shipping BUT i referred another friend in the first week of june and she got an invite just yesterday.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peebeenjay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm not sure how it works, i think they may open up spots while they are still in shipping cycles? my first month was last month and i think i signed up on the 10th and still got a box? i referred a friend and she signed up about a week or week and a half after that and didn't get an invite until june started shipping BUT i referred another friend in the first week of june and she got an invite just yesterday.


Thanks.  I guess I'll give BB a call and ask.  Just curious.


----------



## tameloy (Jun 12, 2012)

I have on the Stila bronzer today and LOVE it. I don't put it all over my face like they suggest though. That doesn't make much sense. I used it where I would normally contour with my powdered bronzer. It looks very natural and it has some serious staying power! This might be a new staple for me.


----------



## pinktergal (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has BB ever given out lipsticks?


 *Yes, I got a full sized lippy a few boxes ago. It had a $29 retail value. Too bad it was orange*.


----------



## GinaM (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fluttershy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone find the Stainiac to stain that well?  I'm super pale and very little color seems to show up on my lips or cheeks even after 2 layers.  It also seems to apply splotchy.  What a bummer because that was the product I've been wanting to try forever.  Any tips on how to get the color to actually "pop?"  Right now my $6 Maybelline bouncy blush in plum wine gives me the nicest reddish pinkish flush ever that doesn't fade so that is what I have to compare it to.


 I tried it and found the application to be the same as you did.  I like the color it gives but it does seem to go on splotchy.  Thinking that I need to exfoliate my lips and use a good lip moisturizer and then try it.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 12, 2012)

so i put myself on the waitlist for a 3rd box and then realized i was insane. anyway i have an invite code that expires soon if anyone was thinking about opening a second (two is reasonable, right?)  PM me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

all gone, phew! no more temptation   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Gretski7 (Jun 12, 2012)

> I have on the Stila bronzer today and LOVE it.Â I don't put it all over my face like they suggest though.Â That doesn't make muchÂ sense. I used it where I would normally contour with my powdered bronzer. It looks very natural and it has some serious staying power! This might be a new staple for me.


 That's great to hear as I'm getting this as well. Is it glittery? I'm worried that it will have too much shimmer. I love bronzers for summer, I look forward to testing this out.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just signed up for a second box.  Just gonna do this for 2 or 3 months for fun.  But if I signed up yesterday, does anyone know if I will get a June box (this month) or have to wait til July for it?




i re-started my 2nd box yesterday and when i called she said i would be getting a june box. i would say give them a call though just in case they have some cut-off date that we don't know about.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have on the Stila bronzer today and LOVE it. I don't put it all over my face like they suggest though. That doesn't make much sense. I used it where I would normally contour with my powdered bronzer. It looks very natural and it has some serious staying power! This might be a new staple for me.




EEeee i can't wait to try it. i am not a fan of powder bronzer cos powders tend to just fall off my face (whyyyyy??) even when i am really careful and meticulous. maybe this will do the trick. wish luck!


----------



## tameloy (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Gretski7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's great to hear as I'm getting this as well. Is it glittery? I'm worried that it will have too much shimmer. I love bronzers for summer, I look forward to testing this out.


 I noticed the glitter on my hands after I applied it, but it's not really noticable on the face. I say that now but I haven't been outside yet! So far I'm really loving it though. I also used it on my neck and chest for some extra color.


----------



## snllama (Jun 12, 2012)

I cant wait any longer!! My tracking number says it was delivered yesterday, but no box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This happens every few months to me, they say they delivered the day before and instead deliver the next. What a tease!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fluttershy*
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone find the Stainiac to stain that well?  I'm super pale and very little color seems to show up on my lips or cheeks even after 2 layers.  It also seems to apply splotchy.  What a bummer because that was the product I've been wanting to try forever.  Any tips on how to get the color to actually "pop?"  Right now my $6 Maybelline bouncy blush in plum wine gives me the nicest reddish pinkish flush ever that doesn't fade so that is what I have to compare it to.


 I don't know about Staniac (I haven't even gotten my shipping notification yet grrr), but my favorite cheek stain is by Tarte. It goes on creamy (but its oil-free!) and it's sheer, but nice and pigmented -- definitely layerable. Sephora had a limited edition bag from Tarte that was a great investment... Tarte Glam Bag for $35. For that, you get a beautiful bronze eyeliner (the kind you have to use a brush to put on), the eyeliner brush, a full-size mascara in a fun case, the cheek stain, setting powder, and a bubblegum pink lipgloss that can look very pretty if left nice and sheer. Great value!

Anyway, Benefit's BeneTint is nice, too. Smells lovely and is definitely sheer. I have a harder time blending this one, but it is more like a true stain than the Tarte. It comes in many gift sets made by Benefit.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I cant wait any longer!! My tracking number says it was delivered yesterday, but no box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> This happens every few months to me, they say they delivered the day before and instead deliver the next. What a tease!


My shipping info hasn't updated since FRIDAY!!! It's now Tuesday!  I'm not a big fan of Maill Innovations (who they ship thru).  Had issues with it when I purchased previously (not Birchbox, just birthday gifts and a mother's day gift).  And everytime I call MI they have no clue where the hell my package is (in previous experiences).  I would call them if I were you cause they have a tendency to mess stuff up.


----------



## Lychae (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got Weight:
> 
> ...


Mine updated this morning. I won't be getting until the 18th. Lucky gal!


----------



## Lychae (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Any eyeko skinny liners received yet? I'm getting one in my box and I'm wondering if we're getting the blue or green like on the website, or another color...


 I am wondering this too. I am getting box number 4. I am want to say it looks like the olive color that Sephora has? I am not sure though.


----------



## Lychae (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ksheve* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've got box 4.  And I'm super excited!


Me too. I had no idea i'd be getting two make up items AND the highly anticipated melvita.


----------



## xlinds15x (Jun 12, 2012)

I know I may be a bit early, but has anyone used the Tanning Towelettes yet? Can anyone recommend the best way to use them? After the shower after exfoliating? At night? In the morning? Moisturize before or after?

I've never used any (real) self tanning product before, Jergens Healthy Glow doesnt count, haha. I have an olive skin tone, so I'm not so worried about being too orange, just looking for that base glow. Thanks in advance!


----------



## arendish (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lychae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me too. I had no idea i'd be getting two make up items AND the highly anticipated melvita.


Me three. I'm super excited for Box 4. I just wish it would get here because I want to know what color my eyeliner is so that I can trade it for a Fat Stick.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lychae (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me three. I'm super excited for Box 4. I just wish it would get here because I want to know what color my eyeliner is so that I can trade it for a Fat Stick.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I didn't even want the fat stick when I saw they were including the skinny. I love doing the cat eye without having to use a brush.


----------



## Lychae (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlinds15x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know I may be a bit early, but has anyone used the Tanning Towelettes yet? Can anyone recommend the best way to use them? After the shower after exfoliating? At night? In the morning? Moisturize before or after?
> 
> I've never used any (real) self tanning product before, Jergens Healthy Glow doesnt count, haha. I have an olive skin tone, so I'm not so worried about being too orange, just looking for that base glow. Thanks in advance!


With my experiences with tan products (i'm pale with dry skin) exfoliate really well, probably twice then do it. Do it at night and wait 30 minutes to put clothes back on. Wash your hands. Do not moisturize.  I would bring in help with your back and the back of your arms.


----------



## ddave (Jun 12, 2012)

I've noticed that there's been a few questions as to how to change your profile to get better boxes and I remembered this interview I saw with one of the founders of BB on techcrunch. She says that what makes BB so different and valuable to companies wanting new customers is that BB introduces people to new products or things that they wouldn't have used before. Basically, if you're like a huge fan of face creams you've probably found your favorite/ might be hesitant to switch brands but they would want to introduce their face cream to someone who hasn't tried a bunch of creams or isn't attached to a brand. I probably explained it really confusingly but here's the interview. I'll be trying to update my birchbox profile accordingly....

http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/24/birchbox-katia-beauchamp-interview-video-tctv/

ETA: I wonder if this means that if you select the "inexperienced with makeup" or similar option that you'll get more makeup....

I selected the option that is like one or 2 steps higher than that and haven't gotten any makeup but nailpolish and the stainiac that everyone got....


----------



## OiiO (Jun 12, 2012)

High-five! I'm a proud member of the pale army too, and I love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wouldn't! I LOVE being pale!


----------



## Lychae (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ddave* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've noticed that there's been a few questions as to how to change your profile to get better boxes and I remembered this interview I saw with one of the founders of BB on techcrunch. She says that what makes BB so different and valuable to companies wanting new customers is that BB introduces people to new products or things that they wouldn't have used before. Basically, if you're like a huge fan of face creams you've probably found your favorite/ might be hesitant to switch brands but they would want to introduce their face cream to someone who hasn't tried a bunch of creams or isn't attached to a brand. I probably explained it really confusingly but here's the interview. I'll be trying to update my birchbox profile accordingly....
> 
> ...


this is my beauty profile and i just changed it last month to gain a better box and I did








I am pretty sure it is a lottery.  I bet there are a few hundred other women like me.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jesssch86* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I LOVE the cleanser. Have you tried it before? I felt so-so about it when I got it as a sample, but then I tried it and was sooo happy I had gotten it! I love the scent, too, but I love anything lavender! I am saving up my points to a free one, too!


 i contacted the company directly and told them about how bb didn't put one in my gossip girl box.  the beauty blender company reached out to birchbox and birchbox sent me a sample in the mail.  i love it.  it makes my blender soooo soft.  i am going to try it on my brushes when the big bottle comes in


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlinds15x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know I may be a bit early, but has anyone used the Tanning Towelettes yet? Can anyone recommend the best way to use them? After the shower after exfoliating? At night? In the morning? Moisturize before or after?
> 
> I've never used any (real) self tanning product before, Jergens Healthy Glow doesnt count, haha. I have an olive skin tone, so I'm not so worried about being too orange, just looking for that base glow. Thanks in advance!


I love Jergens Healthy Glow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ANY self-tanning product typically requires that you exfoliate in the shower prior to use. I'm not sure about the rest.


----------



## Scawolita (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Gretski7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm new to this group, but longtime lurker. I have 2 BB subs and for the second month I got the same box on both accounts! I can't complain because I got boxes with the Stila, but I really want to try the Eyeko fat stick. Anyone tried it yet? Do you like it? Can it be used as liner or mostly just shadow?


 I tried it and have used to line outter corner of bottom lashes (mine was the taupy-gold ish color) and it worked fine :] I haven't used as shadow yet, I like to use the color I got as a highlighter.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has BB ever given out lipsticks?


 i got one in February. they sent me the wrong box but i got one and it sucked. it was called Exude lipstick.  it's still sitting in my drawer lol 

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/exude-lipstick


----------



## amberlamps (Jun 12, 2012)

My box is supposed to be here later today. My tracking information still says

Delivery status information is not available for your item via this web site. A return receipt after mailing may be available through your local Post Office.
and the UPS MI site still says

Jun 6 2012 Package transferred to dest MI facility Edgewood, NY 
Hopefully I still get it.


----------



## Janamaste (Jun 12, 2012)

I got mine a day early.

Box 15.




Box 15


Modcloth Headband
Masqueology Brightening Mask
Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac
Supergoop SPF 30+ Everyday UV Lotion for Face and Body
 
I didn't figure out the exact numbers, but it's worth $30-$35. I can't really complain. There's just nothing in it to make me jump up and down. Luckily I got the headband in Polka Dot instead of deer, so, if I keep it, I may wear it at some point.

However, if I could get the Stila bronzer, I'd trade any of it. (Even multiple items.)

The self-tanner makes me nervous to apply. My skin is a little darker than fair and I love using Jergens Healthy Glow. I feel like it gives me just enough color to wear my shorts and tanks.

I think I've only got one box left in me. I really love my Sample Society boxes so far. I hated MyGlam. Any suggestions for something else to try? (Not Glossybox, I'm not spending $21 a month.)


----------



## mega789 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hello everyone!

I just wanted to post a warning! Earlier last month I recommended the seller *CostSell from Amazon* to buy BB cream and other Asian beauty products. Yes the shipping is fast and products are authentic from my knowledge. However, very poor customer service!

I received a rancid cream, and wanted to exchange it. He basically called me a liar by saying that they don't sell old product so they won't exchange it simply because a customer does not like it or that it doesn't work for them. Hello!!! I didn't say I don't like it. It's stinkin defective. Anyway, I have the emails saved and I'm usually soft spoken, but he really pushed my buttons.

Anyway, Im just spreading the word here as I feel I should since I posted good things about this seller before. Their feedback is good until you have a problem with your order. Seems he doesn't follow his own refund policy.

Thanks for reading


----------



## 14starma (Jun 12, 2012)

Birchbox posted a how to video with the tanning towelettes on youtube!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OytoQXwYe5Q&amp;feature=g-all-u


----------



## SarahNerd (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm sorry if it was already mentioned and I didn't see it, but has the "give feedback" button gone missing? I went to leave feedback on the items I have tried to get my Birchbox points and can't find the feedback button!


----------



## amberlamps (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SarahNerd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sorry if it was already mentioned and I didn't see it, but has the "give feedback" button gone missing? I went to leave feedback on the items I have tried to get my Birchbox points and can't find the feedback button!


Did you receive the items in this month's birchbox? That's the only way you can leave feedback.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> ...


  I ordered my BB cream (the Skin 79 in the hot pink bottle) from Pink Gelee on Amazon. All of the reviews were positive and the product is guaranteed authentic so I have to wait until it gets here which will be either today or tomorrow. Then I heard about prettyandcute.com. So I went on there today and ordered the Lioele Beyond the Solution BB cream. They have Skin79, Lioele, Missha, and I think a few others. Definitely check it out because I think I'll be getting mine from there from now on (I was hesitant about ordering from Amazon in the first place and went with the one that had the best reviews but the prices are good at prettyandcute.com and from youtube videos I've seen, the products are authentic. I'd rather go with a website than an Amazon seller just because of my own past experiences also. (The shipping isn't outrageous either... it's a little over 3 bucks for standard shipping and when you sign up, they send you a welcome email with a code to save 10%. Not much but it's something, lol!)


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 12, 2012)

since this was the only different color/flavor thing this month, it's what i took my pic of. box 2 lifestyle extra
 

 



pardon my shredded nailpolish lol and the way my hand seems to look like a marshmallow


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> since this was the only different color/flavor thing this month, it's what i took my pic of. box 2 lifestyle extra
> 
> ...


----------



## Scawolita (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> since this was the only different color/flavor thing this month, it's what i took my pic of. box 2 lifestyle extra
> 
> ...


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> since this was the only different color/flavor thing this month, it's what i took my pic of. box 2 lifestyle extra
> 
> ...


----------



## CarmenVF (Jun 12, 2012)

I just received a shipping notice today which probably means I'll get my box next Wednesday or Thursday.By the time I get my June box some of you will already have had your boxes in hand for almost two weeks and BB is already posting on FB about the July box. Other than the GG box which arrived on the 14th, my boxes always ship late. Wishing that their distribution method was just a bit more efficient so I don't always feel like I'm behind the times. My husband tells me I should just stop reading this forum so I would be blissfully ignorant about it all. LOL, like that would ever happen.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that sounds delicious. does it have nuts in it?



i'm not sure - i sort of ripped the package to shreds watching tv. haha. oops. i doubt it though - it was like xmas chocolate tasting, with the peppermint. yummy


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What # box did you get? Was your sain in Beauty Queen (trying to see if they sent any other colors) and what color was your eyeko? Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i got box #2 and yes the stain is beauty queen. no eyeko in this box but the (highlight) stila  which is only one color.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not sure - i sort of ripped the package to shreds watching tv. haha. oops. i doubt it though - it was like xmas chocolate tasting, with the peppermint. yummy


 cool. i joined birchbox right around christmas time so i didn't get it. my first box was in january


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OMG! I'm getting one of those in my box too so I hope it's the same one you got!




i think i'd like the other flavor too - but i like bars/cookies/treats period  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i got one in February. they sent me the wrong box but i got one and it sucked. it was called Exude lipstick.  it's still sitting in my drawer lol
> ...


 Really what is wrong with it?


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Really what is wrong with it?


 it's a cool concept but i didn't like the texture of the lipstick. it was really goopy in my opinion. on a brighter note it tasted and smelled minty


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 12, 2012)

Does anyone know if the Stila is similar to Laura Gellars "spackle" in bronze? I have spackle and was thinking about purchasing the stila with my bb points but if there pretty much the same theres really no point in getting another.


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 12, 2012)

Box 2 is here!! Wow my 3rd package and it's only Tuesday!!

My Spoiler isn't working so if you don't want to see it...

Do
NOT

SCROLL

DOWN

FYI- I gave the Lunar Bar away to a friend.- Strict Diet.  But shout out to BB for sending me the Chocolate Mint and not the Peanut Butter b/c I HATE PEANUT BUTTER...lol Kudos.


----------



## snowwhite4965 (Jun 12, 2012)

I busted the Comodynes out last night because I couldn't find anyone who had used them yet, and i figured I could figure it out by trial and error....

It dried really quickly, in about 10 minutes, and didn't rub off any my clothes.  Color started to appear after about an hour, full color after three, but when I woke up this morning, it was even a little deeper. 

Color is great on my skin. Bronzy and not orange. But, I think I applied it wrong because there were streaks on my thighs (exactly where I would want them, right?).... Good thing there are two towelettes!

I started with a strategy of using the folded towelette, refolding as necessary and using straight strokes from ankle to the top of my leg (I only did my legs as a test).  But I think it would be better to unfold the whole towel and use a circular motion to get the most even coverage.

I applied after exfoliating in the shower, then moisturizing.

I love the color, and am going to keep trying to get the coverage to work for me!

anyone else tried it? Get better results with a different application technique?


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> it's a cool concept but i didn't like the texture of the lipstick. it was really goopy in my opinion. on a brighter note it tasted and smelled minty


 Cool, Thanks! It's very expensive tho. lol


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 12, 2012)

> I busted the Comodynes out last night because I couldn't find anyone who had used them yet, and i figured I could figure it out by trial and error.... It dried really quickly, in about 10 minutes, and didn't rub off any my clothes.Â  Color started to appear after about an hour, full color after three, but when I woke up this morning, it was even a little deeper.Â  Color is great on my skin. Bronzy and not orange. But, I think I applied it wrong because there were streaks on my thighs (exactly where I would want them, right?).... Good thing there are two towelettes! I started with a strategy of using the folded towelette, refolding as necessary and using straight strokes from ankle to the top of my leg (I only did my legs as a test).Â  But I think it would be better to unfold the whole towel and use a circular motion to get the most even coverage. I applied after exfoliating in the shower, then moisturizing. I love the color, and am going to keep trying to get the coverage to work for me! anyone else tried it? Get better results with a different application technique? Â


 Your results give me hope! I'm going to try this weekend when I don't have to go anywhere like work.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

Tracking info still not updated


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box 2 is here!!


Nice. Did you try the Stainiac yet? That's the first thing I'm going to try when my box arrives lol.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

Just got this email from Stila (I didn't even know I was subscribed to their newsletter). Thought it was appropriate here lol.

"FREE one step bronze with your purchase of $75+ &amp; get FREE Shipping!"


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nice. Did you try the Stainiac yet? That's the first thing I'm going to try when my box arrives lol.


 No not yet...I'm at my office and I don't want to play with anything.

I am dying to try the Stila...I keep taking it out of the box. lol


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No not yet...I'm at my office and I don't want to play with anything.
> 
> I am dying to try the Stila...I keep taking it out of the box. lol


 Lol, the Stila does look tempting. Not sure how I'm going to use it. Plot it on my cheeks lol.


----------



## Pellen (Jun 12, 2012)

Woohoo BB is in Jacksonville, Fl which means it will be here tomorrow!!!


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Your results give me hope! I'm going to try this weekend when I don't have to go anywhere like work.





> Originally Posted by *snowwhite4965* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I busted the Comodynes out last night because I couldn't find anyone who had used them yet, and i figured I could figure it out by trial and error....
> 
> ...


 


> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Your results give me hope! I'm going to try this weekend when I don't have to go anywhere like work.


the video they just put up (link is in the last page or so i think) on youtube explains how to use it and it seems the circular motion is the key


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *14starma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox posted a how to video with the tanning towelettes on youtube!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OytoQXwYe5Q&amp;feature=g-all-u


I was surprised to see a white towel, thought it would be brown.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I tried it and found the application to be the same as you did.  I like the color it gives but it does seem to go on splotchy.  Thinking that I need to exfoliate my lips and use a good lip moisturizer and then try it.


 Stainiac is definitely better over moisturized skin. I'm fairly light-skinned and it blends well for me without getting blotchy. Plus the wear especially on the cheeks is excellent! On this lips, not so much, but exfoliated is better. Press it in well and top it with a clear gloss for better wear, or use as a base for a lipstick so the color (the lipstick I mean) ends up wearing off more gradually, with less of the ring-around-the-lips effect. I love Stainiac during the summer, especially when I go places where I just want to carry an itty bitty purse and not shlep around one of those big Tarte cheek stains!


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snowwhite4965* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I busted the Comodynes out last night because I couldn't find anyone who had used them yet, and i figured I could figure it out by trial and error....
> 
> ...


 How much area do you figure one of those packets will cover?


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol, the Stila does look tempting. Not sure how I'm going to use it. Plot it on my cheeks lol.


 I decided to play with the Stainaic it's very light when you spread onto your skin.  I did use it on my hand just like in the video. I like it. It works.

Did everyone get Beauty Queen?


----------



## Tulipp (Jun 12, 2012)

I got Box 17 





Modcloth Headband
stila Stay All Day 10-in-1 HD beauty balm

theBalm cosmetics Stainiac 

Juliette has a Gun perfume 

Melvita Floral Water


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 12, 2012)

i am actually excited to tried the tanning wipes now that i've watched that video. if one packet is meant to do your whole body then we can try it out and maintain it for about a week or maybe more, depending how fast it fades. (3-4 days to maintain, 2 days to increase she said?)  anyway - that's a decent time to get a free tan for, i think. ramble ramble.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tulipp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got Box 17
> 
> ...


awesome box!! oh i want this for my second box so bad. or 26. just totally different products to what i just got  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  that floral water seems so nice and indulgent to me~  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scawolita (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i got box #2 and yes the stain is beauty queen. no eyeko in this box but the (highlight) stila  which is only one color.


 Oh ok, thanks for replying :]


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh ok, thanks for replying :]


no problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

and instead of making two posts for no reason, here is what i found while in the FAQ, ladies who were talking about telling BB to opt allergic stuff out.


----------



## Scawolita (Jun 12, 2012)

Anyone get box #11? If so, what color eyeko? Thanks!


----------



## koolcryyss (Jun 12, 2012)

I am willing to trade my stila bronzer if anyone is interestsed!


----------



## Liber Vix (Jun 12, 2012)

Now I really want box 17! That headband is cute and floral waters are wonderful in the summer. I'm super fair, so I really don't need the tanning/bronzing stuff. But still no shipping notice and I *always* get mine by the 9th or 10th at the latest. I'm usually not so antsy and I know some people don't get tracking and their boxes just show up, but since I've consistently gotten shipping/tracking, it's a little worrisome. No feedback buttons are coming up for me either. Argh.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> no problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


  Ah! Well at least they have something on their website about it. I personally do love Birchbox and look forward to each month's box and the last thing I'd want is for someone to sue birchbox over a severe allergy attack because of something that went airborne once they opened the box. Maybe they should make that little disclaimer a little bigger and on one of the main pages? I just think it's a huge liability but at least it's on their website somewhere so that's good. Thank you so much for finding that and posting it!


----------



## GinaM (Jun 12, 2012)

So I cancelled SS and am considering signing up for a second BB account.   Just curious to hear from those who have two or more accounts and what the percentage is of people who get 2 of the same boxes or if you get different boxes.  I want to do it do increase my chances of getting stuff I love but don't want to end up getting the same box on both accounts.  Thoughts?


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ah, all of you brave testers are swaying me into maybe trying those little towelettes out!  I don't know why I'm so afraid of self tanners.  Okay, I don't want to look orange or streaky, of course, but also I kind of love my paleness.  Dark hair, ivory skin, red lips and blushing cheeks.  It's funny, I grew up in a town where everyone looked similar (a little boring, I love variety!  Bring on other ethnicities so we can learn from each other, other cultures, other recipes, other ideas, the list goes on and on, love that).  Now I'm the exception to the rule, the one who looks different, as an American expat living on an island in Belize.  Belizeans call me "clear".  I knew I was white, but man, clear?  So funny.  Maybe I should use those towelettes!  I do have four of them because of a different sub service a while back so I definitely have enough to give it a good go.  Thankfully I don't need all four for one application, LMBO about the girl who posted that she goes to the gym to avoid needing to use two towelettes!  I'm on the fence though.  I have the self tanner from Test Tube too and haven't used that either.  Please keep posting your experiences, I really appreciate it.  Weirdly enough, the only time I feel the need to get a "tan" (which I don't usually do anyway, laying in the sun feels like torture to me, I'm roasting!) is when it's winter in the States and I go back to my hometown for a visit.  Here I just think of skin cancer and slather on the SPF.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I decided to play with the Stainaic it's very light when you spread onto your skin.  I did use it on my hand just like in the video. I like it. It works.


 Thanks. Sounds nice!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *koolcryyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am willing to trade my stila bronzer if anyone is interestsed!


 Try the Birchbox Trade Thread here https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121990/birchbox-open-trade-thread/1320#post_1890511 for trading  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Gretski7 (Jun 12, 2012)

> So I cancelled SS and am considering signing up for a second BB account.Â Â  Just curious to hear from those who have two or more accounts and what the percentage is of people who get 2 of the same boxes or if you get different boxes.Â  I want to do it do increase my chances of getting stuff I love but don't want to end up getting the same box on both accounts.Â  Thoughts?


 I have been getting 2 boxes for the past few months and 2 months have been 2 of the same. I think I'm going to change my profile some more to make them very different. I hope this works or I'll end up canceling one box. On the plus side, I've gotten really good boxes both times.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Liber Vix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Now I really want box 17! That headband is cute and floral waters are wonderful in the summer. I'm super fair, so I really don't need the tanning/bronzing stuff. But still no shipping notice and I *always* get mine by the 9th or 10th at the latest. I'm usually not so antsy and I know some people don't get tracking and their boxes just show up, but since I've consistently gotten shipping/tracking, it's a little worrisome. No feedback buttons are coming up for me either. Argh.



you are probably part of the group shipping on the 13th then. tomorrow so i was told my items wouldn't show up in the system before the shipping notice was sent out.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ah! Well at least they have something on their website about it. I personally do love Birchbox and look forward to each month's box and the last thing I'd want is for someone to sue birchbox over a severe allergy attack because of something that went airborne once they opened the box. Maybe they should make that little disclaimer a little bigger and on one of the main pages? I just think it's a huge liability but at least it's on their website somewhere so that's good. Thank you so much for finding that and posting it!



no problem. i figured while i was already in there.. haha.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I cancelled SS and am considering signing up for a second BB account.   Just curious to hear from those who have two or more accounts and what the percentage is of people who get 2 of the same boxes or if you get different boxes.  I want to do it do increase my chances of getting stuff I love but don't want to end up getting the same box on both accounts.  Thoughts?




this will be my second month with it, but it hasn't updated yet. last month they were pretty different - my older aged once actually ahving the mature hair products from kerastase in it (yay!) and my 'younger' profile having mostly different products. it was nice.  i hear a lot of people say they get doubles though, so my math probably can't help you.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I cancelled SS and am considering signing up for a second BB account.   Just curious to hear from those who have two or more accounts and what the percentage is of people who get 2 of the same boxes or if you get different boxes.  I want to do it do increase my chances of getting stuff I love but don't want to end up getting the same box on both accounts.  Thoughts?


 I've had two boxes since January and have yet to receive the same box, one is for a friend and one for me.  Then in Feb I ordered a second box for me.  March with the Teen Vogue boxes came up and I ordered another box to use for extras and gifts.  So I have 4 boxes coming now, for me and a friend here in Belize, and I've not once gotten the same boxes.  Luck of the draw?  Radically different profiles?  She is completely opposite from me, younger, different skin color, type, different hair color, type, different likes, everything.  Weirdly enough, she ends up getting some of the more boring boxes every month, so I'm going to change up her profile.  For $30 a month for me, she pays for hers, I get a huge variety of things and it always pays for itself in spades.  I've gotten the beauty blender, the Revolution Beauty Balm, Tarte Lipsurgence and the Fresh lip sugar, Stila sparkle liner, quite a few polishes through Zoya, Color Club and Essie, the Modcloth headband (which I really wanted, hope I get the polka dot one), lots of hair oils, great skin products that I love, all sorts of goodies.  I probably just jinxed myself, but there are some boxes that I wouldn't mind getting doubles of, the by Terry stuff would have been great for me, I loved it in Sample Society.  You get way more of a chance of getting at least one of the talked about sought after products if you have multiple boxes.  The it product this month I didn't get, but it wouldn't have been a must have for me, anyway, I wanted the headband over the bronzer this month and was excited to see it in my box preview.  And even if I get a different color than what I want, the design sounds like something that'll work for me so I'll probably just order the one I want, so Birchbox marketing definitely works!  I'd say go for it.  It's been fun for me.


----------



## Liber Vix (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for telling me that, now I will stop stressing out for a few days!




 I had really gotten used to seeing my shipping notice on the 9th or 10th that I didn't consider I might be in a later wave (that is really late though, and a little annoying I must say) Still have my fingers crossed for box 17 or 15, that one looks pretty good too. I just have my heart set on one of the headbands.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Liber Vix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for telling me that, now I will stop stressing out for a few days!
> 
> ...




good luck ! i want a lot of the things and i'm sure i won't get them all but i can hope! that face mist, the hair protectant, and the joy ames perfume are what i really want though. the rest would just be nice bonuses  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Liber Vix (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  There's actually only a few boxes I'd be totally bummed to get this month, but in a perfect sunshine world, 15 or 17 would be ideal. After crossing off the boxes with items I've already gotten, I'd say I have a fair chance. So I tell myself.


----------



## sillylilly05 (Jun 12, 2012)

I wanna know this too! i also cancelled SS and may  sign up for a 2nd BB



> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I cancelled SS and am considering signing up for a second BB account.   Just curious to hear from those who have two or more accounts and what the percentage is of people who get 2 of the same boxes or if you get different boxes.  I want to do it do increase my chances of getting stuff I love but don't want to end up getting the same box on both accounts.  Thoughts?


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't know about Staniac (I haven't even gotten my shipping notification yet grrr), but my favorite cheek stain is by Tarte. It goes on creamy (but its oil-free!) and it's sheer, but nice and pigmented -- definitely layerable. Sephora had a limited edition bag from Tarte that was a great investment... Tarte Glam Bag for $35. For that, you get a beautiful bronze eyeliner (the kind you have to use a brush to put on), the eyeliner brush, a full-size mascara in a fun case, the cheek stain, setting powder, and a bubblegum pink lipgloss that can look very pretty if left nice and sheer. Great value!
> ...


I recently tried the glominerals gloTint for Cheeks and Lips and I really liked it! It is a very pigmented dark rozy-mauve liquid gel (you just need a little bit) and it gives a very natural flush and light feeling.. no oil there either! My skin already has pink undertones, but with it on I look like I spent one hour running or several hours in the sun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TXSlainte (Jun 12, 2012)

You know, as crazy as it seems I really kind of love the tili bag. It's a little sturdier than a regular ziplock baggie, and super cute. I use baggies to organize lots of different things, so I can see myself definitely purchasing these!


----------



## GinaM (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for all the duplicate BB account replies.  I am going to try it.  I am going to do a completely different profile and see what happens!!!


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

Anyone know how to stop the GE locomotive commercial? Hearing it each time I go into a thread is annoying




  lol


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I canceled SS and am considering signing up for a second BB account.   Just curious to hear from those who have two or more accounts and what the percentage is of people who get 2 of the same boxes or if you get different boxes.  I want to do it do increase my chances of getting stuff I love but don't want to end up getting the same box on both accounts.  Thoughts?


 I have had at least 2 accounts since March and I have gotten the same box only once (April). I had 3 boxes last month and had 3 different boxes. I have since canceled my 3rd account. I have SS and GB too so I really dont need the 3rd BB account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amberlamps (Jun 12, 2012)

Wow, my box finally reached the destination MI center in my state. It took 6 days to get there from NY. I don't like this MI crap, I've received junk from China in about a week. I should get it tomorrow.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

My tracking is finally working. Expected delivery date is the 15th.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 12, 2012)

Received my box. I think number 8. Mask, facial moisturizer, Ada Bronzer, bandaids, stainiac and that's all. Though there is coupon to artspace which I have no current use for since me and my fiancee are saving up to move out and get married, but its 25 off first purchase. Anyone who wants link its www.artspace.com/birchbox. Doesn't seem like u need a code or anything. If we were moving out soon id probably use, but we aren't for almost a year.


----------



## annacristina (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm getting box 26! But only on Friday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> SO IMPATIENT!


----------



## ordinarysarah (Jun 12, 2012)

I read that most people who received the Dr. Jart BB in this box got an almost empty tube. That is what I'm getting in my box. If it's almost empty, I plan on contacting Birchbox to complain--has anyone else done that? Did they send you a new sample or compensate you in any way?


----------



## amberlamps (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ordinarysarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I read that most people who received the Dr. Jart BB in this box got an almost empty tube. That is what I'm getting in my box. If it's almost empty, I plan on contacting Birchbox to complain--has anyone else done that? Did they send you a new sample or compensate you in any way?


 The empty Jart BB cream was the blue bottle in May's box. I think the Jart BB cream in this month's box is in the brown tube and full.


----------



## ordinarysarah (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The empty Jart BB cream was the blue bottle in May's box. I think the Jart BB cream in this month's box is in the brown tube and full.


 Oh, good to know!! Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was really looking forward to trying a BB cream, so I'm glad it's not this month that had an issue.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *annacristina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box 26! But only on Friday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> SO IMPATIENT!


jealous !!!


----------



## lorizav (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've had two boxes since January and have yet to receive the same box, one is for a friend and one for me.  Then in Feb I ordered a second box for me.  March with the Teen Vogue boxes came up and I ordered another box to use for extras and gifts.  So I have 4 boxes coming now, for me and a friend here in Belize, and I've not once gotten the same boxes.  Luck of the draw?  Radically different profiles?  She is completely opposite from me, younger, different skin color, type, different hair color, type, different likes, everything.  Weirdly enough, she ends up getting some of the more boring boxes every month, so I'm going to change up her profile.  For $30 a month for me, she pays for hers, I get a huge variety of things and it always pays for itself in spades.  I've gotten the beauty blender, the Revolution Beauty Balm, Tarte Lipsurgence and the Fresh lip sugar, Stila sparkle liner, quite a few polishes through Zoya, Color Club and Essie, the Modcloth headband (which I really wanted, hope I get the polka dot one), lots of hair oils, great skin products that I love, all sorts of goodies.  I probably just jinxed myself, but there are some boxes that I wouldn't mind getting doubles of, the by Terry stuff would have been great for me, I loved it in Sample Society.  You get way more of a chance of getting at least one of the talked about sought after products if you have multiple boxes.  The it product this month I didn't get, but it wouldn't have been a must have for me, anyway, I wanted the headband over the bronzer this month and was excited to see it in my box preview.  And even if I get a different color than what I want, the design sounds like something that'll work for me so I'll probably just order the one I want, so Birchbox marketing definitely works!  I'd say go for it.  It's been fun for me.


 This is my second month with BB.  I have 2 very different profiles and received EXACTLY the same boxes this month , which by the way are up for swap, pretty much everything


----------



## AmyElizabeth (Jun 12, 2012)

I received box #15 I think. No stila or cute bandaids but I did get the modcloth headband. I am currently in a swap for the green one as I received the red one. Pretty excited for that!


----------



## AmyElizabeth (Jun 12, 2012)

For those that received the full size Stila bronzer, how is it??? Do you put it on over foundation?


----------



## pinktergal (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I cancelled SS and am considering signing up for a second BB account.   Just curious to hear from those who have two or more accounts and what the percentage is of people who get 2 of the same boxes or if you get different boxes.  I want to do it do increase my chances of getting stuff I love but don't want to end up getting the same box on both accounts.  Thoughts?


 *I've had 2 BB subs for two months. Although the profiles are different, the boxes have been the same.  Luckily I liked my BBs the past 2 months. *


----------



## wadedl (Jun 12, 2012)

Finally got my box today even though it wasn't supposed to be here until the 14th.

I got box 24 and that Jouer Sample is tiny, goes well with my skin tone though. I like the Stainiac how it is more of a jelly and not just a liquid like the benefit one I threw away recently. I will definitely use everything on my trip to Sedona. I will have my husband help me apply the self tanner the day before we leave and the other while we are there if it works well.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 12, 2012)

nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got my box today even though it wasn't supposed to be here until the 14th.
> 
> I got box 24 and that Jouer Sample is tiny, goes well with my skin tone though. I like the Stainiac how it is more of a jelly and not just a liquid like the benefit one I threw away recently. I will definitely use everything on my trip to Sedona. I will have my husband help me apply the self tanner the day before we leave and the other while we are there if it works well.


----------



## amandah (Jun 12, 2012)

Anybody with box 2 .... How many tanning wipes did you get? 1 or 2?


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anybody with box 2 .... How many tanning wipes did you get? 1 or 2?


2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yep, 2 wipes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got my box today even though it wasn't supposed to be here until the 14th.
> 
> ...


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone get box #11? If so, what color eyeko? Thanks!


I got box #11 and it was "Chocolate"


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 12, 2012)

I got my box today, but never got a shipping notification haha! This is my fourth month with BB, and the second time this has happened. I don't really care; it's actually kind of fun to not be able to track it and have it suddenly appear in my mailbox with no warning... I just think it's kind of amusing. Maybe I'm too easily amused.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today, but never got a shipping notification haha! This is my fourth month with BB, and the second time this has happened. I don't really care; it's actually kind of fun to not be able to track it and have it suddenly appear in my mailbox with no warning... I just think it's kind of amusing. Maybe I'm too easily amused.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Nah, we get you.  Or maybe I'm easily amused too?  I think it's nice when sometimes things are out of our control so that we are surprised, in a good way, of course.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scawolita (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got box #11 and it was "Chocolate"


 Thanks! I didn't know there was a chocolate


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 12, 2012)

> Thanks! I didn't know there was a chocolate


 Thats strange, im only seeing black, old gold, &amp; petrol blue in The BB shop


----------



## PatriciaAO (Jun 12, 2012)

Got my BB today. I got box #9. I got the Eyeko fat stick in black, I can get much more use out of that than the blue or even the gold. I'm happy with the box overall.  I actually signed up for a second account so really really hoping the Glamour boxes next month are awesome!!


----------



## Stephaniedeex33 (Jun 12, 2012)

Has this happened to anyone? My BB has been in edgewood since the 8th and had a DD of the 12th meaning today. It was in my local post office on the 9th so I assumed it'd be here either today or even yesterday. I just checked tracking and it says that its in a post office in Jersey City! Is this normal? I thought that the BBs were from jersey? -__- I just want my box already lol


----------



## Foureaves (Jun 12, 2012)

Got Box 16 today in the mail - I'm okay with it all.  Not overly excited, but hey..$10 bucks is not too bad, plus it's better than Beauty Army - sheesh, and they wanna charge $12!!


----------



## brio444 (Jun 12, 2012)

I got box #20 today.  After previously whining about no makeup since January, this month I got a bunch!

Stainiac

By Terry foundation (2 foil packs - probably still more than the Jart's samples, lol) eyeko fat stick in Petrol - swatched on my hand, pretty dark teal color, but probably not an ideal color for me By Terry rose-something lotion The Joya Ames perfume is the CUTEST tiny little roller ball!   and a plastic bag.  Really?
I also have #2 coming on my second account, which is pretty fun.  Debating whether to keep box #2 for the glamour boxes?  I really should cancel since I'm going to keep Glossy Box.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 12, 2012)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhh i can't wait to see what box #2 is going to be! i've been checking by feedback method all day even though i know it won't show up til after my shipping notice gets to me. but but but ! i just can't help it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amberlamps (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got my box today even though it wasn't supposed to be here until the 14th.
> 
> ...


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahhhhhhhhhhhhh i can't wait to see what box #2 is going to be! i've been checking by feedback method all day even though i know it won't show up til after my shipping notice gets to me. but but but ! i just can't help it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I just reactivated my second account on Saturday! I want to know what my box is going to be too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just reactivated my second account on Saturday! I want to know what my box is going to be too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 How do you deactivate and reactivate accounts without having to wait on the waiting list for subs to open?


----------



## wadedl (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you're looking for good food in Sedona, I highly recommend the Barking Frog and ChocolaTree. The former has the best burger in all of AZ (It's called Sedona's best burger or something) and if you're 21+ you should try their prickly pear cocktail. The latter is a vegan/raw place but it's really good.
> 
> If you're hiking, my favorite trail is the Cow Patties trail. Excellent views, bring a camera.


 Thanks for the tips. I will definitely keep them in mind we are looking for places to go while we are there. We have been meaning to try a vegan/raw place so being on vacation will give us an excuse.


----------



## Jackieblue (Jun 12, 2012)

I was very excited to get the Stainiac, but my first test drive left me pretty underwhelmed. I didn't think it was nearly as nice as the stain I have in a similar color by Beaute. Took a while for it to feel un-goopy. The Beaute goes on much nicer and seems to stay better. Glad I got it as a sample though. I will try it again. JMHO.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you deactivate and reactivate accounts without having to wait on the waiting list for subs to open?



once you have a second account you can close it after your monthly delivery/leaving feedback. and just call them up to start it again , though i think i did it via the website by just clicking on the monthly subscription.


----------



## Ching Chang (Jun 12, 2012)

Just a quick question, ladies!

I received the eyeko fat stick in charcoal in this month's BB and I wasn't sure how to use it. I don't really wear eye makeup besides eyeliner....has anyone tried using the fat stick as an eyeliner? What are your opinions on it? Thanks in advance!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you deactivate and reactivate accounts without having to wait on the waiting list for subs to open?


On my second account it said something like "we miss you! resubscribe today." and then you just go to it and click it and it works. I was surprised I didn't have to wait on any list.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> On my second account it said something like "we miss you! resubscribe today." and then you just go to it and click it and it works. I was surprised I didn't have to wait on any list.


 Thanks guys! I was wondering about that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thats strange, im only seeing black, old gold, &amp; petrol blue in The BB shop


I dunno, it says "Chocolate" on the box, and it's dark brown? I was kind of hoping for the Old Gold, but I like the Chocolate, too.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ching Chang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just a quick question, ladies!
> 
> ...


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I dunno, it says "Chocolate" on the box, and it's dark brown? I was kind of hoping for the Old Gold, but I like the Chocolate, too.


 ​Im assuming there wont be a variety of colors going out in box 11's. That sucks, I really wanted the gold also


----------



## sky595 (Jun 12, 2012)

Does anyone have significant experience with this UPS MI system? My tracking number lists my zip code, the weight of my box consistent with others receiving the same one ( Box #16), updated last night saying it arrived at our regional sorting facility (Orlando), and updated today saying it arrived at my local post office this afternoon. 

The weird thing is that an hour after it "arrived" at my local post office, it was updated as having arrived at a post office in Southeastern, Pennsylvania, and then again later on at a USPS sort facility in Philadelphia. Huh? I live in Florida.

I don't know much about how the system works, but I'm hoping it just is delayed in updating. I reallllly hope that somehow the number wasn't reused  simultaneously and thus marked undeliverable. Its so close to home!!!!!!!


----------



## thr33things (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sky595* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone have significant experience with this UPS MI system? My tracking number lists my zip code, the weight of my box consistent with others receiving the same one ( Box #16), updated last night saying it arrived at our regional sorting facility (Orlando), and updated today saying it arrived at my local post office this afternoon.
> 
> ...


 It's never reliable for me. The package stays in Edgewood, NY for days and it's not updated until the day the package shows up. I wouldn't trust it much.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thats strange, im only seeing black, old gold, &amp; petrol blue in The BB shop


  i got satin taupe last month


----------



## poopfruit (Jun 13, 2012)

Lol, it's funny how the most unassuming products always end up being my favorites.

I got box 9 and I was really excited for the stainiac and the eyeko, but the likewise spf moisturizer is probably the best item out of the whole box


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 13, 2012)

Mmmmm...my peanut butter cookie LUNA bar was delicious!


----------



## americanclassic (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm REALLY pleased with my birchbox! I unsubbed because I kept getting the runt-of-the-litter boxes like this:




a LOT smaller IRL, all free samples except the tiny porefessionals worth like $3-4. and that month had some great boxes :|
where it was all free samples I never used, and one teeny tiny deluxe sample. but I'm getting box 4 this month:




looking at the pics I don't see any boxes that make me think "oohh wow, I feel sorry for whoever's getting that box, when another person is getting this box". I know some products cost a lot more than others, but I think the boxes should be distributed by quantity/quality rather than list price--because honestly some of those things are waay overpriced for what they are. at least they all have some products in common--I feel like all the boxes are worth it.

haven't gotten my box yet, but I already like some of the products; I love the stainiac, and I tried the same free sample of yu-be from sephora's sample basket. bandaids seem silly but fun. anyone know if the eyeko pen comes in normal colors or just blue and gold?


----------



## MKCurio (Jun 13, 2012)

I can't wait to injure myself so I can use these Band-Aids.  Favorite thing in my box!

after this month I was really considering canceling but I cashed in mine and my BFs points and he's getting his fave new shaving cream and I'm getting the Nuxe Reve de miel lip balm + free shipping (from his shaving cream) all paid for with points!


----------



## tevans (Jun 13, 2012)

Did anyone else see that BB is joining with Glamour for the July boxes ?!?


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 13, 2012)

pretty shocked to wake up (so early. so so early. my daughter is 16 months old today. her internal alarm just exploded?) and not find any new pages of posts. the other day y'all kicked my ass with like 4 new pages, haha.

waiting for my shipping notice on 2nd box! so i can finally know what i am getting   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

anyone been swatching yet ? (eye sticks etc)


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 13, 2012)

> pretty shocked to wake up (so early. so so early. my daughter is 16 months old today. her internal alarm just exploded?) and not find any new pages of posts. the other day y'all kicked my ass with like 4 new pages, haha. waiting for my shipping notice on 2nd box! so i can finally know what i am gettingÂ   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> anyone been swatching yet ? (eye sticks etc)


 Did you say you just reactivated your 2nd account and it's suppose to ship out today?


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you say you just reactivated your 2nd account and it's suppose to ship out today?



that's what it looks like. hoping so anyway - the girl i talked to said it would most likely be going out with the next big wave (today now). nothing in my inbox yet though.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 13, 2012)

You're late to the party; already a thread and some juicy spoilers/speculations!



> Originally Posted by *tevans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did anyone else see that BB is joining with Glamour for the July boxes ?!?


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 13, 2012)

> that's what it looks like. hoping so anyway - the girl i talked to said it would most likely be going out with the next big wave (today now). nothing in my inbox yet though.


 I hope my second one goes out today then! I just want to know what's in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope my second one goes out today then! I just want to know what's in it




exactly ! it probably will if you did it around/before i did. ( i did monday i think)


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 13, 2012)

> exactly ! it probably will if you did it around/before i did. ( i did monday i think)


 I did on Saturday!


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did on Saturday!




yay should be going out today then ! who knows if "going out" has anything to do with actually leaving the originating destination, but at least we could see which boxes they are  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ok the 5am wake up is starting to wear the baby down so we're aiming for a nap. guess i'll find out later~  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tevans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did anyone else see that BB is joining with Glamour for the July boxes ?!?


 Yup!! Theres already a thread started for the July boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />​ Im excited about it! it seems like whenever birchbox does​ a collaboration box, they are much much better!​ Plus, I just added a second subscription so next month I will receive two boxes​  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />​  ​ Heres the link to the Glamour Box Discussion:​ 
https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126200/spoilers-july-birchbox-partners-with-glamour-magazine​


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Jun 13, 2012)

I got the Eyeko fat eye stick in "old gold" and I am LOVING it. I also prefer the staniac to the Benetint I usually use.


----------



## LotteDa81 (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Gretski7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have been getting 2 boxes for the past few months and 2 months have been 2 of the same. I think I'm going to change my profile some more to make them very different. I hope this works or I'll end up canceling one box. On the plus side, I've gotten really good boxes both times.


 Same here.This is my second month subscribing to Birchbox and both of my box subs are the same so far.My profiles are different except for age and income.I'm going to change my age on my second sub this time around. One a positive note, my boxes have been nice ones.Last month I got two Stila liners!


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FooFooShnickens* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the Eyeko fat eye stick in "old gold" and I am LOVING it. I also prefer the staniac to the Benetint I usually use.


 What box did you get?​


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What box did you get?​


 Box 9.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 13, 2012)

I want my 20% off coupon so I can place an order already. Gonna cash in 500 points and get me some Kerastase


----------



## JessicaMarie (Jun 13, 2012)

My box is out for delivery. Should be here any minute now! Although, I swear the mailman likes to torture me and come later than usual whenever he delivers my Birchboxes.


----------



## JessicaMarie (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want my 20% off coupon so I can place an order already. Gonna cash in 500 points and get me some Kerastase


 Last month was my third month and I too was waiting for my coupon to place an order, but I never got one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 13, 2012)

YAY! My box is finally out for delivery! I can't wait to see what color Eyeko Fat stick I got and I'm also looking forward to trying the staniac and the Yu-be moisturizer. I'll save the bathsoak for this weekend and give hubby the Luna Bar (unless it's chocolate peppermint... then I might have to cheat on my diet, LOL!). My skin79 BB cream order is also out for delivery (Double Yay!!!). Today's a good day!





*It's kind of funny that I haven't even gotten my June box yet and I'm already antsy to get the July Glamour BB, LOL!


----------



## JessP (Jun 13, 2012)

My box finally arrived! I received Box 19 -


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Last month was my third month and I too was waiting for my coupon to place an order, but I never got one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


  The June box is my third box and I haven't gotten a coupon either. I'm starting to wonder if they still do those


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 13, 2012)

Gosh, if you like those tanning wipes you could probably get a ton of them for very little trade right now, since so many people have them and don't want them! Maybe I'll try mine tonight.

I got box 2 and love the bronzer. I used it as a primer today and it makes me look like I'm naturally a bit tanner on my face (I'm normally quite pale, but it gives me the look like I've been outdoors for a week and worn sunscreen, but a little color sneaks in there). I also like how hard it is to screw up applying the stain, because I don't usually do too well with stains.

Whether I get a low-value BB or a high-value BB, they tend to be products I will use and enjoy. I wasn't too happy with April (I got the infamous BeFine stuff and a lip gloss that was kind of meh), but there's always something I like or would buy again in each box.


----------



## JessicaMarie (Jun 13, 2012)

It's here! It was like my own little beauty filled Christmas! Not only did I get my Birchbox, I also received my Target Beauty Bag! I love the Eyeko Liquid Liner already. I got it in black, which is great because it will definitely get plenty of use. Also, that Yu-Be sample is such a baby lil thing. From the pictures, I expected it to be bigger, lol.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Pellen (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's here! It was like my own little beauty filled Christmas! Not only did I get my Birchbox, I also received my Target Beauty Bag! I love the Eyeko Liquid Liner already. I got it in black, which is great because it will definitely get plenty of use. Also, that Yu-Be sample is such a baby lil thing. From the pictures, I expected it to be bigger, lol.


OHOHOHOOHOHOHOH!!!! Maybe I will be that lucky today too!!! And to make it the full trifecta my Mom Vox Box could be there too!!!


----------



## o0jeany0o (Jun 13, 2012)

How do you guys put on the Staniac? I tried it yesterday and I loved how it looked on me but the finger I used to blend it in was all red and didn't come off for a while. Do I use a sponge?


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *o0jeany0o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you guys put on the Staniac? I tried it yesterday and I loved how it looked on me but the finger I used to blend it in was all red and didn't come off for a while. Do I use a sponge?


 I dont know.. its too bright on me, I dont like it at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I have 2 of them


----------



## urbandecaylover (Jun 13, 2012)

For anyone whoe recieved box 11 or the Borghese body soak sample, how many packets did you get?


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 13, 2012)

John Varvatos Star U.S.A.
Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream
Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac
BAND-AIDÂ® Brand Adhesive Bandages by Cynthia Rowley Bundle
Melvita Floral Water


----------



## snowwhite4965 (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How much area do you figure one of those packets will cover?


 I am 5'5", 120lbs, and I think one towelette could easily work for a light layer over my whole body.  For someone taller/ longer limbed, it would probably take 2 to cover themselves entirely.


----------



## heather4602 (Jun 13, 2012)

> my fat stick wasn't in a box. i got the dark teal-y color though. was the black the only one that came in a box? i don't rather care, I'd rather not waste packaging that i'm going to toss anyways but did anyone else get one out of the box?


Y Mine was the teal color and it didn't come in a box!


----------



## Stephaniedeex33 (Jun 13, 2012)

For everyone who received the Stila bronzer, was anyone's helix a little messed up? I mean i'm really happy I got it and I'm guessing it's from the way it was shipped and how it went from NJ to NY and then back to NJ but obviously the product doesn't move when you shake it lol. It's not a big deal but my inner neat freak is coming out lmao. Do you guys think it's worth shooting an email to BB?

 Don't know if you guys can tell by the picture :/


----------



## Squidling (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stephaniedeex33* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For everyone who received the Stila bronzer, was anyone's helix a little messed up? I mean i'm really happy I got it and I'm guessing it's from the way it was shipped and how it went from NJ to NY and then back to NJ but obviously the product doesn't move when you shake it lol. It's not a big deal but my inner neat freak is coming out lmao. Do you guys think it's worth shooting an email to BB?
> 
> Don't know if you guys can tell by the picture :/


 Mine was a bit messed up as well, but, after reading the bottle, it is common place for such things to happen. Especially since it was in transit and I'm sure it was jostled during delivery. It does not effect the product in any way.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine was a bit messed up as well, but, after reading the bottle, it is common place for such things to happen. Especially since it was in transit and I'm sure it was jostled during delivery. It does not effect the product in any way.


 yup same, just a bit messed up at the top. their packaging does say that it happens and won't affect the product at all.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stephaniedeex33* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For everyone who received the Stila bronzer, was anyone's helix a little messed up? I mean i'm really happy I got it and I'm guessing it's from the way it was shipped and how it went from NJ to NY and then back to NJ but obviously the product doesn't move when you shake it lol. It's not a big deal but my inner neat freak is coming out lmao. Do you guys think it's worth shooting an email to BB?
> 
> Don't know if you guys can tell by the picture :/


 LOL! I'm the same way. It would bother me


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 13, 2012)

I tried on the Stainiac as soon as I got it lol. I really like it, still on my lips now. I didn't think it would be flattering on me but the subtleness of it is nice... will make sure to purchase a full-size during my next sephora shopping attack.


----------



## theredwonder (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thr33things (Jun 13, 2012)

I received Box 4 today! I'm extremely happy with this box. It's my fourth month with BB and this is my favorite of all. Aside from the cologne, these products mostly are things I want/need.




Cynthia Rowley Band-Aids - $7.00

Melvita Floral Water - About $3.14

Eyeko Skinny Liquid Liner - $15.00

theBalm Stainiac - $2.29

Yu-Be Skin Cream - $1.28

Total Value - $28.71

I'm not totally sure about the Band-Aids, since on the BB website it says 40-count for $14.00 but on the card in my box it says 20-count for $15.00. This box is 20-count, so it's either worth $7.00 or $15.00.
*Yu-Be Skin Cream*
Isopropyl Myristate

Glyceryl Stearate SE

Methylparaben
They even added some jet-set theme stamps on the inside of the box. Love this little touch!


----------



## Kittables (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow! This is the second month I got my box a day early! Although I've gotta say that I wasn't impressed with any of the boxes this month. The Balm Stainiac is pretty neat, though! I'm wearing it right now. I'm so pale but the shade is SO flattering on my cheeks!! I needed a good pop of color, anyway!! :-D I've also gotta say that the lashes are beautiful, but I'm not fond of any false lashes. They're also spoken for! Hope the lady I send them to gets good use out of 'em! 

Ooh! I also got my Target Summer Beauty Box in the mail, too!!! I thought that was pretty cool! It was PACKED! I'll go over to that thread and show off the contents later.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the picture. This one is on it's way to me but won't be here until Monday. Boo! So excited though. Except for the cologne, i'm happy I got this box.


Np. I'm not crazy about the cologne either but my father will like it lol


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thr33things* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received Box 4 today! I'm extremely happy with this box. It's my fourth month with BB and this is my favorite of all. Aside from the cologne, these products are all things I want/need.
> 
> ...


----------



## JessicaMarie (Jun 13, 2012)

Hopefully this isn't against the forum rules. I would die if I got kicked out of these Birchbox monthly hunts lols. 

Anyways, here's my video unboxing Box 4.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm obsessed with bb videos


----------



## calexxia (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I noticed that I'm the only one without the jet-set theme stamps on my box, it's just the plain one lol. No big deal as I throw them out anyway.


 I was beginning to think that I was the only one here who doesn't save all the boxes!


----------



## JessicaMarie (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was beginning to think that I was the only one here who doesn't save all the boxes!


 I don't save the shipping boxes but the actual ones are fantastic for storing my makeup. Just another way that Birchbox fuels my makeup addiction...giving me more places to hold it.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was beginning to think that I was the only one here who doesn't save all the boxes!


 lol I throw them out right away,  or my cat tries to squeeze his fat tush in it.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hopefully this isn't against the forum rules. I would die if I got kicked out of these Birchbox monthly hunts lols.
> 
> Anyways, here's my video unboxing Box 4.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm obsessed with bb videos


 I enjoyed the video  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Subscribed.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 13, 2012)

arrrg did anyone get their shipping notice for this wave going out today ? i am obsessively checking my email and i'm not even sure i am in this wave. let me know if you got yours!


----------



## StellaSunshine (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm still waiting on one more box.  Crossing my fingers for the Stila bronzer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol I throw them out right away,  or my cat tries to squeeze his fat tush in it.


  lol! Awwww! What is it with cats and boxes? My mom has a cat that just loves to squeeze herself in any box she can find! So they made her up a little "boxie" with a blankie in it and she curls right up in it all the time and goes to sleep! My dog is weird... when I open my birchbox (or any sample box), she whines until I show her what I got and let her sniff each thing! I guess she thinks it's food, LOL! But I pretend she's one of the girls and is all excited too, HA HA!


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol I throw them out right away,  or my cat tries to squeeze his fat tush in it.


 lol my cat would not get out of one of my sample society boxes. It's too funny. I don't save my birchboxes, I just use them for shipping.


----------



## jkwynn (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's here! It was like my own little beauty filled Christmas! Not only did I get my Birchbox, I also received my Target Beauty Bag! I love the Eyeko Liquid Liner already. I got it in black, which is great because it will definitely get plenty of use. Also, that Yu-Be sample is such a baby lil thing. From the pictures, I expected it to be bigger, lol.


 I got both Birchboxes, AND the Target bag today, too.  AND I even went to work out, finally, lol. It was a good day!



> Originally Posted by *urbandecaylover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For anyone whoe recieved box 11 or the Borghese body soak sample, how many packets did you get?


 Two.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol! Awwww! What is it with cats and boxes? My mom has a cat that just loves to squeeze herself in any box she can find! So they made her up a little "boxie" with a blankie in it and she curls right up in it all the time and goes to sleep! My dog is weird... when I open my birchbox (or any sample box), she whines until I show her what I got and let her sniff each thing! I guess she thinks it's food, LOL! But I pretend she's one of the girls and is all excited too, HA HA!


 Lol, he is always just as excited as I am when I receive packages. He knows he can't fit but is determined to get half his body in. I did the same thing your mom did. He has his own big box but will leave it as soon as he sees a new one haha. He'll leave his bed, too. Aww, too cute, one of the girls ha. I love dogs too, my brother has a German Shepherd. I think your girl is looking for snacks LOL.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol my cat would not get out of one of my sample society boxes. It's too funny. I don't save my birchboxes, I just use them for shipping.


 Lol, too cute. She made herself comfortable.


----------



## Liber Vix (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> arrrg did anyone get their shipping notice for this wave going out today ? i am obsessively checking my email and i'm not even sure i am in this wave. let me know if you got yours!


 I was hoping to get my shipping notice today, but nothing yet. Sigh. Have never had one take so long to ship. I wonder how many waves there will be this month.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol, he is always just as excited as I am when I receive packages. He knows he can't fit but is determined to get half his body in. I did the same thing your mom did. He has his own big box but will leave it as soon as he sees a new one haha. He'll leave his bed, too. Aww, too cute, one of the girls ha. I love dogs too, my brother has a German Shepherd. I think your girl is looking for snacks LOL.


  OMG, this time she might really freak out... I'm getting a Luna bar in my box


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jun 13, 2012)

Got my 2 boxes, both with the bronzer! So excited! both box #2.  weights were .5480 and .5430


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG, this time she might really freak out... I'm getting a Luna bar in my box


----------



## manuri (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm still waiting for my shipment email too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Got my 2 boxes, both with the bronzer! So excited! both box #2.  weights were .5480 and .5430


Ooh nice! you have 2 bronzers.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh no! Has anyone heard of Bark Box? It's like Birchbox for dogs! I'm gonna have to sign my little girl up for that so she can have her barkbox and I can have my birchbox


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Jun 13, 2012)

So, I tried out the sunless tanner towels today.

I am actually pretty impressed and I am thinking about buying a box to use for some upcoming events this summer. The color turned out really natural looking, not orange like most I have tried. They also don't have the horrible stench like the Jergens Natural Glow does. My only complaint was that one towel really wasn't enough to do my whole body. I am 5'6" and 125lbs and my little towel thing started getting dry after I had my arms and whole torso done. There really wasn't enough for my legs. I tried to get it to work but I could tell it wasn't going on evenly since the dryness of the towel was making it hard to smooth over my skin right, and even harder to tell where I had already gotten and where I hadn't. I ended up grabbing the second towel and just doing my legs with that one. It worked MUCH better.

Overall the color looks really natural and is really just a hint of color.

I think if I was going to do it again I would do my legs first, then move to my arms/shoulders/chest, and then if there was any left I would do my tummy and lower back. Those areas are really never going to be seen, so they don't need the tanner as much. That way I could make one towel get everywhere that really needed it and save myself the second towel.


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I tried out the sunless tanner towels today.
> 
> ...


 Excellent! I was worried that those would look unnatural on fair skin, but I'm glad they look nice.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Liber Vix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was hoping to get my shipping notice today, but nothing yet. Sigh. Have never had one take so long to ship. I wonder how many waves there will be this month.


that makes me feel better actually - maybe they are just slow today


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 13, 2012)

Just received my box, #11. Got eyeko in Charcoal &amp; I love it!


----------



## Anneke V (Jun 13, 2012)

I was really happy w/ the self-tanner too. The color was good. I noticed that even when the towel felt dry it still applied self-tanner, as those parts did get color several hours later.

I can't stand the smell of Jergen's self-tanner either. I use the foam and I just - it smells like bad B.O. after a couple of hours. If I use it I have to put it on a night and shower in the morning. I think the color from the Birchbox tanner was much better and I'll probably be bbuying some in the future, desspite the high cost.

I am fair skinned and the dark tanner color worked fine for me.

The other product I really like is the Stainiac - and I'll be buying some of that in the future too. I've used it as blush and it really works all day.


----------



## erinkins (Jun 13, 2012)

I got box #4 and my eyeko liner was in black! I was excited about getting a turquoise, but I'm fine with getting the black too because I was looking for a good liquid liner.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 13, 2012)

New to makeuptalk and the Birchbox Subscribers thread, hello!

I got box #6 yesterday, quite excited!  I'm wearing the Masqueology Pore Minimizing mask as I type and am looking forward to trying out everything else, excluding the men's cologne sample.  Although I may end up wearing that as well, who knows? 




 

I'm pretty sure I would have never have figured out the feedback option without having read through this discussions, so thank you!


----------



## xheidi (Jun 13, 2012)

i've subscribed to bb for awhile and have been reading this forum for quite some time, but haven't joined til now. but this month, i've received box11.





sucks that my eyeko is loose from the container and it melted.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> emailed bb to ask if i can get a replacement.
ehhs, okay products. won't use much of it...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jaimelesmots (Jun 13, 2012)

i have to say i really like the men's cologne on my boyfriend.

he was adorable, he couldn't figure out how to use it (he doesnt normally wear cologne)

it kinda reminds me of his old spice aqua reef (which i go bananas for) with a little extra musk.


----------



## xheidi (Jun 13, 2012)

here's my box, box 11. 





too bad the eyeko was melted and loosened from the container when it came to me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> product down the drain!
not many products i'll use, unfortunately.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CourtneyB (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jaimelesmots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i have to say i really like the men's cologne on my boyfriend.
> 
> ...


I'm trying to convince my boyfriend to buy it. I think he will. I love it.


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 13, 2012)

Gotta say, I am loving the Stainiac. I think I may use my points for the one in Prom Queen. This is SO much better than Benetint.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 13, 2012)

I finally got my Birchbox #11 and I'm so happy with it! I got the eyeko fat stick in Charcoal and it's great! And... I hope I don't sound like a nimrod because maybe I'm just out of the loop but when I took it out of the box, the bottom of the fat stick felt loose, so I started turning it and the eyeliner is telescopic!! (squee!) That's awesome because my other fat stick (different brand) isn't. Plus I got two bath soak packets and the chocolate peppermint stick luna bar which I was hoping for. Love this box! YAY! (the card on the right is the Artspace coupon).


----------



## Auntboo (Jun 13, 2012)

> i have to say i really like the men's cologne on my boyfriend. he was adorable, he couldn't figure out how to use it (he doesnt normally wear cologne)


 Ha! I gave mine to my teenaged son and he was baffled by it - "there's no spray thingie! How does it work?!" Even after I explained that you just remove the stopper he couldn't quite make it work (I think he was afraid of crushing the vial) so I had to do it for him. I am going to try to stop by Sephora next week and see if I can talk them out of an empty sample spray vial for him to use.


----------



## maggieme (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't wait to injure myself so I can use these Band-Aids.  Favorite thing in my box!
> 
> after this month I was really considering canceling but I cashed in mine and my BFs points and he's getting his fave new shaving cream and I'm getting the Nuxe Reve de miel lip balm + free shipping (from his shaving cream) all paid for with points!


I was hoping to get the Band-Aids but didn't...and I could have used one today when I cut my finger on my stupid umbrella.




  Glad I'm not the only clumsy one here! 

How do you ladies who rarely use bandages do it?  I have them squirreled away in all my bags, in my desk at work, in the bathroom _and_ kitchen.  Maybe one day I'll grow out of it, but until then I'm impressed by your coordination.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ​Im assuming there wont be a variety of colors going out in box 11's. That sucks, I really wanted the gold also


I dunno, someone else got Charcoal... I thought I read someone got the Old Gold, but maybe I made that up.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *urbandecaylover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For anyone whoe recieved box 11 or the Borghese body soak sample, how many packets did you get?


I have box 11, and I got two packets.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thr33things* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Harmful products:
> ...


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol I throw them out right away,  or my cat tries to squeeze his fat tush in it.


Heee heee!!!


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 13, 2012)

> It's here! It was like my own little beauty filled Christmas! Not only did I get my Birchbox, I also received my Target Beauty Bag! I love the Eyeko Liquid Liner already. I got it in black, which is great because it will definitely get plenty of use. Also, that Yu-Be sample is such a baby lil thing. From the pictures, I expected it to be bigger, lol.Â


 You don't need a lot of it, though! I use Yu-Be on rough knuckles and cuticles, and it takes the tiniest amount. The first sample I ever got was from Beauty.com and it lasted for eons.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 13, 2012)

Anyone wants to get rid of their bath soak, you can have my tanning wipes--I'm up to my eyeballs in self-tanner already!


----------



## thr33things (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *thr33things* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JessicaMarie (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You don't need a lot of it, though! I use Yu-Be on rough knuckles and cuticles, and it takes the tiniest amount. The first sample I ever got was from Beauty.com and it lasted for eons.


 Oooh that's good to know. I actually liked the baby tube, I thought it was so adorable.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 13, 2012)

Yes!  I want to sign up my dog but at $25 it's a little pricy. There is even a Barkbox thread

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125858/barkbox/30#post_1886108



> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh no! Has anyone heard of Bark Box? It's like Birchbox for dogs! I'm gonna have to sign my little girl up for that so she can have her barkbox and I can have my birchbox


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> arrrg did anyone get their shipping notice for this wave going out today ? i am obsessively checking my email and i'm not even sure i am in this wave. let me know if you got yours!


 I haven't BUT I do have feedback buttons in the June shop even though it still shows May's box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Time to play my favorite game of follow the feedback buttons  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't BUT I do have feedback buttons in the June shop even though it still shows May's box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Time to play my favorite game of follow the feedback buttons  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
boo still no feedback links for me ! i have the patience of a ... well maybe like a gnat. something tiny. lol.  what do you think you are getting ?


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I dunno, someone else got Charcoal... I thought I read someone got the Old Gold, but maybe I made that up.


 I got Charcoal &amp; im happy with it.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got my Birchbox #11 and I'm so happy with it! I got the eyeko fat stick in Charcoal and it's great! And... I hope I don't sound like a nimrod because maybe I'm just out of the loop but when I took it out of the box, the bottom of the fat stick felt loose, so I started turning it and the eyeliner is telescopic!! (squee!) That's awesome because my other fat stick (different brand) isn't. Plus I got two bath soak packets and the chocolate peppermint stick luna bar which I was hoping for. Love this box! YAY! (the card on the right is the Artspace coupon).


 ​Box twins!!



LOL!!


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> boo still no feedback links for me ! i have the patience of a ... well maybe like a gnat. something tiny. lol.  what do you think you are getting ?


 Box 9  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh well... you win some you lose some.

Oops I meant Box 7, I have Box 9 which I love with the eyeko fat eyestick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 13, 2012)

Did the art coupon things come in every box? I didn't get one in my Box #2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box 9  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh well... you win some you lose some.



oh i bet lots pf people would want that eyeko stick/to trade even.

i am kinda hoping for more tanning wipes. i am not a skinny wench i need to double up~


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 13, 2012)

> oh i bet lots pf people would want that eyeko stick/to trade even. i am kinda hoping for more tanning wipes. i am not a skinny wench i need to double up~


 Do you have a trade list? I have 2 of the tanning towelettes on mine if you want to take a look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oops I meant box 7 I have box 9 already and like it


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Denise Moya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Do you have a trade list? I have 2 of the tanning towelettes on mine if you want to take a look


i've been working on one in notepad all day but kept getting distracted. woops.  i'm just waiting to see which box i'm getting for #2 but it won't updateeeeeeeeeeeeee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> then i will know what the rest of the stuff on my trade list will be and i'll post it !

anything you are looking for? PM me if you have something in mind.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> oops I meant box 7 I have box 9 already and like it


 
right on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> they are a bit similar but you still get the fat stick and the hair stuff! swoon~


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did the art coupon things come in every box? I didn't get one in my Box #2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 ​I found mine underneath the bottom layer of tissue paper.


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> right on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> they are a bit similar but you still get the fat stick and the hair stuff! swoon~


 I am trying to see the bright side of things... haha but really both boxes will be pretty good and somewhat different. I will try everything and hope for the best.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thr33things* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I guess that is kind of confusing! I guess I'll start off by saying I have VERY bad acne when I don't keep a close eye on what products I use and don't use. I ended up going to a esthetician, who gave me a 2-page list of ingredients to avoid. These ingredients will irritate the skin and cause serious breakouts. Unfortunetely, a lot of products contain these harmful ingredients. So the first thing I do when I get my Birchbox is check the ingredients on anything I may put on my skin against my list to make sure it's safe. I thought maybe it would be helpful for everyone if I posted it here! Methylparaben, however, is NOT on my list, but I try to avoid any type of parabens anyway. It's been linked to cancer.
> ...


Thanks for the specific information! I do have acne-prone skin, so I am fairly cautious about what I put on my face as well. I don't break out often anymore, but I HATE when it happens, so I am religious about washing my face and monitoring how it feels, etc. I have done some reading on parabens, but the others were new to me. Good to know for future reference! Thank you again!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Denise Moya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Do you have a trade list? I have 2 of the tanning towelettes on mine if you want to take a look
> ...


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just out of curiosity, why do you think it will ship today? I re-activated my third account a few days ago and it said it would ship out June 20th.. what does it say under 'My Account' when you log in?



i thought it was going to ship today (per a phone convo) but i guess i am boned  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  maybe the 20th for me as well? no shipping date showing under my account at all.

_*Wondering when your Birchbox will ship?* Birchboxes are like magazinesâ€”they come out once a month. Please refer to your order confirmation email to see when your first Birchbox will ship._


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 13, 2012)

I think the little beauty blender cleanser is so cute, and its the perfect size for travel. I have a big one already so I can always keep this sample sized one and refill it whenever I go somewhere. I thought I would actually maybe use the deer modcloth headband but the more I look at it the more I wish they had sent me a red polka dot one, gah! I guess I will be keeping the bandaids too since I had no luck trading that. Other than that, I am excited to try the self tanning wipes, I am using my St Tropes self tanner from my QVC Test Tube right now, so I havent had a chance to try them yet. This weekend I might go visit family out of town, so it may be a good chance to give it a go. I already said earlier I think the Staniac sucks, I gave it to my sister and am hoping to trade the other one.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 13, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did the art coupon things come in every box? I didn't get one in my Box #2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 


> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found mine underneath the bottom layer of tissue paper.​


 I just checked...didn't get one :/ Oh well...just wanted to look at it and see what it was about.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## murflegirl (Jun 13, 2012)

Ahhhh I get to go home tomorrow (stay in my work city through the week for work) and I can't wait to get my birchbox &amp; target bag!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the art coupon in one box and the modcloth coupon in the other box. I guess it depends on what box you got? It just says 'get 25.00 off your first purchase. Visit www.artspace.com/birchbox to join today'


 Thanks!


----------



## Lotus Luxe (Jun 13, 2012)

I've never contacted birchbox before for anything so I'm just wondering, do they usually reply back quickly? I had a broken item in my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lotus Luxe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've never contacted birchbox before for anything so I'm just wondering, do they usually reply back quickly? I had a broken item in my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ehhhh, I usually hear back from them a week later


----------



## xheidi (Jun 14, 2012)

i got charcoal too!


----------



## bethbr00tality (Jun 14, 2012)

I posted my BB &amp; myglam on my blog this month.. usually I do a video but there wasn't much to say.  The value on both were decent and they were interesting products.  No one to blast, no one to necessarily praise (yet!), though I may come monthly favorites time, haha.


----------



## beautyandbrains (Jun 14, 2012)

Ladies who got the By Terry Expert Light Perfecting Foundation Sample, have you tried it yet and do you have any thoughts? I love that the full size has a built in brush and that it was rated good for travel as I seem to be doing a lot of that lately and would love to lighten up my makeup bag. But I don't want to invest that much money if the foundation isn't great.

Thanks!


----------



## SetToStunning (Jun 14, 2012)

I got box 9!! I'm very happy with it. Here's my video if anyone is curious.

I can't wait to try the tanner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 14, 2012)

Has anybody checked out the Luna Bars on the Birchbox website compared to in the store or online?  Birchbox has what looks like a box of 15 of the 0.7 oz bars for $18.75.  I am thinking they are crazy.  Aren't 1.69 oz Luna Bars are $1.00 each at CVS or Walgreens?  Has anybody else noticed this?  I got Box #2.  Yes, the peanut butter Luna Bar.  I haven't taken a picture of my whole box yet, so I'm waiting before I eat it.  I am thinking I will stop at CVS next to my house in the morning and see if they have the Chocolate Peppermint ones when I head out to Oakview Mall for the Bath and Body Works semi-annual sale.  I need something yummy for breakfast because I work at night and I'm getting up in the morning, which I never do unless it's really important. 




 My Birchbox arrived today.  My feedback buttons are available when I click each item on my Box page, and I am happy to say I can leave feedback for all 5 items in my box.  I was worried Birchbox might cheat us out of being able to leave feedback for the Luna Bar since it's a food item. 




 I can't wait to try the stila one-step bronzer.  I plan to use it on my decolletage where the lower part isn't getting as tan as the rest.  Does anybody have any tips for that?  I've never used a bronzer at all before.

Tammy


----------



## Meghan Leigh (Jun 14, 2012)

*WAIT A MINUTE.*

Did EVERYONE get their fat eyeko stick in an eyeko box?! My BB didn't come with a box for the eyeko stick, it was just in my BB.  I didn't even know what color it was called because it doesn't say it on the product and there was no box.





see, no box for the eyeko.

By the way, mine is a goldish color.
Also, am I the only one that has been using the staniac solely on my cheeks?! I haven't read that anyone else is in the thread yet.  I love it! I recently ran out of blush and now I think I'm going to stick with this! It gives me perfect color! I'm so glad I got one in each of my boxes! 

OH and, does anyone else think the bronzer video BB did was awful?! I've never used a liquid bronzer before! I typically use a Cargo bronzer or a BareMinerals bronzer... I don't even own a sponge, haha.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 14, 2012)

Also, am I the only one that has been using the staniac solely on my cheeks?

I use it only on my cheeks...I've been putting some on in the morning and no other makeup, and it's just beautiful! I love the stuff and will probably use my pts on a full size  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love that it lasts all day!


----------



## Lainy (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Luna Bars are around 88 cents at my walmart. The Cynthia Rowley band-aids are $2.54 at target. Birchbox is crazy for selling them for $14 on their website.....


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meghan Leigh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *WAIT A MINUTE.*
> 
> Did EVERYONE get their eyeko stick in a box?! My BB didn't come with a box for the eyeko stick....


 Nope. The Eyeko Fat Eye Stick was in boxes 9, 11 &amp; 20 while the Skinny Liquid Eyeliner was only in box 4.


----------



## Meghan Leigh (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nope. The Eyeko Fat Eye Stick was in boxes 9, 11 &amp; 20 while the Skinny Liquid Eyeliner was only in box 4.


 Sorry for the confusion! I received the FAT eye stick, but it did not come IN a eyeko box. It was just in my BB without a brand box to contain it-- I had no idea what color it was called because it doesn't say it on the tube.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did the art coupon things come in every box? I didn't get one in my Box #2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Even if you didn't get the coupon, I'm pretty sure you can still you it if you use the link.  I posted it a few days ago when I got my box.  It's http://www.artspace.com/birchbox.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  There was no code or anything.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meghan Leigh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Sorry for the confusion! I received the FAT eye stick, but it did not come IN a eyeko box. It was just in my BB without a brand box to contain it-- I had no idea what color it was called because it doesn't say it on the tube.


I got the same box as you (twice), and no eyeko box. Just from what I've seen, I don't think anyone with our particular box got the eyeko box. Who knows? Maybe they did our box first, packing wise, and thought that the box was too much, then changed their mind? Or maybe some came with boxes and some didn't, so they just picked one type of box to not include the box in? (Wow, everything about these last two sentences is confusing.)

It would be nice to have the eyeko box, but since I'm not really allergic to anything, it wasn't a huge deal.


----------



## pinktergal (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meghan Leigh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Sorry for the confusion! I received the FAT eye stick, but it did not come IN a eyeko box. It was just in my BB without a brand box to contain it-- I had no idea what color it was called because it doesn't say it on the tube.


*My fat eyeko came in a box. (#20) *


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I dunno, someone else got Charcoal... I thought I read someone got the Old Gold, but maybe I made that up.


 I got the old gold and I LOVE it!!

And mine came in an eyeko box. Wonder why some didn't?


----------



## Janamaste (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So BB is selling them for $1.25ea. My grocery store typically sells them for that as well.

Although, once a month (or so) they go on sale for $1 and I stock up.


----------



## hindsighting (Jun 14, 2012)

My box is taking a long time this time so I peeked and I'm so happy with it!


----------



## injectionenvy (Jun 14, 2012)

Did everyone get the men's cologne? What did people think of this? The smell of it kind of made me queasy so I can't even give it to my boyfriend. I guess I'm just not into colognes.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 14, 2012)

I love the cologne and if I had a bf I would get him to use it. Love the smell.


----------



## Blackbirdxo (Jun 14, 2012)

I got it and I actually really liked it. Boyfriend wants me to use birchbox points on it for him =]


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 14, 2012)

Ah boo - i called today and got Whitney and she said my 2nd box won't be going out til next week (i think the 20th) - aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhh so much twitchy clicking to see what's in my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Oh well, that's what i get for waiting so long i guess.
I made my trade list since i won;t know the other items for so long. Check it out, even if it is sparse ~


What's up with the other girls who were waiting on delivery notification ?


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Janamaste* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> So BB is selling them for $1.25ea. My grocery store typically sells them for that as well.
> ...


  Stores sell the 1.69oz luna bars for 1.00 to 1.25 each. What she meant is a box of 15 bars that are only 0.7oz each is 18.75 on the BB site. The bars are smaller and you pay more so it really is a rip off if you ask me. I also wouldn't pay 6.99 for a box of 10 minis because if that's the size we got in our BB, it would take like 4 of those to equal one regular luna bar which is only about a buck anyway!


----------



## mlsephora (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FooFooShnickens* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the old gold and I LOVE it!!
> 
> And mine came in an eyeko box. Wonder why some didn't?


I got that one too, and it also came in a box. Have you tried yours yet? I am worried it will be too bright for my fair skin...


----------



## cjeanette (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *injectionenvy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did everyone get the men's cologne? What did people think of this? The smell of it kind of made me queasy so I can't even give it to my boyfriend. I guess I'm just not into colognes.


  My H got it in his BB last month.  I don't love it, but don't mind it.  He is going to use up the sample but I wouldn't buy it.

I do hope I don't get it a my extra in my box though.


----------



## Liber Vix (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ah boo - i called today and got Whitney and she said my 2nd box won't be going out til next week (i think the 20th) - aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhh so much twitchy clicking to see what's in my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Oh well, that's what i get for waiting so long i guess.
> 
> ...


 I've still got nothing: no shipping notification, no feedback buttons, still showing May's box. I've been subbing since april 2011 and it has never taken so long. If mine is in fact shipping on the 20th, ok, but I wish something would update so I would at least know it's actually on it's way and they didn't somehow just...forget me this month or something. There's a big difference between shipping on the 10th and shipping on the 20th, IMO. I wonder why there is such a disparity. I'm super patient as long as I know it's on it's way. Not to be paranoid, but I think I might call just to make sure.


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 14, 2012)

Yay got my other box shipping notice!


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Liber Vix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've still got nothing: no shipping notification, no feedback buttons, still showing May's box. I've been subbing since april 2011 and it has never taken so long. If mine is in fact shipping on the 20th, ok, but I wish something would update so I would at least know it's actually on it's way and they didn't somehow just...forget me this month or something. There's a big difference between shipping on the 10th and shipping on the 20th, IMO. I wonder why there is such a disparity. I'm super patient as long as I know it's on it's way. Not to be paranoid, but I think I might call just to make sure.


i'd call - well, i did. haha. i was feeling paranoid that nothing was even showing up as a shipping date. so i confirmed that i have one reserved and it's going out "next week". i'm just assuming the 20th cos of how they ship.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yay got my other box shipping notice!


yay finally !


----------



## jkwynn (Jun 14, 2012)

The eyeko fat stick I got this month (charcoal in box #11) came in it's own box, but the one I got last month (taupe in box #7) didn't.


----------



## Liber Vix (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i'd call - well, i did. haha. i was feeling paranoid that nothing was even showing up as a shipping date. so i confirmed that i have one reserved and it's going out "next week". i'm just assuming the 20th cos of how they ship.


 Just called and Whitney told me I'd be in the second wave of boxes going out. Didn't get a specific date but that's okay, just wanted to make sure I am in fact getting one. On the plus side, by the time I get this one it will almost be time already for July's. So I tell myself so I'm not so overwhelmed by jealousy at all the lucky ducks who have their boxes, lol!


----------



## TinaMarina (Jun 14, 2012)

Same for me. Mine was just loose without it's own box. I think mine is the black/charcoal color, but like yours, no label!



> Originally Posted by *Meghan Leigh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Sorry for the confusion! I received the FAT eye stick, but it did not come IN a eyeko box. It was just in my BB without a brand box to contain it-- I had no idea what color it was called because it doesn't say it on the tube.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 14, 2012)

Has anyone tried the pore minimizing mask? And if so, did you like it?


----------



## poopfruit (Jun 14, 2012)

that's weird, my eyeko didn't come in a box either.


----------



## thr33things (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Janamaste* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Liber Vix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just called and Whitney told me I'd be in the second wave of boxes going out. Didn't get a specific date but that's okay, just wanted to make sure I am in fact getting one. On the plus side, by the time I get this one it will almost be time already for July's. So I tell myself so I'm not so overwhelmed by jealousy at all the lucky ducks who have their boxes, lol!




i can't imagine - your patience is amazing ! i'm losing my mind over a second one, let alone a first !

that's a good outlook, ,lol. bring on july !  i'm lying. i hate july - tooo hotttttt


----------



## Liber Vix (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LOL! I know I'll be compulsively checking my email till then, so I'm not TOTALLY zen about it. I just hate getting it so late that it will be old news once I post the review to my blog.


----------



## jaimelesmots (Jun 14, 2012)

I had box 9 and got the Old Gold Eyeko Fat stick in a eyeko box. That's really odd that some came with boxes and some didn't. I also think it's odd that the product isn't labeled with the color name...


----------



## elviscupcake (Jun 14, 2012)

My box #2 should be in my mail box today. This is my third box and I am pretty excited. I am just kind of hoping that my Stila One Step Bronzer is not too mixed up after making its way all the way to the West Coast. I am pretty content and happy with my box this month, but I am very curious about the Melvita Floral Water. Has anyone who got it tried it....and what do you think. I am considering using points on it, seems like a great product for summer. I already own Clinique moisture surge spray and I am concerned they won't be much different except for the scent.


----------



## annacristina (Jun 14, 2012)

Woo! Just got mine this afternoon! Unfortunately, I'm not terribly stoked about the contents... 

I think the only thing I"ll end up using is the Staniac.


----------



## murflegirl (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm figuring the Luna bars are more expensive for a few reasons - like the fact that they ship free this month. I'm sure Birchbox jacked up the price a bit to account for that.

Just a thought!


----------



## Lisa N (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *annacristina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woo! Just got mine this afternoon! Unfortunately, I'm not terribly stoked about the contents...
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 14, 2012)

Our boxes came. I haven't opened the girls boxes as it belongs to them but I did open mine and wow... that Dr. Jart sample... empty tube much?


----------



## cskeiser (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


              I received the same box #2, but only received one of the tanning wipes.... I'm not complaining, since I received a $36 bronzer, but clearly it looks like I should've received two....


----------



## thr33things (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *annacristina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 14, 2012)

That's a better size sample than I got.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ​I actually saw them at Lucky's yesterday 2/$3... So ya, BB is CRAZY!!!


----------



## sillylilly05 (Jun 14, 2012)

People who got box 4--what color eye liner did you get? I got purple


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meghan Leigh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Sorry for the confusion! I received the FAT eye stick, but it did not come IN a eyeko box. It was just in my BB without a brand box to contain it-- I had no idea what color it was called because it doesn't say it on the tube.


 ​My eyeko stick came in the eyeko box.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ​My eyeko stick came in the eyeko box.


Which box did you get, though? I want to test my theory.





...and on a very random and not at all Birchbox related note, as I was going through all the smilies, I had to wonder what this one was used for:





...I can't even.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Which box did you get, though? I want to test my theory.
> ...


50 Shades of Grey thread

muhahahaha.


----------



## bluemustang (Jun 14, 2012)

> 50 Shades of Grey thread muhahahaha.


 Lol! Exactly!


----------



## LAtPoly (Jun 14, 2012)

Has anyone gotten their "anniversary" 20% off emails for June yet?

I switched to an annual sub this month so not sure if I'll get my 6-month offer.  Just curious.

-L


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone gotten their "anniversary" 20% off emails for June yet?
> 
> ...


 This is my 6th month and nothing. we just have to get used to the idea that their customer service is dwindling and they are being cheap with these anniversary coupons that explicitly say "3 month "6 month" coupon, etc. however only some people receive them, It's not right.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my 6th month and nothing. we just have to get used to the idea that their customer service is dwindling and they are being cheap with these anniversary coupons that explicitly say "3 month "6 month" coupon, etc. however only some people receive them, It's not right.


 This is my 6th month and I never got a 3 month code :/ When I asked them about it, they said it was because I wasn't signed up for email updates....yet I get every other email from them trying to sell me something.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 14, 2012)

I have not got my 6 month one either. I read earlier in this thread that they go out around the 18th of the month. I definitely won't get this one as in a moment of rage today at work I unsubsrcibed from their newsletter and don't know how to sign back up! Sad because I have points and wanted to buy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> This is my 6th month and nothing. we just have to get used to the idea that their customer service is dwindling and they are being cheap with these anniversary coupons that explicitly say "3 month "6 month" coupon, etc. however only some people receive them, It's not right.


----------



## jaimelesmots (Jun 14, 2012)

That's exactly what came to my mind... 50 Shades, which I hate and enjoy at the same time...

as far as the anniversary codes, I have an annual sub and I did receive my 3 month anniversary code in March. June will be my 6th month. From what I remember, the code came later in the month- more towards the end, at least for me.


----------



## LAtPoly (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my 6th month and nothing. we just have to get used to the idea that their customer service is dwindling and they are being cheap with these anniversary coupons that explicitly say "3 month "6 month" coupon, etc. however only some people receive them, It's not right.


 Awww.  I _hoping_ that they haven't sent them out yet for June since it's only the 14th.  I'm not sure if I'll get one however, since I changed to an annual subscription this month.

I agree however...everyone should get one or nobody.  I always got them before so hoping I still will.   They seem like they need some more customer service reps, the four day wait for a response last month kind of sucked.  But I still love Birchbox...it's been good to me!

If anyone gets this email for June, mention it here please!  Then I'll stop wondering and just order 1 thing (instead of lots!).


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 14, 2012)

> Which box did you get, though? I want to test my theory. :wink3: ...and on a very random and not at all Birchbox related note, as I was going through all the smilies, I had to wonder what this one was used for: :whipping: ...I can't even.


 Box 11


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 14, 2012)

> Has anyone gotten their "anniversary" 20% off emails for June yet? I switched to an annual sub this month so not sure if I'll get my 6-month offer. Â Just curious. -L


 I havent yet... Heard they go out the 20th *Edited* Actually, im mistaken... My 3month anniversary is on the 20th. I'll prob try using the code then since it has to be activated by BB. You can find the codes here*---&gt;* https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126205/anniversary-codes


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 14, 2012)

Just thought I would let you all know, the code just worked for me. Order must be over $25...


----------



## NaturalGeek (Jun 14, 2012)

I think Zadidoll wrote this as well a while ago in some of the threads, but *the codes seem to be always the same*.

When I had my 3 months anniversary on my second account, I did not receive an email with a code until very, very late. And even then, I think it went to spam.But I didn't pay much attention to that because by that time I had already ordered stuff...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyway, I just tried the code I had received from my first account, and lo and behold it worked, I think sometime very soon after the 10th or so. 

*So just try entering the code in your cart, it might work already*:

*3months20* - for 3 months anniversary 20%off

*6months20* - for 6 months anniversary 20%off

I haven't been with them for a year so I am not sure what the 1-year code is.

Hope that helps.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: Right, the *order must be $25 or more*.


----------



## LAtPoly (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I havent yet... Heard they go out the 20th
> 
> *Edited* Actually, im mistaken... My 3month anniversary is on the 20th. I'll prob try using the code then since it has to be activated by BB. You can find the codes here*---&gt;* https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126205/anniversary-codes


 For grins and giggles I decided to look up my Anniversary date (the 9th) and try the 6 month code...

It WORKED!  (I haven't received the official anniversary email yet, but I'm running with it.  Eeek!)  

Why I love Birchbox:  

1.) Introduces me to NEAT shizz I wouldn't find and then

2) I just ordered the Zoya blogger trio, a Jouer Luminizing Tint, Marvis toothpaste (that darn Glossybox sample sold me...) and the last Revolution Organics Beauty Balm I need for...$17.00!  How can you beat that!?!  Before points and before 20% off it was a $110 order!  S-C-O-R-E


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For grins and giggles I decided to look up my Anniversary date (the 9th) and try the 6 month code...
> 
> ...


 ​I wasnt sure what I wanted from the shop but... After browsing around &amp; watching reviews on youtube, im going with the Laura Gellar Bronze-n-Brighten. Ahhhhh, im sooo excited. I def. need a new bronzer &amp; I love that it has noooo shimmer in it!!!





 ​


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 14, 2012)

So do you only get the codes if you are an annual subscriber?


----------



## hrseangel (Jun 14, 2012)

What to do....what to do.

Should have been delivered today. Checked tracking and it said.

14 Jun 2012 13:01 Package delivered by local post office

and there is NO BIRCHBOX IN MY MAILBOX






I have a rural mail carrier/non USPS worker contracted to deliver mail to rural area we live in.

Do I call the post office??

Email BB?

Sad...was looking forward to getting it today.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *annacristina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woo! Just got mine this afternoon! Unfortunately, I'm not terribly stoked about the contents...
> 
> ...


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone gotten their "anniversary" 20% off emails for June yet?
> 
> ...


apparently this will go out on the 18th, i think. unless i am remembering wrong (possible) from a phone convo the other day


----------



## meaganola (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So do you only get the codes if you are an annual subscriber?


 Nope. I got them as a monthly subscriber before I switched to annual about a month after my 9-month anniversary.  I don't get them anymore, though, because it seems that you don't get any additional anniversary codes after the 9-month one, which is annoying because now I have a little extra money to spend on goodies (hello, paid-off car loan and an unexpected raise!), but I can't stretch my money/points with those discount codes any more.


----------



## sarahm (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah, got my box today.  Box 11 for me.

Overall, a pleasant box.  The Eyeko fat thing kind of scares me...don't think I've ever used anything quite so big


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Jun 14, 2012)

so... my june box arrived:

stila one step bronzed (full size and i love it!)

juliette has a gun not a perfume (ok)

thebalm staniac in beauty queen (great size for a sample, and i might consider getting the full size)

cleanwell hand sanitizing wipes (one foil pack, but ok it's useful as a mom)

one tili bag (i could use this, but won't buy them)

Overall, I liked it. The stila one step is a huge value and I'll use it and buy it again!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 14, 2012)

Got an email from Zoya:

Since only *2,000 Limited Edition Mini Trios* were available, we wanted to reward those who missed out but still participated in the contest and pushed for their favorite colors...  That's why *NOW through 6/25/12, 11:59 PM EST* we are offering any three, full-sized (0.5oz bottles) *Zoya Beach and Surf Collection* colors for *ONLY $15 + Free Shipping*! 
 
This offer is listed as a *Share the Love* bonus item in your online account at www.zoya.com. We have deposited (1) Share the Love Point into all existing accounts. To redeem this offer please follow the instructions below...
 
*Instructions*

Sign into your account at www.zoya.com 
Add any (3) colors from the *Zoya Beach &amp; Surf Collections* to your shopping bag.

Go into "My Account" and you will find the "Any 3 Zoya Beach and Surf for $15 Pinterest" Special Offer listed for (1) Love Point under "Redeem Points" (Shown in your account snapshot).  We added 1 " Happy Point " to everyone's Share the Love Account so that you can participate.

After redeeming your special offer, click "My Promotion Codes" on the left hand side of the screen to apply the code to your order.

Complete Check-Out Process, Review and Submit Order. 

Just ordered Wednesday, Zuza and Myrta  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## murflegirl (Jun 15, 2012)

Just did my blog post for my box this month. Box 4 is worth around $30, give or take ~$4 for the band-aids.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Love the eyeko skinny liner! Swatches on my blog post, plus size comparison of mini Stainiac and full-size.


----------



## tigrlilyem (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just did my blog post for my box this month. Box 4 is worth around $30, give or take ~$4 for the band-aids.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Love the eyeko skinny liner! Swatches on my blog post, plus size comparison of mini Stainiac and full-size.


How was the staying power of the eyeko?


----------



## murflegirl (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tigrlilyem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> How was the staying power of the eyeko?


 I would call it somewhere between rub-proof and water-resistant. Not waterPROOF, but holds up against water for a good bit. When I rubbed it, it wouldn't budge. When I added a bit of water and rubbed, it took a good bit of rubbing before it started to smear. Formula is a bit runny - which isn't a bad thing, I'm just used to a bit drier liquid formula.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sillylilly05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> People who got box 4--what color eye liner did you get? I got purple


Mine is black. Purple sounds nice.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 15, 2012)

It looks like Birchbox has the box of 15 tiny little 0.7 oz bars for $18.75.  The bigger 1.69 oz bars are $1.00 to $1.25 at CVS and Wal-Mart and other stores where I live.  It's rediculous selling the little tiny bars like we got in our Birchboxes for $1.25 each.  The ones at the store are about the size of a regular granola bar for $1.25 each.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* 






 Has anybody checked out the Luna Bars on the Birchbox website compared to in the store or online?  Birchbox has what looks like a box of 15 of the 0.7 oz bars for $18.75.  I am thinking they are crazy.  Aren't 1.69 oz Luna Bars are $1.00 each at CVS or Walgreens?  Has anybody else noticed this?  I got Box #2.  Yes, the peanut butter Luna Bar.  I haven't taken a picture of my whole box yet, so I'm waiting before I eat it.  I am thinking I will stop at CVS next to my house in the morning and see if they have the Chocolate Peppermint ones when I head out to Oakview Mall for the Bath and Body Works semi-annual sale.  I need something yummy for breakfast because I work at night and I'm getting up in the morning, which I never do unless it's really important. 

Tammy

So BB is selling them for $1.25ea. My grocery store typically sells them for that as well.

Although, once a month (or so) they go on sale for $1 and I stock up.


----------



## PrettyInPowell (Jun 15, 2012)

If anyone doesn't want the Cynthia Rowley Band-Aids I'd love them!


----------



## Sept Mbabe (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Swatches on my blog post, plus size comparison of mini Stainiac and full-size.


 Thanks for the Stainiac comparison pic - so helpful!  Your blog looks great.


----------



## Sept Mbabe (Jun 15, 2012)

My BB's came yesterday.  I got box #2 and box #14.  I missed out on the eyeliners again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  .....But, I'm really happy with the boxes I got!  And I think theBalm or BB made a good move in putting the Stainiac in every box.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hrseangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What to do....what to do.
> 
> ...


 Both. If it doesn't show up tomorrow contact both as the postal person may have kept the box.


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Our boxes came. I haven't opened the girls boxes as it belongs to them but I did open mine and wow... that Dr. Jart sample... empty tube much?


Yup. I also got box #3. My perfume was spilled all over the box. The FOIL (non-deluxe sized) hair care won't do even 1 application of my hair (mid-back). The final straw though was sending out the same Dr. Jart sample that customers had a problem with last month. That is abhorrent business practice. I wrote an email of complaint (long and rambling since my boxes have been going downhill since Jan. Poor CS person, I'm sorry.) and I will be cancelling. I am sad because I used to love getting my BB's in the mail. I have been with them for a year and my last 5 boxes have been sub-par. This box was unfortunately the last straw.







 I took pics from many different angles so you could see how little was in the tube. It is not even 1/4 full. I have not even opened it to try it. I was so disappointed in my box it is sitting dejected by the side of the couch, untouched. The only thing I did was give my mom my Stainiac because I already own one and she loves it but can't afford it.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yup. I also got box #3. My perfume was spilled all over the box. The FOIL (non-deluxe sized) hair care won't do even 1 application of my hair (mid-back). The final straw though was sending out the same Dr. Jart sample that customers had a problem with last month. That is abhorrent business practice. I wrote an email of complaint (long and rambling since my boxes have been going downhill since Jan. Poor CS person, I'm sorry.) and I will be cancelling. I am sad because I used to love getting my BB's in the mail. I have been with them for a year and my last 5 boxes have been sub-par. This box was unfortunately the last straw.
> ...


 That SUCKS! I thought after last month's issue with the Dr jart they said they would be changing their Quality procedures!!!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 15, 2012)

It's not suppose to be full as it's only 2 grams. In essence the amount in it is the same amount you would get in a Skin79 sample foil packet. The tube is misleading and it looks empty. I think Dr. Jart's samples are terrible and hope Birchbox doesn't send anymore out in the future. I'm still ticked about mine because it looks empty when in reality it has the same amount as my Skin79 sample packets.



 
Skin79 sample foil packet - 2 grams


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 15, 2012)

That makes it even more misleading. Instead of putting it in a foil packet, they put it in a tube to make it look like it is a bigger sample. That is on Dr. Jart's. My issue with Birchbox is they sent out samples they had a problem with last month, there is no way the equivalent of a foil packet is a deluxe sample.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 15, 2012)

Exactly! This so called "deluxe" sample is NOT a deluxe. It's MISLEADING. I'm so ticked.


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 15, 2012)

A size reference for those who are a little confused about what I am rambling about










Left: A free sample of eye cream from Beauty Bar (1 of 3) Weighing in at 5g in a FOIL packet

Right: Dr Jart's from my BB weighing in at 6g in a PLASTIC tube (According to Zadi only 2g of which is actually product, Thx for the update)

I got a free sample of eye care (probably at least a week's worth of morning and night applications) that contains more product than the sample I paid for from BB which has to cover my entire face.

SMH, BB and Dr. J, SMH.


----------



## bloo (Jun 15, 2012)

Maybe I'm the only one who liked my sample of BB cream. I have only used BB cream for over a year now and while I love my SKIN79, I was excited to try out another kind. I was able to get a few days of application out of it. With that said I do agree that the bottle is very misleading and the pics of the tube against the light really shocked me. I agree this is not deluxe sample sized and birchbox has done that for a long time. Those perfume samples have never been deluxe and you can get them for free, yet those seem to be one of birchbox's favorite items to add. Last months was disappointing for all the sizes of the products I got. This month I think was better for me at least with an eyeko jumbo pencil though having 2 extras and one being for a man was kinda disappointing. I did join Glossybox and the sample sizes I got last month was so much better. If I continue to like Glossybox I might drop birchbox again.

One thing about BB cream I do want to mention is that you don't need as much as you do foundation. That is why I might have gotten more use out of mine, or maybe mine just had more. Idk I didn't do the light test.


----------



## StillPooh (Jun 15, 2012)

It's so weird to me that the 'sample' of Dr Jart's premium BB cream that went out in Sephora's summer sun box was soooooooooooo much bigger- 10 mls! I still haven't used it up, and already bought a full size tube (with free shipping and $20 off using Birchbox points). I couldn't give the water fuse a fair comparison, since that tiny blue tube only had enough in it to use it twice.

To those who got box #26 this month- how many mls is the Dr Jart sample of premium BB cream?


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 15, 2012)

I haven't touched mine yet, I am too sad lol. I know I got more product out of the Jouer Moisturizing tint then I thought I would. I was just very disappointed, as this was a product I was really looking forward to. I am not faulting anyone who is happy with their box, I think I am just happier with my SS box even though there is less variety. I had planned to keep both subs for that reason but I feel like my money is being wasted on BB



. I really will miss them they definitely helped me wade into the world of beauty (my family is full of tomboys, I'm slowly learning on my own).

Edit: I would definitely stick with BB if I was a person who got lots of referrals, as their point system is AWESOME. I am a bit of a loner though so it is not a selling point for me.


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm jealous of the Sephora one now lol


----------



## dreile (Jun 15, 2012)

I am with you ladies!  I also got box #3 and am not that happy with it.  It is my first box and I am very disappointed!   The amount in the Dr. Jart BB cream is a shame, I am really having a hard time getting any product out.  I am about to cut it open and see if there is anything in it.  Really turns me off to the Dr. Jart brand.  But.......


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't touched mine yet, I am too sad lol. I know I got more product out of the Jouer Moisturizing tint then I thought I would. I was just very disappointed, as this was a product I was really looking forward to. I am not faulting anyone who is happy with their box, I think I am just happier with my SS box even though there is less variety. I had planned to keep both subs for that reason but I feel like my money is being wasted on BB
> 
> ...


 ​I feel the same way about $ being wasted on BB. In the last 3 months I havent used anything from any of my boxes more then once. I get way more use out of GB &amp; Myglam so im sticking with them.  BB is just not for me. Im cancelling after I recieve my order from redeemed points.


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 15, 2012)

Yea 3 vials of perfume in the last 4 months was one of my issues. I've used some of my samples from BB but because they are getting smaller I find myself saving them for special occasions instead of trying them.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dreile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am with you ladies!  I also got box #3 and am not that happy with it.  It is my first box and I am very disappointed!   The amount in the Dr. Jart BB cream is a shame, I am really having a hard time getting any product out.  I am about to cut it open and see if there is anything in it.  Really turns me off to the Dr. Jart brand.  But.......


 ​


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 15, 2012)

Ok I changed my mind about Paulina, she was able to help me with something just now and was really sweet to do so, I got the warm and fuzzy feeling that we all like


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 15, 2012)

I think what kinda aggrivates me the most is that some people got 7 products in their box while other people (like me) only got 5. So after leaving feedback, I'll only get 50 points while other people will get 60 or 70. That's not right and it's not fair. So now I have to wait until after my July box to build up my points to the amount I need so I can get something... then I'll probably cancel. I don't know, for me it's resting on the July Glamour Box. I like everything that came in my June box but the value and number of contents of each box needs to be equal... seriously. Each month I'm getting more and more turned off and less excited about this sub. At least with Glossybox and SS, I use EVERYTHING in my boxes! One more month will tell for me.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ​
> 
> ...


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 15, 2012)

I would have rather got 5 deluxe sized products to review than a box full of samples that can be picked up for free. The rose water and the Stainiac were the only items even close to a deluxe size sample. The shampoo and conditioner I have for review won't do one application on my hair. The BB cream is a packet sized amount. The perfume (if mine hadn't spilled) seems to be the same volume as a normal vial just configured to look like more. The rose water and Stainiac were fine and the box of Band-Aids that they say is worth $15 but can be found for $3-$10 online at many stores. Those were my 7 samples to review.

1.BB Cream

2.Stainiac

3. Shampoo

4.Conditioner

5.Rose water

6.Band-Aids

7.Perfume


----------



## internetchick (Jun 15, 2012)

Not thrilled with my June box. If I don't like the July box I am canceling.


----------



## injectionenvy (Jun 15, 2012)

_Oompa Loompa_, _do_-ba-dee-doo...

So I tried my Comodynes tanning cloths. I'm sure you can all guess where this is going.. lol. I followed the directions exactly and I still turned out orange and streaky (and to top it off, I forgot to do my feet, so I look like I'm wearing orange leggings!) I only did my legs, not sure if I want to try the 2nd cloth to see if I can even it out, or might that make it worse?


----------



## CourtneyB (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *injectionenvy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> _Oompa Loompa_, _do_-ba-dee-doo...
> 
> So I tried my Comodynes tanning cloths. I'm sure you can all guess where this is going.. lol. I followed the directions exactly and I still turned out orange and streaky (and to top it off, I forgot to do my feet, so I look like I'm wearing orange leggings!) I only did my legs, not sure if I want to try the 2nd cloth to see if I can even it out, or might that make it worse?


Did you exfoliate beforehand?


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm so sorry, but that made me laugh. Is it really that bad?


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 15, 2012)

I laughed out loud too.. yea I think I will definitely make sure I am not going anywhere when I finally try them. And maybe use a light touch?


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not thrilled with my June box. If I don't like the July box I am canceling.


 Same here, I had to unsub to the "July spoiler thread" or else I might be sucked back in lol​


> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That looks similar to the one I got... April was my first month. Was your Befine sample box expired by like... 3 freakin years like mine was?!?! At least I got 100 BB points for that SNAFU but first that, then the empty Dr. Jart tube, then a box this month with only 5 products (including the lifestyle "extra") so I only get 50 feedback points while other people get 70... it's just not right.
> 
> ...


 The Befine, yep sure was expired. SMH​


----------



## injectionenvy (Jun 15, 2012)

Yes, I did exfoliate first. I scrubbed the heck out of my legs in the shower just now and the orange seems to have gone down a bit. Hopefully I'm not just imaging that. Next time I will definitely make sure not to try out a new product the day before a special event. lol


----------



## cjeanette (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *injectionenvy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> _Oompa Loompa_, _do_-ba-dee-doo...
> 
> So I tried my Comodynes tanning cloths. I'm sure you can all guess where this is going.. lol. I followed the directions exactly and I still turned out orange and streaky (and to top it off, I forgot to do my feet, so I look like I'm wearing orange leggings!) I only did my legs, not sure if I want to try the 2nd cloth to see if I can even it out, or might that make it worse?


  I have 2 friends who got the same effect when using them.


----------



## bloo (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have 2 friends who got the same effect when using them.



Wasn't planning on using mine and now I'm really not using them


----------



## CourtneyB (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *injectionenvy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, I did exfoliate first. I scrubbed the heck out of my legs in the shower just now and the orange seems to have gone down a bit. Hopefully I'm not just imaging that. Next time I will definitely make sure not to try out a new product the day before a special event. lol


You poor thing! =( Here's to hoping it fades soon! Luckily they don't seem like they're suppose to last long if you have to reapply every 3-4 days!

...I can decide whether I want to try them or not. I've seen mixed reviews - they work awesome for some people, but then as we've seen, some people turn orange.


----------



## Linnake (Jun 15, 2012)

Super annoyed! Still haven't gotten my box...


----------



## dreile (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ​
> 
> ...


----------



## lauravee (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried on the Stainiac as soon as I got it lol. I really like it, still on my lips now. I didn't think it would be flattering on me but the subtleness of it is nice... will make sure to purchase a full-size during my next sephora shopping attack.


 I feel the same way - it's a very subtle wash on my lips. I like it cause I can go crazy with eye makeup and still have a fun pop of color on my lips without looking like a clown. Just finding it doesn't last terribly long, but I feel nothing lasts long on my lips. Oh well!


----------



## sillylilly05 (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just did my blog post for my box this month. Box 4 is worth around $30, give or take ~$4 for the band-aids.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Love the eyeko skinny liner! Swatches on my blog post, plus size comparison of mini Stainiac and full-size.


 What color did you get??


----------



## redfox (Jun 15, 2012)

Received my June Birchbox today. Box #4. I must say I'm pretty happy with this box. I've been subscribed to Birchbox since January of this year and I think this is my favorite box so far. Tracking said I wouldn't receive my box until monday so this was a happy surprise. My eyeliner is in "olive" which I love. It's so dark it's almost black.


----------



## Lychae (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sillylilly05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> People who got box 4--what color eye liner did you get? I got purple


  =[ i haven't even got my box yet! I am wondering if I am getting black or a different color. I am sitting on the edge of my chair until the 18th. I am hoping it will show up today or tomorrow not Monday.


----------



## sillylilly05 (Jun 15, 2012)

Anyone want to trade their eyeko skinny black liner for my purple?


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Exactly! This so called "deluxe" sample is NOT a deluxe. It's MISLEADING. I'm so ticked.


Ok, so why after there were so many complaints about it last month didn't they fix it before sending it out?  Aren;t there still people who called or emailed about this still waiting for a new sample?  They don't give it to them but they send more out in the June box?  What the hell?  (FYI--I am not one of the people who received this either month, but it still irks me)


----------



## murflegirl (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Sept Mbabe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks for the Stainiac comparison pic - so helpful!  Your blog looks great.


 Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## murflegirl (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sillylilly05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What color did you get??


 I got the Eyeko Skinny liner in black.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jun 15, 2012)

I used the Masqueology Pore Minimizing mask and liked it.  It's super saturated and the mask fit nice.  The only think I did not care for is that my face felt sticky to the touch afterwards, so after a couple of hours I washed it again.  I've got oily skin and this felt a bit too hydrating for my skin type.  I can't say I saw any pore shrinkage, but that may come only after repeated usage.  I'm not willing to pay $8/mask to find out, though.


----------



## cjeanette (Jun 15, 2012)

So how annoyed should I be that the website is still showing my May box and I don't have a shipping notification?


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ok, so why after there were so many complaints about it last month didn't they fix it before sending it out?  Aren;t there still people who called or emailed about this still waiting for a new sample?  They don't give it to them but they send more out in the June box?  What the hell?  (FYI--I am not one of the people who received this either month, but it still irks me)


 

Apparently they like paying to ship crappy products out multiple times.  I'm supposed to be getting box 26 with the Dr. Jart sample and the best thing about the box is getting 70 points in reviews.  I know some people are upset about people getting to review 7 products, but I'd rather have a full size Stila Bronzer than a bunch of packet sized items.  I'm trying to decide whether I'm going to hang in there for one more month or just cancel.  I really like how Glossybox was fair to everyone last month.  I hope they keep it that way.  My Birchbox hasn't even arrived yet and it doesn't bother me......I'm just looking forward to Glossybox!


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Jun 15, 2012)

BTW, I got the Dr. Jart's on my second account last month....so 2 months in a row for me. 

And I did cancel my second account.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 15, 2012)

Just cancelled my BB. I guess you can log back in to keep earning/spending points. You can also get your spot back whenever. Good to kno...​


----------



## heather4602 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey ya'll, I am wanting to trade mu Box 7 which I should get soon for box # 1,2,4,6,12,13,15,17,18,19,20,21,22,23,24,25. Box 7 has:

Number 4 Super Comb Prep and Protect, Comodynes Self tanning Wipes, Tili Bag, the Balm Stainiac and beautyblender cleanser.   I really want any of the boxes that have the Stila Bronzer, Mod Cloth Hairband, or Winks Eyelashes. May also trade for one that has an Eyeko Stick in it depending on the color. Just send me a PM!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 15, 2012)

I ordered from Zoya website last night and today I get a call from the fraud dept at my bank saying someone in a hotel in New York City just tried to use my card.. I had heard that the site isnt secured but COME ON!! Please be careful if you shop there, use a pre paid debit or something! My bank closed my card and is re-issuing me a new one. Good thing I just took out some money this morning! What a hassle!


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittygirl4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might try glossybox in a few months, but right now I don't want another sub service (I have two).  Definitely wanna give it a try though.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I might try glossybox in a few months, but right now I don't want another sub service (I have two).  Definitely wanna give it a try though.


 Be careful with GB. A friend of mine never received her May box, and then they tried to charge her twice for the June box. Customer Service has been so bad that she has been trying to cancel but can't get thru to anyone to do that either!


----------



## tilliefairy (Jun 15, 2012)

Well i got my box yesterday. I got box 4. I am really digging the rose water and band aids but everything else I think will go up for trade.

Has anyone tried the eyeko liquid eyeliner yet? Iâ€™m on the fence about trading it or not. I have super oily eyelids and every eyeliner i own just melts after 15 mins on me.


----------



## mega789 (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That makes it even more misleading. Instead of putting it in a foil packet, they put it in a tube to make it look like it is a bigger sample. That is on Dr. Jart's. My issue with Birchbox is they sent out samples they had a problem with last month, there is no way the equivalent of a foil packet is a deluxe sample.


 They should have at least sent you 2 of these, since many people here got 2 more. At least you would have gotten more product and more like a deluxe size.


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered from Zoya website last night and today I get a call from the fraud dept at my bank saying someone in a hotel in New York City just tried to use my card.. I had heard that the site isnt secured but COME ON!! Please be careful if you shop there, use a pre paid debit or something! My bank closed my card and is re-issuing me a new one. Good thing I just took out some money this morning! What a hassle!


I'm sorry this happened to you, but glad that your bank caught it!  I hope changing cards doesn't cause a bunch of headaches as far as your subs are concerned (Glossybox---even though I do love GB.....they need to get their billing together).


----------



## Kittables (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Be careful with GB. A friend of mine never received her May box, and then they tried to charge her twice for the June box. Customer Service has been so bad that she has been trying to cancel but can't get thru to anyone to do that either!


               I haven't had any issues trying to contact them, as the one and only time I called, the phone was picked up on the first ring. That actually startled me. lol. They did wind up putting my account "on hold" for some stupid technical issues they were having and then when all was said and done, they charged me twice! Luckily, I was able to get compensated for all the trouble with 100 extra glossydots. Sucks that they're having so many issues... I'm still subbed, but I couldn't recommend them with a clear conscience right now. I really loved May's box, but there are so many people that have either not received their box or they're just having far too much stress trying to sort out the little problems associated with GB. I still think they opened up subs far too early and that they shouldn't have opened up more this month. 

                Anyway, I mentioned in an earlier post before I had received my Birchbox that I probably wouldn't like the Tili bag. Well, I _don't_ really like it, but at least it's not green. I'll probably just use it for snacks or something. lol. Here, I'll show you all which one I got: 

               



                See, it's not as bad as I thought it would be. It's at least colorful... cute... Still not impressed, though. 

                I'm not looking to trade, but anyone else not like these? Anyone REALLY love these bags? What are you all going to use them for? Just curious!  :-D


----------



## Liber Vix (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So how annoyed should I be that the website is still showing my May box and I don't have a shipping notification?


 I am in the same boat, and I have been mildly annoyed. I called CS and they told me my box is in a "second wave" which I think will probably ship sometime next week. I know of one other MUT member who heard the same thing. I was just really worried because my shipping notice always show up on the 9th or 10th, and I do wish something would have updated so I knew I wasn't just forgotten, lol. But there ARE more boxes to be shipped, you could call too if you are still concerned. It does annoy me as far as the "shipping by the 10th" promise goes. But as long as I know for sure it's on its way, I can be patient.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittygirl4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Jennabean (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *injectionenvy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> _Oompa Loompa_, _do_-ba-dee-doo...
> 
> So I tried my Comodynes tanning cloths. I'm sure you can all guess where this is going.. lol. I followed the directions exactly and I still turned out orange and streaky (and to top it off, I forgot to do my feet, so I look like I'm wearing orange leggings!) I only did my legs, not sure if I want to try the 2nd cloth to see if I can even it out, or might that make it worse?


 Me too!  Only I put too much on my feet so it looks like I have an orange ankle sock on the right foot and knee sock on the left.  The wipe was so wet at first that it didn't apply evenly and then it dried out so my right leg is much more pale.  I just applied my regular self tanner cream over the lighter areas to even it out.  I'm afraid of the other towels  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 15, 2012)

For those inquiring about how long it takes for BB to answer emails, I have some info for you on my recent experiences. 

Emailed regarding wrong sample in our BBM box on 5/26 (a Saturday); Response 6/1 (the following Friday)

Emailed again regarding same issue on 6/12 (tuesday); Response 6/15 (Friday)


----------



## PrettyInPowell (Jun 15, 2012)

Can those who have tried the Comodynes Self-Tanning Towelettes post photos of the results? I know many people have mixed reviews on this and I am scared to try especially right before I go on Vacation... I would love to see photos of peoples results.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 15, 2012)

lol I got that same box in April.  I was kinda mad.  It was my "welcome box" filled with leftover samples and the expired BeFine. 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* 



*Here's what my 1st box looked like... Terrible!!!* (Click to show) 

​ Yea, I guess mine was better than that one so maybe I better be quiet and look on the bright side!!  LOL


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For grins and giggles I decided to look up my Anniversary date (the 9th) and try the 6 month code...
> 
> ...


I don't care for the Marvis toothpaste sample; do you want mine, too (no trade needed)?


----------



## astokes (Jun 15, 2012)

I got my BB today (Box #4) My Eyeko skinny liner was black. Great box!


----------



## chelseaS (Jun 15, 2012)

Just got my box and I knew I was getting a Luna bar which was slightly disappointing considering I can get one for a buck at the grocery store - I was even more disappointed to find that it isn't even full sized...oh well


----------



## lovepink (Jun 15, 2012)

Aww sorry @Linabunnie!  That is a horrible box!  Can you say cleaning out the leftovers?  And I can't believe they sent out the EXPIRED Befine after all the drama from before.  Hope the next one is better!

Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* 



*Here's what my 1st box looked like... Terrible!!!* (Click to show)*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 15, 2012)

Just exfoliated myself to death and am thinking of trying the tanning towelettes. I've heard good AND bad results and I am scared to try this on my super pale skin, but I told myself I'd try it at least once.

Update: I decided to take the plunge. It says the tan will be fully visible within three hours so I will see how I look at about midnight.


----------



## kellyquackquack (Jun 15, 2012)

any tips for exfoliating before using the tanning towelettes?

just spent a week in the virgin islands and it can't hurt to tan a bit more, especially when you're super pale like me!!


----------



## kcrowebird (Jun 15, 2012)

I just wanted to say (since the product was *new* in the June store) that I broke down and got Deborah Lippmann's On The Beach and it is just as fantastic as it looks.


----------



## Steffi (Jun 15, 2012)

My box(box 4) showed up today!  Despite tracking not updating after it arrived in NC(I live in VA...).  I got the eyeliner in purple.  Bandaids came just in time, as I needed one right away, I smashed my finger at work.


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kellyquackquack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> any tips for exfoliating before using the tanning towelettes?
> 
> just spent a week in the virgin islands and it can't hurt to tan a bit more, especially when you're super pale like me!!


 Well I used an exfoliating body wash, Softsoap's Body Butter Coconut Scrub, and a loofah. I messaged in circular motions and it seemed to do well for me. I also put on my favorite moisturizer on before I used the tanning towelette.


----------



## peebeenjay (Jun 15, 2012)

this is not June box related but regarding the Dr. Jart BB+ from May's box. Birchbox responded on May 31st that they were sorry for the underfilled creams and were sending out new ones. Today I was expecting my 2nd Birchbox but rather I have a package from them with the replacement BB cream. I have to say I was rather happy to receive TWO .33 fl oz replacement tubes that are filled! The sample in the May box was only 0.06 fl oz. it may have taken two weeks but I am happy with their response and replacement.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just a word out there to anyone with empty BB creams from last month.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 15, 2012)

> Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Anyway, I mentioned in an earlier post before I had received my Birchbox that I probably wouldn't like the Tili bag. Well, I _don't_ really like it, but at least it's not green. I'll probably just use it for snacks or something. lol. Here, I'll show you all which one I got:Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â
> 
> Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  See, it's not as bad as I thought it would be. It's at least colorful... cute... Still not impressed, though.Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  I'm not looking to trade, but anyone else not like these? Anyone REALLY love these bags? What are you all going to use them for? Just curious! Â :-DÂ


 Not impressed. I got one of the pukey green ones. I think I remember reading about taking your small junk through airport security with these? Oh HELL no. It will end up being subjected to so many x-rays that it will bring forth mutant offspring. I'll use my puke-green one to keep my hair frackies and doodads so my cats don't turn them into hockey pucks, but I have no intention of actually buying any for myself. I don't see it lasting long, and if I want a keeper for my elastic thingies I might do better with a makeup bag from Dollar Tree.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jun 15, 2012)

> this is not June box related but regarding the Dr. Jart BB+ from May's box. Birchbox responded on May 31st that they were sorry for the underfilled creams and were sending out new ones. Today I was expecting my 2nd BirchboxÂ but rather I have a package from them with the replacement BB cream. I have to say I was rather happy to receive TWO .33 fl oz replacement tubes that are filled! The sample in the May box was onlyÂ 0.06 fl oz. it may have taken two weeks but I am happy with their response and replacement.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just a word out there to anyone with empty BB creams from last month.


 Thanks for the update! They sent me an email close to 2 weeks ago that they would be sending replacements but I hadn't received them yet. I was about to give up hope....


----------



## allthingsaimee (Jun 15, 2012)

So I officially LOVE the Comodynes Self-Tanner wipes!  I wish they sent me 8 of them instead of 2.  This is the product I was least excited about in my box this month, and turned out to be my #1.  Crazy.


----------



## allthingsaimee (Jun 15, 2012)

PS - I am SUPER pale.  Like casper the friendly ghost pale.  It definitely took the edge off and also enhanced my tan today when i went to the pool for a couple of hours.  It's definitely not orange.  More bronze as the description says, and looks natural on me.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *chelseaS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just got my box and I knew I was getting a Luna bar which was slightly disappointing considering I can get one for a buck at the grocery store - I was even more disappointed to find that it isn't even full sized...oh well


 LOL


----------



## astokes (Jun 15, 2012)

Has anyone tried the* Borghese Crema Saponetta Cleansing Bar* yet?

I want to buy it, but I can't find reviews anywhere.






(It was in Box 5 &amp; 22)


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 16, 2012)

I've found good reviews on it and it seems to be pretty good. I'm excited; am getting one in a swap to try..will probably end up buying a full sized one. Love Borghese!



> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried the* Borghese Crema Saponetta Cleansing Bar* yet?
> 
> ...


----------



## tilliefairy (Jun 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not impressed. I got one of the pukey green ones. I think I remember reading about taking your small junk through airport security with these? Oh HELL no. It will end up being subjected to so many x-rays that it will bring forth mutant offspring. I'll use my puke-green one to keep my hair frackies and doodads so my cats don't turn them into hockey pucks, but I have no intention of actually buying any for myself. I don't see it lasting long, and if I want a keeper for my elastic thingies I might do better with a makeup bag from Dollar Tree.


 I know its strange but i kinda wanted the Tili bags because my name is Tillie. I know thatâ€™s a goofy reason to want one but I thought it would be cool to take snacks to work and already kinda have my name on it.


----------



## astokes (Jun 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've found good reviews on it and it seems to be pretty good. I'm excited; am getting one in a swap to try..will probably end up buying a full sized one. Love Borghese!
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 16, 2012)

> So I officially LOVE the Comodynes Self-Tanner wipes! Â I wish they sent me 8 of them instead of 2. Â This is the product I was least excited about in my box this month, and turned out to be my #1. Â Crazy. Â  [/quot That's exactly how I feel about the ada bronzer in one of my boxes, I wasnt expecting to use it more than once, but I LOVE it and I'm so glad I got it


----------



## elviscupcake (Jun 16, 2012)

I am also SUPER fair skinned and I like the Self Tanner wipes a lot.The color is great. My application wasn't perfect I did miss a few areas due to being overly cautious but it is easy to fix now with my second towel. I found this much easier to apply than a typical self tanner, even though the formula goes on  clear it seemed to go on better than even tinted formulas. I also tried the Stila on my face today and was pleasantly surprised. I was concerned about how to use it because I am so pale but it looked great. A previous poster said something about it being matte, it is not and it says right on the box that one of the three colors that swirl together has shimmer. I wear powder bronzer but always thought a liquid would look bad on me. I applied concealer, then bb creme, then blended the Stila onto my face evenly, then topped with a light powder bronzer to kinda blend everything. My normal foundations and powders are very pale, but my bb creme has a little more color and it blended well with the Stila bronzer.


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm still on the fence with these tanning towelettes. It has gone on even and whatnot but I missed some spots I will have to fix in the morning. I think I am going to wait and see how I look in the sunlight before I decide whether I like it or not. It doesn't look orange to me but you can definitely tell a difference.


----------



## peebeenjay (Jun 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peebeenjay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> this is not June box related but regarding the Dr. Jart BB+ from May's box. Birchbox responded on May 31st that they were sorry for the underfilled creams and were sending out new ones. Today I was expecting my 2nd Birchbox but rather I have a package from them with the replacement BB cream. I have to say I was rather happy to receive TWO .33 fl oz replacement tubes that are filled! The sample in the May box was only 0.06 fl oz. it may have taken two weeks but I am happy with their response and replacement.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just a word out there to anyone with empty BB creams from last month.


 here are some photos of the new BB samples and the card they sent with the package. old sample on the right, new samples on the left.


----------



## elviscupcake (Jun 16, 2012)

They aren't sending that to everyone who got them though are they? I assume it is just to people who emailed? I got one but didn't realize the problem in decent time because I waited to try it and I also had yet to discover makeuptalk where I can find out issues other people are having.


----------



## peebeenjay (Jun 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *elviscupcake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They aren't sending that to everyone who got them though are they? I assume it is just to people who emailed? I got one but didn't realize the problem in decent time because I waited to try it and I also had yet to discover makeuptalk where I can find out issues other people are having.


 yes they are only sending them to people who emailed. i got a response on may 31st and they still have some new samples left. i would try and send them an email and see what they say. they are aware that it is a problem that pretty much every recipient of the BB cream had and I think they are offering points if they don't have any samples left, but don't quote me on that. I would say they should still have some left though! It never hurts just to check with them!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Jun 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cskeiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I received the same box #2, but only received one of the tanning wipes.... I'm not complaining, since I received a $36 bronzer, but clearly it looks like I should've received two....


  I would ask Birchbox about that


----------



## poopfruit (Jun 16, 2012)

ahh peebeenjay, your nails are really cute.


----------



## Snow24 (Jun 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peebeenjay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> here are some photos of the new BB samples and the card they sent with the package. old sample on the right, new samples on the left.


 That is nothing like the replacement I received. They just sent me 2 of the original ones and no note card. When did you email them?


----------



## peebeenjay (Jun 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *poopfruit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahh peebeenjay, your nails are really cute.


 thank you! i just got them re-done today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## erinkins (Jun 16, 2012)

WHAT THE HECK! They just sent me two of the tiny bottles with a dot in them... And they forgot to send it to me and I had to email them again. It's really really frustrating to me that they send different things to different people, and the same with telling people things. It's gotten out of hand. I really love Birchbox, but things like this makes me want to cancel...



> Originally Posted by *peebeenjay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> here are some photos of the new BB samples and the card they sent with the package. old sample on the right, new samples on the left.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not impressed. I got one of the pukey green ones. I think I remember reading about taking your small junk through airport security with these? Oh HELL no. It will end up being subjected to so many x-rays that it will bring forth mutant offspring. I'll use my puke-green one to keep my hair frackies and doodads so my cats don't turn them into hockey pucks, but I have no intention of actually buying any for myself. I don't see it lasting long, and if I want a keeper for my elastic thingies I might do better with a makeup bag from Dollar Tree.


 Hair Frackies, LOL!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## peebeenjay (Jun 16, 2012)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> sorry didn't mean to cause a fuss, im wondering if they got these samples in for june boxes and gave them out for the late replies. i emailed around june and i was surprised to get samples, i had heard at that point they were giving out points because they were gone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jess Bailey (Jun 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried the* Borghese Crema Saponetta Cleansing Bar* yet?
> 
> ...


 i got box 5 (i'll spare you my complaints) and have tried the cleansing bar. i think it smells REALLY good and while my skin does feel a bit tight when i first get out of the shower, it does feel clean. once i dry off, i start to feel "softer". the scent doesn't seem to linger on me at all which makes me sad because i do like it. i use it with my loofa and get a nice, rich lather.  

i have not tried it on my face.


----------



## mjbono (Jun 16, 2012)

Birchbox has officially lost me as a subscriber. I subscribed in February and got march's box. Everything went fine. But April's box got lost in the mail/there was a problem with the shipping. They sent me a replacement box, and it was fine. Well the same thing happened with May, and now June. I don't really understand how they can ship my first box, but lose all the other ones, and it really frustrates me. I email them about it every month but it takes them a while to get back to me, so I decided to call tuesday thinking that my problem would be fixed faster. I was wrong. The woman I spoke to said she would keep an eye on my tracking information for another 24 hours to see if it would update and if it didn't she would send out a replacement box. I should have known right then that she wouldn't fix it. So now it's saturday and I still haven't received my birchbox. I just sent them an email. This is the last time I'm going to deal with this mess.


----------



## arendish (Jun 16, 2012)

Oh, man. I'm sold on the Stainiac. I'll be buying it once my sample runs out. I put it on yesterday before work (around 5:00) and I woke up and my lips are still pink.





I also love the rose water, but if I buy it, it will be the lavender water.


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 16, 2012)

Trip Report: did the tanning towels first thing this morning.  For reference I am very fair and very cool toned and pink, but I DO tan pretty dark naturally.  I had amazing results!  I tried taking pictures but honestly couldn't figure out how to get lighting to show skin color accurately so I binned them.  I usually prefer self-tanning lotion to towels/spray, mostly because you can blend in lotion instead of it drying quickly.  What I did was exfoliated (finally a use for my stupid Julep glycolic hand scrub, just used it on my body and something more gentle on my face) really well and schlopped on a ton of moisturizer.  When it was nearly absorbed I used the towel, starting on my legs and arms, to the chest, to my face, then using the little bit that is left to lightly brush the tops of my feet.  Since I had moisturizer on I actually used my hands to blend it.  Old trick, after I washed my hands and scrubbed between my fingers I very carefully used the towel to rub the backs of my hands so I don't look like I've got sleeves on.  It dried very quickly and developed very bronze, and doesn't smell nearly as bad as a lot I've used.

As much as I like the way it looks (for summer at least) it reminded me why I stopped using self-tanners--to get great results it is an entire process.


----------



## ashleyanner (Jun 16, 2012)

So I used the self-tanning wipes last night and only on my legs (I only wear jeans, so it'd be alright if I turned out orange!).  Started with the right and was thinking that it was going pretty well....got to my left and noticed the towel was starting to get really dry.  I waited the three hours and noticed a little color change, mostly on my knees.  Woke up this morning and BAM! my right leg looks waaaay darker than the left and I apparently missed some spots (kinda looking like a backwards dalmatian today).



  The color is nice and probably the most "natural" fake tan I've ever tried, but I don't think one towel would work for your whole body...I'm gonna have to whip out #2 and even out the color a little bit.  And I'm not quite sure how to keep the towel from drying out as I'm applying.  Other than that, I don't think they're too terribly bad and they were the one thing in my box I wasn't excited about at all....so once again BB, you've done your job right and introduced me to something that was a pretty good.  Just thought I'd share my experience with them as a person in the "pale as heck" club.


----------



## BFaire06 (Jun 16, 2012)

I am having problems with the stainiac- I know everyone loves it so maybe I am just applying it wrong?  It works great on my lips but when I put it on my cheeks ( I started by doing the little dots and bldending) if you look close up in the mirror you can see all the little dots.  Do other people have this problem??


----------



## StillPooh (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm not even gonna try Stainiac on my cheeks; I know I wouldn't care for the results!


----------



## phoebehearts (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm bummed because either the Stainiac or Stila HD BB cream has made me break out on my cheeks. I'm thinking its the Staniniac since its right on the apples of my cheeks and I hardly ever break out. I'll give the stain one more try after my face clears up


----------



## meaganola (Jun 16, 2012)

So I just made up a little game for myself:  Dream June Birchbox!  The rules, which are an attempt to replicate the apparent rules that went into making this month's box (and I think I'll be trying to do this from now on with the rules adjusted as appropriate if there appears to be a different rule in another month, like the time everyone got either a Zoya polish or a stila eyeliner depending on whether you had received Zoya before):


Contains five or six items (the shampoo/conditioner packets -- Kelly Van Gogh, Oribe -- count as one item together for the purpose of this game)
One must be a perfume (I hate them, but since they put them in just about every box, I added this to the list of rules)
One must be a lifestyle extra
Only one makeup item (Stainiac not counted as makeup in this particular box) allowed (although it can be excluded)
Only one item with SPF allowed (although it can be excluded as well)
Stainiac must be one of the items
These must be things I'm curious enough to want to try but would most likely not bother buying them (so while I want the Band-Aids, I would buy them if they were at Target, so they're not allowed on this list)

My choices:


BORGHESE Botanico Eye Compresses -- I'm just curious about these.  I don't use eye compresses, but if I could try them in a box, I would give them a shot.
Dr. Jart+ Premium Beauty Balm SPF 45+ -- My Waterfuse sample was usable, and I did like it enough to consider getting a full-sized version, but I'm super curious about this one and would love to try it before deciding which one to get.
Joya Ã‚mes SÅ“urs Parfum - A Scent of Soulmates -- I've been putting a plea for oil-based (rather than alcohol-based) scents in every single perfume review, and this one appears to be oil-based.
Melvita Floral Water -- It just sounds interesting.  I want to pick out a scent to specify here, but they all sound like good choices!  Maybe Orange Blossom simply because I tend to gravitate towards that as a perfume note over rose and lavender.
Modcloth Headband -- I'm growing my hair out because fitting a haircut into my schedule annoys me, and I'm going through a bit of a headband phase right now because I hate it when my hair touches my forehead.  I want to put the Tili bag on here, too, because I use zippered bags *all the time* (they're fantastic for corralling small objects in my backpack and desk at work!), but I try to buy the fun seasonal zippered bags (summer, Halloween, Christmas) whenever Target has them, so the headband goes in the lifestyle slot because I already have a solid number of zippered bags even if these *are* much heavier-weight than the bags I already have.
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac -- It was in every box this month, so it had to be in this one.  As a side note, I've actually been trying it out, and I love it.  I would consider buying a full-sized version, but I get multiple boxes, which means I'll be getting multiple stains, so I'll just stick with the samples until they run out.

And this is what I did this morning instead of cleaning my apartment.


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I used the self-tanning wipes last night and only on my legs (I only wear jeans, so it'd be alright if I turned out orange!).  Started with the right and was thinking that it was going pretty well....got to my left and noticed the towel was starting to get really dry.  I waited the three hours and noticed a little color change, mostly on my knees.  Woke up this morning and BAM! my right leg looks waaaay darker than the left and I apparently missed some spots (kinda looking like a backwards dalmatian today).
> 
> ...


  I did the same thing! I woke up this morning with splotches everywhere. It was like I had missed parts of my legs and arms. I broke the second towelette out and put the color on the white spots hoping to get everything even looking. I'm really hoping it gets to looking better but if not I have Coppertone lotion that is the same color that I can use.


----------



## astokes (Jun 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jess Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## CourtneyB (Jun 16, 2012)

That's a cute game, and when I have time to sit down and look at everything that came in boxes, I'll make my own list!

How do y'all apply the staniac to your lips? For me, it always manages to go to the outer part of my lips, and it's not a good look. And it makes my lips REALLY dry. Tips?


----------



## meaganola (Jun 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's a cute game, and when I have time to sit down and look at everything that came in boxes, I'll make my own list!
> 
> How do y'all apply the staniac to your lips? For me, it always manages to go to the outer part of my lips, and it's not a good look. And it makes my lips REALLY dry. Tips?


 I start on the inside of my lips and kind of dab it on, avoiding the outer part.  After it starts to dry/set, *then* I swipe it out to the edges of my lips, and I don't blot since the whole point of this stuff is for the color to sink into your skin.  I just make sure that the coverage looks as even as possible.  It's a stain, not a balm, and I find that I always need something on top of stains, so after it dries completely (it just takes a few minutes), I use balm/gloss on top.  

ETA: I was doing a little research on the Band-Aids item that Birchbox has in their store, and there's more to it than just a box of Band-Aids.  If it's the same one available through drugstore.com and Amazon, the Beach Sport Kit portion has four packets of Neosporin, what appears to be a sturdy vinyl zippered pouch, and a box of waterproof Band-Aids.  It's still overpriced (Amazon has it minus the boxes we got in our boxes for $7.14, so it still be under ten bucks if you added $2.50 for the additional box in the Birchbox set since it's the Beach Sport Kit *plus* the black box some of us received in June's Birchbox), but it's not $15 for *a* box of Band-Aids.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 16, 2012)

Concerning the tanning towels. I did a test last night on fresh shaved and moisturized legs..well, one leg  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I used one towel on one whole leg from toes to butt cheek lol, and rubbed my entire leg with the one towel until the towel became dry and scrunched up from application. This morning i have an even, bronze tan on that leg with no streaks or spots. I believe this is key to an even application. Meaning if i chose to buy and use them, i would use three towels on myself for an even tan. One for each leg and one for my arms and upper body. I just cant see trying to use one or even two to achieve an even application. Today, i plan to use the other towel on the same leg, as a test to see how bronzy two applications will make the tan just for fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ill have to sit down and calculate how much it would cost me per tan, using three towels at a time, and how long the color lasts, to fgure out if i think it would be worth it to purchase them. Its been fun trying them out though, my right leg looks super sexy lol!!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Concerning the tanning towels. I did a test last night on fresh shaved and moisturized legs..well, one leg
> 
> 
> ...


 A picture of my tan! This is after using one whole towel on my right leg only. 

Yikes! Thighs! LOL!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 16, 2012)

That's subtle. Not the horrid orange I expected.


----------



## MrsYaYaMom (Jun 16, 2012)

So I finally got my Birchbox(I got box #26) yesterday and overall I am pretty happy. The only thing I don't like is the Joya Parfume(not my kind of scent) but I loved the fact that it was a mini rollerball. I wish they would do this for all the parfume samples.


----------



## mega789 (Jun 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not impressed. I got one of the pukey green ones. I think I remember reading about taking your small junk through airport security with these? Oh HELL no. It will end up being subjected to so many x-rays that it will bring forth mutant offspring. I'll use my puke-green one to keep my hair frackies and doodads so my cats don't turn them into hockey pucks, but I have no intention of actually buying any for myself. I don't see it lasting long, and if I want a keeper for my elastic thingies I might do better with a makeup bag from Dollar Tree.


 
Yeah it's just a cheap ziplock bag really! Tili bag is trying to make it sound fancy when it isn't. My top seal ripped right away so I didn't get much use. However, I have 2 and my second one is also being used to hide samples from my cats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mega789 (Jun 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> A picture of my tan! This is after using one whole towel on my right leg only.
> ...


 Oh that's not bad at all. Just enough to add some color without looking fake.


----------



## StillPooh (Jun 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MrsYaYaMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I finally got my Birchbox(I got box #26) yesterday and overall I am pretty happy. The only thing I don't like is the Joya Parfume(not my kind of scent) but I loved the fact that it was a mini rollerball. I wish they would do this for all the parfume samples.


How many mls. is in the Dr Jart BB cream?


----------



## MrsYaYaMom (Jun 16, 2012)

It is 10ml or .33floz.


----------



## StillPooh (Jun 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MrsYaYaMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is 10ml or .33floz.


Awesome! That's the size that was in my Sephora Summer Sun sampler box. Wonder why Dr Jart put such a wimpy tube of their Water Fuse in last month's box?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's subtle. Not the horrid orange I expected.


 I'm so tempted to use the other one on the same leg and see what happens lol...but now I kinda want to even it out because i really like it!

I forgot to add that I wore latex gloves to apply the tanner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 16, 2012)

I just received my Modcloth deer print headband in a trade with someone. I usually shy away from hair products but I LOVE it


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received my Modcloth deer print headband in a trade with someone. I usually shy away from hair products but I LOVE it


 OMG that was made for you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 16, 2012)

> I just received my Modcloth deer print headband in a trade with someone. I usually shy away from hair products but I LOVE itÂ


 It looks so good!


----------



## nikita8501 (Jun 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received my Modcloth deer print headband in a trade with someone. I usually shy away from hair products but I LOVE it


 It looks super CUTE on you!


----------



## lauravee (Jun 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> A picture of my tan! This is after using one whole towel on my right leg only.
> ...


 Wow that's actually kind of impressive !


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow that's actually kind of impressive !


 I asked my son if he could tell a difference (he's 10 haha), he said yep, the right one looks more toasty lol!!


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I asked my son if he could tell a difference (he's 10 haha), he said yep, the right one looks more toasty lol!!


 You're lucky! Mine looks awful. My dad was like what the Hades did you do to yourself? Mine is all splotchy and orange


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received my Modcloth deer print headband in a trade with someone. I usually shy away from hair products but I LOVE it


 That is so beautiful! You look gorgeous in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You're lucky! Mine looks awful. My dad was like what the Hades did you do to yourself? Mine is all splotchy and orange


 Ugh sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It's okay. My second box is coming with two more.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just exfoliated myself to death and am thinking of trying the tanning towelettes. I've heard good AND bad results and I am scared to try this on my super pale skin, but I told myself I'd try it at least once.
> 
> Update: I decided to take the plunge. It says the tan will be fully visible within three hours so I will see how I look at about midnight.



i think i could have done a better job exfoliating. it is a light tan everywhere on my legs arms and face for me (upper torso that shows in summer clothes as well) but since i am a bigger girl i didn't even try to make it stretch to my usually-covered places  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

i goofed up on my ankles, somehow and now have weird orange stuff there that i only saw today (and i went out yesterday after i did this, oops!) though that might only have shown up overnight. overall it was ok but my legs were so damned pale that i need to do it again in a day or so and see if i like the built up color better !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i will say my face looks great though! and my neck is way less pasty white . SPF makeup /etc is fabulous but i was looking kinda sickly pale  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I just made up a little game for myself:  Dream June Birchbox!  The rules, which are an attempt to replicate the apparent rules that went into making this month's box (and I think I'll be trying to do this from now on with the rules adjusted as appropriate if there appears to be a different rule in another month, like the time everyone got either a Zoya polish or a stila eyeliner depending on whether you had received Zoya before):
> 
> ...


i feel the same way about that perfume! i am dying to try it (and trading for one when her box gets to her) and would probably trade for more - even if i don't like the scent (though the description sounds lovely) I ADORE an oil-bsed perfume. i am not a fan of spritzes and whatnot. No problem with alcohol i just really like oils better. they seem to suit my chemistry better too. Everything goes musky on me, which is not terribly flattering with a super girly spritz (like the juicy couture or wonderstruck). I really hope I love it !

also, agree on everything else in your box choices. Def things i want to try! I have to wait til weds/thurs to find out what my 2nd box is though - wish luck !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did the same thing! I woke up this morning with splotches everywhere. It was like I had missed parts of my legs and arms. I broke the second towelette out and put the color on the white spots hoping to get everything even looking. I'm really hoping it gets to looking better but if not I have Coppertone lotion that is the same color that I can use.


as one reviewer had said before - even when it gets dry it is still depositing color! i did my face/neck the very last with basically the un-shredded edges and it seems to have done pretty well. you could probably add more lotion to the areas you are using the dryer part on and it would glide more nicely  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> as one reviewer had said before - even when it gets dry it is still depositing color! i did my face/neck the very last with basically the un-shredded edges and it seems to have done pretty well. you could probably add more lotion to the areas you are using the dryer part on and it would glide more nicely  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 my other box that is coming has two more but I think I may try and trade them!


----------



## omgitsliz (Jun 16, 2012)

YAY I got a pair of Winks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my other box that is coming has two more but I think I may try and trade them!


 see if there is anything you want from my trade thread maybe? if i'm in for a penny i'm in for a pound, i guess. might as well keep it up for a few weeks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(lol and get some wear out of my shorter dresses without wearing leggings under em!)


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG that was made for you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Originally Posted by *nikita8501* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It looks super CUTE on you!
> 
> ...


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 16, 2012)

Aww, You're welcome! So glad you got it because it really is so you!


----------



## OiiO (Jun 16, 2012)

I got the same box!

That's what my Winks look like on me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 








> Originally Posted by *omgitsliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YAY I got a pair of Winks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 16, 2012)

Those who got the Winks exactly what does your profile say?


----------



## Pellen (Jun 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those who got the Winks exactly what does your profile say?


Ok mine is

Beauty Intel : Beauty Blogs

Knowledge: Enthusiast

Splurge: Foundation

Sign up why: samples, experiment, no time to shop, hard to buy high end near by

Beauty Style: Classic, Trendy, Low Maintenance

Hair: Curly, Fine, Oily, Thick

Hair Color: Blonde

Ethnenticity: Caucasian

Skin Coloring: Medium

Skin Type: Oily

Skin Concerns: Acne, Stretchmarks, Sun Protection

Age: 26

Income: 86,000 to 110,000

Hear About: Local News

Special Interests: Natural, Mom, Active


----------



## Maxi (Jun 16, 2012)

I loved the Juliette Has a Gun perfume so much, I just purchased a sample pack of the company's 8 scents directly from them! It cost about 11.50. So excited! Lots of rose and patchouli...right up my alley. Plus I love the names and packaging.

I'm not usually excited about the perfume samples in Birchbox; I don't mind them, but they don't add much to the box for me. But I love an unusual brand I've never heard of with unusual scents!


----------



## snllama (Jun 17, 2012)

Pretty happy with my box this month! Just not so excited about the tili bag.

Box 6:

-Stila One Step Bronze

-Masqueology Pore Minimizing Mask (up for trade)

-theBalm Staniac

-Comodynes Self Tanner

-John Varvatos Cologne (my friend loves it!)

-Tili bag

My full review is up on my blog: http://mesjoiesdevivre.blogspot.com/2012/06/birchbox-june-2012.html


----------



## Snow24 (Jun 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Maxi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I loved the Juliette Has a Gun perfume so much, I just purchased a sample pack of the company's 8 scents directly from them! It cost about 11.50. So excited! Lots of rose and patchouli...right up my alley. Plus I love the names and packaging.
> 
> I'm not usually excited about the perfume samples in Birchbox; I don't mind them, but they don't add much to the box for me. But I love an unusual brand I've never heard of with unusual scents!


I have been so bummed I didn't receive that in my box. After I read this I went straight to their website and did the same thing! (Why didn't I think if doing this right away)


----------



## nikita8501 (Jun 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the same box!
> 
> That's what my Winks look like on me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh wow! They look so natural from what I can see...would have loved to receive them, even though I have no idea how to use falsies...LOL!


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *omgitsliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YAY I got a pair of Winks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Wow this is such a unique box, guessing this one didn't go out as much?


----------



## ashereebee (Jun 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pellen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ok mine is
> ...


 I also got this box.  The only things on my profile that are similar to above are:

Enthusiast

Trendy

Caucasian

Natural, Mom, Active


----------



## OiiO (Jun 17, 2012)

Yes, our profiles are pretty similar, here's mine:

Magazines

Enthusiast

Foundation

samples, experiment

Classic, Trendy, Low Maintenance

Fine, Color treated

Red

Caucasian

Light

Combination

Aging, Hyperpigmentation, SPF

27

86,000 - 110,000

Natural

My unboxing review is here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126429/my-first-birchbox-june-2012







> Originally Posted by *ashereebee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also got this box.  The only things on my profile that are similar to above are:
> 
> ...


----------



## phoebehearts (Jun 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Maxi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I loved the Juliette Has a Gun perfume so much, I just purchased a sample pack of the company's 8 scents directly from them! It cost about 11.50. So excited! Lots of rose and patchouli...right up my alley. Plus I love the names and packaging.
> 
> I'm not usually excited about the perfume samples in Birchbox; I don't mind them, but they don't add much to the box for me. But I love an unusual brand I've never heard of with unusual scents!


 So funny, I actually placed the same order yesterday with them. I'm really curious to smell the other perfumes!


----------



## TallCoolTexan (Jun 17, 2012)

*YAY-- The review page for my second Jone box is up ( box hasn't arrived in TX yet) and it's Box 11.*

*I think it will be a good combo with my other box, which is Box #5.*

*#5 had:*

*Borghese moisturizing soap*

*Bvlgari Omnia Crystalline Eau de Toilette Spray*

*Ada Coismetics Bronzing powder in a pretty peach bronze shade*

*Thebalm Stainiac ( of course)*

*Cynthia Rowley band-aids*

*#11 box:*

*Yu-Be nmoisturizing cream*

*Borghese Bango Body soak*

*EYEKO Fat Eye Stick ( don't know color- praying it's not black)*

*theBalm Stainiac*

*A LUNA bar ( which will be ruined by the time it gets here in 90 degree weather)*

*HEE!! NO Selif- tanner!! NO shampoo or conditioner!! ( Hair is too thick for their samples). No cloth hair bands ( I pick my own accessories) !!!*

* *

*Only thing I would have wanted instead of one of these items would have been the full sized Stila One Step bronzer but for $10, I think I have fun boxes.*

*IS THE LUNA BAR SUPPOSED TO BE THE LIFESTYLE SAMPLE IN BOX #11? Because if it's not a " freebie' and is part of the box contents, and arrives melted like I think it will, will Birchbox send me something else as a replacement?
Kind of need to know what they do about this. Thanks!!

Just bought a friend who has cancer the men's BB. That's 3 BB subs now, LOL.. And just gor my confirmation for my second Glossybox. It may be Father's Day, but it's a happy little beauty sample day for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*
 

*Lilly*


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 17, 2012)

ugh, i've been emailing back and forth with birchbox for two weeks (they keep taking like 5 days to respond) and they said they would update my points from my 2 referrals like days ago and they STILL haven't. i emailed days ago right as soon as i saw that it wasn't updated and of course, no response again.

mostly i'm annoyed because i really wanted to get the eyeko fat stick in old gold and now it's sold out.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 17, 2012)

sorry this is totally off-topic  but relevant to my current obsession with perfume oils : does anyone still have a sample of the joya perfume from last year? i think the cynthia rowles box?
 

JOYA FvsS Composition No. 1 Parfum Roll-On Parfum   &lt;- this guy.

PM me if you have any left !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




@TallCoolTexan - wow NICE boxes !!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 okay... now you've convinced me that I may need to buy these darn towelettes. I am pale like you, and I have only tried a self-tanner once. It was not as lovely a result because i didn't do a good job of keeping it even. Yours isn't streaky at all, though. I'm debating with myself... I would find a way to mess it up and be stuck with crazy looking legs for a week or so, I just know it!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TallCoolTexan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *YAY-- The review page for my second Jone box is up ( box hasn't arrived in TX yet) and it's Box 11.*
> 
> ...


 Hey! I got Box 11, too, and it did have a Luna Bar, Chocolate Peppermint Stick. I live in TX as well (the hot part! haha). The box was left in my mailbox all day long, and the Luna Bar wasn't one bit melted. In fact, it was so surprisingly delicious, I bought three more varieties to try.


----------



## LAtPoly (Jun 17, 2012)

Whoever mentioned the Ada bronzer is right...

I really wasn't expecting much from that sample, but it's gorgeous!  The sample is 1/3 of full size and will last me awhile, too.  Seriously, it goes right up there with my fav NARS Laguna but at a fraction of the price.  Nicer than either the Benefit Hoola or the Smashbox Soft Lights - both of which I use a lot because I hoard the Laguna for special occasions.

For anyone who has 100-200 pts on a second account, it'd be a good purchase!  Now I'm curious about the second shade...


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 17, 2012)

> Whoever mentioned the Ada bronzer is right... I really wasn't expecting much from that sample, but it's gorgeous! Â The sample is 1/3 of full size and will last me awhile, too. Â Seriously, it goes right up there with my fav NARS Laguna but at a fraction of the price. Â Nicer than either the Benefit Hoola or the Smashbox Soft Lights - both of which I use a lot because I hoard the Laguna for special occasions. For anyone who has 100-200 pts on a second account, it'd be a good purchase! Â Now I'm curious about the second shade...


 It was me, and I'm glad to know u liked it too! It is so gorgeous and all I am using now. It gives just the right amount of color and glow. I have medium skin tone, how about u? And mine is the Golden Bronzer.


----------



## omgitsliz (Jun 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those who got the Winks exactly what does your profile say?


----------



## TallCoolTexan (Jun 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It was me, and I'm glad to know u liked it too! It is so gorgeous and all I am using now. It gives just the right amount of color and glow. I have medium skin tone, how about u? And mine is the Golden Bronzer.


 I've loved mine too, and I got the Peach Bronzer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I like it much better than a lot of known name brand items... Might like it better than I would have the Stila One Step Bronzer. ( Thinking positively here, LOL).


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 17, 2012)

Seriously, that looks fantastic!  I would never know that was fake. I'm jealous you got more of a change than I did, but I made the towel stretch for my whole body.  I'm always so torn between between the side of me that wants to embrace the natural pale and the part of me that would like to not be so translucent.



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> A picture of my tan! This is after using one whole towel on my right leg only.
> ...


----------



## TallCoolTexan (Jun 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey! I got Box 11, too, and it did have a Luna Bar, Chocolate Peppermint Stick. I live in TX as well (the hot part! haha). The box was left in my mailbox all day long, and the Luna Bar wasn't one bit melted. In fact, it was so surprisingly delicious, I bought three more varieties to try.


 Great to know this!!! I REALLY worry about anything edible coming on a slow boat from the East Coast these days.

I've never had anything but a boring fruit flavored  Luna Energy Bar, so something like Chocolate Peppermint Stick will be a welcome flavor change too!!

I feel like I won the lottery twice to not get those hair " do rags" OR the self- tanner. Kind of makes up for the Nipple Tape they sent me in the first box. I CRIED.


----------



## bluemustang (Jun 17, 2012)

> Whoever mentioned the Ada bronzer is right... I really wasn't expecting much from that sample, but it's gorgeous! Â The sample is 1/3 of full size and will last me awhile, too. Â Seriously, it goes right up there with my fav NARS Laguna but at a fraction of the price. Â Nicer than either the Benefit Hoola or the Smashbox Soft Lights - both of which I use a lot because I hoard the Laguna for special occasions. For anyone who has 100-200 pts on a second account, it'd be a good purchase! Â Now I'm curious about the second shade...


 What shade did you get?? I am light to medium with cool undertones and am trying to decide which is a better share for me.


----------



## o0jeany0o (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TallCoolTexan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like I won the lottery twice to not get those hair " do rags" OR the self- tanner. Kind of makes up for the Nipple Tape they sent me in the first box. I CRIED.


 You literally cried?


----------



## JessicaMarie (Jun 18, 2012)

After seeing the amazing results of a poster with with self tanning wipes, I coaxed my mom into letting me have one of hers. She wasn't planning on using them. I exfoliated my skin and then moisturized, before using the wipe. Oh my gosh, I woke up this morning and could not believe what my legs looked like. I honestly look like I have some sort of skin disease. I even did the small circular motions that they mention in the video. After this result, I'm not sure if I would be willing to give it a shot. Anyone have pointers?


----------



## Nicole Sesko (Jun 18, 2012)

Im a New BB and i was wondering if you get points every month for each box, I know you get the points for the feedback but do you get them for the box?  I got them the first month (May) but not June.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whoever mentioned the Ada bronzer is right...
> 
> ...


It is really nice.  I got it in my box and my mom got the stila bronzer--we share them both!  I love the color I get with it (ada bronzer).  And it seems to stay on all day.  At first I was bummed about not getting the full size stila one, but this is definitely a product I will use and feel (as you do) that it will last a while.


----------



## SeptEllis (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nicole Sesko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im a New BB and i was wondering if you get points every month for each box, I know you get the points for the feedback but do you get them for the box?  I got them the first month (May) but not June.


If you are paying monthly, I believe you only get the 10 pts for your initial month and then only feedback points thereafter.


----------



## Linz31 (Jun 18, 2012)

I was a little disappointed with my box.  But, for $10, I will definitely not complain! I got the box with the Stainiac, the self tanning towelettes, the Number 4 Prep and Protect, the Beauty Blender Cleanser, and the cologne.  I hate the Staniac, but my lips are perpetually chapped so stains always settle weird on my lips and I don't like the color on my face.  So far I LOVE the Number 4 Prep and Protect for my hair.  I really just love the smell, haha!


----------



## JessicaMarie (Jun 18, 2012)

Figures, I just got my three month anniversary coupon. This month was my 4th box and I wasn't expecting to get a coupon code. Now I face a problem, stick to my guns and stay on my no buy until vacation, or splurge and get everything on my list of Birchbox loves. Hmmmm...


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Figures, I just got my three month anniversary coupon. This month was my 4th box and I wasn't expecting to get a coupon code. Now I face a problem, stick to my guns and stay on my no buy until vacation, or splurge and get everything on my list of Birchbox loves. Hmmmm...


 They give out a welcome code the first month, and every 3 months after, so thats why you got one on month 4...


----------



## JessicaMarie (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They give out a welcome code the first month, and every 3 months after, so thats why you got one on month 4...


 Ohhh that makes sense. Duh Jessica...haha. I thought I was supposed to get one last month and never did. Well... I just added everything to my cart and it's actually not as bad as I thought. Maybe I will splurge.


----------



## annacristina (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thr33things* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't know, the Dr. Jart BB Creams are pretty good, the Stainiac is amazing, and I'm really liking the rose water. I don't think you did TOO bad!


I LOVE the Staniac. I think I am gonna get one full size. The Dr Jart BB Cream doesn't really blend too well on my med/tan skin and really just feels like a glorified tinted moisturizer. I prefer the Missha BB Cream.

The rose water is so MEH.


----------



## xiehan (Jun 18, 2012)

This is my first month with Birchbox, and unfortunately I got the worst possible box I could've gotten for me.

I'd been on the fence about subscribing for June since I didn't like the prospect of self-tanning/bronzing items -- I come from a culture where we actually value being pale, the paler the better -- but when I saw that people were getting at most one self-tanning/bronzing item, I figured, all right, I can take the risk...

...and, of course, I got BOTH the self-tanning wipes and the Stila bronzer. 






I also got a sample of Taylor Swift's Wonderstruck perfume, which, most of us agree perfume samples are pretty lame, and I don't wear perfume regardless, and I certainly would never wear anything with a teen celebrity's name on it even if I did.

The Stainiac is literally the only thing I'm conceivably going to use. My lifestyle item was one of the Luna bars, so that's okay, but I'd much rather have gotten the band-aids or the bag.

So... I hope Birchbox steps it up for next month, because my first month couldn't have been worse. In the meantime, anyone want to trade?


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *annacristina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *thr33things* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What shade of Missha do you get? Just wanting an idea of what to try. I am also medium and the Dr Jart is too light for me.


sorry to butt in - try missha #23 , it is more for medium skin. they have 13 (pale) 21 (the avg one) and then 23.. maybe one darker but i forget. google for swatches!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 18, 2012)

I got my box and I got the headband, which is super cute. I also was really surprised that it has wire in it! I never thought about that, but it's really easy to put on and I really like how soft it is. I'm normally not a headband person, but I like that it's adjustable and you can make it fit no matter what size head you have. 

The staniac seems like it'll be a pretty color. I haven't worn it yet, but it seems like a nice product.

I'm actually really excited about the mask because I was just looking at them on another website they looked really cool. I got the one in Brightening, which is alright.

The self tanning towels are fine, I like to faux tan my legs, because since I wear tank tops and pants my legs are super pale and my arms are always slightly tan, so it looks weird when I wear shorts. [to me anyways] But I sunburn like a lobster in 10 mins so I don't real tan.

I'm interested to try them out and see how it goes.

The SPF sample, that one is tiny! I mean, they could have at least made the tube a little bit larger. that's pretty much just enough sunblock to do my face twice with. So I'll save it for travel or something.

All in all, I'm happy with my box. I feel like it's all stuff I will definitely use and am excited to have, and for less than the cost of the headband by itself I get to try out other items as well.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box and I got the headband, which is super cute. I also was really surprised that it has wire in it! I never thought about that, but it's really easy to put on and I really like how soft it is. I'm normally not a headband person, but I like that it's adjustable and you can make it fit no matter what size head you have.
> 
> ...


 Here's me wearing mine, which one did you get? I also have the Staniac on, I finally learned how to use it to where its not so red and bold on me.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jun 18, 2012)

The headband looks cute! Those wired headbands are nice....I got one from American Apparel last year. The wire makes a big difference imo.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here's me wearing mine, which one did you get? I also have the Staniac on, I finally learned how to use it to where its not so red and bold on me.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The headband looks cute! Those wired headbands are nice....I got one from American Apparel last year. The wire makes a big difference imo.
> Thanks, I didnt think I would actually wear it when I saw it in my box, but other than my sisters comments on how old I was, I liked wearing it. And I will wear it again. The wire really does make a difference, it didnt budge at all.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 18, 2012)

My last BB shipped a few days ago. Figures I'd get a Stila Bronzer in this box, as I have already made a trade for another one, so now I will have 2.

What do you all think about it? Is it good?


----------



## delriare (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those who got the Winks exactly what does your profile say?


 Style of Beauty Blogs

Advanced! I'm an expert

Latest Makeup Color

I want samples, samples, samples - looking to experiement/change 

Adventurous - Trendy

Color-treated - Fine

Black

Caucasian

Light

Combination

Aging - Sensitive - Sun Protection

25

$86 - $110

youtube

I have an active lifestyle


----------



## sillylilly05 (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My last BB shipped a few days ago. Figures I'd get a Stila Bronzer in this box, as I have already made a trade for another one, so now I will have 2.
> 
> What do you all think about it? Is it good?


 I absolutely love it! I bought it last week before i knew it would be coming in boxes. I didn't recieve it in my box so i'm glad i bought it! It's became a staple and i use it everyday! I'm super pale and wear it beneath my foundation and it's gives me a little oomp to my pale skin that still looks natural  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 18, 2012)

I got the red one with the polka dots. I love the little deer ones though, I might buy another one off the Modcloth site.



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's me wearing mine, which one did you get? I also have the Staniac on, I finally learned how to use it to where its not so red and bold on me.


----------



## thr33things (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ugh, i've been emailing back and forth with birchbox for two weeks (they keep taking like 5 days to respond) and they said they would update my points from my 2 referrals like days ago and they STILL haven't. i emailed days ago right as soon as i saw that it wasn't updated and of course, no response again.
> 
> mostly i'm annoyed because i really wanted to get the eyeko fat stick in old gold and now it's sold out.


 I was supposed to get referral points at the end of May, and I never got them. I emailed BB about it 3 or 4 days ago and haven't heard anything. You'd think depositing referral points would be automatic or something.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My last BB shipped a few days ago. Figures I'd get a Stila Bronzer in this box, as I have already made a trade for another one, so now I will have 2.
> 
> What do you all think about it? Is it good?


I have the same skin tone as you, or thereabouts, and I actually really like it! It's subtle, so you can wear it all over and not look dirty like a lot of bronzers. I've putting it under beauty balm then using a little more to highlight. Like I said, it's very subtle, so if you're looking for something more statement making, you might want to use something else to highlight. Overall, though, I'm very pleased. Having two is awesome, or at the very least, you can trade one. I think a lot of people want it!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have the same skin tone as you, or thereabouts, and I actually really like it! It's subtle, so you can wear it all over and not look dirty like a lot of bronzers. I've putting it under beauty balm then using a little more to highlight. Like I said, it's very subtle, so if you're looking for something more statement making, you might want to use something else to highlight. Overall, though, I'm very pleased. Having two is awesome, or at the very least, you can trade one. I think a lot of people want it!


 Same here...when I put some on my hand, it looked super dark. But when I blend it with my foundation in my contouring areas, it's a pretty subtle effect. I actually went over it with a little more because it was so light! I like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the red one with the polka dots. I love the little deer ones though, I might buy another one off the Modcloth site.
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sillylilly05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## LAtPoly (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It was me, and I'm glad to know u liked it too! It is so gorgeous and all I am using now. It gives just the right amount of color and glow. I have medium skin tone, how about u? And mine is the Golden Bronzer.


 Yup, I got the golden Ada bronzer too - but it sounds like the Peach is pretty nice also!  

I'd say I'm in between Fair and Medium usually.  Maybe at the height of summer if I'm working outside a lot I actually hit Medium...but normally have to get a shade right in the middle.

Anyways, I'm really impressed and would consider grabbing the Peach shade once I have 100 pts again.  I just used my points up with the 20% off to get some other things I wanted so I'll have to wait a couple months.

I also got my 6 month discount today!  I had already tried the code last week and made an order, but was glad to see it since I want to an annual sub this month.


----------



## LAtPoly (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thr33things* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I was supposed to get referral points at the end of May, and I never got them. I emailed BB about it 3 or 4 days ago and haven't heard anything. You'd think depositing referral points would be automatic or something.


 I've referred two good friends and I'm pretty sure both of them used my link.  Both were put on the waiting list so maybe that's why...

Neither of them added automagically to my points.  I had to contact Customer Service to get my points, but they did work with me on that.  

-L


----------



## annacristina (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What shade of Missha do you get? Just wanting an idea of what to try. I am also medium and the Dr Jart is too light for me.


I got the Missha in #27, which is just a little darker than #23 and I believe has more yellow undertones as opposed to greyish undertones. I'm a NC35 if that can be a point of reference. I did a lot of Google Image searches for swatches.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sillylilly05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I absolutely love it! I bought it last week before i knew it would be coming in boxes. I didn't recieve it in my box so i'm glad i bought it! It's became a staple and i use it everyday! I'm super pale and wear it beneath my foundation and it's gives me a little oomp to my pale skin that still looks natural  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



i love using it under my makeup ! i have been testing out some BB creams which are a bit more sheer than foundation but it is a perfect combo for summer &lt;3


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## thr33things (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *thr33things* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Kittables (Jun 18, 2012)

This is pretty much what I put in my profile and I also got the Winks. I already traded them, though. I'm loving the shampoo and stainiac.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The rest of the box was just meh this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 



> Originally Posted by *delriare* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Style of Beauty Blogs
> ...


----------



## heather4602 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey y'all, just had a question for those of you who got the deer print headband, did you like it? I wanted to order the red polka for but it's out! I love headbands because I'm growing my hair out and it's a good way to hide a bad hair day! Just wanted to know what you thought about it before I ordered it!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's me wearing mine, which one did you get? I also have the Staniac on, I finally learned how to use it to where its not so red and bold on me.


you're so cute! the staniac and the headband both look super cute!


----------



## GinaM (Jun 18, 2012)

Random Trade Post - I will put this on the BB open trade thread as well.  Just purchased the Fresh Sugar Rose from BB and I tried it once and I hate it!!!  I really would like to trade for the phytojoba Hair mask if anyone also subscribes to Glossybox.  Or really any makeup products.  Please PM if you are Fresh Sugar Rose fan.  I don't know why but the idea of just trading seems alot easier than trying to hassle with BB and make sure I get credited for it and all that hoopla.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> you're so cute! the staniac and the headband both look super cute!
> How sweet, thanks


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Random Trade Post - I will put this on the BB open trade thread as well.  Just purchased the Fresh Sugar Rose from BB and I tried it once and I hate it!!!  I really would like to trade for the phytojoba Hair mask if anyone also subscribes to Glossybox.  Or really any makeup products.  Please PM if you are Fresh Sugar Rose fan.  I don't know why but the idea of just trading seems alot easier than trying to hassle with BB and make sure I get credited for it and all that hoopla.


 I wouldnt suggest you do that, last time I returned something to BB they shorted me around $5.00 and couldnt even explain to me why they did it!


----------



## GinaM (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wouldnt suggest you do that, last time I returned something to BB they shorted me around $5.00 and couldnt even explain to me why they did it!


  That is why I prefer to just trade.  I don't want to have to deal with getting a tracking number to make sure that it makes it to them and then have to deal with making sure everything gets credited properly bc about 75% of my whole order was points and the rest I paid out of pocket for.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 18, 2012)

noooo ! after all this waiting my feedback options finally updated - and i am getting box 1. i had box 2 for my first box. they are pretty much twins and have the least interesting things in them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the stila bronzer is nice but i have one already. i can use all of the items , just bummed it isn't more of a different box. was hoping for the floral water or some face things or the hair band maybe. heck even more tanners lol.

*Anyone still trading whole boxes? i'm pretty interested in *4, 17 , 20, 21, and *26 . possibly 15 and 24 too. this list is silly. i like most of the boxes.  items that i like: headband, perfume (yes i said perfume!)  masks, hair stuff, floral water, eyeliners (mostly the skinny one), but try me. i like lots of stuff*

this is mine. i do want to try the perfume, but everything else makes this trade-able for me.





Box 1


tili Bags Small Collection 1
stila one step bronze
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac
CleanWell Hand Sanitizing Wipes
Juliette Has a Gun Not a Perfume


----------



## astokes (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hey y'all, just had a question for those of you who got the deer print headband, did you like it? I wanted to order the red polka for but it's out! I love headbands because I'm growing my hair out and it's a good way to hide a bad hair day! Just wanted to know what you thought about it before I ordered it!


 ModCloth.com (the maker of the headbands) has the polka dot print and a few others in stock. Just search "headband." Although you won't get free shipping like you would from BB.


----------



## ellagold (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ellagold* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Any one want to swap box/box? I have box no. 5. Looking for anything w/ Stila 1-step bronze, or Stila 1-step bronze &amp; Tili bag.


 I don't think anyone saw this, so I'm gonna repost


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 18, 2012)

omg, i want that headband!!! :[


----------



## nkjm (Jun 18, 2012)

Gah. So this box marked my one year anniversary with Birchbox. Apparently I got box 16, which was pretty okay except in comparison to the other boxes. I have a total case of box jealousy and can't help but pout that I didn't get any full-sized items this time. I love Stila so I pretty much was about to bawl my eyes out that I didn't get the one-step bronzer. If anyone wants to tradesies on the Stila OS......hit me up. 

 
ã€€

  
  My box:ã€€
Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint (This was literally the size of my thumb. Um. I hav emy doubts on if it'll even cover my face ONCE) 

 John Varvatos Star U.S.A. 1.7 oz (Don't have anyone to give it to. So....pretty useless for me.)

  BORGHESE Botanico Eye Compresses (Would have liked this except they were pretty stingy and gave two compresses. Retail value of like $0.50. Thhhhankkkks). 

  Scalisi Skincare Anti-Aging Moisturizer Broad Spectrum SPF 30 (Nice enough product except it's super tiny. Does BB think my face is the size of a Barbie doll??? I would like to get more than 1 use out of per item if possible, yeeesh). 

  theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac (The only thing I was excited about. And like, a lot. ) 

  BAND-AIDÂ® Brand Adhesive Bandages by Cynthia Rowley Bundle (This has got to be a joke. 20 bandaids for $12???? What. The.)

 ã€€
Anyways, was pretty upset that my box sucked balls compared to other people's, but I'm trying to be more optimistic. It seemed like the theme of my box this June was "you get enough product to try everything once, and only once." I guess it's a good marketing strategy to get me to buy the full-sized version....?
I e-mailed BB about it, totally whining, to which I recieved a very nice form letter. Thanks BB for the personalization -___-
For me, MgGlam won over BB this month. 
ã€€
ã€€
Also, does anyone know if BB gives out % off coupons for 1 year anniversaries? I haven't received anything yet.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 18, 2012)

I too am looking to trade my entire box # 2:




Box 2


Wonderstruck Taylor Swift
stila one step bronze
Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac
LUNA Bar
 
I am looking only for boxes: 12 (long shot, I know!) or 17  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 18, 2012)

I just wanted to comment something a little odd. I got one of those free bauble bracelets for making an order over 75.00 and I checked the tracking just bow and it went to Cantano, PR.. I couldnt for the life of me figure out what state that was so I googled it... so it turns it my bracelet went from New Jersey to PUERTO RICO! And I am in TX so .. I guess its safe to say it got lost?? lol


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 18, 2012)

I want the headband too!!! My box was sucky but will use stuff anyways. Prolly il just sew my own headband then.


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 18, 2012)

> Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  I haven't had any issues trying to contact them, as the one and only time I called, the phone was picked up on the first ring. That actually startled me. lol. They did wind up putting my account "on hold" for some stupid technical issues they were having and then when all was said and done, they charged me twice! Luckily, I was able to get compensated for all the trouble with 100 extra glossydots. Sucks that they're having so many issues... I'm still subbed, but I couldn't recommend them with a clear conscience right now. I really loved May's box, but there are so many people that have either not received their box or they're just having far too much stress trying to sort out the little problems associated with GB. I still think they opened up subs far too early and that they shouldn't have opened up more this month.Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Anyway, I mentioned in an earlier post before I had received my Birchbox that I probably wouldn't like the Tili bag. Well, I _don't_ really like it, but at least it's not green. I'll probably just use it for snacks or something. lol. Here, I'll show you all which one I got:Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â
> 
> Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  See, it's not as bad as I thought it would be. It's at least colorful... cute... Still not impressed, though.Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  I'm not looking to trade, but anyone else not like these? Anyone REALLY love these bags? What are you all going to use them for? Just curious! Â :-DÂ


 How did you use your tili bag? That's kind silly! Lol. We bought 2 boxes of quarter gallon slider bags from ziploc in costco a week ago -- that is 120 bags, for $4.95.


----------



## MarbleSky (Jun 18, 2012)

I got box 16. Nothing I really liked except for the Stainiac, but it really dries my chronically chapped lips out. Works great as a cheek stain though.

Then I kept my fingers crossed for my second box. Just found out it's going to be box 14. I'm excited to try the stretchmark cream (after 4 kids!), but that's about it. I was really hoping for a bronzer or an eyeliner.

Glad I got the Bandaids instead of a tilli bag though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 18, 2012)

Just received my 2nd Modcloth headband!


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 18, 2012)

> Just received my 2nd Modcloth headband!


 You should invest in all of them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## delriare (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I too am looking to trade my entire box # 2:
> 
> ...


 I got box 12 and might be interested in trading the whole thing.  I haven't opened anything up individually, but I did unwrap the tissue paper. 100% positive feedback on eBay, etsy, and specktra.net.


----------



## PatriciaAO (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just received my 2nd Modcloth headband!


So adorable!! :-D


----------



## Bliss (Jun 19, 2012)

Those headbands were made for you. Love your pic!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 19, 2012)

You should be the model for this on the modcloth website. It's adorable!



> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just received my 2nd Modcloth headband!


----------



## Lilith McKee (Jun 19, 2012)

I have a few of the modcloth headbands, I love em but the wires in them do have a tendency to break after a while which is sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(


----------



## annacristina (Jun 19, 2012)

The headbands are so cute! I might end up buying one with points!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *delriare* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jun 19, 2012)

I got the peach bronzer, and I've been using it as a light blush.  I have the Smashbox Fusion (someone mentioned it earlier in the thread), and this bronzer has the same tones so I use the 2 of them together.  



> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup, I got the golden Ada bronzer too - but it sounds like the Peach is pretty nice also!
> 
> ...


----------



## sillylilly05 (Jun 19, 2012)

My friend is a new subscriber and getting her first box this month..is there a "starter" box for new subscribers? I want to know what she is going to get!


----------



## Linnake (Jun 19, 2012)

Finally got my box.... and the headband (that I was going to trade) is the red polka dots instead of the deer print shown in my picture!  And I feel like the Supergoop sample is really small!


----------



## zorabell (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sillylilly05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My friend is a new subscriber and getting her first box this month..is there a "starter" box for new subscribers? I want to know what she is going to get!


I just got a new gift sub and the welcome box came this month here is what I got:

MircodermaMitt Denizia Olive Oil Soap

Masqueology Pore Minimizing Mask

Juliette Has A Gun Not A Perfume

Band-Aid Brand Adhesive Bandages by Cynthia Rowley

theBalm cosmetics Stainiac
I only got one dupe sample so it was a good welcome box.


----------



## sillylilly05 (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just got a new gift sub and the welcome box came this month here is what I got:
> ...


 Thanks girl!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heather4602 (Jun 19, 2012)

> Just received my 2nd Modcloth headband!


 Ok both girls I have seen wearing the headband look great in them!makes me want the red polka dot even more! Please pm if anyone has one to trade!!!


----------



## ddave (Jun 19, 2012)

Has anyone tried the Stainiac in the prom queen color? I love the beauty queen that I got in my box but I'm looking for a more pink and less red color. Thanks !


----------



## candycoatedlove (Jun 19, 2012)

Loved everything in the box....including the headband, but I just don't know if its for me. Headbands and faux jewelery (not that it matters, since I have a nickle allergy) make me feel childish/gimmicky yet I love them on everyone else. This month has been one of my faves.


----------



## astokes (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *candycoatedlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it looks pretty and goes well with your hairstyle.


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Trip Report: did the tanning towels first thing this morning.  For reference I am very fair and very cool toned and pink, but I DO tan pretty dark naturally.  I had amazing results!  I tried taking pictures but honestly couldn't figure out how to get lighting to show skin color accurately so I binned them.  I usually prefer self-tanning lotion to towels/spray, mostly because you can blend in lotion instead of it drying quickly.  What I did was exfoliated *(finally a use for my stupid Julep glycolic hand scrub*, just used it on my body and something more gentle on my face) really well and schlopped on a ton of moisturizer.  When it was nearly absorbed I used the towel, starting on my legs and arms, to the chest, to my face, then using the little bit that is left to lightly brush the tops of my feet.  Since I had moisturizer on I actually used my hands to blend it.  Old trick, after I washed my hands and scrubbed between my fingers I very carefully used the towel to rub the backs of my hands so I don't look like I've got sleeves on.  It dried very quickly and developed very bronze, and doesn't smell nearly as bad as a lot I've used.
> 
> As much as I like the way it looks (for summer at least) it reminded me why I stopped using self-tanners--to get great results it is an entire process.


 I really liked the Julep Glycolic Scrub......but I tend to wash my hands a lot so they get pretty dry.  I thought the scrub was wonderful, though.


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *candycoatedlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks super cute on you!


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittygirl4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really liked the Julep Glycolic Scrub......but I tend to wash my hands a lot so they get pretty dry.  I thought the scrub was wonderful, though.


 Haha I know it's not a bad product (I loved it on my body), I'm just cynical about Julep stuff because I have had such bad results with their polish, after paying more per volume than for Chanel.   I work in a hospital so I definitely have the constant hand washing thing down  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jac a (Jun 19, 2012)

hi all, just posted a trade on the open birchbox thread. a lot of goodies if you are interested!


----------



## bluepearl (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just received my 2nd Modcloth headband!


 Oh Fairest, that is the CUTEST on you! You look like a post-modern Rosie the Riveter -- now all you need to do is flex your bicep!


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha I know it's not a bad product (I loved it on my body), I'm just cynical about Julep stuff because I have had such bad results with their polish, after paying more per volume than for Chanel.   I work in a hospital so I definitely have the constant hand washing thing down  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



i had terrible experiences with their customer service and just didn't think their polish was worth the money for the size. had to ditch it.  they really disappointed me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i hate being sad about polish !

but i did not think of using that to exfoliate my body with! great idea !  it's been sitting in my shower all month doing nothing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluepearl (Jun 19, 2012)

Well, I have improved my Birchbox contents immeasurably this month by a simple tweak of my profile. I don't know if any of you are of my oh-so-advanced years (46), but I was getting products apparently based on my age only, and not on what I put in my profile. For instance, in April I got the Weleda Pomegranate Firming Night Cream, and in May I got not only the super-goopy Algenist Firming &amp; Lifting Cream, but also the KÃ©rastase Age Premium Shampoo and the Masque, which, upon reading the fine print, are for my "aging" hair (which is so healthy, I've been offered money for it from an Indian wig company).

So I wrote a note to customer service and said something like: "Um, hi! Why are you sending me all these goopy "old age" wrinkle-fighting products when my profile clearly has that I have very oily, acne prone, sensitive, and rosacea-afflicted skin, and did NOT check that wrinkles or dryness were problems?" (I was a little more verbose and polite.) I got a very nice, personalized answer: thank you for your feedback, I'll pass it on, it should be using your skin conditions more than your age to match you to products, yadda yadda yadda. But I didn't feel like anything was likely to change. 

So I decided to just change my age to 21 and see what happens. And this month, I got:

Wonderstruck Taylor Swift  stila one step bronze Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac LUNA Bar 
Yay! Maybe Taylor Swift fragrances and bronzer and self-tanners and trendy stains are not "age appropriate" for my old decrepit self, but they're WAY more desirable to my inappropriately trendy and youthful tastes. 



  So, I am staying 21, thank you very much, because this was my BEST BOX EVER! 

N.B. Wonderstruck is a surprisingly awesome fragrance. I tend to hate all these celebrity scents coming out - they're so floral and girly and I'm much more of a Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab kind of girl - but Wonderstruck is not like that at all. It's a foodie scent! It smells like cake! If you hate foodie scents, you'll hate it, but if you like them, this is one of the best ones outside of BPAL that I've ever tried. What a surprise from little Taylor! I still don't like your music though, hon - sorry.


----------



## ashleyanner (Jun 19, 2012)

Just set up an account and ordered BB number two a few days ago and it looks like I'm getting box #7.  Anyone who has already received the Number 4 Super Comb Prep and Protect, is it a decent sized sample?  From the picture on the site, it looks like I could get a few uses out of it.


----------



## JessicaMarie (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just set up an account and ordered BB number two a few days ago and it looks like I'm getting box #7.  Anyone who has already received the Number 4 Super Comb Prep and Protect, is it a decent sized sample?  From the picture on the site, it looks like I could get a few uses out of it.


 My mom got it in her box and it's definitely a great sized sample in my opinion. It's 1.45 fl oz. You could easily get several uses out of it. P.S. It smells UHMAZING!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lady41 (Jun 19, 2012)

ohhh I wanted the red polka dot modcloth headband sooooo freakin bad! looks like they are sold out on BB website! Does anyone know if they will restock these?


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 19, 2012)

boo i am having no luck just combing through the trade thread , peeking at everyone's wishlists.  is anyone still hunting for the stila bronzer or is that all taken care of ?


----------



## ashleyanner (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My mom got it in her box and it's definitely a great sized sample in my opinion. It's 1.45 fl oz. You could easily get several uses out of it. P.S. It smells UHMAZING!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Awesome...that makes me look forward to my box!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 19, 2012)

Ladies with the headbands, super cute pics!!! You're all looking gorgeous and the prints are too cute!


----------



## xlinds15x (Jun 19, 2012)

In *LOVE *with the Comodynes Tanning Towelettes! I spend day after day out in the sun, I ride horses and teach kids how to ride all day out in the sun, which is great. BUT I wear PANTS all day long. My arms, neck, chest, face have taken well to the sun (thank you for being Italian!), but my legs are not exactly tan. These towelettes worked really well for me. No splotches, no streaks, very natural for me. (I'm already an olive-ish medium skintone). They _do_ have a self tanner smell though... (oddly enough, I like that smell haha)

Soooo, if you dont want them..*send them my way!* Hopefully I have something to trade for them!


----------



## Wida (Jun 19, 2012)

I got it and it is a good sized sample.  I've used it every day for the last week and I still have over half of the bottle left - and I have hair to the middle of my back.  It's good stuff - it gets rid of my tangles and smooths my hair without weight.  I'm thinking about buying the full size bottle as I have been looking for something like this for a while now.  I personally didn't care for the smell though.  Maybe I got a bad bottle, but it smells like a multi-vitamin to me.  Mine doesn't smell anything like the description says it should. 



> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My mom got it in her box and it's definitely a great sized sample in my opinion. It's 1.45 fl oz. You could easily get several uses out of it. P.S. It smells UHMAZING!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 19, 2012)

everyone who got the floral water - mini reviews? i can't find anything online about this and i'm pondering blowing points cos i fail at trades.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> everyone who got the floral water - mini reviews? i can't find anything online about this and i'm pondering blowing points cos i fail at trades.


lol, I traded mine but I've seen a few reviews online on it. Hopefully someone else chimes in. I plan to purchase a full-size one after I finish using up the facial sprays I already have now.


----------



## astokes (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> everyone who got the floral water - mini reviews? i can't find anything online about this and i'm pondering blowing points cos i fail at trades.


 I love it! I want to purchase the full-size. I got rose but would probably get another type.

I've been using it after I come in from playing outside with the girl I nanny. Cools down the face!


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love it! I want to purchase the full-size. I got rose but would probably get another type.
> 
> I've been using it after I come in from playing outside with the girl I nanny. Cools down the face!


 thanks ! it has been hhoootttt here so that would be useful as well as feeling spoiled  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha  which type would you get instead?



> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> lol, I traded mine but I've seen a few reviews online on it. Hopefully someone else chimes in. I plan to purchase a full-size one after I finish using up the facial sprays I already have now.


ohhh i see. i don;t think i've ever used anything but just misted water so in general i am clueless, too. lol


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 19, 2012)

I use a Caudalie Face elixer serum and find it's great and refreshing! Was curious about the Melvita, but couldn't find anyone to cough it up, either lol..so I totally understand. I've also read a lot about DIY facial sprays with rose water and stuff from health food stores. So I might just go that route next time.



> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> everyone who got the floral water - mini reviews? i can't find anything online about this and i'm pondering blowing points cos i fail at trades.


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha I know it's not a bad product (I loved it on my body), *I'm just cynical about Julep stuff because I have had such bad results with their polish, after paying more per volume than for Chanel.*   I work in a hospital so I definitely have the constant hand washing thing down  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Agreed.....I had some that applied smoothly and some that were horrible.  I was also disappointed in the volume per bottle.  They really don't last long at all when you apply 2 coats.  I'm glad you have found another good use for the scrub, though!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## astokes (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Jun 19, 2012)

I received the rose floral water in my box.  I haven't tried it yet, but I did unscrew the lid to smell it.  The scent was a little strong (I'm one that can't handle perfumes due to headaches).  I will probably give it a try, though.

I feel bad complaining about my #26 Birchbox now that I received it yesterday (finally)!  I missed out on the discussion about the size of the Dr. Jart's Premium BB Cream.  I assumed it was going to be tiny like the one I got last month.  It was actually a nice size and I used it today and really like it.  I bought the Stainiac in Beauty Queen awhile back, but hadn't used it yet.....so I tried out the sample today and loved how it looked on my cheeks.  So it's nice to have the spare!  Haven't tried the Oribe shampoo/conditioner packets yet, but I doubt I'd purchase these because I think they are over priced.  Gave the perfume to my mom and haven't tried the floral water yet as I mentioned.  The Band-Aids are always useful to have around, but I definitely wouldn't pay what Birchbox is asking for them.  So, I'm feeling better about my box even though I didn't get the Stila Bronzer.  So I think I'm sticking around for at least another month.  I love the points system, but still wish they could do something to make the box value more fair to everyone (I know we've all said this so much already.......I just don't understand how Glossybox can get enough product to give everyone one of each item, but Birchbox can't).


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittygirl4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> .......I just don't understand how Glossybox can get enough product to give everyone one of each item, but Birchbox can't).


 I don't know how this stuff operates totally but i'm sure it has something to do with glossybox charging more and having far less subscribers than birchbox (at least i'm assuming that at the moment glossybox us has less than birchbox).


----------



## mrsd1 (Jun 20, 2012)

is it just me...or were the cynthia rowley bandaids $18 at first? and now they are $11? am i crazy?!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mrsd1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> is it just me...or were the cynthia rowley bandaids $18 at first? and now they are $11? am i crazy?!


 I thought they were $15, not $18.  They sent out an email earlier today announcing that the bundle was being reduced to $11.  By the way, what Birchbox is selling is essentially this bundle on drugstore.com plus an extra box of Band-Aids.  It's still overpriced, but it's only overpriced by a buck or two.


----------



## amandah (Jun 20, 2012)

Question: BB is having a promo now, spend $60 and you get 2 free Baggu bags. I love bags, any kind really, and i was going to make a purchase because i got my 3 month anniversary code, but at the bottom it says 'cannot be combined with any other promo code' do you think this would include the 20% off code? I sent them an email this morning, but i figured you guys would answer quicker  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just set up an account and ordered BB number two a few days ago and it looks like I'm getting box #7.  Anyone who has already received the Number 4 Super Comb Prep and Protect, is it a decent sized sample?  From the picture on the site, it looks like I could get a few uses out of it.


What the hell, I ordered a second account over a week ago and have called them asking when it will ship and they say "soon."  That's crap--I should have gotten my shipped if yours did and you only ordered a few days ago.  Guess I'm calling them again today--third time in almost a week!


----------



## CarmenVF (Jun 20, 2012)

> Question: BB is having a promo now, spend $60 and you get 2 free Baggu bags. I love bags, any kind really, and i was going to make a purchase because i got my 3 month anniversary code, but at the bottom it says 'cannot be combined with any other promo code' do you think this would include the 20% off code? I sent them an email this morning, but i figured you guys would answer quicker  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I tried combining my 20% discount and getting the BaubleBar bracelet that came with a $75 purchase, but was told that I could only use one promo code at a time. Hope you have better luck than I did.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Question:
> 
> BB is having a promo now, spend $60 and you get 2 free Baggu bags. I love bags, any kind really, and i was going to make a purchase because i got my 3 month anniversary code, but at the bottom it says 'cannot be combined with any other promo code' do you think this would include the 20% off code?
> ...


 Yes, you can only apply one code to each order, so either the 20% off or the free baggies


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 20, 2012)

I got my second box yesterday with the leave in conditioner and the beauty blender cleanser. I will probably use everything but the tanning towelettes. I'm still splotchy in places.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## amandah (Jun 20, 2012)

Grrrr thanks for the quick answers. You guys rock!


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I ordered my 3rd box last Sunday or Monday, and it shipped Thursday. So yours should already be on its way. I got it in the mail yesterday.


It';s not--no email, nothing and when I called them the yesterday they said sometime this week it'd ship.  It makes me crazy though cause I'm leaving next week for vacation so I'd really like it to ship before the end of the week.  Grrrr, birchbox!


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It';s not--no email, nothing and when I called them the yesterday they said sometime this week it'd ship.  It makes me crazy though cause I'm leaving next week for vacation so I'd really like it to ship before the end of the week.  Grrrr, birchbox!


Ok, apparently it's on its way now.  Just no shipping notice :/  oh well, at least its coming


----------



## phoebehearts (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> everyone who got the floral water - mini reviews? i can't find anything online about this and I'm pondering blowing points cos i fail at trades.


I've been using it as a toner and a face re-freshener in the mornings when I don't wash my face (I'm recovering from surgery and its to hard to keep up with the daily routine). I have also used it in my hair as a "perfume" or re-freshener since I normally only wash 2x a week anyways. I'm debating on buying it as well just for that purpose. I love the rose smell but I also like lavender so it will be a tough decision if I do decide to buy it. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## ashleyanner (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What the hell, I ordered a second account over a week ago and have called them asking when it will ship and they say "soon."  That's crap--I should have gotten my shipped if yours did and you only ordered a few days ago.  Guess I'm calling them again today--third time in almost a week!


 Ah!  Sorry for the confusion...it's shipping on the 25th, but I checked my account and they already have feedback buttons up on the items I'm getting in my box.  I'd be surprised if they shipped that fast haha.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ah!  Sorry for the confusion...it's shipping on the 25th, but I checked my account and they already have feedback buttons up on the items I'm getting in my box.  I'd be surprised if they shipped that fast haha.


At least you can see what you're getting though, that's cool


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittygirl4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received the rose floral water in my box.  I haven't tried it yet, but I did unscrew the lid to smell it.  The scent was a little strong (I'm one that can't handle perfumes due to headaches).  I will probably give it a try, though.
> 
> I feel bad complaining about my #26 Birchbox now that I received it yesterday (finally)!  I missed out on the discussion about the size of the Dr. Jart's Premium BB Cream.  I assumed it was going to be tiny like the one I got last month.  It was actually a nice size and I used it today and really like it.  I bought the Stainiac in Beauty Queen awhile back, but hadn't used it yet.....so I tried out the sample today and loved how it looked on my cheeks.  So it's nice to have the spare!  Haven't tried the Oribe shampoo/conditioner packets yet, but I doubt I'd purchase these because I think they are over priced.  Gave the perfume to my mom and haven't tried the floral water yet as I mentioned.  The Band-Aids are always useful to have around, but I definitely wouldn't pay what Birchbox is asking for them.  So, I'm feeling better about my box even though I didn't get the Stila Bronzer.  So I think I'm sticking around for at least another month.  I love the points system, but still wish they could do something to make the box value more fair to everyone (I know we've all said this so much already.......I just don't understand how Glossybox can get enough product to give everyone one of each item, but Birchbox can't).


aww i woulda traded you most of your box for the stila and some other junk! 26 was the one i was drooling over hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *phoebehearts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've been using it as a toner and a face re-freshener in the mornings when I don't wash my face (I'm recovering from surgery and its to hard to keep up with the daily routine). I have also used it in my hair as a "perfume" or re-freshener since I normally only wash 2x a week anyways. I'm debating on buying it as well just for that purpose. I love the rose smell but I also like lavender so it will be a tough decision if I do decide to buy it. Decisions, decisions!


 those are great ideas! thanks !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  hm now it is even harder for me to decide... haha



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use a Caudalie Face elixer serum and find it's great and refreshing! Was curious about the Melvita, but couldn't find anyone to cough it up, either lol..so I totally understand. I've also read a lot about DIY facial sprays with rose water and stuff from health food stores. So I might just go that route next time.


Yea it was not happening for me and i am bummed! i would still rather try it than buy it and hope for the best.  i'd love to try a DIY .. hmmm *googles..*

thanks everyone else for the replies too !


----------



## Auntboo (Jun 20, 2012)

I use rosewater as my normal toner and I love it. I keep trying other facial sprays like the Caudalie and Iredale to see if they are better but so far nothing is dramatcially better than plain old straight up rosewater. It is cheap and lasts forever, plus it smells soooo good and feels quite refreshing.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I use rosewater as my normal toner and I love it. I keep trying other facial sprays like the Caudalie and Iredale to see if they are better but so far nothing is dramatcially better than plain old straight up rosewater. It is cheap and lasts forever, plus it smells soooo good and feels quite refreshing.



great idea! thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you might have just saved my point stash from extinction haha


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Jun 20, 2012)

a good idea for those with combination-oily skin is a spray/toner made of 50% rose water and 50% witch hazel!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You may also add a few drops of essential oil if you want to (just shake the bottle before using)


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 20, 2012)

HAHA--funny  I'm getting the EXACTTTTT same box for my second (which I signed up for last week after I got my first, hoping to try new things)....

I have messaged someone interested in the bandaids, but if they don't get back to me, I'd be more than happy to do a trade with someone for them.

I just can't believe my luck!  I like my box and all, but part of the reason I like BB is cause I like trying new things.  I even made the accounts as different as I could without changing my skin type, skin color and hair color.  Oh well.  I changed my accounts to be 15 years different so hopefully July will have a little more variety.  Or I'm getting rid of a second box all together.

The things in particular I'd like to try are:

**Stila one step bronzer

**The borghese products from june's box

**Really open to suggestions.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

On the bright side, my mom and I really like the ada bronzer which I got (and am getting again) so I will let her have the one I already used and keep the new one.


----------



## SarahElizSS (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice! My daughter used her points on the bandaids on Sunday and now they reduce the price. Just our luck!


----------



## Jackieblue (Jun 20, 2012)

For those who have tried the Eyeko Fatstick in chocolate...is there a shimmer or sparkle to it or is it more of a glossy brown?


----------



## mariahk83 (Jun 20, 2012)

I know this isn't the trade forum, but i'm not sure i have enough posts yet to post there!  I'm getting another stila one step in my second box, and have 4 of the tanning towellets - does anyone have the stila eyeliner from last month, because I'd REALLLLY love that!  Willing to trade just about anything, i like trying new stuff, i do prefer makeup though.


----------



## Pericythion (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those who have tried the Eyeko Fatstick in chocolate...is there a shimmer or sparkle to it or is it more of a glossy brown?


 

I got it in chocolate and it's a sheet sheer brown coverage after you blend it out. No shiny stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

EDIT: lmao "sheet" coverage. Good job, brain.


----------



## Jackieblue (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pericythion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Awesome. Thank you! That's exactly what I was hoping for. I shopped for similar products yesterday and the ones I found were too shimmery for me. I hope I can get my hands on one soon. They seem great for summer!


----------



## Pericythion (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Awesome. Thank you! That's exactly what I was hoping for. I shopped for similar products yesterday and the ones I found were too shimmery for me. I hope I can get my hands on one soon. They seem great for summer!


I've read that they're really nice as bases but without setting them with powder, they will crease quickly. My lids are pretty oily so that did happen but you can try it out with primer and powder and see if you get better results!


----------



## zorabell (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pericythion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've read that they're really nice as bases but without setting them with powder, they will crease quickly. My lids are pretty oily so that did happen but you can try it out with primer and powder and see if you get better results!


 
Mine creased even after I used a primer but it was fine once it was set with a powder


----------



## Jackieblue (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Mine creased even after I used a primer but it was fine once it was set with a powder


 

Ok, thanks! Sounds like it's definitely worth a try. Don't know why BB isn't selling the Chocolate. Now I just have to hope for one in next month's box, find a trade, or find one on ebay for a deep discount.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## celiajuno (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 NM, read the post wrong


----------



## meaganola (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gifI changed my accounts to be 15 years different so hopefully July will have a little more variety.  Or I'm getting rid of a second box all together.


 I have accounts with 35, 40, and 50 for the ages, and my aunt's is 60.  The 35, 50, and 60 boxes have gotten the same things two months in a row!  On the up side, last month, those boxes had the Algenist cream (I dig it, although I'm using up that Korean stuff from Glossybox before I go back to the Algenist), and this month, they had the Stila bronzer (on the down side, my skin tone is completely wrong for bronzer), so at least I'm not getting duplicates of crappy boxes on those accounts.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have accounts with 35, 40, and 50 for the ages, and my aunt's is 60.  The 35, 50, and 60 boxes have gotten the same things two months in a row!  On the up side, last month, those boxes had the Algenist cream (I dig it, although I'm using up that Korean stuff from Glossybox before I go back to the Algenist), and this month, they had the Stila bronzer (on the down side, my skin tone is completely wrong for bronzer), so at least I'm not getting duplicates of crappy boxes on those accounts.




totally random but - have you tried using the stila under your foundation? i found it gave me a really gorgeous glow but the color didn't show much. i used it on my cleavage too with moisturizer and uhh, well the girls looked nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 20, 2012)

Anyone else receive the Melvita Floral Water if so what scent did you receive?


----------



## mega789 (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use a Caudalie Face elixer serum and find it's great and refreshing! Was curious about the Melvita, but couldn't find anyone to cough it up, either lol..so I totally understand. I've also read a lot about DIY facial sprays with rose water and stuff from health food stores. So I might just go that route next time.


 The Caudalie Elixir is my absolute fav! The Melivita is ok. It smells and feels like water with some rose scent. I don't think it has much effect personally. 

I LOVE the Caudalie scent and tingly feel to it! I'm a facial spray junkie and love it the best! Benefit has a decent face mist too.


----------



## CarmenVF (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm not particularly skilled with liquid liners but I thought the Eyeko skinny liner was really easy to work with and the purple color was surprisingly subtle and flattering. Happy to have finally received my box and find something that I like.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 21, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Â 

The Caudalie Elixir is my absolute fav! The Melivita is ok. It smells and feels like water with some rose scent. I don't think it has much effect personally.Â 

I LOVE the Caudalie scent and tingly feel to it! I'm a facial spray junkie and love it the best! Benefit has a decent face mist too.


I love the herbal scent it has! Like a sachet or something, plus my face feels good afterward. Never tried the Benefit..how's that compare? As for as the Melvita, I would have loved to try it, but I'm content with my Caudalie elixer and Trilogy rosehip oil. I guess I could always dilute the Trilogy oil with some spring water for a facial mist.


----------



## candycoatedlove (Jun 21, 2012)

yes, I received rosewater which is a scent that's dated for many but I really like it. I spritz it on my face and breath in deep whenever I feel anxious, or stressed, and it makes me feel so much better. Like burrowing your nose into a rose from a bouquet you just received.  :] I plan to purchase it.


----------



## lauravee (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> everyone who got the floral water - mini reviews? i can't find anything online about this and i'm pondering blowing points cos i fail at trades.


 It's very refreshing, I just wish it spritzed out of the bottle a little more evenly. I feel like it shoots a pointed stream and have to spray a few times to cover my face. Is everyone else's bottle like this? I have Burt's Bee's facial mists and the spray mechanism on those distributes the product much more evenly. Maybe I have to hold it further away from my face? 

The scent is nice though and I'll definitely be using it a lot this summer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## thr33things (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's very refreshing, I just wish it spritzed out of the bottle a little more evenly. I feel like it shoots a pointed stream and have to spray a few times to cover my face. Is everyone else's bottle like this? I have Burt's Bee's facial mists and the spray mechanism on those distributes the product much more evenly. Maybe I have to hold it further away from my face?
> ...


 I do love mine but I doesn't have even coverage like you said. The nozzle is cheap.


----------



## peebeenjay (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ohhh I wanted the red polka dot modcloth headband sooooo freakin bad! looks like they are sold out on BB website! Does anyone know if they will restock these?


 I don't know about BB, but modcloth has the headbands in a ton of colors and styles on their website for sale $13.99 each

http://www.modcloth.com/shop/search?keyword=HEADBAND


----------



## heather4602 (Jun 21, 2012)

> I don't know about BB, but modcloth has the headbands in a ton of colors and styles on their website for sale $13.99 each http://www.modcloth.com/shop/search?keyword=HEADBAND


 Wow they are really cute!!!


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's very refreshing, I just wish it spritzed out of the bottle a little more evenly. I feel like it shoots a pointed stream and have to spray a few times to cover my face. Is everyone else's bottle like this? I have Burt's Bee's facial mists and the spray mechanism on those distributes the product much more evenly. Maybe I have to hold it further away from my face?
> ...



eeep stream! i bought a set of travel bottles from the dollar tree and it has a spray bottle (about 2oz?) with teh most perfect misty sprayer ever. i keep just plain water in it and mist myself and my daughter with it all day. cheap solution ?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

thanks for the info though! i do hate crappy sprayers.


----------



## mega789 (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love the herbal scent it has! Like a sachet or something, plus my face feels good afterward. Never tried the Benefit..how's that compare? As for as the Melvita, I would have loved to try it, but I'm content with my Caudalie elixer and Trilogy rosehip oil. I guess I could always dilute the Trilogy oil with some spring water for a facial mist.


 The Benefit mist has a nice scent and good wide mist. It leaves the skin soft. There is no tingle or anything, but you get a nice size and is cheaper, so I can use it more often. 

However nothing replaces the Caudalie in my opinion. I have tried to find ways to make it myself, but have failed. I just adore the smell and wish I could use it all throughout the day.


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else receive the Melvita Floral Water if so what scent did you receive?


 

I received the Rose and it does have a pretty strong smell when I first spray it, but then I don't notice it too much.  I wish the mist would come out a little finer than it does, though.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peebeenjay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know about BB, but modcloth has the headbands in a ton of colors and styles on their website for sale $13.99 each
> 
> http://www.modcloth.com/shop/search?keyword=HEADBAND


 
Didn't we get a $10 off coupon for ModCloth in one of our more recent Birchboxes?  I wonder if they're still applicable and not expired.  Maybe there is a code that those who want the headbands could use.  Although, I think I remember that it was $10 off $75 . . . and that's a LOT of headbands!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *peebeenjay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## lauravee (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's a good idea! i'll have to keep an eye out for bottles liked hat next time I hit up dollar tree.


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 21, 2012)

Something I think is unusual is that the Modcloth headbands are different widths. The red polka dot one is MUCH wider than the deer print one and sits very differently on my head. I personally prefer the smaller one for my fine hair so before I purchase more I'll be asking how wide they are.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Something I think is unusual is that the Modcloth headbands are different widths. The red polka dot one is MUCH wider than the deer print one and sits very differently on my head. I personally prefer the smaller one for my fine hair so before I purchase more I'll be asking how wide they are.


 Thanks! I'm gonna keep this in mind  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The headbands looks really cute on you!


----------



## Linz31 (Jun 21, 2012)

I have the Stila eyeliner in the pretty blue color.  The color is nice, just a little too blue for me  I'd be happy to send it your way!


----------



## pinktergal (Jun 21, 2012)

*My BB on my 2nd account never came. It got re-routed and then fell off the map. I called BB CS on Tuesday and was told they'd hold a box for me if it didn't come by this Saturday.  Today I got the replacement box in the mail!  Wonderful CS!! I would have preferred the box I was supposed to get, but that's not the fault of BB. Either UPS or USPS screwed that up. *


----------



## jac a (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't we get a $10 off coupon for ModCloth in one of our more recent Birchboxes?  I wonder if they're still applicable and not expired.  Maybe there is a code that those who want the headbands could use.  Although, I think I remember that it was $10 off $75 . . . and that's a LOT of headbands!


 i placed an order not too long ago for the red headband and with tax &amp; ship it came out to $19.01. they also have a referral program called "share the love", here are the deets:


----------



## astokes (Jun 21, 2012)

I bought the Borghese Crema Saponette Face &amp; Body Soap and it came today.

It is the BIGGEST bar of soap I've ever seen. (Unless you count LUSH)

11.5 oz!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 21, 2012)

I got the polka dotted Modcloth headband in a swap, and I wore it today, although I wore it upside down so it was flat across the top of my head, and the ends were at the base of my neck.  I look vaguely Asian (very, *very* vaguely, but I have been questioned about my ethnic background more than a few times.  When I was a kidlet, I looked more Asian than I do now, and a lot of very inappropriate people who had no right to know asked whether I was the result of my father's tour of duty in Vietnam.  As far as my family can figure out, it's actually Cherokee from several generations back), and I wore a black shirt.  One of my coworkers told another one that I looked like a samurai.  I'm thinking the kanji tattoo around my left wrist didn't lessen the impression any.  On the up side, he didn't say sumo wrestler.


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 21, 2012)

I finally got around to using the Number 4 Super Comb Prep and Protect and ohhh my gosh, I LOVE IT. It had gotten set aside because I was like, mehhh, a leave in conditioning mist? blegh. I spritzed some in after my shower, and my comb just slid through like buttah. As I was combing, I actually kept saying, "Oh, wow. Ohmygoodness. Goodness. Wow." which kinda weirded el hubs out. Definitely gonna purchase this. It's pricey, but I think it's worth it. My current conditioning/detangling spray (Cristophe, ~$12) just doesn't cut it. I still have to work through tons of tangles. 

Birchbox, I'm so sorry I ever doubted you. You obviously know what's best for me. I'm comin' on back and resubscribing!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't we get a $10 off coupon for ModCloth in one of our more recent Birchboxes?  I wonder if they're still applicable and not expired.  Maybe there is a code that those who want the headbands could use.  Although, I think I remember that it was $10 off $75 . . . and that's a LOT of headbands!


modcloth is great, though... they accept returns with free shipping if you don't like something you purchased. i have bought several cute dresses from them and a couple of necklaces (one broke, sad; but the other is a staple in my closet). i definitely have bought shipments where nothing i tried on worked at all, but i have a few favorite things from there. I highly recommend reading the reviews before purchasing. They are great because many people list their measurements and what size they purchased. And if something is out of stock, they really will notify you when it comes back!


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought the Borghese Crema Saponette Face &amp; Body Soap and it came today.
> 
> ...


Ooh? i haven't heard anyone talk about that soap really yet. another mini-review if you will ?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Doing the 45 minute each way drive to my state's ONLY LUSH store tomorrow night , eeeeee yay LUSH. though the only thing of theirs i own is some honey i washed the kids soap. we are hunting for , among other things, moisturizing shampoos. Looking at Godiva and Trichomania if you have any experience with those ?  ramble ramble


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ooh? i haven't heard anyone talk about that soap really yet. another mini-review if you will ?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 I've heard of Lush, but never really peaked in their store or used products. Are they really that wonderful? I'm curious, because I keep hearing you ladies mention the brand.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought the Borghese Crema Saponette Face &amp; Body Soap and it came today.
> 
> ...


 I got a Borghese Crema Sopanetta bar in a swap and am excited to use it. The package smelled sooo yummy lol. I heard that the regular sizes were pretty chunky and lasted a long time!


----------



## astokes (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## astokes (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want one! I purchased the Microdermitt Olive Oil Soap on the BB website and I really like it as well, but its 14.00 for like a 6 oz bar.. so I would rather pay 2.00 more for a bar twice that size. It sounds like it smells awesome.


 Yeah, I was surprised at the size! I'm going to cut it into smaller chunks. : )

I can still smell it faintly on my skin. (I showered at 5 this morning!)

Here is a size comparison vs. my Clarisonic Mia:


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 21, 2012)

Oo..that's a great size for that price!! My Mia is turquoise...how cute is yours! I love it!



> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I was surprised at the size! I'm going to cut it into smaller chunks. : )
> 
> ...


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've heard of Lush, but never really peaked in their store or used products. Are they really that wonderful? I'm curious, because I keep hearing you ladies mention the brand.


some people love it, some not so much - the scents can be pretty strong and hippyish but some are just heavenly.  you should give stuff a sniff!

it IS all natural stuff which is why i am aiming to get some things for my toddler  - her hair is hillariously mixed, like half african-american and half my hair (way looser curls) interspersed everywhere. It always looks like i haven't brushed/washed it just cos of that! haha. but yea, there are not a lot of things i would feel safe using on her (yuck @ chemicals on a baby) hoping if i use things with coconut and other oils IN the actual shampoo it will help with dryness   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> some people love it, some not so much - the scents can be pretty strong and hippyish but some are just heavenly.  you should give stuff a sniff!
> ...


 Interesting..I have to be careful about putting oil in my hair at this time of year(I'm only Korean-Irish, but was born with wild Aussie girl commercial curls when combed out lol) because of the summer, but like it from the middle to the ends. I'll have to check em out next time. I guess it is a good sign that they always seem pretty busy! Yes, my friend's adorable hellion of a toddler is African-American and Hawaaian...crazy curls abound!


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 21, 2012)

Ohhh that is a great size! sounds like it smells delicious too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so  jealous of y'alls cute mias !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I was surprised at the size! I'm going to cut it into smaller chunks. : )
> 
> ...


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Interesting..I have to be careful about putting oil in my hair at this time of year(I'm only Korean-Irish, but was born with wild Aussie girl commercial curls when combed out lol) because of the summer, but like it from the middle to the ends. I'll have to check em out next time. I guess it is a good sign that they always seem pretty busy! Yes, my friend's adorable hellion of a toddler is African-American and Hawaaian...crazy curls abound!



haha!  well mine is thick and umm, lets see. julia roberts in pretty woman? kind of curls. (irish hair, the family says, though i am german, irish, finlander and french canadian +cree indian)  which isn't too hard to deal with, but utah is dryyyy and summer is the worst. i don't use much in the way of oils except on my ends but my daughter NEEDS it i think. it just recently got kind of out of control instead of her baby hair so i am on a decent learning curve for mixed kids hair care.  i have to treat it like her dads more than mine for sure though. his sister said to try baby oil but i am not a fan of mineral oil at all  - any oil intimidates me but if i MUST then i gotta do something that will actually help her hair! wish me luck lol~

i am REALLY hoping i like the Godiva solid shampoo for her, since i am obsessed with jasmine! please please hair gods! she has more than enough things that smell like shea and coconut already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pattycakes (Jun 22, 2012)

WANTED:  Blue Deer Headband!

*sigh*  I hope I'm not getting annoying, I'm just still on a mission to find one!

Here's my list.  PM me!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126217/3-3-pattycakes-trade-listing-full-sized-and-birchbox-3-3

_Edit: I think I originally posted that I was looking for a green one...but then I realized I'd totally wear a blue one more, and now I can only find green ones!  *sigh* Such is the life of a beauty subscription trader _



.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 22, 2012)

My friend's kid gets baby oil put on or even baby lotion to control the curls. She tried using gel, but grandma freaked out lol and told her not to use that since she's only 3. If you find something that works, let me know and I can relay it to my friend! I totally understand not wanting to put unnecessary chemicals on a kid's head lol!


----------



## Pattycakes (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've heard of Lush, but never really peaked in their store or used products. Are they really that wonderful? I'm curious, because I keep hearing you ladies mention the brand.


Yes,  Lush is wonderful.  I soooo wish we had one here.  The Dream Cream is the best lotion *EVER*!


----------



## KristenBlair (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pattycakes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WANTED:  Blue Deer Headband!
> 
> ...


 i thought the deer headband only came in green, Am i wrong?


----------



## Jackieblue (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> some people love it, some not so much - the scents can be pretty strong and hippyish but some are just heavenly.  you should give stuff a sniff!
> ...


Naun have you tried the coconut oil hair shine from The Body Shop on her hair? It's like a pressed oil that comes in this little tin. Learning how much (or little!) to use can be a bit awkward, but it was the only thing that helped to un-Diana-Ross my hair while visiting the Caribbean. When you get it down it leaves the curl but smooths that crazy stuff. I think most people use it on ethnic hair. The ingredients are on their website. It's mostly oils and waxes.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Naun have you tried the coconut oil hair shine from The Body Shop on her hair? It's like a pressed oil that comes in this little tin. Learning how much (or little!) to use can be a bit awkward, but it was the only thing that helped to un-Diana-Ross my hair while visiting the Caribbean. When you get it down it leaves the curl but smooths that crazy stuff. I think most people use it on ethnic hair. The ingredients are on their website. It's mostly oils and waxes.




nope i haven't tried that one - i am not sure i would know how to put a wax in her hair honestly haha but maybe we will try it out in the shop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  we have something that is coconut oil and petroleum, basically, and i just can't stand the feeling of it in her hair. maybe a melted wax will be different ?


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My friend's kid gets baby oil put on or even baby lotion to control the curls. She tried using gel, but grandma freaked out lol and told her not to use that since she's only 3. If you find something that works, let me know and I can relay it to my friend! I totally understand not wanting to put unnecessary chemicals on a kid's head lol!



Ohhh we do have a gel that we like! well, sort of. It's from the line kinky-curly - their detangler/leave-in is our saving grace. everything they make is all natural.. the gel is more like goo haha and has a sticky main ingredient of marshmallow. on my hair it is divine and replaces every styling product ( apply to decently wet hair though, scrunch and go) and i use it on her when we are going somewhere 'fancy' - but she just manages to  do something weird to it by "re-styling" it herself and then it stays THAT way instead. so no more things with 'hold' for us just yet lol! but if her kiddo is older it might be good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lots of videos on youtube about it from ladies with natural hair.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh we do have a gel that we like! well, sort of. It's from the line kinky-curly - their detangler/leave-in is our saving grace. everything they make is all natural.. the gel is more like goo haha and has a sticky main ingredient of marshmallow. on my hair it is divine and replaces every styling product ( apply to decently wet hair though, scrunch and go) and i use it on her when we are going somewhere 'fancy' - but she just manages to  do something weird to it by "re-styling" it herself and then it stays THAT way instead. so no more things with 'hold' for us just yet lol! but if her kiddo is older it might be good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lots of videos on youtube about it from ladies with natural hair.


 I'll check it out lol. Maybe try it on my own hair first ha!


----------



## Auntboo (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh we do have a gel that we like! well, sort of. It's from the line kinky-curly - their detangler/leave-in is our saving grace. everything they make is all natural.. the gel is more like goo haha and has a sticky main ingredient of marshmallow. on my hair it is divine and replaces every styling product ( apply to decently wet hair though, scrunch and go) and i use it on her when we are going somewhere 'fancy' - but she just manages to  do something weird to it by "re-styling" it herself and then it stays THAT way instead. so no more things with 'hold' for us just yet lol! but if her kiddo is older it might be good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lots of videos on youtube about it from ladies with natural hair.


That's the Kinky Curly Knot Today! I love that stuff (and my hair is stick straight, but it is a wonderful detangler as well)


----------



## TXSlainte (Jun 22, 2012)

> Ooh? i haven't heard anyone talk about that soap really yet. another mini-review if you will ?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Doing the 45 minute each way drive to my state's ONLY LUSH store tomorrow night , eeeeee yay LUSH. though the only thing of theirs i own is some honey i washed the kids soap. we are hunting for , among other things, moisturizing shampoos. Looking at Godiva and Trichomania if you have any experience with those ?Â  ramble ramble


 I am definitely a Lush addict. I've tried the Trichomania, and although it made my hair super shiny, my hair just never felt clean. I'm currently using Cynthia Sylvia Stout, which works really well on my hair - long, thick, dry, frizzy. It does have a boozy scent though, which I don't mind but some might not like. The American Cream conditioner is really good, too. They're really generous about sampling in case you want to try before you buy.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am definitely a Lush addict. I've tried the Trichomania, and although it made my hair super shiny, my hair just never felt clean. I'm currently using Cynthia Sylvia Stout, which works really well on my hair - long, thick, dry, frizzy. It does have a boozy scent though, which I don't mind but some might not like. The American Cream conditioner is really good, too. They're really generous about sampling in case you want to try before you buy.


 Sampling? Lol..did you get them in-store? The closest Lush store is a 45 min. drive and I'll be too busy this weekend to go... Plus side, there's a big Sephora in that mall, too. Maybe I'll go next week and do some shopping lol.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KristenBlair* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i thought the deer headband only came in green, Am i wrong?


 it comes in blue and green  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lilyelement (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Sampling? Lol..did you get them in-store? The closest Lush store is a 45 min. drive and I'll be too busy this weekend to go... Plus side, there's a big Sephora in that mall, too. Maybe I'll go next week and do some shopping lol.


I'm also a Lush addict, and they give samples if you ask. They are fairly generous with it, most are enough to try out a few times.


----------



## missionista (Jun 22, 2012)

> we are hunting for , among other things, moisturizing shampoos. Looking at Godiva and Trichomania if you have any experience with those ?


 I love LUSH, and I really like their solid shampoos for a lot of reasons (no packaging, ease of travel) but I do not find them particularly moisturizing.  OF the solid shampoos, the ocean one (blue with seaweed) is more moisturizing than Godiva.  The scent of Godiva is completely heavenly though, so I alternate between those two a lot.

Their liquid shampoos are more moisturizing, but still nothing especially noteworthy.  I've only used one of their conditioners, but liked it a lot.  I think it was called Jungle or Jungle Something-Something (forgotten the rest), and it was a solid also.  The staff are great about explaining the difference, letting you feel what the product is like, etc.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 22, 2012)

Hmm..Lush sounds very promising..I will have to do some physical investigating soon lol.


----------



## sofivv18 (Jun 22, 2012)

check out my tumbler for box 4 review!


----------



## brio444 (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *injectionenvy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> _Oompa Loompa_, _do_-ba-dee-doo...
> 
> So I tried my Comodynes tanning cloths. I'm sure you can all guess where this is going.. lol. I followed the directions exactly and I still turned out orange and streaky (and to top it off, I forgot to do my feet, so I look like I'm wearing orange leggings!) I only did my legs, not sure if I want to try the 2nd cloth to see if I can even it out, or might that make it worse?


 I totally agree with this!  I tried mine this morning, and EEK.  Nothing appeared for about 5 hours and then BAM.  I look like I got beat with an oompa loompa stick.  I've used tanning wipes before and had good results (some I bought in england - soleil something, and some other brand, as well as the alpha beta glows), so I'm inclined to blame the formula.  I'm glad I'm wearing a maxi skirt... :/  Exfoliated first and everything.  Any thoughts on remedial action would be appreciated!


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am definitely a Lush addict. I've tried the Trichomania, and although it made my hair super shiny, my hair just never felt clean. I'm currently using Cynthia Sylvia Stout, which works really well on my hair - long, thick, dry, frizzy. It does have a boozy scent though, which I don't mind but some might not like. The American Cream conditioner is really good, too. They're really generous about sampling in case you want to try before you buy.


 ahh i hate  not feeling clean. i just washed my hair three times cos i am out of all my good shampoos and the crap ones don't cut it. lucky i am off to LUSH today then !

i am interested in the sylvia stout but i don't think i want the baby to smell like beer - everyone around us (utah valley) thinks i am the devil already anyway cos i have a nose piercing and used to smoke CIGARETTES! gasp  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's the Kinky Curly Knot Today! I love that stuff (and my hair is stick straight, but it is a wonderful detangler as well)


 isn't it awesome? i got it for my daughter and then ended up using it all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'll check it out lol. Maybe try it on my own hair first ha!


Do! it does work best as a combo though - the knot today leave in and the curling custard. dream team !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Jun 22, 2012)

Just thought I'd update those on what happened. As you know I wrote to CS about some of my issues. I put off cancelling my sub until I received a reply (which took a week). They did not answer any of my concerns at all, not even the issue of my destroyed perfume. I cancelled today without hesitation. From this point on I can no longer recommend Birchbox as one of the higher subscriptions.

Their response:

Hi Kayla, 
Thanks so much for being in touch! I'm so sorry to hear you were disappointed with your Birchbox delivery!

As a new company, (we celebrated our one year anniversary in September!) we're always looking to grow and make improvements. I want to thank you for reaching out to us with your feedback - it is so helpful to us!

I understand your concerns and I'd love to discuss your feedback with you.

The ultimate idea behind our business is that you get to try an amazing array of products before you consider buying them. We always strive to send our members products that they'll love, but we are also happy to know we are fulfilling our goal of helping you navigate through the cluttered beauty world to suss out products. This is part of the inherent value of your $10 subscription.

Yes, you can choose samples of products at department stores, but with Birchbox you are also paying for a service. The value of your membership is that you don't have to find a sales associate to help you navigate through the aisles, find the products you want to sample, and do all this while feeling pressured to purchase a full-size product (which most of us cannot always afford).

For the customers who do have a makeup counter nearby, we are thrilled to provide you with access to new and exciting brands that you won't find there.

Additionally, please don't forget about our Birchbox Points program! Every month by leaving feedback on your samples, you earn back 50-60 Birchbox points--which is half the cost of your monthly Birchbox. 100 Birchbox points is equal to $10 in our shop and with all the other ways to earn points, they rack up fast! Please don't forget to check this out as it's an amazing bonus to your subscription which counts for incredible full-size discounts that can't be beat anywhere else!

I hope my email assured you of the value of your purchase, the care that goes into selecting samples, and our appreciation of all of your feedback. Please don't hesitate to be in touch with any more suggestions, comments, or if you would like to discuss anything further.
 

xo, Audrey
Birchbox | Operations Associate


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm also a Lush addict, and they give samples if you ask. They are fairly generous with it, most are enough to try out a few times.


that is awesome to hear about samples cos my daughter's hair is apparently picky about what will be 'ok' and what will be 'oh dear god mommy what did you do to me' lol.

ditching the old man to go with a female friend so it will at least be fun to play instead of getting huffed and sighed at~


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love LUSH, and I really like their solid shampoos for a lot of reasons (no packaging, ease of travel) but I do not find them particularly moisturizing.  OF the solid shampoos, the ocean one (blue with seaweed) is more moisturizing than Godiva.  The scent of Godiva is completely heavenly though, so I alternate between those two a lot.
> ...



hm i hadn't had the ocean one on my radar (one track mind, jasmine jasmine jasmine! lol) but i will harass an SA about it!  i was eyeballing the jungle solid conditioner thought it seemed from reviews that it wouldn't last terribly long ? maybe they are haters - how long do your solid products last ? they say godiva lasts forever .. might be 2-3 of us sharing it though!


----------



## TXSlainte (Jun 22, 2012)

> Sampling? Lol..did you get them in-store? The closest Lush store is a 45 min. drive and I'll be too busy this weekend to go... Plus side, there's a big Sephora in that mall, too. Maybe I'll go next week and do some shopping lol.


 Absolutely in store! I never even have to ask, as they always ask if there's anything I'd like samples of. I've even been given free full size items, just because they were getting close to the expiration date. I'd say it's well worth the trip. Go!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TXSlainte (Jun 22, 2012)

> ahh i hateÂ  not feeling clean. i just washed my hair three times cos i am out of all my good shampoos and the crap ones don't cut it. lucky i am off to LUSH today then ! i am interested in the sylvia stout but i don't think i want the baby to smell like beer - everyone around us (utah valley) thinks i am the devil already anyway cos i have a nose piercing and used to smoke CIGARETTES! gasp  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hahaha! Didn't realize you were shopping for a baby. Skip the stout.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## missionista (Jun 23, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## tessak (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi ladies! Just wanted to give you a heads up that I posted a big swap list over on the Birchbox trade thread that includes some sought-after items from the June BB -- Stila One Step bronzer, polka dot Modcloth headband -- and some other Stila, Tarte, Boscia products and more. I'm trying hard to clear out samples I can't use!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121990/birchbox-open-trade-thread/1530


----------



## tessak (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi ladies! Just wanted to give you a heads up that I just posted a swap list over on the Birchbox trade thread with some of the sought-after items from June's BB -- Stila bronzer and polka dot headband -- and other Stila, Tarte, Boscia, etc products. I'm trying hard to clear out all the samples I can't use!


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 23, 2012)

So I received the beautyblender cleanser in my second box and I can't leave feedback for it. It says "the logged in customer does not match the feedback from Customer Id." Does anyone know how to fix this or has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 23, 2012)

I cant leave feedback on 4 of the items in one of my accounts. I have already emailed CS to fix whatever the problem is.


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 23, 2012)

I cant leave feedback on 4 of the items in one of my accounts. I have already emailed CS to fix whatever the problem is. &lt;--- Thank you!


----------



## Jackieblue (Jun 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So I received the beautyblender cleanser in my second box and I can't leave feedback for it. It says "the logged in customer does not match the feedback from Customer Id." Does anyone know how to fix this or has this happened to anyone else?


This happened to me, but only with this one product. I was able to leave feedback on everything else. Also emailed CS.


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 23, 2012)

So this happened to you with the beautyblender cleanser?


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hahaha! Didn't realize you were shopping for a baby. Skip the stout.




haha! it's all good - my mom used to rinse our hair with beer to make it shiny ! so i will def be checking that one out next time i go. 

we ended up getting the godiva shampoo bar, mostly cos i just can't resist things that smell (properly) of jasmine &lt;3   have samples to test of : trichimania, curly wurly, and the jasmine and henna fluff-eaze mask (again, the smell!!).

oh wait - i also got a small bottle of flying fox shower gel. guess what that smells like ? lolol. ok but it is made from a huge amount of honey (it is the first ingredient) so i really couldn't pass it up... maybe i will be sick of that scent soon. but i doubt it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jun 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This happened to me, but only with this one product. I was able to leave feedback on everything else. Also emailed CS.


 It's happened to me a few times with different things.  I just logged out and logged back in, and the issue fixed itself.  I think it's just a browser annoyance.


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 24, 2012)

I just tried a different browser and it still tells me the same thing, so I just emailed CS.


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 24, 2012)

Is anyone having problems with BB CS? I emailed them 8 days ago and still no reply  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amidea (Jun 25, 2012)

has anyone used the stainiac in other colors? i really liked it as a blush and want to try the other colors but am particularly wary of the homecoming queen...


----------



## CRB882 (Jun 25, 2012)

I just went to leave my feedback for my items this month, and after reviewing the Juliet Has a Gun Not a Perfume sample, I got the following message:

Whoops! Reward points are only available for products you have received.

I e-mailed CS, but just wondering if anyone else ever had that happen. All of my other samples let me leave feedback without any issues.


----------



## ddave (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> has anyone used the stainiac in other colors? i really liked it as a blush and want to try the other colors but am particularly wary of the homecoming queen...


 I just bought the full sizes of beauty queen and prom queen from the birchbox site because I loved the sample so much! It's hard to find information about prom queen and homecoming queen (not that many useful swatches, imo) but this site has a bunch of reviews and people describe the colors. Prom queen is a strawberry pink and it seems that homecoming queen is anywhere from popsicle orange to a nice coral color lol I'll leave a comment about prom queen when I get it....

http://www.makeupalley.com/product/showreview.asp?ItemID=79034

  http://www.makeupalley.com/product/showreview.asp/ItemId=78248/Stainiac-in-Prom-Queen/TheBalm/Lips


----------



## amidea (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I totally agree with this!  I tried mine this morning, and EEK.  Nothing appeared for about 5 hours and then BAM.  I look like I got beat with an oompa loompa stick.  I've used tanning wipes before and had good results (some I bought in england - soleil something, and some other brand, as well as the alpha beta glows), so I'm inclined to blame the formula.  I'm glad I'm wearing a maxi skirt... :/  Exfoliated first and everything.  Any thoughts on remedial action would be appreciated!


 For those who got bad results - have you tried rubbing on lemon juice to get rid of the color?


----------



## amidea (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ddave* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just bought the full sizes of beauty queen and prom queen from the birchbox site because I loved the sample so much! It's hard to find information about prom queen and homecoming queen (not that many useful swatches, imo) but this site has a bunch of reviews and people describe the colors. Prom queen is a strawberry pink and it seems that homecoming queen is anywhere from popsicle orange to a nice coral color lol I'll leave a comment about prom queen when I get it....
> 
> ...


 Thanks!  it really is hard to find good info/swatches online unfortunately


----------



## ecgmjs12 (Jun 25, 2012)

Has anyone tried the staniac as a cheek stain. I've used it for my lips but am nervous about trying it on my cheeks cause I dont want it to mess up my foundation.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ecgmjs12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried the staniac as a cheek stain. I've used it for my lips but am nervous about trying it on my cheeks cause I dont want it to mess up my foundation.


 imo, it's quite sheer, it doesn't mess up my foundation.


----------



## Janamaste (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ecgmjs12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried the staniac as a cheek stain. I've used it for my lips but am nervous about trying it on my cheeks cause I dont want it to mess up my foundation.


 I'm not a big blush person and I found it very subtle and complimentary. (I applied it like the BB video said to.)


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ecgmjs12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried the staniac as a cheek stain. I've used it for my lips but am nervous about trying it on my cheeks cause I dont want it to mess up my foundation.


 I only use it as cheek stain, doesn't mess my foundation up at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Try it and see...you can always retouch your foundation if it gets messed up.


----------



## Linz31 (Jun 25, 2012)

I just got around to using the Number 4 Prep and Protect spray.  I am in LOVE with it.  It made my hair super soft and it smells really good.  Thank you, Birchbox.

I am NOT a fan of the Staniac though.


----------



## murflegirl (Jun 25, 2012)

Stainiac is the best on cheeks. I use it on top of my tarte AC foundation, my colorstay foundation...it never messes it up and always looks natural.


----------



## brio444 (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those who got bad results - have you tried rubbing on lemon juice to get rid of the color?


 Thanks for the tip!  I've never heard of this!  I know what I'm doing when I get home.  (I've been exfoliating like mad for the last two days, with only minor improvement.)  If I could have managed the application, the color actually looks pretty good next day in the areas that I don't look like a bronze dalmatian.


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm having trouble applying the Staniac. I do it like Mollie does in the video but when I blend it seems most, if not all, of the Staniac comes off onto my fingertips and they turn red. Any hints or tips?


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linz31* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got around to using the Number 4 Prep and Protect spray.  I am in LOVE with it.  It made my hair super soft and it smells really good.  Thank you, Birchbox.
> 
> I am NOT a fan of the Staniac though.


 I also love the Number 4 Prep and Protect spray and I love that it is a really big sample too.


----------



## ordinarysarah (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm having trouble applying the Staniac. I do it like Mollie does in the video but when I blend it seems most, if not all, of the Staniac comes off onto my fingertips and they turn red. Any hints or tips?


 

The same thing happens to me. It looks like nothing on my cheeks, but it is all over my fingers. Blah.

Did anybody who received the Stila One-Step Bronze actually like it? I was bummed I didn't get it in my box, so I picked up a small sample from Sephora to try at home, and wasn't that impressed.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 25, 2012)

I JUST got my June box. I got box 5 I believe.

It was the Borghese soap (hope it smells better wet)

Stainiac (I like it! Still prefer Benefit's tints but it's nice)

Bandaids (I use a ton of bandaids because of my psoriasis so I'm cool with these)

Ada Bronzer (Pretty golden peach color) I don't use a lot of bronzer but I might use this one.

My FAVORITE thing in the box is the Bvlgari Omnia Crytalline perfume. I LOVE LOVE LOVE it!!!! I think I will buy a full bottle of this. I've been wearing the same fragrance for 10 years but I might switch to this!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 25, 2012)

> Has anyone tried the staniac as a cheek stain. I've used it for my lips but am nervous about trying it on my cheeks cause I dont want it to mess up my foundation.


Here's a tip I picked up from David, owner of OCC, if you have a product you like and it's a different formulation that your foundation try to apply it BEFORE you apply that other item. In his case he was talking about cream blushes and air brushing but the principal is the same thing. Try applying the stain before foundation but keep in mind the foundation will tone it down.


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 25, 2012)

BB CS seems to be back in full swing. I emailed them yesterday about the issue most of us seem to be having with feedback and they emailed me back this morning about it (I just remembered I needed to check that email so I just saw it




)

Hi there,

I'm so sorry for the inconvenience. A technical glitch caused feedback to be unavailable. Don't worry! You feedback points will be updated retroactively by end of day today, Monday June, 25th. Please let us know if you have any other questions or concerns.

Best,

Emily

I hope the above means by end of day and not business day because I still can't leave feedback.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm having trouble applying the Staniac. I do it like Mollie does in the video but when I blend it seems most, if not all, of the Staniac comes off onto my fingertips and they turn red. Any hints or tips?


 me too. not super. I prefer Tarte cheekstain or BeneFit BeneTint. I'd love to give it to someone who is a fan, but it's not really sanitary since I used it directly on my face and lips.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My female friends are either super sensitive to everything or don't wear any makeup at all, so I might end up either forcing myself to use it or throwing it away.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Here's a tip I picked up from David, owner of OCC, if you have a product you like and it's a different formulation that your foundation try to apply it BEFORE you apply that other item. In his case he was talking about cream blushes and air brushing but the principal is the same thing. Try applying the stain before foundation but keep in mind the foundation will tone it down.


 Great tip! I suppose you could always put it on strong and then sheer it out with your foundation!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I JUST got my June box. I got box 5 I believe.
> 
> ...


 Their whole Omnia line is excellent!!! I really love that one and the Omnia Coral, which my friend also swears by and we try not to wear when we get together lol. Bvlgari is just a tres chic line to me and I already own some of their fragrances.


----------



## calexxia (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> me too. not super. I prefer Tarte cheekstain or BeneFit BeneTint. I'd love to give it to someone who is a fan, but it's not really sanitary since I used it directly on my face and lips.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My female friends are either super sensitive to everything or don't wear any makeup at all, so I might end up either forcing myself to use it or throwing it away.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Of the three, my favorite is the Tarte cheekstain. Benetint is too liquid (IMHO) and Stainiac doesn't give as long of a coverage on my skin. But that Tarte is one of my favorite of their products.


----------



## clchild (Jun 26, 2012)

I actually preferred it as a cheek stain.  It does have lots of staying power.  But if I were to buy full size I'd probably go for a different shade -assuming they offer different colors.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I JUST got my June box. I got box 5 I believe.
> 
> ...


I got that perfume in my May box and I too fell in LOVE with it!!  I know I could use points on BB and purchase it, but I have so many perfumes so I just ordered the travel size one from sephora.  It's amazzzing.  I'm glad someone shares in my happiness for it.  Lol. 

The Ada bronzer--I really like this.  I got the color golden in my box and it's very wearable and if you lightly dust all over your face it just gives a warm glow.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pobox607 (Jun 26, 2012)

> I just went to leave my feedback for my items this month, and after reviewing the Juliet Has a Gun Not a Perfume sample, I got the following message: Whoops! Reward points are only available for products you have received. I e-mailed CS, but just wondering if anyone else ever had that happen. All of my other samples let me leave feedback without any issues. Â


 I had the same thing happen to me for an item. I contacted CS a few days ago and they told me it would be fixed by the 25th. I just checked my points and my missing points were added yesterday (the25th).


----------



## TXSlainte (Jun 26, 2012)

> I just got around to using the Number 4 Prep and Protect spray.Â  I am in LOVE with it.Â  It made my hair super soft and it smells really good.Â  Thank you, Birchbox. I am NOT a fan of the Staniac though.Â


 I just started using the Number 4 spray this week, and it is fantastic! My hair is the softest it's ever been. I might have to purchase this, although I think the sample will last a while.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ordinarysarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like it (got a full sized one in my box) I think it feels really nice on. It doesn't really give you much coverage but I'm super pale and it gives me a little shimmery (not sparkly) glow. for someone who's already tan-ish i could see that maybe it wouldn't do much.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like it (got a full sized one in my box) I think it feels really nice on. It doesn't really give you much coverage but I'm super pale and it gives me a little shimmery (not sparkly) glow. for someone who's already tan-ish i could see that maybe it wouldn't do much.




i really like it under foundation (well, under bb i guess) - i am pasty in the face area so it helps me feel less ghoulish in all this sun haha.i don't think i would purchase it but i will use up what i have!


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 26, 2012)

4 days left in the month and i am waiting on my second box still. i think it is coming today ! i hope anyway. just wish it was a box of new stuff instead of mostly repeats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 4 days left in the month and i am waiting on my second box still. i think it is coming today ! i hope anyway. just wish it was a box of new stuff instead of mostly repeats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm in the same boat.  They told me it shipped last tuesday, but when I got my shipping confirmation thursday is stated otherwise.  I am still waiting on it to get here.  They said since I live in Philadelphia and it ships from Jersey it shouldnt take more than a day or two and it's alreay been more than that! 

GRRRR BB!!!!  I leave in two days for Vacation, and even though I'm getting the exact same box I got the first time around, I really want it to get here before I leave.  I'm getting a moisturizer with spf and I don't go out in the sun a lot unless I;m on vacation so I'd really like to take it with me.


----------



## Liber Vix (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 4 days left in the month and i am waiting on my second box still. i think it is coming today ! i hope anyway. just wish it was a box of new stuff instead of mostly repeats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Mine is supposed to arrive on the 28th. I hope this isn't a new trend, though it is nice I suppose that July's box is *hypothetically* just a little while away now due to this delay.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Liber Vix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is supposed to arrive on the 28th. I hope this isn't a new trend, though it is nice I suppose that July's box is *hypothetically* just a little while away now due to this delay.


right!  that is, if we aren't waiting this long again next month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i hope the july boxes are beyond amazing cos it will probably be my last month unless i take up donations for paypal. lol


----------



## amidea (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the tip!  I've never heard of this!  I know what I'm doing when I get home.  (I've been exfoliating like mad for the last two days, with only minor improvement.)  If I could have managed the application, the color actually looks pretty good next day in the areas that I don't look like a bronze dalmatian.


 no problem, let me know if it works! i want to try the towelettes but would feel better if i know there's a solution if it looks horrible.  i've used lemon juice once before to even out a splotchy self-tan job so i hope it works for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> right!  that is, if we aren't waiting this long again next month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i hope the july boxes are beyond amazing cos it will probably be my last month unless i take up donations for paypal. lol


I honestly don't know what happened with them this month.  It seems like a lot of people (or a lot more than should be) are having their boxes come SO late!  This is crazy.  They should just ship out the next month a few days before the end of the month so you can actually use it the month it's for (like July's box should ship out at the end of June, etc).  That's what Julep does...and I know BB is prob bigger than Julep, but it's nice that you don't have some people getting their box the 7th of the month and others who get it the 27th!  Just sayin'.  And this is my first month of two boxes...I think July will be the second and last for that for me.


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Denise Moya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is anyone having problems with BB CS? I emailed them 8 days ago and still no reply


 I have found that *calling* BirchBox is* much much faster *than e-mailing. 

The first time I called, I had to leave a *voicemail* but got a call back the very *next day*!!

The last 2 times Ive called them, someone has answered *right away.*

However, when I had to e-mail them, it took about *3-4 d*ays to get a response.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 26, 2012)

> I have found that *calling* BirchBox is *much much faster* than e-mailing.Â  The first time I called, I had to leave a *voicemail* but got a callÂ back the veryÂ *nextÂ day*!! The last 2 times Ive called them, someone has answered *right away.* However, when I had to e-mail them, it took about *3-4 d*ays to get a response. Hope this helps!


 Thanks!


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ecgmjs12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried the staniac as a cheek stain. I've used it for my lips but am nervous about trying it on my cheeks cause I dont want it to mess up my foundation.


 I actually did not think that I liked the stainiac at all and traded the one I got in my first box.  When I got my second box, I decided to try it out and using my finger, dabbed 3 dots onto my cheek then blended it in. And this was over top of my foundation and powder because i was about to take my makeup off anyways before bed. Lo and Behold, I actually LIKED IT! I may actually take it off my trade list and use it when I go to the pool or beach for a little bit of color. However, I did not like it when applied on my lips, i guess it was something about the consistensy or the way it just did not go on evenly whatsoever!


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Denise Moya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thanks!


 No problem! Good luck!!!


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 26, 2012)

> No problem! Good luck!!!


 They answered! Thanks again!


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 26, 2012)

So I just wanted to see if anyone has thoughts or ideas on how to use the Melvita floral water. Do you use it as a facial toner, on your hair, or maybe as a refresher by the pool? Not quite sure if it would be effective as a toner or if it is safe to use on hair.... let me know what you guys think!! Thanks!

xX


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 26, 2012)

I used it as a refresher while in Pasadena.


----------



## Mandaqt532 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey guys, I am new here




   I received the Number 4 supercomb and I absolutely love it. Just ordered a full sized one from Birchbox using $20 I got from reviews. I ended up paying $14 and change for an amazing product! Yayyy!


----------



## phoebehearts (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I just wanted to see if anyone has thoughts or ideas on how to use the Melvita floral water. Do you use it as a facial toner, on your hair, or maybe as a refresher by the pool? Not quite sure if it would be effective as a toner or if it is safe to use on hair.... let me know what you guys think!! Thanks!
> 
> xX


I use it as a toner (not as much), as a face refresher on mornings/nights when I don't wash my face (I'm recovering from surgery and still not into my daily routine). I also use it in my hair. That's probably my favorite way to use it since I only wash my hair 2x a week, I use it in between just to make it smell nice. The scent doesn't last long on my hair but it is something that I like to use. I probably will order the full just for refreshing my hair.


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *phoebehearts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I use it as a toner (not as much), as a face refresher on mornings/nights when I don't wash my face (I'm recovering from surgery and still not into my daily routine). I also use it in my hair. That's probably my favorite way to use it since I only wash my hair 2x a week, I use it in between just to make it smell nice. The scent doesn't last long on my hair but it is something that I like to use. I probably will order the full just for refreshing my hair.


 Yeah I am thinking it would be nice to spray on the ends of my hair on days when i use dry shampoo at my roots. I also think I will pack it in my cooler when going to the pool or beach and spray my face/chest while laying out in the sun. Seems like a very versatile product. Oh and I wish you a speedy recovery!!!


----------



## injectionenvy (Jun 27, 2012)

Did anybody get the Apothederm Stretch Mark Cream in their box? Just wondering if it works/ is worth nearly $90 for the full size


----------



## ordinarysarah (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I just wanted to see if anyone has thoughts or ideas on how to use the Melvita floral water. Do you use it as a facial toner, on your hair, or maybe as a refresher by the pool? Not quite sure if it would be effective as a toner or if it is safe to use on hair.... let me know what you guys think!! Thanks!
> 
> xX


 I've been using it as a refresher towards the end of the day on my face and neck. ELF has a similar product I liked--it was actually like a "hairspray" for your makeup, but it was really refreshing with cucumber water. I've been wearing less makeup lately, so a refresher is really all I need. I've also been using it as a light perfume--if I just want a fresh scent instead of something overpowering. I also spritzed it a few times on my sheets before bed, and that was really nice!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nisha760 (Jun 27, 2012)

is there a trade thread for the june BB?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nisha760* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> is there a trade thread for the june BB?


 https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121990/birchbox-open-trade-thread/1590#post_1897116


----------



## marybbryant (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I JUST got my June box. I got box 5 I believe.
> 
> ...


 I just purchased the full size Borghese soap, and it smells pretty much the same wet as it does dry.  I used it for the first time today, and didnt notice the scent on my skin after I rinsed it off.  I happen to like the scent, but I tend to like herby, woody type of scents.  I kept hoping I would get one in my BB, but never did so finally broke down and purchased it. That is one great big bar of soap!  I think its about the size of 4 regualr bath size bars.  I had to cut it in half so I could hold on to it in the shower. It left my dry skin feeling pretty moisturized, and not dry and tight, but I sitll had to use a body moisturizer afterwards.



> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I JUST got my June box. I got box 5 I believe.
> 
> ...


----------



## marybbryant (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ordinarysarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've been using it as a refresher towards the end of the day on my face and neck. ELF has a similar product I liked--it was actually like a "hairspray" for your makeup, but it was really refreshing with cucumber water. I've been wearing less makeup lately, so a refresher is really all I need. I've also been using it as a light perfume--if I just want a fresh scent instead of something overpowering. I also spritzed it a few times on my sheets before bed, and that was really nice!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Mario Badescu has a rosewater, aloe and herb facial spray that is similar too.  It has a floral scent that is mostly rose.  Its less expensive than the Melvita (7.00).  I mostly use it as a refresher, and was really glad to have it on the near 100 degree days we had in Boston last week.  I love the scent of cucumbers in the summertime, so might try the ELF spray too. Thanks for sharing that!

If anyone is interested, if you email Melvita with your address, they will send you samples of a few of their products.  I emailed them a couple of weeks ago, and recievied 6 or 7 samples a week later.  The samples were all organic skin care items.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just purchased the full size Borghese soap, and it smells pretty much the same wet as it does dry.  I used it for the first time today, and didnt notice the scent on my skin after I rinsed it off.  I happen to like the scent, but I tend to like herby, woody type of scents.  I kept hoping I would get one in my BB, but never did so finally broke down and purchased it. That is one great big bar of soap!  I think its about the size of 4 regualr bath size bars.  I had to cut it in half so I could hold on to it in the shower. It left my dry skin feeling pretty moisturized, and not dry and tight, but I sitll had to use a body moisturizer afterwards.


Thanks for the review! I'm definitely going to give it a shot. The whole point of a sample service is to find new things to love so I'll embrace it. Sounds like the full bar is HUGE!


----------



## tigrlilyem (Jun 27, 2012)

Has anyone tried the Kelly Van Gogh Protect and Illuminate tonic? I was curious how it compared to the No4, which left my hair so soft.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *ordinarysarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 28, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mario Badescu has a rosewater, aloe and herb facial spray that is similar too.Â  It has a floral scent that is mostly rose.Â  Its less expensive than the Melvita (7.00).Â  I mostly use it as a refresher, and was really glad to have it on the near 100 degree days we had in Boston last week.Â Â I love the scent of cucumbers in the summertime, so might try the ELF spray too. Thanks for sharing that!

Â 

If anyone is interested, if you email Melvita with your address, they will send you samples of a few of their products.Â  I emailed them a couple of weeks ago, and recievied 6 or 7 samples a week later.Â  The samples were all organic skin care items.Â 


Wow, thanks for the tip. I e-mailed Jouer about samples 3 weeks ago. I know I was late, but they still have them available. I missed out on getting Jouer lip products in my Birchbox because I was not able to sign up until March 29. I am still waiting for my Jouer samples to arrive. They have very nice customer service and a prompt response, and you get to choose your samples from a list they have available. Be sure to use the [email protected] address if you e-mail Jouer. Their contact us form is not so great at getting a prompt response.


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 28, 2012)

Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gifWow, thanks for the tip. I e-mailed Jouer about samples 3 weeks ago. I know I was late, but they still have them available. I missed out on getting Jouer lip products in my Birchbox because I was not able to sign up until March 29. I am still waiting for my Jouer samples to arrive. They have very nice customer service and a prompt response, and you get to choose your samples from a list they have available. Be sure to use the [email protected] address if you e-mail Jouer. Their contact us form is not so great at getting a prompt response.
What did you say in the e-mail to jouer? Ive been wondering about this....How did you like the samples? and what did you choose?


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 28, 2012)

Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Mario Badescu has a rosewater, aloe and herb facial spray that is similar too.  It has a floral scent that is mostly rose.  Its less expensive than the Melvita (7.00).  I mostly use it as a refresher, and was really glad to have it on the near 100 degree days we had in Boston last week.  I love the scent of cucumbers in the summertime, so might try the ELF spray too. Thanks for sharing that!

If anyone is interested, if you email Melvita with your address, they will send you samples of a few of their products.  I emailed them a couple of weeks ago, and recievied 6 or 7 samples a week later.  The samples were all organic skin care items. 
Thats awsome! I just might have to do that! What did you say in the e-mail?


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What did you say in the e-mail to jouer? Ive been wondering about this....How did you like the samples? and what did you choose?


 I said i couldn't decided on what color of their lip gloss i wanted and named 2 colors. 

here is what they sent (the whole process took maybe 2 weeks) lip condtioner, 2 lip gloss samples in the colors i mentioned plus 2 foil packs of the luminizing tint in 2 different colors ( i mentioned i had very pale skin)





ps- Mario Badescu does the same thing- fill out their skin type survey and when they show you what the prices are for 'your personalized skin care routine' just close the browser window. they email 3 days later and offer free sample to show you how great their stuff is. here's what I got (took 3-4 weeks for the whole thing) the item with the black cap is daily collegen spf 15 i think but the cap was cracked so i had to transfer to a container i had)





what do you email to melvita? Did you just use the contact us section on the website? thanks!


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I said i couldn't decided on what color of their lip gloss i wanted and named 2 colors.
> 
> here is what they sent (the whole process took maybe 2 weeks)


 Awsome! I am going to e-mail them now and cross my fingers!!


----------



## ordinarysarah (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mario Badescu has a rosewater, aloe and herb facial spray that is similar too.  It has a floral scent that is mostly rose.  Its less expensive than the Melvita (7.00).  I mostly use it as a refresher, and was really glad to have it on the near 100 degree days we had in Boston last week.  I love the scent of cucumbers in the summertime, so might try the ELF spray too. Thanks for sharing that!
> 
> If anyone is interested, if you email Melvita with your address, they will send you samples of a few of their products.  I emailed them a couple of weeks ago, and recievied 6 or 7 samples a week later.  The samples were all organic skin care items.


Ooh, thanks for the tip! Love free samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 28, 2012)

I emailed Melvita and Jouer and told them that I received a sample in my Birchbox and that I was interested in trying some more of there products and they were more then happy to send me more samples.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I honestly don't know what happened with them this month.  It seems like a lot of people (or a lot more than should be) are having their boxes come SO late!  This is crazy.  They should just ship out the next month a few days before the end of the month so you can actually use it the month it's for (like July's box should ship out at the end of June, etc).  That's what Julep does...and I know BB is prob bigger than Julep, but it's nice that you don't have some people getting their box the 7th of the month and others who get it the 27th!  Just sayin'.  And this is my first month of two boxes...I think July will be the second and last for that for me.



yup it certainly would be nice. i'm just guessing there were a lotttt of boxes this month. a bunch of us have been starting 2nd boxes too. woops.


----------



## ddave (Jun 28, 2012)

Just got my prom queen and beauty queen full size stains in the mail! For anyone wondering I would describe the Prom Queen color as an orange based red...not really pink at all, imo. On me it looks like I've just eaten a cherry popsicle when I put it on my lips. It's not a bad color but the description of it being a 'sheer rosy pink' isn't accurate.


----------



## marybbryant (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thats awsome! I just might have to do that! What did you say in the e-mail?


 I just said that I had just heard about the Melvita brand, and that I would like to try their products.  I said I had sensitive skin, and was wondering if they had any samples they could send me.  I got a reply the next day asking for my mailing address. 

I like the samples they sent, and am planning on purchasing a few things from them.  They are very reasonably priced, especially for a French organic brand.  Melvita is owned by L'Occitane, so if anyone likes L'Occitane they might want to give Melvita a try. Its the same great quality.


----------



## Wida (Jun 29, 2012)

Ooooh, I love L'Occitane so I'm sure I would love Melvita.  Thank you for the tip!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 29, 2012)

I e-mailed Jouer and said I had heard about their lip products because of Birchbox a couple months ago, but had not received any products in my box. I also told them I have a blog and I post reviews there and that I was looking forward to reviewing Jouer products and they already looked like something I would buy based on reviews I had seen on YouTube from ladies who got Jouer in their Birchbox. The reply was very quick. I chose the samples from the list they had available and gave them my address and the customer service agent e-mailed back that my samples would be in the mail shortly. It took 3 weeks and 1 day. Lip Gloss Mirage - Dusty Pink Mauve Tender - Peach Lip Sheers Positano - Burgundy St. Tropez - Copper with Shimmer St. Barths - Dark Reddish Orange Capri - Peach Leaning Toward Pink I declined the concealer or whatever it was for the face. I did get the lip enhancer. Another sample to go on my trade thread after I get my July Birchbox. I am kinda mad that the Lip Sheers are just 4 little smears on a plastic container. But it's free and I can apply them with my fingers, so I will be trying them out. And they melted. Ick. But not too bad. Tammy ThePeridotCricket


----------



## gracewilson (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm loving my Stainiac!!  I put a dot on each cheek when I'm done with everything else and blend it in, and it gives a great glow.  I read about other people having trouble with seeing the dots, but I just do one side and blend, then go to the other side, and I haven't had a problem. I really like the color when I put it on my lips, but it feels sticky for a long time, which is weird I think, but I haven't tried any lip stains before, so maybe that's normal...

I'm scared to use my tanning wipes!  Seems like people have had good and bad experiences with them... I'm pretty pale so self-tanning mistakes show up like crazy on me.


----------



## gracewilson (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i really like it under foundation (well, under bb i guess) - i am pasty in the face area so it helps me feel less ghoulish in all this sun haha.i don't think i would purchase it but i will use up what i have!


 I agree with this!  I didn't get the bronzer in my box, but I traded my headband for it.  When I used it as a primer under my tinted moisturizer, I felt like I had a nice glow without being too sparkly.  Thankfully!  I'll never forget the day I bought and used some Burt's Bees Radiance body lotion which I (for some unknown reason) had no idea was shimmery... When I went outside in the sunlight I looked like a twilight vampire!  LOL


----------



## mariahk83 (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love LUSH, and I really like their solid shampoos for a lot of reasons (no packaging, ease of travel) but I do not find them particularly moisturizing.  OF the solid shampoos, the ocean one (blue with seaweed) is more moisturizing than Godiva.  The scent of Godiva is completely heavenly though, so I alternate between those two a lot.
> ...


 i too LOVE their solid shampoos, although i HATED the seaweed one. I like Karma Koomba and Jumping Juniper, but they are not moisturizing in the least...i have really short hair so i doesn't matter much.  The conditioner is called Jungle, also not my favorite - but it works well enough and is super easy to travel with. 

I love the herbalism face cleanser though - and use it daily with my clairsonic!  My face looks so much better since i've been using it!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> A picture of my tan! This is after using one whole towel on my right leg only.
> ...


 Just an update...1 week and 6 days later and I still have a noticeable tan on my right leg, and this was one whole towel on one whole leg. I'm actually quite impressed with these!


----------



## cskeiser (Jun 29, 2012)

Kudos to Birchbox and their great CS.. I emailed them because I only received one tanning towel...I received an email a few days ago that they would send some more to me... yesterday I received two more towels!  Woo hoo!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 29, 2012)

This is the e-mail I sent to Melvita asking about samples today. It might look a little corny, but this format has worked when I've asked for samples from other companies, so I'm sticking with it.

Hello, Melvita Customer Service.

My name is Tammy, and I was introduced to the Melvita brand in June by Birchbox. However, I did not receive any Melvita samples in my Birchbox. I am interested in trying your company's products. I have oily skin and adult acne, so I do not wear makeup products. I have found that if I put anything on my face except organic products and products designed to treat acne, my breakouts increase. Are there any products you could recommend or any samples available directly from Melvita for acne-prone skin? I am looking to change my skincare routine and purchase new products that work for me. I would appreciate any assistance you could offer.

Thank you for your consideration.

Tammy Hartman


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 29, 2012)

Melvita has a shop in Seattle, which is a ferry ride away lol! Maybe I'll contact them and see if I can get a sample of their products. At least I know where to buy them!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 29, 2012)

Melvita wrote back to me and they are sending samples my way. Thanks again for posting about that!


----------



## marybbryant (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is the e-mail I sent to Melvita asking about samples today. It might look a little corny, but this format has worked when I've asked for samples from other companies, so I'm sticking with it.
> 
> Hello, Melvita Customer Service.
> ...


 That doesnt sound corny.  It sounds great, and obviously very effective for you.

I'm really happy with the samples they sent me.  In the reply they sent to my original email, I was told they had a limited number of samples, but I'm not sure it that means samples on a limited number of products, or just a limited number to send out.


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 29, 2012)

> That doesnt sound corny.Â  It sounds great, and obviously very effective for you. I'm really happy with the samples they sent me.Â  In the reply they sent to my original email, I was told they had a limited number of samples, but I'm not sure it that means samples on a limited number of products, or just a limited number to send out.Â


They said the same thing to me. I was a lil confused about exactly what they meant too. I'll attach the email they sent me. Dear Ms. Moya: Thank you for your interest in Melvita. We have a limited selection of samples available in our Customer Service Center. We are sending a selection of our skin care samples to the address provided below. Regards, Customer Service | Melvita


----------



## marybbryant (Jun 29, 2012)

This is off topic, but I'm curious about the Dior Diorshow Extase mascara that some of us received in our Gossip GIrl boxes.  

I have been using this sample 3-5 days a week since I received it, and my eyelashes are now very long and thick.  Has anyone else experienced this? 

I had always had very long and thick lashes.  I couldnt wear glasses because my lashes got in the way of the lenses, and I was frequently accused of wearing falsies (back before falsies were popular), but the past couple of years they had gotten much thinner and not as long.  They're now longer and thicker than ever!  Before sampling the Dior, I had used a Lancome mascara exclusively for years.  Anyway, I was just wondering if anyone else who used this mascara noticed this?


----------



## marybbryant (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just an update...1 week and 6 days later and I still have a noticeable tan on my right leg, and this was one whole towel on one whole leg. I'm actually quite impressed with these!


 Wow!  Those tanning towels do a great job!  From what I can see in your picture, your tan looks very even and natural.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is off topic, but I'm curious about the Dior Diorshow Extase mascara that some of us received in our Gossip GIrl boxes.
> 
> ...


I haven't noticed this but I've only use it every now and then. I'm going to use it everyday and see. I could use some thicker longer lashes!!!!


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Denise Moya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They said the same thing to me. I was a lil confused about exactly what they meant too. I'll attach the email they sent me.
> 
> Dear Ms. Moya:
> ...


 dang. I said kind of the same thing but haven't gotten an email from them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Said I wasn't lucky enough to get one of their products in BB this month and was interested in their products. hmm.


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 29, 2012)

[VIDEO][/VIDEO]



> dang. I said kind of the same thing but haven't gotten an email from them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Said I wasn't lucky enough to get one of their products in BB this month and was interested in their products. hmm.


When did you email them? It took them only 2 days to get back to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 29, 2012)

I have not gotten a reply either.


----------



## beautyandbrains (Jun 30, 2012)

I haven't gotten a reply from Melvita or Joeur, but the Mario Banescu trick worked for me and they are sending me samples!


----------



## Wida (Jun 30, 2012)

I am getting the Mario Badescu samples, but Melvita told me no.  Hmmmm....I wonder if they got bombarded with sample requests.


----------



## astokes (Jun 30, 2012)

Melvita emailed me back today and said yes. I just emailed them yesterday too!

They sent me the same email that Denise got.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Melvita emailed me back today and said yes. I just emailed them yesterday too!
> 
> They sent me the same email that Denise got.


 Same here, just now


----------



## Wida (Jun 30, 2012)

Haha, well, maybe Melvita didn't like my email!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'll try again with a different email address.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha, well, maybe Melvita didn't like my email!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'll try again with a different email address.


 Here's what I said:

[SIZE=13.5pt]Hello! I am interested in trying your products for review and possible purchase. I have heard wonderful things and would love to sample some items to try for myself! Any [/SIZE][SIZE=14.5pt]samples[/SIZE][SIZE=13.5pt] you can provide would be greatly appreciated.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt] [/SIZE]
[SIZE=13.5pt]Thank you for your time,[/SIZE]


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 30, 2012)

I got an email today too and it said like the same thing- they will send a selection of samples or something. excited!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 30, 2012)

IIe



> I am getting the Mario Badescu samples, but Melvita told me no.Â  Hmmmm....I wonder if they got bombarded with sample requests.Â





> I am getting the Mario Badescu samples, but Melvita told me no.Â  Hmmmm....I wonder if they got bombarded with sample requests.Â


 I specified organic or for acne-prone skin and Melvita replied they do not have samples available. Then for about 2 paragraphs the e-mail went on abiut how they are organic. I am kinda mad because I asked for organic samples, not just acne relates samples and they completely blew that off. I am going to reply and ask if they do have samples available in any of their lines, beimg as they are all organic.


----------



## ValentineLissar (Jul 1, 2012)

Hey did anyone feel a stinging / aggressively tingling sensation when they put the Stainac on their lips? 

I put the Stainac on my lips for the first time last night and I felt my lips sting.  I normally don't wear stains and so I am not sure if this is normally supposed to happen or if I'm slightly allergic to the product.  The color did look awesome on my lips though.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey did anyone feel a stinging / aggressively tingling sensation when they put the Stainac on their lips?
> 
> I put the Stainac on my lips for the first time last night and I felt my lips sting.  I normally don't wear stains and so I am not sure if this is normally supposed to happen or if I'm slightly allergic to the product.  The color did look awesome on my lips though.  Thanks in advance!


 I get that, too.  It seems like every stain I've tried does the same thing, although I've only tried a couple.


----------



## ValentineLissar (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I get that, too.  It seems like every stain I've tried does the same thing, although I've only tried a couple.


 Is that supposed to be normal?  Or is this a sign that I shouldn't be using it anymore? It sort of stung and then made my lips go a little numb for about five minutes.


----------



## manuri (Jul 1, 2012)

I have sensitive skin and dry lips but I didn't have any stinging or irritation when putting on the stainiac. I don't think it's normal for ur lips to go numb , it doesn't even have plumping effects


----------



## Wida (Jul 1, 2012)

I know where I went wrong was I asked about specific products too, instead of just a general request for samples.  I am allergic to antiperspirants (yeah, that's a fun allergy, lol) and I have super sensitive skin (body) that breaks out in hives with certain ingredients.  I asked about samples in those products and I got a very terse reply that said they didn't have samples available.  It was seriously just a one line email.  Maybe I'll just send an email like the ones posted above. 



> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> IIe
> I specified organic or for acne-prone skin and Melvita replied they do not have samples available. Then for about 2 paragraphs the e-mail went on abiut how they are organic. I am kinda mad because I asked for organic samples, not just acne relates samples and they completely blew that off. I am going to reply and ask if they do have samples available in any of their lines, beimg as they are all organic.


----------



## ValentineLissar (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *manuri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have sensitive skin and dry lips but I didn't have any stinging or irritation when putting on the stainiac. I don't think it's normal for ur lips to go numb , it doesn't even have plumping effects


 Hhmmmm. I guess I should not use it again.  I wonder what would cause the stinging sensation? The dye? I've never tried stains before, but all the other lip products I've used never had these kinds of effects on me.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hhmmmm. I guess I should not use it again.  I wonder what would cause the stinging sensation? The dye? I've never tried stains before, but all the other lip products I've used never had these kinds of effects on me.


 I definitely wouldn't use it if it causes stinging and numbness. It's probably a reaction to something in it.


----------



## OiiO (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey did anyone feel a stinging / aggressively tingling sensation when they put the Stainac on their lips?
> 
> I put the Stainac on my lips for the first time last night and I felt my lips sting.  I normally don't wear stains and so I am not sure if this is normally supposed to happen or if I'm slightly allergic to the product.  The color did look awesome on my lips though.  Thanks in advance!


 I didn't experience any stinging or numbness, so I'm assuming it's not a normal reaction. It just felt wet at first, and then the color just "sank in" and my lips became dry again, as if there was nothing on them. I think the wet feeling is the only sensation I felt while using it.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 1, 2012)

On a whim, since we've been talking about emailing companies for samples, I emailed TheBalm and told them how much I love the color we got in our boxes, and asked if they had any samples of the other two colors I could try. They replied that they didn't have samples of the other two colors but they directed me to a store in my area that does have them! Super cool of them...I will have to swing by and see if they actually do have some samples!


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 1, 2012)

The Stainiac did not sting my lips nor have any other stain's I've used. I would say the tingling is a reaction to something in the stain.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 2, 2012)

Uh Oh...just signed up for a second account LOL! I hope July is awesome!


----------



## ValentineLissar (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Stainiac did not sting my lips nor have any other stain's I've used. I would say the tingling is a reaction to something in the stain.


 Thanks for the replies everyone!  Yeah, I think I'm going to stay away from using it on my lips. But on my fingers and cheeks, I don't feel any tingling so I don't know what's up.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 3, 2012)

ONE week till the new boxes start shipping! Good thing I've had this thread to keep me company  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Woo Hoo Glamour!


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 3, 2012)

Is anyone else having issues signing in? I thought I had forgotten my password but then it says it can't even find my email now anyone else having issues?


----------



## lovepink (Jul 3, 2012)

Sorry meant to post this in the July thread!  Going to do so now...


----------



## LizzieC (Jul 3, 2012)

I was incredibly excited to receive my first Birch Box (and a whole 3 days earlier than expected!).  Upon first opening it, it was like Christmas, but the more I've thought about the products the less I like them.

Here's what I received and my opinions of the products:

Stainiac in Beauty Queen. This is the only product that I'm still just as excited about as when I first saw it.  I love stains because my lips are incredibly dry, so I can pair them with chapstick.  I couldn't see myself using such a dark color on my cheeks though.  Definitely plan to purchase the light pink shade from the shop!

Juliette has a gun, not a perfume.  I love fragrance, but upon smelling it I realized it's not for me.  Too heavy and sultry,  I tend to go for light, airy florals.

ModCloth headband (blue deer).  I love headbands, but I can only wear them with my hair up (curly hair), and this one would just look silly worn that way.

Stila BB.  I have yet to try it because I rarely use foundation.  I'm lucky enough to have pretty great skin without much effort, so a light powder is usually more than enough.  I'm still looking forward to sampling my first BB.

Rose Water.  Again, I just don't see myself using it, as I don't have any issues with my skin and rarely wear foundation.  At least it smells nice..?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Overall I liked the box, but next month I'm hoping for products I'll get more use out of!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LizzieC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was incredibly excited to receive my first Birch Box (and a whole 3 days earlier than expected!).  Upon first opening it, it was like Christmas, but the more I've thought about the products the less I like them.
> 
> ...


 Congrats on your new BB subscription! One of the greatest things about beauty boxes (in my opinion) besides all the great stuff you get, is having the option to cruise over to the trade thread here https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121990/birchbox-open-trade-thread and trading the things you receive that you won't use for things that you will use! Trading has added LOTS more value to each of my boxes because there is always someone willing to trade for the things you don't particularly want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Have fun!

PS. Did you try the Stainiac on your cheeks yet? It's not bright red at all!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 4, 2012)

I've been leaving feedback today.  Here's what I had to say about the Luna Bar.  I guess the "LUNA" is supposed to be all capital letters.  That's how they have it on the Birchbox website.  I've just been calling them "Luna Bars."

Rate your familiarity with the LUNA brand prior to Birchbox.
1 - Totally new to me before sampling.

When was the last time you purchased a LUNA  product? 
1 - Never.

Rate your familiarity with the LUNA Bar prior to Birchbox.
1 - Totally new to me before sampling.

What do you think of LUNA Bar?
5 - Awesome Product

On a scale of 1-5, would you recommend LUNA Bar to your friends?
5 - Extremely Likely

Are you planning to purchase LUNA Bar after sampling through Birchbox?
2 - Yes, planning to purchase from somewhere else
 
Do you feel the LUNA Bar added extra value to your Birchbox?
1 - No.  It didn't see the point of it. 

Share Your Opinion:

It's small, 0.7 oz/20grams.  The full-size bars are $1.25 to $1.50 at places like CVS, Walgreens, and Wal-Mart.  I'm guessing this sample is worth about 50 cents.  I do not appreciate getting food in my Birchbox.  I subscribe for "deluxe samples", not itty bitty food samples.  I got the peanut butter Luna Bar this month.  It tasted good, much better than a lot of granola bars I've tried, but I'm still mad about getting a food sample.  It was not crunchy, which I liked when I ate it.  I really do not like crunchy granola bars.  The best thing about this sample is that I get 10 Birchbox Points for reviewing it.  I will be buying Luna Bars, but not through Birchbox.  I live 1 block from a CVS and I go to Walgreens and Wal-Mart at least 3 times a month, so I will be buying them there.  Despite the fact that I do not want food in my Birchbox, I am happy to have been introduced to Luna Bars.  It is the best granola bar I've ever tried.

Tammy

ThePeridotCricket


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 4, 2012)

More Feedback.  This time it's the Comodynes.  Ick. 

Edit:

I have added this to the tiny pile of stuff to trade once I get my July Birchbox.  If anybody wants them right now, PM me.  I'm working on a trade with the tanning towlettes. 

Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive Towlettes 
Rate your familiarity with the Comodynes brand prior to Birchbox.
1 - Totally new to me before sampling. When was the last time you purchased a Comodynes product? 
1 - Never.

Rate your familiarity with the Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive Towelette prior to Birchbox.
1 - Totally new to me before sampling.

What do you think of the Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive Towelette?
1 - Definitely not for me On a scale of 1-5, would you recommend the Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive Towelette to your friends?
 1 - Not at all likely Are you planning to purchase Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive Towelette after sampling through Birchbox?
1 - No, not planning to purchase.  

  Share Your Opinion: Self-tanners might be a good idea.  I can see how they are a great safe alternative to actually tanning the natural way, but I better not get a sample like this again or I will be phoning Birchbox and saying some very rude words about the crap they keep sending out in the boxes.  I tan, I use sunblock, I don't lay out in the sun or go to tanning beds, I do not want a fake tan.   Tammy ThePeridotCricket


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> More Feedback.  This time it's the Comodynes.  Ick.  I have added this to the tiny pile of stuff to trade once I get my July Birchbox.  If anybody wants them right now, PM me.
> 
> ...


 I honestly don't think anyone has a right to say "I better not get a sample like this again or..." since we know before ever signing up that we will be receiving surprise samples each month. Some samples might not be useful to everyone, and that's just how it is. If you want to get exactly what you want and only that, then I would respectfully recommend you cancel the sub and spend your money on exactly what you want. There is also always the trade option, which I see you are already using. (I think trading is a new level of fun to the sub boxes!) It makes me sad to see people getting upset over factors that should have been clear from the start of the sub service. I'm not trying to attack you at all, and I think it's cool that you shared your opinions in the appropriate vessel. However, if I were a BB employee looking through these opinions, this would mean nothing to me. "Delete. Next!" would be my mental thought process. That said, I sincerely hope you can find happiness in your next box.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I honestly don't think anyone has a right to say "I better not get a sample like this again or..." since we know before ever signing up that we will be receiving surprise samples each month. Some samples might not be useful to everyone, and that's just how it is. If you want to get exactly what you want and only that, then I would respectfully recommend you cancel the sub and spend your money on exactly what you want. There is also always the trade option, which I see you are already using. (I think trading is a new level of fun to the sub boxes!) It makes me sad to see people getting upset over factors that should have been clear from the start of the sub service. I'm not trying to attack you at all, and I think it's cool that you shared your opinions in the appropriate vessel. However, if I were a BB employee looking through these opinions, this would mean nothing to me. "Delete. Next!" would be my mental thought process. That said, I sincerely hope you can find happiness in your next box.


I can see that. There are some things I think that, since they have a beauty profile system (ish), they should know - like skin tone, hair type, etc. Samples should be based around that when possible. There are some things, though, that it's just IMPOSSIBLE to know about everyone, such as whether they'd be interested in a fake tan or not. Some people loved them, some people hated them, but it's just too specific a thing to base boxes on. Think about how many questions we'd have to answer if they were even going to attempt that! XD "Do you like the color pink?" "Do you like light pink or hot pink?" "Would you wear light pink or hot pink?"


----------



## TXSlainte (Jul 5, 2012)

> More Feedback.Â  This time it's the Comodynes.Â  Ick.Â  I have added this to the tiny pile of stuff to trade once I get my July Birchbox.Â  If anybody wants them right now, PM me. Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive Towlettes Rate your familiarity with theÂ ComodynesÂ brand prior to Birchbox. 1 - Totally new to me before sampling. When was the last time you purchased aÂ Comodynes product?Â  1 - Never. Rate your familiarity with theÂ Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive Towelette prior to Birchbox. 1 - Totally new to me before sampling. What do you think of the Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive Towelette? 1 - Definitely not for me On a scale of 1-5, would you recommendÂ the Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive Towelette to your friends? Â 1 - Not at all likely Are you planning to purchase Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive Towelette after sampling through Birchbox? 1 -Â No, not planning to purchase.Â Â  Â  Share Your Opinion: Self-tanners might be a good idea.Â  I can see how they are a great safe alternative to actually tanning the natural way, but I better not get a sample like this again or I will be phoning Birchbox and saying some very rude words about the crap they keep sending out in the boxes.Â  I tan, I use sunblock, I don't lay out in the sun or go to tanning beds, I do not want a fake tan. Â  Tammy ThePeridotCricket


 While I certainly agree in using feedback to express pleasure or displeasure in regard to Birchbox samples, I don't think "phoning and saying some very rude words" is the way to go.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 5, 2012)

You know how companies offer mystery bags? I personally feel that sub companies basically offer the same thing on a monthly basis. I really enjoyed the tan towelettes and was able to swap for more. For whatever reason, my legs stay "caspar the ghost" regardless of time spent in the sun lol. On a realistic level, not all of us are going to be thrilled by every item received, but the companies are banking on the idea that we'll discover something we like/love. What works for me, might not work for others. Barring allergies, every item sent can be used. It's just a matter of personal taste!! Hope everyone enjoyed the holiday!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 5, 2012)

Update...Jouer just responded to my email from last Thursday regarding some gloss samples:

Me: Hello! I am interested in purchasing several of your lip glosses, and I was wondering if you were able to provide samples of the lip colors before purchase to make sure the colors are right for me? The colors I am interested in are Peony, Mirage, and Riviera. Thanks for your time! (address included) 

Them: _Thank you so much for your e-mail and your interest in our Moisturizing Lip Glosses._

 
_I actually have our Peony and Mirage shade available in a mini version and I would be more than happy to mail those out to you to try.  These shades are currently out of stock, but will be available once again next week. Stay tuned!_
_Unfortunately, we don't have our Riviera shade available in a mini, but it is a great anyone can wear sheer red._
 
_I'll get your mini's together right away and make sure they get out into the mail for you shortly. Hope you enjoy!_
 
Best wishes,

*Sweet! I have been wanting to try those colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 5, 2012)

Well, they have the right to say it but that doesn't mean anyone is going to listen. The point of these reviews is for BB to use them for market research for the companies that supply the products; putting complaints about contents into "feedback" won't get you far.  You can complain directly about your box contents, but it really is a crapshoot. If you can't live with that, then MV is right about canceling and finding something that works better for you!



> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I honestly don't think anyone has a right to say "I better not get a sample like this again or..." since we know before ever signing up that we will be receiving surprise samples each month. Some samples might not be useful to everyone, and that's just how it is. If you want to get exactly what you want and only that, then I would respectfully recommend you cancel the sub and spend your money on exactly what you want. There is also always the trade option, which I see you are already using. (I think trading is a new level of fun to the sub boxes!) It makes me sad to see people getting upset over factors that should have been clear from the start of the sub service. I'm not trying to attack you at all, and I think it's cool that you shared your opinions in the appropriate vessel. However, if I were a BB employee looking through these opinions, this would mean nothing to me. "Delete. Next!" would be my mental thought process. That said, I sincerely hope you can find happiness in your next box.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, they have the right to say it but that doesn't mean anyone is going to listen. The point of these reviews is for BB to use them for market research for the companies that supply the products; putting complaints about contents into "feedback" won't get you far.  You can complain directly about your box contents, but it really is a crapshoot. If you can't live with that, then MV is right about canceling and finding something that works better for you!


 Definitely agree with that one. We receive boxes and give feedback on items, which BB turns over to the companies and they don't have to spend X amount of money doing market research. So we kind of end up being guinea pigs for them. I think the profiles we fill out are more tied into that aspect, than personal choice/preference. I've been very satisfied with all my boxes received on both accounts, even when I didn't want some of the items. Reuse, repurpose them!! Gift or swap them, that way it's a win-win. I like that I can now make beauty bags and spoil my gf's with them on occasions, without having to spend a booty ton of money. Lol, I can't really get any of them to get on the sub wagon like me, because they're getting their own personallized goodie bags from me! I could drop more of my subs, but part of my problem is the trade forum lol. I can always find something I didn't get or want more of and offload other stuff there.


----------



## LAtPoly (Jul 5, 2012)

Not 100% sure if it's the same brand, but noticed on HauteLook that Likewise skincare will be on there tomorrow.

I got a sample in my June's Birchbox and it's pretty decent.  High SPF and not too thick.  I just repurchased my favorite Murad SPF moisturizer...but if there is a good deal I may be tempted!


----------



## ordinarysarah (Jul 7, 2012)

I went to BB today to order the ModCloth headband--and I couldn't find it! I searched and searched, and looked under all the categories, and it is nowhere to be found.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />((( Does anyone have a link I can use??


----------



## becarr50 (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ordinarysarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went to BB today to order the ModCloth headband--and I couldn't find it! I searched and searched, and looked under all the categories, and it is nowhere to be found.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />((( Does anyone have a link I can use??


http://www.birchbox.com/shop/catalog/product/view/id/1736/s/modcloth-headband/category/8/

You probably couldn't find it because it's currently unavailable? But maybe they'll get some back in the future.


----------



## Auntboo (Jul 7, 2012)

> I went to BB today to order the ModCloth headband--and I couldn't find it! I searched and searched, and looked under all the categories, and it is nowhere to be found.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />((( Does anyone have a link I can use??


 I can't find them either! How strange! I would think that even if they were sold out the page would still be there with the "notify when back in stock" button.


----------



## becarr50 (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't find them either! How strange! I would think that even if they were sold out the page would still be there with the "notify when back in stock" button.


 Yeah there's a page [see link above], but there's no "notify" button. Does BB usually have one when something's out of stock?


----------



## ordinarysarah (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *becarr50* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah there's a page [see link above], but there's no "notify" button. Does BB usually have one when something's out of stock?


Yes, they usually do. I emailed CS to see what happened!


----------



## heather4602 (Jul 7, 2012)

> Yeah there's a page [see link above], but there's no "notify" button. Does BB usually have one when something's out of stock?


 Yea they normally have a button that you can click on and they'll email you when it's back in stock. I've done it with a Jouer lipstick and the Stila custom blush. They may not be planning on getting anymore since they don't have the email when they we back in stock option. But you never know!


----------



## gracewilson (Jul 7, 2012)

You won't get points, but you can get the red+white one plus a few other patterns (but no deer print) for 13.99 directly from Modcloth!

http://www.modcloth.com/shop/search?keyword=wire+headband&amp;commit=GO


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jul 9, 2012)

these were the samples i got today from Melvita. in a plain white envelope with my info hand written on it- no letter or anything to accompany...I got Repairing night care for all skin types .07 oz, cleansing milk for sensitive skin .10 oz, orange blossom extraordinary water moisturizing care .07oz, and moisturizing rose nectar for normal to dehydrated skin .07 oz. 

i'm really glad i have some little jars to put this stuff in- feel all about the same consistency. did everyone get the same samples?


----------



## astokes (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I haven't received mine yet, but I'll be sure to post a pic once I do. : )


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I just received the same samples except for the orange blossom one...I got the other three.


----------



## astokes (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I got the same samples as you. : )

I too am glad I have small containers.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## jac a (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ordinarysarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went to BB today to order the ModCloth headband--and I couldn't find it! I searched and searched, and looked under all the categories, and it is nowhere to be found.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />((( Does anyone have a link I can use??





> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't find them either! How strange! I would think that even if they were sold out the page would still be there with the "notify when back in stock" button.


 for those still wanting the modcloth, it just became available on the bb site (the red dot and green deer) ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BabyMafalda (Jul 10, 2012)

I received the Melvita Samples yesterday!!!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 10, 2012)

Speaking of samples, I received the Jouer gloss samples in Peony and Mirage that I requested, along with a small tube of their lip enhancer...12 days (8 business days) after I emailed them with my request. Not bad Jouer!


----------



## Adrigirl81 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Speaking of samples, I received the Jouer gloss samples in Peony and Mirage that I requested, along with a small tube of their lip enhancer...12 days (8 business days) after I emailed them with my request. Not bad Jouer!


 I also got mine after 12 days!  I got gloss samples in Mirage and Mimosa, and the lip enhancer...and I am in love with the Mirage color!  The samples are so cute too!  I really like how helpful the Jouer customer service was, and the quality of the samples.  Very nice.   Makes me happy to do business with them in the future.


----------



## Wida (Jul 11, 2012)

I also got the Mirage color and I love it!  I love how the gloss isn't sticky and very moisturizing with just a hint of color.  I also received the lip conditioner sample and several packets of the Luminizing Moisture Tint.  I also got samples from Mario Badescu today!  I got 6 very generous sized samples of the skin care items that they recommended for me.  That's so awesome of both companies!  I will probably go out of my way to buy from both of these companies now as they were so generous.


----------



## astokes (Jul 11, 2012)

I love Jouer! I've bought many of the things they sent me.

I got my samples a few months ago, so they might have been more generous then. Lol


----------



## jac a (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love Jouer! I've bought many of the things they sent me.
> 
> I got my samples a few months ago, so they might have been more generous then. Lol


 how did you manage them to send you all of that! super jelly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

they sent me two glosses and the lip enhancer.


----------



## astokes (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jac a* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## jac a (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh gosh, I think I asked what products they had available to sample. She gave me a list of things and said to pick colors. I didn't expect them to send everything I mentioned! Lol They are awesome! I bought the LMT, lip enhancer, a lipstick, and a highlighter.


 that is awesome! thanks for the rec's, i love to hear feedback in items before i go and splurge on them!


----------



## GinaM (Jul 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BabyMafalda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received the Melvita Samples yesterday!!!


  How do you get them?!


----------



## Adrigirl81 (Jul 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you get them?!


 I got some also...I emailed their customer service and asked if they had any samples.  They emailed back a couple days later and said they had a limited amount, and asked for my mailing address.  I got the same ones that are in BabyMafalda's picture.


----------



## BabyMafalda (Jul 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you get them?!





> Originally Posted by *Adrigirl81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got some also...I emailed their customer service and asked if they had any samples.  They emailed back a couple days later and said they had a limited amount, and asked for my mailing address.  I got the same ones that are in BabyMafalda's picture.


GinaM, I also sent them an email. Just like Adrigirl81 did.


----------

